# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Հարավային Օսեթիայում պատերազմ է

## Վարպետ

Այս գիշեր վրացական զորամիավորումները հարձակում են սկսել Ցխենվալիի եւ Հարավային Օսեթիայի մի շարք այլ բնակելի տարածքների վրա: Կան լիքը զոհեր ու վիրավորներ երկու կողմից: Ռուսները լռում են դեռ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հերթական ամերիկառուսական հակամարտությունն է: Էհ, Ռուսաստանը դատապարտված է…
Էլի պատերազմ, արդեն քթներիս տակ, այնտեղ, որտեղ ունենք շատ հայրենակիցներ:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
*ՎՐԱՑԱԿԱՆ ԲԱՆԱԿԸ ԱՆՑԵԼ Է ՀԱՐՁԱԿՄԱՆ*  
Վրացական աղբյուրները հայտնում են, թե Վրաստանի զինված ստորաբաժանումները մտել են Հարավային Օսիայի մայրաքաղաք Ցխինվալ եւ վերահսկողություն հաստատել Հարավային Օսիայի Զնաուրիի շրջանում: Ռուսական աղբյուրներն, իրենց հերթին, տեղեկացնում են, թե Ցխինվալում մարտեր են ընթանում, վրացական ստորաբաժանումները վերահսկում են քաղաքի մերձական մի շարք բարձունքներ: 

Վրաստանը, թեեւ երեկ հայտարարել էր կրակի դադարեցման մասին, այսօր առավոտյան ձեռնարկել է ռազմական գործողություններ: Վրաստանի պաշտպանության նախարարության ներկայացուցիչը հայտարարել է, թե գործողությունն իրականացվում է սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման նպատակով:

Ըստ լրատվամիջոցների, կան տասնյակ զոհեր, վիրավորվել են նաեւ ռուսական խաղաղարարներ: Իր հերթին, Աբխազիան զինված ստորաբաժանումներ է ուղարկում Հարավային Օսիա: Իր հերթին, Հյուսիսային Օսիայից էլ զինված ջոկատներ են ժամանել Հարավային Օսիա: Ռուսաստանը պահանջել է ՄԱԿ Անվտանգության խորհրդի նիստ հրավիրել: 
http://www.lragir.am/

----------


## Moon

Ես այսօր երբ իմացա այս մասին, մի պահ սառեցի։ ախր ինչ ահավոր բան ա պատերազմը։ Իմ բոլոր վրացի ընկերները տխուր են։(

----------


## Երվանդ

Սահակաշվիլին քիթը կջարդի Օսիայում, եթե մինչև վաղը չդադարեն ռազմական գործողությունները վաղը Ռուսաստանը լայնամասշտաբ ձևով կխառնվի պատերազմին, պատճաառ բռնելով Օսիայիում իր քաղաքացիներին պաշտպանելը, և խաղարար զորքին օգնելը, ԱՄՆ ու Եվրոպան իհարկե կդատապարտեն Ռուսաստանի այդ քայլը, բայց դա ոչինչ չի փոխի, մեր համար շատ կարևորա որ պատերազմը ինչքան հնարավորա քիչ տևի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սահակաշվիլին քիթը կջարդի Օսիայում, եթե մինչև վաղը չդադարեն ռազմական գործողությունները վաղը Ռուսաստանը լայնամասշտաբ ձևով կխառնվի պատերազմին, պատճաառ բռնելով Օսիայիում իր քաղաքացիներին պաշտպանելը, և խաղարար զորքին օգնելը, ԱՄՆ ու Եվրոպան իհարկե կդատապարտեն Ռուսաստանի այդ քայլը, բայց դա ոչինչ չի փոխի, մեր համար շատ կարևորա որ պատերազմը ինչքան հնարավորա քիչ տևի:


Երվանդ ջան, կարծում եմ, նախքան գործողությունների սկսելը, Սահակաշվիլին լավ էլ «դաբրո»ա ստացել արեւմուտքից, նոր հարձակվել: Եթե հիմա Ռուսաստանը փորձի լայնամասշտաբ հարձակում ծավալի, Ռուսաստանին «տրաս» կհանեն: Կարծում եմ, կօգնի օսեթներին, բայց՝ ոչ օֆիցիալ, այնպես, որ այդ օգնությունը հնարավորինս թաքուն լինի. տարբեր խմբեր, զենք ու տեխնիկա կուղարկի եւ կնպաստի, որպեսզի Աբխազիայի կողմից երկրորդ ճակատ բացվի:
Իհարկե, համաձայն եմ, որ Հայաստանի համար շատ վատ կանդրադառնա պատերազմը ու ինչքան շուտ ավարտվի այն, այնքան մեր համար լավ կլինի:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ռուսական զրահատեխնիկան մտել է Ցխինվալ, վրացական զորքերը լքում են քաղաքը: 

Աղբյուրը՝ regnum,ru

----------


## Sunny Stream

վրացիները ապուշություն են անում! օլիմպիադայի բացման օրով  :Angry2:  Վրաստանը չպետք ա կատաղացնի Ռուսաստանին, թե չէ մինչև Ամերիկան օվկիանոսի էն կողմից մեկ-երկու-երեք-չորս, Ռուսաստանն էստեղից անմիջապես մեկ-երկու, մեկ-երկու հարցերը կլուծի: Հայաստանի համար չգիտեմ, բայց ինքս սարսափում եմ պատերազմներից, թեև ժամանակն է, որ ինչ-որ մեկը դամփի Վրաստանի գլխին (առանց զոհերի, ուղղակի ուշքի բերի)...

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ռուսական զրահատեխնիկան մտել է Ցխինվալ, վրացական զորքերը լքում են քաղաքը: 
> 
> Աղբյուրը՝ regnum,ru


Պարզ է որ մտնելու էին, ինչքան ուզումա արևմուտքը դաբրո տված լինի Վրաստանին, Ռուսաստանը ուղղակի ուրիշ ձև չունի, պարտվել Կովկասում նշանակում է ՆԱՏՈ-ի ընդլայնում մինչև սահմանակից Վրաստան, ռուսները դա երբեք թույլ չեն տա

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ասում են գազամուղը պայթեցրել են, բայց չգիտեմ էդ մեր խողովակն ա թե ուրիշ: Ինֆորմացի ունե՞ք:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ռուսները մտել ե~ն... տանկերո~վ, ռմբակոծիչներո~վ... Խեղճ բնակչություն :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

ԱՐԴՅՈՔ ՎՐԱՍՏԱՆԸ ՀԱՆՁՆՈՒՄ Է ՀԱՐԱՎԱՅԻՆ ՕՍԻԱՆ ԵՎ ԱԲԽԱԶԻԱՆ
Ցանկանում էր արդյոք Վրաստանը վերադարձնել Հարավային Օսիան, երբ սկսեց ռազմական արշավը հենց այժմ: Միայն այս հարցի պատասխանը ստանալով կարելի է ենթադրել, թե ինչով կավարտվի վրաց-օսական նոր պատերազմը:

Եթե Վրաստանն իսկապես ուզում էր վերադարձնել Աբխազիան եւ Հարավային Օսիան, ապա տրամաբանորեն, նա կարող էր ձեռնարկել ցանկացած քայլ, միայն ոչ ռազմական գործողություններ: Որովհետեւ բոլորին է պարզ, որ Օսիայում պատերազմ սկսելով, Վրաստանը պատերազմ է հայտարարում Ռուսաստանին, որի հետ հեշտ չի լինի: Եւ ակամա միտք է առաջանում, որ գործողության նպատակը ոչ թե Օսիան եւ Աբխազիան վերադարձնելն է, այլ վերջնական «հանձնումը» Ռուսաստանին:

Որքան էլ անտրամաբանական թվա Ռուսաստանին իր այդ նախկին ինքնավար հանրապետությունների հանձնելու Վրաստանի ցանկությունը, դա տեղի ունեցողի միակ բացատրությունն է: Եւ առաջին հերթին այն պատճառով, որ Աբխազիան եւ Օսիան միակ խոչընդոտն են Վրաստանի համար` ՆԱՏՕ եւ Եվրամիություն մտնելու համար: Վրաստանը պետք է մինչեւ այս աշուն լուծեր այս հանրապետությունների հարցը, քանի որ հենց աշնանն է նախատեսված ՆԱՏՕ վեհաժողովը, որտեղ Վրաստանը պետք է հավանություն ստանար: Իսկ այս հանրապետությունների հարցը կարելի էր լուծել երկու ճանապարհով` կամ հետ վերցնել ուժով, կամ հրաժարվել դրանցից: Ուժով վերցնելու դեպքում միանգամից խնդիրներ են ծագում` այս հանրապետությունների բնակչության մեծ մասը Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիներ են, այնտեղ առկա են Ռուսաստանի խաղաղապահ ուժեր, Աբխազիայի եւ Հարավային Օսիայի բնակչությունը ապավինում է բացառապես Ռուսաստանի օգնությանը, որն էլ միանշանակ կլինի: Դրանից բացի, նույնիսկ Վրաստանի հաղթանակի դեպքում Վրաստանը արդյունքում կունենա երկու անկայում տարածաշրջան, որոնք գլխացավանքից բացի այլ բան չեն տա:

Հենց այնպես Վրաստանը չի կարող հանձնել Աբխազիան եւ Հարավային Օսիան, որովհետեւ ժողովուրդը թույլ չի տա: Տարիներ շարունակ Վրաստանում բորբոքվող հայրենասիրական քարոզչությունը ստեղծել է մի մթնոլորտ, որ ի վիճակի է խեղդել ցանկացածին, ով կասի, թե պետք է բաց թողնել Աբխազիան եւ Հարավային Օսիան:

Աբխազիան եւ Հարավային Օսիան Ռուսաստանին հանձնելու համար, Վրաստանում քաղաքացիական պատերազմ չհրահրելու համար, Սահակաշվիլին, կամ ուրիշ որեւէ մեկը, մտածել է ծրագիր, որ ենթադրում է Վրաստանի կողմից ռազմական գործողությունների սկսելը, Ռուսաստանի համարժեք պատասխանը (Պուտինն արդեն խոստացել է) եւ Վրաստանի «արժանապատիվ» պարտությունը ավելի ուժեղ հակառակորդից: Դրանով Սահակաշվիլին կլուծի երկու մեծ խնդիր`կազատվի երկու մեծ գլխացավանքից, որ խոչընդոտում են մուտքը ՆԱՏՕ եւ Եվրամիություն, ինչպես նաեւ սեփական ժողովրդին կապացուցի իր հայրենասիրությունը` «ահա, ես արեցի ամեն ինչ, բայց ինչ կարող էի անել ռուսների դեմ»:

Այն մասին, որ գործողության մեջ է դրվել հենց այս սցենարը, եւ որ այն համաձայնեցված է Ռուսաստանի հետ, խոսում են շատ գործոններ. Ռուսական զլմն-երի պահվածքը, ՄԱԿ Անվտանգության խորհրդի անորոշ դիրքորոշումը, արեւմտյան երկրների ոչ միանշանակ գնահատականները: Միայն թե այս դեպքում անխոս դերակատարներ են կենդանի մարդիկ, դեկորները` նրանց տները: Հետո, երբ բոլորի համար լավ կլինի, բոլորը կողբան մի քանի տասնյակ խեղճերին, ում վատ դեր էր բաժին ընկել:

http://www.lragir.am/

----------


## Grieg

դաժան ա.. իմպերիաների նախագահները իրենց հարմար բազկաթոռներում նստած  հրամաններ են տալիս "կռիվ կռիվ" են խաղում , իսկ ազգերը ու սովորական մարդիկ տառապում են, ինչքան զոհված մեծ ու փաքր մարդիկ կլինեն հիմա..ինչքան դժբախտացված կյանքեր , ափսոս ա... երբ ա մարդը գիտակից դառնալու?

----------


## Վարպետ

Հետաքրքիր հոդված էր: ՈՒ տրամաբանություն կա ահագին մեջը: Բայց որքան տրամաբանություն կա, էդքան ավելի վտանգավոր ա խնդրի կարգավորման էս մոդելի նախադեպը, քանի որ մեր մասով էլ ա մտածելու տեղիք տալիս:

Արդյոք էս նույն սցենարով հանկարծ մեր ապաշնորհ իշխանությունները չեն ցանկանա վերադարձնել "ազատագրված / գրավյալ" տարածքների մի մասը? Որքան մարդ կզոհվի էդ պարագայում?

----------


## Kuk

Մեդվեդևը լավ ջղայնացած էր էսօր :Scare:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Չեմ կարող ասել ինչքան էր օգտակար էս քայլը Վրաստանի համար, բայց որ Ռուսաստանը փորձի ռազմականորեն խառնվել էս հարցին, բավականին կտուժի:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ռուսական 58-րդ բանակի 2 տանկային շարասյուն մտել են Ցխինվալի, վրացական զորքերը անկանոն նահանջում են Ցխինվալից,  10 վրացական տանկ արդեն վառվում են

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Իսկ Սահակաշվիլին Ամերիկայից օգնությունա խնդրում, ասա այ անասուն մինչև դու օգնություն ստանաս հայտարարությունների տեսքով ռուսական զորքերը կմտնեն Թիֆլիս

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Վրացական հեռուստատեսությունով լւր են հեռարձակել որ ռուսական ռմբակոծիչները Վրաստան են մտնում Հայստանի տարացքից, հայկական կողմից դա հերքվել է, վտանգավոր է եթե տենց բանա եղել:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Էհ, լավ չի, Ռուսաստանը որ սենց խառնվեց ուրեմն վիճակը բարդացավ: Տեսնենք Ամերիկան ինչ ա ասում:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էհ, լավ չի, Ռուսաստանը որ սենց խառնվեց ուրեմն վիճակը բարդացավ: Տեսնենք Ամերիկան ինչ ա ասում:


Ինչ պիտի ասի, վերջ ի վերջո իրանք ռուսների հետ կպայմանավորվեն ու արանքում վրացի ժողովուրդը կտուժի:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ինչ պիտի ասի, վերջ ի վերջո իրանք ռուսների հետ կպայմանավորվեն ու արանքում վրացի ժողովուրդը կտուժի:


Էտ քո ասածը Ռուսաստանի համար լավագույն տարբերակն ա, բայց դժվար թե տենց լինի: Վրաստանը Ամերիկայի բարեկամ երկիրն ա, Ռուսաստանն էլ իրա խաղաղապահ զորքերով վրացական տանկեր ա վառում Վրաստանի տարածքում, ու հաստատ հիմա ոչ ոք աշխարհում չի մտածի թե Ռուսաստանը ճիշտ ա արել:
Գիշերվա լուրերում պարզ կդառնա:
Հ.Գ. Ես մենակ վախենում եմ, որ Ադրբեջանը հետևի Վրաստանի օրինակին, էտ ժամանակ դժվար թե ռուսական սահմանապահ զորքերը մատ շարժեն մեզ օգնելու:

----------


## Artgeo

Լրատվություն Ցխինվալիի մոտ գտնվող Կորնիսի գյուղից:

Գետնի վրայով Վրաստան մտնելու ճանապրհ ռուսների համար չկա: Վրաստանը ռմբակոծվում է օդից: Ռմբակոծվել է Գորին, Մառնեուլին ու էլի մի քանի տեղ:

Ցխինվալին շրջապատված է վրացիների կողմից և կառավարվում է Վրաստանի կենտրոնից: 

Մնացած ամեն ինչ ռուսական պրոպագանդա է:

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Տվյալ պահին Ցխինվալիում խաղաղություն է: Այնտեղ է գտնվում Ռուսթավի 2 Վրաստանի անկախ հեռուստաալիքի նկարահանող խումբը և ուղիղ եթերով վերջին լուրերն են փոխանցում:

Երո՞, ի՞նչ կասես  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Լրատվություն Ցխինվալիի մոտ գտնվող Կորնիսի գյուղից:
> 
> Գետնի վրայով Վրաստան մտնելու ճանապրհ ռուսների համար չկա: Վրաստանը ռմբակոծվում է օդից: Ռմբակոծվել է Գորին, Մառնեուլին ու էլի մի քանի տեղ:
> 
> Ցխինվալին շրջապատված է վրացիների կողմից և կառավարվում է Վրաստանի կենտրոնից: 
> 
> Մնացած ամեն ինչ ռուսական պրոպագանդա է:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
> ...


Չես կարծում որ քո տվյալներն էլ վրացական պրոպագանդա է :Think: , առավոտը կերևա, եթե իհարկե առավոտը Վրաստան լինի :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

> Չես կարծում որ քո տվյալներն էլ վրացական պրոպագանդա է, առավոտը կերևա, եթե իհարկե առավոտը Վրաստան լինի


Եթե Սերյոժան թույլ չտա ռուսներին ստեղից Վրաստանը ռմբակոծել ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի  :Angry2: 




> По предварительной информации, российский самолет, который сегодня нанес авиаудар по военной базе Вазиани, залетел на территорию Грузии со стороны Армении. На 102-й базе в Гюмри, Армения располагается авиационный полк Российской Федерации.
> 
> Согласно международным нормам и соглашениям между Грузией и Арменией, Армения не имеет права предоставлять свою территорию для осуществления агрессии против Грузии.


http://www.kavkazcenter.com/russ/con...08/59969.shtml

Աստված փրկիր Հայաստանը հիմար նախագահներից...

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եթե Սերյոժան թույլ չտա ռուսներին ստեղից Վրաստանը ռմբակոծել ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի 
> 
> 
> http://www.kavkazcenter.com/russ/con...08/59969.shtml
> 
> Աստված փրկիր Հայաստանը հիմար նախագահներից...


Մեզ ընդհանրապես ձեռք չի տալիս խառնվել, բայց մեզ ձեռքա տալիս որ էս հարցում Վրաստանը պարտվի, հակառակ դեպքում կուժեղանան Ադրբեջանի դիրքերը, ու ազերիները կարող են նույնիսկ պատերազմ սկսել, Վրաստանին կարելիա մեզ նույնպես սկզբունքով

----------


## Artgeo

Ուկրաինան 20 000 հոգանոց ջոկատ է ուղարկում եղբայրական Վրաստանին օգնելու համար:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ուկրաինան 20 000 հոգանոց ջոկատ է ուղարկում եղբայրական Վրաստանին օգնելու համար:


Սուտա ռիսկ չեն անի, գազը մենակ փակեն ռուսները հերիքա որ Ուկրանիան 1 ամսում տնտեսապես փլուզվի, ռիսկ չեն անի, էտ ուղղակի հայտարարություններ են :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

http://kavkaz-uzel.ru/news/?srch_sec...ion2=conflicts

----------


## Հրատացի

համաձայն եմ որ հայաստանին մեղմ ասած ձեռ չի տալիս խառնվել,բայց ես կարգի անտարբեր լինել չի կարելի  1 ժամ առաջ հայլուրով լսում էի թե ինչ ե հաղորդում:սաղ աշխարհը  քննադատում ա պատերազմը, հետաքրքրվում ա զոհերով ու վիրավորներով իսկ մեր հաղորդավարները հետաքրքրվում են արդյոք հայաստան վերադարցող հայերը,որոնք պիտի նոր երթուղիով գան  ,ավելորդ փող պետք? է մուցեն թե ոչ, հայկական ալիքներից ոչ մեկով չեմ լսել որևիցէ  նորություն պատերազմի մասին,իսկ մեր Ս.Օհանյանը ձեռները լվաց ես գործում  ասելով որ դա Վրաստանի ներքին գործն է:իմ կարծիքով եղեռնի նման բան է կատարվու օսեթների նկատմամբ:մոտիկ երկիր ենք ես չեմ հավատում որ մի քանի հատ պալատկա,կամ ուտելիք,կամ դեղամիջոց չենք կարող ուղարկել:ինչքան էլ մեզ ձեռ չտա խառնվել պետք է հիշել որ այնտեղ մարդիկ տանջվում են ու պետք է նրանց հումանիտար օգնություն տրամադրել

----------


## Norton

Վրաստանը պետքա պարտվի՝անպայման: Ահա պատճառներից մեկը՝

*Ռասիմ Մուսաբեկով. «Վրաստանի հաղթանակի դեպքում Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության խաղաղ կարգավորման փաստարկները կտրուկ կնվազեն...»

16:23 • 08.08.08
*

Ադրբեջանցի քաղաքագետ Ռասիմ Մուսաբեկովը Day.Az-ի թղթակցի այն հարցին, թե ինչպես Հարավային Օսիայի նկատմամբ Վրաստանի զինված ուժերի հաղթանակը կանդրադառնա Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության խնդրի վրա, պատասխանել է հետևյալը. «Կարծում է, որ Վրաստանի հաղթանակի դեպքում Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության խաղաղ կարգավորման փաստարկները կտրուկ կնվազեն` իրենց տեղը զիջելով ռազմական դիմակայությանը: Խաղաղ բանակցությունները ապարդյուն վարվել են վերջին 15 տարիների ընթացքում: Նույն կերպ 15 տարի շարունակ բանակցություններ էին վարում վրացիները: Արդյունքում Վրաստանը նախընտրեց հակամարտության լուծման ուժային տարբերակը: Վրաստանի գործողություններն Ադրբեջանի համար հակամարտության հարցի լուծման օրինակելի կոմպոզիցիա են: Ադրբեջանական կողմի գործողությունները բանակցական գործըթացում կդառնան ավելի արմատական, քանի որ կունենան լուրջ հիմքեր»:
* 
tert.am*

----------


## Artgeo

Սահակաշվիլին պաշտոնապես հաստատեց, որ Ցխինվալին Թբիլիսիին է ենթարկվում:

----------


## Հրատացի

իսկ կարելի է հավատալ Սահակաշվիլիին չէ որ նա հայտարարեց որ կրակ չի լինի հետո միանգամից հարձակվեց

----------


## Norton

*Պուտինը սպառնում է Վրաստանին
*
13:09 • 08.08.08


Ռուսաստանի վարչապետ Վլադիմիր Պուտինը, ով գտնվում է Պեկինում օգոստոսի 8-ին Օլիմպիական խաղերի բացման արարողությանը մասնակցելու համար, հայտարարել է, *որ Վրաստանի գործողությունները Հարավային Օսիայի նկատմամբ "պատասխան գործողությունների տեղիք կտա",* հայտնում է  РИА Новости-ն: Նա ԱՊՀ երկրներին կոչ է արել ջանքեր գործադրել`  Վրաստանի կողմից կիրառվող ռազմական գործողությունները կասեցնելու նպատակով:

*"Այնտեղ ուղարկել ենք ծանր ռազմական տեխնիկա, հրետանի, նաև տանկեր, կան տուժածներ. զոհեր, վիրավորներ, այդ թվում նաև ռուսական խաղաղապահների շրջանում*", - մեջբերվում են Պուտինի խոսքերը Ղազախստանի նախագահ Նուրսուլթան Նազարբաևի հետ ունեցած հանդիպման ընթացքում: - *Սա շատ տխուր և շատ սպառնալից է, և, իհարկե, պատասխան քայլերի տեղիք կտա":*

տենանք Սահակաշվիլին ինչքան կձգի:

----------


## Ֆելո

> համաձայն եմ որ հայաստանին մեղմ ասած ձեռ չի տալիս խառնվել,բայց ես կարգի անտարբեր լինել չի կարելի  1 ժամ առաջ հայլուրով լսում էի թե ինչ ե հաղորդում:սաղ աշխարհը  քննադատում ա պատերազմը, հետաքրքրվում ա զոհերով ու վիրավորներով իսկ մեր հաղորդավարները հետաքրքրվում են արդյոք հայաստան վերադարցող հայերը,որոնք պիտի նոր երթուղիով գան  ,ավելորդ փող պետք? է մուցեն թե ոչ, հայկական ալիքներից ոչ մեկով չեմ լսել որևիցէ  նորություն պատերազմի մասին,իսկ մեր Ս.Օհանյանը ձեռները լվաց ես գործում  ասելով որ դա Վրաստանի ներքին գործն է:իմ կարծիքով եղեռնի նման բան է կատարվու օսեթների նկատմամբ:մոտիկ երկիր ենք ես չեմ հավատում որ մի քանի հատ պալատկա,կամ ուտելիք,կամ դեղամիջոց չենք կարող ուղարկել:ինչքան էլ մեզ ձեռ չտա խառնվել պետք է հիշել որ այնտեղ մարդիկ տանջվում են ու պետք է նրանց հումանիտար օգնություն տրամադրել


Շանթ-ի լուրերով լսեցի որ Հայաստանի նախագահը մտահոգվածությունա արտահայտել ու ասելա որ նստեն բանակցեն. նման մի բան էլ ադրբեջաննա ասել. չնայած ուշադիր չէի լսում, կարողա մի բան էն չեմ հասկացել...

----------


## Kuk

1400 զոհ.. լավ չի..

----------


## Հրատացի

Kuk ինչ աղբյուրից ես իմացել

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk ինչ աղբյուրից ես իմացել


«Միռ»-ով: Մի տասը րոպե առաջ լսեցի:

----------


## Վարպետ

Պ


> «Միռ»-ով: Մի տասը րոպե առաջ լսեցի:


Պաշտոնական ինֆորմացիա էր? Եթե պաշտոնական ա եղել, ուրեմն զոհերի թիվը իրականում շա~տ ավելի շատ ա.. Տղերք, սիրտս մղկտում ա, ազնիվ խոսք:

----------


## Artgeo

> 1400 զոհ.. լավ չի..


Այդ թիվը արդեն մոտ 45 րոպե է տարածվում ռուսական զլմ ներով: Ակնհայտ սուտ է:

----------


## Kuk

> Պաշտոնական ինֆորմացիա էր? Եթե պաշտոնական ա եղել, ուրեմն զոհերի թիվը իրականում շա~տ ավելի շատ ա.. Տղերք, սիրտս մղկտում ա, ազնիվ խոսք:


Վերջին պահին լսեցի, մազերս բիզ-բիզ եղավ :Shok:  չլսեցի, թե ինչ աղբյուրից էր ինֆորմացիան, բայց մինչև էդ արդեն ասել էին, որ 1500-ից ավել տուժող կար:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ձեզ չի՞ թվում, որ էս ամեն ինչը մի հատ մեծ աղետի սկիզբ ա:

----------


## Հրատացի

> Այդ թիվը արդեն մոտ 45 րոպե է տարածվում ռուսական զլմ ներով: Ակնհայտ սուտ է:


իսկ մոտ ինչ թվի մասին կարող է խոսք գնալ?

----------


## Kuk

> Այդ թիվը արդեն մոտ 45 րոպե է տարածվում ռուսական զլմ ներով: Ակնհայտ սուտ է:


հաստա՞տ: Հիմա ի՞նչ` էդ ռուսական ալիքները սխալ ինֆորմացիա ե՞ն տարածում: Որտեղի՞ց հաստատ բան իմանանք :Dntknw:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Այդ թիվը արդեն մոտ 45 րոպե է տարածվում ռուսական զլմ ներով: Ակնհայտ սուտ է:


Երեւի` քո կարծիքով, չէ, ապեր?




> Վերջին պահին լսեցի, մազերս բիզ-բիզ եղավ չլսեցի, թե ինչ աղբյուրից էր ինֆորմացիան, բայց մինչև էդ արդեն ասել էին, որ 1500-ից ավել տուժող կար:


Հիմա ես էլ կփորձեմ այլ աղբյուրներում փնտրել:

----------


## Marduk

27 գրադից խփել են քաղաքին: Պատկերացնում եք այնտեղ ինչ է՞ կատարվել: Լրիվ քաղաքը հողին են հավասարացրել:
Օլիմպիական խաղերի օրով... դնել 1400 մարդ սպանել... : Աստված իմ էս ինչի մեջ խրվեց վրաց ժողովուրդը մոլագար Սահակաշվիլու պատճառով:

հ.գ. Ի դեպ Գյումրու օդանավակայանից ինքնաթիռներ չեն թռել: Պաշտոնապես հերքել է Հայաստանը: Դա ադրբեջանական սուտ է, ուտկա: Կխնդրեմ զգոն լինել, մի տրվեք ազերական սադրանքներին որոնք ուզում են պխտոր ջրերում ձուկ որսալ ու Հայաստանի դեմ ագրեսիան արդարացնել:

----------


## Artgeo

> հաստա՞տ: Հիմա ի՞նչ` էդ ռուսական ալիքները սխալ ինֆորմացիա ե՞ն տարածում: Որտեղի՞ց հաստատ բան իմանանք


Բարեկամներ ունեմ Ցխինվալիում  :Smile:  Ամբողջ գիշերը անց են կացրել նկուղներում: Իրենց երեխան հիմա Թբիլիսում է: Երեկ մայրն էր եկել, որ տաներ, հետ չի կարողացել գնալ: Վրացական կողմի զոհերի քանակը չի անցնում 30-ից, օսական կողմինը կարծեմ մի փոքր ավել է: Խաղաղ բնակչության մեջ իմ տեղեկություններով զոհեր չկան, կան վիրավորներ: Բազմաթիվ:

----------


## Հրատացի

> Ձեզ չի՞ թվում, որ էս ամեն ինչը մի հատ մեծ աղետի սկիզբ ա:


իմ կարծիքով աղետ այն կլինի երբ Ղարաբաղի հարցնել նման ձևով լուծվի:Ադրբեջանը կսպասի տենա ինչ կլնի վերջում օգտվելով առիթից նօրից պատերազմ կհայտարարի:այ ետ կլինի աղետի գագաթնակետը

----------


## Kuk

> Ձեզ չի՞ թվում, որ էս ամեն ինչը մի հատ մեծ աղետի սկիզբ ա:


Ինձ թվում ա, որ ռուսների ձեռքով մեծ թվով վրացիներ են զոհվելու.. ինչքան մարդկային կյանք.. Ամեն դեպքում` Մեդվեդևի ասուլիսից ես այդպես եմ եզրակացնում:

----------


## Երվանդ

Արթ իսկ ՕՌՏ-ի կադրերի մասին ինչ կասես, Ցխինվալին էին ցույց տալիս, էտ ոնցա վրացիքի ձեռքը որ ռուսները ուղիղ եթեր են դուրս գալիս Ցխինվալիից?, կամ Սահակաշվիլինա ստախոս կամ ՕՌՏ-ի կադրերն են սարքած :Smile:

----------


## Mari

> 27 գրադից խփել են քաղաքին: Պատկերացնում եք այնտեղ ինչ է՞ կատարվել: Լրիվ քաղաքը հողին են հավասարացրել:
> Օլիմպիական խաղերի օրով... դնել 1400 մարդ սպանել... : Աստված իմ էս ինչի մեջ խրվեց վրաց ժողովուրդը մոլագար Սահակաշվիլու պատճառով:
> 
> հ.գ. Ի դեպ Գյումրու օդանավակայանից ինքնաթիռներ չեն թռել: Պաշտոնապես հերքել է Հայաստանը: Դա ադրբեջանական սուտ է, ուտկա: Կխնդրեմ զգոն լինել, մի տրվեք ազերական սադրանքներին որոնք ուզում են պխտոր ջրերում ձուկ որսալ ու Հայաստանի դեմ ագրեսիան արդարացնել:


Ինձ  էլ  է  թվում,  որ  Ադրբեջանը  էլի  իրա  հիստերիայի  գագաթնակետին  հասած,  անկապ  լուրեր  է  տարածում: 99  տոկոսով  համոզված  եմ:

Վերջին  նորությունները  ո՞ր  կայքերից  կարող  եմ  իմանալ:  Նեռվայնությունից  տեղս  չեմ  գտնում...

----------


## Հրատացի

իմ կարծիքով Սահակաշվիլին ,ինչով պետք է շահագռգռված լինի ՕՌՏն?

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ իսկ ՕՌՏ-ի կադրերի մասին ինչ կասես, Ցխինվալին էին ցույց տալիս, էտ ոնցա վրացիքի ձեռքը որ ռուսները ուղիղ եթեր են դուրս գալիս Ցխինվալիից?, կամ Սահակաշվիլինա ստախոս կամ ՕՌՏ-ի կադրերն են սարքած


Ես որ Ռուսթավի 2 ի ուղիղ եթերին եմ հավատում  :Wink:  ՕՌՏ-ին, Հ1-ին ու նմանատիպ կինոստուդիաներին չեմ վստահում  :Smile:

----------


## Mari

> իմ կարծիքով աղետ այն կլինի երբ Ղարաբաղի հարցնել նման ձևով լուծվի:Ադրբեջանը կսպասի տենա ինչ կլնի վերջում օգտվելով առիթից նօրից պատերազմ կհայտարարի:այ ետ կլինի աղետի գագաթնակետը



Վերջին  ինչիա՞  սպասում:  Հարմար  առիթը  էն  ժամանակ  է,  երբ  ուրիշների  ուշադրությունը  սկի  էլ  քո  վրա  չէ: Բայց  ռիսկ  չեն  անի...

----------


## Երվանդ

Անհանգստացնողա Բարաք Օբամայի հայտարարությունը, եթե և հանրապետակաները և դեմոկրատները միակարծիք են, դա նշանակումա որ երկար պլանավորվածա իրանց կողմից ամեն ինչ, հիմա մնումա հետևել հայտարարություններից այն կողմ կանցնեն թե չէ, եթե հա ուրեմն ռեալա դառնում միջուկային պատերազմի վտանգը, ՆԱՏՈ-ն կհարվածի Ռուսաստանին իսկ էտ արդեն աղետա ամբողջ աշխարհի համար, բայց չեմ կարծում որ տենց կլինի, Ռուսաստանը արդեն զիջելա Կոսովոյի հարցում, ու Վրաստանի հարցում ԱՄՆ-ն ու ՆԱՏՈ-ն հայտարարություններից այն կողմ չեն անցնի իմ կարծիքով:

----------


## Kuk

> Արթ իսկ ՕՌՏ-ի կադրերի մասին ինչ կասես, Ցխինվալին էին ցույց տալիս, էտ ոնցա վրացիքի ձեռքը որ ռուսները ուղիղ եթեր են դուրս գալիս Ցխինվալիից?, կամ Սահակաշվիլինա ստախոս կամ ՕՌՏ-ի կադրերն են սարքած


Եր ջան, հլը բան չեմ ջոկում, հենց նոր մտա տուն, հլը զալ չէի հասել, միջանցքից լսեցի, որ ասեց 1400 զոհ..

----------


## Հրատացի

> Վերջին  ինչիա՞  սպասում:  Հարմար  առիթը  էն  ժամանակ  է,  երբ  ուրիշների  ուշադրությունը  սկի  էլ  քո  վրա  չէ: Բայց  ռիսկ  չեն  անի...


որ տեսնի Ռուսատանի ասածը կովկասում անցնում ա թե ԱՄՆ չի թողում:Ռուսաստանը իր ուժերը պետք է ցույց տա հիմա:Ադրբեջանը լավ ել հասկանում ա որ Վրաստան-Օսեթիա պատերազմը երկար չի տեվի ու ինքը իրան խայտառակ կանի եթե հիմա որևիցե կտրուկ քայլ անի Հայաստանի նկատմամբ:հիմա Ադրբեջանը ամեն ձև փորձելու է Հայաստանին ներկայացնել որպես ագռեսօռ ,կնքված պայմանագրերը խաղտող,ոչ վստահելի երկիր

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր ջան, հլը բան չեմ ջոկում, հենց նոր մտա տուն, հլը զալ չէի հասել, միջանցքից լսեցի, որ ասեց 1400 զոհ..


Կարծում եմ նորմալ թիվա, քաղաքը ենթարկվելա ահավոր հրետակոծության ու ռմբակոծության, ռուսական կադրերով ջարդ ու փշուր էր ամեն ինչ, եթե հենց Սահակաշվիլին իրա բերանով ասումա որ մենակ վրացական զինվորներից 30 հոգի զոհվել են, ուրեմն պատկերացրեք խաղաղ բնակիչներից որ էտ թվին մոտիկ զոհված կլինեն,Ցխինվալիում 30 000 խաղաղ բնակիչա եղել

----------


## Mari

> որ տեսնի Ռուսատանի ասածը կովկասում անցնում ա թե ԱՄՆ չի թողում:Ռուսաստանը իր ուժերը պետք է ցույց տա հիմա:Ադրբեջանը լավ ել հասկանում ա որ Վրաստան-Օսեթիա պատերազմը երկար չի տեվի ու ինքը իրան խայտառակ կանի եթե հիմա որևիցե կտրուկ քայլ անի Հայաստանի նկատմամբ:հիմա Ադրբեջանը ամեն ձև փորձելու է Հայաստանին ներկայացնել որպես ագռեսօռ ,կնքված պայմանագրերը խաղտող,ոչ վստահելի երկիր



Իսկ  մի՞թե  միշտ  էլ  Հաըաստանը  Ադրբեջանի  կողմից  այդպես  չի  ներկայացվել: 
Չէ,  ինչքան  էլ  վերջում  ինչ  էլ  դուրս  գա,  մեկ է՝  նույն  մոդելը  երկրորդ  անգամ  չի  աշխատելու

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կարծում եմ նորմալ թիվա, քաղաքը ենթարկվելա ահավոր հրետակոծության ու ռմբակոծության, ռուսական կադրերով ջարդ ու փշուր էր ամեն ինչ, եթե հենց Սահակաշվիլին իրա բերանով ասումա որ մենակ վրացական զինվորներից 30 հոգի զոհվել են, ուրեմն պատկերացրեք խաղաղ բնակիչներից որ էտ թվին մոտիկ զոհված կլինեն,Ցխինվալիում 30 000 խաղաղ բնակիչա եղել


Անկեղծ ասած` ես չեմ ուզում հավատամ էդ թվերին, բայց ցավոք սրտի շատ տրամաբանական են: Քաղաքը հողին ա հավասարեցված:

----------


## Kuk

> Կարծում եմ նորմալ թիվա, քաղաքը ենթարկվելա ահավոր հրետակոծության ու ռմբակոծության, ռուսական կադրերով ջարդ ու փշուր էր ամեն ինչ, եթե հենց Սահակաշվիլին իրա բերանով ասումա որ մենակ վրացական զինվորներից 30 հոգի զոհվել են, ուրեմն պատկերացրեք խաղաղ բնակիչներից որ էտ թվին մոտիկ զոհված կլինեն,Ցխինվալիում 30 000 խաղաղ բնակիչա եղել


Լավ չի, Սահակաշվիլին ա մեղավորը, ո՞նց ա դրա խղջին գալու էսքան անմեղ մարդու կյանքը..

----------


## Artgeo

> Անհանգստացնողա Բարաք Օբամայի հայտարարությունը, եթե և հանրապետակաները և դեմոկրատները միակարծիք են, դա նշանակումա որ երկար պլանավորվածա իրանց կողմից ամեն ինչ, հիմա մնումա հետևել հայտարարություններից այն կողմ կանցնեն թե չէ, եթե հա ուրեմն ռեալա դառնում միջուկային պատերազմի վտանգը, ՆԱՏՈ-ն կհարվածի Ռուսաստանին իսկ էտ արդեն աղետա ամբողջ աշխարհի համար, բայց չեմ կարծում որ տենց կլինի, Ռուսաստանը արդեն զիջելա Կոսովոյի հարցում, ու Վրաստանի հարցում ԱՄՆ-ն ու ՆԱՏՈ-ն հայտարարություններից այն կողմ չեն անցնի իմ կարծիքով:


Վրաստանի հարցում էլա զիջել արդեն: Ես մտածում եմ փոխարենը Իրա՞նն ա, թե՞ Հայաստանը  :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ի՞նչ մեղք ա Հայաստանը…
Ի՞նչ օրի ենք, ժողովուրդ:

----------


## Վարպետ

> В Цхинвали в результате артобстрела и боевых действий погибли не менее 1400 человек, заявил 8 августа президент непризнанной республики Южная Осетия Эдуард Кокойты, сообщает Интерфакс. Кокойты подчеркнул, что речь идет лишь о предварительных данных о числе погибших. По его словам эти данные сформированы на основании сообщений от родственников погибших. 
> Поздно вечером 7 августа грузинская сторона начала интенсивный артобстрел столицы Южной Осетии, заявив, что в непризнанной республике проходит операция по установлению конституционного порядка. Утром 8 августа при поддержке грузинской бронетехники и ВВС началась наземная фаза операция по штурму Цхинвали. 
> В район боевых действий были направлены подразделения российской 58-й армии. К вечеру пятницы власти Южной Осетии объявили, что при поддержке российских военнослужащих удалось вынудить грузинские силы покинуть городод. Грузия, в свою очередь, утверждает, что Цхинвали находится под ее контролем.


 աղբյուրը

----------


## Mari

> Վրաստանի հարցում էլա զիջել արդեն: Ես մտածում եմ փոխարենը Իրա՞նն ա, թե՞ Հայաստանը



Ինձ  թվում  է՝  սկզբից  մեծերի  հետ  հաշիվները  կմաքրի

----------


## Երվանդ

> Իսկ  մի՞թե  միշտ  էլ  Հաըաստանը  Ադրբեջանի  կողմից  այդպես  չի  ներկայացվել: 
> Չէ,  ինչքան  էլ  վերջում  ինչ  էլ  դուրս  գա,  մեկ է՝  նույն  մոդելը  երկրորդ  անգամ  չի  աշխատելու


Չէ մինչև էս ամեն ինչի ավարտը բան չի լինի հանգիստ, նախ Ղարաբաղը Օսեթիա չի, երկրորդ մեր բանակը 60 000-ից ավելիա, իսկ վրացիները Օսեթիան գրոհել են 20 000-ի կարգի զինվորներով, այսինքն անհամեմատելի են մասշտաբները, երկրորդ դա ձեռ չի տալիս ոչ ԱՄՆ-ին ոչ Ռուսաստանին, ոչ Արևմուտքին, ոչ մեկին ձեռնտու չէ որ ամբողջ Կովկասը պատերազմների մեջ թաղվի, հիշեք մենակ Բաքու-Թբիլիսի-Ջեհրան նավթատարը ու ֆսյո, նենց որ էս ամեն ինչը երկար չի տևի ամենաշատը 1 շաբաթ, իսկ այ ում օգտին հարցը կլուծվի 1 շաբաթ հետո շաաատ կարևորա, եթե Վրաստանի ուրեմն Ադրբեջանը արդեն իրոք կսկսի նախապատրաստվել պատերազմի ու շատ արագ տեմպերով:

----------


## Artgeo

> Լավ չի, Սահակաշվիլին ա մեղավորը, ո՞նց ա դրա խղջին գալու էսքան անմեղ մարդու կյանքը..


Չկա էդքան զոհ: Անընդհատ հեռախոսակապի մեջ եմ հորեղբորս կնոջ հետ, որը ազգությամբ օս է ու նրա մայրը Ցխինվալիի մոտակա գյուղերից մեկում է ապրում: Հորեղբորս աներձագի երեխան արդեն մեկ ամիս է Թբիլիսիում է և երեկ մայրը եկել էր տանելու ու հետ գնալ չի կարողացել: Բոլորը այնտեղ են: Մի 10 րոպեից էլի կզանգեմ, ավելի ստույգ տեղեկատվություն կիմանամ:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> աղբյուրը





> В Цхинвали в результате артобстрела и боевых действий погибли не менее 1400 человек, *заявил* 8 августа президент непризнанной республики Южная Осетия *Эдуард Кокойты,*


Դե որ Ջավայում թաքնված կրիմինալ Կոկոյթին ա ասում, որեմն ճիշտ ա  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Չկա էդքան զոհ: Անընդհատ հեռախոսակապի մեջ եմ հորեղբորս կնոջ հետ, որը ազգությամբ օս է ու նրա մայրը Ցխինվալիի մոտակա գյուղերից մեկում է ապրում: Հորեղբորս աներձագի երեխան արդեն մեկ ամիս է Թբիլիսիում է և երեկ մայրը եկել էր տանելու ու հետ գնալ չի կարողացել: Բոլորը այնտեղ են: Մի 10 րոպեից էլի կզանգեմ, ավելի ստույգ տեղեկատվություն կիմանամ:


Արթ, լավ կլինի, եթե դա սուտ լինի: Բայց ավերածությունների համեմատ վրացական կողմի ասած 50-100 զոհը անհավատալի ա թվում:

----------


## Հրատացի

եթե զոհված լինի գոնե մեկ անմեղ մարդ Սահակաշվիլին պետք է պատժվի

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ մինչև էս ամեն ինչի ավարտը բան չի լինի հանգիստ, նախ Ղարաբաղը Օսեթիա չի, երկրորդ մեր բանակը 60 000-ից ավելիա, իսկ վրացիները Օսեթիան գրոհել են 20 000-ի կարգի զինվորներով, այսինքն անհամեմատելի են մասշտաբները, երկրորդ դա ձեռ չի տալիս ոչ ԱՄՆ-ին ոչ Ռուսաստանին, ոչ Արևմուտքին, ոչ մեկին ձեռնտու չէ որ ամբողջ Կովկասը պատերազմների մեջ թաղվի, հիշեք մենակ Բաքու-Թբիլիսի-Ջեհրան նավթատարը ու ֆսյո, նենց որ էս ամեն ինչը երկար չի տևի ամենաշատը 1 շաբաթ, իսկ այ ում օգտին հարցը կլուծվի 1 շաբաթ հետո շաաատ կարևորա, եթե Վրաստանի ուրեմն Ադրբեջանը արդեն իրոք կսկսի նախապատրաստվել պատերազմի ու շատ արագ տեմպերով:


Չեմ կարծում, որ Վրաստանի օգտին ավարտվի..

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դե որ Ջավայում թաքնված կրիմինալ Կոկոյթին ա ասում, որեմն ճիշտ ա



 :Smile:  Ըդնամենը ի գիտություն էր :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

http://top.rbc.ru/incidents/08/08/2008/217334.shtml

----------


## Marduk

Հիմա տեսնենք Արևմուտքը ինչ ռեակցիա է տալիս: 
Անկապ հայտարարությունները էական չեն: Տեսնենք ինչ կարա ռեալ անի՞:

Փաստորեն անակնկալի էֆֆեկտը կորավ ու հիմա Վրաստանը կամ պետք է երկարատև կռվի կամ էլ նահանջի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Саакашвили: войска Грузии контролируют всю территорию Южной Осетии
> *Правительственные войска Грузии по данным на 21:00 полностью контролируют всю территорию Южной Осетии, и все населенные пункты, кроме высокогорного поселения Джава, сообщил президент Грузии Михаил Саакашвили, выступая сегодня вечером с телеобращением к нации.*
> "Правительственные войска Грузии полностью контролируют всю территорию Южной Осетии, город Цхинвали, и все населенные пункты, кроме поселения Джава", - сказал Саакашвили.


http://kavkaz-uzel.ru/newstext/news/id/1226844.html

----------


## Kuk

> Հիմա տեսնենք Արևմուտքը ինչ ռեակցիա է տալիս: 
> Անկապ հայտարարությունները էական չեն: Տեսնենք ինչ կարա ռեալ անի՞:
> 
> Փաստորեն անակնկալի էֆֆեկտը կորավ ու հիմա Վրաստանը կամ պետք է երկարատև կռվի կամ էլ նահանջի:


Ախր Վրաստանը չի կարող պատերազմել Ռուսաստանի դեմ: Կարծում եմ`հիմա նաույնիսկ Ամերիկան ռիսկ չի անի Ռուսաստանի դեմ դուրս գալ:

----------


## unknown

Երեխեք   չեմ   կարողանում  եդ    կռվի   կադրերը  նայեմ,եդ   երեխաներին   որ   նայում  եմ     մեր   կռիվը   հիշում  եմ:Մեր   տանը   մի       դիսկ   ունենք    ղարաբաղի   կռվի   մասին,պատկերացրեք    երբեք    մինչև   վերջ    նայած   չկամ,միշտ   վատանում  եմ  նայելուց :Cry: Ասա    ինչի  են   կռվում  է,թող   ապրեն   էլի   ամենքը   իրա   համար,անմեղ    մարդկանց  են   սպանում,բա   դրանք   խիղճ     ունեն :Cry:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չեմ կարծում, որ Վրաստանի օգտին ավարտվի..


Ահա, Ռուսաստանը դա երբեք թույլ չի տա...  :Smile: 
Բայց մի կողմից էլ չեմ կարծում , որ Վրաստանը կնահանջի, արդեն դալ"շե նեկուդո  :Shok:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էս ամենը սպասելի էր իրականում....Պուտին ձյան Վրաստանի ամերիկացումը տենց հեշտ կուլ չէր տա...

*Ոչ մեկինն էլ կուլ չի տա մեր ռեգիոնում*։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ահա, *Ռուսաստանը դա երբեք թույլ չի տա*... 
> Բայց մի կողմից էլ չեմ կարծում , որ Վրաստանը կնահանջի, արդեն դալ"շե նեկուդո


Ինչպես թույլ չտվեց Իրաքում, Աֆղանստանում, Սերբիայում, Մոլդովայում, ՈՒկրաինայում, Վրաստանում, Կիրգիզիայում, Մերձբալթյան երկկրներում…
Ռւսաստանը թույլ է արեւմուտքից, ՇԱ՜Տ…
Հայեր, բռնվե՛ք:

----------


## Kuk

> Ահա, Ռուսաստանը դա երբեք թույլ չի տա... 
> Բայց մի կողմից էլ չեմ կարծում , որ Վրաստանը կնահանջի, արդեն դալ"շե նեկուդո


Էդ դեպքում` վրաց ժողովուրդն ա տուժելու.. անմեղ բնակչություն, անմեղ զոհեր..



Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ Ամերիկան դիմի ռազմական քայլերի: Դեռ Իրաքի կռիվները չի մարսել:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ինչպես թույլ չտվեց Իրաքում, Աֆղանստանում, Սերբիայում, Մոլդովայում, ՈՒկրաինայում, Վրաստանում, Կիրգիզիայում, Մերձբալթյան երկկրներում…
> Ռւսաստանը թույլ է արեւմուտքից, ՇԱ՜Տ…
> Հայեր, բռնվե՛ք:


Ուրեմն մեր բանը արդեն բուրդ է... :Shok:   :Sad: 




> Էդ դեպքում` վրաց ժողովուրդն ա տուժելու.. անմեղ բնակչություն, անմեղ զոհեր..


Իսկ ո՞վ է մեղավոր, ինքնակոչ Սահակաշվիլի արքան  :Sad: 



> *Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ Ամերիկան դիմի ռազմական քայլերի: Դեռ Իրաքի կռիվները չի մարսել:*


Ամերիկան չի դիմի , իրա համար Վրաստանը ռազվեդչիկի նման մի բանա Կովկասում, Ոնց ասում են եմո պո բառաբանու....
Իմ կարծիքով երկար չի տևի, կապրենք կտեսնենք...

----------


## azat11

Իմ կարծիքով այս ամբողջ շուխուրը նրա համարա, որ ՄԱԿ-ը ռուսներին համարի որպես ոնֆլիկտի կողմ և զրկի խաղաղապահի մանդատից: Վրաստանը այլ տարբերակ չունի, քան պրովակացիան, նաև կորցնելու բան չունի, հո ռուսը չի մտնելու Վրաստանի բուն տարածք:
Ինչևէ, մեր հարևաններին հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում:

----------


## Kuk

> Իմ կարծիքով այս ամբողջ շուխուրը նրա համարա, որ ՄԱԿ-ը ռուսներին համարի որպես ոնֆլիկտի կողմ և զրկի խաղաղապահի մանդատից: *Վրաստանը կորցնելու բան չունի*, հո ռուսը չի մտնելու Վրաստանի բուն տարածք:
> Ինչևէ, մեր հարևաններին հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում:


Իսկ ռազմական ուժը դա կորուստ չի՞. հա՛մ մարդկային կյանք, հա՛մ ռազմական տեխնիկա:

----------


## Mari

> Իսկ ռազմական ուժը դա կորուստ չի՞. հա՛մ մարդկային կյանք, հա՛մ ռազմական տեխնիկա:


+ միջազգային  հանրության  աչքերում  ագրեսոր  պետություն
Իսկ  մարդկային  կյանքը  ոչնչով  չի  փոխհատուցվի: Կորուստների  կորուստը  սա  է:

----------


## azat11

> Իսկ ռազմական ուժը դա կորուստ չի՞. հա՛մ մարդկային կյանք, հա՛մ ռազմական տեխնիկա:


Սկի ներքին քաղաքականությունը կանգ չի առնում մի քանի տասնյակ զոհի առաջ, տիպիկ օրինակը` մարտի 1-ը, ուր մնաց արտաքին թշնամու դեմ պայքարում նման զոհերի պատրաստ չլինեն: Իսկ տեխնիկան հենց նման բաների համարա, պիտի կորչի բա էլ ոնց?

----------


## Kuk

> Սկի ներքին քաղաքականությունը կանգ չի առնում մի քանի տասնյակ զոհի առաջ, տիպիկ օրինակը` մարտի 1-ը, ուր մնաց արտաքին թշնամու դեմ պայքարում նման զոհերի պատրաստ չլինեն: Իսկ տեխնիկան հենց նման բաների համարա, պիտի կորչի բա էլ ոնց?


Հարցը տեխնիկան չի, դա նյութական ա, բայց դրա կորուստը կարող է հետագայում հանգեցնել մարդկային նոր զոհերի:

----------


## Artgeo

1400 զոհի մասին լուրերը չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը: Կայքերում էլ ամենուրեք նշվում է, որ այդ թիվը հայտարարել է Կոկոյթին:

Սրա հետ միասին չճշտված լուր կա, որ Ցխինվալին այլևս չկա: Կռիվներ են գնում Ջավա բարձրադիր գյուղը ազատագրելու համար և Ռոկի թունելը փակելու համար: Ռոկի կամուրջը վաղուց պայթեցված է: 

Թբիլիսիում համընդհանուր զորահավաք է կազմակերպված:

----------


## Kuk

> Թբիլիսիում համընդհանուր զորահավաք է կազմակերպված:


Այսինքն` Վրաստանի նահանջն առայժմ բացառված է:

----------


## Artgeo

Վրաստանում թշնամական՝ ռուսական ալիքները անջատել են:

----------


## Mari

Իսկ  Ջավախքում  ամեն  ինչ  նորմա՞լ  է:

----------


## Artgeo

> Այսինքն` Վրաստանի նահանջն առայժմ բացառված է:


Ո՞ւր նահանջեն  :Shok:  Մի քանի կմ բան ա մնացել

----------


## azat11

> Հարցը տեխնիկան չի, դա նյութական ա, բայց դրա կորուստը կարող է հետագայում հանգեցնել մարդկային նոր զոհերի:


ԿՈՒԿ ջան, հարցը Հայրենիքին է վերաբերվում: Այստեղ զոհերից խուսափել հնարավոր չէ, բայց խելամիտ լինել` պարտավոր են:

----------


## Kuk

> Ո՞ւր նահանջեն  Մի քանի կմ բան ա մնացել


Իսկ եթե ռուսական կողմը հզոր ռազմական ուժ կիրառի՞:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ  Ջավախքում  ամեն  ինչ  նորմա՞լ  է:


Ավելին, Թբիլիսիում նույնիսկ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է: Կռիվը լոկալ է: Չհաշված ռուսների կողմից մի քանի տեղանքի ռմբակոծումը, ի դեպ ինքնաթիռները ոչնչացվել են Վրաստանի ուժայինների կողմից:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Совет Федерации готов принять решение об отправке в Южную Осетию дополнительных сил российских миротворцев
> Совет Федерации готов в течение суток собраться и принять решение об отправке в Южную Осетию дополнительного контингента российских миротворцев. Об этом заявил председатель комитета верхней палаты по обороне и безопасности Виктор Озеров.
> 
> По словам сенатора, если президент РФ выйдет с таким предложением к Совету Федерации, то верхняя палата, в соответствии со своими полномочиями, примет необходимое решение. Вместе с тем В.Озеров полагает, что сегодня для скорейшего прекращения конфликта главные усилия должны быть предприняты дипломатами. http://kavkaz-uzel.ru/newstext/news/id/1226857.html


Ռուսներն սկսեցին տուն-տունիկ խաղալը: Զորք են ուզում մտցնեն, չգիտեն ոնց պատճառաբանեն, իբր ուղարկում են խաղաղապահներ:

----------


## azat11

> Իսկ  Ջավախքում  ամեն  ինչ  նորմա՞լ  է:


Այո: Մոբիլիզացիան կարծում եմ նրանց վրա չի տարածվի, այնուամենայնիվ միշտ տենցա եղել:
Մնումա Հայաստանը իրեն ճիշտ պահի: Ասում են Մառնեուլի օդակայանը ռմբակոծող ինքնաթիռները ՀՀտարածքից են թռել, դա հեչ լավ չի, կարծում եմ այստեղ մերոնք չպիտի սովորականի պես «չեզոք սեռ» լինեն:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ եթե ռուսական կողմը հզոր ռազմական ուժ կիրառի՞:


Բացառվում ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Ռուսներն սկսեցին տուն-տունիկ խաղալը: Զորք են ուզում մտցնեն, չգիտեն ոնց պատճառաբանեն, իբր ուղարկում են խաղաղապահներ:


Մեդվեդևն արդեն պատճառաբանությունը ներկայացրել է` ասելով, որ ինքը պարտավոր է ապահովել ռուս ժողովրդի ապահովությունը, որտեղ էլ որ նրանք լինեն:

----------


## azat11

> Ռուսներն սկսեցին տուն-տունիկ խաղալը: Զորք են ուզում մտցնեն, չգիտեն ոնց պատճառաբանեն, իբր ուղարկում են խաղաղապահներ:


Սա նաև Մեդվեդևի քննություննա, ռուսներն էլ նախանձելի վիճակում չեն: Վաղը ՄԱԿ-ը կնեղի........

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այո: Մոբիլիզացիան կարծում եմ նրանց վրա չի տարածվի, այնուամենայնիվ միշտ տենցա եղել:
> Մնումա Հայաստանը իրեն ճիշտ պահի: Ասում են Մառնեուլի օդակայանը ռմբակոծող ինքնաթիռները ՀՀտարածքից են թռել, դա հեչ լավ չի, կարծում եմ այստեղ մերոնք չպիտի սովորականի պես *«չեզոք սեռ»* լինեն:


Չեզոք-չեզոք ֆռֆռում են, հետո իրանք էլ չեն հասկանում ոնց դառան «իգական»:

----------


## Racer

Կարծում էմ ՄՍ-ի համար սա լավ դաս էր՝ էլ իրան այդպես անբարտավան չի պահի:

----------


## Kuk

> Բացառվում ա:


Իսկ ի՞նչ պետք է անի. կողքից նայի, թե ինչ է անում վրաստանը՞:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նայում էի ռուսական PTP հեռուստաընկերության ռեպորտաժը:

1. Ցույց տվեցին МЧС-ի "փրկած" կանանց, բոլորն ուրախ, ծիծաղելով նստում էին ինքնաթիռ (Մահ տեսած մարդուն ոչ բնորոշ ծիծաղ):

2. Ցույց տվեցին Մոսկվայի օսերին, որոնք հեռախոսով զրուցում էին Օսեթիայի իրենց բարեկամների հետ: Ոչ մի խոսք զոհերի մասին: Մի քանի անգամ ցույց տվեցին ինչ-որ լացող կնոջ, որը, սակայն, ընդամենը *էժանագին* հոգեբանական քայլ էր:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մեդվեդևն արդեն պատճառաբանությունը ներկայացրել է` ասելով, որ ինքը պարտավոր է ապահովել ռուս ժողովրդի ապահովությունը, որտեղ էլ որ նրանք լինեն:


Բայց դրանք հո խաղաղապահ միսիա չեն կատարելու:

----------


## Kuk

> Բայց դրանք հո խաղաղապահ միսիա չեն կատարելու:


Դե պարզ ա, որ խաղաղապահ միսսիա չեն անելու, բայց ինչ էլ որ անեն, կներկայացնեն որպես այդպիսին:

----------


## azat11

> Դե պարզ ա, որ խաղաղապահ միսսիա չեն անելու, բայց ինչ էլ որ անեն, կներկայացնեն որպես այդպիսին:


Ինձ թվումա խաղաղապահի միսիան կկորցնի Ռուսաստանը, թե գինը որնա, հետո կիմանանք, կարա ադրբեջանական գազը լինի, այստեղ մենք կքաշվենք: Սրանով (եթե հարցի գինը կապված է Ադրբեջանի հետ) հնարավորա կովկասյան բոլոր կոնֆլիկտներում նույնը լինի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Южная Осетия заявляет, что Цхинвали находится под ее полным контролем.*08.08.2008, Цхинвали 23:11:50 Цхинвали полностью находится под контролем южноосетинских военных, которые вытеснили грузинский спецназ из города, сообщил официальный представитель правительства Южной Осетии Ирина Глаголева. По ее словам, по состоянию на 22:45 мск г.Цхинвали полностью контролируется отрядами самообороны республики. Она подтвердила информацию об ожесточенных боях на южных окраинах города.
> http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/20080808231150.shtml


Այ քեզ բա՜ն…

----------


## Artgeo

> Ирина Глаголева.


Մի այլ կարգի պուտանկայա...

http://www.mfa.gov.ge/ lol

----------


## Grieg

Ըստ Շպիգելի քաղաքի մի մասում ռուսներն են մի մասում վրացիները, եթե այդպես տրամաբանորեն է որ երկուսնել կարող են ուղիղ եթերով ցույց տալ թե լրիվ իրանց ձեռի տակ է: Չեմ կարծում երկար դիմանան ռուսների հարձակմանը միայն տարածքները կամ բնաքչության քանակը համեմատել եթե համեմատել Ռուսաստանի և Վրաստանի պարզ է ով կհաղթի..
արյունոտ , դաժան  և անարդար հարձակում էր վրացիների կողմից..

----------


## azat11

> արյունոտ , դաժան  և անարդար հարձակում էր վրացիների կողմից..


Բայց ռուսներն ի"նչ գործ ունեն Վրաստանում, որ դեռ վրացիներն են արյունոտ ու դաժան:

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց
[QUOTE="Рустави-2": Российская авиация нанесла бомбовый удар по Потийскому порту[/QUOTE]

Համը հելնումա, սա արդեն ուղակի է վնասում մեզ, կարելի է համարել երկրորդ Լարս:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Նոր CNN էի նայում: Ասում էր, որ ռուսները արդեն ռմբակոծում են վրացական տարածքները (Հարավային Օսիայից դուրս), զոհեր կան խաղաղ բնակչության շրջանում, Սահակաշվիլին դիմել ա ՄԱԿ " Իմ երկիրը ինքնապաշտպանության է դիմում, ռուսական ռազմական ագեսիայի դեմ: Սա վատագույն մղձավանջն է, որ կարող էր պատահել": (թարգմանում եմ անգլերեն տեքստը, որակի համար - ներող, պրոֆ չեմ)
Ասում էին նաև որ վրացիք 4 ռուսական ինքնաթիռ են խփել (մալադեց վրացիք  :Shok:  ) ու գնդակոծել Օսիայի տարածքի ռուսական խաղաղապահների բարաքները: Մեդվեդեվին էին մեջբերում, որն ասել ա " Իմ պարտականությունն է, որպես նախագահ պաշտպանել ռուսների կյանքն ու արժանապատվությունը: Սա է լինելու հետագա քայլերի տրամաբանական հիմքը":
Ամերիկյան Ստրատֆոր հետազոտությունների կենտրոնն ավելի դժգույն բաներ ա գրել: ( Ի վնաս Վրաստանի): Եթե անգլերեն կարդում եք, նայեք ստեղ stratfor.com (անդամագրվել ա պետք)

----------


## Grieg

> Բայց ռուսներն ի"նչ գործ ունեն Վրաստանում, որ դեռ վրացիներն են արյունոտ ու դաժան:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Համը հելնումա, սա արդեն ուղակի է վնասում մեզ, կարելի է համարել երկրորդ Լարս:


Ես նկատի ունեմ  Վրաստանի բլիցքրիգ-ի փորձի հետևանքը..

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ.. Դուք իրոք գտնում եք որ Վրաստանի կողմից աշխարհի ամենամեծ Միջուկային երկրներից մեկի դեմ հելնելը ճիշտ քայլա՞...

Էյնշտեյնի ասած 4րդ համաշխարհային չի լինի... 3ը կվերացնի աշխարհը ամբողջությամբ...  :Sad: 

Վրաստանը Ամերիկայից թևեր ստացավ վեր վեր ասեց.. բայց չեմ կարծում որ իրան թևեր տվողը իրանով ենքան կա որ հելնի Ռուսաստանի դեմ... /նույնն էլ հակառակը/ ...

Հիմա ոչ մի պետությւոն էլ էնքան չկա որ հելնի Ռուսաստանի կամ ԱՄՆի դեմ.. այ մարդ հասարակ պատերազմ չի լինի է Աշխարհի վերջը կլինի...

Ռուսաստանը պարտավորա մտնի մի հատ վրացիքին տեղը դնի... թե չէ էս Ռեգիոնում շատ կլինեն առիթավորվողները.. /Հլը ընդեղ Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիներ կան ստեղ ով կա՞...

Մի խոսքով չեմ կարում հասկանամ նրանց տրամաբանությունը որ էս պատերազմը համարում են լավ քայլ /կամ դրական ինչոր բան/ ...

Սահակաշվիլիին հլը շա՜տ երկարա քֆռտելու վրաց ժողովուրդը...

----------


## azat11

Վրացիներն իրենց երկիրն են պաշտպանում, ռուսն ի"նչ կապ ունի: Համաձայն եմ, որ վրացիների հաղթանակը Ղարաբաղի դիրքերը թուլացնումա, բայց վրացիները ճիշտ են: Նույնիսկ ամենաընդիմադիրները` օրինակ Օքռոաշվիլինա սատարում նախագահին: Եթե Հայաստանը թույլ, քռչոտ և ավտորիտար երկիրա, ինչի համար միայն մենք ենք մեղավոր, չի նշանակում, որ վրացիների ճիշտը պետքա խեղդվի: Մեր երկրի ներքաղաքական պայքարը հենց դա ուղղելու համարա:

----------


## Kuk

> Վրացիներն իրենց երկիրն են պաշտպանում, ռուսն ի"նչ կապ ունի: Համաձայն եմ, որ վրացիների հաղթանակը Ղարաբաղի դիրքերը թուլացնումա, բայց վրացիները ճիշտ են: Նույնիսկ ամենաընդիմադիրները` օրինակ Օքռոաշվիլինա սատարում նախագահին: Եթե Հայաստանը թույլ, քռչոտ և ավտորիտար երկիրա, ինչի համար միայն մենք ենք մեղավոր, չի նշանակում, որ վրացիների ճիշտը պետքա խեղդվի: Մեր երկրի ներքաղաքական պայքարը հենց դա ուղղելու համարա:


Ազատ ջան, ումի՞ց են պաշտպանում, ո՞վ է սկսել մարտական գործողությունները: Հիմա ի՞նչ` հավաքվենք, գնանք թուրքերի վրա կրակե՞նք, ասենք` մեր Մասիս սարը տվեք` տանում ենք:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վրացիներն իրենց երկիրն են պաշտպանում, ռուսն ի"նչ կապ ունի: Համաձայն եմ, որ վրացիների հաղթանակը Ղարաբաղի դիրքերը թուլացնումա, բայց վրացիները ճիշտ են: Նույնիսկ ամենաընդիմադիրները` օրինակ Օքռոաշվիլինա սատարում նախագահին: Եթե Հայաստանը թույլ, քռչոտ և ավտորիտար երկիրա, ինչի համար միայն մենք ենք մեղավոր, չի նշանակում, որ վրացիների ճիշտը պետքա խեղդվի: Մեր երկրի ներքաղաքական պայքարը հենց դա ուղղելու համարա:


Հը Օսեթիայի վրա հարձակվելը կոչվումա սեփական երկիրը պաշտպանե՞լ  :Shok: 

Քո տրամաբանությամբ որ Ադրբեջանի կողմից նայենք ղարաբաղի վրա գալը ճիշտա լավ են անում աչքներս էլ հանում են  :Shok:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հը Օսեթիայի վրա հարձակվելը կոչվումա սեփական երկիրը պաշտպանե՞լ 
> 
> Քո տրամաբանությամբ որ Ադրբեջանի կողմից նայենք ղարաբաղի վրա գալը ճիշտա լավ են անում աչքներս էլ հանում են


Լավ էդ շա՜Տ ՎԻՃԵԼԻ ՀԱՐՑ Ա.
Համեմատել վրացիներին ադրբեջանական թաթարների հետ եւ օսեթներին Արցախի հայերի հետ, կարծում եմ, ճիշտ չի…

----------


## Artgeo

Թբիլիսիում ստրատեգիական օբյեկտներն ու մոտակա շենքերի բնակիչներին են տարհանում: Բնակիչներին իջեցնում են մետրո:

----------


## Kuk

> Թբիլիսիում ստրատեգիական օբյեկտներն ու մոտակա շենքերի բնակիչներին են տարհանում: Բնակիչներին իջեցնում են մետրո:


Մետրոն երբեք ապահով վայր չեմ համարել նման դեպքում, բայց չգիտեմ` ինչու: Ո՞վ կարող է մի երկու բառով նշել դրա առավելությունները:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Թբիլիսիում ստրատեգիական օբյեկտներն ու մոտակա շենքերի բնակիչներին են տարհանում: Բնակիչներին իջեցնում են մետրո:


Չէ, թվում է, թե ռուսները կհաղթեն, բայց դա այն թակարդն էր, որը նրանց դեմ լարում էին…

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

ՄԱԿ-ի անվտանգության խորհրդի առավոտյան նիստն ավարտվել է առանց հայտարարության: Մի ժամ առաջ երկրորդ նիստն ա սկսվել: Նիստից առաջ ռուս դեսպանը՝ Չուրկինը հայտնել է որ խորհրդի մշտական անդամների ( Ռուսաստան, ԱՄՆ, Մեծ Բրիտանիա, Ֆրանսիա, Չինաստան) միջև համաձայնեցված տարբերակ կա:
Սպիտակ Տունը բավարարվել է խաղաղության և երկխոսության կոչով:
Ստրատֆորտ հետազոտությունների կենտրոնը ( սա բավական լուրջ հաստատություն է, ասում են նույնիսկ ԿՀՎ-ի լեգալ կառույց է) հայտնում է, որ ԱՄՆ-ը, եթե անգամ ուզենար, հիմա ի վիճակի չէ ռազմական օգնություն ցույց տալու Վրաստանին, քանի որ ռեսուրսները լռված են Իրաքում և Աֆղանստանում: ( վրացիքին ասում են հույս չդնեք)
Սահակաշվիլին ՆԱՏՕ-ի ռազմական ղեկավարությունից խնդրել է հետ ուղարկել Իրաքում գտնվող վրացական խաղաղապահներին (մոտ 2000 զինվոր), քանի որ Վրաստանում ռազմական դրություն է հայտարարվելու:
Ժող Ռոյթերսն ասում էր Սահակաշվիլին ընդհանուր մոբիլիզացիայա հայտարարել: Ճիշտ ա ՞

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ էդ շա՜Տ ՎԻՃԵԼԻ ՀԱՐՑ Ա.
> Համեմատել վրացիներին ադրբեջանական թաթարների հետ եւ օսեթներին Արցախի հայերի հետ, կարծում եմ, ճիշտ չի…


Դե հա.. Բայց// ստեղ հարցը էնա որ Սահակաշվիլիկը առանց զգուշացնելու վրայա տվել սկսելա խեղճ մարդկանց կոտորել..

ու մի բան էլ.. ինչքանտեղյակ եմ ընդեղ լիքը Ռուասաստանի քաղաքացի կա.. /խաղաղապահները չհածված/ ընենց որ Ռուսաստանի ավելի քան առիթ ունի Վրաստանին հզհզելու... Իսկ հենց նույն ամերինկան ոչ մի պատրվակ չունի պատերազմի միանալու համար... /հուսով եմ նոր Բեն լադեն իհայտ չի գա օս/ Հուսով եմ Վրաստանի հավայի ագրեսինա կճնշվի ու էս ռեգիոնիոնում հանգստություն կտիրի.. թե չէ արդեն մարդ մտածումա կարողա առավոտը էլ չգա..  :Sad:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մետրոն երբեք ապահով վայր չեմ համարել նման դեպքում, բայց չգիտեմ` ինչու: Ո՞վ կարող է մի երկու բառով նշել դրա առավելությունները:


Կուկ ջան, ուրիշ որտեղ տեղավորեն: Շենքերում չեն կարող: Մնում ա մետրոն…

----------


## Artgeo

Բաթումին հոսանքազրկվել է: Փոթիի ռմբակոծման արդյունքում կան զոհեր:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մետրոն երբեք ապահով վայր չեմ համարել նման դեպքում, բայց չգիտեմ` ինչու: Ո՞վ կարող է մի երկու բառով նշել դրա առավելությունները:


բոմբաապաստարանա... համ էլ ինչքան գիտեմ նույնիսկ Ռեդիացիայիցա պաշտպանված  :Sad: 

Ամե դեպքում Ռմբակոծություններից ավելի լավ տեղ չես գտնի պաշտպանվելու...

----------


## azat11

> Ազատ ջան, ումի՞ց են պաշտպանում, ո՞վ է սկսել մարտական գործողությունները: Հիմա ի՞նչ` հավաքվենք, գնանք թուրքերի վրա կրակե՞նք, ասենք` մեր Մասիս սարը տվեք` տանում ենք:


Հիմա չէ, հիմա մեր Մասիսը ճանաչված պետության մաս է: Այ, եթե ժամանակին ռուսի, բոլշեվիկի, պոչը չբռնեինք, այլ պաշտպանեինք մեր երկիրը, այսպես չէր լինի: Օսետիա կոչվող երկիր երբեք չի եղել, դա մաքուր վրացական հողա: Իսկ հայրենի հողը պետքա պաշտպանել:
Կուկ ջան, հայերս, ցավոք, երկիր և հող պաշտպանելու գործում բոլորովին չկանք (թերևս Արցախը լուսավոր բացառություն է), օրինակդ հեչ լավը չէր.......

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բաթումին հոսանքազրկվել է: Փոթիի ռմբակոծման արդյունքում կան զոհեր:


որտեղի՞ց ես իմանում:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բաթումին հոսանքազրկվել է: Փոթիի ռմբակոծման արդյունքում կան զոհեր:


մդաա... բալքիմ մեր շողովուրդը ողջ առողջ հետ գա Վրաստանի պլյաժներից  :Sad:  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Հիմա չէ, հիմա մեր Մասիսը ճանաչված պետության մաս է: Այ, եթե ժամանակին ռուսի, բոլշեվիկի, պոչը չբռնեինք, այլ պաշտպանեինք մեր երկիրը, այսպես չէր լինի: Օսետիա կոչվող երկիր երբեք չի եղել, դա մաքուր վրացական հողա: Իսկ հայրենի հողը պետքա պաշտպանել:
> Կուկ ջան, հայերս, ցավոք, երկիր և հող պաշտպանելու գործում բոլորովին չկանք (թերևս Արցախը լուսավոր բացառություն է), օրինակդ հեչ լավը չէր.......


պատմությունը եթե բառը չի սիրում...

ավելի լավ է ապագայի մասին մտածենք...

մեկ էլ մի մոռացեք ովա պահում թուրքիայի սահմանը...

----------


## Grieg

> մդաա... բալքիմ մեր շողովուրդը ողջ առողջ հետ գա Վրաստանի պլյաժներից


ինչքան գիտեմ Հայաստանի հետ սահմանները արդեն փակել են..

----------


## Kuk

> ՄԱԿ-ի անվտանգության խորհրդի առավոտյան նիստն ավարտվել է առանց հայտարարության: Մի ժամ առաջ երկրորդ նիստն ա սկսվել: Նիստից առաջ ռուս դեսպանը՝ Չուրկինը հայտնել է որ խորհրդի մշտական անդամների ( Ռուսաստան, ԱՄՆ, Մեծ Բրիտանիա, Ֆրանսիա, Չինաստան) միջև համաձայնեցված տարբերակ կա:
> Սպիտակ Տունը բավարարվել է խաղաղության և երկխոսության կոչով:
> Ստրատֆորտ հետազոտությունների կենտրոնը ( սա բավական լուրջ հաստատություն է, ասում են նույնիսկ ԿՀՎ-ի լեգալ կառույց է) հայտնում է, *որ ԱՄՆ-ը, եթե անգամ ուզենար, հիմա ի վիճակի չէ ռազմական օգնություն ցույց տալու Վրաստանին, քանի որ ռեսուրսները լռված են Իրաքում և Աֆղանստանում:* ( վրացիքին ասում են հույս չդնեք)
> Սահակաշվիլին ՆԱՏՕ-ի ռազմական ղեկավարությունից խնդրել է հետ ուղարկել Իրաքում գտնվող վրացական խաղաղապահներին (մոտ 2000 զինվոր), քանի որ Վրաստանում ռազմական դրություն է հայտարարվելու:





> Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ Ամերիկան դիմի ռազմական քայլերի: Դեռ Իրաքի կռիվները չի մարսել:


Ըհը~ն.. Այ հիմա եթե Ռուսաստանն ուզի, մինչև առավոտ իր օգտին կավարտի այս փոխադարձ ռազմական քայլերը:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> ինչքան գիտեմ Հայաստանի հետ սահմանները արդեն փակել են..


Ջավախքով են գալիս:

----------


## Սամվել

> ինչքան գիտեմ Հայաստանի հետ սահմանները արդեն փակել են..


լավ չի  :Sad:  ընկերներիցս ահագին մարդ կա ընդեղ...  :Sad:  ես էլ պետքա լինեի լավա չստացվեց գնալ....

----------


## azat11

> Հը Օսեթիայի վրա հարձակվելը կոչվումա սեփական երկիրը պաշտպանե՞լ 
> 
> Քո տրամաբանությամբ որ Ադրբեջանի կողմից նայենք ղարաբաղի վրա գալը ճիշտա լավ են անում աչքներս էլ հանում են


Ղարաբաղը ադրբեջանին տալը և Օսեթիա կոչվող միավորը ստեղծելը (նաև Ղրիմը Ուկրաինաին տալը և այլն) ռուսի քմահաճույքի արդյունքա, հիմա էլ իրան դրելա խաղաղապահի տեղ: Թող կորչի գրողի ծոցը...........

----------


## Kuk

> Հիմա չէ, հիմա մեր Մասիսը ճանաչված պետության մաս է: Այ, եթե ժամանակին ռուսի, բոլշեվիկի, պոչը չբռնեինք, այլ պաշտպանեինք մեր երկիրը, այսպես չէր լինի: Օսետիա կոչվող երկիր երբեք չի եղել, դա մաքուր վրացական հողա: Իսկ հայրենի հողը պետքա պաշտպանել:
> Կուկ ջան, հայերս, ցավոք, երկիր և հող պաշտպանելու գործում բոլորովին չկանք (թերևս Արցախը լուսավոր բացառություն է), օրինակդ հեչ լավը չէր.......


Ապեր, դու գրառումս այլ տեսանկյունից դիտեցիր: Խոսքս վերաբերում էր ուժերի անհավասարությանը, այսինքն, եթե չունի բավարար ռեսուրս, չպետք է սկսի հարձակվել:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ղարաբաղը ադրբեջանին տալը և Օսեթիա կոչվող միավորը ստեղծելը (նաև Ղրիմը Ուկրաինաին տալը և այլն) ռուսի քմահաճույքի արդյունքա, հիմա էլ իրան դրելա խաղաղապահի տեղ: Թող կորչի գրողի ծոցը...........


քմահաճույք չի ընկեր ջան.. ազգային շահա.. Ռուսաստանը նենց անում ոնց իրա ազգինա ձեռք տալիս.. շախմատ խաղացողը ինքնա...նույնն էլ մնացած պետությունները.. 

Հիմա ինչ ասենք հել կորի Ռուս ու տկլոր կանգնենք Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի դե՞մ  :Think:

----------


## azat11

> մդաա... բալքիմ մեր շողովուրդը ողջ առողջ հետ գա Վրաստանի պլյաժներից 
> 
> [size="1"][color="#666686"]
> 
> մեկ էլ մի մոռացեք ովա պահում թուրքիայի սահմանը...


Վստահ եմ, ռուսը հիմա էլ կպահի այդ սահմանն այնպես, ինչպես պահեց 18 թվին, կամ ինչու եմ հեռուն գնում, Օսերի սահմանը երեկ պահում էր, ինչի" վրացիները այսօր մտան Ցխինվալի?

Խնդրում եմ ռուսի մեծահողության մասին չխոսենք, կներեք, բայց ավելի անհուսալի պարտնյոր ես չգիտեմ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վստահ եմ, ռուսը հիմա էլ կպահի այդ սահմանն այնպես, ինչպես պահեց 18 թվին, կամ ինչու եմ հեռուն գնում, Օսերի սահմանը երեկ պահում էր, ինչի" վրացիները այսօր մտան Ցխինվալի?
> 
> Խնդրում եմ ռուսի մեծահողության մասին չխոսենք, կներեք, բայց ավելի անհուսալի պարտնյոր ես չգիտեմ:


Սահմանապահը ու խաղաղապահը տարբեր բաներ են...

Էլի եմ ասում Ռուսը թքած ունի Հայաստանի վրա.. ու մնացածի վրա էլ հետը... իրան իրա շահնա ձեռ տալիս.. ու մենք էլ էնքան չկանք որ թքած ունենանք իրա վրա ու սկսենք մեր շահը առաջ տանել... ուղակի պետքա մեր շահը համընկեցնել փորձենք իրանց շահի հետ.. համենայն դեպս իմ կարծիքով մեր նման "լավ" հարեվաններ ունեցող պետությունը ուրիծ ճար չունի...

----------


## azat11

> Ապեր, դու գրառումս այլ տեսանկյունից դիտեցիր: Խոսքս վերաբերում էր ուժերի անհավասարությանը, այսինքն, եթե չունի բավարար ռեսուրս, չպետք է սկսի հարձակվել:


Կուկ ջան, նա պրովակացիա է անում, որ ռուսը իրեն պահի խաղաղապահին ոչ հարիր, ինչի հետևանքով ՄԱԿ-ը կզրկի խաղաղապահի մանդատից և այդ առաքելությունը կտա այլ երկրների: Դա Վրաստանի համար չափազանց կարևորա: Ասինք բութ են, հո իրոք չեն կարծում, որ ռուսական բանակին կարող են հաղթել: Իսկ ռուսները օսեթիայից առաջ չեն գա, դա անհնարա, մի քիչ կռմբակոծեն և վերջ, հետ են քաշվելու:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կուկ ջան, նա պրովակացիա է անում, որ ռուսը իրեն պահի խաղաղապահին ոչ հարիր, ինչի հետևանքով ՄԱԿ-ը կզրկի խաղաղապահի մանդատից և այդ առաքելությունը կտա այլ երկրների: Դա Վրաստանի համար չափազանց կարևորա: Ասինք բութ են, հո իրոք չեն կարծում, որ ռուսական բանակին կարող են հաղթել: Իսկ ռուսները օսեթիայից առաջ չեն գա, դա անհնարա, մի քիչ կռմբակոծեն և վերջ, հետ են քաշվելու:


Ապեր եթե խաղաղապահի սպանում են արդեն խաղաղապահի տերը իրա զոհերինա տեր կանգնում.. ու իրա քաղաքացիներին որ հիմա օսեթիայում են... առավել քան տրամաբանական է... Վրաստանի ամենասխալ հաշվարկը էս քո գրածի նման մտածելն էր...

----------


## azat11

> Հիմա ինչ ասենք հել կորի Ռուս ու տկլոր կանգնենք Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի դե՞մ


Հարգելի Սամվել, հույսդ դիր քո վրա, եղիր ուժեղ: Դրա միակ ձևը ցիվիլ երիր դառնալնա, դեմոկրատական, մաքուր ընտրություններով: Հակառակ դեպքում կամ նաֆթ ես փնտրելու Արարատյան դաշտում կամ դառնաս ռուսի հավաքարարը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հարգելի Սամվել, հույսդ դիր քո վրա, եղիր ուժեղ: Դրա միակ ձևը ցիվիլ երիր դառնալնա, դեմոկրատական, մաքուր ընտրություններով: Հակառակ դեպքում կամ նաֆթ ես փնտրելու Արարատյան դաշտում կամ դառնաս ռուսի հավաքարարը:


հարգելիս քուչի կռիվ չի որ հույսդ դնես քո վրա..

Իրականում հույսը սեփական ուժերի վրա դնելուց լավ բան երևի չկա..
ՄԵկ էլ լավ բան իրատեսությւոննա  :Smile:  ու ասենք 80,000,000 / 3,000,000 հարաբերությունը հաշվելը  :Wink:

----------


## azat11

> Ապեր եթե խաղաղապահի սպանում են արդեն խաղաղապահի տերը իրա զոհերինա տեր կանգնում.. ու իրա քաղաքացիներին որ հիմա օսեթիայում են... առավել քան տրամաբանական է... Վրաստանի ամենասխալ հաշվարկը էս քո գրածի նման մտածելն էր...


Բերեք պաշտոնական լուրերը հալած յուղի եղ չընդունենք, այսքանը հաշվարկելը նույնիսկ իմ ու քո համար դժվար չէր, իսկ Սահակաշվիլին հաստատ ինձանից ու քեզանից շատա հասկանում քաղաքականությունից ու իր հնարավորություններից: :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բերեք պաշտոնական լուրերը հալած յուղի եղ չընունենք, այսքանը հաշվարկելը նույնիսկ իմ ու քո համար դժվար չէր, իսկ Սահակաշվիլին հաստատ ինձանից ու քեզանից շատա հասկանում քաղաքականությունից ու իր հնարավորություններից:


բայց ինձ ու քեզ Ամերիկան թևեր չի տվել... /կեղծ թևեր իմ համեստ կարծիքով/

----------


## azat11

> բայց ինձ ու քեզ Ամերիկան թևեր չի տվել... /կեղծ թևեր իմ համեստ կարծիքով/


Ես ուժերի հարաբերակցության հաշվարկն ի նկատի ունեմ, իսկ թևերի կեղծ կամ իրական լինելը կակռազ Սահակաշվիլին ու Պուտինն ավելի լավ գիտեն:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես ուժերի հարաբերակցության հաշվարկն ի նկատի ունեմ, իսկ թևերի կեղծ կամ իրական լինելը կակռազ Սահակաշվիլին ու Պուտինն ավելի լավ գիտեն:


եթե Սահակը չոկտի հաշվելա Ուժերի հարաբերությունը ու գնացելա էտ քայլին ուրեմն իրա կալկուլյատրը փչացածա եղել.. էտ միանշանակ  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, նա պրովակացիա է անում, որ ռուսը իրեն պահի խաղաղապահին ոչ հարիր, ինչի հետևանքով ՄԱԿ-ը կզրկի խաղաղապահի մանդատից և այդ առաքելությունը կտա այլ երկրների: Դա Վրաստանի համար չափազանց կարևորա: Ասինք բութ են, հո իրոք չեն կարծում, որ ռուսական բանակին կարող են հաղթել: Իսկ ռուսները օսեթիայից առաջ չեն գա, դա անհնարա, մի քիչ կռմբակոծեն և վերջ, հետ են քաշվելու:


Լավ, Ազատ ջան, ընդունենք, որ դա պրովոկացիա է, բայց չէ՞ որ այդ պրովոկացիան կարող է ողբերգական ավարտ ունենալ հենց պրովակատորի համար, ինչն ինքը պարտավոր էր հաշվարկել նախքան գործնական քայլերի դիմելը, և կարծում եմ, որ հաշվարկել է, իսկ թե ինչպիսի արդյունք է ստացվել այդ հաշվարկից և արդյոք ճիշտ է կատարել այդ հաշվարկն իսկզբանե, այս հարցերի ստույգ պատասխանները կտա միայն ժամանակը:

----------


## azat11

> եթե Սահակը չոկտի հաշվելա Ուժերի հարաբերությունը ու գնացելա էտ քայլին ուրեմն իրա կալկուլյատրը փչացածա եղել.. էտ միանշանակ


Դե հիմա դու հավակնում ես իրանից խելոք լինել, ես այդպիսի հավակնություն չունեմ :Smile: 

Грузия в ООН обвиняет Россию в распространении конфликта на Абхазию աղբյուր` Ռեգնում:

Պրոցեսը սկսվումա:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Լավ, Ազատ ջան, ընդունենք, որ դա պրովոկացիա է, բայց չէ՞ որ այդ պրովոկացիան կարող է ողբերգական ավարտ ունենալ հենց պրովակատորի համար, ինչն ինքը պարտավոր էր հաշվարկել նախքան գործնական քայլերի դիմելը, և կարծում եմ, որ հաշվարկել է, իսկ թե ինչպիսի արդյունք է ստացվել այդ հաշվարկից և արդյոք ճիշտ է կատարել այդ հաշվարկն իսկզբանե, այս հարցերի ստույգ պատասխանները կտա միայն ժամանակը:



Տրամաբանությունդ Ճիշտա Կուկ ջան: Գիտեք հայերիս ու վրացիների տարբերությունը որնա?

Մենք ճնշված ազգ ենք, միշտ պետություն չենք ունեցել և ծվարել ենք օտարի մոտ` գթասրտության ակնկալիքով: Էլ չեմ ասում Եղեռնը......
Վրացիները միշտ իրենց հարցերը լուծել են, միշտ ունեցել են մեկ կամ երկու լրիվ անկախ պետություններ, երբեք չեն կոտրվել: Նրանք հիմա էլ չեն ՎԱԽԵՆՈՒՄ, տեսնում էք, ազգովի` նույնիսկ ընդիմությունը, կռվում են, դա հարգանքի արժանի է, հետո ինչ, որ ռուսը ուժեղա:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ժող Ռուսաստանը ՆԱՏՕ-ին ու ԱՄՆ-ին բան ա ասում: Ասում ա դռանս դեմից հեռու գնացեք…
Ստրատֆոր կենտրոնը շատ մեծ կասկած ունի, որ վրացիների հարձակումը ռուսների սարքածն ա, որ վրացիք կուտ են կերել: Սրանով կամ ուզում են ԱՄՆ-ի կերած ք…ը թաքցնել, կամ՝ ճշմարտությունն են ասում (ես երկրորդին եմ հակված): Կամ երրորդ ավելի զզվելի տարբերակը. էս ամենն արդեն նախօրոք բեմադրված էր ջոջերի կողմից, հիմա ուղղակի ներկայացումն ա սկսվել:

_Russian President Dmitri Medvedev summed this message up best: “Historically Russia has been, and will continue to be, a guarantor of security for peoples of the Caucasus.”
Պատմականորեն Ռուսաստանը եղել է և կշարունակի լինել Կովկասի ժողովուրդների ապահովության երաշխավորը:_ 
Մեդվեդեվի վերջի մեսսիջն էր Արևմուտքին

----------


## Artgeo

Bush meets Putin over Georgia fighting
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/eu...eax/index.html

----------


## dvgray

Մի քանի էջ կարդացի այս թեմայում, ու… ինչ ասեմ… ողբալի է մեր վիճակը : Որ մի 15 տարի առաջ ինձ ասեին, որ Հայաստանի վիճակը կարող է կախված լինել Վրաստանի ներքին գործ հանդիասցող Հարավային Օսիային կարգի հրավիրելու ակցիայից, կասեի հե - հե՜՜՜յ  , էտ վախտերը սովետի հետ անվերադարձ անցան գնացին, ու Հայաստանի վիճակը կախված է միայն մեզանից: 
Էս ինչ օրի հասանք էտ ապուշ Ռոբիկա-Սերժի պատճառով: "Ակումբի" երիտասարդ ազատ-անկախ Հայաստանի ծնունդ երիտասարդությունը ոտով ձեռով ռուսերին /իրան ճորտացնողին/  է բալետ անում, որ իր հազարամյա լավ ու վատ օրվա հարևանին՝ վրացում ջարդի ու իրենց սիրտը հովանա: Շատ ու շատ ու շատ տհաճ է, որ մի սանտիմետր անգամ չենք աճում  :Sad: :
…
Հիմա ըստ նյութի:
 Իմ համոզմունքն է , որ Ռուսաստան կոչվոած իմպերիան 1914-թվականինց հետո քայլ առ քայլ կզում է ու կզելու է: Դա անխուսափելի է՝  ուզում է սաղ հայ   ազգով ելեղեցուց դուրս չգանք ու աղոթենք ի փառս իվան դձյաձայի գործերի հաջողությունա ու մատաղներ անենք:  Ռուսաստան կոչված բարդակը այժմ կախված է միայն  նավթի գնից, ինչպես կախված էր բրևժնևյան "հերոսական" տարիներին: Ու եթե տասը հատ պուտինկա մեդվեդևկանի թև մտնի, մեկ է իրենք կովկասից ռադները քաշելու են, որ ցիվիլ աշխարհը տեռորիստական Իրանի հարցերը քիչ զոհերով լուծի: Դա իրար հետ պայմանավորվածության արդյունք է: Ու եթե ինչ ինչ թատերական ներկայացումներ էլ լինեն Պուտինի կատարմամբ, դա միայն ռուս մուժիկի համար նախատեսված ակցիաներ են:
…
Իսկ հակառակ դեպքում եթե ռուսը խախտեց պայմանը, ապա միջազգային համագործակցությունը ինչպես Գորբաչովի ժամանակ նավթի գինը կգցի ու կհասցնի մի 20 դոլար, ու Ռուսաստանը կդառնա պատմական մի հերթական հուշ, ինչպես Բյուզանդիան:
…
Էնպես որ հարգելի ռուսամոլներ: Խելքի եկեք ու եկեք ազգովին որոշենք թե մենք առանց ֆլան -ֆստան ոնց ենք ապրելու մեր խելքով /ու ուրիշներից կորզված միջոցներով, եթե շատ խելոք ենք  :LOL:  /

----------


## սիսար

> Ուկրաինան 20 000 հոգանոց ջոկատ է ուղարկում եղբայրական Վրաստանին օգնելու համար:


  Ինչպես    անցյալում,   քո   գրառումների   մեջ   թաքնված   է   պրովոկացիան:

----------


## dvgray

Սակայաշվիլու մասով:
Նա իր պետության համար անում է նույն, ինչ արեց Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Հայաստանի համար:
Մի քիչ էլ որ ուշանար նրա գալուստը, ապա Վրաստանից բան չէր մնալու ու ռուսները զախապտ էիր անելու Աջարիան, առանց որի Վրաստանը դառնալու էր քոչարյանական Հայաստանի պես մի ֆոռպոստ: Հիմա նա ավելի բարդ ու նաև պտվաբեր խնդիր է լուծում իր պետության համար: Հետ է բերում պատմական Վրաստանի մաս հանդիսացող տարածքները ու թող աստված օրթնի իրեն այս մեծ ու սրբազան գործում

----------


## սիսար

> Կամ երրորդ ավելի զզվելի տարբերակը. էս ամենն արդեն նախօրոք բեմադրված էր ջոջերի կողմից, հիմա ուղղակի ներկայացումն ա սկսվել:


  Ջուզեպե   ջան,  համամիտ   եմ   վերոհիշյալ   տարբերակին,  մեր   տարածաշրջանում   վաղուց   է   գծված  նոր   քարտեզները:

----------


## dvgray

> Ժողովուրդ.. Դուք իրոք գտնում եք որ Վրաստանի կողմից աշխարհի ամենամեծ Միջուկային երկրներից մեկի դեմ հելնելը ճիշտ քայլա՞...


հետո ի՞նչ որ միջոիկային երկիր ա: Ուրեմն իրա կողքինները իրան ստրուկ հայտարարեն հա՞ քո ասելով: Ռուսաստանի իրենից արդեն 100 տարի ա բան չի ներկայացրել: Հարցը էն ա, որ աշխարհը Ռուսաստանը վերջնականապես չի քանդում, որտեվ վախենում ա Ռուսաստանի տարածքի վայրենի ազգու ժողովուրդները համ իրար ուտեն, համ էլ ռեալ սպառնան աշխարհին: Իսկ քաղաքակիրթ ազգերի դեպքում /նայիր Լատվիա, Լիտվա, Էստոնիս/ էնպես թքեց ռուսների ճակատին, որ չեն կարում ռուսները հանգստանան:
…
Ռուսաստանին իրա թաթար-մաթարներով հեսա էլի պլոմբելու էն, ոնց արի սովետ կոչվող Ռուսաստանին պլոմբին 70 տարի: 
…
Իսկ Հայաստանը իրականում դառնալու է տարածք, եթե սենց սերժանտացված մնա:




> Ռուսաստանը պարտավորա մտնի մի հատ վրացիքին տեղը դնի... թե չէ էս Ռեգիոնում շատ կլինեն առիթավորվողները.. /Հլը ընդեղ Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիներ կան ստեղ ով կա՞...


Հասկանում ե՞ս թե ինչեր ես խոսում  :Shok: : Պարտավոր ա հա՞:   :LOL:  Պարտականություններ ա կրում իրա վրա հա՞: Տո ինքն էլ, իրա պարտականություններն էլ: Իրա վայրեի հալով պաևտականություններ ա կրում, ոնց որ թուրքն էր 600 տարի կրում  :Angry2: 




> Սահակաշվիլիին հլը շա՜տ երկարա քֆռտելու վրաց ժողովուրդը...


Ոնց որ հայ ժողովուրդը քֆրտում ա Վարդան Մամկոնյանին հա՞ երևի  :Think: 
Դու քֆրտում ես չէ՞ Վարդան Մամիկոնյանին  :Cool: 
…
Է: Տափակ երկիր, տափակ արժեքային համակարգ ու դրանից բխող տափակ բարքեր ու տափակ մտածելակերպ  :Bad: 
Թե ընդհանրապես ասած ինչի համար են սենց կզած ապրում, անհասկանալի է :

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց
Հերոս լինելը բոլորի խելքի բանը չի: Բոլորը չեն կարող լինել ազատության մարտիկներ:
… 
Սպարտակի ժամանակ շատ ստրուկներ կային, որոնք թեև չէին միանում Սպարտակի շարժմանը, բայց հոգով սրտով նրա ու նրա մարտիկների հետ էին: Օգնում էին ինչով կարողանում էին:
…
Իսկ մենք նստած աստված ենք կանչում, թե ոնց են ազատագրվողին ճնշելու ու ոչնչացնելու:
…
Էսքան չուզողականությում երևի իսկապես մենակ հային է հատուկ: Իզուր չի որ ռեգիոնում բոլորի աչքի փուշն ենք ու ոչ մեկը մեզ չի վստահում:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ժող CNN-ն ասում ա լուսաբացից ռուսները Թիֆլիսը բամբիտ են անում: Ասում ա խփում են ստրատեգիական կառույցներին: Ձեն հանեք, լուրջ տենց ա ՞…  :Sad: 
( կներեք ռուսերենի համար, ժամանակ չկա թարգմանելու, Իզվեստիայից են)

ԱՄՆ Պենտագոնի նախկին պետ (փաստորեն պաշտպանության նախարար), նախկին սենատոր և ներկայում մեծագույն ռազմաքաղաքական էքսպերտ - Վիլյամ Կոհեն. "Мы поддержали вступление Грузии в НАТО, но если бы они были членами НАТО сегодня, то мы оказались бы в ситуации, когда в соответствии с пятой главой устава НАТО мы были бы обязаны защищать Грузию от России"

Աշխարհաքաղաքական Պրոբլեմների Ակադեմիայի Պրեզիդենտ, պահեստի գեներալ-գնդապետ - Լեոնիդ Իվաշով. "Агрессивную военную силу можно остановить только силой - применить все, что есть, кроме ядерного оружия. Если Россия будет воевать по-настоящему, ответит на вызов, то грузинская армия перестанет существовать через неделю. Развитие трагедии может быть остановлено, если Россия нанесет военное поражение Грузии и уничтожит не только военную технику и силы, направленные в зону конфликта в Южную Осетию, но и нанесет удар по военным объектам Грузии по всей тактической глубине"

Կարծես թե գործն առած ծախած ա: Հասարակ վրացիք են մեղք… Սահակաշվիլին էլ հարիֆ ու խակ ջահել, թե դու ինչ գործ ունես էտ կլասի ձաձաների հետ գործ ես բռնում…

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ժողովուրդ, մի հավատացեք Սի Էն էն ին  :Angry2:  Երեկվանից հայտարարում են, որ ռուսներըմտել են վրաստան!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Այս ամեննն ինչի համար մի հատ մեծ շնորհակալություն ա պետք հայտնել ամերիկային, արդեն քանի տարի ա ետ վրացիներին լարում ա ռուսների դեմ, արհեստականորեն կրքեր ա բորբոքում… 
Նրանից հետո երբ վրաստանը 2 օր էր ռմբակոծում էր Ցխինվալը, ամերիկացիք կոչ էին անում ռուսների հետ մնալ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ մտնելուց…
Շատ լավ ա էլի, ուրեմն փոխանակ կոչ անեն վրաստանին դադարացնել քաղաքի ռմբակոծումը, ինչի հետևանքով զոհվում են անմեղ քաղաքացիներ, կոչ է անում ռուսաստանին նայել թե ինչպես է վրաստանը օսետներն եղեռն անում  :Angry2: 
Ամերիկան ինքը չգիտես ինչի սերտ ինտեգրացիայի մեջ ա մտնում իր հարևան երկրների հետ, ազատ տնտեսական գոտիներ ա ստեղծում, իսկ վրաստանին սադրում ա Ռուսաստանի դեմ քայլերի… Չեք կարծում, որ անկախ տարածաշրջանային կոնֆլիկտներից, ավելի խելամիտ է համերաշխ ապրել, լուծել խնդիրները առանց պատերազմների և արագ զարգանալ համագործակցության շնորհիվ…  

Դե ամերիկան սովոր ա, Աֆղանստանում, Իրաքում հարյուր հազարավոր անմեղ կյանքր ա կերել իրա տնտեսական պատերազմներում…

Դե տեսնենք կշահի վրաստանը իրա արածներից՞՞՞

----------


## Վարպետ

Էս կարդացել եք?



> Парламент Грузии принял обращение к мировому сообществу, в котором призвал его "предпринять все усилия для прекращения широкомасштабной военной агрессии России против Грузии, разрядки ситуации в Цхинвальском регионе и начала процесса мирного урегулирования конфликта при участии международных нейтральных посредников", - передает корреспондент *ИА REGNUM*. В обращении отмечается, что Грузия "находится в состоянии необъявленной войны со стороны Российской Федерации".
> "*Несмотря на систематические попытки руководства Грузии создать путем диалога и переговоров условия для мирного урегулирования конфликта* в бывшей автономной области Южная Осетия, сепаратистский режим Цхинвали и подчиняющиеся ему незаконные вооруженные формирования целенаправленно пытались обострить ситуацию. Действия, осуществленные ими в последний период, однозначно должны быть оценены как вооруженная агрессия в отношении грузинского государства и, в первую очередь, граждан, проживающих на территории бывшей автономной области Южная Осетия. *Незаконные вооруженные формирования открыли огонь по мирному населению и, несмотря на то, что с целью сохранения мира руководство Грузии отказывалось от ответного огня, продолжали террор и массовый обстрел мирных жителей. В результате руководство Грузии было вынуждено принять все меры, чтобы защитить мирное население региона, очистить территорию от незаконных вооруженных формирований и создать обязательные условия для мира, стабильности и развития.*


Փաստորեն, ըստ վրացական կողմի, իրենք ոչ թե սկսել են Ցխինվալի ռմբակոծումը, այլ ցանկացել են ոչնչացնել Ցխինվալը ռմբակոծողներին:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Դե իրականում, երևի մերիկացիք ուզում էին ռուսական խաղաղարար զորքերը հանեին Օսիայից, և ձևը գտան: 
Եթե պաշտոնական Վրաստանի վերսիան ճիշտ է և իրենք ուղղակի պաշտպանվել են, ինչու են այդ դեպքում բնակելի շենքեր և քաղաքըռմբակոծել, թող ռազմական օբյեկտները ռմբակոծեին…

Չպետք ա էլի տենց բան աներ Վրաստանը, իրանց արածի արդյունքը էն ա լինելու ընդհամենը, որ անմեղ մարդկանց արյուն ա խմելու

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ժողովուրդ, մի հավատացեք Սի Էն էն ին  Երեկվանից հայտարարում են, որ ռուսներըմտել են վրաստան!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Բա ո՞ւմ հավատանք: Ռուսական ու վրացական աղբյուրներին հիմա չեմ ուզում լսել, որովհետև շահագրգիռ կողմեր են: Ամերիկանել ա ինչ որ տեղ շահագրգիռ, Վրաստանում ինքն էր քանի տարի ուղեղի լվացում անում… Բա ո՞ւմ հավատանք  :Dntknw:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Բա ո՞ւմ հավատանք: Ռուսական ու վրացական աղբյուրներին հիմա չեմ ուզում լսել, որովհետև շահագրգիռ կողմեր են: Ամերիկանել ա ինչ որ տեղ շահագրգիռ, Վրաստանում ինքն էր քանի տարի ուղեղի լվացում անում… Բա ո՞ւմ հավատանք


Միակ միջոցը բոլորին լսելն ա ու փորձելն ա` տրամաբանական համադրության միջոցով հանգել ճիշտ եզրակացության: Հիմա էն իրավիճակն ա, որ մեկը ինչ ասի, մյուսը հերքելու ա եւ ընդհակառակը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե պաշտոնական Վրաստանի վերսիան ճիշտ է և իրենք ուղղակի պաշտպանվել են, ինչու են այդ դեպքում բնակելի շենքեր և քաղաքըռմբակոծել, թող ռազմական օբյեկտները ռմբակոծեին…


Կարծում եմ այս պահին պետք չի հավատալ միայն ռուսական լրատվամիջոցներով տրվող "լուրերին":

Կրկնեմ. նույն ռուսների ցույց տված կադրերում օսերից ոչ մեկը մի բառ չասեց զոհերի մասին: Բայց ռուսները շարունակում են պնդել, թե ռմբակոծվել է խաղաղ բնակչությունը:

Հ.Գ. Այդ նույն ռուսական խաղաղապահ զորքերը արդեն ռմբակոծում են վրաստանի քաղաքները (խաղաղ բնակչությունը):
Եթե ամբողջ աշխարհի լրատվամիջոցները մի բան են ասում, ռուսականը` այլ, մի գուցե արժի մյուսներին է՞լ լսել:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Միակ միջոցը բոլորին լսելն ա ու փորձելն ա` տրամաբանական համադրության միջոցով հանգել ճիշտ եզրակացության: Հիմա էն իրավիճակն ա, որ մեկը ինչ ասի, մյուսը հերքելու ա եւ ընդհակառակը:


Էտ ել անում ենք… էսօրս անցկացրի մերձպետական միջոցների կարծիքներն ուսումնասիրելով, դրանք հիմնականում ասում են են ինչ որ կա, քանի որ քաղաքականապես կոռեկտ լինելու կարիքը չունեն: Ու վրացիքի համար լավ բան չտեսա… 
Քանի տարի ա հավաքվել են Վրաստանի գլխին դուխ են տալի ( մի վախի ախպեր մի հատ էլ դու իրան բրթի, շատ էլ որ վիզը մեջքիցդ հաստ ա… մենք ստե էնք) հիմա որ եկել ա լուրջ *ընդե ըլնելուն*, սաղ դառան դիպլոմատ ( դե իրար խփել պետք չի, խոսացեք իրար հասկացեք…) մենակ թե մի բան հաշվի չէին առել. հաստ վիզ ունեցողը ասելիք քիչ ունի…

----------


## Սամվել

> մի վախի ախպեր մի հատ էլ դու իրան բրթի, շատ էլ որ վիզը մեջքիցդ հաստ ա… մենք ստե էնք


 :Lol2: ...

ՄԻ բան էլ ասեմ... 

Ազատություն և ինքնուրույնություն գաղափարները լավ բաներ են... բայց դե Թուրքիա-Ադրբեջանին մեր խեղճ ու կրակ պետության կողմից դիմադրելը լրիվ այլ բան է... ասեք ստրկամիտ եմ... բայց դե ես իրատես եմ.. ու չեմ պատկերացնում ասենք ոնց ենք պայքարելու երբ Թուրքաադրբեջանական օղակը վզներիս քցածա ...

----------


## Հայարիացի

Եվրոնյուսը հաստատեց 1000-ից ավելի զոհերը...

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ափսոս: Շատ եմ ցավում. պատերազմը միշտ սխալ ա: Ամեն դեպքում, ճիշտ նշվեց՝ Սահակաշվիլին հասավ իր ուզածին. մինչև հիմա Օսեթիան ռուսների հսկողության տակ էր, եթե էս ամենից հետո էլի տենց մնա, ապա ռուսները կդառնան ագրեսոր: Ռուսաստանը ինչ անելու էր արեց, ավելիին չի դիմի:
Ինձ զամացնում է արևմուտքի պաշտոնական դիրքորոշման բացակայությունը. սպասում են երևի: Մենք էլ սպասենք:
Նոր իմացա, որ ամբողջ Կոբուլեթին և մյուս հանգստյան գոտու քաղաքներից դեպորտ են արվել ոլոր հանգստացողները: Տեղեկությունը հաստատ չի:

----------


## REAL_ist

եեխ տուտուց վրացիք, թքին, ասա պարեք ուրախացեք էլի ձեր համար

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Զոհերի թվի մասին էնքան թվեր են ասում, որ չեմ հավատում ոչ մեկի ճշտությանը. երևի ճիշտ է թվաբանական միջինը հաշվել:
Ահա թե ինչքան վտանգավոր է պետության համար իր տարածքում ռուսական զորքեր ունենալը:

----------


## unknown

> Զոհերի թվի մասին էնքան թվեր են ասում, որ չեմ հավատում ոչ մեկի ճշտությանը. երևի ճիշտ է թվաբանական միջինը հաշվել:
> Ահա թե ինչքան վտանգավոր է պետության համար իր տարածքում ռուսական զորքեր ունենալը:


Եվրանյուսով     առավոտ   1400     զոհ   էին   ասել :Sad:

----------


## Marduk

Ես հենց նոր նայեցի Եվրոնյուսը, ասեմ ձեզ եթե դա Եվրոպայի դիրքորոշումն է լինելու ապա Վրաստանի վիճակը վատ է:  

Նույնիսկ կարող է Սահակաշվիլին ռազմական հանցագործի անուն ստանա:

----------


## Երվանդ

Վրաստանում ապրող (նդեղա ծնվել մեծացել) հայ ծանոթ ունեմ, ասումա հենց հիմա էլ ռուսական ռմբակոծիչները ռմբակոծում են վրացական բազաները հենց վրացական քաղաքներում, Սենակի, Բազի, Վարզիանի, Մառնեուլի օդանավակայանը, Փոթիի նավահանգիստը, արդեն ռմբակոծել են ու շարունակում են:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ես հենց նոր նայեցի Եվրոնյուսը, ասեմ ձեզ եթե դա Եվրոպայի դիրքորոշումն է լինելու ապա Վրաստանի վիճակը վատ է:


ինչ դիրքորոշում էր որ?

----------


## Երվանդ

Ասումա մեր մոտ ինֆոմացիոն բլոկադայա, ինետից ենք իմանում ամեն ինչ, իսկ երեկվա լուրը թե ռուսական ռմբակոծիչները թռնում են Գյումրիից ավելի մեծ թափովա շրջանառվում

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ոչինչ չասող պատերազմ: Ես այդպես էլ չեմ հասկանում Սահակաշվիլու հաշվարկները…կարծում էին թե պիտի Ցխինվալին շատ արագ գրավեն ու ռուսներն էլ "չհասցնեի՞ն" որևէ բան անել, թե՞ հույսները Եվրոպայի ու ԱՄՆ-ի վրա էր…էդ ի՞նչ հաշվարկ էր որ մենք սովորական մահկանացուներս չենք կարողանում հասկանալ…Միգուցե Սահակաշվիլին ներքին "խնդիրներ" ունի, որն ինձ ավելի հավանական է թվում

Ոչինչ էլ չի լինելու…ի վերջո վրացիները կվերադառնան ելման դիրքեր, ռուսները հետ կքաշեն ավելնորդ զիուժն ու ամեն ինչ կընկնի իր առաջվա տեղը մի տարբերությամբ, որ օսերն ավելի հաստատակամ կթեքվեն ռուսների կողմը…

Սրանից թերևս մենք դասեր քաղենք ու հասկանանք, որ մեր վրացական ճանապարհը իրականում արահետ է և վրացական ցանկացած անհեթեթ քայլ մեզ շնչահեղձ է անելու:

----------


## Artgeo

Սենակիում ռմբակոծությունների արդյունքում 17 զոհ է և 80 վիրավոր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Батальонные тактические группы группировки российских войск в Южной Осетии освободили Цхинвали от грузинских Вооруженных сил и приступили к выдавливанию грузинских подразделений за зону ответственности миротворческих сил

News.ru.com

----------


## Երվանդ

> Սենակիում ռմբակոծությունների արդյունքում 17 զոհ է և 80 վիրավոր:


 :Shok: , լավ չի :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ռուսները հատուկ նշանակության ջոկատներ են մտցնում, բացի 58-րդ բանակից:
http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1038749.html

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Ուկրաինան արդեն անկախ ամեն ինչից իր գազային հարվածը կստանա, խոսքս հիշեք, գազի գները ավելի կբարձրացնեն մի քանի ամիս հետո:
http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1038754.html

----------


## Artgeo

Lenta.ru դեզինֆորմատորը «սպանվել» է վրացիների կողմից:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Батальонные тактические группы группировки российских войск в Южной Осетии освободили Цхинвали от грузинских Вооруженных сил и приступили к выдавливанию грузинских подразделений за зону ответственности миротворческих сил
> 
> News.ru.com


Բա երեկ իրենց ձեռքո՞ւմ էր  :LOL:  Էլ չգիտեն ինչ սուտ գրեն իրենք իրենց են սկսել հակասել  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց
Ռուսաստանը հաստատեց երկու ինքնաթիռի կորուստը Վրաստանում:


Երեկվա Ռուսաստանի դեսպանատան մոտի ակցիայի կադրեր
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58wJaWOalqo

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ըստ վերջին նորությունների, ռուսական РБК ալիքով, Միշիկոն 100.000 վրացիա մոբիլիզացրել: 

էդ նույն ալիքով էրեկ գիշերը ռուսների ԱԳՆ-ն, Լավրովն ասել ա, որ հիմա ոչ թե Սահակաշվիլիի հարցնա դրված, այլ *Վրաստանի պետականության:*

----------


## Artgeo

Ռուսների կողմից Գորի քաղաքի ռմբակոծման արդյունքում ավելի քան 20 զոհ կա։ Ռմբակոծվել են բնակելի շենքեր։

----------


## REAL_ist

ժողովուրդ ես կոնֆլիկից խաբար չեմ, ոնցա ինչա Օսետինները ուզումեն վրաստանի կազմից դուս գան չե? ետել իրանց պատմական տարացքնա չե, ուրեմն ճիշտեն, ուզումեն կարան դուս գան, ինչ տարացքային աբողջականությունա ուզում վրաստանը չեմ ջոգում

----------


## Artgeo

> ժողովուրդ ես կոնֆլիկից խաբար չեմ, ոնցա ինչա Օսետինները ուզումեն վրաստանի կազմից դուս գան չե? ետել իրանց պատմական տարացքնա չե, ուրեմն ճիշտեն, ուզումեն կարան դուս գան, ինչ տարացքային աբողջականությունա ուզում վրաստանը չեմ ջոգում


Ոչ բոլոր օսերն են ուզում: Կոկոյթիի գլխավորությամբ մի մասը ուզում ա, մյուս մասն էլ Սանակոեվի գլխավորությամբ չի ուզում: Դե ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ուզում ա խաղաղ ապրել թքած ունենալով թե որտեղ կլինեն:

----------


## REAL_ist

բա չհռչակված հանրապետություն ունեն ուրեմն մեծամասնությունը չի ուզում վրաստանի հետ լինի, եթե տենցա ուրեմն ռսները ճիշտեն

----------


## Artgeo

> բա չհռչակված հանրապետություն ունեն ուրեմն մեծամասնությունը չի ուզում վրաստանի հետ լինի, եթե տենցա ուրեմն ռսները ճիշտեն


Չէ, էդքան էլ տենց չի: Չհռչակված հանրապետությունը ստեղծվել ա 1990-ականների սկզբին, երբ Զվիադ Գամսախուրդիայի գլխավորությամբ նացիոնալիստական շարժումն էր ծաղկում: 

Ռուսաստանի գենշտաբը ասում է, որ Ռուսաստանը Վրաստանի հետ չի պատերազմում  :Shok: 




> Генштаб: Россия не находится в состоянии войны с Грузией
> 
> Россия не находится в состоянии войны с Грузией, заявил в субботу заместитель начальника Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил генерал-полковник Анатолий Наговицын.
> «Все подразделения 58-й армии, прибывшие в Цхинвали, направлены сюда на оказание помощи российскому миротворческому батальону, понесшему большие потери в результате обстрелов его позиций частями грузинской армии», - сказал генерал.
> Он также подчеркнул, что российская армия не наносила ударов по Тбилиси.
> По его словам, в результате обстрелов погибли 12 военнослужащих, 150 ранены. // РИА «Новости»

----------


## azat11

> ժողովուրդ ես կոնֆլիկից խաբար չեմ, ոնցա ինչա Օսետինները ուզումեն վրաստանի կազմից դուս գան չե? ետել իրանց պատմական տարացքնա չե, ուրեմն ճիշտեն, ուզումեն կարան դուս գան, ինչ տարացքային աբողջականությունա ուզում վրաստանը չեմ ջոգում


Չէ, ստեղ պատմական տարածքի հարց չկա: Օսերը պետականություն երբեք չեն ունեցել, այս ավտոնոմիաները սովետի ժամանակա սարքվել, հիմա էլ ուզում են առիթն օգտագործեն: Իրականում ռուսի հրահրածնա, ուզում են վրացիներից հող պոկած լինեն: Այդ հողերը միշտ էլ վրացական են եղել: Սա Ղարաբաղ չի հաստատ: Վոնց որ, օրինակ, Սևանի ավազանի մալականներն անկախություն ուզեն, ռուսներն ել իրենց պաշտպանեն:

----------


## Artgeo

Ըստ Վրաստանի հանրային հեռուստատեսության հենց հիմա ընթանում են կռիվներ Ջավա ռեգիոնը ազատագրելու համար:

----------


## azat11

> Ըստ Վրաստանի հանրային հեռուստատեսության հենց հիմա ընթանում են կռիվներ Ջավա ռեգիոնը ազատագրելու համար:


Բայց Ջավան ավելի հյուսիս չի? Այդ դեպքում Ցխինվալն ովա վերահսկում?

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Չէ, ստեղ պատմական տարածքի հարց չկա: Օսերը պետականություն երբեք չեն ունեցել, այս ավտոնոմիաները սովետի ժամանակա սարքվել, հիմա էլ ուզում են առիթն օգտագործեն: Իրականում ռուսի հրահրածնա, ուզում են վրացիներից հող պոկած լինեն: Այդ հողերը միշտ էլ վրացական են եղել: Սա Ղարաբաղ չի հաստատ: Վոնց որ, օրինակ, Սևանի ավազանի մալականներն անկախություն ուզեն, ռուսներն ել իրենց պաշտպանեն:


իսկ պետականություն երբեք չունենալը արդյոք նշանակում է որ այլևս չեն կարող ունենալ... իսկ օսերը միգուցե երկնքից են ընկել էդ տարածաշրջան, թե իրանց Յակուտիայից են ռուսները բերել ու բնակեցրել այդտեղ՞, իսկ ինչու էլի երբեք պետականություն չունեցած պաղեստինցիները կամ կոսովոյի ալբանները իրավունք ունեն պետություն ունենալու, իսկ օսերը ոչ՞: Իսկ իրականում ոչնչով չի տարբերվում Ղարաբաղից, օսերն ու աբխազները պետություն ունենալու իրավունք ունեն ճիշտ այնքան ինչքան արցախցի հայերը: Չի կարելի երկչափ ստանդարտներ կիրառել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բայց Ջավան ավելի հյուսիս չի? Այդ դեպքում Ցխինվալն ովա վերահսկում?


Ցխինվալին վրացիների ձեռքում ա, չնայած ըստ ռուսական աղբյուրների երեկվանից էս կողմ ռուսները արդեն մի 6 թե 7 անգամ «ազատագրել» են  :LOL: 



Շարունակվում են ռմբակոծությունները Վրաստանի խաղաղ բնակչության: Այս պահին ռուսների կողմից ռմբակոծվում է Վերին Աբխազիայի Սակենի գյուղը:

----------


## azat11

> իսկ պետականություն երբեք չունենալը արդյոք նշանակում է որ այլևս չեն կարող ունենալ... իսկ օսերը միգուցե երկնքից են ընկել էդ տարածաշրջան, թե իրանց Յակուտիայից են ռուսները բերել ու բնակեցրել այդտեղ՞, իսկ ինչու էլի երբեք պետականություն չունեցած պաղեստինցիները կամ կոսովոյի ալբանները իրավունք ունեն պետություն ունենալու, իսկ օսերը ոչ՞: Իսկ իրականում ոչնչով չի տարբերվում Ղարաբաղից, օսերն ու աբխազները պետություն ունենալու իրավունք ունեն ճիշտ այնքան ինչքան արցախցի հայերը: Չի կարելի երկչափ ստանդարտներ կիրառել:


Համաձայն չեմ: Ամեն ցեղ որ պետություն ունենալու ձգտի ուր կհասնի.. Հասարակության կազմակերպման այլ ձևեր էլ կան: Ինչ վերաբերում է Ղարաբաղին, դա հայկական հողա, ինքնորոշում, անկախացում.. դրանք ՀՀ-ին միանալու տակտիկական քայլեր են: Պաղեստինի հարցը լավ չգիտեմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ այնտեղ էլ Իսրաելին են փորձում կերցնել, կամ չթողնել, որ ագրեսիա իրականացնի: Այո, Օսեթիան Կոսովոատիպ կոնֆլիկտա, հենց այնպես մեկից կտրում մյուսին են տալիս, սա գերտերությունների խաղերնա: Եթե ուզում ես, սա էլ ռուսների հակաքայլն է Կոսովոից հետո: Ես դեմ եմ այսպիսի տերմինախաղերին: Բեր քրդերին ել պետություն տանք, մի հատ ՀՀ-ում, մի հատ էլ արևմտյան Հայաստանում, հետո մեկը ուզենա մյուսին միանալ.......: 
Ոչ, հարգելիս, պետությունները տրոհելու մեջ լավ բան չկա, որ այդպես լիներ Ռուսաստանը հարյուր կտոր պիտի լինի, նույնը Եվրոպան..... կվերադառնանք նախնադարյան ՀԱՄԱՅՆԱԿԱՆ հասարակարգի:

Ինչ վերաբերում է արդարացիությանը, ապա դա բազմագործոն հասկացությունա և այն չի կարելի սահմանել տերմիններով (ինքնորոշում, տարածքային ամբողջականություն), յուրաքանչյուրն իր ճիշտն ունի և յուրաքանչյուրն էլ ինքնուրույն զգումա իրավիճակի արդարացիությունը: Արդարության հասնում են տարբեր կողմերի զգացողությունները հավասարակշռելով:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ցխինվալին վրացիների ձեռքում ա, չնայած ըստ ռուսական աղբյուրների երեկվանից էս կողմ ռուսները արդեն մի 6 թե 7 անգամ «ազատագրել» են 
> 
> 
> 
> Շարունակվում են ռմբակոծությունները Վրաստանի խաղաղ բնակչության: Այս պահին ռուսների կողմից ռմբակոծվում է Վերին Աբխազիայի Սակենի գյուղը:


Ցխինվալին վաղուց արդեն ռուսների ձեռքումա, նույնիսկ վրացիները արդեն հակառակը չեն պնդում :Wink:

----------


## ArmineIvanyan

Հայաստանին տուրիզմի իմաստով էլ ահագին վնաս եղավ: Մեր ինչին էր պետք էս ամենը: Հայաստանցի բոլոր զբոսաշրջիկները հետ են վերադարձնում իրենց տոմսերը. http://regnum.ru/news/1038786.html
 :Sad:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Հայաստանին տուրիզմի իմաստով էլ ահագին վնաս եղավ: Մեր ինչին էր պետք էս ամենը: Հայաստանցի բոլոր զբոսաշրջիկները հետ են վերադարձնում իրենց տոմսերը. http://regnum.ru/news/1038786.html


Ու մնում են Հայաստանում հանգստանալու  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հայաստանին տուրիզմի իմաստով էլ ահագին վնաս եղավ: Մեր ինչին էր պետք էս ամենը: Հայաստանցի բոլոր զբոսաշրջիկները հետ են վերադարձնում իրենց տոմսերը. http://regnum.ru/news/1038786.html


Բայց շատերին դա չի անհանգստացնում, գնում են: Համ էլ թող չարիքի առավելագույնը էտ լիներ, մարդիկ են մահանում...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հայաստանին տուրիզմի իմաստով էլ ահագին վնաս եղավ: Մեր ինչին էր պետք էս ամենը: Հայաստանցի բոլոր զբոսաշրջիկները հետ են վերադարձնում իրենց տոմսերը. http://regnum.ru/news/1038786.html


Անմեղ մարդիկ, կանայք ու երեխաներ են իրենց տներում, իրենց իսկ պատերով ճխլվում, դու տուրիզմի դարդն ես...

Հալալա..ինչպիսի նվիրում գործին:

----------


## ArmineIvanyan

Տարբեր կողմերից ենք նայում նույն երևույթին: Պատերազմը ինքնին չարիք է տվյալ պետության ու ժողովրդի համար, բայց նաև կողքի հարևաններն են տարբեր կերպերով տուժում:  Սա այս չարիքի մեկ այլ պտուղն է, վնասը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Տարբեր կողմերից ենք նայում նույն երևույթին: Պատերազմը ինքնին չարիք է տվյալ պետության ու ժողովրդի համար, բայց նաև կողքի հարևաններն են տարբեր կերպերով տուժում:  Սա այս չարիքի մեկ այլ պտուղն է, վնասը:


Ծաղկաձորի ու Սեվանի աչքը լուս... Բայց ամեն դեպքում երբ հարեւանիտ տունը թաղման արարողություն ա, չարժի բարձրանալ ու ասել, որ մարդկանց լացի ձայնը քեզ խանգարում ա քնել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Տարբեր կողմերից ենք նայում նույն երևույթին: Պատերազմը ինքնին չարիք է տվյալ պետության ու ժողովրդի համար, բայց նաև կողքի հարևաններն են տարբեր կերպերով տուժում:  Սա այս չարիքի մեկ այլ պտուղն է, վնասը:


Կողքի հարևանի իսկական տուժելը դեռ կհասցնես տեսնել: 

Համենայն դեպս տուրիստական գործակալությունների եկամուտներին խփելը համադրելի չի մարդկային զոհերի հետ: Ինչքան ուզում ես բազմակողմանի նայի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Չէ, ստեղ պատմական տարածքի հարց չկա: Օսերը պետականություն երբեք չեն ունեցել, այս ավտոնոմիաները սովետի ժամանակա սարքվել, հիմա էլ ուզում են առիթն օգտագործեն: Իրականում ռուսի հրահրածնա, ուզում են վրացիներից հող պոկած լինեն: Այդ հողերը միշտ էլ վրացական են եղել: Սա Ղարաբաղ չի հաստատ: Վոնց որ, օրինակ, Սևանի ավազանի մալականներն անկախություն ուզեն, ռուսներն ել իրենց պաշտպանեն:


Վրաստանում միշտել մենակ վրացիք չեն եղել, տարբեր ազգեր են եղել, ետել վրացիքի դարդնա ու աշխարհում յուրաքանչյու ազգ ունի ինքնորոշման իրավունք. նույն Օսերը, Աջարցիք ու Աբխազները ազգ են ու իրավունք ունեն իրանց քաղաքական ճակատագիրը որոշելու, թե ովա հրահրում դրան ետ արդեն ուրիշ հարցա, իսկ մալականների օրինակը ընդհանրապես անտեղին էր որտեվ մալականը ազգ չի ու առավել ևս ազգային տարածքներ չունի

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Համաձայն չեմ: Ամեն ցեղ որ պետություն ունենալու ձգտի ուր կհասնի.. Հասարակության կազմակերպման այլ ձևեր էլ կան: Ինչ վերաբերում է Ղարաբաղին, դա հայկական հողա, ինքնորոշում, անկախացում.. դրանք ՀՀ-ին միանալու տակտիկական քայլեր են: Պաղեստինի հարցը լավ չգիտեմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ այնտեղ էլ Իսրաելին են փորձում կերցնել, կամ չթողնել, որ ագրեսիա իրականացնի: Այո, Օսեթիան Կոսովոատիպ կոնֆլիկտա, հենց այնպես մեկից կտրում մյուսին են տալիս, սա գերտերությունների խաղերնա: Եթե ուզում ես, սա էլ ռուսների հակաքայլն է Կոսովոից հետո: Ես դեմ եմ այսպիսի տերմինախաղերին: Բեր քրդերին ել պետություն տանք, մի հատ ՀՀ-ում, մի հատ էլ արևմտյան Հայաստանում, հետո մեկը ուզենա մյուսին միանալ.......: 
> Ոչ, հարգելիս, պետությունները տրոհելու մեջ լավ բան չկա, որ այդպես լիներ Ռուսաստանը հարյուր կտոր պիտի լինի, նույնը Եվրոպան..... կվերադառնանք նախնադարյան ՀԱՄԱՅՆԱԿԱՆ հասարակարգի:
> 
> :


երկար գրելու հավես չունեմ, բայց մի հատ նորից ճշտի թե կոսովոյի մուսուլման բնակչությունը որտեղից է եկել ու երբ, հետո նույնը օսերի ու աբխազների համար ճշտի ու կեզրակացնես թե ինչքանով է Օսեթիան Կոսովո, հետո հարգելիս, եթե պետությունները տրոհելու մեջ լավ բան չկա, ինչու ես տրոհում Ադրբեջանի Հանրապետությունը, միգուցե այդ տրոհմանն էլ ես դեմ՞... հետո էլ կարելի է տեղեկանալ թե Հայաստանում ինչքան քուրբ բնակչություն կա... ու մեծ ցանկության դեպքում նույնիսկ չենք կարող իրենց պետություն տալ... պետական պաշտոնյանները կպակասեն իրենց նորանկախ պետությունում :Smile:   Իսկ ինչ կասես ասորիների մասին նրանք դեռ ՎԱՂՈՒՑ՜՜՜ պետություն են ունեցել

----------


## Artgeo

Ընկերներիցս մեկին տարել են  :Sad: 





> Жители американского штата Джорджия ищут на улицах российские танки
> 
> Некоторые жители штата Джорджия были напуганы сообщениями о входе российских войск на территорию Грузии. Так, на сайте Yahoo! Answers появился вопрос от обеспокоенной пользовательницы под псевдонимом Jessica B.
> 
> "Я живу в Джорджии и не вижу нигде русских. Не слышно ни звука, но говорят, что они ввели танки. Мне стоит беспокоиться?" - написала пользовательница на Yahoo! Answers. Менее чем за сутки ей ответили полторы сотни человек.
> 
> Одни пользователи объясняют ей, что названия штата Джорджия и республики Грузия по-английски пишутся одинаково, другие ставят под сомнение ее интеллектуальные способности. Не все отвечают на вопрос серьезно. "Русские умеют скрываться как ниндзя. Возможно, они у вас на кухне. Сдавайтесь, и они вас пощадят", - ответил пользователь lowflyingmule.
> 
> Подлинность аккаунта пользовательницы ставят под сомнение, поскольку это ее первый вопрос после регистрации. Тем не менее, многие из ответивших ей восприняли его всерьез. Вопрос Jessica B вызвал волну пародий и подражаний в американских блогах и социальных сетях.


Ինչ բութ են էս ամերիկացիք  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

վրացիքի ասելով ,որ լիներ՝ Լոռու մարզն էլ ա իրանցը…

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Հայաստանին տուրիզմի իմաստով էլ ահագին վնաս եղավ: Մեր ինչին էր պետք էս ամենը: Հայաստանցի բոլոր զբոսաշրջիկները հետ են վերադարձնում իրենց տոմսերը. http://regnum.ru/news/1038786.html


այ քեզ տեսակետ....
վիրավոր մեռնող մարդուն ասես գնա հեռու մեռի ես դիակից վախենում եմ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> "Я живу в Джорджии и не вижу нигде русских. Не слышно ни звука, но говорят, что они ввели танки. Мне стоит беспокоиться?" - написала пользовательница на Yahoo! Answers. Менее чем за сутки ей ответили полторы сотни человек.
> 
> Одни пользователи объясняют ей, что названия штата Джорджия и республики Грузия по-английски пишутся одинаково, другие ставят под сомнение ее интеллектуальные способности. Не все отвечают на вопрос серьезно. "Русские умеют скрываться как ниндзя. Возможно, они у вас на кухне. Сдавайтесь, и они вас пощадят", - ответил пользователь lowflyingmule.


Վայ քո արյա...ես ձեր համբուրգերակեր տիրումերը.. :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Վայ քո արյա...ես ձեր համբուրգերակեր տիրումերը..


looooool

----------


## malaletka

> Վայ քո արյա...ես ձեր համբուրգերակեր տիրումերը..


բացեց  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ինչ վատա լինում երբ ղեկավարը դեբիլա լինում, էտ պահով մեր վիճակը ավելի սարսափելիա, վերջին իրադարձությունները ցույց են տալիս որ Կովկասում իրոք հատվել ու հատվում են գերտերությունների շահերը ու վաղ թե ուշ ալիքը մեզ կհասնի, իսկ մենք նորին գերապատվություն սերժիկի գլխավորությամբ կգնանք ուղիղ առաջ... դեպի անդունդ:

----------


## Տատ

Եթե վրացիները արդար քաղաքական և կուլտուրական վերաբերմունք ունենային իրենց աղգային փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ, անջատվելու ցանկություն էլ չէր առաջանա։ Գուցե նույնիսկ Արցախը լռեր, եթե լեզուն, կրթությունը, պատմությունն ու հուշարձանները հարգվեին։

Իսկ օսերի դաժան պատմությունը լավ չենք ճանաչում, ինչպես նրանց բավականին ուժեղ ներկայությունն այդ տարածքում բզկթվեց, մի մասը` Ռուսաստանին, մյուսը` Վրաստանին գոնե ավտոնոմիաներով, իսկ երրորդ մասը` Ադրբեջանին, այս անգամ առանց որևե իրավունքի, Ադրբեջանի օսերը իրական ցեղասպանություն ապրեցին և հիմա էլ մարում են։ Լեզու, ազգանուն, գյուղերի անուններ, ազգային հերոսներ` ամբողջն անամոթաբար վերագրվում է "մեծ հնավուրց ադրբեջանական մշակույթին":

Ջավախքի հայերն ինչու՞ են դժգոհում, Թիֆլիսի հայկական եղեկեցին այն ի՞նչ օրը գցեցին…հետո պիտի զարմանան, թե որտեղից է առաջանում սեպարատիզմը։ Հաա, ռուսնեռն են սովորեցրել…

Քուրդերը որ Հայաստանում ճնշված լինեին, մի անհանգստացեք` միանգամից կասեին։ բողոքելու բան չունեն, երևի ոչ մի այլ երկրում այդքան կուլտուրական ազատություն չունեն, ինչպես Հայաստանում։

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Համաձայն չեմ: Ամեն ցեղ որ պետություն ունենալու ձգտի ուր կհասնի.. :


օսերը, ափխազները, պաղեստինցի արաբները, նույնիսկ ռուսաստանի թաթարները ու չեչենները ցեղեր չեն... ազգություններ են առնվազն

----------


## azat11

> Վրաստանում միշտել մենակ վրացիք չեն եղել, տարբեր ազգեր են եղել, ետել վրացիքի դարդնա ու աշխարհում յուրաքանչյու ազգ ունի ինքնորոշման իրավունք համաձայն մարդու իրավունքների և ազատությունների պաշտպանության եվրոպական կոնվենցիայի
> նույն Օսերը, Աջարցիք ու Աբխազները ազգ են ու իրավունք ունեն իրանց քաղաքական ճակատագիրը որոշելու, թե ովա հրահրում դրան ետ արդեն ուրիշ հարցա, իսկ մալականների օրինակը ընդհանրապես անտեղին էր որտեվ մալականը ազգ չի ու առավել ևս ազգային տարածքներ չունի


Թող գնան Հյուսիսային Օսեթիայում ինքնորոշվեն, ավելի լավ տեղա... Խի" չեն ուզում, ազգի մի կեսն ուզումա ինքնորոշվել, մյուսը չի" ուզում, բա ու"ր մնաց դրանց պետականության ձգտումը: Թե" ռուսների վրա դուխները չի հերիքում...
Իրականում նրանք երբեք էլ չեն ձգտել պետականության, գոնե սովետից առաջ որևէ տարածքային միավորում կունենաին:
Պարզից էլ պարզա, որ սաղ ռուսի մուտիլովկեքն են:

----------


## Artgeo

Գորի, 9 օգոստոսի
http://regionalreporters.wordpress.c...1%d1%82%d0%b0/


Կոդորի, 14:43
August 9th, 2008

Քվեմո Քաբչարա գյուղը ռմբակոծվում է ռուսների կողմիցլ։

----------


## Երվանդ

> Թող գնան Հյուսիսային Օսեթիայում ինքնորոշվեն, ավելի լավ տեղա... Խի" չեն ուզում, ազգի մի կեսն ուզումա ինքնորոշվել, մյուսը չի" ուզում, բա ու"ր մնաց դրանց պետականության ձգտումը: Թե" ռուսների վրա դուխները չի հերիքում...
> Իրականում նրանք երբեք էլ չեն ձգտել պետականության, գոնե սովետից առաջ որևէ տարածքային միավորում կունենաին:
> Պարզից էլ պարզա, որ սաղ ռուսի մուտիլովկեքն են:


Է որ տենցա նույն ձևի կարաս ասես թող Ղարաբաղի հայերն էլ գան մեր մոտ ինքնորոշվեն, ինչի չեն գալիս, ռուսների խաղը իհարկե կա էս ամենում, Ռուսաստանը փորձումա Վրաստանին կանրոլի տակ պահել ու էտ հարցում որպես գործիք օգտագործում է և օսերին և աբխազներին, բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ օսերն ու աբխազները ազգեր չեն ու ինքնորոշվելու իրավունք չունեն, ուղղակի հարցերը պատերազմի միջոցով լուծելը ձեռք չէր տալիս ոչ Վրաստանին ոչ Ռուսաստանի ու ոչ էլ օսերին բնականաբար, ուղղակի Սահակաշվիլին սխալ հաշվարկ էր արել, իրան թվում էր թե ԱՄՆ ու Եվրոմիությունը կտրուկ կդատապարտեն Ռուսաստանին ու նրանց ճնշման տակ ռուսները հետ կքաշվեն ու բանակցությունները կվերսկսվեն Հյուսիսային Օսիան Վրաստանի վերահսկողության տակ գտնվելու պայմաններում, դրա համար էլ այսքան համառորեն փորձում են դիմանալ ու չլքել օսիա տարացքը , հույս ունենալով թե արևմուտքի ճնշման տակ ռուսները կկանգնեն, բայց դե արդեն աբխազներն էլ Կոդորի կիրճն են ռմբակոծում, իրականում դե սաղին էլ պարզա ռուսական ինքնաթիռներն են, բայց դե լայնամասշտաբ գրոհում են ռուսները ու ըստ ամենայնի հետ քաշվելու մտադրություն չունեն, արևմուտքը դեռևս զերծ է մնում կտրուկ ռուսներին դատապարտելուց, համենայն դեպս Եվրոպան, այ սենց դրանք մեզ ինչքան են քաշել պատմության ընթացքումմ, հիմա էլ Վրաստանին են քաշում:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Լրատվություն Ցխինվալիի մոտ գտնվող Կորնիսի գյուղից:
> 
> Գետնի վրայով Վրաստան մտնելու ճանապրհ ռուսների համար չկա: Վրաստանը ռմբակոծվում է օդից: Ռմբակոծվել է Գորին, Մառնեուլին ու էլի մի քանի տեղ:
> 
> Ցխինվալին շրջապատված է վրացիների կողմից և կառավարվում է Վրաստանի կենտրոնից: 
> 
> Մնացած ամեն ինչ ռուսական պրոպագանդա է:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
> ...


Իմ ասածները հլը որ իրականանում են, արա ասում եմ չբռնեմ դառնամ քաղաքական մեկնաբան :LOL:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Թող գնան Հյուսիսային Օսեթիայում ինքնորոշվեն, ավելի լավ տեղա... :


Հետաքրքիր միտք ա գիտես, կարելի է նույնիսկ ջավախքահայերին էլ ուղղարկել ասենք Եղեգնաձորում ինքնորոշվելու...

Ու կունենան միատարր ու "արիական" Վրաստան :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## azat11

> Վրաստանում միշտել մենակ վրացիք չեն եղել, տարբեր ազգեր են եղել, ետել վրացիքի դարդնա ու աշխարհում յուրաքանչյու ազգ ունի ինքնորոշման իրավունք համաձայն մարդու իրավունքների և ազատությունների պաշտպանության եվրոպական կոնվենցիայի
> նույն Օսերը, Աջարցիք ու Աբխազները ազգ են ու իրավունք ունեն իրանց քաղաքական ճակատագիրը որոշելու, թե ովա հրահրում դրան ետ արդեն ուրիշ հարցա, իսկ մալականների օրինակը ընդհանրապես անտեղին էր որտեվ մալականը ազգ չի ու առավել ևս ազգային տարածքներ չունի


Թող գնան Հյուսիսային Օսեթիայում ինքնորոշվեն, ավելի լավ տեղա... Խի" չեն ուզում, ազգի մի կեսն ուզումա ինքնորոշվել, մյուսը չի" ուզում, բա ու"ր մնաց դրանց պետականության ձգտումը: Թե" ռուսների վրա դուխները չի հերիքում...
Իրականում նրանք երբեք էլ չեն ձգտել պետականության, գոնե սովետից առաջ որևէ տարածքային միավորում կունենաին:
Պարզից էլ պարզա, որ սաղ ռուսի մուտիլովկեքն են:

----------


## Artgeo

Վրաստանում հայտարարված է ռազմական իրավիճակ:



> В Грузии введено военное положение
> 
> Civil Georgia, Tbilisi / 9 авг.'08 / 16:07
> 
> 
> На всей территории Грузии введено военное положение. Парламент Грузии сегодня единогласно утвердил указ президента Михаила Саакашвили об объявлении военного положения и полной мобилизации. Срок действия военного положения определен в 15 дней.
> 
> С полным текстом указа президента депутатов ознакомил министр юстиции Ника Гвармия:
> 
> ...


http://www.civilgeorgia.ge/rus/article.php?id=17198

----------


## Marduk

> Իրականում նրանք երբեք էլ չեն ձգտել պետականության, գոնե սովետից առաջ որևէ տարածքային միավորում կունենաին:


Azat
Էս ինչ ապատեղեկատվություն ես տարածու՞մ:

Հա հասկացանք որ ռուսներին չես սիրում բայց դա քեզ իրավունք չի տալիս այստեղ հակաօսական պռոպագանդա տանել: Էդ մարդիկ ժամանակին նույնքան հզոր պետություն են ունեցել ու մի բան էլ ավելի քան վրացիները:

Երբ ալանները ու հայերը կռվում էին Քուր գետի ափին որտեղ էին վրացիները՞

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alania

Նայի քարտեզ էլ կա:

----------


## Kuk

> Հայաստանին տուրիզմի իմաստով էլ ահագին վնաս եղավ: Մեր ինչին էր պետք էս ամենը: Հայաստանցի բոլոր զբոսաշրջիկները հետ են վերադարձնում իրենց տոմսերը. http://regnum.ru/news/1038786.html


Հազարավոր զոհեր կան, իսկ դու ասում ես` տոմսերը հետ տվեցին:

----------


## Norton

> Ռուսների կողմից Գորի քաղաքի ռմբակոծման արդյունքում ավելի քան 20 զոհ կա։ Ռմբակոծվել են բնակելի շենքեր։


Արթ. հիշացնեմ, որ Վրաստանի կողմից ռմակոծությունների արդյունքում զոհվելա 1500 մարդ, միակողմանի մի ներկայացրու էլի` գիտենք, որ վրացիքին շատ էս սիրում, բայց եղիր օբյեկտիվ: Վրացիքի զոհը` զոհա, օսերինը ոչ?

----------


## Վարպետ

*azat11* ջան, հասկացանք ախպեր: Թող ուրիշներն էլ գրեն մի քիչ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Azat
> Էս ինչ ապատեղեկատվություն ես տարածու՞մ:
> 
> Հա հասկացանք որ ռուսներին չես սիրում բայց դա քեզ իրավունք չի տալիս այստեղ հակաօսական պռոպագանդա տանել: Էդ մարդիկ ժամանակին նույնքան հզոր պետություն են ունեցել ու մի բան էլ ավելի քան վրացիները:
> 
> Երբ ալանները ու հայերը կռվում էին Քուր գետի ափին որտեղ էին վրացիները՞


Ակումբի պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ համամիտ եմ Ձեզ հետ, *Մարդուկ*: 

Մուտիլովկեն մուտիլովկա ա, *Ազատ*, բայց ռուսներինը չի:

----------


## Marduk

Ահա  խոսքի նայեք 1300 թվի քարտեզը:

http://www.euratlas.com/travel_time/...east_1300.html

 Վրաստանը վերջերին 3-4 տարին բացառիկ ՇԱՆՍ ուներ հանգիստ նորմալ ձևով Օսերին էլ , Աբխազներին էլ ապացուցելու որ իրանց համար ձեռնտու է վրացական պետության կազմում գտնվելը ու իրենք կունենան մեծագույն ավտոնոմիա:

 Նույն ձևով էլ հանգիստ մարդավարի կլուծվեր ջավախահայերի խնդիրը, որոնք ես ձեզ վստահեցնում եմ ԵՐԲԵՔ չեն ուզել անկախանալ Վրաստանից:

 Բայց Վրաստանի իշխանությունները էնքան տգետ, պրիմիտիվ գտնվեցին որ ոչ միայն իրենց քցեցին փորձանքը ... հիմա էլ ուզում են որ սաղ աշխարհը գա խառնվի էս ռազբիրատին... դառնա մի միջուկային շիլափլավ , արմագեդոն որ հետո 1000 տարի սրա տակից ոչ մեկ դուրս չգա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ. հիշացնեմ, որ Վրաստանի կողմից ռմակոծությունների արդյունքում զոհվելա 1500 մարդ, միակողմանի մի ներկայացրու էլի` գիտենք, որ վրացիքին շատ էս սիրում, բայց եղիր օբյեկտիվ: Վրացիքի զոհը` զոհա, օսերինը ոչ?


Ես գրում եմ միայն այն, ինչ ապացուցված է: 1500 զոհի մասին հիստերիան միայն ռուսական ալիքներով է տարածվում, հիմնվելով Կոկոյթիի ասածի վրա: Ու ոչ մի ապացույց: Կներես, բայց կրիմինալ Կոկոյթիի ասածը ինձ համար «օսնովանի» չի: Թող կադրեր ցույց տան:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ես գրում եմ միայն այն, ինչ ապացուցված է: 1500 զոհի մասին հիստերիան միայն ռուսական ալիքներով է տարածվում, հիմնվելով Կոկոյթիի ասածի վրա: Ու ոչ մի ապացույց: Կներես, բայց կրիմինալ Կոկոյթիի ասածը ինձ համար «օսնովանի» չի: Թող կադրեր ցույց տան:


Ապեր կես ժամ առաջ CNN-ը գրում էր 1600 զոհ, երեկ կարծեմ CNN-ին հավատում էիր :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ես գրում եմ միայն այն, ինչ ապացուցված է: 1500 զոհի մասին հիստերիան միայն ռուսական ալիքներով է տարածվում, հիմնվելով Կոկոյթիի ասածի վրա: Ու ոչ մի ապացույց: Կներես, բայց կրիմինալ Կոկոյթիի ասածը ինձ համար «օսնովանի» չի: Թող կադրեր ցույց տան:


1600 զոհին նկարեն քեզ ցույց տան որ հավատաս :Think: , իսկ էն մյուս զոհերի կադրերը  տեսել ես որ հավատում ես :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> հետո ի՞նչ որ միջոիկային երկիր ա: Ուրեմն իրա կողքինները իրան ստրուկ հայտարարեն հա՞ քո ասելով: Ռուսաստանի իրենից արդեն 100 տարի ա բան չի ներկայացրել: Հարցը էն ա, որ աշխարհը Ռուսաստանը վերջնականապես չի քանդում, որտեվ վախենում ա Ռուսաստանի տարածքի վայրենի ազգու ժողովուրդները համ իրար ուտեն, համ էլ ռեալ սպառնան աշխարհին: Իսկ քաղաքակիրթ ազգերի դեպքում /նայիր Լատվիա, Լիտվա, Էստոնիս/ էնպես թքեց ռուսների ճակատին, որ չեն կարում ռուսները հանգստանան:
> …
> Ռուսաստանին իրա թաթար-մաթարներով հեսա էլի պլոմբելու էն, ոնց արի սովետ կոչվող Ռուսաստանին պլոմբին 70 տարի: 
> …
> Իսկ Հայաստանը իրականում դառնալու է տարածք, եթե սենց սերժանտացված մնա:
> 
> 
> Հասկանում ե՞ս թե ինչեր ես խոսում : Պարտավոր ա հա՞:   Պարտականություններ ա կրում իրա վրա հա՞: Տո ինքն էլ, իրա պարտականություններն էլ: Իրա վայրեի հալով պաևտականություններ ա կրում, ոնց որ թուրքն էր 600 տարի կրում 
> 
> ...


Սահակշվիլին ու Մամիկոնյանին համեմատելը մի քիչ տեղին չի, նախ և առաջ ժամանակների հետ կապված իրադարձությունների լուսաբանման առումով, կարողա հիմա լիներ էնքան բաներ իմանայինք որ քֆրտեինք Մամիկոնյանին չեմ բացառում, իսկ Սահակաշվիլուն քֆրտելու են ու հիմա էլ են քֆրտում, չնայած ռուսների վրա կատաղած են ու իրանց են հիմնակն մեղավոր  համարում, իսկ ես ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չեմ վերապահում ինձ Ղարաբաղի համար անկախություն պահանջել ու միաժամանակ պնդել որ Օսեթիան կամ Աբխազիան չեն կարող ունենալ անկախություն, նենց որ չեմ հասկանում քո մտածելակերպը, իհարկե ռուսներին ոչ ոք չի աստվածացնում իրանց մեղքեը ու էնել մեծ չափով կա դրա մեջ, բայց դնել ու ասել սաղ իրանք են մեղավոր ճիշտ չի լինի, մեղավորա նա ով առաջինը սկսեց ռազմական գործողությունները՝ այսինքն Սահակաշվիլին :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց
Ինչ վերաբերվումա Ռուսաստանին պլոմբելուն կամ պեչատելուն կարծում եմ կարանային շուտ էին արել, իսկ Ռուսաստանի ու Ամերիկայի մեջ առանձնապես տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում, Ամերիկան չէր որ հարձակվեց Իրաքի վրա ու մինչև հիմա նդեղ մարդիկ են մեռնում: Նենց որ վայրենության հարց չկա, շահերի հարց կա ու էտքան բան:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Սահակշվիլին ու Մամիկոնյանին համեմատելը մի քիչ տեղին չի, նախ և առաջ ժամանակների հետ կապված իրադարձությունների լուսաբանման առումով, կարողա հիմա լիներ էնքան բաներ իմանայինք որ քֆրտեինք Մամիկոնյանին չեմ բացառում, իսկ Սահակաշվիլուն քֆրտելու են ու հիմա էլ են քֆրտում, չնայած ռուսների վրա կատաղած են ու իրանց են հիմնակն մեղավոր  համարում, իսկ ես ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չեմ վերապահում ինձ Ղարաբաղի համար անկախություն պահանջել ու միաժամանակ պնդել որ Օսեթիան կամ Աբխազիան չեն կարող ունենալ անկախություն, նենց որ չեմ հասկանում քո մտածելակերպը, իհարկե ռուսներին ոչ ոք չի աստվածացնում իրանց մեղքեը ու էնել մեծ չափով կա դրա մեջ, բայց դնել ու ասել սաղ իրանք են մեղավոր ճիշտ չի լինի, մեղավորա նա ով առաջինը սկսեց ռազմական գործողությունները՝ այսինքն Սահակաշվիլին


Ասեմ ավելին, եթե էդ տավար Սահակաշվիլուն համեմատում ենք, ապա Շապուհի հետ, ոչ թե Մամիկոնյանի: Երկար չխորանամ էլի, թե ինչու: Առաջին հայացքից ակնհայտ ա:

----------


## Norton

> Ես գրում եմ միայն այն, ինչ ապացուցված է: 1500 զոհի մասին հիստերիան միայն ռուսական ալիքներով է տարածվում, հիմնվելով Կոկոյթիի ասածի վրա: Ու ոչ մի ապացույց: Կներես, բայց կրիմինալ Կոկոյթիի ասածը ինձ համար «օսնովանի» չի: Թող կադրեր ցույց տան:


Կարծում եմ ՝ Վրաստանը ավելի շատ ապատեղեկատվություն է տարածում: Օսերը ունեն իրավունք անկախության, ինչպես մի ժամանակ ՝Ղարաբաղի հայերը: Դե հիմա պատկերացրու քո նման մեկը՝ հայերի 1500 զոհին բանի տեղ չդնի, բայց ազերների 20 զոհը նենցա հուզախառն ու դրամատիկա ներկայացի՝ ասես աշխարհի վերջնա: Սա մեծ քաղաքականությունա՝ ժողովուրդները ընդհամնեը խաղալիք:

----------


## Artgeo

> 1600 զոհին նկարեն քեզ ցույց տան որ հավատաս, իսկ էն մյուս զոհերի կադրերը  տեսել ես որ հավատում ես


Ռուսների կողմից խաղաղ բնակչության ռմբակոծման արդյունքները ՆԿԱՐՆԵՐ
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_pictures/7551139.stm


Երեկ Թբիլիսիում  ՌԴ ի դեսպանատան մոտ տեղի ունեցած ակցիայի նկար
http://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?i...ture004vw7.jpg

----------


## Marduk

ռազմական գործողությունների քարտեզը

----------


## Երվանդ

Հայերի չուզողության մասով էլ ասեմ որ մեզ ձեռա տալիս որ Վրաստանում լինի կայունություն ու խաղաղություն, չուզողությունս որնա , մենք հո չենք որոշել որ օսերն ու աբխազները անկախության ձգտեն, հոտ ռուսներն նրանց էտ ձգտումները օգտագործեն որպես Վրաստանի դեմ մահակ, ու արդյունքում բութ Սահակաշվիլին հարձակվի ու հազարավոր օսեր սպանի, չֆայմելով որ Ռուսաստանը եթե համարյա 20  տարի օսերին ու աբխազներին խրախուսումա, տենց հեստ չի թողնի իրանց ով ինչ հայտարարություն ուզումա անի, եթե դու ասես որ էս սաղ հայերի մեղքովա եղել ես կնդունեմ ոչ չուզողություն ենք անում, մենք ասում ենք էն ինչ մեր շահերիցա բխում, ուզել չուզելն ստեղ ինչ կապ ունի, վրացիք օսերին բանբիտ են անում բայց ահավոր զարմանում են որ պատասխան հարված են ստանում: Արդյունքում կտուժեն սովորական մարդիկ, իսկ էս ամենը բեմադրած ու իրականացրած սրիկաներին ոչինչ էլ չի լինի, չնայած Սահակաշվիլու պահով հույս ունեմ մի բան կլինի

----------


## Սերխիո

> …
> Է: Տափակ երկիր, տափակ արժեքային համակարգ ու դրանից բխող տափակ բարքեր ու տափակ մտածելակերպ 
> Թե ընդհանրապես ասած ինչի համար են սենց կզած ապրում, անհասկանալի է :


Դրա՞ համար ես  փախել  Հայաստանից  :Think: 
Եթե ետքան ազատության մարտիկ ես,  ,արի ստեղ պայքարի , ոչ թե  եսիմ որտեղից խորհուրդներ տուր , թե՞ տաքուկ անկյունից լավ ա ամեն ինչի միջամտելը

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> չնայած Սահակաշվիլու պահով հույս ունեմ մի բան կլինի


Զատո պատմության մեջ կմտնի :Bad:

----------


## Artgeo

Վրաստանում բռնել են գցված ինքնաթիռների երեք օդաչուի և գտել են մեկի դիակը:

Օդաչուներից երկուսի ինքնությունը պարզված է, նրանցից մեկը Մոսկվայի մարզի բնակիչ է:

Նրանցից մեկի գրպանում հայտնաբերվել է ոտանավոր

Пока у русского солдата,
Есть спички, пули, самогон,
Сосите хрен, солдаты НАТО,
Дрожи от страха, Пентагон!

pressa.ge

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դրա՞ համար ես  փախել  Հայաստանից 
> Եթե ետքան ազատության մարտիկ ես,  ,արի ստեղ պայքարի , ոչ թե  եսիմ որտեղից խորհուրդներ տուր , թե՞ տաքուկ անկյունից լավ ա ամեն ինչի միջամտելը


Սերխ...մի դատիր, որ չդատվես..

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ռուսների կողմից խաղաղ բնակչության ռմբակոծման արդյունքները ՆԿԱՐՆԵՐ
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_pictures/7551139.stm
> 
> 
> Երեկ Թբիլիսիում  ՌԴ ի դեսպանատան մոտ տեղի ունեցած ակցիայի նկար
> http://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?i...ture004vw7.jpg


Կակոյ ատվետ տակոյ պռիվետ, օս խաղաղ բնակչությանն էր ռմբակոծում հիմա էլ իրա խաղաղ բանկչությանն են ռմբակոծում, պարզ չի որ տենց պիտի անեին, թե ռուսները հրեշտակներ էին Սահակաշվիլու կարծիքով:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սերխ...մի դատիր, որ չդատվես..


Լիլիթ ջան ,սուտի ըմբոստությունը ատում եմ  :Bad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Նրանցից մեկի գրպանում հայտնաբերվել է ոտանավոր
> 
> Пока у русского солдата,
> Есть спички, пули, самогон,
> Сосите хрен, солдаты НАТО,
> Дрожи от страха, Пентагон!


 :LOL:   :LOL:  Ուրիշ են էլի ռուսները...

----------


## Երվանդ

Սահակշվիլին արդեն ջոգելա որ արևմուտքը քցեց իրան ու հրադադարա պահանջում, բայց դե ռուսները պայաման են դրել որ բացի մինչպատերազմյան դիրքերը վերադառնալուց կողմերը կնքեն նաև հետագայում ռազմական գործողություններից հրաժարվելու մասին պայմանագիր, այսինքն էն ինչից արդեն մի քանի ամիս Վրաստանը հրաժարվում, էտել Սահակաշվիլու օգուտը:

----------


## Artgeo

Գորին նկարներ...  :Sad:  
http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Georgi...PZM7L22hBgWscF
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7550804.stm

----------


## Legolas

error

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Գորին նկարներ...  
> http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Georgi...PZM7L22hBgWscF
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7550804.stm


*ակն ընդ ական...*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պետրո՛ս, իսկականից dvgray-ին բան մի ասա: Էս թեմայում իմ չգրելու միակ պատճառն էն էր, որ dvgray-ն արդեն ամեն ինչ ասել էր: Ու շատ ճիշտ: Քանի՞ դար է պետք հայ ժողովրդին, որ էդ հասարակ ճշմարտությունները հասկանան:

----------


## Legolas

> Սահակշվիլին արդեն ջոգելա որ արևմուտքը քցեց իրան ու հրադադարա պահանջում, բայց դե ռուսները պայաման են դրել որ բացի մինչպատերազմյան դիրքերը վերադառնալուց կողմերը կնքեն նաև հետագայում ռազմական գործողություններից հրաժարվելու մասին պայմանագիր, այսինքն էն ինչից արդեն մի քանի ամիս Վրաստանը հրաժարվում, էտել Սահակաշվիլու օգուտը:


Շատ քցող արևմուտք ունենք: :Hands Up: 
Ռուսաստանը մնումա Ռուսաստան: Լուբեն հո իզուր չի երգում:
Հիմա ադրբեջանցիք  :Bad:  :Sad:  :Bad:  կառոչի հոտ մոտա գալիս :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

Վրաստանի մարզիկները պատրաստ են թողնել օլիմպիադան ի նշան բողոքի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես, պատերազմող պետություններն օլիմպիական խաղերին մասնակցելու իրավունք չեն ունենում: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ են անում, երբ պատերազմը օլիմպիական խաղերի ժամանակ է սկսվում:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վրաստանի մարզիկները պատրաստ են թողնել օլիմպիադան ի նշան բողոքի:


Ի նշան օլիմպիադայի նկատմամբ հարգանքի (իսկ այս ավատնդույթի հիմքը դրվել է քանի~ դար առաջ) ուղղակի պետք չէր պատերազմական գործողություններ սկսել:

----------


## Legolas

> Վրաստանի մարզիկները պատրաստ են թողնել օլիմպիադան ի նշան բողոքի:


Սահակաշվիլու դեմ են բոզոքելու՞

----------


## Artgeo

> Ի նշան օլիմպիադայի նկատմամբ հարգանքի (իսկ այս ավատնդույթի հիմքը դրվել է քանի~ դար առաջ) ուղղակի պետք չէր պատերազմական գործողություններ սկսել:


Շարունակեք նայել ռուսական լրատվություն ու մտածել, որ պատերազմը Վրաստանն է սկսել։

Բայց մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, դուք լո՞ւրջ մտածում եք, որ Վրաստանին ձեռնտու էր հիմա պատերազմ սկսել։  :Think:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Սահակաշվիլու դեմ են բոզոքելու՞


Չէ, երեւի անմող զոհերի դեմ, որ օլիմպիադայի բացման օրով համարձակվեցին "սահմանադրական կարգի հաստատման ժամանակ" լկտիաբար զոհվել:




> Ընդհանրապես, պատերազմող պետություններն օլիմպիական խաղերին մասնակցելու իրավունք չեն ունենում: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ են անում, երբ պատերազմը օլիմպիական խաղերի ժամանակ է սկսվում:


Բյուր, պետք չի ծայրահեղության մեջ ընկնել ոչ աշխարհքաղաքական, ոչ էլ ներքաղաքական իրավիճակներում: Ոչինչ սեւ ու սպիտակ չի:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Շարունակեք նայել ռուսական լրատվություն ու մտածել, որ պատերազմը Վրաստանն է սկսել։
> 
> Բայց մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, դուք լո՞ւրջ մտածում եք, որ Վրաստանին ձեռնտու էր հիմա պատերազմ սկսել։


Հա Ցխինվալին ռուսները հողին հավասարցրին, օսերն էլ դեբիլ են ռուսների հետ ախպերություն են էտքանից հետո, Վրաստանը պատերազմին վաղուց էր պատրաստվում դա երևում էր Սահակաշվիլու հայտարարություններից ու այն բանից որ Վրաստանը հրաժարվեց ստորագրել ռազմական գործողություններ չսկսելու մասին համաձայնագիրը, չէր ուզում սկսեր թող ստորագրեր խի չէր ստորագրում?

----------


## Սերխիո

խեղճ մարդիկ ,ինչքան ընտանիքներ ողբերգություն ապրեցին ոմանց արկածախնդրության արդյունքում

----------


## Վարպետ

> Շարունակեք նայել ռուսական լրատվություն ու մտածել, որ պատերազմը Վրաստանն է սկսել։
> 
> Բայց մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, դուք լո՞ւրջ մտածում եք, որ Վրաստանին ձեռնտու էր հիմա պատերազմ սկսել։


Արթ ջան, մենք շա~տ վաղուց անցել էինք դու-ի, եթե հիշում ես: Այո, ես կարծում եմ, որ Վրաստանին հիմա շատ հարմար էր պատերազմ սկսել` մի շարք գործոններ հաշվի առնելով, որոնց մասին էս թեմայում էլ կա գրվածք: Ուշ ես երեւի միացել: Ու ես իրոք կարծում եմ, որ Սահակաշվիլինի իդիոտ ա: Ու նաեւ կարծում եմ, որ օսերն ունեն ինքնավարության իրավունք` ինչպես Ղարաբաղը, ու որ գռադերով սահմանադրական կարգ չեն վերականգնում:

Ու ես էնքան հասուն եմ, երեւի, որ ռուսական կամ եսիմինչական լրատվությունից կարողանամ զատել ճշմարտությունը:

----------


## Artgeo

«Ռաշա Թուդեյ» հեռուստաալիքը լքել է Թբիլիսիում ալիքի լրաֆրող Ուիլյամ  Դաբները: Այս ձևով նա արտահայտել է իր բողոքը ընդդեմ Ռուսաստանի կողմից խաղաղ բնակչությանը ռմբակոծելուն:
http://pirveli.com.ge/

----------


## Վարպետ

Ինձ թվում է, որ արդեն բավական է վիճել  յուրաքանչյուրիս պրո...ական օրիենտացիաների մասին: Բանը բանից արդեն էնքան անցավ, որ ժամանակն ա միավորվելու անտիպատերազմական սկզբունքի շուրջ: Պատերազմ ա արդեն ժողովուրդ: ՈՒ արդեն կարեւոր չի` ով ա սկսել, ով շարունակել: Բոլոր կողմերից էլ մարդիկ են զոհվում, ճակատագրեր են խեղվում, ընտանիքներ են քանդվում:

----------


## REAL_ist

սենցա լնում որ ոչխարա նախագահը լինում

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ինձ թվում է, որ արդեն բավական է վիճել  յուրաքանչյուրիս պրո...ական օրիենտացիաների մասին: Բանը բանից արդեն էնքան անցավ, որ ժամանակն ա միավորվելու անտիպատերազմական սկզբունքի շուրջ: Պատերազմ ա արդեն ժողովուրդ: ՈՒ արդեն կարեւոր չի` ով ա սկսել, ով շարունակել: Բոլոր կողմերից էլ մարդիկ են զոհվում, ճակատագրեր են խողվում, ընտանիքներ են քանդվում:


......Տուրիստական ֆիրմաներն են տուժվում... տարբեր տեսանկյուններով... :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Երվանդ

> «Ռաշա Թուդեյ» հեռուստաալիքը լքել է Թբիլիսիում ալիքի լրաֆրող Ուիլյամ  Դաբները: Այս ձևով նա արտահայտել է իր բողոքը ընդդեմ Ռուսաստանի կողմից խաղաղ բնակչությանը ռմբակոծելուն:
> http://pirveli.com.ge/


Քարոզչական պատերազմա, վրացիք էլ նույնիսկ սայթերն են փակել, բոլոր .ru  սայթերը արգելափակված են, ինչիցա վախենում Սահակաշվիլին եթե իր լրատվությունը էտքան ճիշտա :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> ......Տուրիստական ֆիրմաներն են տուժվում... տարբեր տեսանկյուններով...


 :LOL:  էտ աղջիկը ովա տենաս իրան կարելի էր 1 ժամով գցել Ցխինվալի ու էլի հետ բերել, որ գլուխը մի քիչ խելք հավաքեր :Angry2:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ ջան, մենք շա~տ վաղուց անցել էինք դու-ի, եթե հիշում ես: Այո, ես կարծում եմ, որ Վրաստանին հիմա շատ հարմար էր պատերազմ սկսել` մի շարք գործոններ հաշվի առնելով, որոնց մասին էս թեմայում էլ կա գրվածք: Ուշ ես երեւի միացել: Ու ես իրոք կարծում եմ, որ Սահակաշվիլինի իդիոտ ա: Ու նաեւ կարծում եմ, որ օսերն ունեն ինքնավարության իրավունք` ինչպես Ղարաբաղը, ու որ գռադերով սահմանադրական կարգ չեն վերականգնում:
> 
> Ու ես էնքան հասուն եմ, երեւի, որ ռուսական կամ եսիմինչական լրատվությունից կարողանամ զատել ճշմարտությունը:


Միայն քեզ չեմ դիմել, դրա համար եմ գրել դուք: 

Հիմա Սահակաշվիլինի իդիո՞տ ա, թե՞ համար էր պատերազմ սկսել: Հակասում ես ինքդ քեզ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ինձ թվում է, որ արդեն բավական է վիճել  յուրաքանչյուրիս պրո...ական օրիենտացիաների մասին: Բանը բանից արդեն էնքան անցավ, որ ժամանակն ա միավորվելու անտիպատերազմական սկզբունքի շուրջ: Պատերազմ ա արդեն ժողովուրդ: ՈՒ արդեն կարեւոր չի` ով ա սկսել, ով շարունակել: Բոլոր կողմերից էլ մարդիկ են զոհվում, ճակատագրեր են խեղվում, ընտանիքներ են քանդվում:


Համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Միայն քեզ չեմ դիմել, դրա համար եմ գրել դուք: 
> 
> Հիմա Սահակաշվիլինի իդիո՞տ ա, թե՞ համար էր պատերազմ սկսել: Հակասում ես ինքդ քեզ:


Արթ ջան: Ախր... Սահակաշվիլին իդիոտ ա, որ հավատացել ա, որ հիմա հարմար պահ ա պատերազմ սկսելու: Սենց լավ ա? Ինչի շուրջ ենք վիճում?

Ժողովուրդ, նկատում եք` ինչի շուրջ եք վիճում?

----------


## Երվանդ

> Միայն քեզ չեմ դիմել, դրա համար եմ գրել դուք: 
> 
> Հիմա Սահակաշվիլինի իդիո՞տ ա, թե՞ համար էր պատերազմ սկսել: Հակասում ես ինքդ քեզ:


Ինքը սխալ հաշվարկ էի արել էտքան բան, որպես քաղաքական գործիչ իդոտից էլ մի բան էն կողմա ինքնա մեղավոր բոլոր զոհերի համար: Կարա լավ ներքին գործերի նախարար աշխատի, բայց դե նախագահ շատ էր իրան

----------


## Artgeo

Պատերազմը դադարեցնելու ամենահեշտ ձևը ռուսական ֆաշիստների հեռացումն ա Վրաստանից:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ռոկի թունելում տասնյակ ռուսական տանկեր են այրվում:

----------


## Երվանդ

Արտգոն Սահակաշվիլու ֆան կլուբիցա աչքիս :LOL: , վրացիք որ վրացի են էլի մտածում են որ Սահակաշվիլին թքած ուներ սեփական ժողովրդի վրա քանի որ գիտեր որ լիքը զոհեր հաստատ լինելու են , եթե նույնիսկ ամեն ինչ իրա պլանով գնար, մենակ իրա ֆաներն են իրան արդարացնում ու ամեն ինչ բարդում Ռուսների վրա:

----------


## Artgeo

Հաղթական ավարտը մոտ է 



> 09 августа 2008 года 18:21
> Очевидцы сообщают, что в Южную Осетию идут автопоезда с натовской техникой
> Москва. 9 августа. INTERFAX.RU - Из Батуми в сторону Южной Осетии направляются автопоезда с натовской техникой и без номерных знаков, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в субботу вечером по телефону очевидцы.
> 
> 
> По их словам, местное население рассчитывает на помощь НАТО в конфликте с Южной Осетией. Кроме того, отметили очевидцы, южнее Батуми в море близ границы с Турцией стоят корабли с турецкой морской пехотой.

----------


## Grieg

> ժամանակն ա միավորվելու անտիպատերազմական սկզբունքի շուրջ:


+100 երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ

ժողովուրդ իսկ Ակումբից մարդ կա Վրաստանում հանգստացող? հետները կապ կա? 
ես կասկածում եմ որ հայ հանսգտացողներին ել կտանեն ֆրոնտ, ով ա հարցնում կռվի ժամանակ հայ ես թե վրացի կամ հավատում ասածին

----------


## Վարպետ

> Պատերազմը դադարեցնելու ամենահեշտ ձևը ռուսական ֆաշիստների հեռացումն ա Վրաստանից:


Միանշանակ: Գումարած` ֆաշիստ վրացիների վտարումը Հարավային Օսիայից:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Պատերազմը դադարեցնելու ամենահեշտ ձևը ռուսական ֆաշիստների հեռացումն ա Վրաստանից:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Ռոկի թունելում տասնյակ ռուսական տանկեր են այրվում:


«ռուսական ֆաշիստ» Սահակաշվիլու քարոզչամեքենանա, իրանք օրենքով խաղապահի մանդատ ունեն, իրանց վրա հարձակվել են հիմա էլ պատասխանում են, ֆաշիզմը որնա ըտեղ :Think:

----------


## Վարպետ

> +100 երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ
> 
> ժողովուրդ իսկ Ակումբից մարդ կա Վրաստանում հանգստացող? հետները կապ կա? 
> ես կասկածում եմ որ հայ հանսգտացողներին ել կտանեն ֆրոնտ, ով ա հարցնում կռվի ժամանակ հայ ես թե վրացի կամ հավատում ասածին


Ակումբից չեն, բայց ես երկու ընտանիք ծանոթ ունեմ... Կապ չկա :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

> +100 երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ
> 
> ժողովուրդ իսկ Ակումբից մարդ կա Վրաստանում հանգստացող? հետները կապ կա? 
> ես կասկածում եմ որ հայ հանսգտացողներին ել կտանեն ֆրոնտ, ով ա հարցնում կռվի ժամանակ հայ ես թե վրացի կամ հավատում ասածին


Իմ ընկերներից կան նդեղ ամեն ինչ նորմալա հլը որ, մի ժամ առաջ եմ խոսել, դաժե ուզում էին մինչև ամսի 12-ը մնային:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ակումբից չեն, բայց ես երկու ընտանիք ծանոթ ունեմ... Կապ չկա


Երբ ես փորձել կապ հաստատել? իմ ընկերները ՈՒռեկիում են նդեղ ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր մի ժամ առաջվա տվյալով

----------


## Marduk

նկարներ օսական մի գյուղից

http://milkavkaz.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9956#9956

----------


## Philosopher

> Հաղթական ավարտը մոտ է


Բարլուս: Իհարկե, ներող, բայց.

1. Քո նման Վրաստանի քաղաքացուն արժանի նախագահ է Սահակաշվիլին:
2. Մոսկվայում Սահակաշվիլու դատին կաշխատեմ անձամբ ներկա գտնվել: Գոնե տոնական բացմանը:
3. Հաղթական ավարտի մոտ լինելու կապակցությամբ մաղարիչ եմ ուզում` ճառագայթման դեմ պաշտպանող հանդերձանքի տեսքով:
4. Էսօր բանակիդ քեֆին գալու եմ:

Ներող, բայց կյանքը ավելի բարդ բան ա, քան քո ԴԻՇՈՎԻ հակառուսականությունը: Հասցրիր: Ց :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Իմ ընկերներից կան նդեղ ամեն ինչ նորմալա հլը որ, մի ժամ առաջ եմ խոսել, դաժե ուզում էին մինչև ամսի 12-ը մնային:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Երբ ես փորձել կապ հաստատել? իմ ընկերները ՈՒռեկիում են նդեղ ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր մի ժամ առաջվա տվյալով


Մի ընտանիք` Կոբուլետիում ա: Ռոումինգ արած վիվասելը անհասանելի ա: Մյուսը նախորդ առավոտյան ա մեկնել... Ռոումինգ չպետք ա անեին, պետք ա վրացական համար գնեին ու զանգեին: Չեն զանգել դեռ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, պետք չի ծայրահեղության մեջ ընկնել ոչ աշխարհքաղաքական, ոչ էլ ներքաղաքական իրավիճակներում: Ոչինչ սեւ ու սպիտակ չի:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Երևի լավ չհասկացար: Սա իմ կարծիքը չէ: Օլիմպիական խաղերը խիստ օրենք ունեն. պատերազմող պետություններն իրավունք չունեն մասնակցելու:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մի ընտանիք` Կոբուլետիում ա: Ռոումինգ արած վիվասելը անհասանելի ա: Մյուսը նախորդ առավոտյան ա մեկնել... Ռոումինգ չպետք ա անեին, պետք ա վրացական համար գնեին ու զանգեին: Չեն զանգել դեռ:


Քոբուլեթիում էլ ծանոթ կա , խոսել են 4 ժամ առաջ, էլի ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր էտ ժամանակվա տվյալով:

Ավելացվել է 58 վայրկյան անց



> նկարներ օսական մի գյուղից
> 
> http://milkavkaz.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9956#9956


Էտ ռուսներն են արել կամ սարքել :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

> +100 երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ
> 
> ժողովուրդ իսկ Ակումբից մարդ կա Վրաստանում հանգստացող? հետները կապ կա? 
> ես կասկածում եմ որ հայ հանսգտացողներին ել կտանեն ֆրոնտ, ով ա հարցնում կռվի ժամանակ հայ ես թե վրացի կամ հավատում ասածին


Եղբայրս ու իր երկու ընկերները, իմ երկու ընկերը Քոբուլեթիում են հիմա:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Երևի լավ չհասկացար: Սա իմ կարծիքը չէ: Օլիմպիական խաղերը խիստ օրենք ունեն. պատերազմող պետություններն իրավունք չունեն մասնակցելու:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Բյուր ջան, սխալ ցիտատ էի բերել, մատաղ :Smile:  Այ սա պետք ա ցիտեի :Jpit:  Բնականաբար օլիմպիական կանոններին ծանոթ եմ :Smile: 





> Պետրո՛ս, իսկականից dvgray-ին բան մի ասա: Էս թեմայում իմ չգրելու միակ պատճառն էն էր, որ dvgray-ն արդեն ամեն ինչ ասել էր: Ու շատ ճիշտ: *Քանի՞ դար է պետք հայ ժողովրդին, որ էդ հասարակ ճշմարտությունները հասկանան:*


Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Քոբուլեթիում էլ ծանոթ կա , խոսել են 4 ժամ առաջ, էլի ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր էտ ժամանակվա տվյալով:


Եր ջան, նորմալը` լավ ա, որ նորմալ ա: Բայց էդ մարդիկ պատկերացնում են, թե ոնց են հետ գալու? Մի բան ասում են իրանց էդ մասին? Գորին չկա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ե՞ս եմ ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնում:  :LOL:  Ներքաղաքական հարցում այն քիչ մարդկանցից եմ, որ երկու ծայրահեղություններից ոչ մեկը չի ընտրում, իսկ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը… Հը՛մ, կարծեմ դուք եք քանի էջ անխնա քֆրտել վրացիներին: Հա՛, գուցե ես իմ հակառուսականությամբ ծայրահեղության հասնում եմ, բայց հիմքեր ունեմ: Վրացիները ձեզ ի՞նչ են արել, որ էս աստիճանի ուզում եք, որ պարտվեն:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ե՞ս եմ ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնում:  Ներքաղաքական հարցում այն քիչ մարդկանցից եմ, որ երկու ծայրահեղություններից ոչ մեկը չի ընտրում, իսկ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը… Հը՛մ, կարծեմ դուք եք քանի էջ անխնա քֆրտել վրացիներին: Հա՛, գուցե ես իմ հակառուսականությամբ ծայրահեղության հասնում եմ, բայց հիմքեր ունեմ: Վրացիները ձեզ ի՞նչ են արել, որ էս աստիճանի ուզում եք, որ պարտվեն:


Բյուր ջան, հենց ասածս էդ ա, որ երբ մի բանին սեւ ես նայում, քաղաքականության պարագայում միշտ չի սեւ: ՈՒ նույնը` սպիտակը: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը միշտ չի սպիտակ: Լեւոնը միշտ չի սեւ: Ռուսը միշտ չի թշնամի: Վրացին միշտ չի մեղք: Միշտը մեր շահերն են, միշտը Ղարաբաղի կարգավիճակն ա, միշտը մեր ազգային անվտանգությունն ա, միշտը մեր ճիշտը, անգամ եթե դա չակերտավոր ա, բայց մերն ա, առաջ տանելու հնարավորությունը չկորցնելն ա: Հուսամ ավելի պարզ արտահայտվեցի :Smile:  Բայց ո~նց չէի ուզենա քո հետ բանավեճ սկսել, ազնիվ խոսք: Արի ապրենք էլի~...  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ չէի ուզենա… Ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, որ միշտը մեր շահերն ա, բայց տվյալ դեպքում լևոնը միշտ սև ա դառնում, Վազգենը միշտ սպիտակ չի, ռոբիկն էլ ա միշտ սև, սերժիկը միշտ սև չի, ռուսները միշտ սև են, վրացիներն էլ միշտ սև չեն: Բայց արի ու տես, դուք կպած վրացիներին եք քֆրտում:

----------


## Տատ

> 09 августа 2008 года 18:21
> Очевидцы сообщают, что в Южную Осетию идут автопоезда с натовской техникой
> Москва. 9 августа. INTERFAX.RU - *Из Батуми* в сторону Южной Осетии направляются автопоезда с натовской техникой и *без номерных знаков*, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в субботу вечером по* телефону очевидцы*.
> По их словам, местное население рассчитывает на помощь НАТО в конфликте с Южной Осетией. Кроме того, отметили очевидцы, южнее Батуми в море близ границы с Турцией стоят корабли с *турецкой морской пехотой.*


դու այստեղ շատ ուրախանալու բան ե՞ս տեսնում։ Չհասկացա՞ր, որ ՆԱՏՈն գալ ունի, իսկ գնալ` չունի։ Թուրքերը Կիպրոս եկան` իրենց քաղաքացիներին պաշտպանելու, հարցերը լուծեցին ու…գնացի՞ն։

Էլ չասած, որ այդ տեղեկությունները չափազանց փքված ու կասկածելի են ( սևացրածը), այդ տեսնողները երևի բինօկլներով են տեսել турецкую морскую пехоту. Սահակաշվիլին իր հարիֆ ժողովրդին հանգստացնում ու դուխ ա տալիս։ Հա, ՆԱՏՕՆ վազեց։
Դե, այսպիսի բան էլ կա գրված



> В Махачкале (Дагестан) формируются отряды добровольцев, желающих защищать Южную Осетию
> ...Псковские десантники пришли в Цхинвал
> ...Из Москвы в Цхинвал уезжают добровольцы
> ...Российский спецназ перебрасывается в район Цхинвала
> ...О готовности принять беженцев из Южной Осетии заявила Чеченская Республика
> ...Черноморский флот России в боевой готовности


ոչ միայն Չեչենները և ոչ միայն փախստական ընդունելով ոտքի են կանգնած օսերի համար։ Лезгины, абхазцы, кабардино-балкарцы
Ռուսաստանն իհարկե իր շահերն է պաշտպանում, բայց դրանք իրոք իր շահերն են, հարևանական«, և ամերիկյան ձևեր չի թափում` վայ, դեմոկրատիա, վայ, մարդու իրավունք…։ տվյալ պահին ամենալավը հենց ռուսական նյութերն են։
դու, Առտգեո, ամերիկյան կան հենց Եվրոպական կողծավոր մամուլը կարդա, գուցե վերջապես սիրտդ խառնի։

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ես էլ չէի ուզենա… Ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, որ միշտը մեր շահերն ա, բայց տվյալ դեպքում լևոնը միշտ սև ա դառնում, Վազգենը միշտ սպիտակ չի, ռոբիկն էլ ա միշտ սև, սերժիկը միշտ սև չի, ռուսները միշտ սև են, վրացիներն էլ միշտ սև չեն: Բայց արի ու տես, դուք կպած վրացիներին եք քֆրտում:


Ցա~վդ տանեմ... Ես երկրորդ համաշխարհայինի համար նույնիսկ գերմանացիներին չեմ քֆրտում, այ բալա: Ոտեղ կարդում ես վրացիք` հասկացի անասուն Սահակաշվիլի իրա խամաճիկներով: Որտեղ կարդում ես օսեր` մի հասկացի Կոկոյտի, հասկացիր` անկախության ձգտող ժողովուրդ: ՈՒղղակի հիմա բոլորս էմոցիաների մեջ ենք, նման մանրուքների հետեւից չենք ընկնում: Մանավանդ որ գիտենք` մենք մերոնցով ենք, կհասկացվենք: Իսկ ես ուզում եմ Վրաստանը պարտվի, որովհետեւ չեմ ուզում ստեղծվի "սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման" նման նախադեպ, քանի որ դա հղի ա Ղարաբաղի համար անկանխատեսելի հետեւանքներով: Բայց ոչ ոք չի կարող ինձ ասել, որ ես ատում եմ վրացիներին կամ ատել եմ: Նույն կերպ դժվար ա ինձ մեղադրել ռուսամետության մեջ:

----------


## Grieg

Լուսանկնարներ Գորի քաղաքից

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Պատերազմը դադարեցնելու ամենահեշտ ձևը ռուսական ֆաշիստների հեռացումն ա Վրաստանից:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Ռոկի թունելում տասնյակ ռուսական տանկեր են այրվում:


Գուցե, Առտ, ավելի լավ ես տեղեկացված իրականությանը, գուցե բան կա որ մենք չգիտենք… Չնայած, որ տարբեր մարդիկ կարող են ապրել տարբեր միջավայրերում, կան գաղափարներ, որ ունիվերսալ են: Օրինակ. մարդու կյանքի արժեքը: 
Վրաստանը չպետք ա սկսեր ռմբակոծել քաղաքը, սա ցույց տվեց, որ իրականում Օսիան ճիշտ էր, որ չէր ուզում միանալ Վրաստանին, այսինքն Վրաստանը ընդունում է օսերին որպես թշնամի, որին կարելի է կոտորել… Փաստացի իրավիճակը ցույց ա տալիս, որ Վրաստանը ուզում ա ունենա Օսիա, առանց օսերի, Օսիայում գնում ա բառի բուն իմաստով եղեռն: 
Բացի դրանից, եթե ընդունում ես վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը, ուրեմն, Ղարաբաղն էլ արի նվիրենք ադրբեջանցիներին: Բայց տենց չի էլի, ժողովուրդները ունեն ինքնորոշման իրավունք, ու եթե ամերիկան ասում ա որ Կոսովն ունի էտ իրավունքը, Օսիան չէ, կամ Ղարաբաղը չէ, դա չի նշանակում որ տենց էլ պետք ա անենք

Հ.գ. Մարդասպանությունը միշտ մնում ա մարդասպանություն, ինչ բարձր գաղափարի ներքո ուզում ես որ արա:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Ես էլ չէի ուզենա… Ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, որ միշտը մեր շահերն ա, բայց տվյալ դեպքում լևոնը միշտ սև ա դառնում, Վազգենը միշտ սպիտակ չի, ռոբիկն էլ ա միշտ սև, սերժիկը միշտ սև չի, ռուսները միշտ սև են, վրացիներն էլ միշտ սև չեն: Բայց արի ու տես, դուք կպած վրացիներին եք քֆրտում:


Շատ վիճարկելի հայտարարությունն ես անում, սիրելի Strange Little Girl, Էն ռուսները, որ ասենք ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ժամանակ օգնել են միշտ սև են  :Shok: 
Դաժը Լևոնըմիշտ սև չի, որովհետև, երևի տեղյակ չես, Վրաստանում,/ որը ծով ունի, ջրառատ երկիր ա, այսինքն ռեսուրսներով մեր երկրից ավելի հարուստ ա/,  Բաթումի քաղաքում իմ տվյալներով, մինչև 2004-2005 թիվը հովհարային անձշջատումներ ա ունեցել, հոսանքը տվել են ժամը )ից հետո երեկոյան, իսկ դու ասում ես Լևոնը միշտ սև ա, մեր մոտ 94թվից հոսանքը 24  ժամ 7օր ա

Իսկ որ Սերժիկը միշտ սև չի, ասեմ որ միշտ էլ սև ա :LOL:  Վերջին ականառու դեպքը: Օլիմպիադայի բացման ժամանակ ԲՈԼՈՐ երկրների նախագահները, փագավորները և այլն… իրենց թիմերի անցնելու ժամանակ ոտքի էին կանգնում ու ողջունում, սիկ մեր խելացի նախագահը համարում է որ այդքան չկան մեր սպորտսմենները որ ողջունի, նույնիսկ նստած մնաց  :LOL:  Ամոթ  :Angry2:

----------


## Տատ

վրացամետ նյութ ե՞նք ուզում,  ադրբեջանականը կարելի է կարդալ`ռուսական ագրեսսիայի դեմ է, շատ դիպուկ :Bad: 


> Еще более однозначными были комментарии политологов. В частности, Вафа Гулузаде заявил агентству 1news.az следующее: "Мои прогнозы сбываются, Москва оставляет этот регион и надолго. Она даже не может защитить своих *выкормышей - югоосетинских сепаратистов*. Грузия заняла правильную позицию по восстановлению свою территориальной целостности. Саакашвили понял, что с России взять нечего, и он сделал ставку на США и НАТО и, в принципе, не ошибся. Создав при помощи НАТО сильную армию в регионе, Саакашвили сделал, так что с ним уже начали считаться. Когда я говорил, что Москва скоро уйдет с региона, к моим мнениям многие относились скептически. Сейчас же я говорю, чтобы вернуть Карабах, Азербайджан должен быть рядом с США И НАТО. *Не надо бояться России, получив поддержку Вашингтона и Брюсселя, и нам следует начать операцию по очищению Карабаха от сепаратистов*. Вы скоро также увидите позорный уход России с Армении. После Южной Осетии армяне поймут, что Россия и их может сдать, поэтому они тоже все теснее будут сближаться с НАТО".


http://www.regnum.ru/news/1038845.html
Մի բան հասկացա, որ առանց օտար օգնության ոչ հարուստ Ադրբեջանը, ոչ էլ մեծախոս Վրաստանը չեն պատրաստվում (նույնիսկ պատկերացնում)  իրենց ներքին հարցերը լուծել։ Այ մենք հայերս` ներքինը չէ, արտաքինը մենակ կլուծենք։ 
Հեգնում եմ իհարկե, բայց լավ կլիներ իրոք մինիմումի հասցնել օգնության կարիքը, փորձել ձեռքից ձեռք չընկնել ու շատ լավ քննել օգնողի անձը։ Մեծ ընտրություն ունե՞նք։

----------


## Քամի

Չհաստատված տվյալներով, ներկա պահին Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին ծանր առողջական վիճակում է, նա սրտի կաթված է տարել: Վերջին անգամ նա հայտնվել է հասարակությունում 18:40-ին Մոսկվայի ժամանակով, ինչից հետո անհայտացել է լրագրողների տեսադաշտից: Ըստ լրագրողների շրջանում տարածվող լուրերի, նա հոսպիտալացվել է «սուր սրտային անբավարվածություն» ախտորոշմամբ: Լուրեր են տարածվում նաեւ այն մասին, որ առաջիկա օրերին Սահակաշվիլին կարող է ինքնաթիռով տեղափոխվել Թուրքիա շտապ վիրահատության համար: Վրաստանի աղբյուրի համաձայն, Վրաստանի առողջապահության նախարարությունը հրաժարվել է մեկնաբանել Սահակաշվիլիի հիվանդության եւ հնարավոր հոսպիտալացման մասին լուրերը: Այդուհանդերձ, նա, ըստ երեւույթին, դեռեւս գտնվում է Վրաստանում, հաղորդում է Geopolitika.ru-ն:

----------


## Վարպետ

> վրացամետ նյութ ե՞նք ուզում,  ադրբեջանականը կարելի է կարդալ`ռուսական ագրեսսիայի դեմ է, շատ դիպուկhttp://www.regnum.ru/news/1038845.html


Էդ Գուլուզադեն էն հազվադեպ երեւույթներից մեկն ա, որին առանց ցավ ապրելու մերկ ձեռքերով կխեղդեի: Ասա` այ անասուն, դու ես գնալու կռվես?

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Սահակաշվիլուց շատ բան պետք էլ չէր սպասել: ԱՄՆ-ում սովորած և ուղեղի լվացում անցած ջահել, որի ազնվագույն երազանքներն ու ցանկություններն անգամ մանիպույացիայի են ենթարկվել իր "ուսուցիչների" կողմից: Սա արևմուտքի առաջին զոհը չի նման իրավիճակներում: Խելոք մարդը գոնե կնայեր մինչև ինքը եղածների պատմությունն ու եզրակացություններ կաներ…  
Հիմա իր կարճամտության պատճառով երկիրն է վտանգել ( էլ չասենք որ սեփական սիրտն էլ բարախլիտ սկսեց անել): Ինքը դաս ա քաղում հիմա, բայց… վրացիք ինչ մեղք ունեն: Ռուսական տափակություն կա. " Նե մոժեշ սռած, նե մուչայ ժոպու" …

CNN ասում էր Աբխազիան գնդակոծել ա վրացական դիրքերը: Էս խմորը սկսում ջուր քաշել…

----------


## Մտահոգ

*ՀԱՄԱԺՈՎՐԴԱԿԱՆ ՇԱՐԺՄԱՆ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ* 
Արդեն երրորդ օրն է, ինչ վրաց-հարավօսեթական հակամարտության գոտում տեղի են ունենում ըստ էության պատերազմական գործողություններ: Ռազմական կոնֆլիկտը շարունակվում է, զոհերի թիվը, մեծագույն մասը քաղաքացիական բնակչութունից, տարբեր տվյալներով անցնում է 2000-ի սահմանը:

Հայաստանի Համաժողովրդական շարժումն իր խորը անհանգստությունն ու ցավակցությունն է հայտնում ծավալված ողբերգական դեպքերի ու մարդկային զոհերի առիթով` համարելով որ այդօրինակ հակամարտությունները պետք է կարգավորվեն միմիայն խաղաղ բանակցությունների ճանապարհով:

Պատերազմական գործողությունները դուրս են եկել հակամարտության գոտու սահմաններից: Վտանգի տակ են Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն մտնող կարեւոր ճանապարհները եւ կոմունիկացիաները, որոնք կենսական նշանակություն ունեն երկրի անվտանգության համար: Անապահով վիճակում են հայտնվել վրացական հանգստավայրերում եւ այլ վայրերում գտնվող Հայաստանի 10.000-ից ավելի քաղաքացիներ, ինչպես նաեւ ողջ վրացահայությունը:

Այս պայմաններում, երբ յուրաքանչյուր ժամը կարող է ճակատագրական լինել, ՀՀ դե ֆակտո նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը իր շքախմբով անվրդով շարունակում է օլիմպիական հանգիստը եւ զվարճանքները Չինաստանում: Սերժ Սարգսյանի` երկրի ղեկավարի համար արտառոց այս պահվածքը, ցավոք, բնական ու բնութագրական է նրա համար: ՄԵնք դատապարտում ենք Սերժ Սարգսյանի` ազգային անվտանգության եւ երկրի քաղաքացիների ճակատագրի նկատմամբ դրսեւորած հանցավոր անտարբերությունը: Երկրի իշխանություններից պահանջում ենք իրավիճակից թելադրված համարժեք միջոցներ ձեռնարկելª համապատասխան օգնություն ցուցաբերելու մեր քաղաքացիներին, ինչպես նաեւ ռուսական եւ վրացական իշխանությունների հետ անհրաժեշտ կոնսուլտացիաներ անցկացնել` Հայաստանի անխափան մատակարարումն ապահովող կոմունիկացիաների գործունեությունը չվտանգելու նպատակով:

ՀԱՄԱԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱԿԱՆ ՇԱՐԺՄԱՆ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆ
09.08.2008

----------


## azat11

Ժողովուրդ, Վրաստանում ոչ ոք չի քննադատում Սահակաշվիլու գործողությունները, սա նշանակում է, որ նա իսկական լիդեր է և ղեկավարում է իր ազգի պայքարը: Ինչու" եք ուզում, որ նա մտածի և վարվի հայավարի?

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ժողովուրդ, Վրաստանում ոչ ոք չի քննադատում Սահակաշվիլու գործողությունները, սա նշանակում է, որ նա իսկական լիդեր է և ղեկավարում է իր ազգի պայքարը: Ինչու" եք ուզում, որ նա մտածի և վարվի հայավարի?


Չենք ուզում, ինչու ենք ուզում? Մենք ենք մտածում հայավարի: Չի կարելի?

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժողովուրդ, Վրաստանում ոչ ոք չի քննադատում Սահակաշվիլու գործողությունները, սա նշանակում է, որ նա իսկական լիդեր է և ղեկավարում է իր ազգի պայքարը: Ինչու" եք ուզում, որ նա մտածի և վարվի հայավարի?


Ի՞Նչ գիտես

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ժողովուրդ, *Վրաստանում ոչ ոք չի քննադատում* Սահակաշվիլու գործողությունները, սա նշանակում է, որ նա իսկական լիդեր է և ղեկավարում է իր ազգի պայքարը: Ինչու" եք ուզում, որ նա մտածի և վարվի հայավարի?


տպավորություն ստացվեց որ դու Վրաստանում ես ապրում կամ մանրակրկիտ հարցախույզ ես կատարել Վրաստանի բնակչության մեջ ու հանգել նման բացարձակ եզրակացության.. :Think: 

.. իսկ այ ես կարծում եմ որ Վրաստանում կան բավականաչափ լրջամիտ ու ոչ արնախում մարդիկ որոնք այս արյունահեղության համար քննադատում են մստր Սաակաշվիլուն..

----------


## Երվանդ

> Լուսանկնարներ Գորի քաղաքից


Էս ամեն ինչը նայելուց հետո ինչ կարևորա ովա սխալ ովա ճիշտ , մարդիկ են մեռնում ու ընտանիքներով օս թե վրացի ինչ տարբերություն, ռուսի գնդակից տե վրացու ինչ տարբերություն, պատերազմը մարդկանց հորինաց ամանավատ բաննա :Sad:

----------


## azat11

> Չենք ուզում, ինչու ենք ուզում? Մենք ենք մտածում հայավարի: Չի կարելի?


Ամեն ինչ կարելիա Վարպետ, նույնիսկ մտածել հայավարի` վրացիների համար: :Smile: 
Հ. Գ. Կուզեի մի քիչ էլ մենք էդ դմբոների թասիբն ու ազատությունն ունենանք:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Էս ամեն ինչը նայելուց հետո ինչ կարևորա ովա սխալ ովա ճիշտ , մարդիկ են մեռնում ու ընտանիքներով օս թե վրացի ինչ տարբերություն, ռուսի գնդակից տե վրացու ինչ տարբերություն, պատերազմը մարդկանց հորինաց ամանավատ բաննա


Իհարկե պատերազմից ահավոր բան չկա... Ես վաղը մոմ կվառեմ հանուն խաղաղության:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ամեն ինչ կարելիա Վարպետ, նույնիսկ մտածել հայավարի` վրացիների համար:
> Հ. Գ. Կուզեի մի քիչ էլ մենք էդ դմբոների թասիբն ու ազատությունն ունենանք:


Կասկածող փնտրենք իրար հետ ու հանդիպացնենք Սեֆիլյան Ժիրոյին, Փափազյան Աշոտին կամ Մերաբյան Ապրեսին? Մի քիչ պատմռտեն` ինչ կար, ինչ չկար Ղարաբաղի ֆրոնտերում?
Տարբերությունն էն ա, որ լավ անելը լավ տղու արարք չի: Լավ տղու արարքը ճիշտ անելն ա:

----------


## azat11

> Կասկածող փնտրենք իրար հետ ու հանդիպացնենք Սեֆիլյան Ժիրոյին, Փափազյան Աշոտին կամ Մերաբյան Ապրեսին? Մի քիչ պատմռտեն` ինչ կար, ինչ չկար Ղարաբաղի ֆրոնտերում?
> Տարբերությունն էն ա, որ լավ անելը լավ տղու արարք չի: Լավ տղու արարքը ճիշտ անելն ա:


Կասկածողի մոմենտը լավ չհասկացա... Մենք լավ զինվորներ իրոք շատ ունենք, հենց քո թվարկածները....
Ես քաղաքացիական հասարակությանն ու հատկապես մեր քաղաքական գործիչներին եմ ցանկանում ազատ, անկախ և ազգային մտածելակերպ: Վրացիները դա ունեն, գուցեև չափից ավելի:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ամեն ինչ կարելիա Վարպետ, նույնիսկ մտածել հայավարի` վրացիների համար:
> Հ. Գ. Կուզեի մի քիչ էլ մենք էդ դմբոների թասիբն ու ազատությունն ունենանք:
> :



ունենք ապեր, նույնիսկ հիմիկվա վրացիներից շատ, էն էլ անցյալ դարասկզբին, թասիբով բանկ Օտոմանի գրավում, հետո 2.5 միլիոն հայությանը ազատելու գնացած 270 հոգանոց Խանասորի արշավանք, հետո թասիբով կոալիցիա երիտ թուրքերի հետ, հետո թասիբով Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիր... 
հիմա էլ լավ ենք արել որ ինչ արել ենք... տես վերևի գրառումը լավի ճշտի ու անոնց կատարողների մասին...

----------


## azat11

> ունենք ապեր, նույնիսկ հիմիկվա վրացիներից շատ, էն էլ անցյալ դարասկզբին, թասիբով բանկ Օտոմանի գրավում, հետո 2.5 միլիոն հայությանը ազատելու գնացած 270 հոգանոց Խանասորի արշավանք, հետո թասիբով կոալիցիա երիտ թուրքերի հետ, հետո թասիբով Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիր... 
> հիմա էլ լավ ենք արել որ ինչ արել ենք... տես վերևի գրառումը լավի ճշտի ու անոնց կատարողների մասին...


Վեջդ մի դիր,հաղթելու ենք!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Կասկածողի մոմենտը լավ չհասկացա... Մենք լավ զինվորներ իրոք շատ ունենք, հենց քո թվարկածները....
> Ես քաղաքացիական հասարակությանն ու հատկապես մեր քաղաքական գործիչներին եմ ցանկանում ազատ, անկախ և ազգային մտածելակերպ: Վրացիները դա ունեն, գուցեև չափից ավելի:


... ուրեմն էն բանից ամենահետաքրքիր ու ամենաազատ ազգային մտածելակերպ ունեցող քաղաքական գործիչին  որ Սաահակաշվիլու պես իրա քյյալագյոզությամբ պիտի սեփական ժողովրդին ու հետն էլ ուրիշներին էն երեք տառանոց բանի մեջ գցի ու պոռո-պոռո խոսալուց բացի այլ բան չկարողանա անել... այ տենց մեկն էլ մենք ունենք որ Օպերայի հայաթի սրճարաններում ատրճանակ ա կրակում՝ որ Ստամբուլը դարձնի արյան ծով...

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կասկածողի մոմենտը լավ չհասկացա... Մենք լավ զինվորներ իրոք շատ ունենք, հենց քո թվարկածները....
> Ես քաղաքացիական հասարակությանն ու հատկապես մեր քաղաքական գործիչներին եմ ցանկանում ազատ, անկախ և ազգային մտածելակերպ: Վրացիները դա ունեն, գուցեև չափից ավելի:


Կասկածողի մասը վերաբերվում էր ազգային թասիբի դրսեւորմանը` նման իրավիճակներում: Ու դու պետք ա հիշես, թե ոնց ա էդ թասիբը դրսեւորվել ժամանակին:

Հ.Գ. Հենց նոր ինֆորմացիա ստացա, որ զորահավաքը Թիֆլիսում կազմակերպվում ա սենց: Կանգնացնում են ավտոբուսը, օրինակ, ու դեմքից մոտավոր տարիքը հասկանալով`  բռթում հավաքակայան տանող ավտոբուսի մեջ: Արտգեոյից խաբար կա? Լուրջ :Sad:

----------


## Տատ

Կապ ունի այն, որ Սահակաշվիլիի և նախորդների վրացական քաղաքականությունը փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ, իսկ այս հարձակումն առավել ևս` աննասունություն է; Իսկ թե ով ում կկանչի օգնության` դա իրոք արդեն կապ չունի։ Երևի գոռոզության նշան է, վրացուն վիդիտե լի Ռուսաստանը հերիք չէր, միայն ԱՄՆ կարող է ամբիցիաները բավարարել։ Լավ է հնչում։ Դարձրեց իր երկիրը խաղալիք, փայլի համար։ 

ռուսներն էլ պակաս կեղտոտ մատներ չունեն այս հարցերում, պարզ է, չեն կարող ասել` ինքնորոշում օսերին, անմիջապես մի շարք գավառներ կակտիվանան։ բայց նրանք ավելի պարզունակ են գործում, վերջում բռունցքը սեղանին խփելուց չեն ասում ԱՄՆ-ի պես միամիտ աչքերով` ախր մենք միայն ձեր մասին էինք մտածում.

----------


## azat11

> Կասկածողի մասը վերաբերվում էր ազգային թասիբի դրսեւորմանը` նման իրավիճակներում: Ու դու պետք ա հիշես, թե ոնց ա էդ թասիբը դրսեւորվել ժամանակին:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հենց նոր ինֆորմացիա ստացա, որ զորահավաքը Թիֆլիսում կազմակերպվում ա սենց: Կանգնացնում են ավտոբուսը, օրինակ, ու դեմքից մոտավոր տարիքը հասկանալով`  բռթում հավաքակայան տանող ավտոբուսի մեջ: Արտգեոյից խաբար կա? Լուրջ


Դու էլ պիտի որ հիշես, որ ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում մերոնք էլ նույնն էին անում: Թեև մեր պատերազմն ավելի արդար ու ազգային էր, միայն կամավորներով և զինկոմիսարիատներին ենթարկվողներով յոլա չգնացինք: Էլ չասեմ, թե ինչ փողեր աշխատեցին զինկոմները.......

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> ... ուրեմն էն բանից ամենահետաքրքիր ու ամենաազատ ազգային մտածելակերպ ունեցող քաղաքական գործիչին  որ Սաահակաշվիլու պես իրա քյյալագյոզությամբ պիտի սեփական ժողովրդին ու հետն էլ ուրիշներին էն երեք տառանոց բանի մեջ գցի ու պոռո-պոռո խոսալուց բացի այլ բան չկարողանա անել... այ տենց մեկն էլ մենք ունենք որ Օպերայի հայաթի սրճարաններում ատրճանակ ա կրակում՝ որ Ստամբուլը դարձնի արյան ծով...


Միգուցե համաձայնեմ քո հետ, բայց տարբերությունն այն է, որ մեր ժողովուրդը և ընդիմություն կոչեցյալները այն ժամանակ էլ(20-րդ դարի սկզբում) դեմ էին դաշնակների կռվին (ճիշտն ու սխալը չեմ քննարկում), իսկ վրացիները այս հարցում խիստ համախմբված են, հատկապես, որ իրենք հարձակվողի պես մի բան են: Նշանակումա Սահակաշվիլին իրենց ազգին սազումա????

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Միգուցե համաձայնեմ քո հետ, բայց տարբերությունն այն է, որ մեր ժողովուրդը և ընդիմություն կոչեցյալները այն ժամանակ էլ դեմ էին դաշնակների կռվին (ճիշտն ու սխալը չեմ քննարկում), իսկ վրացիները այս հարցում խիստ համախմբված են, հատկապես, որ իրենք հարձակվողի պես մի բան են: Նշանակումա Սահակաշվիլին իրենց ազգին սազումա????


մի քանի գրառում առաջ կարծեմ հարցրեցի քեզ, թե ինչու ես այդքան վստահ որ վրացիները ուզում էին այս արյունահեղությունը ու չեն քննադատում Սաակաշվիլուն՞.. ես վրացիների մասին բավականին լավ կարծիք ունեմ չհավատալու համար, որ գիշերային Ցխինվալլի ռմբակոծումը ու անմեղ մարդկանց սպանդը, հրճվանքով է ընդունվել բոլոր վրացիների կողմից:

մի հատ էլ նեղություն քաշի ինձ բացատրելու թե այն ժամանակ՝ 20-րդ դարի սկզբին ով էր դեմ ու ովքեր էին ընդիմությունը, ինչ որ չեմ հիշում դիմություն ու ընդիմություն այդ ժամանակվա Հայաստանում՞

----------


## azat11

> մի քանի գրառում առաջ կարծեմ հարցրեցի քեզ, թե ինչու ես այդքան վստահ որ վրացիները ուզում էին այս արյունահեղությունը ու չեն քննադատում Սաակաշվիլուն՞.. ես վրացիների մասին բավականին լավ կարծիք ունեմ չհավատալու համար, որ գիշերային Ցխինվալլի ռմբակոծումը ու անմեղ մարդկանց սպանդը, հրճվանքով է ընդունվել բոլոր վրացիների կողմից:


Հարցդ չեմ նկատել, կներես: 
Նախ տարբերենք հումանիզմն ու քաղաքականությունը: Բոլոր նորմալ մարդիկ չեն ուզում պատերազմ և զոհեր, սակայն դա չի նշանակում, որ չկա արդար կամ ճիշտ պատերազմ, կամ այնպիսի իրավիճակ, որ պատերազմը և արյունահեղությունը ճիշտ որոշում է (ես սա ցավով եմ արձանագրում և բոլոր քաղաքակիրթ ազգերն էլ եղել են և կան մեծ արյունարբուներ, մենակ չասեք քսանմեկերորդ դար, ժամանակակից աշխարհ.......):
Ինչ վերաբերում է Վրաստատին, ողջ օպոզիցիան պաշտպանում է նախագահին, նույնիսկ` Օքրոաշվիլին, որը նույնիսկ փախած է Վրաստանից: Սա է կարևոր, սրանք են քաղաքականության պրոֆեսիոնալները: Իմ կարծիքը իհարկե պիտի երկրորդական լինի....
Ինչ վերաբերում է պատերազմին, ապա ի"նչ անեն, հանձնվեն ռուսի գթասրտությանը? Վրացիները դրան սովոր չեն, նրանք Ամերիկային էլ պասլատ կանեն, եթե դա իրենց շահերից բխի: Նախագահը, ով էլ որ նա լինի, այլ ելք չունի, հո կամովին չի հանձնելու իրենց հողերը: Իսկ ժողովրդի մեջքը կոտրել` կզելով օրինակ ռուսի առաջ, դա անընդունելի է, ավելի լավա կռվեն: Համել արխային, վրացուն որ դուր չեկավ իր ղեկավարի վարած քաղաքականությունը, մի օրում հեղափոխություն կանի, մի շարք փաստերի ականատես եղել ենք վերջին տաս-քսան տարում:
Հ. Գ. խնդրում եմ էքսպրոմտով վրա չտաք, ես ընդամենը արձանագրում եմ վրաց ազգային հատկանիշները, որտեղ հարգանքի արժանի շաաատ բաներ կան և նաև ոչ ամեն ինչն է իմ սկզբունքներին համահունչ:

----------


## Տատ

> մի քանի գրառում առաջ կարծեմ հարցրեցի քեզ, թե ինչու ես այդքան վստահ որ վրացիները ուզում էին այս արյունահեղությունը ու չեն քննադատում Սաակաշվիլուն՞.. ես վրացիների մասին բավականին լավ կարծիք ունեմ չհավատալու համար, որ գիշերային Ցխինվալլի ռմբակոծումը ու անմեղ մարդկանց սպանդը, հրճվանքով է ընդունվել բոլոր վրացիների կողմից:
> 
> մի հատ էլ նեղություն քաշի ինձ բացատրելու թե այն ժամանակ՝ 20-րդ դարի սկզբին ով էր դեմ ու ովքեր էին ընդիմությունը, ինչ որ չեմ հիշում դիմություն ու ընդիմություն այդ ժամանակվա Հայաստանում՞


Համաձայն

Դժգոհություն *չի լսվում*, ոչ թե չկա; վախենում են, ոչ էլ լուրջ ընդդիմություն ունեն Թիֆլիսում; Ոչ էլ նրանց ամբողջ ճիշտն են ասում, ստերից խճճվել կարելի է;
Աֆղանիստանի առաջին տարիներին ռուս մայրերը բողոքու՞մ էին։ Երբ զոհերը անչափ դարձան, նոր այդ ժամանակ հարցեր ծագեցին` իսկ ինչո՞ւ համար, մեզ պետք է այդ պատերազմը, բա դա մեր հողն է՞։

Վրացիները հիմա տաք են, իսկ կուզեն երկար պատերազմ ուղարկել իրենց տղաներին` օսերի գյուղերի ու քաղաքների համար։ ափսոս, որ մինչև իրենց դուռն այդ պատերազմի անիմաստությունը չհասնի, չեն կանգնեցնի, ներսից։ 
Օսերը` անվերջ պատրաստ են։ 
Այդ_ ինչու՞_ հարցը Արցախում երևի քիչ էր, մարդկային անհատական մակարդակով տրվող, բայց չարտասանվող։ Պատասխան ուներ միանշանակ

----------


## Kuk

Զոհերի մասին ռուսական լրատվամիջոցներն արդեն 2000 թիվն են նշում.. Տեսնես իրականում ինչքան ա էդ թիվը..

----------


## Artgeo

> Չհաստատված տվյալներով, ներկա պահին Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին ծանր առողջական վիճակում է, նա սրտի կաթված է տարել: Վերջին անգամ նա հայտնվել է հասարակությունում 18:40-ին Մոսկվայի ժամանակով, ինչից հետո անհայտացել է լրագրողների տեսադաշտից: Ըստ լրագրողների շրջանում տարածվող լուրերի, նա հոսպիտալացվել է «սուր սրտային անբավարվածություն» ախտորոշմամբ: Լուրեր են տարածվում նաեւ այն մասին, որ առաջիկա օրերին Սահակաշվիլին կարող է ինքնաթիռով տեղափոխվել Թուրքիա շտապ վիրահատության համար: Վրաստանի աղբյուրի համաձայն, Վրաստանի առողջապահության նախարարությունը հրաժարվել է մեկնաբանել Սահակաշվիլիի հիվանդության եւ հնարավոր հոսպիտալացման մասին լուրերը: Այդուհանդերձ, նա, ըստ երեւույթին, դեռեւս գտնվում է Վրաստանում, հաղորդում է Geopolitika.ru-ն:


Հերթական ռուսական դեզա  :Smile:  Սաակաշվիլին ողջ է, առողջ է ու երկրի հետ միասին գնում է դեպի հաղթանակ: Նրա կողքին են կանգնած ինչպես նրա կողմնակիցները, այնպես էլ ընդդիմությունը:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հերթական ռուսական դեզա  Սաակաշվիլին ողջ է, առողջ է ու երկրի հետ միասին գնում է դեպի հաղթանակ: Նրա կողքին են կանգնած ինչպես նրա կողմնակիցները, այնպես էլ ընդդիմությունը:


Քեզ չեն տարել հլը ապեր? Կամավորության սկզբունքը չի գործում? Բա դու չես ուզում մասնակցես հաղթանակին Արթ ջան?

----------


## Երվանդ

Կողմնակիցներից գոնե մեկը որ հաստատ կողքին չի :LOL: , Արթ ոնց ես հաջողացնում միշտ վտանգավոր տեղերից հեռու մնաս? :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Քեզ չեն տարել հլը ապեր? Կամավորության սկզբունքը չի գործում? Բա դու չես ուզում մասնակցես հաղթանակին Արթ ջան?


Միանում եմ...միգուցե գնաս կռվե՞ս Վրաստանիդ համար, Արթ։

Զա ռոդինու, զա Սահակաշվիլի, բան։

----------


## Legolas

> Հերթական ռուսական դեզա  Սաակաշվիլին ողջ է, առողջ է ու երկրի հետ միասին գնում է դեպի հաղթանակ: Նրա կողքին են կանգնած ինչպես նրա կողմնակիցները, այնպես էլ ընդդիմությունը:


Դու հայերին ես բալետ անում թե վրացիներին՞
Եթե վրացիները( ամերիկան) Ռուսաստանին դուրս քշեցին վրաստանից (ինչը բացառվումա) Հայաստանի համար վատ ա:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Միանում եմ...միգուցե գնաս կռվե՞ս Վրաստանիդ համար, Արթ։
> 
> Զա ռոդինու, զա Սահակաշվիլի, բան։


Խաթաբալադան հիշեցի: "ԱՐԱ ԵՍ ԶԱՆԳԻ ԵՄ ՍՊԱՍՈ~ՒՄ"  :Tongue:

----------


## Երվանդ

Մարդուն զոռով լարում ենք կրակի տակ :Smile: , բա որ հելնի ու էթա :Shok: , չնայած չէէէ գալացող լիներ ստեղի ցույցերին կգար երևի, էն ժամանակել էր ուղղակի բարոյահոգեբանական աջակցություն ցույց տալի :Wink:

----------


## Philosopher

> Հերթական ռուսական դեզա  Սաակաշվիլին ողջ է, առողջ է ու երկրի հետ միասին գնում է դեպի հաղթանակ: Նրա կողքին են կանգնած ինչպես նրա կողմնակիցները, այնպես էլ ընդդիմությունը:


Որ Մոսկվան գրավեք, էն ատոմային չեմադանի կենացը խմելուց ձեր էրկու` Նապելոն ու Հիտլեր ախպերներին կհիշեք: Ի~նչ տղեք էին :Smile: 

Լենինի տեղն էլ հանգիստ Շևարդնաձեին կդնեք: Մի քիչ էլ ձեր ախպերը պառկի :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Խաթաբալադան հիշեցի: "ԱՐԱ ԵՍ ԶԱՆԳԻ ԵՄ ՍՊԱՍՈ~ՒՄ"


լօօօօլ

----------


## Վարպետ

> Լենինի տեղն էլ հանգիստ Շևարդնաձեին կդնեք: Մի քիչ էլ ձեր ախպերը պառկի


Իրանց ախպերներից մեկը արդեն մի ռեյս պառկել ա, ընգեր: Մինչեւ վզներս գո~հ ենք ու շնորհակալ: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հերթական ռուսական դեզա  Սաակաշվիլին ողջ է, առողջ է ու երկրի հետ միասին գնում է դեպի հաղթանակ: Նրա կողքին են կանգնած ինչպես նրա կողմնակիցները, այնպես էլ ընդդիմությունը:


Դե ասա էլ բան չմնաց էլի, մնում է ռուսներին Օսեթիայից հանեն ու "օսերի" հետ երջանիկ ապրեն…

Artgeo ջան դու իսկապե՞ս հավատում ես.  դրան անգլերենով ասում են "wishfull thinking"…ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի Artgeo ջան, ես որևէ մեկի կողմից չեմ, բայց շատ ուզում եմ հասկանալ սրա տրամաբանությունը

----------


## Philosopher

> Իրանց ախպերներից մեկը արդեն մի ռեյս պառկել ա, ընգեր: Մինչեւ վզներս գո~հ ենք ու շնորհակալ:


Դե էս ամեն ինչ պառկելու մրցույց ա :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Կողմնակիցներից գոնե մեկը որ հաստատ կողքին չի, Արթ ոնց ես հաջողացնում միշտ վտանգավոր տեղերից հեռու մնաս?


Եր ախպերս ընդեղ ա  :Sad:  Բայց իրեն դեռ չեն տարել:
Ընկերոջս էին տարել էրեկ, էսօր հետ ա ուղարկել պաշտպանությանը նախարարը: Ռեզերվիստներին տարել էին ու նախարարը ասել ա, թե էս ջահելներին ինչի՞ համար եք բերել, ոչ կրակել գիտեն, ոչ տեղանքին են ծանոթ, իզուր մեռնելու են ու ուղարկել ա տուն, մենակ զենքն են հանձնել լրիվը, մնացած լրիվ էկիպիրովկայով տուն են թողել:

Չէի պատկերացնում, որ էսքան ցինիկ եք...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Քեզ չեն տարել հլը ապեր? Կամավորության սկզբունքը չի գործում? Բա դու չես ուզում մասնակցես հաղթանակին Արթ ջան?


Վրաստանում արդեն 4 տարի է պրոֆեսիոնալ բանակ կա: Զինված ուժերում լինելը աշխատանք ա, որի համար վճարում են, բավականին լավ: Այսպիսով, մնացածի կարիքը չկա: Բայց վստահ եղիր, որ հենց կարիքս եղավ ես կլինեմ այնտեղ, որտեղ պետք կլինեմ:

----------


## Philosopher

> Չէի պատկերացնում, որ էսքան ցինիկ եք...


Փոխադարձաբար: Եթե կարծում ես 2,000 օսը ախպեր ու ընկեր չունեն, երևի մի հատ իրանցից էդ հարցը ճշտես` հայրենիք վերադառնալուն պես :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Դե ասա էլ բան չմնաց էլի, մնում է ռուսներին Օսեթիայից հանեն ու "օսերի" հետ երջանիկ ապրեն…
> 
> Artgeo ջան դու իսկապե՞ս հավատում ես.  դրան անգլերենով ասում են "wishfull thinking"…ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի Artgeo ջան, ես որևէ մեկի կողմից չեմ, բայց շատ ուզում եմ հասկանալ սրա տրամաբանությունը


Կոնկրետ ինչի՞ն

Ավելացվել է 46 վայրկյան անց



> Փոխադարձաբար: Եթե կարծում ես 2,000 օսը ախպեր ու ընկեր չունեն, երևի մի հատ իրանցից էդ հարցը ճշտես` հայրենիք վերադառնալուն պես


2000 ը ուռճացված թիվ է:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր ախպերս ընդեղ ա  Բայց իրեն դեռ չեն տարել:
> Ընկերոջս էին տարել էրեկ, էսօր հետ ա ուղարկել պաշտպանությանը նախարարը: Ռեզերվիստներին տարել էին ու նախարարը ասել ա, թե էս ջահելներին ինչի՞ համար եք բերել, ոչ կրակել գիտեն, ոչ տեղանքին են ծանոթ, իզուր մեռնելու են ու ուղարկել ա տուն, մենակ զենքն են հանձնել լրիվը, մնացած լրիվ էկիպիրովկայով տուն են թողել:
> 
> Չէի պատկերացնում, որ էսքան ցինիկ եք...


Ցինիկի հարց չկա ես ուղղակի բարոյական աջակցություն հասկացողությունից զզվում եմ, եթե Սահակաշվիլու ռեժիմին տենց պաշտպանում ես գնա ու դուել կռվի, իսկ ախպերտ ու իրա ընկերը ու վրացիների 90 տոկոսը Սահակաշվիլու վարած քաղաքականության զոհերն են, դու էն 10 տոկոսի հետ գնա պայքարի ձեր հաղթանակի համար, օսերին ու աբխազներին եղեռն արեք ու հաղթեք, էսօր մեռան ռուսները փաստեր ցույց տալով քո ռեժիմի ու իրա սանձազերծած պատերազմի թեմայով:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Վրաստանում արդեն 4 տարի է պրոֆեսիոնալ բանակ կա: Զինված ուժերում լինելը աշխատանք ա, որի համար վճարում են, բավականին լավ: Այսպիսով, մնացածի կարիքը չկա: Բայց վստահ եղիր, որ հենց կարիքս եղավ ես կլինեմ այնտեղ, որտեղ պետք կլինեմ:


Իսկ ես համոզված եմ որ չես լինի, թե ինչի եմ համոզված արդեն գրել եմ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէի պատկերացնում, որ էսքան ցինիկ եք...


Իսկ ես՝ որ էդքան կույր ես։

----------


## Քամի

> Հերթական ռուսական դեզա   գնում է դեպի հաղթանակ::


ապեր ինչ գրեցինք թռար երեսներիս  :Super Man: 
թող մենք էլ գրենք էլի ի՞նչ կլինի

----------


## Վարպետ

> Չէի պատկերացնում, որ էսքան ցինիկ եք...


Հենց բանն էլ դրանում ա էլի ապեր: Ես էլ եմ էդ ասում... Առաջ դեպի հաղթանակ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կոնկրետ ինչի՞ն
> 
> Ավելացվել է 46 վայրկյան անց
> 
> 2000 ը ուռճացված թիվ է:


որ "Սաակաշվիլին ....... երկրի հետ միասին գնում է դեպի հաղթանակ"…Սաակաշվիլին իր ժողովրդին է էդ "ապուրով" կերակրում, դու՞ ինչու ես դրանով կերակրվում, չլինի՞ իսկապես հավատում ես դրան

----------


## Artgeo

> Սահակաշվիլու ռեժիմին տենց պաշտպանում ես


Ի՞նչ ռեժիմի մասին ա խոսքը Եր: Մարդիկ իրենց հայրենիքն են պաշտպանում: Իրենց երկիրը: Ռմբակոծել են Բոլնիսին. Գորին. Մառնեուլին, Փոթին, բնաջնջում են օսերին ու Օսեթիան, իսկ դու ինչ-որ ռեժիմի մասին ես խոսում: Ոնց որ ռուսական ՕՌՏ ն լինես: Վրաստանում բոլորը հիմա միասնական են (Ջավախքի դաշնակներին չհաշված) ու 100 տոկոսով կանգնած են գլխավոր հրամանատարի կողքին:

Ավելացվել է 36 վայրկյան անց



> որ "Սաակաշվիլին ....... երկրի հետ միասին գնում է դեպի հաղթանակ"


Ժամանակը ցույց կտա:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ի՞նչ ռեժիմի մասին ա խոսքը Եր: Մարդիկ իրենց հայրենիքն են պաշտպանում: Իրենց երկիրը: Ռմբակոծել են Բոլնիսին. Գորին. Մառնեուլին, Փոթին, բնաջնջում են օսերին ու Օսեթիան, իսկ դու ինչ-որ ռեժիմի մասին ես խոսում: Ոնց որ ռուսական ՕՌՏ ն լինես: Վրաստանում բոլորը հիմա միասնական են (Ջավախքի դաշնակներին չհաշված) ու 100 տոկոսով կանգնած են գլխավոր հրամանատարի կողքին:


Ռուսներն Օսեթիանել են ռմբակոծել :LOL:  :LOL: , արա վատ են սրանք եթե սաղ Վրաստանը քո նմանա մտածում ուրեմն մեղք ե դուք, էս 15 տար չէր ռմբակոծում ռմբակոծեց , իրա խաղաղարարներին էլ հետը ու հիմա վրացիք ուղղակի հարձակվում են որ օսերին պաշտպանեն ռուսներից :LOL:  :LOL: , աբխազները տենաս ինչի են վրացական դիրքերը ռմբակոծում, գիտես խի որ հանկարծ չգնաք իրանցել ռուսներից փրկելու, մի քիչ մտածեք ապեր հո մենակ քարոզչություն լսելով չի:

----------


## kiki

> ТБИЛИСИ, 9 августа /Новости-Грузия, Нино Цитланадзе/. Хроника событий за последние два дня в Грузии - *на основе данных, распространенных правительством Грузии*. 
> 
> Грузинские войска в ночь на 8 августа *начали операцию по восстановлению юрисдикции Грузии тна территории бывшей Юго-осетинской автономной области Грузии*. Российская сторона расценила действия грузинской армии как вторжение и *начала ответные действия*, введя в регион дополнительные силы подразделений 58-й армии. 
> 
> 02:45, 8 августа      Грузинские войска заняли села Дидмуха, Мугути и Дмениси.
> 04:28, 8 августа      Грузинские войска контролируют шесть деревень в Цхинвалском регионе: Мугути, Дмениси, Дидмуха, Окона, Акут и Кохати. Также сообщается, что грузинские войска вступили в деревню Хетагурово.
> 05:30, 8 августа     Первые группы российских войск вступили через Рокский тоннель в Южную Осетию, прошли Джаву, перешли мост Гуфта и двинулись по Дзарской дороге к Цхинвали. 
> 08:00, 8 августа    Первая группа российских войск при переходе через мост Гуфта уничтожена грузинскими воздушными бомбардировщиками. Позже, еще две группы российских войск вступили в Южную Осетию через Рокский тоннель, соединяющий Россию и Грузию, но не смогли перейти взорванный мост Гуфта, и двинулись по Гери-Дменисской дороге.
> 9:00, 8 августа      К этому часу грузинские силы контролируют в Цхивальском регионе деревни Громи Арцеви, Цинагара, Знаури, Сарабуки, Хетагурово, Атоци, Квемо Окуна, Дмениси, Мугути и Дидмуха.
> ...


ու տենց շարունակ արդեն սկսվում են բամբյոշկայի մասին լուրերը...

ուշադրություն արձրեք ընդգծված մասերին...վրացիներն իրենք մի փոքր մեղմ ձևով իհարկե, խոստովանեցին, որ ամեն դեպքում իրենք են ամեն ինչ սկսել...չնայած, չգիտեմ ինչքանով դա կարելի է որպես խոստովանություն դիտարկել...ամեն դեպքում, պաշտոնական տվյալներ են...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Հա... հետո էլ կտոնեն հաղթանակը ու Վրաստանի եվ Օսեթիայի միավորումը ու հազարավոր անմեղ մարդկանց շիրիմների մոտ խնջույքի սեղան կգցեն.... միայն թե օսերից ոչ մեկ էտ խնջույքին չի լինի....

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ................
> 
> Ժամանակը ցույց կտա:


Անհամեստ հարց. հույսդ ինչի՞ վրա ես դրել…վրացական բանակի՞ թե "արևմուտքը մեզ կօգնի" տարբերակի վրա…թե՞ B52-ն վրաստանի երկնքում կարող է երևալ

----------


## Երվանդ

> ու տենց շարունակ արդեն սկսվում են բամբյոշկայի մասին լուրերը...
> 
> ուշադրություն արձրեք ընդգծված մասերին...վրացիներն իրենք մի փոքր մեղմ ձևով իհարկե, խոստովանեցին, որ ամեն դեպքում իրենք են ամեն ինչ սկսել...չնայած, չգիտեմ ինչքանով դա կարելի է որպես խոստովանություն դիտարկել...ամեն դեպքում, պաշտոնական տվյալներ են...


Էտ սաղ ռուսների սարքածնա :LOL: , 15 տարի առաջ էլ որ օսերին ջարդին էլի ռուսներն էին ուղղակի ինչ որ հրաշքով մեղքը ընկավ վրացիքի վիզը

----------


## dvgray

> որ "Սաակաշվիլին ....... երկրի հետ միասին գնում է դեպի հաղթանակ"…Սաակաշվիլին իր ժողովրդին է էդ "ապուրով" կերակրում, դու՞ ինչու ես դրանով կերակրվում, չլինի՞ իսկապես հավատում ես դրան


Իսկ դու հավատու՞մ ես էն կերակուրներին, որով կերակրում է իր հավատավոր ժողովրդին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը /կամ Սերյոժա Սարգսյանը իր Բարսեղով ախպոր հետ  :LOL: /: Չլինի՞ իսկապես հավատում էս իրեն  :Shok: 
 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> բայց նրանք ավելի պարզունակ են գործում, վերջում բռունցքը սեղանին խփելուց չեն ասում ԱՄՆ-ի պես միամիտ աչքերով` ախր մենք միայն ձեր մասին էինք մտածում.


Էս պահը շա՜տ լավ էր նկատված...



> ու տենց շարունակ արդեն սկսվում են բամբյոշկայի մասին լուրերը...
> 
> ուշադրություն արձրեք ընդգծված մասերին...վրացիներն իրենք մի փոքր մեղմ ձևով իհարկե, խոստովանեցին, որ ամեն դեպքում իրենք են ամեն ինչ սկսել...չնայած, չգիտեմ ինչքանով դա կարելի է որպես խոստովանություն դիտարկել...ամեն դեպքում, պաշտոնական տվյալներ են...


Չէ այ մարդ ինչ ես ասում.. Ռուսներն են սաղ արել Ռուսներն են մեղավոր.. Ռուս հեռացիր... Պուտինն էլ ասում սկսելա Հիտլերի նման բեղեր պահել... Աչքիս Ռուսաստանը վերջը վրացիքով գրավելու են Պուտին էլ ինքնասպանա լինելու իրա բունկերում.. /Սամագոնով  :LOL: //

----------


## dvgray

> Անհամեստ հարց. հույսդ ինչի՞ վրա ես դրել…վրացական բանակի՞ թե "արևմուտքը մեզ կօգնի" տարբերակի վրա…թե՞ B52-ն վրաստանի երկնքում կարող է երևալ


Իսկ դու ինչի՞ վրա ես դրել հույստ ՝ ռուսական "խաղաղարար" գյումրվա բազայի վրա՞   :LOL:

----------


## kiki

Երվանդ, ես բան չեմ ասում...գիտեմ որ ռուսներն էլ հրեշտակ չեն, ամեն դեպքում դա պաշտոնական տվյալներից ա վերցված, դե գիտեմ որ հաստատ էդ տվյալներից ծաղկաքաղ են արել ու գրել էն ինչ իրենց պետա, բայց դե հաստատ չեն հորինել ...

----------


## Artgeo

> Ռուսներն Օսեթիանել են ռմբակոծել, արա վատ են սրանք եթե սաղ Վրաստանը քո նմանա մտածում ուրեմն մեղք ե դուք, էս 15 տար չէր ռմբակոծում ռմբակոծեց , իրա խաղաղարարներին էլ հետը ու հիմա վրացիք ուղղակի հարձակվում են որ օսերին պաշտպանեն ռուսներից, աբխազները տենաս ինչի են վրացական դիրքերը ռմբակոծում, գիտես խի որ հանկարծ չգնաք իրանցել ռուսներից փրկելու, մի քիչ մտածեք ապեր հո մենակ քարոզչություն լսելով չի:


Եր, ռուսները Պուտինին ներեցին Կուրսկի էկիպաժի խորտակման մասին լռությունը
ռուսները Պուտինին ներեցին Նորդ-Օստում մարդկանց Աստված գիտի ինչ գազով թունավորելն ու նրանց հետագայում մահանալը
ռուսները Պուտինին ներեցին Չեչնյան
ռուսները Պուտինին ներեցին Բեսլանը
Կարծո՞ւմ ես մի քանի օսի սպանությունը չե՞ն ների: 

Վրաստանը նույնպես 15 տարի չի կրակել: Ի տարբերություն Հյուսիսային Օսեթիայի, Հարվային Օսեթիայում օսերը ունեցել են սեփական օսական դպրոցներ ու նույնիսկ համալսարան: Ինչի՞ ես կարծում, որ օսերը չեն ուզում լինել Վրաստանի կազմում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ դու հավատու՞մ ես էն կերակուրներին, որով կերակրում է իր հավատավոր ժողովրդին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը /կամ Սերյոժա Սարգսյանը իր Բարսեղով ախպոր հետ /: Չլինի՞ իսկապես հավատում էս իրեն


ԼՏՊ-ին հավատում եմ, ՍՍ-ն ոչ…իսկ եթե դու դրանց տարբերությունը չես տեսնում, ուրեմն լրիվ հասկանալի է թե ինչու ես Սաակաշվիլուն հավատում (հաղթանակի մոմենտով)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Իսկ դու ինչի՞ վրա ես դրել հույստ ՝ ռուսական "խաղաղարար" գյումրվա բազայի վրա՞


Իսկ դու ինչի վրա խորհուրդ կտաս հույս դնել, ամերիկյան նմանատիպ բազայի, թե ինչի, թե ոչ մի բազա չլինի, ոչ մեկի հետ կապ չունենք Ղարաբաղը հետ տանք ադրբեջանցիներին, էլ մեզ ոչ մեկը չի նեղացնի, մեր համար հանգիստ խաղաղ ապրենք :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Եր, ռուսները Պուտինին ներեցին Կուրսկի էկիպաժի խորտակման մասին լռությունը
> ռուսները Պուտինին ներեցին Նորդ-Օստում մարդկանց Աստված գիտի ինչ գազով ռուսները ռուսները Պուտինին ներեցին թունավորելն ու նրանց հետագայում մահանալը
> ռուսները Պուտինին ներեցին Չեչնյան
> ռուսները Պուտինին ներեցին Բեսլանը
> Կարծո՞ւմ ես մի քանի օսի սպանությունը չե՞ն ների: 
> 
> Վրաստանը նույնպես 15 տարի չի կրակել: Ի տարբերություն Հյուսիսային Օսեթիայի, Հարվային Օսեթիայում օսերը ունեցել են սեփական օսական դպրոցներ ու նույնիսկ համալսարան: Ինչի՞ ես կարծում, որ օսերը չեն ուզում լինել Վրաստանի կազմում:


Ուզում եմ չեն ուզում էտ ուրիշ հարցա, կարծում եմ որ չեն ուզում, բայց էտ ուրիշ հարցա, դու ասում ես մի բան որին մենակ դու ես հավատում, ապացույցը Կիկի դրած հոդվածը, էտել հո վրացական էր, դու իրոք հավատում ես թե ռուսերն են սկսել ռմբակոծել Ցխինվալին իրանց զորքերն էլ մեջը, իսկ վրացիները այդ ամենը կանխագուշակելով զորքերը կուտակել էին օսիաի սահմանին ու գնացին իրանց փրկելու, թե մեզ ես գժի տեղ դնում չեմ հասկանում

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ դու ինչի վրա խորհուրդ կտաս հույս դնել, ամերիկյան նմանատիպ բազայի, թե ինչի, թե ոչ մի բազա չլինի, ոչ մեկի հետ կապ չունենք Ղարաբաղը հետ տանք ադրբեջանցիներին, էլ մեզ ոչ մեկը չի նեղացնի, մեր համար հանգիստ խաղաղ ապրենք


Ղարաբաղը արդեն էն օրվանից է հետ տված, երբ որ Ղարաբաղի բնակչությունը մասայաբար քոչեց Երևան ու նստեց տաքուկ աթողների վրա, իսկ մնացած հայությունն էլ մասայաբար լքեց ԱԻՄ-ի մեծ ջանքերի գնով Լաչինի միջանցքի նոր նոր բանկեցվող գյուղերը:
Մեզ ոչ մի բազա էլ պետք չի: Մեզ խելք ա պետք ընդամենը որ հասկանաք որ էս թվերին էս ռեգիոնում կարանք մեր փոքր թվով ռեալ գերիշխող դաեռալ: Ու ոչ թե ռուսի ոռը մտնել ու սաղ ռեգիոնը մեր դեմ տրամադրել: Արդեն ինչ փոքր ու մեծ ազգ կա էս կողմերում մեր անունը լսել էլ չի ցանկանում էտ պատճառով

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ դու ինչի՞ վրա ես դրել հույստ ՝ ռուսական "խաղաղարար" գյումրվա բազայի վրա՞


ոչ, ես հույսս ժողովրդի դատողության վրա եմ դնում…Երբ Ցխինվալին ռմբակոծում ես հետևանքների մասին պիտի մտածես, անկախ նրանից թե ինչքանով է "արդար" քո նպատակները…հարցը շատ ավելի պարզ է, երբ Սաակաշվիլին հրաման տվեց ռմբակոծել  Ցխինվալին ինչի վրա էր հույսը, վրացական բանկի՞…

----------


## dvgray

> ԼՏՊ-ին հավատում եմ, ՍՍ-ն ոչ…իսկ եթե դու դրանց տարբերությունը չես տեսնում, ուրեմն լրիվ հասկանալի է թե ինչու ես Սաակաշվիլուն հավատում (հաղթանակի մոմենտով)


Ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն: Ու դրանից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկին, կլինի Նժդեհ, Լևոն թե Վարդան: Մնացածին լսում եմ ու որոշում թե էտ մոմենտին ինձ ձեռ են տալիս թե չէ: Հլա որ Լևոնը ձեռ ա տալիս: Վաղը՝ չգիտեմ:
Իսկ դու Լևոնի հենց ինչի՞ն ես հավատում: Կրոնական ուղվածությու՞ն ա,  բացել ինչ ա՞  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ղարաբաղը արդեն էն օրվանից է հետ տված, երբ որ Ղարաբաղի բնակչությունը մասայաբար քոչեց Երևան ու նստեց տաքուկ աթողների վրա, իսկ մնացած հայությունն էլ մասայաբար լքեց ԱԻՄ-ի մեծ ջանքերի գնով Լաչինի միջանցքի նոր նոր բանկեցվող գյուղերը:
> Մեզ ոչ մի բազա էլ պետք չի: Մեզ խելք ա պետք ընդամենը որ հասկանաք որ էս թվերին էս ռեգիոնում կարանք մեր փոքր թվով ռեալ գերիշխող դաեռալ: Ու ոչ թե ռուսի ոռը մտնել ու սաղ ռեգիոնը մեր դեմ տրամադրել: Արդեն ինչ փոքր ու մեծ ազգ կա էս կողմերում մեր անունը լսել էլ չի ցանկանում էտ պատճառով


Դեմագոգիկ հայտարարությունների ու մեծ ու փոքր ազգերի անունից հայտարարություններ անելու փոխարեն ռեալ քայլեր առաջարկի, 1.ռուսներից պահանջենք ռազմական բազայի հանումը Գյումրիից , 2.հանձնենք Ղարաբաղը, հետո մնացած քայլերը կասես օրինակ ոնց անենք որ էտ մեծ ու փոքր ազգերը սկսեն մեզ սիրել? երևի Լոռին տանք վրացիքին շուտվանից են ուզում, դե թուրքերի հետ նոր պայմանագիր կստորագրենք որ ճանաչում ենք հիմիկվա սահմանները երևի դրանով կսահմանափակվենք, հետո?

----------


## dvgray

> ոչ, ես հույսս ժողովրդի դատողության վրա եմ դնում…Երբ Ցխինվալին ռմբակոծում ես հետևանքների մասին պիտի մտածես, անկախ նրանից թե ինչքանով է "արդար" քո նպատակները…հարցը շատ ավելի պարզ է, երբ Սաակաշվիլին հրաման տվեց ռմբակոծել  Ցխինվալին ինչի վրա էր հույսը, վրացական բանկի՞…


Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ թե ինչի վրա է իրա /վրացիքի / հույսը, ապա լավ կլինի ռուսական շովինիստկան-ֆաշիստական պրոպագանմդայից մի քիչ պոկվես ու մի քիչ էլ վրացական աղբյուրները նայես: Ինչի՞ համարյա ոչ մի հայ սենց վայնասուն  չէր բարձրացնում, երբ որ աբխազները ու օսերը սպանելով զտումներ էին անցկացնում  :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն: Ու դրանից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկին, կլինի Նժդեհ, Լևոն թե Վարդան: Մնացածին լսում եմ ու որոշում թե էտ մոմենտին ինձ ձեռ են տալիս թե չէ: Հլա որ Լևոնը ձեռ ա տալիս: Վաղը՝ չգիտեմ:
> Իսկ դու Լևոնի հենց ինչի՞ն ես հավատում: Կրոնական ուղվածությու՞ն ա,  բացել ինչ ա՞


Լևոնի մասով լռիվ համաձայն եմ հետդ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ղարաբաղը արդեն էն օրվանից է հետ տված, երբ որ Ղարաբաղի բնակչությունը մասայաբար քոչեց Երևան ու նստեց տաքուկ աթողների վրա, իսկ մնացած հայությունն էլ մասայաբար լքեց ԱԻՄ-ի մեծ ջանքերի գնով Լաչինի միջանցքի նոր նոր բանկեցվող գյուղերը:
> Մեզ ոչ մի բազա էլ պետք չի: Մեզ խելք ա պետք ընդամենը որ հասկանաք որ էս թվերին էս ռեգիոնում կարանք մեր փոքր թվով ռեալ գերիշխող դաեռալ: Ու ոչ թե ռուսի ոռը մտնել ու սաղ ռեգիոնը մեր դեմ տրամադրել: Արդեն ինչ փոքր ու մեծ ազգ կա էս կողմերում մեր անունը լսել էլ չի ցանկանում էտ պատճառով


Ծիրանով ու հանքային ջրո՞վ պիտի գերիշխենք
Քո էս  կողմերի մեծ ու փոքր ազգերից առնվազն  2-ը կմտնեն Հայաստանի վրով կգնան, հենց որ ռուսը ստեղից ոտքը քաշի:

----------


## Kuk

> Դեմագոգիկ հայտարարությունների ու մեծ ու փոքր ազգերի անունից հայտարարություններ անելու փոխարեն ռեալ քայլեր առաջարկի, 1.ռուսներից պահանջենք ռազմական բազայի հանումը Գյումրիից , 2.հանձնենք Ղարաբաղը, հետո մնացած քայլերը կասես օրինակ ոնց անենք որ էտ մեծ ու փոքր ազգերը սկսեն մեզ սիրել? երևի Լոռին տանք վրացիքին շուտվանից են ուզում, դե թուրքերի հետ նոր պայմանագիր կստորագրենք որ ճանաչում ենք հիմիկվա սահմանները երևի դրանով կսահմանափակվենք, հետո?


Ցեղասպանությունն էլ կմոռանանք. թուրքերի հետ «մոտիկ տղա» հարաբերությունները միանգամից կվերածվեն «*լավ* ախպեր»-ի:

----------


## dvgray

> Դեմագոգիկ հայտարարությունների ու մեծ ու փոքր ազգերի անունից հայտարարություններ անելու փոխարեն ռեալ քայլեր առաջարկի, 1.ռուսներից պահանջենք ռազմական բազայի հանումը Գյումրիից , 2.հանձնենք Ղարաբաղը, հետո մնացած քայլերը կասես օրինակ ոնց անենք որ էտ մեծ ու փոքր ազգերը սկսեն մեզ սիրել? երևի Լոռին տանք վրացիքին շուտվանից են ուզում, դե թուրքերի հետ նոր պայմանագիր կստորագրենք որ ճանաչում ենք հիմիկվա սահմանները երևի դրանով կսահմանափակվենք, հետո?


Դեմագոգիկ ՞  :LOL: 
Եթե սենց շարունակվի, ապա Ղարաբաղն էլ Սևանի ավազանն էլ մի ռուս գեներալի ազերիները լավ խմացնելուց հետո կանցնի ասենք մառնաուլի թրքերի գերիշխանության տակ: Խելքի գալ ա պետք ու հասկանալ որ ռուսական պետությունը դավաճան ա ու ծախու անասուն: Ինքը իրա ազգն ու ինտիլիգենցիային ա կոպեկներով ծախում, ուր մնաց Հայաստանը

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ծիրանով ու հանքային ջրո՞վ պիտի գերիշխենք
> Քո էս  կողմերի մեծ ու փոքր ազգերից առնվազն  2-ը կմտնեն Հայաստանի վրով կգնան, հենց որ ռուսը ստեղից ոտքը քաշի:


Դե էտ հլը մեծ հարցա ռուսները ինչ որ բան կանեն եթե իրանց ներկայությամբ էլ մտնեն թե չէ?  , իրանց շահը ոնց թելադրի նենց էլ կանեն, իսկ իրանց շահից հաստատ չի բխում տարածաշրջանում թուրքերի հզորացումը, նենց որ կխառնվեն իրանց համար այլ ոչ թե մեր, դա նշանակումա որ մեր ու ռուսների շահերը համնկնում են հլը որ, բայց դե դա չի նշանակում որ պետք ամեն ինչ անել նենց ոնց որ իրանք կասեն, իսկ էտ արդեն հիմիկվա իշխանությունների մեղքնա

----------


## dvgray

> Ծիրանով ու հանքային ջրո՞վ պիտի գերիշխենք
> Քո էս  կողմերի մեծ ու փոքր ազգերից առնվազն  2-ը կմտնեն Հայաստանի վրով կգնան, հենց որ ռուսը ստեղից ոտքը քաշի:


Չեն կարա:
Ինչքան ա ռուսական-կայսերական պրոպագանդան մեզ կազմալուծել…
Նայիր վերջի գոնե 200 տարվա պատմությունը ու կտեսնես որ հայերիս վրայով  ըտենց հեշտ չի ման գալը: Իսկ ման են եկել միայն մի դեպքում: Երնբ մենք "հավատացել" ենք.  այլ ոչ թե "հաշվարկել": Ռուսը ով ա որ իրան հավատանք: Մի անգամ արդեն իրա պատճառով մեղ ցեղասպանին, հերիք չի՞ …

----------


## Երվանդ

> Դեմագոգիկ ՞ 
> Եթե սենց շարունակվի, ապա Ղարաբաղն էլ Սևանի ավազանն էլ մի ռուս գեներալի ազերիները լավ խմացնելուց հետո կանցնի ասենք մառնաուլի թրքերի գերիշխանության տակ: Խելքի գալ ա պետք ու հասկանալ որ ռուսական պետությունը դավաճան ա ու ծախու անասուն: Ինքը իրա ազգն ու ինտիլիգենցիային ա կոպեկներով ծախում, ուր մնաց Հայաստանը


Է հաաա ես ասում եմ ասենք թե դու լռիվ ճիշտ ես, քայլերն ասա հետագայի վայ, իսկ դու մի գլուխ զլել ես մեզ չեն սիրում ռուսները ծախու անասուններ են, է հետո, փախնենք Ամրիկա սաղս?  թե ամերիկացիք են պակաս անասուն?

----------


## dvgray

> Դե էտ հլը մեծ հարցա ռուսները ինչ որ բան կանեն եթե իրանց ներկայությամբ էլ մտնեն թե չէ?  , իրանց շահը ոնց թելադրի նենց էլ կանեն, իսկ իրանց շահից հաստատ չի բխում տարածաշրջանում թուրքերի հզորացումը, նենց որ կխառնվեն իրանց համար այլ ոչ թե մեր, դա նշանակումա որ մեր ու ռուսների շահերը համնկնում են հլը որ, բայց դե դա չի նշանակում որ պետք ամեն ինչ անել նենց ոնց որ իրանք կասեն, իսկ էտ արդեն հիմիկվա իշխանությունների մեղքնա


Մի անգամ արդեն ռուսի ու թուրէի շահը հանընկեց չէ՞ : Ստորագրին ու տվին մեր եղած չեղածը:
Հիմա էլի նույն բանն ա աչքիս լինելու: Թուրքը ամերիկայից կամաց կամաց պոչը խուզում ա ու ռուսի հետ ա սկսում սիլի բիլի անել: Տեսա՞ք  ոնց քրդերին պաստավա արին: Նույնը մեր հետա լինելու:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե էտ հլը մեծ հարցա ռուսները ինչ որ բան կանեն եթե իրանց ներկայությամբ էլ մտնեն թե չէ?  , իրանց շահը ոնց թելադրի նենց էլ կանեն, իսկ իրանց շահից հաստատ չի բխում տարածաշրջանում թուրքերի հզորացումը, նենց որ կխառնվեն իրանց համար այլ ոչ թե մեր, դա նշանակումա որ մեր ու ռուսների շահերը համնկնում են հլը որ, բայց դե դա չի նշանակում որ պետք ամեն ինչ անել նենց ոնց որ իրանք կասեն, իսկ էտ արդեն հիմիկվա իշխանությունների մեղքնա


Մենք ուրիշ ելք չունենք: Էտ մեր խաչն ա, պիտի տանեք: Չենք ուզի եղբայրության ու վեհ գաղափարների տակ քողարկված փոխշահավետություն, կկորցնենք էս երկիրը, կամ լավագույն դեպքում կդառնանք ԱՄՆ բազաներից մեկը:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ղարաբաղը արդեն էն օրվանից է հետ տված, երբ որ Ղարաբաղի բնակչությունը մասայաբար քոչեց Երևան ու նստեց տաքուկ աթողների վրա, իսկ մնացած հայությունն էլ մասայաբար լքեց ԱԻՄ-ի մեծ ջանքերի գնով Լաչինի միջանցքի նոր նոր բանկեցվող գյուղերը:
> Մեզ ոչ մի բազա էլ պետք չի: Մեզ խելք ա պետք ընդամենը որ հասկանաք որ էս թվերին էս ռեգիոնում կարանք մեր փոքր թվով ռեալ գերիշխող դաեռալ: Ու ոչ թե ռուսի ոռը մտնել ու սաղ ռեգիոնը մեր դեմ տրամադրել: Արդեն ինչ փոքր ու մեծ ազգ կա էս կողմերում մեր անունը լսել էլ չի ցանկանում էտ պատճառով





> Դեմագոգիկ ՞ 
> Եթե սենց շարունակվի, ապա Ղարաբաղն էլ Սևանի ավազանն էլ մի ռուս գեներալի ազերիները լավ խմացնելուց հետո կանցնի ասենք մառնաուլի թրքերի գերիշխանության տակ: Խելքի գալ ա պետք ու հասկանալ որ ռուսական պետությունը դավաճան ա ու ծախու անասուն: Ինքը իրա ազգն ու ինտիլիգենցիային ա կոպեկներով ծախում, ուր մնաց Հայաստանը


Այ ախպեր, թեմայից շեղվել ենք: Ով ա ասում, որ տենց չի? Գոնե իմ մասով:  Բայց էս պահի իրականության հետ ինչ կապ ունի էս ամեն ինչը?

----------


## dvgray

> Է հաաա ես ասում եմ ասենք թե դու լռիվ ճիշտ ես, քայլերն ասա հետագայի վայ, իսկ դու մի գլուխ զլել ես մեզ չեն սիրում ռուսները ծախու անասուններ են, է հետո, փախնենք Ամրիկա սաղս?  թե ամերիկացիք են պակաս անասուն?


Իմ ասածս էն ա որ մենք պետք ա ունենանք մեր պետությունը., այլ ոչ թե լինենք ռուսի, թուրքի կամ ամերիկացու ֆոռպոստը:
Դրա համար արդեն լիքը բաներ էին արված, բայց նաև լիքը բաներ վարի տվեց վախկոտ ու մորթապաշտ Քոչը: Պետք ա նորից թափով ուժեղացնել հայկական պետությանը, այլ ոչ թե ավելի շատ փաթաթվել ռուսի վերմակի մեջ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն: Ու դրանից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկին, կլինի Նժդեհ, Լևոն թե Վարդան: Մնացածին լսում եմ ու որոշում թե էտ մոմենտին ինձ ձեռ են տալիս թե չէ: Հլա որ Լևոնը ձեռ ա տալիս: Վաղը՝ չգիտեմ:
> Իսկ դու Լևոնի հենց ինչի՞ն ես հավատում: Կրոնական ուղվածությու՞ն ա,  բացել ինչ ա՞


Դե որ հույսդ աստծո վրա է, ես քեզ իսրտե հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում, իսկ եթե ուզում ես իմանալ ԼՏՊ-ի ինչին եմ հավատում, կարդա նրա ելույթները ու համեմատիր իրականության հետ…նա կոչ է անում մեր դատողությանը, սա շատ կարևոր է

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մի անգամ արդեն ռուսի ու թուրէի շահը հանընկեց չէ՞ : Ստորագրին ու տվին մեր եղած չեղածը:
> Հիմա էլի նույն բանն ա աչքիս լինելու: Թուրքը ամերիկայից կամաց կամաց պոչը խուզում ա ու ռուսի հետ ա սկսում սիլի բիլի անել: Տեսա՞ք  ոնց քրդերին պաստավա արին: Նույնը մեր հետա լինելու:


Էն անգամ դաշնակներն էին էտ լռիվ ուրիշ պատմությունա, եթե նորմալ քաղաքական լիդերներ լինեին իշխանության ղեկին ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի լավ կվերջանար մեր համար, իսկ թե ոնցա լինում որ մեր առաջնորդները վատն են դուրս գալիս վճռորոշ պահերին, էտ արդեն արի համաձայնվի որ ռուսների մեղքը չի, իսկ հիմա ՆԱՏՈ-ի անդամ Թուքիայի հետ ռուսների շահերը չի կարող համնկնել էնքան որ Հայաստանը վերանա:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իմ ասածս էն ա որ մենք պետք ա ունենանք մեր պետությունը., այլ ոչ թե լինենք ռուսի, թուրքի կամ ամերիկացու ֆոռպոստը:
> Դրա համար արդեն լիքը բաներ էին արված, բայց նաև լիքը բաներ վարի տվեց վախկոտ ու մորթապաշտ Քոչը: Պետք ա նորից թափով ուժեղացնել հայկական պետությանը, այլ ոչ թե ավելի շատ փաթաթվել ռուսի վերմակի մեջ


Հիմա վրացիք ունեն իրանց պետությունը ու Սահակաշվիլին ճիշտա վարվում քո կարծիքով?

----------


## dvgray

> Այ ախպեր, թեմայից շեղվել ենք: Ով ա ասում, որ տենց չի? Գոնե իմ մասով:  Բայց էս պահի իրականության հետ ինչ կապ ունի էս ամեն ինչը?


Էն կապն ունի, որ ընդհանրապես ու մասնավորապես էս պահով Հայաստանի համար օդ ու ջրի պես անհրաժեշտ ա ուժեղ ու հզոր Վրացական պետությունը, այլ ոչ թե մաս մաս արված ու եսիմ ինչ դառած անկապ ռուսական անկլավը: 
Սա է պետք առաջինը հասկանալ:
Մեր ու ազերիների հարցը ուրիշ է մեր համար, իսկ վրացական պետության հարցը ուրիշ է: Խառնել պետք չի իրար Ղարաբաղը ու ուրիշ բաներ: Խառնելով մենք խառնում ենք  մեր հաշվաչքի սկիզբը ու դառնում խաղալիք

----------


## Artgeo

*OSCE Chair Says Russian Mediator Days Over*

Civil Georgia, Tbilisi / 9 Aug.'08 / 22:08


*Russia should no longer be able to act as mediator when peace talks begin*, Finnish Foreign Minister Alexander Stubb, who holds OSCE’s rotating chairmanship, said on August 9.

He will travel to Tbilisi and Moscow on Monday amid ongoing clashes between the Georgian and Russian troops in South Ossetia and series of Russia’s air strikes on Georgian civilian and military installations across the country.

“*Russia is at the moment a party in this conflict, not a mediator, and that has to be mirrored when ceasefire and peace talks begin*,” Reuters reported quoting Stubb as saying at a news conference in Helsinki. “*It is clear that there is no return to the status quo, to what was."*
He also said that expectations of a quick solution should be kept low. "On a scale of one to 10, we are at about two," Stubb added.

Stubb also said there was no question the current conflict was a war. “This is a war, no doubt about it. There is no reason to call it anything else.”

Ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի լավ է, քան ես էի պատկերացնում։ Աչքիս Աբխազիան էլ ազատագրվի։  :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չեն կարա:
> Ինչքան ա ռուսական-կայսերական պրոպագանդան մեզ կազմալուծել…
> Նայիր վերջի գոնե 200 տարվա պատմությունը ու կտեսնես որ հայերիս վրայով  ըտենց հեշտ չի ման գալը: Իսկ ման են եկել միայն մի դեպքում: Երնբ մենք "հավատացել" ենք.  այլ ոչ թե "հաշվարկել": Ռուսը ով ա որ իրան հավատանք: Մի անգամ արդեն իրա պատճառով մեղ ցեղասպանին, հերիք չի՞ …


Ես մեր սաղ պատմությունն եմ նայում ու տեսնում եմ, որ ով հասցրել ա ման ա եկել:
Մի պահ պատկերացրու, որ Արեւելյան Հայաստանը ռուսների տիրապետության տակ չլիներ, ինչ կլիներ:
Կամ էդ ոնց եղավ, որ ցեղասպանության մեջ էլ ռուսները մեղավոր դուրս եկան:

----------


## Artgeo

ՌԴ-ի դեսպանատան մոտի այսօրվա ակցիայի նկարներից

----------


## Վարպետ

> Էն կապն ունի, որ ընդհանրապես ու մասնավորապես էս պահով Հայաստանի համար օդ ու ջրի պես անհրաժեշտ ա ուժեղ ու հզոր Վրացական պետությունը, այլ ոչ թե մաս մաս արված ու եսիմ ինչ դառած անկապ ռուսական անկլավը: 
> Սա է պետք առաջինը հասկանալ:
> Մեր ու ազերիների հարցը ուրիշ է մեր համար, իսկ վրացական պետության հարցը ուրիշ է: Խառնել պետք չի իրար Ղարաբաղը ու ուրիշ բաներ: Խառնելով մենք խառնում ենք  մեր հաշվաչքի սկիզբը ու դառնում խաղալիք


Էն որ Հայաստանին անհրաժեշտ ա ուժեղ ու հզոր վրացական պետություն, ես դա մարդկային, տարածաշրջանային/բարեկամական, հարեւանային տեսակետից ընդունում ու լավ հասկանում եմ: Իսկ որ դու ոչ մի ընդհանրություն չես տեսնում տարածաշրջանում գոյություն ունեցող մի քանի, կամ առնվազն երկու խնդիրների միջեւ, կապված` տարածքային ամբողջականության եւ ազգերի ինքնորոշման երկու դոմինանտ սկզբունքների հակասության հետ, այ էդ ես արդեն չեմ հասկանում: Ինչ ա նշանակում` մենք խառնում ենք մեր հաշվարկը ու դառնում խաղալիք? Չեմ հասկանում էս նախադասության իմաստը: Մի հատ բացատրի:

----------


## dvgray

> Էն անգամ դաշնակներն էին էտ լռիվ ուրիշ պատմությունա, եթե նորմալ քաղաքական լիդերներ լինեին իշխանության ղեկին ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի լավ կվերջանար մեր համար, իսկ թե ոնցա լինում որ մեր առաջնորդները վատն են դուրս գալիս վճռորոշ պահերին, էտ արդեն արի համաձայնվի որ ռուսների մեղքը չի, իսկ հիմա ՆԱՏՈ-ի անդամ Թուքիայի հետ ռուսների շահերը չի կարող համնկնել էնքան որ Հայաստանը վերանա:


Հասկանում ես՞ որ մենք չէինք կարող նորմալ լիդերներ ունենալ, քանի դեռ մենք քաղաքական կուլտուրա չունեինք ու անում էինք մեր առաջին քայլեը:
Ես էլ լիքը վատ բաներ եմ ասել դաշնակներ մասին: Նաև կոմունիստներ մասին: Բայց սենց պահի կարամ ասեմ, որ դրանք եղել են բլաճբլա ներ: Մենք կործանվանք սխալ քաղաքական գծի պատճառով, և ոչ թե դավաճանության: Իսկ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են 




> Հիմա վրացիք ունեն իրանց պետությունը ու Սահակաշվիլին ճիշտա վարվում քո կարծիքով?


Ինչքան ես գիտեմ՝ այո: Ես Վրացական ուժեղ պետության կողմնակիցն եմ, համարելով որ ինչքան ուժեղ լինի մեր հյուսիսային անմիջական հարևանը, այնքան ուժեղ կլինենք մենք

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էն կապն ունի, որ ընդհանրապես ու մասնավորապես էս պահով Հայաստանի համար օդ ու ջրի պես անհրաժեշտ ա ուժեղ ու հզոր Վրացական պետությունը, այլ ոչ թե մաս մաս արված ու եսիմ ինչ դառած անկապ ռուսական անկլավը: 
> Սա է պետք առաջինը հասկանալ:
> Մեր ու ազերիների հարցը ուրիշ է մեր համար, իսկ վրացական պետության հարցը ուրիշ է: Խառնել պետք չի իրար Ղարաբաղը ու ուրիշ բաներ: Խառնելով մենք խառնում ենք  մեր հաշվաչքի սկիզբը ու դառնում խաղալիք


Բայց ովա ասել ուզում ենք թույլ Վրաստան, մեկը ես գրել եմ որ մեզ պետքա ուժեղ ու կայուն Վրաստան, բայց ուժեղ ու կայուն դառնալուն իմ կարծիքով հիմիկվա պատերազմը հեչչչ չի նպաստում , մեղմ ասած :Wink: , իսկ որ պատերազմը սկսվելա վրացական կրակոցներից ու հռթիռակոծությունից , մենակ երևի Արտգեոն կժխտի:

----------


## dvgray

> Ես մեր սաղ պատմությունն եմ նայում ու տեսնում եմ, որ ով հասցրել ա ման ա եկել:
> Մի պահ պատկերացրու, որ Արեւելյան Հայաստանը ռուսների տիրապետության տակ չլիներ, ինչ կլիներ:
> Կամ էդ ոնց եղավ, որ ցեղասպանության մեջ էլ ռուսները մեղավոր դուրս եկան:


Դա երկար պատմություն է ու ես բազմիցս հայտնել եմ իմ կարծիքը: Հատուկ չկաևդացողների համար ասեմ, որ ռուսական պետությունը ըստ իս ռուս ժողովրդի ու հատկապես ռուս ինտիլիգենցիայի հետ առանձնապես կապեր չունի, ինչպես թուրքական պետությունը ասենք Օրհան Փամուկի կամ Հրանտ Դինքի հետ:
Եթե ուզում ես առանձին քնարկել, ապա այս թեման, ապա պատրաստ եմ, թեմա բաց ու ազատորեն կասեմ իմ միտքը

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Դիվ*, իսկ մինչև հիմա քեզ ուժեղ, ամերիկամետ, սորոսաբույծ Վրաստանն ինչովա՞ օգուտ տվել։

----------


## Երվանդ

> *OSCE Chair Says Russian Mediator Days Over*
> 
> Civil Georgia, Tbilisi / 9 Aug.'08 / 22:08
> 
> 
> *Russia should no longer be able to act as mediator when peace talks begin*, Finnish Foreign Minister Alexander Stubb, who holds OSCE’s rotating chairmanship, said on August 9.
> 
> He will travel to Tbilisi and Moscow on Monday amid ongoing clashes between the Georgian and Russian troops in South Ossetia and series of Russia’s air strikes on Georgian civilian and military installations across the country.
> 
> ...


Մեզ տենց գիտես ինչքան են քաշել, հուսներդ դրել եք արևմուտքի վրա, 18-21 թվերին էլ մենք հույսներս դրել էինք դաշնակիցների վրա, եկան ազատագրեցին մեր հողերը?  մերը հլը պայմանագիր էլ կար ստորագրած, վրացիք էտել չունեն :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Բայց ովա ասել ուզում ենք թույլ Վրաստան, մեկը ես գրել եմ որ մեզ պետքա ուժեղ ու կայուն Վրաստան, բայց ուժեղ ու կայուն դառնալուն իմ կարծիքով հիմիկվա պատերազմը հեչչչ չի նպաստում , մեղմ ասած, իսկ որ պատերազմը սկսվելա վրացական կրակոցներից ու հռթիռակոծությունից , մենակ երևի Արտգեոն կժխտի:


Երվանդ
համաշխարհային խպատերազմն էլ սկսվեց ոմն թագաժառանգի սպանությամբ չէ՞ : Բայց մենք բոլորս էլ լավ գիտենք որ դրանից առաջ լիքը բաներ էր եղել: Արի ման գանք ու գտնենք թե ինչեր ՞ են եղել: Իսկ դուք բավարարվում եք էնքանով ու Սահակաշվիլուն շիզո եք հանում ու վերջ: Դու էլ համաձայն ես չէ՞ որ դա լուրջ չի: Խնդալու ա: Աշխարհում ոչ մի շիզո նախագահ, պետության ղեկավար դեռևս  չի եղել: Իսկ ով որ ասում ա  որ եղել ա, ուրեմն կամ ինքը հիմար ա, կամ էլ իրեն լսողնեն են հիմար  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> *Դիվ*, իսկ մինչև հիմա քեզ ուժեղ, ամերիկամետ, սորոսաբույծ Վրաստանն ինչովա՞ օգուտ տվել։


Ինչի չգիտե՞ս :Think:  Սևանում ու Ծաղկաձորում հանգստանալը բավականին թանկ ա, հայերը գնում են Ուրեկիում ու Քոբուլետիում են հանգստանում ամռանը: Ուրիշ բան ասեմ. Վրաստանից էժան ավտոներ են բերում, վրացական կարմիր «պլան» :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> *Դիվ*, իսկ մինչև հիմա քեզ ուժեղ, ամերիկամետ, սորոսաբույծ Վրաստանն ինչովա՞ օգուտ տվել։


Գալաթեա ջան:
Ենքանով ա օգուտ տվել, որ 15 տարվա վախեցած լինելուց հետո առաջին անգամ Սահակաշվիլին ուժեղացրեց իր սահմանները, երկիրը ու դրանից հետո հայաստանցի հայը իրեն շատ ապահով ու անձեռնամխելի էր զգում Վրաստանի տարածքում: 
Իսկ ի՞նչ  օգուտ տվեց քեզ ռուսը  :Smile: : Էնքան, որ ինչքան ավելի շատ էին մեղ մեր հողում ստրկացնում, էնքան ավելի շատ հայ էին գնդակահարում վագոններում չի՞

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երվանդ
> համաշխարհային խպատերազմն էլ սկսվեց ոմն թագաժառանգի սպանությամբ չէ՞ : Բայց մենք բոլորս էլ լավ գիտենք որ դրանից առաջ լիքը բաներ էր եղել: Արի ման գանք ու գտնենք թե ինչեր ՞ են եղել: Իսկ դուք բավարարվում եք էնքանով ու Սահակաշվիլուն շիզո եք հանում ու վերջ: Դու էլ համաձայն ես չէ՞ որ դա լուրջ չի: Խնդալու ա: Աշխարհում ոչ մի շիզո նախագահ, պետության ղեկավար դեռևս  չի եղել: Իսկ ով որ ասում ա  որ եղել ա, ուրեմն կամ ինքը հիմար ա, կամ էլ իրեն լսողնեն են հիմար


Ես ասում եմ եղել են՝ Հիտելերը քեզ օրինակ, էլի են եղել էտ մեկը ուղղակի միտքս ընկավ , լավ ենթադրենք դու լռիվվ ճիշտ ես ռուսները օգտագործում էին օսերին, դա արդարացնում է Ցխինվալին գետնին հավասարեցնելը? չեմ հասկանում քեզ, օսերին կարելիա կոտորել, քանի որ մեզ պետքա ուժեղ ու կայուն Վրաստան?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ թե ինչի վրա է իրա /վրացիքի / հույսը, ապա լավ կլինի ռուսական շովինիստկան-ֆաշիստական պրոպագանմդայից մի քիչ պոկվես ու մի քիչ էլ վրացական աղբյուրները նայես: Ինչի՞ համարյա ոչ մի հայ սենց վայնասուն  չէր բարձրացնում, երբ որ աբխազները ու օսերը սպանելով զտումներ էին անցկացնում


dvgray ջան, ես որ ասում եմ "հույս դնել" ոչ մի "պօդտեքստ" ինկատի չունեմ…ես համաձայն եմ քո ռուսներին տրված գնահատականին, բայց դա հարցիս պատասխանը չի…ես իմ ինֆորմացիան միայն ռուսներից չեմ ստանում (BBC, CNN, Reuters, Euronews.....): Բանն այն է, որ ռուսների շովինիստ լինելն ու վրացիների ազնիվ լինելը նրանց հաղթանակ չի ապահովի, հաղթանակի համար այսքանը հերիք չի…բոլորս էլ շատ լավ գիտենք, որ վրացիները շանս չունեն հաղթելու եթե..................այ էս կետերի փոխարեն եթե դնես այն հանգամանքը, որը ապահովելու է նրանց հաղթանակը, շատ գոհ կլինեմ…կարճ ասած պատասխանը պետք է լինի.

Սաակաշվիլին հույսը դրել է .................................................................. վրա: (կետերի փոխարեն լրացնել )

----------


## Տատ

> Վրաստանում բոլորը հիմա միասնական են (Ջավախքի դաշնակներին չհաշված)


Օխաայ, վերջապես դաշնակները չհիասթափեցրին։ :Hands Up: 

Առտգեո, ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ անհեթեթ է, որ դու այնտղ ես ինքդ, առաջին կարգում, իսկ մենք այստեղից փորձում ենք ապացուցել, որ ավելի լավ գիտենք իրավիճակը…լուրջ, անհարմար եմ զգում։ Մանավանդ որ այստեղ ոչ ոք չի հավատում զոմբիացման թեորեմին։
իսկ եթե հավատայի՞նք։  :Tongue: 

դու նույնիսկ Հայաստանի պետական մամուլին չես հավատում, խաղաղ վիճակում,  չէ՞ որ դա _ֆաշիստական ռեժիմի_ խոսքեր են։ Գիտես չէ, ինչպես կարելի է մշակել հասրակական կարծիքը:
Ինչպե՞ս կարող ես Վրաստանի  նախագահին, որն իր ժողովրդի դեմ էլ է ք.. կերել, այդպես վստահ հավատալ, Վրաստանի մամուլը, մանավանդ արտակարգ դրությամբ, բաձարձակ միակողմանի է։ 
Դու ինչ է, չգիտե՞ս բնիկ ժողովուրդների ճնշման մասին։ Լավ կյանքից չէ, որ այդ փոքրիկ միավորումներն անկախություն են ուզում, իմանալով որ ահավոր դժվար է լինելու, մենակ, բոլոր մեծերի ոտքերի տակ։ Ուրեմն մի կարևոր բան պակասում է նրանց ինքնագնահատմանը, չէ՞։ 

Չեչեններին ռուսները որ շան տեղ չդնեին, դարերով, իրենց բնական հարուստություններն էլի կարող էին վերցնել` մի քիչ հարգանքով; Նույն Հարավսլավիան, Բասկերի երկիրը, իռլանդացիները։ Որ անարդարություն չլինի մեծից` փոքրին, այդ փոքրը հո հիմար չի՞, գնա ընկնի գլուխը պատով տա, արյունլվիկ լինի։

ռուսները հիմա պարզ է, օգտվում են օսերի ցանկությունից` այնտեղ ոտք պահելու համար, բայց դժգոհությունը վրացիներից հո իրենք չեն ստեղծել։
Վրացին որ լեզգինկան վրացական պար անվանի, ո՞ր լեզգինը չի վիճի հետը։

Հայերն էլ ունեն այդպիսի պատմություն, քանի գոհ էին, շատ չէին ճնշվում թուրք սուլթաններից, ո՞վ էր հող ուզում, դառնում էին թուրքական պաշտոնյաներ, եդ երկիրը կառուցում, զարգացնում,  խալի գործում, եկեղեցի գնում, դպրոց սարքում։ հենց որ լուրջ իրավունքներ ուզեցին, չստացան, եղածն էլ սկսեցին կորցնել` հիշեցին, բայց ուշ էր արդեն։ 

Հիմա որ կովկասի ժողովուրդները իրական ավտոնոմիա ումենային, տեղից չէին շարժվի

----------


## Artgeo

Վերջ: Ամեն ինչ վերջացավ: *ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ!!!!!!*

----------


## Երվանդ

> Գալաթեա ջան:
> Ենքանով ա օգուտ տվել, որ 15 տարվա վախեցած լինելուց հետո առաջին անգամ Սահակաշվիլին ուժեղացրեց իր սահմանները, երկիրը ու դրանից հետո հայաստանցի հայը իրեն շատ ապահով ու անձեռնամխելի էր զգում Վրաստանի տարածքում: 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ  օգուտ տվեց քեզ ռուսը : Էնքան, որ ինչքան ավելի շատ էին մեղ մեր հողում ստրկացնում, էնքան ավելի շատ հայ էին գնդակահարում վագոններում չի՞


Եթե դու էտ ես ասում դա պետական քաղաքականություն չի, այլ ռուսկանա ֆաշիստների ձեռքի գործը, իսկ Վրաստանը պետականորեն իրականացնում է հայկական եկեղեցիների վրացականացւմ, ու էտ քո ասած գոհ ու անձեռնամխելի հայերին էտ ինչ որ չի հուզում:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Члены Олимпийской сборной Грузии решили остаться в Пекине, хотя ранее выступили с заявлением о том, что покидают Олимпиаду. Ранее президент Грузии сообщил, что они вернутся поддержать свой народ, а может быть - и записаться в резервисты.
> 
> 
>  Между тем грузинские СМИ сообщают, что свое первое решение - покинуть Олимпиаду в Пекине - спортсмены приняли после "убедительных просьб" Саакашвили.


Չեմ սիրում էլի սենց ձեւականություններ: Գալիս իք` գայիք:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Վերջ: Ամեն ինչ վերջացավ: *ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ!!!!!!*


Հա որ :LOL: , ինչքան գիտեմ կատաղի մարտեր են հլը ընթանում, Մոսկվան գրավիք թե մենակ օսեթիան ազատագրեցիք :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալաթեա ջան:
> Ենքանով ա օգուտ տվել, որ 15 տարվա վախեցած լինելուց հետո առաջին անգամ *Սահակաշվիլին ուժեղացրեց իր սահմանները*, երկիրը ու դրանից հետո հայաստանցի հայը իրեն շատ ապահով ու անձեռնամխելի էր զգում Վրաստանի տարածքում: 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ  օգուտ տվեց քեզ ռուսը : Էնքան, որ ինչքան ավելի շատ էին մեղ մեր հողում ստրկացնում, էնքան ավելի շատ հայ էին գնդակահարում վագոններում չի՞


*Դիվ*...*ինչի՞ հաշվին* ուժեղացրեց։ Սեփական պլոճիկի՞ շտո լի։ Ո՞վ էր թև տալիս։ 
Հիմա ո՞վա տալիս, որ սենց վեր-վեր ա թռնում...Ռուսաստանին պատերազմ ա հայտարարում...լավ էլի...

Հային հա էլ գնդակահարելու են Ռուսաստանում ու ցինկի դագաղա որ գալու ա, քանի ազգդ իրան չի սկսել *օտար* հողում *կոնկրետ* պահել։ Դա արգումենտ չի։

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վերջ: Ամեն ինչ վերջացավ: *ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ!!!!!!*


Մի հատ հղում տուր հասկանանք էդ ինչը վերջացավ ու ինչ ասել ա հաղթանակ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մի հատ հղում տուր հասկանանք էդ ինչը վերջացավ ու ինչ ասել ա հաղթանակ:


http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1038931.html
Սրա հետա :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Հա որ, ինչքան գիտեմ կատաղի մարտեր են հլը ընթանում, Մոսկվան գրավիք թե մենակ օսեթիան ազատագրեցիք


Հա, Մոսկվան գրավել են, բայց ոչ մի պաշտոնական հայտարարություն չկա ու չի էլ լինի, որտև մի վրացի ծիխարի դրել ա գրպանը ու փախել ա :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Ես ասում եմ եղել են՝ Հիտելերը քեզ օրինակ, էլի են եղել էտ մեկը ուղղակի միտքս ընկավ , լավ ենթադրենք դու լռիվվ ճիշտ ես ռուսները օգտագործում էին օսերին, դա արդարացնում է Ցխինվալին գետնին հավասարեցնելը? չեմ հասկանում քեզ, օսերին կարելիա կոտորել, քանի որ մեզ պետքա ուժեղ ու կայուն Վրաստան?


Օսերին պետք չի կոտորել: Ընդհանրապես ոչ մի մարդ սպանել պետք չի ու չի կարելի: Լինի աֆղան, վրացի թե ուզբեկ:
Բայց մենք պետք է հասկանանք թե ինչ ենք ուզում մենք, և ոչ թե ինր է ուզում ռուսը դա անենք:
Հասկանալ է պետք, որ մեծ 88-ի ազատագրումը առաջին հերթին մարդկանց ուղեղներում եղավ: Երբ ամեն մի հարցի պատասխանը տալուց առաջ հայերով մտածում էինք թե դրանից մեզ ինչ, ու որն է մեզ ձեռնատու:
փառք Աստծո, որ կառավարական մակարդակով գոնե  ձեռնպահ են մնում ռուսամետ հայտարարություններ անելուց:
Մի րոպե դու պատկերացրու, որ վրացիք ծանոթանան մեր "Ակումբի" գրառումենի հետ: Դրանից հետո ի՞նչ վերաբերմունք կձեվավորեն իրենց մոտ:
Իմ կարծիքն է, որ եթե օսերը պատրաստ են ապրել Ռուսական կայսրության ըտամ, ապա ի՞նչ ա իրենա խանգարում ապրել միացյալ ու ուժեղ Վրաստանում: Ոչ մի օբեկտիվ բան, բացի կազմաքանդիչ ռւոսական հատուկ ծառայություննեից:
Էտ ոնց ա եղել որ իրենք դարերով ապրել են առանց ցեղասպանվելու ու հենց հիմա, 21 դարում վրացին իրենց ցեղասպանելու ա: Աբսուրդ ա ստացվում չէ՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...............Ինչքան ես գիտեմ՝ այո: Ես Վրացական ուժեղ պետության կողմնակիցն եմ, համարելով որ ինչքան ուժեղ լինի մեր հյուսիսային անմիջական հարևանը, այնքան ուժեղ կլինենք մենք


Համաձայն եմ, բայց այսօրվա ռազմական գործողությունները ճիշտ հակառակն են անում

----------


## dvgray

> Սաակաշվիլին հույսը դրել է .................................................................. վրա: (կետերի փոխարեն լրացնել )


Պատասխանում եմ:
Ֆիզիկապես ՝Իրա ժողովրդի վրա ու բարոյապես  ու համաշխարհային հանրության վրա :
…
Գիտես ինչն ա տարօրինակ:
Ձեղ ոչ մեկը բան չի պատմե՞լ, թե 91-ին ոնց փոքրաթիվ Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը պատերազմ հայտարարեց սովետական բանակին ու որսորդական հրացաներով պաշտպանեց ու պարտիզանական կռիվ մողց ու հաղթեց ՞ :
Էն ժողովուրդը, որը գլքով չի  պաևտվել, երբեք ֆիզիկապես չի պարտվի: Սակհակաշվիլու հույսը իրա ժողովրդի անկոտրում կամքն ա: 
Սա ռոմանտիկ խոսքեր չեն: Սա պատերազմի իրական հազթանակի գրավականն է:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Օսերին պետք չի կոտորել: Ընդհանրապես ոչ մի մարդ սպանել պետք չի ու չի կարելի: Լինի աֆղան, վրացի թե ուզբեկ:
> Բայց մենք պետք է հասկանանք թե ինչ ենք ուզում մենք, և ոչ թե ինր է ուզում ռուսը դա անենք:
> Հասկանալ է պետք, որ մեծ 88-ի ազատագրումը առաջին հերթին մարդկանց ուղեղներում եղավ: Երբ ամեն մի հարցի պատասխանը տալուց առաջ հայերով մտածում էինք թե դրանից մեզ ինչ, ու որն է մեզ ձեռնատու:
> փառք Աստծո, որ կառավարական մակարդակով գոնե  ձեռնպահ են մնում ռուսամետ հայտարարություններ անելուց:
> Մի րոպե դու պատկերացրու, որ վրացիք ծանոթանան մեր "Ակումբի" գրառումենի հետ: Դրանից հետո ի՞նչ վերաբերմունք կձեվավորեն իրենց մոտ:
> Իմ կարծիքն է, որ եթե օսերը պատրաստ են ապրել Ռուսական կայսրության ըտամ, ապա ի՞նչ ա իրենա խանգարում ապրել միացյալ ու ուժեղ Վրաստանում: Ոչ մի օբեկտիվ բան, բացի կազմաքանդիչ ռւոսական հատուկ ծառայություննեից:
> Էտ ոնց ա եղել որ իրենք դարերով ապրել են առանց ցեղասպանվելու ու հենց հիմա, 21 դարում վրացին իրենց ցեղասպանելու ա: Աբսուրդ ա ստացվում չէ՞


Մենք ավելի երկար ենք ապրել թուրքերի տիրապետության տակ մինչև ցեղասպանվելը, երբ Վրաստանը ՄԱԿ ում կողմ էր քվեարկում հակահայկան բանաձևին, մտածում էին ստեղ ոնց դա կնդունվի?  իսկ մեր քննարկումները մասնավոր են և թքած ունեմ ոնց կմտածեն, օսերն էլ կարողա քո գրառումներից երանության մեջ չնկնեն հետո ինչ :LOL: , լավ էլ չեմ ուզում շարունակեմ անպտուղ վեճը, ու արդարացնում ես վրացական քայլերը ու գտնում ես դա ճիշտ, շուտով կերևա ճիշտ էր թե չէ, եթե զոհերին էլ հանենք նույնիսկ, եթե Վրաստանը ստորագրի ռազմական գործողությունների չվերսկսման մասին պայմանագիր, ու զորքերը քաշի մինչև ելման դիրքերը, ու ռուսներն էլ մնան խաղաղապահ գործունեություն իրականացնելու դու կնդունես որ էտքան զոհերը իզուր էին ու Սահակաշվիլին սխալ հաշվարկ էր արել?

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դա երկար պատմություն է ու ես բազմիցս հայտնել եմ իմ կարծիքը: Հատուկ չկաևդացողների համար ասեմ, որ ռուսական պետությունը ըստ իս ռուս ժողովրդի ու հատկապես ռուս ինտիլիգենցիայի հետ առանձնապես կապեր չունի, ինչպես թուրքական պետությունը ասենք Օրհան Փամուկի կամ Հրանտ Դինքի հետ:
> Եթե ուզում ես առանձին քնարկել, ապա այս թեման, ապա պատրաստ եմ, թեմա բաց ու ազատորեն կասեմ իմ միտքը


Բացել եմ թեմա

----------


## Artgeo

> Մի հատ հղում տուր հասկանանք էդ ինչը վերջացավ ու ինչ ասել ա հաղթանակ:


Մի քանի րոպե համբերեք, սպասում եմ ձեր ճորտերն էլ հաստատեն իրենց պարտությունը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էն ժողովուրդը, որը գլքով չի  պաևտվել, երբեք ֆիզիկապես չի պարտվի: Սակհակաշվիլու հույսը իրա ժողովրդի անկոտրում կամքն ա: 
> Սա ռոմանտիկ խոսքեր չեն: Սա պատերազմի իրական հազթանակի գրավականն է:



Այդպես էին մտածում նաեւ Բաբելոնացիները...
Հոգին շատ կարեւոր ա, բայց ինչպես ասում են՝ ՚՚պռոտիվ լոմա նետ պրիյոմա՚՚

----------


## Վարպետ

> .....դու կնդունես որ էտքան զոհերը իզուր էին ու Սահակաշվիլին սխալ հաշվարկ էր արել?


Չեն ընդունի այ ախպեր: Հենա արդեն ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ գոռացող կա... Մարդկային զոհերն ինչ կարեւոր են գոպոլիտիկ զարգացումների տեսլականների կողքին? Ի վերջո, եթե 2000 էլ չէ, ապա հաստատ նույնիսկ 100 բնակչի արյան գնով սահմանադրական կարգ չեն վերականգնում էլի...

----------


## dvgray

> Մենք ավելի երկար ենք ապրել թուրքերի տիրապետության տակ մինչև ցեղասպանվելը, երբ Վրաստանը ՄԱԿ ում կողմ էր քվեարկում հակահայկան բանաձևին, մտածում էին ստեղ ոնց դա կնդունվի?  իսկ մեր քննարկումները մասնավոր են և թքած ունեմ ոնց կմտածեն, օսերն էլ կարողա քո գրառումներից երանության մեջ չնկնեն հետո ինչ, լավ էլ չեմ ուզում շարունակեմ անպտուղ վեճը, ու արդարացնում ես վրացական քայլերը ու գտնում ես դա ճիշտ, շուտով կերևա ճիշտ էր թե չէ, եթե զոհերին էլ հանենք նույնիսկ, եթե Վրաստանը ստորագրի ռազմական գործողությունների չվերսկսման մասին պայմանագիր, ու զորքերը քաշի մինչև ելման դիրքերը, ու ռուսներն էլ մնան խաղաղապահ գործունեություն իրականացնելու դու կնդունես որ էտքան զոհերը իզուր էին ու Սահակաշվիլին սխալ հաշվարկ էր արել?


Ամեն ինչ ունի անցնելու իր հանգրվանները: Եթե քո ասած տարբերակը լինի, ապա ես չեմ կասկածում որ կլինեն նոր հետագա այրունահեղություններ, քանի դեռ ռուսը այդ ռեգիոնում է: 
Հիշիր հնուց  ասված /ասում են Հուլիոս Կեսարի կողմից/ ցանկացած  կայսերության լոզունգը
"Բաժանիր որ տիրես"
Սա ռուսական կայսրության քաղաքական գիծն է եղել Կովկասում ու կլինի:
…
Իսկ Թուրքիան արդեն 80 տարի է  էլ կայսրություն չի:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Չեն ընդունի այ ախպեր: Հենա արդեն ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ գոռացող կա... Մարդկային զոհերն ինչ կարեւոր են գոպոլիտիկ զարգացումների տեսլականների կողքին? Ի վերջո, եթե 2000 էլ չէ, ապա հաստատ նույնիսկ 100 բնակչի արյան գնով սահմանադրական կարգ չեն վերականգնում էլի...


Հաղթանակ գոռալով չեն հաղթում :Smile: , Դիվգրեյ ջան դու տենց էլ չմանրամասնեցիր դու ինչ ես առաջարկում մինչև ռուսական կայսրույան կործանումը, առանձին թեմա բացենք, ինձ օրինակ շատա հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Մի քանի րոպե համբերեք, սպասում եմ ձեր ճորտերն էլ հաստատեն իրենց պարտությունը:


Երեւի ուզում էիր ասեիր` մեր տերերը: Քո տրամաբանությամբ մենք ենք իրենց ճորտերը, չէ երեւի? Շուտ արա, շուտ, միասին խմենք Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության կենացը ու գնանք քնելու: Մեզ ինչ, թե 2000 ընտանիք լացի մեջ ա անցկացնելու էս գիշեր:

----------


## Artgeo

*Грузинские войска подорвали Рокский тоннель   *  
09.08.2008 г.  
Грузинские войска вечером в субботу подорвали Рокский тоннель, по которому в зону боевых действий поступала живая сила и техника.  Об этом агентству "Новости-Грузия" сообщил источник в силовых структурах ГРузии 

http://www.alaniatv.com/index.php?op...=5804&Itemid=2

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մի քանի րոպե համբերեք, սպասում եմ ձեր ճորտերն էլ հաստատեն իրենց պարտությունը:


Արթուր արդեն զորակոչիկներից զոհեր կան Վրաստանում, չես մտածում որ քո մեկնելու ժամանակն է, ինչ որ սիրուն չի հեռվից նայել էտ ամենին երբ 18 տարի այդ պետությունում ես ապրել:

----------


## dvgray

> Հաղթանակ գոռալով չեն հաղթում, Դիվգրեյ ջան դու տենց էլ չմանրամասնեցիր դու ինչ ես առաջարկում մինչև ռուսական կայսրույան կործանումը, առանձին թեմա բացենք, ինձ օրինակ շատա հետաքրքրում:


Երվանդ ջան:
Ես ասել եմ դա "Ակումբ"-ում ու չեմ զլանա էլի ասել:
Խոսքը ինչքան էլ աբսուրդ լինի, Անդրկովկասյան Միության մասին է: Ինչ որ կար 18 թվին: 
Մեր էն ժամանակվա մեծերը էնքան հիմար չէին, որ չէին ցանկանում որ Անդրկովկասյան Սեյմը ցվրվի ու ատամներով պահում էին դա: Բայց ռուսին հաջողվեց ցեցը գցել մեջը ու Սեյմը տարանջատել: Ու իզուր չի որ վերջինը մերոնք դուրս եկան սեյմից, քանի որ ուրշ բան չէր մնում անել:
Մեր մեծերը շատ խելոք են եղել: Շատ ավելի շատ, քան թե մենք պատկերացնում ենք:

----------


## Artgeo

> Երեւի ուզում էիր ասեիր` մեր տերերը: Քո տրամաբանությամբ մենք ենք իրենց ճորտերը, չէ երեւի? Շուտ արա, շուտ, միասին խմենք Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության կենացը ու գնանք քնելու: Մեզ ինչ, թե 2000 ընտանիք լացի մեջ ա անցկացնելու էս գիշեր:


Հա վայ, ֆեոդալները: Դե դու էլ հասկացար, որ ռուսներին ի նկատի ունեմ:

----------


## Վարպետ

> *Грузинские войска подорвали Рокский тоннель   *  
> 09.08.2008 г.  
> Грузинские войска вечером в субботу подорвали Рокский тоннель, по которому в зону боевых действий поступала живая сила и техника.  Об этом агентству "Новости-Грузия" сообщил источник в силовых структурах ГРузии 
> 
> http://www.alaniatv.com/index.php?op...=5804&Itemid=2


Ի պատասխան, ապեր:




> По данным осетинской стороны, силам самообороны республики удалось сбить грузинский бомбардировщик. Согласно источнику, после продолжительных боев в Цхинвале и окрестностях установилось относительное затишье. "Бой стих, на окраинах столицы Южной Осетии удалось остановить танковое наступление - уничтожено 12 грузинских танка", - сообщает представитель Комитета по информации и печати Южной Осетии.
> 
> "По данным на 23:50 артиллерийский обстрел Цхинвала стих. Сбит грузинский бомбардировщик. Предотвращен танковый штурм - подбито 12 вражеских танков. Уничтожен один грузинский снайпер и два наводчика", - говорится в сообщении, размещенном на сайте правительственного органа РЮО.
> В цхинвалmских подвалах без воды и еды продолжают скрываться мирные жители. Грузия отказывается открывать гуманитарный коридор для того, чтобы женщины и дети могли покинуть разрушенный город.


 http://regnum.ru/news/1038930.html

Ու ինչ?

----------


## dvgray

> Արթուր արդեն զորակոչիկներից զոհեր կան Վրաստանում, չես մտածում որ քո մեկնելու ժամանակն է, ինչ որ սիրուն չի հեռվից նայել էտ ամենին երբ 18 տարի այդ պետությունում ես ապրել:


Երվանդ,
Կաչծում եմ ճիշտ չի անձնական հարթութուն մտցնել ֆորումային քննարկումները:
Թե ինչու է Արթգեոն այստեց կամ այնտեղ, դա կարծում եմ ոչ մեկի գործը չի ու ֆորումային քննարկման թեմա չի

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երվանդ ջան:
> Ես ասել եմ դա "Ակումբ"-ում ու չեմ զլանա էլի ասել:
> Խոսքը ինչքան էլ աբսուրդ լինի, Անդրկովկասյան Միության մասին է: Ինչ որ կար 18 թվին: 
> Մեր էն ժամանակվա մեծերը էնքան հիմար չէին, որ չէին ցանկանում որ Անդրկովկասյան Սեյմը ցվրվի ու ատամներով պահում էին դա: Բայց ռուսին հաջողվեց ցեցը գցել մեջը ու Սեյմը տարանջատել: Ու իզուր չի որ վերջինը մերոնք դուրս եկան սեյմից, քանի որ ուրշ բան չէր մնում անել:
> Մեր մեծերը շատ խելոք են եղել: Շատ ավելի շատ, քան թե մենք պատկերացնում ենք:


Ղարաբաղը բա, Ադրբեջանը մեր մոտ սպորտսմեն չի ուղարկում ուր մնաց ֆեդերացիայի մեջ մտնի, առանց Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման, իսկ իրանք Արցախը պատկերացնում են միայն իրենց կազմում :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Երվանդ,
> Կաչծում եմ ճիշտ չի անձնական հարթութուն մտցնել ֆորումային քննարկումները:
> Թե ինչու է Արթգեոն այստեց կամ այնտեղ, դա կարծում եմ ոչ մեկի գործը չի ու ֆորումային քննարկման թեմա չի


Իսկ երբ ռուսներին անվանում են մեզ տերեր դա անձնական վիրավորանք չի քո կարծիքով, իսկ ես չեմ վիրավորում ընդհամենը հարցնում եմ, քանի որ ինքը մի քանի էջ առաջ հայտարարեց որ կգնա երբ պահանջվի իր օգնությունը:

----------


## dvgray

> Ղարաբաղը բա, Ադրբեջանը մեր մոտ սպորտսմեն չի ուղարկում ուր մնաց ֆեդերացիայի մեջ մտնի, առանց Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման, իսկ իրանք Արցախը պատկերացնում են միայն իրենց կազմում


Ամեն հարց էլ իրա լուծումը ունի: Որ ցանկություն լինի, բազմաչարչար Ղարաբաղը հանգիստ կարելի ա շվեցարիական ալպերի վերածել ու բոլորը կմոռանան թե դա ումն էր ու ումը կլինի: Կարևորը Եվրոպայի պես միասնական տարածք ստեղծելն ա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթուր արդեն զորակոչիկներից զոհեր կան Վրաստանում, :


tualetnayalenta.ru ?  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

Էկեք թողնենքն վիրավորանք հասկացությունը մոդերները պարզեն էլի: Ես էստեղ ուղիղ վիրավորանք, բացի Արտգեոի` ֆեդալ-ճորտ բառախաղից չեմ տեսել: Եթե ինքը, ադմին լինելով, Երվանդի ասածը կգնահատի վիրավորանք իր հասցեին, թող ինֆրաքշն տա: Թե չէ որ սկսեցինք քննարկել որն ա վիրավորանք, որը չէ` էհե~յ,,,

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ամեն հարց էլ իրա լուծումը ունի: Որ ցանկություն լինի, բազմաչարչար Ղարաբաղը հանգիստ կարելի ա շվեցարիական ալպերի վերածել ու բոլորը կմոռանան թե դա ումն էր ու ումը կլինի: Կարևորը Եվրոպայի պես միասնական տարածք ստեղծելն ա:


Ախր Դիվ քո ասաը եթե նույնիսկ հնարավորա մոտակա 20 տարում հաստատ ձև չի ախր, հլը ադրբեջանին հարցրա, մենակ մեր ուզելով հո չի, էտ մարդիկ նույնիսկ 20  տարի հետո ինքնորոշման խնդիրը լուծելուն պատրաստ չեն դու ասում ես կարևոր չի լինի ումնա, համել իմաստը չեմ տեսնում քո ասած միության, քանի որ վաղ թե ուշ մտնելու ենք Եվրոմիություն ու Նատո այլ ելք չկա, միջուկային Ռուսաստանին քայքայելն ու վերացնելը էտքան էլ հեշտ չի ու դժվար թե 20 տարում դա անեն :Smile: , իսկ եթե կա Ռուսաստան, մենք Անդրկովկասյան Սեյմով էլ չենք կարող դիմանալ, պիտի մտնենք Եվրոմիություն , էտ դեպքում հենա առանձին առանձին մտնում ենք, Ղարաբաղնել էլի թող դառնա Ալպեր, ինչ տարբերություն :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ամեն հարց էլ իրա լուծումը ունի: Որ ցանկություն լինի, բազմաչարչար Ղարաբաղը հանգիստ կարելի ա շվեցարիական ալպերի վերածել ու բոլորը կմոռանան թե դա ումն էր ու ումը կլինի: Կարևորը Եվրոպայի պես միասնական տարածք ստեղծելն ա:


Ասելը միշտ էլ անելուց հեշտ ա: Միասնական տարածքի ստեղծելը շատ լավ լուծում ա մեզ համար, բայց եթե նույնիսկ Թուրքիան եւ Ադրբեջանը եղբայրական սիրով լցվեն մեր հանդեպ ու մեզ ինտեգրման հրավիրեն, ապա ոչ ԱՄՆ-ն, ոչ Ռուսաստանը, ոչ էլ Եվրոպան թույլ չեն տա եւս մեկ այդպիսի միաբանության կայացմանը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> tualetnayalenta.ru ?


Ինչ-որ սխալ տեղերում ա քեզ բացում, Արթ։ Չես զգու՞մ։

Հիմա ինչ,  *հաղթեցի՞ք* թե չէ՞։

----------


## Artgeo

> Ի պատասխան, ապեր:
> 
> http://regnum.ru/news/1038930.html
> 
> Ու ինչ?


Էն որ հետույքային վիճակում են, ռոկին պայթեցրած ա, չեն կարողանում փախնել, միջանցք են խնդրում  :LOL:  

Սարկոզին պատրաստ է անձամբ մասնակցել բանակցություններին:

----------


## Երվանդ

> tualetnayalenta.ru ?


Անկախ աղբյուրից , եթե զորակոչիկներ են տանում կռվելու, պարզ չի որ գոնե 1-ը կզոհվի, հո անխոցելի չեն?, իսկ որ տանում են ու կամավոր գնացողներ էլ կա, գիտեմ հենց Թբիլիսում ապրող ծանոթիցս, Լենա անունը Ադնակլասնիկում դրուզյաներիս մեջա իրան հարցրա ինձ չես հավատում:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Էն որ հետույքային վիճակում են, ռոկին պայթեցրած ա, չեն կարողանում փախնել, միջանցք են խնդրում  
> 
> Սարկոզին պատրաստ է անձամբ մասնակցել բանակցություններին:


Բո բո բո բո, կոշիկների կապերը ձգեք կարողա մինչև Մոսկվա վազեք հետևներից :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ցեղասպանությունն էլ կմոռանանք. թուրքերի հետ «մոտիկ տղա» հարաբերությունները միանգամից կվերածվեն «*լավ* ախպեր»-ի:


Էտ մեր համար  են Մոտիկ տղա՞  :Shok:  ես կասեի իրանք մեր թշնամի ադբեջանցինեերի լավ ախպերն են... ու հաստատ սպասում են հարմար առիթի Հայստանին ծափ տալու էֆեկտով ճզմելու համար... /աշխարհագրական տեսանկյունից/  :Xeloq: 


> Члены Олимпийской сборной Грузии решили остаться в Пекине, хотя ранее выступили с заявлением о том, что покидают Олимпиаду. Ранее президент Грузии сообщил, что они вернутся поддержать свой народ, а может быть - и записаться в резервисты.
> 
> 
> Между тем грузинские СМИ сообщают, что свое первое решение - покинуть Олимпиаду в Пекине - спортсмены приняли после "убедительных просьб" Саакашвили.


Ու՞ր  գան.. գան որ իրանց էլ ֆռոնտ տանեն.. ցեղասպանություն իրագործման փորձի  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինչ-որ սխալ տեղերում ա քեզ բացում, Արթ։ Չես զգու՞մ։
> 
> Հիմա ինչ,  *հաղթեցի՞ք* թե չէ՞։



1. Ռոկին պայթեցված է:
2. Ջավայի մոտ 70% -ը Վրաստանի զինված ուժերը ազատագրել են:
3. Նախնական տվյալով մի հատ բարձրաստիճան Վանյայի են բռնել, Կոկոյթիի ու Կուլախմետովի տեղը անհայտ է:
4. Գորիում խաղաղություն է: Քաղաքում պատրուլն ու ռեզերվիստներն են:

----------


## dvgray

> Ախր Դիվ քո ասաը եթե նույնիսկ հնարավորա մոտակա 20 տարում հաստատ ձև չի ախր, հլը ադրբեջանին հարցրա, մենակ մեր ուզելով հո չի, էտ մարդիկ նույնիսկ 20  տարի հետո ինքնորոշման խնդիրը լուծելուն պատրաստ չեն դու ասում ես կարևոր չի լինի ումնա, համել իմաստը չեմ տեսնում քո ասած միության, քանի որ վաղ թե ուշ մտնելու ենք Եվրոմիություն ու Նատո այլ ելք չկա, միջուկային Ռուսաստանին քայքայելն ու վերացնելը էտքան էլ հեշտ չի ու դժվար թե 20 տարում դա անեն, իսկ եթե կա Ռուսաստան, մենք Անդրկովկասյան Սեյմով էլ չենք կարող դիմանալ, պիտի մտնենք Եվրոմիություն , էտ դեպքում հենա առանձին առանձին մտնում ենք, Ղարաբաղնել էլի թող դառնա Ալպեր, ինչ տարբերություն


Երվանդ
Ես լրիվ համոզված եմ, որ մենք հլա որ ազերիներից մի 200 տարով առաջ ենք ու շատ ավելի խելոք: Նրանց համոզելը  տեխնիկայի հարց ա: Նայի Ստեփան Շահումյանը Ազրեիների թագավոր էր նստել, ու կմնար, եթե ռուսները նրան վարի չտային:  Էլ չեմ ասում Դրոին, որ մի քանի հոգով գրավելով Բաքու հասցավ:
Իսկ 92-94 -ին մեզնից 3 անգամ ավել լիելով, մի ակընթաևրթ ռուսը աչքը թարթեղ իրենց 20 տոկոսը ձեռներից առանք ու եթե էլի ռուսը չկանգնացներ, Կիրովաբադ էլին մտնում: Դու էլ լավ գիտես որ հայերս առանձնապես խոշոր կարգի կռվող չենք եղել, ու էտ ամենին հասել ենք մեր խելքի շնորհիվ:

----------


## Kuk

> Էտ մեր համար  են Մոտիկ տղա՞  ես կասեի իրանք մեր թշնամի ադբեջանցինեերի լավ ախպերն են... ու հաստատ սպասում են հարմար առիթի Հայստանին ծափ տալու էֆեկտով ճզմելու համար... /աշխարհագրական տեսանկյունից/


Սամ, էս մեկը քեզնից չէի սպասում. մոռացել ե՞ս իրար հետ ֆուտբոլ նայել կա, բան կա, հո ամեն ինչ էդ ճզմելով չի վերջանում. ոչինչ, թող իրանք ճզմեն, մենք էլ հրավիրենք հետաքրքիր ժամանակ անցկացնելու :Wink:

----------


## Տատ

> Ու ոչ թե ռուսի ..ը մտնել ու սաղ ռեգիոնը մեր դեմ տրամադրել: Արդեն ինչ փոքր ու մեծ ազգ կա էս կողմերում մեր անունը լսել էլ չի ցանկանում էտ պատճառով


իսկ ու՞մն ա ուզում լսել, ԱՄՆ-ինը՞։ գերադասումեմ հին ..ը, քան նոր` անծանոթը :Blush: 



> Ես Վրացական ուժեղ պետության կողմնակիցն եմ, համարելով որ ինչքան ուժեղ լինի մեր հյուսիսային անմիջական հարևանը, այնքան ուժեղ կլինենք մենք


Եթե նրա համար, որ այլևս ստիպված չլինի իր օգտի համար համաձայնվել ու ամեն կերպ օգնել Թուրքիայի և Աբրբեջանի նուրբ եղբայրական կապերի-երկաթուղիների անցկացմանը` Ջավախքով, այո, թող լինի հզոր։




> Ենքանով ա օգուտ տվել, որ 15 տարվա վախեցած լինելուց հետո առաջին անգամ Սահակաշվիլին ուժեղացրեց իր սահմանները, երկիրը ու դրանից հետո հայաստանցի հայը իրեն շատ ապահով ու անձեռնամխելի էր զգում Վրաստանի տարածքում:


Իսկ Վրաստանցի հայը՞։ Սուխումիից վռնդվող իմ քեռին իրեն անձեռնմխելի չզգաց իր երկրում։ Լավ դա 15 տարի առաւջ էր, իսկ երկու շաբաթ առա՞ջ` անունները չեմ հիշում բանտարկված ջավախեցիների, ապահով ու անձեռնմխելի։

----------


## Kuk

> 2. Ջավայի մոտ 70% -ը Վրաստանի զինված ուժերը ազատագրել են:


Արտ, նոր հաղթել էին, հիմա դառավ 70 տոկո՞ս :LOL:  էդ ի՞նչա` բարի կամքի դրսևորո՞ւմ: Արդեն մեղքները եկել են, հետ ե՞ն տալիս :LOL:  

Մի հատ կազինոի գովազդ կար է, որ ասում էր` պարտված գումարի տասը տոկոսը վերադարձվում է :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> 1. Ռոկին պայթեցված է:
> 2. Ջավայի մոտ 70% -ը Վրաստանի զինված ուժերը ազատագրել են:
> 3. Նախնական տվյալով մի հատ բարձրաստիճան Վանյայի են բռնել, Կոկոյթիի ու Կուլախմետովի տեղը անհայտ է:
> 4. Գորիում խաղաղություն է: Քաղաքում պատրուլն ու ռեզերվիստներն են:


Դե լավա լավա...էս ամենով Միշիկոյի հրամանով սպանված, իրենց տներում ոչնչացված  խաղաղ մարդիկ մի թափուց կվերակենդանանան։

----------


## Տատ

> Сообщение "Новости-Грузии" о подрыве Рокского тоннеля не соответствует действительности
> 
> Сообщение о подрыве Рокского тоннеля грузинскими вооруженными силами не соответствует действительности. Об этом сообщил специальный корреспондент ИА REGNUM, который проехал через тоннель в 22 часа мск.
> 
> Напомним, ранее проект РИА "Новостей" в Грузии - агентство "Новости-Грузия" сообщило со ссылкой на "источники в силовых структурах Грузии".


http://www.regnum.ru/news/1038886.html

----------


## Artgeo

> http://www.regnum.ru/news/1038886.html


Իրանց մոտ առավոտ ա հասնում պարտվելու մասին նորությունները  :LOL: 


Կուկ Ջավան Ռոկիից էս կողմ ա, Ռոկին փակ ա, ռուսները էլ ոչինչ չեն կարող անել, էս կողմ մնացածները ինչ էլ անեն, նույնիսկ փախնել չեն կարող  :Wink: 

Տատ, մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ բանտարկվածները որ բանտարկված չլինեին, էսօր Ջավախքում Աստված գիտի ինչ կարող էր լինել: Ռուսաստանի սպասարկողներից մաքրվում ա Վրաստանը: Վերջնականապես ու անվերադարձ:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ի դեպ, ռուսի գրած ա, մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս




> Кто вооружил Грузию? США выделили безвозвратный кредит на 40,6 миллиона долларов,Турция 45 миллионов долларов,Анкара планирует поставить Тбилиси до 100 боевых машин,50 переносных зенитно - ракетных комплекса "Анза-2" пакистанского производства,ракетные катера,2 тральшика,2 десантных корабля,1800ручных гранатомета,2000 подствольных нранатометов.,Болгария планирует поставить 250 ракет,50 тыс.снарядов к 122-мм гаубицам идр.продукцию.,Чехия 10 самолетов и 620 тонн боеприпасов.Всего странами НАТО уже передано 175 боев.танков,126 бронемашин,67 артиллерийских орудий,4 боевых самолета,12 вертолетов и 8 боевых кораблей и катеров. Вот теперь и думайте неужели правительство РФ не имело информации о готовящейся агрессии и смертельной угрозе наших соотечественников и других граждан? Плохи наши дела.

----------


## Տատ

Грузинских резервистов, не желающих воевать против осетин, сажают на 4 года

Грузинские резервисты, которые отказываются воевать в Южной Осетии, приговариваются к 4 годам заключения. Об этом сообщили корреспонденту ИА REGNUM студенты ряда тбилисских вузов, не желающие бросать учебу и воевать против осетинских и российских военнослужащих.
Напомним, президент Грузии Михаил Саакашвили ввел в Грузии военное положение. Идет сбор резервистов для отправки в зону боевых действий в Южной Осетии.
Որ նստացնում են` պարզ է, դեզերտիրին պատիժ է հասնում ամեն տեղ։ բայց ուրեմն չուզողներ էլ կան։

----------


## Artgeo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2Ihk...eature=related
ռուսների մեջ էլ անշուշտ լավ մարդիկ կան  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1038936.html
Շատ լավ հոդվածա կարդացեք:

----------


## Artgeo

> В Южной Осетии ранен командующий 58-й армией генерал-лейтенант А.Хрулев
> 10.08.2008 02:04 | РБК
> В Южной Осетии во время обстрела российской колонны получил ранение командующий 58-й армией генерал-лейтенант Анатолий Хрулев. В настоящее время он доставлен во Владикавказ, где был прооперирован. Его состояние оценивается как удовлетворительное, передает телеканал "Вести".


Հատիկ առ հատիկ....

----------


## Տատ

Արտ, Գեո, դու լուրջ ուրախանումե՞ս որ այդտեղ կտեղավորվեն ամերիկացիները :Shok: ։ 

Քեզ թվում է, ռուսները որ գնան,* ազատ է լինելու Վրաստանը*, ու այդ ահաբեկող բերվածդ գումարների ու զենքի պարտքը ժողովրդի քամակից դուրս հանող չի լինելու՞։
Դատարկ տեղը երկար դատարկ չի մնում, ֆիզիկայի օրենք է։ իսկ ԱՄՆ-ից բռնաբարված լինելը նույնիսկ Վրաստանին չեմ ցանկանում։

----------


## Artgeo

> http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1038936.html
> Շատ լավ հոդվածա կարդացեք:


Виктор Якубян  Էս է՞լ  ա հայ  :Sad:  Էս ինչքան շատ են ռուսաստրուկները մեր փոքր ազգում:
Միգրանյան, Կուրգինյան, Յակուբյան... Ոչինչ: Սրանց հերթն էլ կգա:

----------


## Տատ

Россия не находится в состоянии войны с Грузией. Об этом 9 августа в Брюсселе заявил представитель России при НАТО Дмитрий Рогозин в ходе встречи с начальником штаба объединенных вооруженных сил НАТО в Европе Хансом-Хайнцем Латтером.


"Наши действия ограничиваются во времени, территорией и целью", - подчеркнул Рогозин. "Мы полагаем, что НАТО не участвует в конфликте", - сообщил российский дипломат, обвинив президента Грузии Михаила Саакашвили в попытке "интернационализировать" конфликт в Южной Осетии, передаёт Associated Press. По словам Рогозина, президент Грузии "*даже не может себе представить, что это такое - быть в состоянии войны с Россией".*
վատ չի ասված

----------


## Artgeo

> ԱՄՆ-ից բռնաբարված լինելը նույնիսկ Վրաստանին չեմ ցանկանում։


Աստված հնարավորինս քիչ քո նման «բարեկամներ» տա Վրաստանին ու Հայաստանին, իսկ թշնամիների դեմ մենք մի կերպ կպայքարենք:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Виктор Якубян  Էս է՞լ  ա հայ  Էս ինչքան շատ են ռուսաստրուկները մեր փոքր ազգում:
> Միգրանյան, Կուրգինյան, Յակուբյան... Ոչինչ: Սրանց հերթն էլ կգա:


Ում հետ ես վերացնելու, վրացիների? :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> "Наши действия ограничиваются во времени, территорией и целью"


Ահա, չգիտես ինչի ամբողջ Վրաստանը այդ այսպես կոչված «խաղաղապահ» գործունեության դաշտ էր...  :Angry2:

----------


## dvgray

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2Ihk...eature=related
> ռուսների մեջ էլ անշուշտ լավ մարդիկ կան


Նավադվորսկայան միշտ էլ ապացուցել է իր մեծ մտավորականի անունը:
Մեր այծերը գոնե մի քիչ սովորեն այս կարգի մարդկանցից

----------


## Սամվել

> "даже не может себе представить, что это такое - быть в состоянии войны с Россией".


Ասում եմ չէ.. ժողովուրդնա մեղք.. որ Ռուսը կատաղեց քարը քարի վրա չի մնալւ վրաստանից...

----------


## Artgeo

*Десятитысячная группировка российских войск оказалось в "огненном котле".*

По сообщениям, поступающим из районов боевых действий, после подрыва грузинскими коммандос Южного портала Рокского тоннеля, прорвавшиеся через него российские части 58-й армии вместе с "миротворцами " и вооруженными членами къударских НВФ оказались в окружении в Джавском районе.
Большая часть зданий в Цхинвали повреждена или полностью уничтожена в ходе мощных обстрелов грузинской армии продолжавшихся минувшей ночью. В городе полыхают пожары. Къударские беженцы вылезают из подвалов в поисках воды и, частично, направляются на Север к селению Джава. Среди них много мужчин военно-способного вида, которые не желают воевать, а надеются найти убежище за спинами российских военных, среди них уже разнеслась весть о том, что тоннель подорван и хода нет, однако они надеются, что Россия вывезет их из района боевых действий на вертолетах, некоторые, при этом берут на руки детей и идут с ними, чтобы так пустили в вертолет.
Ранее эти вертолеты из Моздока уже доставили в Джаву танковые экипажи для танков тайно сосредоточенных там еще несколько месяцев назад в "миротворческой" зоне ответственности ( равно как и 6 РСЗО "Ураган ", укрытых в окрестностях Цхинвали и захваченных коммандос Грузии в ходе скоротечного штурма. Надо отметить, что среди къударских бандитов и наемников почти нет водителей танков и БТР (не говоря о еще более сложной военной технике) , вот почему все экипажи комплектуются российскими военнослужащими. Несмотря на победные реляции, по мониторингу российских СМИ, можно придти к выводу, что по телевизору зрителям показывают художественный фильм о ситуации в регионе. Тем не менее и из коротких сюжетов можно увидеть, что российские танки не могут выйти даже на подступы к Цхинвали, ибо все доступные для этого пути уже выведены из строя саперами или авиацией Грузии. Видно, что танки ведут обстрел исключительно ради телевизионной картинки, а потом поспешно меняют дислокацию, дабы их не засекли по вспышкам и не ударили артиллерийским огнем грузинские части.
В условиях блокады, при ограниченной доставке боеприпасов, танки могут быстро расстрелять боекомплекты и скоро стать бесполезными.
Грузинская же артилллерия, напротив, недостатка в боеприпасах не испытывает и уверенно пристреливается на местности, нанося тяжелый урон скоплениям российской бронетехники и выводя ее из строя.
С другой стороны Рокского туннеля по ущельям сосредоточено колоссальное количество российской военной техники, которая стала намертво. Все сообщение с окруженной группировкой осуществляется исключительно по воздуху.
Среди российских военнослужащих как по эту, так и по ту сторону тоннеля настроения воевать с грузинами нет. Многие из них, служащие по призыву, откровенно рады, что Грузия перекрыла дорогу и, значит, воевать и умирать им не придется. Среди офицерского состава царит тревожная атмосфера, в частных разговорах многие из них открыто говорят, что российскую армию подставили осетины, которые-де, сами воевать не желают, а хотят, чтобы в войне , защищающей исключительно только их интересы, вместо них сражались и гибли российский солдаты. И это на территории иностранного государства.
Вспоминая в разговорах минувший ввод войск в Афганистан и вторжение в Чечню, при полной информационной неизвестности и неразрешенности вопросов кому зачем и для чего , собственно, воевать, многие предаются раздумьям или пытаются забыться в алкогольном дурмане, благо осетинской водки предостаточно и цена ее дешева, а для доблестных "защитников Осетии" осетинские наемники доставляют ее на позиции и бесплатно на первых порах .
"Нас откровенно подставляют" заявляют они, приходя к выводу, что "Осетины решили воевать с Грузией до последнего русского солдата", весьма недалекому от истины.
Возникшая спонтанно в некоторых частях СКВО и расширяющаяся эпидемия дезертирства солдат, возможно, также связана с известиям о том, что им придется участвовать в войне с грузинами.
В ходе вчерашних ночных зачисток в Цхинвали остался лишь один опорный пункт къударских формирований, все прочие, а также большая часть засевших по подвалам и в укрытиях къударских боевиков нейтрализованы.

----------


## dvgray

> Ասում եմ չէ.. ժողովուրդնա մեղք.. որ Ռուսը կատաղեց քարը քարի վրա չի մնալւ վրաստանից...


Իա  :Shok: ... ռուսը կատաղել ա՞  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Բա որ Կովկասը իսկականից կատաղի է՞ ռուսից ամենամեծ թիքան ականջը կման է ՜՜՜ :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Տատ

Լավն էր Յակուբյանը։ Հետաքրքիր է, որ Ռուսաստանի նպատակը` այդ ռեգիոնում պահպանել իր ներկայությունը ամբողջ աշխարհը գիտի, աչքն է մտցնում, ռուսն էլ չի կանգնում վիրավորված կույսի դիրքով ասում-Ինչ եք ասում։
Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ի կեղտոտագույն խաղերը` ցինիկ, անբարոյական, նույնիսկ ամոթ է բարձրաձայն առտասանելը` վայնասուն կսկսի Կօնդօլիզա Ռայսը։
Չինաստանի կետն էր լավը։


Արտգեո, հիմք չունեմ քեզ չհավատալու, բայց դու հո քո աչքով չես տեսել գրածդ։ Իսկ ես դեռ շատ լավ հիշում եմ Աբրբեջանի ռազմական սուտ զեկուցումները` Արցախից, մեր զոհերով, երբ հակառակն էր իրականում, նույնիսկ այս վերջերս, մարտի սկզբում;

այնպես որ, կամաց

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Իա ... ռուսը կատաղել ա՞   
> Բա որ Կովկասը իսկականից կատաղի է՞ ռուսից ամենամեծ թիքան ականջը կման է ՜՜՜


հա, բայց հլա որ Կովկասը վրացիների դեմ ա կատաղել։ Բացի Անդրկովկասի մեկից։ Մի կովկասի ժողովրդի անուն տուր` կողմնակից վրացիներին։

----------


## Սամվել

> Իա ... ռուսը կատաղել ա՞   
> Բա որ Կովկասը իսկականից կատաղի է՞ ռուսից ամենամեծ թիքան ականջը կման է ՜՜՜


հա դե... 45ին էլ Ավստրհունգարիան իտալիան ու գերմանիան, ճապոնիան .. կատաղել էին.. ու՞մից ինչ մնաց...

Ասածս ինչա... էն ժամանակ Ռուսկը հլը կնոպկա էլ չուներ որ մատը կնոպկին պահեր...

Ես Ռեալ չեմ համարում որևէ լուրջ միջուկային երկրի դիրքերի թուլացումը.. եթե ուզւոմ ենք ես երկրի վրա հլը շարունակենք ապրել...  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօր աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներում տեղի են ունեցել բողոքի ակցիաների Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիայի դեմ։ 

Բողոքի ակցիան Մյունխենում
http://chaochaotic.blogspot.com/2008...g-post_10.html
http://chaochaotic.blogspot.com/2008/08/ii.html

----------


## Սամվել

> Այսօր աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներում տեղի են ունեցել բողոքի ակցիաների Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիայի դեմ։ 
> 
> Բողոքի ակցիան Մյունխենում
> http://chaochaotic.blogspot.com/2008...g-post_10.html
> http://chaochaotic.blogspot.com/2008/08/ii.html


Ա դեե Ախպոոր պես.. դրանից էլ հեշտ բան.. կարան մի 100 հոգու մի 1000 դոլլար տան կգնան ակցիա կանեն...

----------


## Artgeo

> Ա դեե Ախպոոր պես.. դրանից էլ հեշտ բան.. կարան մի 100 հոգու մի 1000 դոլլար տան կգնան ակցիա կանեն...


Ահա, մի 5000 ով էլ սեփական երեխային կսպանեն, որ նկարահանեն...

http://warnet.ucoz.org/photo/1-0-5
http://www.reuters.com/news/pictures...e=newsOne#a=15

Ռուսկան այսպես կոչված «խաղաղապահների» հետևանքները...

Կարճ ասած, էս պատերազմը հաղթվել ա, ռուսի կեղտոտ ոտքերի վռնդումը Վրաստանից սկսված է, ցավոք զոհերով, բայց ուրիշ ձևը ռուսը ռադը չի քաշում: Աստված տա զոհերը հնարավորինս քիչ լինեն: Աստված պահպանի Վրաստանն ու Հայաստանը: 

Խաղաղ գիշեր բոլորին:

----------


## Տատ

> կարան մի 100 հոգու մի 1000 դոլլար տան կգնան ակցիա կանեն...


ինչու դօլլար՞։ կարծում ես քի՞չ կան ախպար-վրացիներ, վերջին  20 տարիներին փախած

նոր կարդում էի ամերիկյան խորհուրդները և վրացական վայնասունը ։ Լավ էլի, ԴՎ, ԱԳ, դուք մեղք չե՞ք, այդ պոռ…ին վստահեք։ իսկ որ ՄՍ հենց դրանց« այլ որ թե իր ժողովրդի կայունության ու կամքի վրա է հույս դնում` չի էլ թաքցնում հենց ինքը։ գոնե մի քիչ արժանապատվությամբ պահեր իր երկրի անունը։
դե, ինձ միևնույնն է։ դուք պիտի լօյալություն ցուցաբերեք Վրաստանին, առավել, քան իրենք` վրացիները։ Թե չէ, ձեզ էլ "կհաշվեն".

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Մենք ստեղ նստած քննարկում ենք, Ամերիկան մտածում ա «Ուր ա Վրաստանի հարցերը լավ լինի, տենանք Հայաստանն ինչ եք անում

----------


## dvgray

> ինչու դօլլար՞։ կարծում ես քի՞չ կան ախպար-վրացիներ, վերջին  20 տարիներին փախած
> 
> նոր կարդում էի ամերիկյան խորհուրդները և վրացական վայնասունը ։ Լավ էլի, ԴՎ, ԱԳ, դուք մեղք չե՞ք, այդ պոռ…ին վստահեք։ իսկ որ ՄՍ հենց դրանց« այլ որ թե իր ժողովրդի կայունության ու կամքի վրա է հույս դնում` չի էլ թաքցնում հենց ինքը։ գոնե մի քիչ արժանապատվությամբ պահեր իր երկրի անունը։
> դե, ինձ միևնույնն է։ դուք պիտի լօյալություն ցուցաբերեք Վրաստանին, առավել, քան իրենք` վրացիները։ Թե չէ, ձեզ էլ "կհաշվեն".


Տատ ջան (  :LOL: ) (մեղա քեզ Աստված, մեղա  :Blush: ) : 
Մի քիչուշացել ես: Ես ասեցի ու ասում եմ որ էս կյաքնում ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ վստահում: Շատ անգամ նույնիսկ ինձ եմ կասկածանքով նայում  :LOL: 
Իսկ Սահակաշվիլու մասով: 
Նա հլա որ ամեն ինչ անում ա որ Վրաստանը դառնա կայուն, օրինապաշտ, միացյալ ու վստահելի երկիր իր հարևանների համար: Ես էլ որպես իրա հարևան, ոտով գլքով իրա էտ նպատակներում իրա կողմից եմ: 
 :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> հա դե... 45ին էլ Ավստրհունգարիան իտալիան ու գերմանիան, ճապոնիան .. կատաղել էին.. ու՞մից ինչ մնաց...
> 
> Ասածս ինչա... էն ժամանակ Ռուսկը հլը կնոպկա էլ չուներ որ մատը կնոպկին պահեր...
> 
> Ես Ռեալ չեմ համարում որևէ լուրջ միջուկային երկրի դիրքերի թուլացումը.. եթե ուզւոմ ենք ես երկրի վրա հլը շարունակենք ապրել...


Ապեր
Կարող ա Ռուսաստանի կառավարողներին խառնել ես Աստծո հետ  :LOL: 
Իրաքն էլ լիքը կնոպկեք ուներ, բայց մի քանի տարի ժողովուրդը սոված որ զկռտաց, ինքը իրա ոտով եկավ մտավ Նատոի  (քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհի) բոստանը ու հոսանքահավեց  :LOL: 
Հիմա նույնը սպառնում ա ռուսիո ցարին, եթե իրան խելոք չպահի  :Cool:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տատ ջան ( ) (մեղա քեզ Աստված, մեղա ) : 
> Մի քիչուշացել ես: Ես ասեցի ու ասում եմ որ էս կյաքնում ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ վստահում: Շատ անգամ նույնիսկ ինձ եմ կասկածանքով նայում 
> Իսկ Սահակաշվիլու մասով: 
> Նա հլա որ ամեն ինչ անում ա որ Վրաստանը դառնա կայուն, օրինապաշտ, միացյալ ու վստահելի երկիր իր հարևանների համար: Ես էլ որպես իրա հարևան, ոտով գլքով իրա էտ նպատակներում իրա կողմից եմ: 
> 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> Ապեր
> ...


dvgray ջան, դու լավ դուխով տղա ես. նախանձում եմ քեզ…ափսոս մենակ որ ռուսների ռազմական կոնֆրոնտացիան մնացել է վրացիներին, ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս…

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray ջան, դու լավ դուխով տղա ես. նախանձում եմ քեզ…ափսոս մենակ որ ռուսների ռազմական կոնֆրոնտացիան մնացել է վրացիներին, ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս…


Mephistopheles ջան
Շնորհակալ եմ դուխով համարելուտ համար: Բայց ոնց որ թե ասածիտ մեջ մի թաքուն բան կար, որը լավ չըմբռնեցի:
Հետո լավ չըմբռնեցի նաև "ափսոս"-ից հետո ասածտ: Մի քիչ եթե հնարավոր ա ուրիշ ձև ասա էլի՞
 :Smile: 




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2Ihk...eature=related
> ռուսների մեջ էլ անշուշտ լավ մարդիկ կան


Արժե որ լսեք շատ ուշադիր էս կնոջը:
Նա նախկին սովետի տերիտորիայի ամենախելամիտ մարդկանցից մեկն ա: 
Ժամանակին լավագույն ձևի /հայերիս օգտին/ անալիզ էր անում Ղարաբաղյան դեպքերը:
Լսեք ու դիտեք ուշադիր, շատ բան կհասկանաք : Սենց, Նավադվորսակայի նման մարդիկանց ձայնը  ափսոս քիչ է դուրս գալիս մասայական ինֆորմացիոն կանալներով

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հերթական ռուսական դեզա  Սաակաշվիլին ողջ է, առողջ է ու երկրի հետ միասին գնում է դեպի հաղթանակ: Նրա կողքին են կանգնած ինչպես նրա կողմնակիցները, այնպես էլ ընդդիմությունը:


Առտ, ինչ հաղթանակ, հաղթանակը որն ա՞՞՞  :Bad:   Սաակաշվիլու արածը պատերազմ չի, որ հաղթեր, դրա արածը այլանդակություն էր, մեկ էլ թուրքերն են անզեն ժողովրդի դեմ պատերազմ արել 1915 ին՞՞՞

Այ մարդ, էս ինչ ժողովուրդ ենք մենք, ես ինչ ազգ ենքքք՞՞՞՞  :Shok:  Երբ հարցը մեր եղեռնն ա ոգեվորված նենց հումանիստական բաներ ենք խոսում, երբ հարցը մեր Ղարաբաղն ա, սաղ դեմք են, բայց երբ ուրիշին ա վերաբերվում , սկսում ենք ուրիշ ձև խոսել…
Մի հատ մտածեք, թե էտ ապուշի արածը ինչ հետևանքներ կարա ունենա մեր երկրի համար: եթե մինչ այս պատերազմ անելու հանդեպ հոգեբանական բարիեր կար ու համարվում էր, որ ավելի լավ  զարգանալ և խաղաղ կարգավորում ապահովել, հիմա ադրբեջանցիք էլ կարող են որոշել նույն ձևով հարցը լուծել, ոնց ձեզ դուր կգա՞՞՞ 
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ամբողջ ռեգիոնի և նաև մեր երկրի վարկային ռեյտինգը կիջնի, կապված տարածաշրջանային քաղաքական ռիսկերի բարձրացման հետ: Կարծում եմ, որոշ գների բարձրացում էլ կսկսի` քանի որ մեր տրանսպորտային ճանապարհները վտանգավոր են դարձել:

Ժող, Ղարաբաղի հարցի բարդությունը այն է, որ այնտեղ բնակվել են և ազերներ և հայեր, իսկ Օսետիայում բնակվում են միայն օսեր, ու չես հասկանոմ թե Վրաստանը ինչի ա որոշել որ դա պետք է իր հողը լինի, այն պայմաններում, երբ չի կարողանա ապահովել օսերի բարեկեցությունը, եթե միանան Վրաստանին:
Փոխանակ մտածի մի հատ իրա երկիրը կարգի բերելու մասին, մտածում ա նույնիսկ արյան գնով հողերը գրավելու մասին:
Եթե իրենց երկիրը զարգացնեին, ու անջատողական տարածնքերը տեսնեին, որ այնտեղ ավելի լավ է կյանքը, իրենք կուզեին միանալ Վրաստանին, ինչպես բոլոր երկրները ձգտում են միանալ Եւրապմիությանը:
Իսկ սրանք ոչինչ չունեն տալու այդ ժողովրդին, միայն արյունն են խմում, և դեռ ուզում էին, որ օսերը ուզենեն միանալ Վրաստանին  :Angry2:   :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց
ես ինչ երկերեսանիության և երկակի ստանդարտների պրիստուպ ա ձեր մոտ  :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:  
Չգիտես խի, Հ1 ու հայլուրը ձեր համար սուտ կանալներ են, լավ հասկանում եք, որ դեզինֆորմացիա են տարածում, որ սաղղ ասածները սուտ են, որ պետական պատվեր ա, իսկ Վրաստանի Հ1 ին հավատում եք՞՞՞ 
Էսքանից հետո ես հրաժարվում եմ հավատալ ձեր մաքուր ազատական ու հեղափոխանակ ոգուն, էտ որ գոռում եք սաղ օրը, Հիմա Հիմա, դուրս ա գալիս դերասանություն եք էլի անում, որտեղ ոնց ձեռ ա տալիս, տենց էլ անում եք, 
 :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:  

Հարիֆ կովկասցիներ, Ամերիկան Սաակաշվիլին երկու կոպեկով առել ա, իրա սալդատռներին ուղարկում ա կռվի, շատ լավ ա, ամերիկայի կապիկ :Bad:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> *Десятитысячная группировка российских войск оказалось в "огненном котле".*
> 
> По сообщениям, поступающим из районов боевых действий, после подрыва грузинскими коммандос Южного портала Рокского тоннеля, прорвавшиеся через него российские части 58-й армии вместе с "миро..................................................................................................................................  рный пункт къударских формирований, все прочие, а также большая часть засевших по подвалам и в укрытиях къударских боевиков нейтрализованы.


Հ1 made in Georgia  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Ուզում են ասեն, գերմանացիներին կրած ու աշխարհը ֆաշիզմից ազատած ռուսները ավելի վատ կռվող են քան վրացիները  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
Սաղ աշխարհը գիտի, ամենաուժեղ կռվողները հայերն են ու ռուսները  :Tongue: 
Էտ արաղի պահն էլ, էն որ ասում էին Ազատության հրապարակում ներարկիչներ են գցած ու նարկոմաններն են Լևոնի միտինգներին մասնակցում մենակ, դրա շարունակությունն ա  :Bad:  Ամոթ

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Глава ОБСЕ: Россия не может вернуться к грузино-осетинским переговорам как посредник
> Вооружённое вмешательство России в конфликт в Южной Осетии означает, что она не может вернуться к переговорам как честный посредник между сторонами в грузино-осетинском урегулировании. Об этом 9 августа на пресс-конференции в Хельсинки заявил действующий председатель ОБСЕ, министр иностранных дел Финляндии Александер Стубб.
> 
> "В настоящее время Россия является стороной в конфликте, а не посредником, и это должно быть учтено, когда начнутся перемирие и переговоры", - приводит Reuters слова Стубба. По его словам, "ясно, что возврата к статус-кво, к тому, что было, уже не будет".
> http://regnum.ru/news/1038945.html


Այ, վրացիների ուզած մինիմումը, սա էր. քիչ-քիչ հասնում են…

----------


## I love love

Ինչ ահավոր է,անմեղ մանուկներ,երիտասարդ զինվորներ,խելագար մայրեր...
ՈՉ ՊԱՏԵՐԱԶՄԻՆ,ՈՉ ՑԵՂԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ:

----------


## Artgeo

Նոր ախպորս հետ խոսացի: Պահանջել են, որ Քոբուլեթիից, Բաթումիից հեռանան: Իրենք հիմա գտնվում են մոտակա գյուղերից մեկում: 

Առավոտյան 5-ի կողմերը ռմբակոծվել է Թբիլիսին:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Նոր Ռոյթերս էի կարդում: Ասում ա վրացիք լքում են Հարավային Օսիան:
_"They have been withdrawn, completely," Georgian interior ministry spokesman Shota Utiashvili told Reuters._
Ռուսական կողմից չեն հաստատում, որ վրացիք դուրս են եկել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նոր Ռոյթերս էի կարդում: Ասում ա վրացիք լքում են Հարավային Օսիան:
> _"They have been withdrawn, completely," Georgian interior ministry spokesman Shota Utiashvili told Reuters._
> Ռուսական կողմից չեն հաստատում, որ վրացիք դուրս են եկել:


BBC-ն նույնպես…CNN-ը գրում է Georgian troops have withdrawn from Tskhinvali back to the positions they held before Thursday when they launched an operation into the region.

----------


## Սամվել

> Ապեր
> Կարող ա Ռուսաստանի կառավարողներին խառնել ես Աստծո հետ 
> Իրաքն էլ լիքը կնոպկեք ուներ, բայց մի քանի տարի ժողովուրդը սոված որ զկռտաց, ինքը իրա ոտով եկավ մտավ Նատոի  (քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհի) բոստանը ու հոսանքահավեց 
> Հիմա նույնը սպառնում ա ռուսիո ցարին, եթե իրան խելոք չպահի


Dvgray հասկանում եմ որ Ռուսներին չես սիրում.. փորձում ես ամեն ձև իրանց նվաստացնել ու ցածրացնել...

Բայց դե արի մի քիչ նորմալ համեմատություններ անենք հա՞...

Ռուսաստանը քեզ թվումա Սառը պատերազմի ժամանակ /չնայած իմ կարծիքով սառը պատերազմը չի էլ ավարտվել/ չի ստեղծել մի հատ զենք որ կարենա ես երկրագունդը վերացնի...

Տենց զենքերին սկի ռակետ պետք չի.. որ բանը հասնի Ռուսաստանի վերանալուն կարողա սկի չքցեն էլ.. էնքան որ իրանց մոտ տրաքացնեն երկիրը կործանեն կանգնե մի կողմ...

Իրաքը ո՞վա.. հաստատ իմացեք որ եթե իրաքը ինչոր կնոպկա ունենար հաստատ վաղուց սեխմած կլիներ... ու երկիրը կարողա իրոք հիմա էլ չլիներ...

----------


## Marduk

> Продолжается выявление актов геноцида, осуществленных 7-9 августа грузинскими войсками против населения Южной Осетии. Как сообщает корреспондент ИА REGNUM с места событий, сейчас стало известно ещё о двух трагедиях.
> 7 августа в Цхинвале двое грузинских военных расстреляли осетинскую семью из гранатомета. По свидетельствам очевидцев, в осетинском селе Хетагурово (Цунар) семью загнали в дом, заперли и подожгли их, а женщину с двумя детьми, пытавшуюся убежать от врага, задавили танком.


http://www.regnum.ru/news/1038910.html

Ի դեպ Ռուսաստանը որոշել է քրեական Տրիբունալ ստեղծել որտեղ կբացահյտվեն այս օրերի կատարած հանցանքները:
Նույնիսկ հնարավոր է որ գործը հասնի Հաագայի դատարան:
Բավականին գրագետ քայլ է Ռուսաստանի կողմից: Ոչ միայն զենքով այլ նաև Իրավական հարթությունում պետք է ամեն ինչ բացահայտվի ու տրվի հստակ քաղաքական գնահատական այս ամենին:

Սա կարևոր է որ հանկարծ Ադրբեջանը անպատժելիություն չզգա ու մտածի որ կարա ինքն էլ նույն բանը անել:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եր, ռուսները Պուտինին ներեցին Կուրսկի էկիպաժի խորտակման մասին լռությունը


Էս մեկը էտքան էլ կոնկրետ չգիտեմ.. բայց ընդեղ հաստատ 1000 ու մի հաշվարկ էին անում.. վերջիվերջո միջուկային սուզանավ էր... ու տենց սուզանավերը անկապ տեղը սովորաբար չեն խորտակվում... երկիրը պատերազմի շեմին էր... 



> ռուսները Պուտինին ներեցին Նորդ-Օստում մարդկանց Աստված գիտի ինչ գազով թունավորելն ու նրանց հետագայում մահանալը


Արթ որ դու լինեիր ի՞նչ կանեիր  :Think:  թող տրաքացնեին բոլորը զոհվեին.. կամ էլ առանց գազի շտուռմ անեին որ թրաքելոց սպեցնազն էլ հետը զոհվեր... ծիծաղելի բաներ ես գրում... թե՞ Տեռոռիստների ասածը անեին   :Shok:  :Xeloq: 



> ռուսները Պուտինին ներեցին Չեչնյան
> ռուսները Պուտինին ներեցին Բեսլանը


Չեչնայն ու բեսլանը մեռան ռուսական դպրոցներից բռնած մինչև եսիմինչերը տեռոռի ենթարկելով.. թե՞ հակատեռոռային պայքարը մենակ ԱՄՆի մենաշնորհնա  :Think: 



> Կարծո՞ւմ ես մի քանի օսի սպանությունը չե՞ն ների:


Չեն Ների Սահակաշվիլուն... առանց էտ էլ ատամ ունեին վրեեն.. ինքը իրա ձեռով ասեց եկեք ինձ հզզեք... հիմա թող բռնվի...

----------


## Marduk

dvgray ու մյուսներին որոնք հակառուսականության հիպնոզի տակ սկսում են պատմությունը կեղծել

Հերիք է պատմության կեղծարարություն անես

Անդրկովկասյան Սեյմը չեն քանդել Ռուսները այն պարզ պատճառով որ Ռուսաստան այդ պահին չկար: Կար բոլշևիկյան Ռուսաստան որի ազդեցությունը նույնիսկ Ռոստով Վոլգոգրադ չեր հասնում 1918 թվին:

Անդրկովկասյան սեյմը քանդեցին քո կողմից սիրված վրաց մենշևիկ նացիոնալիստները : Հետո նրանց հետևեցին ադրբեջանական մուսաֆատիստները:

Ի դեպ քանդվելուց առաջ էլ Սեյմի վրաց ղեկավարները հասցրեցին իրենց հերթական կռիսությունը անել մեր հայերի հաշվին ու Թուրքիային նվիրեցին որոշ հողեր:

Ի դեպ հետագայում Բոլշևիկները երբ վերացրեցին անկախ պետությունները նորից ստեղծեցին Անդկովկասյան Հանրապետություն: 

Էդ Սեյմի գաղափարը դա մի պրիմիտիվ ցածր կարգի տուն-տունիկ գաղափար է եղել ու ընդանրապես երբեք էլ այն ԿԵՆՍՈՒՆԱԿ չի եղել:  Իսկ իրականում դա հայերին սեփական պետությունից զրկելու ԾՐԱԳԻՐ Է:  Այնպես որ քանի դեռ կա ՀԱՅ ազգը այդ գաղափարը չի ստացվի այն տեսքով որ դու պատկերացնում ես:

 Այն կստացվի ՄԵՐ ձևով: .... :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ, վրացիների ուզած մինիմումը, սա էր. քիչ-քիչ հասնում են…


Մարկիզ ջան, դեռ հետո կերևա թե ինչի հասան…մի քիչ շուտ է…

----------


## Artgeo

Վրացիները վերադիրքավորվում են Հարավային Օսեթիայում: 

Ցխինվալի քաղաքը էլ չկա:

Ամբողջ աշխարհը պնդում է, որ Ռուսաստանը ԿՈՂՄ Է և չի կարող խաղաղապահ լինել այդ տարածքում: 

Տվյալ պահին համեմատաբար հրադադար է:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ամեն ինչ հայտարարություններով չի որոշվում, տենց լիներ Ռուսասատան հիմա չկար :Smile: , Սահակաշվիլին հիմա էլ իրականացնում է սեփական ժողովրդի ջարդ, լավ իմանալով որ ռուսական զենքի տեսականին և հզորությունը տասնյակ անգամներ գերազանցում է , նորակոչիներին ուղարկում են կրակի բերան այսպես ասած, նդեղ բնականաբար անփորձ նորակոչիկները տասնյակներով կզոհվեն, իսկ որոշ մարդիկ հաղթական կոչեր են անում իրենք էլ չգիտակցելով ինչքան ծանրա դա նստելու դա վրաց ժողովրդի վրա, եթե նույնիսկ կայանա հաղթանակը, որը անհավանական է ուղղակի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

*Черноморский Флот России прикрыл с моря Абхазию и блокировал грузинские порты*
http://regnum.ru/news/1038986.html

----------


## Տատ

ռուսները պուտինին ներեցին« որովհետև նա սկսեց իր ժողովրդին կարգին կերակրել։ գուցե չվիճե՞նք որ ռուսաստանի վիչակը գնալով լավանում է, պարզ է, դեռ շատ սոված ու անտուն կա, բայց այդ երկրի չափերին նայեք։ Մեդվեդեվին էլ ընտրեցին«, որովհետև տեսան, որ սկսում են ավելի լավ ապրել։
Սահակաշվիլուն ի՞նչ ներեն, գուցե Օստիայի քանդումից հետո Վրաստանը լավ կապրի՞։ 


ԴՎգռեյ, մի հատ ասա էլի, Կովկասի որ լավ հարևան ժողովուրդն է հիմա Վրաստանի կողքը կանգնած, բացի Ադրբեջանից  (դրանք էլ կանգնած չեն, շունչը պահած հետևում են)

Իսկ ՄԱԿ-ի վարքը :Bad: …չգիտեն ինչ անեն…դե այդպես թող վախեցած կողմ կանգնեն ու Ռուսներին թողեն ու չխանգարեն։
Ռուսաստանին հեչ պետք չեր այս կռիվը այս ձևով այս պահին, ԱՄՆ -ն վարպետորեն ք...ը գցեց։

----------


## Մարկիզ

Տեսե՞լ եք այս կայքը…
http://www.marketgid.com/pnews/100642/i/3837/

----------


## Artgeo

> Ամեն ինչ հայտարարություններով չի որոշվում, տենց լիներ Ռուսասատան հիմա չկար, Սահակաշվիլին հիմա էլ իրականացնում է սեփական ժողովրդի ջարդ, լավ իմանալով որ ռուսական զենքի տեսականին և հզորությունը տասնյակ անգամներ գերազանցում է , նորակոչիներին ուղարկում են կրակի բերան այսպես ասած, նդեղ բնականաբար անփորձ նորակոչիկները տասնյակներով կզոհվեն, իսկ որոշ մարդիկ հաղթական կոչեր են անում իրենք էլ չգիտակցելով ինչքան ծանրա դա նստելու դա վրաց ժողովրդի վրա, եթե նույնիսկ կայանա հաղթանակը, որը անհավանական է ուղղակի:


Եր, պատերազմները ո՞նց են տարվում ըստ քեզ;  :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. Իմ արև չգիտեի, որ էսքան կույր ռուսաստրուկ ես։ Կներես եթե վիրավորում եմ։ Նորակոչիկներին կրակի բերան չեն ուղղարկել։ Սա 101 տոկոս։

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, պատերազմները ո՞նց են տարվում ըստ քեզ;  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իմ արև չգիտեի, որ էսքան կույր ռուսաստրուկ ես։ Կներես եթե վիրավորում եմ։ Նորակոչիկներին կրակի բերան չեն ուղղարկել։ Սա 101 տոկոս։


Ապեր ականջներդ կձգեմ քեզ նորմալ պահի ու լեզուդ էլ չափավորի, եթե էտքան անհասկացող դեբիլ ես որ մենակ Սահակշվիլու լուրերին ես հավատում, էտ քեզ հլը հիմք չի տալիս մարդկանց վիրավորելու, հուսով եմ պարզ արտահայտվեցի ու նշացծս գործողությունները ռեալում ու հենց էսօր իրագործելու առիթ չես տա

----------


## Marduk

Ես չեմ հասկանում էս ֆորումում մոդերատորներ կա՞ն

Կան մարդիկ արդեն անցնում են անձնական վիրավորանքների:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Семьй американских дипломатов эвакуируются из Грузии в Армению*
> Администрация Джорджа Буша разрешила отъезд семей американских дипломатов из Грузии, которые будут вывезены в воскресенье, 10 августа, и в понедельник в *столицу* *Армении - Ереван*. "Госдепартамент распорядился об отъезде из Грузии имеющим на это разрешение членам семей (дипломатов)", - говорится в инструкции внешнеполитического ведомства США. По данным ИА REGNUM, по состоянию на 09:00 (время ереванское) *в Ереван прибыли из Грузии 850 иностранцев*. Такое решение принято в связи с военными действиями в Южной Осетии.
> http://regnum.ru/news/1038997.html


բա մենք էլ ասում էինք, ո՞վ ենք…

----------


## Տատ

тупо повторяю:

ԴՎգռեյ, մի հատ ասա էլի, Կովկասի որ լավ հարևան ժողովուրդն է հիմա Վրաստանի կողքը կանգնած, բացի Ադրբեջանից (դրանք էլ կանգնած չեն, շունչը պահած հետևում են)
?

Чук в отпуске

----------


## Տատ

> բա մենք էլ ասում էինք, ո՞վ ենք…


Ափսոս, ՆԱՏՕ ի անդամ չենք, բայց ոչինչ, կուտվի

----------


## Մարկիզ

> тупо повторяю:
> 
> ԴՎգռեյ, մի հատ ասա էլի, Կովկասի որ լավ հարևան ժողովուրդն է հիմա Վրաստանի կողքը կանգնած, բացի Ադրբեջանից (դրանք էլ կանգնած չեն, շունչը պահած հետևում են)
> ?
> 
> Чук в отпуске


խի՞ էդ քանիսնե՞ն, որ…
ռուսահպատակներին հաշվու՞մ ես…

----------


## Artgeo

> Ապեր ականջներդ կձգեմ քեզ նորմալ պահի ու լեզուդ էլ չափաորի, եթե էտքան անհասկացող դեբիլ ես որ մենակ Սահակշվիլու լուրերին ես հավատում էտ քեզ հլԹ հիմք չի տալիս մարդկանց վիրավորելու, հուսով եմ պարզ արտահայտվեցի ու նշացծս գործողությունները ռեալում ու հենց էսօր իրագործելու առիթ չես տա


Բարի: Այդ դեպքում ես նույնպես խնդրում ու պահանջում եմ չվիրավորել ինձ, իմ ընկերներին., իմ ընկեր զորակոչիկներին, իմ երկրին, իմ երկրի պետականությանը, իմ նախագահին:

----------


## Philosopher

> Եր, պատերազմները ո՞նց են տարվում ըստ քեզ;  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իմ արև չգիտեի, որ էսքան կույր ռուսաստրուկ ես։ Կներես եթե վիրավորում եմ։ Նորակոչիկներին կրակի բերան չեն ուղղարկել։ Սա 101 տոկոս։


Պատերազմներում տարվում են սեփական իդիոտության պաշտամունքի արդյունքում, իսկ պատերազմներում հաղթում են մտավոր հետամնաց անմեղսունակներին սատկացնելու ճանապարհով: Նրանց սատկացնելու հետո ոռնոցներիդ սպասումով: Կրկնում եմ, քո ֆանատիզմով ու ոչ-ադեկվատությամբ դու ցույց ես տալիս, թե Վրաստանի նախագահը ինչի ա էդքան ինքահավան ապուշ :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վրացիները վերադիրքավորվում են Հարավային Օսեթիայում: 
> 
> Ցխինվալի քաղաքը էլ չկա:
> 
> Ամբողջ աշխարհը պնդում է, որ Ռուսաստանը ԿՈՂՄ Է և չի կարող խաղաղապահ լինել այդ տարածքում: 
> 
> Տվյալ պահին համեմատաբար հրադադար է:


Artgeo ջան, վերջացավ ապեր, վերադիրքավորվել չկա, հետ դեպի ելման դիրք.

Հետարքիրքիր է ո՞վ վերացրեց այդ քաղաքը

Կողմ չի լինի այլ կլինի շահագռգռված կողմ

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բարի: Այդ դեպքում ես նույնպես խնդրում ու պահանջում եմ չվիրավորել ինձ, իմ ընկերներին., իմ ընկեր զորակոչիկներին, իմ երկրին, իմ երկրի պետականությանը, իմ նախագահին:


Ես կարող եմ մեջբերել այն լրատվամիջոցները որտեղից ես մեջբերումներ եմ անում, եթե դա քեզ էտքան պետք է, բացի դա ես իրավունք ունեմ իմ կարծիքը արտահայտեմ ցանկացած գլոբալ երևույթի մասին, ու եթե էտ կարծիքը քեզ վիրավորում դա արդեն իմ գործը չի, բայց ես նեղ անձնական հարթության վրա քեզ երբեք չեմ վիրավորել, կարայի ասենք ասեի Սահակաշվիլու շուն, օրինակի համար, բայց չեմ ասի քանի որ չեմ ուզում քեզ անձնական հարթությունում վիրավորել, երկրին չեմ անդրադառնում անիմաստա ես երբեք չեմ փորձել վրացիներին կամ Վրաստանին վիրավորել, իսկ Սահակաշվիլուն համարում եմ ռազմական հանցագործ և դա իմ անձնական կարծիքնա, նշեմ նաև որ երկիրը, նախագահին, պետականությանը, մենակ բառերով չի որ պաշտպանում են :Wink:

----------


## Marduk

> Բարի: Այդ դեպքում ես նույնպես խնդրում ու պահանջում եմ չվիրավորել ինձ, իմ ընկերներին., իմ ընկեր զորակոչիկներին, իմ երկրին, իմ երկրի պետականությանը, իմ նախագահին:


Էտենց որ խորանանք մեկն էլ կարա ասի թե մի վիրավորեք Սերժին որովհետև ես նրան ձայն եմ տվել ...  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Մարդը էդքան նախագահապաշտ չի լինում: Մի ազգ կար գերմանացիներ, մինչև վերջ կուրացած հավատում էին իրենց լիդերին մինչև որ սաղ երկիրը չքանդվեց ....

----------


## Տատ

> խի՞ էդ քանիսնե՞ն, որ…
> ռուսահպատակներին հաշվու՞մ ես…


Իսկ բոլորն էլ ինչ-որ հպատակ են։ Դագեստան, Աբխազիա, Կաբարդինո-Բալկարիա, Չոչնյա, ենքան կոչ ու դիմում տեսա...
Թող Վրաստանը ամբողջ Կովկասի անունից չխոսի, մի քիչ ճիշտ չի ստացվում։

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էտենց որ խորանանք մեկն էլ կարա ասի թե մի վիրավորեք Սերժին որովհետև ես նրան ձայն եմ տվել ...   
> 
> Մարդը էդքան նախագահապաշտ չի լինում: Մի ազգ կար գերմանացիներ, մինչև վերջ կուրացած հավատում էին իրենց լիդերին մինչև որ սաղ երկիրը չքանդվեց ....


Կամ ասենք մի վիրավորեք ռուսներին որևհետև ես Պուտինի ու Մեդվեդևի համար գժվում են ու գիշերները չեմ քնում :LOL: , թքած ունեմ սաղի վրա 7-րդ հարկից:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Российские военные корабли вышли на морскую границу с Грузией*
> 
> (10/8/2008)
> 
> Группировка кораблей Черноморского флота ВМФ России прибыла сегодня в восточную часть Черного моря близ морской границы с Грузией.
> http://kavkaz-uzel.ru/.


Տատ, ո՞նց կարա մի կայսրության հպատակ ժողովուրդը/ էլ չեմ ասում Ռուսաստանի/ համակրի կայսրության ներկայիս թշնամուն…
Դե մենք էլ, ասեմ, նրանցից՝ ռուսահպատակներից շատ քիչ ենք տարբերվում…
Տակը մնաց Ադրբեջանը…

----------


## Artgeo

> նշեմ նաև որ երկիրը, նախագահին, պետականությանը, մենակ բառերով չի որ պաշտպանում են


Դա արդեն իմ գործն է որտեղ ու ոնց եմ պաշտպանում իմ երկիրը ու իմ գործն է թե ինչպես եմ օգնում իմ երկրին: Համենայն դեպս քեզ դա չի վերաբերվում:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է թեմային, ապա ես այլևս գրառում չեմ անելու՝ չցանկանալով փչացնել հարաբերություններս անկախ աշխարահացքներից արյունակից մարդկանց հետ: Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր նրանցից ովքեր ուզում են ստանալ տեղեկություններ ազատամարտող Վրաստանից և որ նրանց թողնում եմ Կրեմլական ու նրանց հպատակ հայկական ԶԼՄ-ների ուղեղալվացման տարափի տակ:

Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիան փոքրիկ քրիստոնյա Վրաստանի դեմ անպատասխան չի մնա և վստահ ու համոզված եմ, որ Վրաստանը կկարողանա դիմակայել Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիային: Աշխարհի օգնությամբ կամ առանց դրա: Հակառակ դեպքում... Հակառակ դեպքում Ռուսաստանը չի սահմանափակվի Վրաստանով և վտանգ է սպառնում ամբողջ Եվրոպային ու Միջին Ասիային: Իսկ այդ դեպքում արդեն Հայաստանը նույնպես տուժելու է: 

Աստված պահպանի Հայաստանն ու Վրաստանը ցանկացած ագրեսիայից:

Խաղաղություն բոլորին:

Հ.Գ. Եվս մեկ անգամ ներողություն եմ խնդրում այս թեմայում իմ կողմից արված կտրուկ գրառումների համար։ Կարծում եմ հասկանում եք, որ ընկերներս ու բարեկամներս ռմբակոծման տակ են... Հետագայում այս թեմային իմ մասնակցությունը կսահմանափակվի միայն ադմինիստրատորական գործողություններով։ Ժամանակ ունենալուն պես նախորդ գրառումները նույնպես կմոդերավորվեն։

----------


## Երվանդ

> Դա արդեն իմ գործն է որտեղ ու ոնց եմ պաշտպանում իմ երկիրը ու իմ գործն է թե ինչպես եմ օգնում իմ երկրին: Համենայն դեպս քեզ դա չի վերաբերվում:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է թեմային, ապա ես այլևս գրառում չեմ անելու՝ չցանկանալով փչացնել հարաբերություններս անկախ աշխարահացքներից արյունակից մարդկանց հետ: Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր նրանցից ովքեր ուզում են ստանալ տեղեկություններ ազատամարտող Վրաստանից և որ նրանց թողնում եմ Կրեմլական ու նրանց հպատակ հայկական ԶԼՄ-ների ուղեղալվացման տարափի տակ:
> 
> Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիան փոքրիկ քրիստոնյա Վրաստանի դեմ անպատասխան չի մնա և վստահ ու համոզված եմ, որ Վրաստանը կկարողանա դիմակայել Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիային: Աշխարհի օգնությամբ կամ առանց դրա: Հակառակ դեպքում... Հակառակ դեպքում Ռուսաստանը չի սահմանափակվի Վրաստանով և վտանգ է սպառնում ամբողջ Եվրոպային ու Միջին Ասիային: Իսկ այդ դեպքում արդեն Հայաստանը նույնպես տուժելու է: 
> 
> Աստված պահպանի Հայաստանն ու Վրաստանը ցանկացած ագրեսիայի:
> 
> Խաղաղություն բոլորին:


Հաջող :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է թեմային, ապա ես այլևս գրառում չեմ անելու՝ չցանկանալով փչացնել հարաբերություններս անկախ աշխարահացքներից արյունակից մարդկանց հետ: Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր նրանցից ովքեր ուզում են ստանալ տեղեկություններ ազատամարտող Վրաստանից և որ նրանց թողնում եմ Կրեմլական ու նրանց հպատակ հայկական ԶԼՄ-ների ուղեղալվացման տարափի տակ:
> 
> Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիան փոքրիկ քրիստոնյա Վրաստանի դեմ անպատասխան չի մնա և վստահ ու համոզված եմ, որ Վրաստանը կկարողանա դիմակայել Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիային: Աշխարհի օգնությամբ կամ առանց դրա: Հակառակ դեպքում... Հակառակ դեպքում Ռուսաստանը չի սահմանափակվի Վրաստանով և վտանգ է սպառնում ամբողջ Եվրոպային ու Միջին Ասիային: Իսկ այդ դեպքում արդեն Հայաստանը նույնպես տուժելու է:


Դու հանգիստ եղի Հայաստանի համար:

Հայ ազգը էն ազգն է որ 1905 թվին ըմբոստացավ Ռուսական ցարի դեմի միմիայն նրա համար որ Ռուսաստանը ուզում էր վերցնել Հայոց Եկեղեցու սեփականությունը: Ու Ցարը ստիպված եղավ չեղյալ անել հանձնել գույքը հետ:

Հայ ազգը էն ազգն է որ 1988-ի Փետրվարին էլավ Սովետի դեմ երբ դեռ մյուսները , վրացիները այդ թվում դեռ խորը քնած կոմունիստական քնով:

Այնպես որ երբ պետք լինի ու մենք կասենք մեր խոսքը եթե փորձի Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանի կենսական շահերին վնաս տալ:

----------


## Davo'o

Այսօր 15;00, ՀՀ-ում Ռուսական դեսպանատան մոտ տեղի կունենա բողոքի ցույց:

----------


## Marduk

Ի դեպ Վրաստանի մասին
Պատմության ընթացքում սա արդեն կարելի է ասել 3-րդ անգամն է որ Վրաստանը կամ վրացիք պատճառ է դառնում Ռուսաստանի ակտիվացման համար

Առաջինը 1800-ին երբ խնդրում էր որ մտնի Ռուսաստանի կազմի մեջ:

Երկրորդը Ստալին - Բերիա զույգը որ Ռուսաստանը դարձրեցրն աշխարհի երկրորդ կայսրություն:

Սա էլ երրորդ անգամն է: Էնքան խայթեցիք, պռովոկացիք արեցիք, էնքան սադրանքներ արեցիք որ Ռուսաստանը ստիպված զարթնեց:
Դրեցիք Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիներին Գրադով տաշեցիք ու ուզում էիք որ ռեակցիա չտա՞: Ապե դրանից հետո եթե Ռուսաստանը ռեակցիա չտար ուրեմն դա իրա վերջն էր: 

Այնպես որ պետք չի ռուսահպատակ գոռալ:  Ձեր արածներին նայեք հետո ուրիշներին մեղադրեք

----------


## Երվանդ

http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1039003.html
Հաղթել էր Սահակաշվիլին դեռ երեկ :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բարի: Այդ դեպքում ես նույնպես խնդրում ու պահանջում եմ չվիրավորել ինձ, իմ ընկերներին., իմ ընկեր զորակոչիկներին, *իմ երկրին, իմ երկրի պետականությանը, իմ նախագահին*:



Արթ...փաստորեն ամսի մեկին, որ երկրիՍ դրոշը բռնած թռվռում ու "ազատ-անկախ Հայաստան" էիր կանչում՝ խառնել էի՞ր ինչ-որ բան։ 

Աբիդնը դա..

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է թեմային, ապա ես այլևս գրառում չեմ անելու՝ չցանկանալով փչացնել հարաբերություններս անկախ աշխարահացքներից արյունակից մարդկանց հետ: Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր նրանցից ովքեր ուզում են ստանալ տեղեկություններ ազատամարտող Վրաստանից և որ նրանց թողնում եմ Կրեմլական ու նրանց հպատակ հայկական ԶԼՄ-ների ուղեղալվացման տարափի տակ:
> 
> Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիան փոքրիկ քրիստոնյա Վրաստանի դեմ անպատասխան չի մնա և վստահ ու համոզված եմ, որ Վրաստանը կկարողանա դիմակայել Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիային: Աշխարհի օգնությամբ կամ առանց դրա: Հակառակ դեպքում... Հակառակ դեպքում Ռուսաստանը չի սահմանափակվի Վրաստանով և վտանգ է սպառնում ամբողջ Եվրոպային ու Միջին Ասիային: Իսկ այդ դեպքում արդեն Հայաստանը նույնպես տուժելու է: 
> 
> Աստված պահպանի Հայաստանն ու Վրաստանը ցանկացած ագրեսիայից:
> 
> Խաղաղություն բոլորին:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Եվս մեկ անգամ ներողություն եմ խնդրում այս թեմայում իմ կողմից արված կտրուկ գրառումների համար։ Կարծում եմ հասկանում եք, որ ընկերներս ու բարեկամներս ռմբակոծման տակ են... Հետագայում այս թեմային իմ մասնակցությունը կսահմանափակվի միայն ադմինիստրատորական գործողություններով։ Ժամանակ ունենալուն պես նախորդ գրառումները նույնպես կմոդերավորվեն։


Արտ, չեղավ, մարդիկ կան, որ լուռ կարդում են, ու մասնավորապես քո նորությունները շատ կարևոր են, այնպես որ մի լքիր դիրքերդ :Wink: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է թեմային, ապա կարծում եմ Վրաստանը դիվանագիտորեն կորցնում էր Օսեթիան, և այս պատերազմը միակ ձևն էր աշխարհին ապացուցելու, որ այստեղ ոչ թե օսեթ ժողովրդի անկախության բուռն պահանջի խնդիրն է, այլ պարզապես Ռուսաստանի խարդախ քաղաքականությունը՝ հարավային սահմանում իր դիրքերը ամրապնդելու առումով։ Ահավոր բարդ խնդիր է, սա ոչ թե Օսեթ ժողովրդի էթնիկ պահանջի հարց է, այլ հանցագործ ուժայինների մանիպուլյացիաներ։ Արդյունքում իհարկե տուժում են սովորական մարդիկ, որոնց դժբախտ դեմքերը ռուսական հեռուստատեսությունները կրկին օգտագործում են հակավրացական պրոպագանդան լրացնելու համար։ Չեմ կարծում որ լինելով Ռուսաստանի կազմում օսերը կհայտնվեն կարագ ու մեղրի մեջ, պարզապես Վրաստանը պետք է այդ Օսեթիայում վաղուց իր դիրքերը ցույց տված լիներ բարելավումներով, որը դժբախտաբար չարեց կամ չհասցրեց, արդյունքում վաստակելով Ռուսաստանից ֆինանսավորվող հանցագործ անջատողականների… Ցավում եմ թե վրաց թե օս ժողովրդի համար…

----------


## Մտահոգ

Հետաքրքիր է, երբ Վրաստանը ՄԱԿ-ում ադրբեջանական բանաձևին կողմ էր քվիարկում, մենք ու մեր խիարները ամենաբարձր մակարդակով, արտգործնախարարի մակարդակով ասուլիսում, հրապարակավ իրանց հասկանում էին, չէ որ նրանք էլ ունեն նույն խնդիրները, ինչպես կարող էին դեմ քվիարկել.. կհիշեք երևի Վարդանչոն գլուխը դռաժիտ անելով ոնց էր հասկանում վարցական դիրքորոշումը, բայց հիմա վրացիները մեզ չեն հասկանալու թե ինչու ենք դեմ "սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգմանը"..
Դիվի, Անդրկովկասյան "Եվրամիությունը" ուտոպիա է, լավ թող լինի բարի ցանկություն, նույնիսկ տեսականորեն հնարավոր, բայց գործնականում կոմունիզմի կառուցում է հիշեցնում, իսկ բոլոր թույլ պետություններն ու փոքրերը օգտագործվում են ԽՈՇՈՐ ՀԱՇՎՈՎ, բայց... մի տարբերությամբ, օգտագործՎում են կամ իրեն օգտագործում են...
հիմա օսերը օգտագործՎում են որ սեփական պետություն ունենան, 1991-1994թթ մենք օգտագործՎում էինք որ "հարևան երկրի տարածքները գրավելու համար" ՄԱԿ-ում, աշխարհը մեզ քացու տակ չգցեր օրումեջ, ու էն ժամանակ հավասարապես ու շատ ճիշտ էինք օգտագործվում և ռուսաստանից և ԱՄՆ-ից, արդյունքում հաղթած պատերազմ՝ միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված երկրի 20 տոկոս "օկուպացումով", արդյունքում պատերազմի ամենաթեժ ժամանակ թշնամական երկրով հացահատիկի ներկրում և այլն...  հիմա օսերն ու ափխազներն են ՕԳՏԱԳՈՐԾՎՈՒՄ ռուսների հետ, տո ջհանդամը թող սատանան իրանց օգտագործի ՝ մարդիկ պետություն են ուզում թեկուզ սատանայի օգնությամբ...
ուրեմն օգտագործՎելու այլընտրանք չկա փոքրերի համար, թեկուզ դա հիմա անվանում են փոխշահավետ համագործակցություն... իսկ մենք արդեն վաղուց էլ չենք օգտագործՎում արդեն վաղուց մեզ օգտագործում են նույնիսկ չուզելով, կհիշեք Պուտին ձյան Երևանում ասեց որ "գույք պարտքի դիմաց"ը հայերն են առաջարկել, օգտագործում են քանի որ մեր շեֆերը մանկությունից մնացած ռսական դպրոցների հոտը դեռ շնչում են, ռսական դպրոցների հոտը դեռ հոգեհարազատ է իրենց ու կարոտում են դրան...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հետաքրքիր է, երբ Վրաստանը ՄԱԿ-ում ադրբեջանական բանաձևին կողմ էր քվիարկում, մենք ու մեր խիարները ամենաբարձր մակարդակով, արտգործնախարարի մակարդակով ասուլիսում, հրապարակավ իրանց հասկանում էին, չէ որ նրանք էլ ունեն նույն խնդիրները, ինչպես կարող էին դեմ քվիարկել.. կհիշեք երևի Վարդանչոն գլուխը դռաժիտ անելով ոնց էր հասկանում վարցական դիրքորոշումը, բայց հիմա վրացիները մեզ չեն հասկանալու թե ինչու ենք դեմ "սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգմանը"..
> Դիվի, Անդրկովկասյան "Եվրամիությունը" ուտոպիա է, լավ թող լինի բարի ցանկություն, նույնիսկ տեսականորեն հնարավոր, բայց գործնականում կոմունիզմի կառուցում է հիշեցնում, իսկ բոլոր թույլ պետություններն ու փոքրերը օգտագործվում են ԽՈՇՈՐ ՀԱՇՎՈՎ, բայց... մի տարբերությամբ, օգտագործՎում են կամ իրեն օգտագործում են...
> հիմա օսերը օգտագործՎում են որ սեփական պետություն ունենան, 1991-1994թթ մենք օգտագործՎում էինք որ "հարևան երկրի տարածքները գրավելու համար" ՄԱԿ-ում, աշխարհը մեզ քացու տակ չգցեր օրումեջ, ու էն ժամանակ հավասարապես ու շատ ճիշտ էինք օգտագործվում և ռուսաստանից և ԱՄՆ-ից, արդյունքում հաղթած պատերազմ՝ միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված երկրի 20 տոկոս "օկուպացումով", արդյունքում պատերազմի ամենաթեժ ժամանակ թշնամական երկրով հացահատիկի ներկրում և այլն...  հիմա օսերն ու ափխազներն են ՕԳՏԱԳՈՐԾՎՈՒՄ ռուսների հետ, տո ջհանդամը թող սատանան իրանց օգտագործի ՝ մարդիկ պետություն են ուզում թեկուզ սատանայի օգնությամբ...
> ուրեմն օգտագործՎելու այլընտրանք չկա փոքրերի համար, թեկուզ դա հիմա անվանում են փոխշահավետ համագործակցություն... իսկ մենք արդեն վաղուց էլ չենք օգտագործՎում արդեն վաղուց մեզ օգտագործում են նույնիսկ չուզելով, կհիշեք Պուտին ձյան Երևանում ասեց որ "գույք պարտքի դիմաց"ը հայերն են առաջարկել, օգտագործում են քանի որ մեր շեֆերը մանկությունից մնացած ռսական դպրոցների հոտը դեռ շնչում են, ռսական դպրոցների հոտը դեռ հոգեհարազատ է իրենց ու կարոտում են դրան...


Մտահոգ, մեկ–մեկ ինձ թվում է թե էդ սեփական պետությունը նման է թանկարժեք ավտոմեքենայի, որը առնում ես։ Այդ մեքենան դեռ պետք է պահել, լվալ, նորոգել… եթե հնարավրություններդ ներում են, ապա պահում ես, իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա կողքից բոլորը սկսում են փշի–փշի անել, կեղտեր ման գալ, մինչև փչանա, վաճառես… Այ հիմա մտածում եմ, օսերի ինչի՞ն է պետք սեփական պետություն, նույնիսկ նրանց հայտարարությունները վճռական չեն, ես կասկածում եմ, որ օսեթ ժողովուրդը ինքն էլ չգիտի ինչ է ուզում, ինչ որ հեռուստացույցով լսում է, այն էլ ուզում է… Արդյո՞ք նրանք զզվում են վրացիներից, ու վրացիների հետ ապրել չեն ուզում… Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ է Ռուսաստանը կռվում Վրաստանի դեմ… :Think:  Մի խոսքով սա հեչ Ղարաբաղի խնդրի հետ նմանություն չունի կարծում եմ…

----------


## Մտահոգ

> … Այ հիմա մտածում եմ, օսերի ինչի՞ն է պետք սեփական պետություն, նույնիսկ նրանց հայտարարությունները վճռական չեն, ես կասկածում եմ, որ օսեթ ժողովուրդը ինքն էլ չգիտի ինչ է ուզում, ինչ որ հեռուստացույցով լսում է, այն էլ ուզում է… Արդյո՞ք նրանք զզվում են վրացիներից, ու վրացիների հետ ապրել չեն ուզում… Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ է Ռուսաստանը կռվում Վրաստանի դեմ… Մի խոսքով սա հեչ Ղարաբաղի խնդրի հետ նմանություն չունի կարծում եմ…


Վիշապ եղբայր, ճիշտ ասած օսերի ազգային տրամադրություններին ես էլ անձնապես ծանոթ չեմ բայց կարող եմ ոչ անհիմն եզրակացնել որ երբ 90-ականների օսերը՝ այն ժամանակ առանց ռուսական զինվորների, միգուցե ռուսական զենքերով ու բարոյական աջակցությամբ բայց առանց ռուսական զինվորի ֆիզիկական ներկայության պայքարում , կռվում էին Գամսախուրդիայի ֆաշիստական զորքերի դեմ, հաստատ եթե ոչ սեփական պետություն ապա գոնե ինքնապաշտպանվելու ու գոյատևելու նպատակ են ունեցել, իսկ քանի որ Գամսախուրդիայից հետո էլ վրացական պետության դիրքորոշումը ազգային փոքրամասնությունների վերաբերյալ ՇԱՏ մեծ փոփոխության չի ենթարկվել, ապա միանգամայն բնական է որ օսերը իրենց գոյատևումը ու բարգավաճումը տեսնում են առնվազն ՈՉ ՎՐԱՍՏԱՆ պետության սահմաններում: Հետևապես կարելի է եզրակացնել որ գոնե 90-ականների սկզբներին նրանք վրացիների հետ նույն պետության մեջ ապրել չէին ուզում, քանի որ նույն վրացիները Գամսախուրդիայի գլխավորությամբ ցանկանում էր Վրաստան միայն վրացիների համար:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մտահոգ, մեկ–մեկ ինձ թվում է թե էդ սեփական պետությունը նման է թանկարժեք ավտոմեքենայի, որը առնում ես։ Այդ մեքենան դեռ պետք է պահել, լվալ, նորոգել… եթե հնարավրություններդ ներում են, ապա պահում ես, իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա կողքից բոլորը սկսում են փշի–փշի անել, կեղտեր ման գալ, մինչև փչանա, վաճառես… Այ հիմա մտածում եմ, օսերի ինչի՞ն է պետք սեփական պետություն, նույնիսկ նրանց հայտարարությունները վճռական չեն, ես կասկածում եմ, որ օսեթ ժողովուրդը ինքն էլ չգիտի ինչ է ուզում, ինչ որ հեռուստացույցով լսում է, այն էլ ուզում է… Արդյո՞ք նրանք զզվում են վրացիներից, ու վրացիների հետ ապրել չեն ուզում… Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ է Ռուսաստանը կռվում Վրաստանի դեմ… Մի խոսքով սա հեչ Ղարաբաղի խնդրի հետ նմանություն չունի կարծում եմ…


Նախ բարև Վիշապ ջան, վաղուց չկայիր ընգեր, ինչպես ես…

Իսկ մե՞ր ինչին է պետք սեփական պետությունը, էլ չեմ ասում երկրորդ պետությունը, ալբաններին ինչի՞ն է պետք երկրորդ ալբանական պետությունը, Չեռնոգորիային ինչին է պետք կամ Մոնտե Կառլոյին, Լիխտենշտեյնին, Մակեդոնիային…ու այսպես շարունակ…Ապեր, այդպիսի բան չես կարող ասել…իսկ ինչու՞ ես կարծում որ նրանք չեն կարող Վրացիներից զզվել (չեմ պրդում թե զզվում են, բայց լրիվ հավանական եմ համարում): Վրացիներն իրենց ինտերնացիոնալիզմով առանձնապես աչքի չեն ընկնում: Ռուսները կռվում են, որովհետև դա փողշահավետ է օսերի և ռուսների համար: Իսկ Ղարաբաղից ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում…

Ապեր ինձ սխալ չհասկանաս ես ռուսներին չեմ արդարացնում ոչ էլ օսերին եմ սրբացնում, բայց երբ որ Սաակաշվիլին հրաման տվեց ռմբակոծել Ցխինվալին, ինչ է չգիտե՞ր որ ռուսները խառնվելու են…նա քաղաքական գործիչ է և երկրի ղեկավար և այս հասարակ բանը չտեսնել չի կարող, սա արկածախնդրություն է…ինչ, հետո պիտի ասի "վայ, կներեք չստացվեց". սա է էականը և սրանից հետո ես չգիտեմ որ օսը կհամաձայնվի մնալ Վրաստանի կազմում

----------


## Վիշապ

> … Հետևապես կարելի է եզրակացնել որ գոնե 90-ականների սկզբներին նրանք վրացիների հետ նույն պետության մեջ ապրել չէին ուզում, քանի որ նույն վրացիները Գամսախուրդիայի գլխավորությամբ ցանկանում էր Վրաստան միայն վրացիների համար:


Եղբայր, հազիվ թե վրաց ժողովուրդը աչքի է ընկնում ի դեմս մյուս բոլոր ժողովուրդների առանձնահատուկ ազգայնամոլությամբ ու ֆաշիստական հայացքներով, ես երեկ եմ վերադարձել Վրաստանից ու հասցրեցի զգալ հասարակ վրացիների ռեակցիան այս պատերազմի առիթով, ասեմ որ ոչ մի առանձնահատուկ բան, բացի տագնապից, սարսափից ու դժգոհությունից չնկատվեց, բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ուզում են ապրել խաղաղ ու համերաշխ։ Իսկ պրոպագանդայի, դեմագոգիայի միջոցով ազգ ազգի դեմ հանելը դա կազմակերպված կեղտոտ քաղաքականություն է… ես դեռ հիշում եմ հայերիս ադրբեջանցիների հետ հարաբերությունները նախքան Ղարաբաղի պատերազմը, ու հիշում եմ միայն լավը, ջերմը…  չգիտեմ, սխալ աշխարհ է…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մտահոգ, մեկ–մեկ ինձ թվում է թե էդ սեփական պետությունը նման է թանկարժեք ավտոմեքենայի, որը առնում ես։ Այդ մեքենան դեռ պետք է պահել, լվալ, նորոգել… եթե հնարավրություններդ ներում են, ապա պահում ես, իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա կողքից բոլորը սկսում են փշի–փշի անել, կեղտեր ման գալ, մինչև փչանա, վաճառես… Այ հիմա մտածում եմ, օսերի ինչի՞ն է պետք սեփական պետություն, նույնիսկ նրանց հայտարարությունները վճռական չեն, ես կասկածում եմ, որ օսեթ ժողովուրդը ինքն էլ չգիտի ինչ է ուզում, ինչ որ հեռուստացույցով լսում է, այն էլ ուզում է… Արդյո՞ք նրանք զզվում են վրացիներից, ու վրացիների հետ ապրել չեն ուզում… Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ է Ռուսաստանը կռվում Վրաստանի դեմ… Մի խոսքով սա հեչ Ղարաբաղի խնդրի հետ նմանություն չունի կարծում եմ…


Նախ բարև Վիշապ ջան, վաղուց չկայիր ընգեր, ինչպես ես…

Իսկ մե՞ր ինչին է պետք սեփական պետությունը, էլ չեմ ասում երկրորդ պետությունը, ալբաններին ինչի՞ն է պետք երկրորդ ալբանական պետությունը, Չեռնոգորիային ինչին է պետք կամ Մոնտե Կառլոյին, Լիխտենշտեյնին, Մակեդոնիային…ու այսպես շարունակ…Ապեր, այդպիսի բան չես կարող ասել…իսկ ինչու՞ ես կարծում որ նրանք չեն կարող Վրացիներից զզվել (չեմ պրդում թե զզվում են, բայց լրիվ հավանական եմ համարում): Վրացիներն իրենց ինտերնացիոնալիզմով առանձնապես աչքի չեն ընկնում: Ռուսները կռվում են, որովհետև դա փողշահավետ է օսերի և ռուսների համար: Իսկ Ղարաբաղից ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում…

Ապեր ինձ սխալ չհասկանաս ես ռուսներին չեմ արդարացնում ոչ էլ օսերին եմ սրբացնում, բայց երբ որ Սաակաշվիլին հրաման տվեց ռմբակոծել Ցխինվալին, ինչ է չգիտե՞ր որ ռուսները խառնվելու են…նա քաղաքական գործիչ է և երկրի ղեկավար և այս հասարակ բանը չտեսնել չի կարող, սա արկածախնդրություն է…ինչ, հետո պիտի ասի "վայ, կներեք չստացվեց". սա է էականը և սրանից հետո ես չգիտեմ որ օսը կհամաձայնվի մնալ Վրաստանի կազմում

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հետաքրքիր է, երբ Վրաստանը ՄԱԿ-ում ադրբեջանական բանաձևին կողմ էր քվիարկում, մենք ու մեր խիարները ամենաբարձր մակարդակով, արտգործնախարարի մակարդակով ասուլիսում, հրապարակավ իրանց հասկանում էին, չէ որ նրանք էլ ունեն նույն խնդիրները, ինչպես կարող էին դեմ քվիարկել.. կհիշեք երևի Վարդանչոն գլուխը դռաժիտ անելով ոնց էր հասկանում վարցական դիրքորոշումը, բայց հիմա վրացիները մեզ չեն հասկանալու թե ինչու ենք դեմ "սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգմանը"..
> Դիվի, Անդրկովկասյան "Եվրամիությունը" ուտոպիա է, լավ թող լինի բարի ցանկություն, նույնիսկ տեսականորեն հնարավոր, բայց գործնականում կոմունիզմի կառուցում է հիշեցնում, իսկ բոլոր թույլ պետություններն ու փոքրերը օգտագործվում են ԽՈՇՈՐ ՀԱՇՎՈՎ, բայց... մի տարբերությամբ, օգտագործՎում են կամ իրեն օգտագործում են...
> հիմա օսերը օգտագործՎում են որ սեփական պետություն ունենան, 1991-1994թթ մենք օգտագործՎում էինք որ "հարևան երկրի տարածքները գրավելու համար" ՄԱԿ-ում, աշխարհը մեզ քացու տակ չգցեր օրումեջ, ու էն ժամանակ հավասարապես ու շատ ճիշտ էինք օգտագործվում և ռուսաստանից և ԱՄՆ-ից, արդյունքում հաղթած պատերազմ՝ միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված երկրի 20 տոկոս "օկուպացումով", արդյունքում պատերազմի ամենաթեժ ժամանակ թշնամական երկրով հացահատիկի ներկրում և այլն...  հիմա օսերն ու ափխազներն են ՕԳՏԱԳՈՐԾՎՈՒՄ ռուսների հետ, տո ջհանդամը թող սատանան իրանց օգտագործի ՝ մարդիկ պետություն են ուզում թեկուզ սատանայի օգնությամբ...
> ուրեմն օգտագործՎելու այլընտրանք չկա փոքրերի համար, թեկուզ դա հիմա անվանում են փոխշահավետ համագործակցություն... իսկ մենք արդեն վաղուց էլ չենք օգտագործՎում արդեն վաղուց մեզ օգտագործում են նույնիսկ չուզելով, կհիշեք Պուտին ձյան Երևանում ասեց որ "գույք պարտքի դիմաց"ը հայերն են առաջարկել, օգտագործում են քանի որ մեր շեֆերը մանկությունից մնացած ռսական դպրոցների հոտը դեռ շնչում են, ռսական դպրոցների հոտը դեռ հոգեհարազատ է իրենց ու կարոտում են դրան...


Հանգիստ եղեք… Վրաստանը Ադրբեջանի հետ լավ էլ համագործակցում ա, ու հստակ իրա դիրքորոշումը արտահայտել ա Ղարաբաղի համար` այսինքն, որ ընդունում է Ադրբեջանի ամբողջականությունը:  Մեր բոլոր հարևանները թքած ունեն մեր վրա, միակ ձևը գոյատևելու դա մեր "ուղղությա.մբ"  փչող քամի գտնելն է, լինի դա արևմուտքից, թե հյուսիսից  :Smile:  Բոլոր երկրներն էլ մտածում են իրենց շահերի մասին և քաղաքականության մեջ չկա ոչ մի բացարձակ բան, ամեն ինչ բանակցելի է: Նույն կերպ Վրաստանի ղեկավարները գտան, որ իրենց պատակները համընկնում են ԱՄՆ շահերի հետ և համագործակում են: Թե չէ ձեզ թվում է ամերիկային Վրաստանը շաաատ պետք ա՞՞՞ Ընդամենը իրա խնդիրներն ա լուծում վրաստանի դեմ:


Վրացիները հավասարվեցին մուսուլմաններին, մենակ մուսուլման արնախումները կարող են ռումբեր նետել թաքստոցների մեջ, և կրակել փախնող երեխաների ու ծերերի վրա:   Դե հա, մեկա էտ Ռուսաստանըըըը, շաաատ ագրեսորն ա հա, խեղճ, անճար վրաստանի դեմ ագրեսիա է կիրառում, բայց որ Վրաստանը իրանից փոքր ու ճեղճ մի ժողովրդի է ոչնչացնում երկրի երեսից, դա նորմալ է  :Bad:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Եղբայր, հազիվ թե վրաց ժողովուրդը աչքի է ընկնում ի դեմս մյուս բոլոր ժողովուրդների առանձնահատուկ ազգայնամոլությամբ ու ֆաշիստական հայացքներով, ես երեկ եմ վերադարձել Վրաստանից ու հասցրեցի զգալ հասարակ վրացիների ռեակցիան այս պատերազմի առիթով, ասեմ որ ոչ մի առանձնահատուկ բան, բացի տագնապից, սարսափից ու դժգոհությունից չնկատվեց, բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ուզում են ապրել խաղաղ ու համերաշխ։ Իսկ պրոպագանդայի, դեմագոգիայի միջոցով ազգ ազգի դեմ հանելը դա կազմակերպված կեղտոտ քաղաքականություն է… ես դեռ հիշում եմ հայերիս ադրբեջանցիների հետ հարաբերությունները նախքան Ղարաբաղի պատերազմը, ու հիշում եմ միայն լավը, ջերմը…  չգիտեմ, սխալ աշխարհ է…


Վիշապ ջան, քավ լիցի, ես հեռու եմ այն մտքից որ վրացիները ֆաշիստ են, բայց այն որ 90-ականների սկզբին գամսախուրդիայի հրահրած ազգայնամոլական տրամադրությունների արդյունքում առաջանցան վրաց-օսական ու վրաց-ափխազական հակամարտությունները դա փաստ է, հարցը հետևալում է՝ տվյալ պահին ռուսներին ձեռնտու էր կամ է հանուն իր շահերի հանդես գալ ի պաշտպանություն օսերի ու ափխազների, այսինքն կային բոլոր հիմքերը ռուսները ուղղակի դրանք ծառայեցնում են իրենց նպատակններին ու այս պարագայում օսերի ու ռուսների շահերը համընկնում են, համաձայնվենք որ ինչքան էլ միլիոններ ծախսվեն կամ քարոզչություն տարվի, միևնույն է շատ դժվար կլիներ կամ գրեթե անհնարին է ասենք ԱՄՆ-ի բնիկներին տրամադրել սեփական ազգային պետություն ունենալուն, քանի որ նրանց ոչ ոք չի ճնշում ԱՄՆ-ում ու նրանք բացարձականապես կարիք չունեն պետություն ունենալու որպես գոյատևման միակ միջոցի: Սահակաշվիլու իշխանության գալով նորից վրաստանում սկսվեց նացիոնալիստական տրամադրությունների աճ, եթե Շվերդնաձեի ժամանակ Գամսախուրդիային ընդհանրապես չէին հիշում կամ հիշում էին որպես հրահրված պատերազմների կազմակերպիչ ու ձախողակ անձ, ապա Սահակաշվիլին նրան դարձրեց ազգային հերոս ու դին Չեչնայից բերելով վերաթաղեց Վրաստանում մեծամեծ պատիվներով:
Այս պատերազմը իրականության մեջ պատերազմ է Ռուսաստանի ու Ամերիկայի միջև ու բացառապես էներգետիկ ռեսուրսներին տիրապետելու, գազամուղի ճանապարհի վրա իշխելու համար և ոչ թե ինչ-որ տարածքային ամբողջության կամ ինքնորոշման, դեմոկրատիայի կամ ավտորիտարիզմի միջեւ կողմնորոշման: Վրացական նացիոնալիզմը գումարած Ամերիկյան նոր-պահպանողական վարչակարգի էքսպանսիան վտանգավոր հիբրիդ է ստեղծել Կովկասում: Ռուսաստանն էլ իր շահերն է նույն բիրտ մեթոդներով պաշտպանում ընդամենը, այս 2 շների կռվռտոցին օսերն ու ափխազները փորձում են օգտվել, թե ինչքանով դա նրանց կհաջողվի դա ոչ ոք չգիտի, ուղղակի տվյալ դեպքում ռուսները իրենց շահերն են պաշտպանում "ճշտով" այսպես ասած, համենայն դեպս հայերի տեսանկյունից "ճշտով" նկատի ունենալով որ մենք էլ ունենք նման խնդիր ու հաշվի առնելով որ ամեն ժողովուրդ իրավունք ունի ինքնորոշման, թե ինչքանով է բարոյական որ նույն ինքնորոշման ցանկությունը նույն ռուսները արյան մեջ խեղդեցին Չեչնայում, դա արդեն այլ թեմա է, չնայած քաղաքականության մեջ բարոյականությունը տեղ չունի ասում են:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Մենակ Վրաստանը չէ, աշխարհի քարտեզի վրա մի հատ երկիր չեք գտնի, որ չի ճանաչում Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը, նույնիսկ Հայաստանն այդ հարցում վերջնական դիրքորոշում չունի:
Պատերազմը ամենավատն է, ինչ կարող է լինել որևէ երկրում, այդ պատճառով մեղքի ամենամեծ բաժինը երևի թե Վրաստանի իշխանություններինն է, սակայն չպետք է մոռանալ նաև Ռուսաստանի վարած քաղաքականության մասին: Հետխորհրդային ժամանակաշրջանում գրեթե բոլոր խորհրդային երկրներն ունեն Օսեթիայի, Աբխազիայի և Ղարաբաղի նման խնդիրներ, և եթե այդ տարածքներն անմիջապես Ռուսաստանի հետ սահման չունեն, ապա գոնե կոնֆլիկտը հրահրվել է Ռուսաստանի կողմից և աջակցությամբ(օրինակ Ղարաբաղը): Հարավային Օսեթիայի դեպքում ակնհայտ են այդ չճանաչված հանրապետության ղեկավարության նկրտումները Ռուսաստանին միանալու՝ անկախության ձգտելու պատճառաբանության ներքո: Հետևաբար ես Ռուսաստանի գործողություններ Օսեթիայում չեմ կարող որակել խաղաղություն պարտադրելու ձգտում, ինչպես իրենք են անվանում, այլ սա պարզապես ռուսական հերթական լծակը չկորցնելուն ուղղված կոպիտ քայլեր են: Կոպիտ են, որովհետև Օսեթիան կորցնելը կհանգեցնի շղթայական ռեակցիայի, որը կբերի Աբխազիայի, Ղրիմի, Մերձդնեստրովի և այլ նմանատիպ տարածքների ստատուսների վերջնական հաստատմանը դե յուրե պատկան երկրների տարածքներում: Ահա թե ինչի համար է այսօր պատերազմում Ռուսաստանը և ոչ թե իր քաղաքացիների անվտանգության համար: Կես ժամ առաջ Ռուսաստանի փոխարտգործնախարարը հաստատեց, որ ռուսական օդային ուժերը ռմբակոծել են որոշ ստրատեգիական  նշանակության օբյեկտներ ռազմական գործողությունների տարածքից դուրս վրացական տարածքում: Մի՞թե սա էլ է Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիների անվտանգության համար արվում:
Վրաստանի այս քայլը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում է, որ մենք նույնպես կանգնած ենք Ադրբեջանի մոտալուտ հարձակման փաստի առջև: Ես չեմ համեմատում Օսեթիայի և Ղարաբաղի խնդիրները. դրանք շատ են տարբերվում, բայց մեր պատերազմի դեպքում զոհեր անհամեմատ շատ կլինեն: Այդ իսկ պատճառով շատ կարևոր է խնդրի արագ լուծումը, այլապես լարվածությունը չի կարող հավերժ տևել:
Հ.Գ. Խիստ դատապարտում եմ պատերազմող երկու կողմերին էլ, չեմ ընդունում որևէ կողմի ճշմարտացիությունը: Այս պատերազմում առաջին հարձակվող չկա:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> : Ես չեմ համեմատում Օսեթիայի և Ղարաբաղի խնդիրները. դրանք *շատ են տարբերվում*, :


Կասես 5 տարբերություններ Օսեթիայի ու Ղարաբաղի խնդիրների միջև՞

----------


## dvgray

> Dvgray հասկանում եմ որ Ռուսներին չես սիրում.. փորձում ես ամեն ձև իրանց նվաստացնել ու ցածրացնել...


Սամվել, սխալ բաներ ես հասկացել իմ մասին: Ես չեմ սիրում բոլոր կայսրություններրը, քանի դեռ նրանք ստրկացնում են ժողովուրդների ու ազգերի, չեն սիրում բոլոր ստրկատերերին, քանի դեռ նրանք արյունով ստրուկ ծնվածների հետ միասին փորձում են ստրկացնել նաև սպարտակներին: Եթե այս պրոցեսները չլինեն, ապա ինձ ինչ, թե ռուսը խմող է թե ուռող, իսկ ռուսկինը ինչ իծնե հակումներ ունի կապված վաճառքի հետ:
էսքանը, ու կարծում եմ կոնկրետ դու մեկ էլ նման եզրակացություններ իմ մասին չես անի::



> Բայց դե արի մի քիչ նորմալ համեմատություններ անենք հա՞...
> 
> Ռուսաստանը քեզ թվումա Սառը պատերազմի ժամանակ /չնայած իմ կարծիքով սառը պատերազմը չի էլ ավարտվել/ չի ստեղծել մի հատ զենք որ կարենա ես երկրագունդը վերացնի...
> 
> Տենց զենքերին սկի ռակետ պետք չի.. որ բանը հասնի Ռուսաստանի վերանալուն կարողա սկի չքցեն էլ.. էնքան որ իրանց մոտ տրաքացնեն երկիրը կործանեն կանգնե մի կողմ...
> 
> Իրաքը ո՞վա.. հաստատ իմացեք որ եթե իրաքը ինչոր կնոպկա ունենար հաստատ վաղուց սեխմած կլիներ... ու երկիրը կարողա իրոք հիմա էլ չլիներ...


Իսկ մի հատ հարց քեղ:
Ո՞վ/ ովքե՞ր է որոշելու սեղմել էտ կնոպկեն:  :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> ԴՎգռեյ, մի հատ ասա էլի, Կովկասի որ լավ հարևան ժողովուրդն է հիմա Վրաստանի կողքը կանգնած, բացի Ադրբեջանից  (դրանք էլ կանգնած չեն, շունչը պահած հետևում են)


Ի՞նչ ասեմ, չհասկացա:
Սենց բաներ ես չեմ ասում: Սենց բաներ երևի դու ես ասում, թե ով ում կողքին ա կանգնած ու ով ում ա ուզում: Համաշխարհային միացյալ իշխանության բյուրոյի անդամ ես երևի չէ՞  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> тупо повторяю:
> 
> ԴՎգռեյ, մի հատ ասա էլի, Կովկասի որ լավ հարևան ժողովուրդն է հիմա Վրաստանի կողքը կանգնած, բացի Ադրբեջանից (դրանք էլ կանգնած չեն, շունչը պահած հետևում են)
> ?
> 
> Чук в отпуске


Տիկին, գիտեմ որ կիկնությունը գիտության մայր է, բայց ավելի լավ ձևեր էլ կան: Եթե հարցեր ունես ինձ ու համոզված չէս ուր կարդացել եմ, նամակով տեղեկացրու:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Կասես 5 տարբերություններ Օսեթիայի ու Ղարաբաղի խնդիրների միջև՞


1. Օսեթիան ձգտում է դառնալ Ռուսաստանի մաս՝ չհանդիսանալով ռուս ազգության մաս, այսինքն Օսեթիան չի ձգտում միավորվելու մի պետության մեջ, այլ փորձում է դառնալ մեկ ուրիշի մաս: Ասածս Օսեթիայի իշխանությունների վարած քաղաքականության մասին է. օս ժողովրդի կամքը կարող է բոլորովին այլ լինել:
 Ղարաբաղի բնակչություն բաղկացած է հայերից,և Ղարաբաղը ձգտում է միանալ Հայաստանին, որտեղ բնակվում են միայն հայեր, այսինքն Ղարաբաղը փորձում է վերամիավորվել իր հայրենիքի հետ:
2. Օսեթիայում լարվածությունը պատերազմից հետո բավականին թուլացել էր: Կար ազատ հաղորդակցման հնարավորություն Օսեթիայի և Վրաստանի միջև:
 Ղարաբաղի դեպքում հակառակն է:
3. Օսեթիայում պատերազմը դե ֆակտո ընթանում է վրացիների և ռուսների միջև:
 Ղարաբաղում չկա երրորդ կողմը:
4. Օսեթիան միջազգային տեսանկյունից ավելի մեծ կարևորության հարց է, քանի որ այս տարածքի ստատուսի վերջնական հստատումը կարող է լուրջ խնդիրներ առաջացնի և Ռուսաստանի, և Վրաստանի համար, քանի որ երկուսն էլ ֆեդերատիվ հանրապետություններ են և կարող են լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենալ մյուս ինքնավար տարածքների հետ՝ հատկապես Ռուսաստանը:
 Ղարաբաղի հարցում աշխարհին հետաքրքրում է միմիայն հարցի արագ կարգավորումը՝ անկախ նրանից, թե որ երկրի տարածքում կմնա Ղարաբաղը կամ էլ կդառնա անկախ:
5. Օսեթիայի դեպքում պատերազմը չի կարող վերածվել ռուս-վրացական լայնամասշտաբ պատերազմի, քանի որ այն կարող է հանգեցնել Ռուսաստան-ՆԱՏՕ, Ռուսաստան-ԱՄՆ ռազմական կոնֆլիկտների, ինչը մեծ վնասներ, հնարավոր է նույնիսկ անդառնալի, կբերի ամբողջ աշխարհին: Սա գիտակցում են բոլոր կողմերը, և չեն դիմի ծայրահեղ քայլերի:
 Ղարաբաղում պատերազմը Ղարաբաղ-Ադրբեջան մասշտաբից շատ արագ կվերածվի Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան հակամարտության:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Բարի: Այդ դեպքում ես նույնպես խնդրում ու պահանջում եմ չվիրավորել ինձ, իմ ընկերներին., իմ ընկեր զորակոչիկներին, իմ երկրին, իմ երկրի պետականությանը, իմ նախագահին:


 Ապեր, դու կարող ա խնդրես` չվիրավորել նաեւ Ելենա Բերկովային, այ քեզ բան: Քեզ, ես որքան հասկանում եմ, չեն վիրավորել, վատագույն դեպքում` ծաղրել են: Եթե ես էլ եմ միամիտ ծաղրել, ու դա ընդունել ես վիրավորանք` ներողություն: Իսկ առավել եւս վրաց ժողովրդին, վրացահպատակ հայերին կամ վրացական պետությունը վիրավորող անձամբ ես չեմ նկատել: Իսկ քո նախագահը անասուն ա:  Եթե կուզես էս բառի համար հաշիվ պահանջել` պատրաստ եմ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> 1. Օսեթիան ձգտում է դառնալ Ռուսաստանի մաս՝ չհանդիսանալով ռուս ազգության մաս, այսինքն Օսեթիան չի ձգտում միավորվելու մի պետության մեջ, այլ փորձում է դառնալ մեկ ուրիշի մաս: Ասածս Օսեթիայի իշխանությունների վարած քաղաքականության մասին է. օս ժողովրդի կամքը կարող է բոլորովին այլ լինել:
>  Ղարաբաղի բնակչություն բաղկացած է հայերից,և Ղարաբաղը ձգտում է միանալ Հայաստանին, որտեղ բնակվում են միայն հայեր, այսինքն Ղարաբաղը փորձում է վերամիավորվել իր հայրենիքի հետ:
> :


Օսեթիան չի ձգտում դառնալ Ռուսաստանի մաս, քանի որ դա ակնհայտորեն երբեք միջազգային ճանաչում կամ աջակցություն չի կարող ունենալ ու համաշխարհային պրակտիկայի մեջ համենայն դեպս ՄԱԿ-ի կազմավորումից հետո չկա նման նախադեպ կամ միջազգային իրավունք, դա հիմարություն կլիներ, Օսեթիան ձգտում է ինքնորոշվել ու անկախ պետություն ունենալ ճիշտ Ղարաբաղի պես: Ի գիտություն, Ղարաբաղը չի ձգտում միանալ Հայաստանի հետ ճիշտ նույն վերոշարադրյալ պատճառներով, Ղարաբաղը ինքնորոշվել է միջազգային պրակտիկայում ընդունված ու ամրագրված ազգերի ինքնորոշման իրավունքով:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, Անդրկովկասյան "Եվրամիությունը" ուտոպիա է, լավ թող լինի բարի ցանկություն, նույնիսկ տեսականորեն հնարավոր, բայց գործնականում կոմունիզմի կառուցում է հիշեցնում, իսկ բոլոր թույլ պետություններն ու փոքրերը օգտագործվում են ԽՈՇՈՐ ՀԱՇՎՈՎ, բայց...


Ընդամենը մի 50 տարի առաջ ավելի մեծ ուտոպիա էր պատմականորեն մշտական թշնամիների՝ Ֆրանսիայի և Գերմանիայի դաշինքը ՝ Եվրոմիությունը , իր միասնական կառույցներով: Այնպես որ մի շտապիր: Հարցը հենց այդ նույն թույլությունն էր: Եթե Ֆրանսիան կամ Գերմանիան ներկա ժամանակ մնային առանձին, ապա նրանց հում հում կհոշոտեր ԱՄՆ-ը: Իսկ այժմ բավականին լուրջ պայքար է գնում:
Կգա ժամանակը, որ Կովկասն էլ կհասկանա որ միացյալ Կովկասը միակ ճանապարհն է դիմակայելու ու զարգանալու: էտ ձև բան եղել է ՝ ռուսական կայսրության  /սովետ/ կազմում, երբ բոլոր կովկասյան ժողովուրդներ էլ այդ միավորման պատճառով արագ զարգացան: Հիմա  ես  ասում եմ որ լինի նույնը, բայց առանց ռուս դձյադձայի : Քեզ թվում է որ դա հնարավոր չի՞:  :Smile:  Մեզ անպայիման դրա համար կոպալով գլխներիս կանգնած մարդ ա պետք՞  :Smile:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> 13. Օսեթիայում պատերազմը դե ֆակտո ընթանում է վրացիների և ռուսների միջև:
>  Ղարաբաղում չկա երրորդ կողմը:
> :


սա տարբերություն չէ, քանի որ մենք խոսում են ոչ թե 2 օրական պատերազմի մասին, այլ այս կոնֆլիկտների մասին առհասարակ, իսկ Օսեթիայում կոնֆլիկտը ընթացել է օսերի ու վրացիների միջև բացառապես, ճիշտ ղարաբաղյան կոնֆլիկտի պես - օսեր վրացիներ, հայեր-ադրբեջանցիներ: Դեռ հայտնի չէ թե նույնատիպ սցենարի կրկնության դեպքում Ղարաբաղում քանի կողմեր կմիջամտեն ու երբ, չի բացառվում Ղարաբաղի անկման դեպքում նույնիսկ Իրանի միջամտությունը Հայերի կողմից նկատի ունենալով որ ադրբեջանաբնակ Ղարաբաղը մեծ խնդիրներ է առաջացնելու Իրանի համար հաշվի առնելով սահմանի այն կողմում գտնվող 9 միլիոն ադրբեջանցիների հետ ընդհանուր սահմանի փաստը:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Օսեթիան չի ձգտում դառնալ Ռուսաստանի մաս, քանի որ դա ակնհայտորեն երբեք միջազգային ճանաչում կամ աջակցություն չի կարող ունենալ ու համաշխարհային պրակտիկայի մեջ համենայն դեպս ՄԱԿ-ի կազմավորումից հետո չկա նման նախադեպ կամ միջազգային իրավունք, դա հիմարություն կլիներ, Օսեթիան ձգտում է ինքնորոշվել ու անկախ պետություն ունենալ ճիշտ Ղարաբաղի պես: Ի գիտություն, Ղարաբաղը չի ձգտում միանալ Հայաստանի հետ ճիշտ նույն վերոշարադրյալ պատճառներով, Ղարաբաղը ինքնորոշվել է միջազգային պրակտիկայում ընդունված ու ամրագրված ազգերի ինքնորոշման իրավունքով:


Դե ֆակտո Հայաստանն այսօր տարածքային խնդիրներ ունի Ադրբեջանի հետ: Միգուցե  մենք այդպես չենք համարում, սակայն ամբողջ աշխարհն է այդպես կարծում:
Օսեթիայում երկար տարիներ գտնվում էին ռուս խաղաղապահներ, որոնք փաստացի հանդիսանում Վրացական զորքերին հակառակ ուժ: Ռուսական զորքերի ներխուժումը Օսեթիա ցույց է տալիս, որ Ռուսաստան ամանեևին Օսեթիայի անկախության մասին չի մտածում: Հիշեք, որ Հյուսիսային Օսեթիան գտնվում է Ռուսաստանի տարածքում;

----------


## Sunny Stream

> *Ի գիտություն, Ղարաբաղը չի ձգտում միանալ Հայաստանի հետ ճիշտ* նույն վերոշարադրյալ պատճառներով, Ղարաբաղը ինքնորոշվել է միջազգային պրակտիկայում ընդունված ու ամրագրված ազգերի ինքնորոշման իրավունքով:


ըհը...ես էսօր մտածեցի... բա որ իշխանափախություն լինի (կամ թեկուզ առանց դրա) ու Հայաստանն ուզի Ղարաբաղը միացնել... պատկերացնում ե՞ք հանկարծ Ազատագրական Պատերազմից հետո ներքին պատերազմ լիներ Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի միջև... բայց դա հնարավոր չի, չէ՞  :Sad:  ամեն դեպքում սա լրիվ նույնը չի, ինչ Օսեթիան ու Վրաստանը. մեր պարագայում նույն ժողովուրդն է բնակվում երկու հողում էլ` նույն դավանանքով, լեզվով և այլն:

----------


## dvgray

> Վիշապ ջան, քավ լիցի, ես հեռու եմ այն մտքից որ վրացիները ֆաշիստ են, բայց այն որ 90-ականների սկզբին գամսախուրդիայի հրահրած ազգայնամոլական տրամադրությունների արդյունքում առաջանցան վրաց-օսական ու վրաց-ափխազական հակամարտությունները դա փաստ է,


Ոչ, դա փաստ չի  :Smile: 
Ռուսները շատ մտածված ձևով, օգտագործելով դաշնակ, տռը-պռը, միշտ էլ մանիպուլյացիաներ են արել ես ռեգիոնում: Ու ոչ միայն էս ռոգիոնում:
Կարող ա ասես, որ մոլի ռուսամոլ Զորի Բալայանն էլ իրա  խելքին էր հոդվածներ գրում մուսուլմանական աշխարհի դեմ ՞՞՞՞  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իսկ մի հատ հարց քեղ:
> Ո՞վ/ ովքե՞ր է որոշելու սեղմել էտ կնոպկեն:


Լավ աչքիս Ֆանտազիայի շարքից անցնենք դաժան իրականությանը...

Մեջբերումներ Վիկիպեդիայից... /Ռուսերեենի համար  կներեք/



> РТ-2ПМ2 «Тополь-М»
> 
> Общие сведения
> Страна 	Россия Россия
> Обозначение 	15Ж65
> Код СНВ 	РС-12М2
> По классификации НАТО 	SS-27
> Назначение 	МБР
> Разработчик 	МИТ
> ...




Բնութագրեր...



> Маршевый твёрдотопливный двигатель ракеты «Тополь-М» позволяет ей набирать скорость намного быстрее предыдущих типов ракет, созданных в России и Советском Союзе. Это значительно затрудняет её перехват современными и перспективными системами ПРО на наиболее уязвимом, начальном участке полёта. *Несколько десятков вспомогательных маневровых двигателей, приборы и механизмы управления позволяют боевой части совершать манёвры на траектории, затрудняя её перехват на финальном участке траектории.* В состав боевой части также входят специальные средства преодоления системы ПРО противника.
> 
> 
> Сейчас проходят испытания мобильного варианта этого комплекса, размещённого на шасси восьмиосного тягача «МЗKT».


Դե հիմա մի հատ ինձ բացատրի... էտ ո՞վա կանգնելու Ռուսաստանին ասի արի կռվենք...

----------


## Մտահոգ

> 15. Օսեթիայի դեպքում պատերազմը չի կարող վերածվել ռուս-վրացական լայնամասշտաբ պատերազմի, քանի որ այն կարող է հանգեցնել Ռուսաստան-ՆԱՏՕ, Ռուսաստան-ԱՄՆ ռազմական կոնֆլիկտների, ինչը մեծ վնասներ, հնարավոր է նույնիսկ անդառնալի, կբերի ամբողջ աշխարհին: Սա գիտակցում են բոլոր կողմերը, և չեն դիմի ծայրահեղ քայլերի:
>  Ղարաբաղում պատերազմը Ղարաբաղ-Ադրբեջան մասշտաբից շատ արագ կվերածվի Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան հակամարտության:


չգիտեմ էլ ինչ պիտի լինի որ լայնամաշտաբ համարես այս պատերազմը, միգուցե ռուսական զորքերի առաջխաղացում մինչև Թբիլիսի ու Վրաստանի վերջնական ու անվերապահ կապիտուլացիայի ստորագրում, թե ատոմային կամ ջրածնային ռումբի հարված՞ սա արդեն իսկական պատերազմ է ու բավականին լայնամաշտաբ:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ղարաբաղի ու Օսեթիայի խնդիրների նմանությունը միայն դրանց ծագման մեջ է:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> չգիտեմ էլ ինչ պիտի լինի որ լայնամաշտաբ համարես այս պատերազմը, միգուցե ռուսական զորքերի առաջխաղացում մինչև Թբիլիսի ու Վրաստանի վերջնական ու անվերապահ կապիտուլացիայի ստորագրում, թե ատոմային կամ ջրածնային ռումբի հարված՞ սա արդեն իսկական պատերազմ է ու բավականին լայնամաշտաբ:


այ հենց ասածներիցդ որևէ մեկը լինի, կդառնա լայնամասշտաբ

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Դե հիմա մի հատ ինձ բացատրի... էտ ո՞վա կանգնելու Ռուսաստանին ասի արի կռվենք...


էտ ամերկացիք չեղան չեղան, իրանց ռուսաստանաբոյ ռազմական բյուջեով չկարողացա՞ն մի երկու հատ անծիтополь սարքեն:

----------


## dvgray

> Լավ աչքիս Ֆանտազիայի շարքից անցնենք դաժան իրականությանը...
> 
> Մեջբերումներ Վիկիպեդիայից... /Ռուսերեենի համար  կներեք/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Բնութագրեր...
> 
> ...


 :LOL:  Ոչինչ՞, որ էտ "առնանդամից" ուրիշ լիքը ունեցողներ կան: Օրինակ Իզրայելը: Իսկ Իրանը սաղ օրը Իզրայելին կռիվ-կռիվ խաղալու ա կանչում  :LOL: 
…
Մի քիչ ավելի ռեալ, ավելի ռեալ  :Smile:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ոչ, դա փաստ չի 
> Ռուսները շատ մտածված ձևով, օգտագործելով դաշնակ, տռը-պռը, միշտ էլ մանիպուլյացիաներ են արել ես ռեգիոնում: Ու ոչ միայն էս ռոգիոնում:
> Կարող ա ասես, որ մոլի ռուսամոլ Զորի Բալայանն էլ իրա  խելքին էր հոդվածներ գրում մուսուլմանական աշխարհի դեմ ՞՞՞՞


Զորի Բալայանը ղալաթ ա անում որ մուսուլմանական աշխարհի դեմ հոդված ա գրում իրա տերերի թելադրանքով, բայց կապը չհասկացա Զորի Բալայանի գրած հոդվածների ու Գամսախուրդիայի նացիոնալիստական տրամադրության միջև, Գամսախուրդիան եղել է առնվազն վատ քաղաքական գործիչ ու հրահրել է ազգամիջյան պատերազմ, ռուսները ընդամենը օգտվել են ընդձեռնված հնարավորությունից, կարծեմ չես մեղադրում Ռուսաստանին սեփական շահերը պաշտպանելու մեջ, համենայն դեպս չես մեղադրի ԱՄՆ-ից  ավելի, սեպտեմբերի 11-ը որպես Իրաք ու Աֆղանստան ներխուժելու սեփական նկրտումների պատճառ դարձնելու համար: Իսկ կոնկրետ այս դեպքում մեր պետական շահերի տեսանկյունից մեզ ձեռնտու է անկախ Օսեթիա, անկախ Ափխազիա, ի վերջո աշխարհը կովկասյան նմանատիպ կոնֆլիկտների ֆոնի վրա հաշտվելու է անդրկովկասում նոր պետությունների առաջացմանը: Սարսափելի կլիներ եթե Վրաստանը գրավեր ու մարսեր Օսեթիան, բնականաբար աշխարհը դրա հետ անմիջապես կհաշտվեր ու հերթը հասնելու էր Ղարաբաղին, մի խոսքով դառնալու էր "կովկասյան բլից-կրիգի"  շատ վտանգավոր նախադեպ:

----------


## dvgray

> Զորի Բալայանը ղալաթ ա անում որ մուսուլմանական աշխարհի դեմ հոդված ա գրում իրա տերերի թելադրանքով, բայց կապը չհասկացա Զորի Բալայանի գրած հոդվածների ու Գամսախուրդիայի նացիոնալիստական տրամադրության միջև, Գամսախուրդիան եղել է առնվազն վատ քաղաքական գործիչ ու հրահրել է ազգամիջյան պատերազմ,


Գամսախուրդիան վատագույն քաղաքական գործիչներից մեկն է եղել այն թվերի, որի օրոք ռուսը ինչ պրովակացիա ու ազգամիջյան պատերազմ ուզում սարքում էր Վրաստանում ու նա էլ էտ խայծերը կուլ էր տալիս, փոխանակ հաշտեցման եզրեր ման գալու:

/մոռացա ասեմ, որ Գամսախուրդիայից ավելի էշ եղել է միայն Էլչիբեյը, որի օրոք Ազերին կորցրեց իր տարածքի քսան տոկոսը  :LOL:  /
Ես թքած ունեմ ռուսի ազգային շահի վրա էլ, ամերիկացուն էլ հետը: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, ու էտ առումով պաշտպանում եմ հայի ազգային շահը:




> Սարսափելի կլիներ եթե Վրաստանը գրավեր ու մարսեր Օսեթիան, բնականաբար աշխարհը դրա հետ անմիջապես կհաշտվեր ու հերթը հասնելու էր Ղարաբաղին, մի խոսքով դառնալու էր "կովկասյան բլից-կրիգի"  շատ վտանգավոր նախադեպ:


Արխային եղիր: Աշխարհը բազմիցս ապացուցել է իր բազմակի ստանդարտներով շարժվելը: Մեզ պետք է միասնական հսկվող Վրաստան: Մեզ պետք է նաև Արցախը: Սրանք տարբեր հարցեր են գոնե մեր համար: Աշխարհի համար էլ կլինեն տարբեր: Նայիր Կոսովոյի օրինակը  :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

> Азербайджан введёт войска в Грузию?
> 09.08, 19:13 «Правда.Ру»
> 
> http://news.mail.ru/politics/1935056/et
> 
> Азербайджан, возможно, направит свой воинский контингент на защиту азербайджанского населения, проживающего в Марнеульском районе Грузии. Информация не подтверждается, но и не опровергается.
> 
> По сообщениям турецких источников, по просьбе главы марнеульского муниципалитета Эйваза Исмайлова, Азербайджан, возможно, направит ограниченный контингент войск для защиты местного населения, состоящего в основном из этнических азербайджанцев.
> 
> ...


Աչքիս Ադրբեջանը ուզում է պխտոր ջրում ձուկ բռնել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նախ բարև Վիշապ ջան, վաղուց չկայիր ընգեր, ինչպես ես…
> 
> Իսկ մե՞ր ինչին է պետք սեփական պետությունը, էլ չեմ ասում երկրորդ պետությունը, ալբաններին ինչի՞ն է պետք երկրորդ ալբանական պետությունը, Չեռնոգորիային ինչին է պետք կամ Մոնտե Կառլոյին, Լիխտենշտեյնին, Մակեդոնիային…ու այսպես շարունակ…Ապեր, այդպիսի բան չես կարող ասել…իսկ ինչու՞ ես կարծում որ նրանք չեն կարող Վրացիներից զզվել (չեմ պրդում թե զզվում են, բայց լրիվ հավանական եմ համարում): Վրացիներն իրենց ինտերնացիոնալիզմով առանձնապես աչքի չեն ընկնում: Ռուսները կռվում են, որովհետև դա փողշահավետ է օսերի և ռուսների համար: Իսկ Ղարաբաղից ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում…
> 
> Ապեր ինձ սխալ չհասկանաս ես ռուսներին չեմ արդարացնում ոչ էլ օսերին եմ սրբացնում, բայց երբ որ Սաակաշվիլին հրաման տվեց ռմբակոծել Ցխինվալին, ինչ է չգիտե՞ր որ ռուսները խառնվելու են…նա քաղաքական գործիչ է և երկրի ղեկավար և այս հասարակ բանը չտեսնել չի կարող, սա արկածախնդրություն է…ինչ, հետո պիտի ասի "վայ, կներեք չստացվեց". սա է էականը և սրանից հետո ես չգիտեմ որ օսը կհամաձայնվի մնալ Վրաստանի կազմում


Ողջույն Մեֆիստո, շնորհակալություն, ոչինչ, հանգստանում էի Վրաստանում մինչև էրեկ… Ասածս էն էր որ ազգային խտրականությունները ավելի շատ քարոզչություն են, քան թե հասարակական տրամադրություններ, անկախ պետության ստեղծումը միշտ չի որ բխում է ժողովրդական պահանջից, ես օրինակ կգերադասեի ողջ աշխարհում մի պետություն լիներ :Wink:  Իսկ Սահակաշվիլու վերջին քայլերը ինչ–որ տեղ պարտվողի ամբիցիաների պոռթկում են հիշեցնում, բայց միևնույն է, այս լարվածության ակունքները կարծում եմ արհեստածին են, և Ռուսաստանը իր մեղքի մեծ բաժինն ունի, այստեղ կեղտը ավելի շատ է, քան ազգային բարոյական շարժառիթները…

----------


## Սամվել

> Կգա ժամանակը, որ Կովկասն էլ կհասկանա որ միացյալ Կովկասը միակ ճանապարհն է դիմակայելու ու զարգանալու: էտ ձև բան եղել է ՝ ռուսական կայսրության  /սովետ/ կազմում, երբ բոլոր կովկասյան ժողովուրդներ էլ այդ միավորման պատճառով արագ զարգացան: Հիմա  ես  ասում եմ որ լինի նույնը, բայց առանց ռուս դձյադձայի : Քեզ թվում է որ դա հնարավոր չի՞:  Մեզ անպայիման դրա համար կոպալով գլխներիս կանգնած մարդ ա պետք՞


Չէ հնարավոր չի ... եթե մեկը մեկի պապերին կոտորելա ցեղասպանելա.. ուզեցելա հզզի վերացնի մի հատ թողի... եթե մի ժողովուրդը ատումա մի այլ ժողովրդի...

Իսկ գերմանիան 45 թվից հետո շա՜տա մշակվել որ դառելա քաղաքակիրթ եվրամիության ամդան երկիր  :Wink: 




> Ոչինչ՞, որ էտ "առնանդամից" ուրիշ լիքը ունեցողներ կան: Օրինակ Իզրայելը: Իսկ Իրանը սաղ օրը Իզրայելին կռիվ-կռիվ խաղալու ա կանչում 
> …
> Մի քիչ ավելի ռեալ, ավելի ռեալ



Մի հատ ուշադրություն դառրեք էլի... 550 Կտ... Հերասիմայի վրա գցել են 10ԿՏ... 55 անգամ ավելի.. 

Անհնարարա հիմա սկսի Ռուս ԱՄՆ պատերազմ ու երկրի վրա կյանքը շարրունակվի...

Ոնց որ Ռուսաստանը չփորձեց խանգարել Իրաքում.. Նույնն էլ ԱՄՆ չի փորձի խանգարել Ռուսաստանին եթե հանկարծ Վրաստանը համը հանի... /եթե արդեն չի հանել/



> էտ ամերկացիք չեղան չեղան, իրանց ռուսաստանաբոյ ռազմական բյուջեով չկարողացա՞ն մի երկու հատ անծիтополь սարքեն:


Ապեր տոպոլին անտի պետքա հենց կողքը դնեն.. 

Որ տենց Ռուսաստանին հզզեն վերջում մի մարդ մնա կարա խփի հյուսիսային բևեռին ասի դե ապրեք ոչ մեզ ոչ ձեզ...

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ հնարավոր չի ... եթե մեկը մեկի պապերին կոտորելա ցեղասպանելա.. ուզեցելա հզզի վերացնի մի հատ թողի... եթե մի ժողովուրդը ատումա մի այլ ժողովրդի...
> 
> Իսկ գերմանիան 45 թվից հետո շա՜տա մշակվել որ դառելա քաղաքակիրթ եվրամիության ամդան երկիր


Գերմանիան ոչ թե պապերին, այլ ֆրանսիացիների հայրերին կամ հենց իրենց ա խեղդամահ ու հաշմանդամ դարձրել վառարաններում ու հարակից տարածքներում: 
…
Ուզու՞մ ես ասեմ ավելին: Ընդամենը մի տասը տարի պահանջվեց, որ հայն ու ազերին, որ իրար մորթում էին դարասկզբից մինրև քսանական թվերը, իրար հարս ու աղջիկ տան ու ամուսնանան: Հաշվի առնելով որ էն թվերին հեռուստացույց չկա իսկ հիմա լիքը պրոպագանդիստական մեխանիզմներ կան, հիմա դրա համար երևի մի տարին էլ կբավականացնի:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Որ տենց Ռուսաստանին հզզեն վերջում մի մարդ մնա կարա խփի հյուսիսային բևեռին ասի դե ապրեք ոչ մեզ ոչ ձեզ...


Աչքիս շատ ես աստղային պատերազմների ֆիլմեր նայել  :LOL: 
Պերեբոռ ա ստացվել  :Smile:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ընդամենը մի 50 տարի առաջ ավելի մեծ ուտոպիա էր պատմականորեն մշտական թշնամիների՝ Ֆրանսիայի և Գերմանիայի դաշինքը ՝ Եվրոմիությունը , իր միասնական կառույցներով: Այնպես որ մի շտապիր: Հարցը հենց այդ նույն թույլությունն էր: Եթե Ֆրանսիան կամ Գերմանիան ներկա ժամանակ մնային առանձին, ապա նրանց հում հում կհոշոտեր ԱՄՆ-ը: Իսկ այժմ բավականին լուրջ պայքար է գնում:
> )


Դիվի, անհամեմատելի օրինակներ են, պատմանակնորեն թշնամիներ են եղել նրանց պետությունները, կռվել են բանակները, հլը նորից նայի Նապոլենոը գնաց գրավեց, իրան հետ քշեցին եկան գնացին կռվեցին, բայց ֆրանսիացի գյուղացուն ոչ ոք չի մորթել իրա դռան դեմը, գերմանացուն ֆրանսիացին ոչխարի պես չի քշել անապատներ, մաքսիմումը որ եղել է հասարակ մարդու, գյուղացու ձի են տարել կամ ձմեռային ուտելիքը, մի խոսքով նրանց դեպքում ժողովրդի հավաքական հիշողության մեջ մասայական կոտորածներ չեն մնացել,,, թշնամու սիրկայության մասին միայն պատերազմող սերունդն է հիշել մաքսիմում... հիմա տես մեզ քանի դար է պետք ու քանի սերունդ ու "թուրք" բառը վիրավորական ածականից վերածվի սովորական բառի,.. պարսիկների հետ արդեն ավելի գրեթե 150 տարի վատ չենք եղել, մինչև հիմա կլսես "պարսիկի պես ծեծել են" կամ որպես դաժանությունը նկարագրող " արա հո դու պարսիկ չես" բառակապակցությունը:
Դիվի, նրանք 50 տարի առաջ ավելի շատ միացել են ընդդեմ ոչ թե հանուն, միացել են ընդդեմ Սովետի գուցե նաև ընդդեմ ԱՄՆ-ի, ինչ որ տեսլական են ունեցել "Միասնական Եվրոպայի" եվրոպական արժեհամակարգի և էլի իրար միացնող լիքը զռթ ու բռթ, ընդհանուր բաներ մի խոսքով... մեզ չունենք միացնող բաներ, բացի 20 թվից մինչև 88-ը մնացած իրար հետ ուտել խմելու, կամ երբեմն աղջիկ տալու առնելու հիշողությունները:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, անհամեմատելի օրինակներ են, պատմանակնորեն թշնամիներ են եղել նրանց պետությունները, կռվել են բանակները, հլը նորից նայի Նապոլենոը գնաց գրավեց, իրան հետ քշեցին եկան գնացին կռվեցին, բայց ֆրանսիացի գյուղացուն ոչ ոք չի մորթել իրա դռան դեմը, գերմանացուն ֆրանսիացին ոչխարի պես չի քշել անապատներ, մաքսիմումը որ եղել է հասարակ մարդու, գյուղացու ձի են տարել կամ ձմեռային ուտելիքը, մի խոսքով նրանց դեպքում ժողովրդի հավաքական հիշողության մեջ մասայական կոտորածներ չեն մնացել,,, թշնամու սիրկայության մասին միայն պատերազմող սերունդն է հիշել մաքսիմում... հիմա տես մեզ քանի դար է պետք ու քանի սերունդ ու "թուրք" բառը վիրավորական ածականից վերածվի սովորական բառի,.. պարսիկների հետ արդեն ավելի գրեթե 150 տարի վատ չենք եղել, մինչև հիմա կլսես "պարսիկի պես ծեծել են" կամ որպես դաժանությունը նկարագրող " արա հո դու պարսիկ չես" բառակապակցությունը:


Ֆրանսիացում /մանավանդ հարավը/ գերմանացին նույն ձև ա կոտորել, ինչ մյուս ազգերին: Ինկատի ունեմ երկրորդ համաշխարհայինը: 
Այ հենց հարցն էլ դա է: Որ եթե պրոպագանդան ուզի, ամենամոտիկին կդարձնի ամենահեռու, իսկ ամենազզվելիին ամենաուզելի  :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

> Գերմանիան ոչ թե պապերին, այլ ֆրանսիացիների հայրերին կամ հենց իրենց ա խեղդամահ ու հաշմանդամ դարձրել վառարաններում ու հարակից տարածքներում:


Գերմանիան ի տարբերություն թուրքերի ընդունեց որ ինքը հանցանք է արել մարդկության դեմ:
Դու ուզում ես հայերին հաշտեցնես ազերների ու թուրքերի հետ առանց Ցեղասպանության ընդունման փաստի:  Դա չի լինի ու չի *ՍՏԱՑՎԻ ԵՐԲԵՔ*

Ի դեպ ուր ա՞ սովետի քարոզած ինտերնացիոնալիզմը՞.... կորավ անհետ որովհետև արդարության վրա չեր հիմնված այլ զուտ քո նշած պռոպագանդայի

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, նրանք 50 տարի առաջ ավելի շատ միացել են ընդդեմ ոչ թե հանուն, միացել են ընդդեմ Սովետի գուցե նաև ընդդեմ ԱՄՆ-ի, ինչ որ տեսլական են ունեցել "Միասնական Եվրոպայի" եվրոպական արժեհամակարգի և էլի իրար միացնող լիքը զռթ ու բռթ, ընդհանուր բաներ մի խոսքով... մեզ չունենք միացնող բաներ, բացի 20 թվից մինչև 88-ը մնացած իրար հետ ուտել խմելու, կամ երբեմն աղջիկ տալու առնելու հիշողությունները:


Մենք էլ ունենք էտ ընդեմը , ի դեմս Ռուսաստանի, ԱՄՆ-ի ու Եվրոպայի
Եթե մենք չենք ուզում լինել սրանց մեկի ստրուկը /իսկ որինը, դա արդեն էական չի իմ համար/, ապա մեզ միանալ է պետք: Օր առաջ միանանք, ավելի քիչ կորուստներ ու հետագա դժվարություններ  կունենանք

----------


## Սամվել

> Գերմանիան ոչ թե պապերին, այլ ֆրանսիացիների հայրերին կամ հենց իրենց ա խեղդամահ ու հաշմանդամ դարձրել վառարաններում ու հարակից տարածքներում: 
> …
> Ուզու՞մ ես ասեմ ավելին: Ընդամենը մի տասը տարի պահանջվեց, որ հայն ու ազերին, որ իրար մորթում էին դարասկզբից մինրև քսանական թվերը, իրար հարս ու աղջիկ տան ու ամուսնանան: Հաշվի առնելով որ էն թվերին հեռուստացույց չկա իսկ հիմա լիքը պրոպագանդիստական մեխանիզմներ կան, հիմա դրա համար երևի մի տարին էլ կբավականացնի:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Աչքիս շատ ես աստղային պատերազմների ֆիլմեր նայել 
> Պերեբոռ ա ստացվել


ԻՄ ասածը ամեն դեպքում ավելի ռեալա... Ու ինչքան նկատում ես Ռուսաստանն էլ ԱՄՆն էլ մնացած քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհն էլ հիմա հասկանում են որ մեծերի բախումը հաստատ կվերացնի ամեն ինչ... ու դրա համար իրար հանդեպ երբեք սպառնալիքներ չեն անում.. փորձում են ամեն ձև լեզու գտնել իրար հետ...

Միշտ սենց դեպքերում հիշում եմ Էյնշտայնի խոսքերը..
"Երրորդ համաշխարհային չգիտեմ երբ կլինի, բայց գիտեմ որ 4րդ հաստատ չի լինի .. 3րդից հետո ամեն ինչ կվերանա"

Դե հիմա դու ասա ես Աստղային պատերազմենր եմ նայել... բայց փաստը մնումա փաստ..

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Մենք էլ ունենք էտ ընդեմը , ի դեմս Ռուսաստանի, ԱՄՆ-ի ու Եվրոպայի
> Եթե մենք չենք ուզում լինել սրանց մեկի ստրուկը /իսկ որինը, դա արդեն էական չի իմ համար/, ապա մեզ միանալ է պետք: Օր առաջ միանանք, ավելի քիչ կորուստներ ու հետագա դժվարություններ  կունենանք


ապեր հիմա չէ, հլը մի քանի դար կա դրան հասնելու համար, հիմա Ադրբեջանի հետ միանալ ընդդեմ Ռուսաստանի կամ էլի ինչ որ մեկի նման է գելի ու եղնիկի միացմանը ընդդեմ որսորդի, ընդ որում եղնիկը մենք ենք ու բոլոր դեպքերում տուժելու ենք, որսորդը չբռնեց, հետո հաստատ գելը ուտելու է,

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դիվի, անհամեմատելի օրինակներ են, պատմանակնորեն թշնամիներ են եղել նրանց պետությունները, կռվել են բանակները, հլը նորից նայի Նապոլենոը գնաց գրավեց, իրան հետ քշեցին եկան գնացին կռվեցին, բայց ֆրանսիացի գյուղացուն ոչ ոք չի մորթել իրա դռան դեմը, գերմանացուն ֆրանսիացին ոչխարի պես չի քշել անապատներ, մաքսիմումը որ եղել է հասարակ մարդու, գյուղացու ձի են տարել կամ ձմեռային ուտելիքը, մի խոսքով նրանց դեպքում ժողովրդի հավաքական հիշողության մեջ մասայական կոտորածներ չեն մնացել,,, թշնամու սիրկայության մասին միայն պատերազմող սերունդն է հիշել մաքսիմում... հիմա տես մեզ քանի դար է պետք ու քանի սերունդ ու "թուրք" բառը վիրավորական ածականից վերածվի սովորական բառի,.. պարսիկների հետ արդեն ավելի գրեթե 150 տարի վատ չենք եղել, մինչև հիմա կլսես "պարսիկի պես ծեծել են" կամ որպես դաժանությունը նկարագրող " արա հո դու պարսիկ չես" բառակապակցությունը:
> Դիվի, նրանք 50 տարի առաջ ավելի շատ միացել են ընդդեմ ոչ թե հանուն, միացել են ընդդեմ Սովետի գուցե նաև ընդդեմ ԱՄՆ-ի, ինչ որ տեսլական են ունեցել "Միասնական Եվրոպայի" եվրոպական արժեհամակարգի և էլի իրար միացնող լիքը զռթ ու բռթ, ընդհանուր բաներ մի խոսքով... մեզ չունենք միացնող բաներ, բացի 20 թվից մինչև 88-ը մնացած իրար հետ ուտել խմելու, կամ երբեմն աղջիկ տալու առնելու հիշողությունները:


Մտահոգ, սրիկայություն, դաժանություն, ստորություն հենց մի ազգի ներկայացուցիչներն էլ են միմյանց նկատմամբ ցուցաբերում, եթե բնածին ունեն այդ հակումները, և անպատժելիության մթնոլորտ է տիրում։ Ցանկացած պատերազմում քաոսը և անպատժելիության մթնոլորտը առկա են։ Այդ պարագայում ցանկացած տականք, որի ձեռքին զենք է լինում, կամ իրեն առավել ուժեղ է զգում դիմացինի նկատմամբ, ապա բաց չի թողնում իրեն դրսևորելու առիթը։ Իսկ հետագայում այդ տականքի հատկանիշները դեմագոգները վերագրում են մի ողջ ազգի, կեղծ հիմքեր են ստեղծվում թշնամական պրոպագանդայի համար ու գնաց մի ողջ պատմություն։ Այս ամենի մեջ օբյեկտիվության սուր դեֆիցիտ կա, մարդը դա բարդ արարած է, բայց մարդուն քարոզչության միջոցով հեշտ է ծրագրավորել, մանավանդ ատելություն սերմանելը առավել հեշտ է, հաշվի առնելով որ մարդը ի սկզբանե ավելի շուտ չար արարած է, քան բարի :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Մտահոգ, սրիկայություն, դաժանություն, ստորություն հենց մի ազգի ներկայացուցիչներն էլ են միմյանց նկատմամբ ցուցաբերում, եթե բնածին ունեն այդ հակումները, և անպատժելիության մթնոլորտ է տիրում։ Ցանկացած պատերազմում քաոսը և անպատժելիության մթնոլորտը առկա են։ Այդ պարագայում ցանկացած տականք, որի ձեռքին զենք է լինում, կամ իրեն առավել ուժեղ է զգում դիմացինի նկատմամբ, ապա բաց չի թողնում իրեն դրսևորելու առիթը։ Իսկ հետագայում այդ տականքի հատկանիշները դեմագոգները վերագրում են մի ողջ ազգի, կեղծ հիմքեր են ստեղծվում թշնամական պրոպագանդայի համար ու գնաց մի ողջ պատմություն։ Այս ամենի մեջ օբյեկտիվության սուր դեֆիցիտ կա, մարդը դա բարդ արարած է, բայց մարդուն քարոզչության միջոցով հեշտ է ծրագրավորել, մանավանդ ատելություն սերմանելը առավել հեշտ է, հաշվի առնելով որ մարդը ի սկզբանե ավելի շուտ չար արարած է, քան բարի


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, առանց վերջի նախադասության, որ մարդը իսկզբանե չար է: Չար են դառնում ճնշված կյանքից ու կոմպլեքսներից:

собака бывает кусачей
только от жизни собачьей
 :Smile: 
Իրականում, իմ այժմյան քաղաքի շները ենքան կերած խմած են, որ մեկի մտքով չի անցնում անգամ անցորդի վրա հաչա, ուր մնաց կծի:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> ԻՄ ասածը ամեն դեպքում ավելի ռեալա... Ու ինչքան նկատում ես Ռուսաստանն էլ ԱՄՆն էլ մնացած քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհն էլ հիմա հասկանում են որ մեծերի բախումը հաստատ կվերացնի ամեն ինչ... ու դրա համար իրար հանդեպ երբեք սպառնալիքներ չեն անում.. փորձում են ամեն ձև լեզու գտնել իրար հետ...


Դրա համար էլ նրան ք յոթնյակ , հետո ութնյակ են ստեղծել: Հետռ էլ ՄԱԿճի անվտանգության խորհուրդը: Հետո էլ նավթ "բաժանող" վարչությունը  :Smile: 
Մեծերը իրար հետ միշտ էլ լեզու կգտնեն: Ասա մենք ՝ "փոքրերով" մեզ չհամարենք ճակատագրի զոհեր ու վստահ լինենք որ մենք էլ ինչ որ բան էս աշխարհում որոշով ենք, կամ կարանք լինենք:

93 թվին սաղ "քաղաքակիրթ" աշխարհը գետին խոնհարած խնդրում էր մեղ դադարեցնոլ պատերաղմը, իսկ մենք հա գրավում էինք ու գրավում : Բա՞  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> ապեր հիմա չէ, հլը մի քանի դար կա դրան հասնելու համար, հիմա Ադրբեջանի հետ միանալ ընդդեմ Ռուսաստանի կամ էլի ինչ որ մեկի նման է գելի ու եղնիկի միացմանը ընդդեմ որսորդի, ընդ որում եղնիկը մենք ենք ու բոլոր դեպքերում տուժելու ենք, որսորդը չբռնեց, հետո հաստատ գելը ուտելու է,


Ապեր, եթե քո բերած օրինակը անգամ տեղին ա, ապա ես վստահ եմ որ հլա որ գայլը մենք ենք իսկ եղնիկը ազերին  :Smile: 
Ասում եմ, ազերուն մի գերագնահատեք: Ինքը առվազն իրա ազգային մտածելակերպով մեղանից դարեր հետ ա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ, չեղավ, մարդիկ կան, որ լուռ կարդում են, ու մասնավորապես քո նորությունները շատ կարևոր են, այնպես որ մի լքիր դիրքերդ


Բարի: բայց բանավեճի մեջ որևէ մեկի հետ չեմ մտնելու: 

Ինչպես և իրական պատերազմում, այնպես էլ տեղեկատվական պատերազմում ռուսները դիմում են ցանկացած քայլի Պուտինի ռեժիմի կողմից Վրաստանի (այդ թվում Հարավային Օսեթիայի) ռմբակոծությունը, իսկ Հարավային Օսեթիայում նաև ռուս այսպես կոչված խաղապահների վայրագությունները կոծկելու համար: Կրեմլի հեռուստաալիքով տարածվում են հոգեբանական ներազդող կադրեր, լացող կանայք, երեխաներ... 

Տարածվել է հերթական սուտը ռուսական ագռեսիվ տեղեկատվության շրջանակներում: Իբր Սաակաշվիլին սրտի հետ խնդիրներ ունի և/կամ պատրաստվում է լքել Վրաստանը: Սահակաշվիլին ողջ ու առողջ է և այսօր գտնվում էր Հարավային Օսեթիայում: Ցխինվալիի մոտակայքում: http://search.us.reuters.com/rsearch...MoreResults=0#
Նա հրաման է տվել դուրս բերել վրացական զորքերը Ցխինվալիից, ինչը ռուսները ներկայացնում են, որպես իրենց զորքերի կողմից Օսեթիայի «ազատագրում և մաքրում վրացիներից»: 

Չնայած նրան, որ Սահակշվիլու հրամանով  վրացական ազատագրական զորքը դուրս էր բերվել Ցխինվալիիս դեռ առավոտյան հենց նոր Թբիլիսին կրկին ռմբակոծվեց:


Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր հետագայում ցանկանում են մասնակցել բողոքի ակցիաներին, որոնք ուղղված են Ռուսաստանի կողմից փոքրիկ, բայց հպարտ ու անկախ Վրաստանի նկատմամբ ագրեսիայի  դեմ, թող կապնվեն իմ հետ որևէ միջոցով: Բողոքի ակցիաները տեղի են ունենալու Ռուսաստանի դեսպանատան մոտ։

----------


## Վարպետ

> Բարի: բայց բանավեճի մեջ որևէ մեկի հետ չեմ մտնելու: 
> 
> Ինչպես և իրական պատերազմում, այնպես էլ տեղեկատվական պատերազմում ռուսները դիմում են ցանկացած քայլի Պուտինի ռեժիմի կողմից Վրաստանի (այդ թվում Հարավային Օսեթիայի) ռմբակոծությունը, իսկ Հարավային Օսեթիայում նաև ռուս այսպես կոչված խաղապահների վայրագությունները կոծկելու համար: Կրեմլի հեռուստաալիքով տարածվում են հոգեբանական ներազդող կադրեր, լացող կանայք, երեխաներ... 
> 
> Տարածվել է հերթական սուտը ռուսական ագռեսիվ տեղեկատվության շրջանակներում: Իբր Սաակաշվիլին սրտի հետ խնդիրներ ունի և/կամ պատրաստվում է լքել Վրաստանը: Սահակաշվիլին ողջ ու առողջ է և այսօր գտնվում էր Հարավային Օսեթիայում: Ցխինվալիի մոտակայքում: http://search.us.reuters.com/rsearch...MoreResults=0#
> Նա հրաման է տվել դուրս բերել վրացական զորքերը Ցխինվալիից, ինչը ռուսները ներկայացնում են, որպես իրենց զորքերի կողմից Օսեթիայի «ազատագրում և մաքրում վրացիներից»: 
> 
> Չնայած նրան, որ Սահակշվիլու հրամանով  վրացական ազատագրական զորքը դուրս էր բերվել Ցխինվալիիս դեռ առավոտյան հենց նոր Թբիլիսին կրկին ռմբակոծվեց:
> 
> Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր հետագայում ցանկանում են մասնակցել բողոքի ակցիաներին, որոնք ուղղված են Ռուսաստանի կողմից փոքրիկ, բայց հպարտ ու անկախ Վրաստանի նկատմամբ ագրեսիայի  դեմ, թող կապնվեն իմ հետ որևէ միջոցով: Բողոքի ակցիաները տեղի են ունենալու Ռուսաստանի դեսպանատան մոտ։


Ապեր, իսկ ինֆորմացիա կա?

----------


## Artgeo

Ուղիղ եթեր Թբիլիսիի Հանրապետական հրապարակից
http://newsfromgeorgia.com/

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր հետագայում ցանկանում են մասնակցել բողոքի ակցիաներին, որոնք ուղղված են Ռուսաստանի կողմից փոքրիկ, բայց հպարտ ու անկախ Վրաստանի նկատմամբ ագրեսիայի  դեմ, թող կապնվեն իմ հետ որևէ միջոցով: Բողոքի ակցիաները տեղի են ունենալու Ռուսաստանի դեսպանատան մոտ։


Ես կցանակնայի մսնակցել ցույցերին, թեկուզ հենց ռուսական դեսպանատան մոտ, եթե ցույցերի կարգախոսը լիներ՝ անհապաղ կրակի դադարեցում, իսկ հպարտ բա ագրեսիա տենց կարգախոսներով ցույցերին ցավոք սրտի չեմ կարող մասնակցել, դա նշանակում է ջուր լցնել Սահակշվիլու ռեժիմի ջրաղացին և ոչ թե օգնել վրացի ժողովրդին: Չգիտեմ ովա էտ ցոյցերը կազմակերպում երևի Վրաստանի դեսպանատունը, բայց իրանց փոխանցեք եթե հնարավորություն ունեք որ կարգախոսը փոխեն, մարդկանց քանակը շատ կավելնա:

----------


## Artgeo

Զուգդիդիի Ճուբուրխինի գյուղում Չաբանի նախաձեռնությամբ տեղի է ունենում Չաբանի և Վրաստանի նախագահ Սահակաշվիլու ներկայացուցիչ Սամեգրելո-Վերին Սվանեթիում Զազա Գորոզիայի հանդիպումը:

----------


## Երվանդ

http://www.regnum.ru/news/1039103.html
 Լավ հոդվածա

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես կցանակնայի մսնակցել ցույցերին, թեկուզ հենց ռուսական դեսպանատան մոտ, եթե ցույցերի կարգախոսը լիներ՝ անհապաղ կրակի դադարեցում, իսկ հպարտ բա ագրեսիա տենց կարգախոսներով ցույցերին ցավոք սրտի չեմ կարող մասնակցել, դա նշանակում է ջուր լցնել Սահակշվիլու ռեժիմի ջրաղացին և ոչ թե օգնել վրացի ժողովրդին: Չգիտեմ ովա էտ ցոյցերը կազմակերպում երևի Վրաստանի դեսպանատունը, բայց իրանց փոխանցեք եթե հնարավորություն ունեք որ կարգախոսը փոխեն, մարդկանց քանակը շատ կավելնա:


Եթե "STOP WAR" "PREKRATITE VOINU" կարգախոսները այլ բան են նշանակում, ապա չգիտեմ: Նկարները հենց ստանամ, կտեղադրեմ: Բողոքը հենց պատերազմի դեմ է, հենց Ռուսաստանի կողմից Վրաստանի վրա հարձակվելու դեմ է:

Կրեմլական ագրեսիվ ուղեղալվացումը շարունակվում է նաև Օդնոկլասնիկիում




> Вы видели вчера глаза детей,
> что прятались у наших миротворцев,
> укрывших их от огненных смертей,
> чтоб не погибли маленькие горцы?
> Вы выдели разрушенный Цхинвал -
> в дыму пожарищ улицы, в руинах?
> Огня на поражение обвал?
> Творили этот беспредел грузины.
> Вы видели вчера, как нагло врал
> ...

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եթե "STOP WAR" "PREKRATITE VOINU" կարգախոսները այլ բան են նշանակում, ապա չգիտեմ: Նկարները հենց ստանամ, կտեղադրեմ: Բողոքը հենց պատերազմի դեմ է, հենց Ռուսաստանի կողմից Վրաստանի վրա հարձակվելու դեմ է:
> 
> Կրեմլական ագրեսիվ ուղեղալվացումը շարունակվում է նաև Օդնոկլասնիկիում


Նդեղ կար կարգախոս ռուսական ագրեսիայի մասին, ռուսները ագրեսորներ չեն , նրանք ուղղակի պաշտպանում էին իրենց խաղաղապահներին ու օսերին Սահակշվիլու ու ամերիկացիների պլանավորած հարձակումից, իսկ հիմա վրեժ են լուծում, եթե ագրեսորի պահը հանվեր կարգախոսներից, դրա մասինա խոսքը:
Իսկ քիչ թե շատ տրամաբանություն ունեցող ու վաղուց քաղաքական իրադրադրություններին հետևող մարդու համար լռիվ պարզ է ինչ է կատարվում, ու ոչ մի կողմի քարոզչությունն էլ չի կարող նրա տեսակետների վրա լրջորեն ազդել:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Սահակաշվիլին քիթը կջարդի Օսիայում, եթե մինչև վաղը չդադարեն ռազմական գործողությունները վաղը Ռուսաստանը լայնամասշտաբ ձևով կխառնվի պատերազմին, պատճաառ բռնելով Օսիայիում իր քաղաքացիներին պաշտպանելը, և խաղարար զորքին օգնելը, ԱՄՆ ու Եվրոպան իհարկե կդատապարտեն Ռուսաստանի այդ քայլը, բայց դա ոչինչ չի փոխի, մեր համար շատ կարևորա որ պատերազմը ինչքան հնարավորա քիչ տևի:



Էս ես գրել եմ երբ ոչ մի տեղեկատվական պատերազմ չէր գնում, ու ռուսները դեռ զորք չէին ուղարկել Օսեթիա :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

ՄԱԿ-ի անվտանգության խորհրդի նիստն է ուղիղ եթերում, ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ: Լավ հնարավորություն է գերտերությունների տեսակետները առանց Լեոնտեւների մեկնաբանության լսելու համար:

----------


## Artgeo

Հենց այս պահին ընթանում է ՄԱԿ ի նիստը

----------


## Ռուֆուս

էն իդիոտ Սաակաշվիլիի հետ հարցազրույցը ոնց որ հատված լիներ ԱԼՄ-ից: Խղճում եմ վրացիներին (ու վիրահայերին), որ ծախված նախագահ ունեն...

----------


## Mephistopheles

10.08.2008 21:13 : *Грузия согласилась на ввод в Зугдидский район подразделения российских войск для патрулирования с участием представителей наблюдателей ООН* 
Грузия дала согласие на ввод дополнительной группировки российских войск на территорию приграничного с Абхазией Зугдидского района при условии, что они будут проводить патрулирование в зоне безопасности с участием представителей военных наблюдателей ООН и представителей Грузии. 
Такое заявление сделал в воскресенье вечером журналистам в абхазском районном центре Гали губернатор Зугдидского района Заза Морохия. 
При этом он сообщил, что дал согласие на ввод бронетехники и дополнительного количества российских военнослужащих с условием, что будет прекращена бомбардировка на территории Грузии. 
Командующий коллективными миротворческими силами Сергей Чабан, в свою очередь, сказал, что доложит военному руководству России о просьбе грузинской стороны. 
Между тем, как передал корреспондент "Интерфакса", российская военная колонна уже пересекла административную границу с Абхазией и начала движение по территории Зугдидского района Грузии. 


Էխո Մոսկվի
http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/533101-echo.html

----------


## Artgeo

Տվյալ պահին Վրաստանի կողմից կա 94 զոհ  - 47 զինվորական և 47 քաղաքացիական:

Վրաստանի արտաքին գործերի նախարարի Էկա Տկեշելաշվիլու և Սերգեյ Լավրովի միջև տեղի ունեցավ հեռախոսազրույց:

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց
Աննորմալ են, մենակ ռուսի խոսացածն են թողնում նայել  :Shok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Տվյալ պահին Վրաստանի կողմից կա 94 զոհ  - 47 զինվորական և 47 քաղաքացիական:
> 
> Վրաստանի արտաքին գործերի նախարարի Էկա Տկեշելաշվիլու և Սերգեյ Լավրովի միջև տեղի ունեցավ հեռախոսազրույց:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց
> Աննորմալ են, մենակ ռուսի խոսացածն են թողնում նայել


РТРով բոլորինն էլ ցուցյ տվին...

Ռուսաստանը հաստատակամ էր ու նշեց որ Վրաստանը իրա կերած ք** երի համար պատասխանա տալու... 

Ու ինչ էլ լինի էտ սաղ մարդկանց արյունը Սահակաշվիլու խղճի վրայա  :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

Հենց ՌՏՌ ով էի նայում ու հենց վերջացնում էր խոսքը ռուսը հայկական գովազդ էր գնում, մինչև չսկսեր ռուսը

Լավ նկար ա  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հենց ՌՏՌ ով էի նայում ու հենց վերջացնում էր խոսքը ռուսը հայկական գովազդ էր գնում, մինչև չսկսեր ռուսը


ապեր աչքիս մենակ վերջն ես նայել.. վերջում մի հատ էլ Ռուսին ցույց տվին ու ռեկլամ գնաց..

Ես ԱՄՆի, Վրաստանի, Պանամայի, Բուկինո ֆասոի :LOL: , ներկայացուցիչներին ու էլի մի քանի հոգու /Անգլիա/ լսեմ եմ

----------


## Artgeo

> ապեր աչքիս մենակ վերջն ես նայել.. վերջում մի հատ էլ Ռուսին ցույց տվին ու ռեկլամ գնաց..
> 
> Ես ԱՄՆի, Վրաստանի, Պանամայի, Բուկինո ֆասոի, ներկայացուցիչներին ու էլի մի քանի հոգու /Անգլիա/ լսեմ եմ


Չէ, դրանք չեմ տեսել  :Sad: 

Ռուսների դեմքը... 
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=jzfLljgv7ko

----------


## Սամվել

> Չէ, դրանք չեմ տեսել 
> 
> Ռուսների դեմքը... 
> http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=jzfLljgv7ko


Ապեր հասկանում եմ քեզ.. Վրաստանում ես ապրել մեծացել.. հիմա քո եղբայրներն ու ընկերներն են վտանգի տակ...

Բայց դե չեմ հասկանում երկակի ստանդարտները ... Ինչա օսերը մարդ չե՞ն  :Think: 

Իմիջայլոց էն Անգլիայի չաղ աննորմալը ՄԱԿի անվտանգության նիստին ասումա...

"Պետք է դադարեցնել ռազմական գործողությունները *Վրաստանի տարածքում*, քանի որ տուժում է անմեղ ժողովուրդը"

Չեմ հասկանում օսերը մեղավոր ժողովուրդ են որ իրանք տուժում են էտ կարելիա՞...

Կյանքւոմ չեմ հարգել Անգլիայի _հետամուտ_ քաղաքականությունը երկակի ստանդարտները...  :Bad:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա բայց Օսետիանելա դեռ Վրաստանի տարածքը, մարդը ճիշտ էլ արտահայտվելա :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> հա բայց Օսետիանելա դեռ Վրաստանի տարածքը, մարդը ճիշտ էլ արտահայտվելա


չէ... բառացի տենց չէր ասում.. ոբշմ կարողա ես չկարենամ կոնկրետ հիշեմ ոն ցէր բայց էտ էր նշանակում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լսեք, շատ հետաքրքիր է…

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7552908.stm

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց
фото Reuters 10.08.2008 22:00 : *Сегодня заседании Совбеза возникла дискуссия между российским и американским дипломатами* 

Постпред США раскрыл содержание телефонного разговора между главами МИД – Лавровым и Райс. Российский министр, оказывается, сказал буквально следующее: «Михаил Саакашвили должен уйти». В этой связи российскому постпреду в ООН был задан прямой вопрос: «ваша цель – смена режима в Грузии?» Чуркин от ответа уклонился. Тот же вопрос ему был задан повторно. Российский постпред снова не дал конкретного ответа…

http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/533107-echo.html

----------


## Սամվել

> Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց
> фото Reuters 10.08.2008 22:00 : *Сегодня заседании Совбеза возникла дискуссия между российским и американским дипломатами* 
> 
> 
> 
> Постпред США раскрыл содержание телефонного разговора между главами МИД – Лавровым и Райс. Российский министр, оказывается, сказал буквально следующее: «Михаил Саакашвили должен уйти». В этой связи российскому постпреду в ООН был задан прямой вопрос: «ваша цель – смена режима в Грузии?» Чуркин от ответа уклонился. Тот же вопрос ему был задан повторно. Российский постпред снова не дал конкретного ответа…
> 
> http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/533107-echo.html


Ուղիղ Եթերով տեսել եմ էս պահը...

Ռուսը ասեց մոտավորապես սենց "պատմությունը ցույցա տալիս որ Երկրի ղեկավարի դեմոկրատական կամ կիսադեմոկրատական ընտրվելեը դեռ չի նշանակում որ այդ ղեկավարը գործում է իր ժողովրդի և մնացած ազգերի օգտի համար։" 

Մեկ էլ ասեց "Մենք ինչոր բաներ Change չենք անում.. Change Անելը ԱՄՆի տակտիկանա... ինկատի ունենալով իրաքը և այլն... "

Իմիջայլոց Բավականին նենգ քայլ էր ԱՄՆի կողմից գաղտնի նյութերի հրապարակումը  ՄԱԿի անվտանգության խորհրդի նիստին ... սիրտս լավ բան չի վկայում  :Sad:  ...

ՈՒ էտ ԱՄերիկացին իրա Նաուշնիկը չէր դրել որ պատասխանը լսեր /չեմ կարծում որ Ռուսերեն գիտի/ 

2րդ անգամ էլ Հարցը տալուց Ռուսը սպասեց մինչև նաուշնիկը դնի.. հետո ասեց 
"Ես ամեն ինչ ասել եմ արդեն, նաուշնիկդ դնեյր լսեյր" 

ԱՄՆը էլի նենգ քայլերիա գնում.. ոնց որ միշտ...

----------


## Artgeo

> «Михаил Саакашвили должен уйти». ]


Լռի՞վ են համբռգել սրանք  :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լռի՞վ են համբռգել սրանք


ԱՊեր ուզի չուզի....

----------


## Artgeo

> ԱՊեր ուզի չուզի....


Վրաստանը անկախ պուտություն ա ու ընդեղ ուզում  ա կամ չի ուզում Վրաստանի բնակչությունը, այլ ոչ կակոյ նիբուձ Լավրովի լիստ 
*
Չի՛ լինելու: Վրաստանի բնակչությունը ինչքան ընտրել ա, էդքան էլ մնալու ա նախագահ:*

----------


## Սամվել

> Վրաստանը անկախ պուտություն ա ու ընդեղ ուզում  ա կամ չի ուզում Վրաստանի բնակչությունը, այլ ոչ կակոյ նիբուձ Լավրովի լիստ 
> *
> Չի՛ լինելու: Վրաստանի բնակչությունը ինչքան ընտրել ա, էդքան էլ մնալու ա նախագահ:*


Դե իրականում ցավոք սրտի Վրաստանի բնակչությունը կարողա Վրաստանում էլ չապրի որ սենց շարունակվի Սահակաշվիլիի քաջ նազարությունը...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վրաստանը անկախ պուտություն ա ու ընդեղ ուզում  ա կամ չի ուզում Վրաստանի բնակչությունը, այլ ոչ կակոյ նիբուձ Լավրովի լիստ 
> *
> Չի՛ լինելու: Վրաստանի բնակչությունը ինչքան ընտրել ա, էդքան էլ մնալու ա նախագահ:*


Իրաքն էլ էր անկախ երկիր…ապեր, մենք հարցերին ռեալ պիտի նայենք, Սաակաշվիլին իր մեղքի մեծ բաժինն ունի (էլի եմ ասում, ես ռուսներին չեմ արդարացնում): Ինքը չեր կարող չիմանալ սրա մասին (եթե ես եմ կռահում)

----------


## Սելավի

> Լռի՞վ են համբռգել սրանք


Արթգէո  ջան  կներես, բայց  ամերիկան  կարողացավ վերջապես  կովկասում  գտնել  մի  հիմար  ղեկավարի,  որի  միջոցով  կկարողանա  ռուսաստանին  շեղել  մոտ  ժամանակներս  լինելիք  ավելի  հնչեղ  իրադարձությունից: 
Սահակաշվիլին  ցույցա  տալիս  թե  իբր  ինքն  էլա  մեծերի  խաղի  մեջ, թե  իբր  ինքն  էլա  լավ  հասկանում  թե  իրականում ամերիկայի  ուզածը  ինչա, սակայն  նա  դեռ  տակավին   պատանյակա,   որ  հասկանա  այս  բոլոր  խաղի  իմաստը, սակայն  իրան  օկտագործելուց  հետո  դեն  են  գցելու:  Իսկ  ամբողջ  կովկասը  Սահակաշվիլու  երեսից  դեռ  շատ  բանա  կորցնելու:  
Իրականում  ամերիկայի  պլանավորած  դեպքերի  զարգացումը  լռիվ  ուրիշ  տեղումա  լինելու,  սա  ընդհամենը  ամերիկան  փորձումա  շեղի  ռուսի  ուշադրությունը, այն  կարևոր  իրադարձությունից,  որը  շուտով  տեղի  կունենա  ու  դրա  ձայնը  կլսվի  ամբողջ  աշխարհով  մեկ: Այնպես  որ  մի  շտապի  դու  ինքդ  էս  հետո  ցավալու  ձեր  անխելք  Սահակաշվիլու  տաքարյունության  վրա:

Հ.Գ.  Ժողովրդական  իմաստությունը  ասումա  « Տաքարյուն  ձին,  իր  հեծիալի  հետ  միասին,  վիզը  կոտրումա  հենց  էն  կածանի  վրա,  որտեղով  զգուշավոր  էշը  անցնումա  առանց  սայթաքելու»:

----------


## Mephistopheles

*В Южной Осетии взяты в плен 19 грузинских диверсантов
Lenta.ru | Обновлено 11.08.2008 в 01:14:07*

 Представитель правительства Южной Осетии Ирина Гаглоева сообщила, что в окрестностях Цхинвали в воскресенье были взяты в плен две группы грузинских диверсантов общей численностью 19 человек, передает агентство "Интерфакс". 
Пленники были помещены под усиленную охрану из опасений, что жители Цхинвали устроят над ними самосуд. 

http://webtelek.com/news.php?url=/ne...08/11/capture/

----------


## Mephistopheles

11.08.2008 01:21 :* Грузинский город Гори атакован российской артиллерией и авиацией*. 
Грузинский город Гори подвергается массовой атаке российской артиллерии и авиации. Заявил Франс-пресс официальный представитель МВД Грузии Шота Уташвили. Он добавил, что информация об авиационных обстрелах Гори поступала в течение всего минувшего дня, а в настоящий момент МВд располагает данными о танковых обстрелах. По словам представителя МВД, грузинские вооруженные силы отвечают на атаки российских войск.

http://echo.msk.ru/news/533129-echo.html

----------


## Տատ

> Վրաստանը անկախ պուտություն ա ու ընդեղ ուզում  ա կամ չի ուզում Վրաստանի բնակչությունը, այլ ոչ կակոյ նիբուձ Լավրովի լիստ 
> *
> Չի՛ լինելու: Վրաստանի բնակչությունը ինչքան ընտրել ա, էդքան էլ մնալու ա նախագահ:*


Ինձ հիշեցրեք խնդրում եմ, սահակաշվիլին արդյոք բարդություններ չի ունեցել իր ընտևության կապակցությամբ«, կեղծիք, բան՞…Հրաժարական չէ՞ր տալիս…գուցե՞ հենց այսպիսի պոպուլիստական ծրագրերով` նացիոնալիզմի ալիքով մնաց գահին։ դա ամենահեշտ ճանապարհն է սովորաբար։
Չգիտեմ, հարց եմ տալիս, չհարձակվեք վրաս։

----------


## Տատ

Ախր, մեզ այդքան հո չեն հուզում օս, վրաց կամ ռուս ժողովուրդների ճակատագրերը…նայում ենք օսեթիային, տեսնում ենք Արցախն ու Ջավախքը, նայում` Վրաստանին, տեսնում Հայաստանի հողային կապն արտաքին աշխարհի հետ, նայում Սահակաշվիլուն` տեսնում ՍՍ և ԼՏՊ միասին վերցրած, նայում Ռուսաստանին` տեսնում ԱՄՆ-ի ահավոր թաթը մեր ռեգիոնում։
Ես հասկանում եմ տղաներին, որ չեն ուզում հայերին տեսնել վրացու թշնամին, մեզ իրոք թույլ չենք կարող տալ։

Մնում է Շվեյցարիա դառնանք, զգույշ ու սուս ընկերություն անենք բոլորի հետ, վարվելով երբեմն վախկոտ, երբեմն համառ, երբեմն խորամանկ, երբեմն կեղծ,  ելնելով ՄԻԱՅՆ ՄԵՐ ԱՆՁՆԱԿԱՆ ՇԱՀԵՐԻՑ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

11.08.2008 03:57 : *Абхазская артиллерия и авиация в эти минуты ведет обстрел Кодорского ущелья.* 
Об этом Интерфаксу сообщил представитель правительства непризнанной республики. По его словам, ситуация очень тяжелая. Абхазские вооруженные формирования предприняли попытку проникнуть в ущелье, однако эта попытка была пресечена грузинскими полицейскими, которые, несмотря на авианалеты и артобстрел, удерживают свои позиции.
Абхазский лидер Сергей Багапш в свою очередь заявил, что операция по вытеснению грузинских войск из
верхней части Кодорского ущелья будет доведена до конца. Сейчас в Кодорское ущелье переброшено около тысячи бойцов спецподразделений Абхазии, - сказал Багапш.

http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/533134-echo.html

----------


## dvgray

> Դե իրականում ցավոք սրտի Վրաստանի բնակչությունը կարողա Վրաստանում էլ չապրի որ սենց շարունակվի Սահակաշվիլիի քաջ նազարությունը...


Կեղծում ես եզբայր… կեղծում ես… բավականին սիրողական մակարդակի եք կեղծում ֆորումում շատերտ  :Smile: 
Իրականում դուք ոչ թե Սաակաշվիլուն չեք սիրում, այլ վրացուն: Նախանձ ա , հայի նախանձ… հասկանում եմ:
Դուք իրականում ոչ թե Սաակաշվիլու վատն եք ուզում, այլ վրացու… ինչի համա՞ր
Պարզ չուզողականության պատճառով  :LOL: 
Կեղծիքը առանց էտ էլ զզվելի բան է: Իսկ վատ խաղացվող կեղծիքը՝ բազմակի զզվելի է: Ավելի լավ է ներսներումտ չարախնդացոեք վրացուն ու երկրպագեք ռուսին:
 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Կեղծում ես եզբայր… կեղծում ես… բավականին սիրողական մակարդակի եք կեղծում ֆորումում շատերտ 
> Իրականում դուք ոչ թե Սաակաշվիլուն չեք սիրում, այլ վրացուն: Նախանձ ա , հայի նախանձ… հասկանում եմ:
> Դուք իրականում ոչ թե Սաակաշվիլու վատն եք ուզում, այլ վրացու… ինչի համա՞ր
> Պարզ չուզողականության պատճառով 
> Կեղծիքը առանց էտ էլ զզվելի բան է: Իսկ վատ խաղացվող կեղծիքը՝ բազմակի զզվելի է: Ավելի լավ է ներսներումտ չարախնդացոեք վրացուն ու երկրպագեք ռուսին:


Հմմմ եթե ընդհունենք որ դու քնել արթնացել ու ճիշտ երազ ես տեսել, ուրեմն կեղծում է էս ֆորումի մեծամասնությունը, իսկ Հայաստանի բնակչության ճնշող մեծամասնությունը հենց պրյամոյ ասումա որ զզվումա վրացիներից, թե ինչի էտ արդեն իմ գործը չի, մեկը ես միշտ գրում եմ էն ինչ որ մտածում եմ, վրացիներին առանձնապես չեմ սիրում բայց դա չի նշանակում որ կողմ եմ որ նրանց ռուսները կոտորեն, ի միջի այլոց էսոր The Times հեղինակավոր պարբերականում հոդված կա, հոդվածում ընդհունվում է որ Վրաստանը առաջին է իրականացրել ռազմական գործողություններ Օսեթիայի նկատմամբ, որը հանգեցրել էներկայիս ռուս վրացական բախումներին, հիմա մեր վրացիներին սիրել չսիրելը ինչ կապ ունի չեմ հասկանում, մենք հո չենք շվիլուն ստիպել որ հարձակվի Հարավային Օսեթիայի վրա :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

Ռմբակծովել է Բաթումին:

Ռուսները ժամը 4.30 ին կրկին ռմբակոծեցին Թբիլիսին 
Նկարը Թբիլիսիից է, Փոքր Լիլո գյուղի մոտ


Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ռուսները շարունակում են կեղծ տեղեկատվություն տարածել




> Грузия открыла оросительный канал и затапливает западную часть Цхинвали, сообщила РБК официальный представитель правительства Южной Осетии Ирина Гаглоева. По всей видимости, грузинская сторона хочет затопить подвалы домов и лишить жителей города возможности укрыться от бомбовых ударов, отметила она.
> 
> "По имеющейся у нас информации, Грузия хочет предпринять ковровую бомбардировку по Цхинвали. Если вода затопит подвалы, людям негде будет укрываться от обстрелов", - добавила И.Гаглоева.


Վրացիները արդեն երկու օր է դուրս են եկել Ցխինվալիից:


Թբիլիսի


Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Ռմբակոծվել է Կախեթին


Վրաստանի օդային տարածքում մոտ 50 ռուսական ինքնաթիռ է «ֆռֆռում»

Լրիվ «պրոխոդնոյ դվոր» ա....

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Շաաատ վաղուցվանից արդեն պարզ էր, որ ԱՄՆ-ն մեծացնում, հասունացնում ա Վրաստանին Ռուսաստանի դեմ, ու ես դեպքում հաստատ Վրաստանը չի շահելու Ռուսաստանի հետ հարաբերություններ վատացնելու, քանի որ ՄԻՇՏ հարևան երկրները իրար համար հանդիսանում են ավելի հարմար գործընկերներ, քան օվկիանոսից այն կողմ գտնվողները:

Շատ լավ տակտիկա էր, Վրաստանը հարձակվում , անմեղ մարդկանց կոտորում ա, հետո էլ այնպիսի մի կոկորդիլոսի արցունքներ ա կապում ՄԱԿի քննարկման ժամանակ, որ արդեն կարելի էր մտածել, Վրաստանում է եղեռն տեղի ունենում…

Նույնննն պատկերը եղել է  1915ին, երբ թուրքերը հայերին կոտորում էին, իսկ Անգլիան, Ֆրանսիան,Գերմանիան ու մյուս տերությունները կողքից նայում էին: Էսօր էլ, Անգլիան, Ֆրանսիան և էլի ինչ-որ Ամերիկայի բերանով խոսող իրանցից ոչինչ չներկլայացնող երկրներ սկսում են նրանից, որ Ռուսաստանը ագրեսոր է, բայց չեն ասում, որ 
Վրաստանն է առաջինը հարձակվել, հիմա էլ ինչ է ուզում

Ինչ կեղտոտ խաղ ա քաղաքականությունը.....

Հ.Գ. Չգիտեի, որ Փոքր Լիլո գյուղը Թբիլիսիի մեջ ա ...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շաաատ վաղուցվանից արդեն պարզ էր, որ ԱՄՆ-ն մեծացնում, հասունացնում ա Վրաստանին Ռուսաստանի դեմ, ու ես դեպքում հաստատ Վրաստանը չի շահելու Ռուսաստանի հետ հարաբերություններ վատացնելու, քանի որ ՄԻՇՏ հարևան երկրները իրար համար հանդիսանում են ավելի հարմար գործընկերներ, քան օվկիանոսից այն կողմ գտնվողները:
> 
> Շատ լավ տակտիկա էր, Վրաստանը հարձակվում , անմեղ մարդկանց կոտորում ա, հետո էլ այնպիսի մի կոկորդիլոսի արցունքներ ա կապում ՄԱԿի քննարկման ժամանակ, որ արդեն կարելի էր մտածել, Վրաստանում է եղեռն տեղի ունենում…
> 
> Նույնննն պատկերը եղել է  1915ին, երբ թուրքերը հայերին կոտորում էին, իսկ Անգլիան, Ֆրանսիան,Գերմանիան ու մյուս տերությունները կողքից նայում էին: Էսօր էլ, Անգլիան, Ֆրանսիան և էլի ինչ-որ Ամերիկայի բերանով խոսող իրանցից ոչինչ չներկլայացնող երկրներ սկսում են նրանից, որ Ռուսաստանը ագրեսոր է, բայց չեն ասում, որ 
> Վրաստանն է առաջինը հարձակվել, հիմա էլ ինչ է ուզում
> 
> Ինչ կեղտոտ խաղ ա քաղաքականությունը.....
> 
> Հ.Գ. Չգիտեի, որ Փոքր Լիլո գյուղը Թբիլիսիի մեջ ա ...


Ինչու՞ այդպես միակողմանի :Cool:  Կարելի է նաև ասել, որ Ռուսաստանը վաղուց Աբխազներին ու Օսեթներին տրամադրել է Վրաստանի դեմ, զինել է, փող է տվել, քարոզել է… Դե յուրե Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան Վրաստանի կազմում են։ Դե ֆակտո նրանք ռազմական ճանապարհով են փորձում դուրս գալ Վրաստանի կազմից։ Վրաստանը պայքարում է իր երկիրը քայքայումից փրկելու համար։ Քարոզչության միջոցով կարելի է նաև Աջարներին, Ջավախքցիներին անկախության կոչ անել ու հանել Վրաստանի դեմ։ Ռուսաստանը այստեղ ճիշտ «բաժանիր, որ տիրես» սկզբունքով է առաջնորդվում։

----------


## Moon

> Կեղծում ես եզբայր… կեղծում ես… բավականին սիրողական մակարդակի եք կեղծում ֆորումում շատերտ 
> Իրականում դուք ոչ թե Սաակաշվիլուն չեք սիրում, այլ վրացուն: Նախանձ ա , հայի նախանձ… հասկանում եմ:
> Դուք իրականում ոչ թե Սաակաշվիլու վատն եք ուզում, այլ վրացու… ինչի համա՞ր
> Պարզ չուզողականության պատճառով 
> Կեղծիքը առանց էտ էլ զզվելի բան է: Իսկ վատ խաղացվող կեղծիքը՝ բազմակի զզվելի է: Ավելի լավ է ներսներումտ չարախնդացոեք վրացուն ու երկրպագեք ռուսին:


Սխալ ես արտահայտվում, այն որ հայերից շատերը չեն սիրում վրացիներին ոչ մի կապ չի կարող ունենալ այժմյան իրավիճակի հետ։ Կարծում եմ ամեն մարդ կարող է դատել և ունենալ իր սեփական կարծիքը առանց սիրելու կամ չսիրելու։
Ես ինքս մեծ սիրահար չեմ վրացիների, բայց հիմա Զուգդիդիում ունեմ վրացի ընկերներ, որոնց համար շատ եմ անհանգստանում։ Երեկ հազիվ եմ տեղեկություն ստացել, ասել են, թե ապահով վայրում են, բայց չեն կարող գուշակել, թե ինչ կլինի։

----------


## ArmineIvanyan

Արդեն խոսում են այն մասին, որ Բաթումի նավահանգիստը ավիրել են ու այդ ամենը զբոսաշրջիկների աչքին...ահավոր վիճակ է. :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամվել-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Դե իրականում ցավոք սրտի Վրաստանի բնակչությունը կարողա Վրաստանում էլ չապրի որ սենց շարունակվի Սահակաշվիլիի քաջ նազարությունը...
> 
> 
> Կեղծում ես եզբայր… կեղծում ես… բավականին սիրողական մակարդակի եք կեղծում ֆորումում շատերտ 
> Իրականում դուք ոչ թե Սաակաշվիլուն չեք սիրում, այլ վրացուն: Նախանձ ա , հայի նախանձ… հասկանում եմ:
> Դուք իրականում ոչ թե Սաակաշվիլու վատն եք ուզում, այլ վրացու… ինչի համա՞ր
> ...


dvgray  :Smile:  Կարծում էի ինձ բավականաչափ ես ճանաչում որ նմանատիպ պրոբլեմներ չունեմ վրացիների հետ.. ավելի ճիշտ անմեղ Վրացի ժողովրդին ատելու պատճառ չունեմ ու չեմ ատում... 
Փաստորեն այդքան էլ լավ չես ճանաչում...

Ինձ թվումա ստեղ մենակ մի 3 հոգու պարզ չի թե Սահակաշվիլին ինչիա սենց ոգևորվել առուծի կաթ խմել վրա տվել մի պետության որ իր պատմության մեջ ՊԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԻ ԿՐԵԼ...

ԻՄ գրածը ընդամենը այն էր որ իրենց նախագահի արյունարբույության ու անհեռատեսության ինչպես նաև իրենց նախագահի թեթևսովիկության պատճառով երկրի բնակչության մի մասը կզոհվի պատերազմում կամ կթքի կհեռանա հնարավորության դեպքում... մնացածն էլ ատելությամբ կլսցվեն նրա նկատմամբ ու կքշեն նրան...

Մի հատ բան ասեմ.. մի բան չեմ հասկանում..

ԱՆմեղ բանակչությանը ցեղասպանության փորձ անող նախագահի՞ն եք ուզում պաշտպանեք  :Shok:  հիմա որ Ռուսաստանը մի քիչ իրանց ռազմական օբյեկտները ռմբակոծի էլ ճիշտ կանի... թող իմանան ում կնատմամբ են հաբրգում... 

Ժողովուրդնա մեղք... 



> Իրականում ամերիկայի պլանավորած դեպքերի զարգացումը լռիվ ուրիշ տեղումա լինելու, սա ընդհամենը ամերիկան փորձումա շեղի ռուսի ուշադրությունը, այն կարևոր իրադարձությունից, որը շուտով տեղի կունենա ու դրա ձայնը կլսվի ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ: Այնպես որ մի շտապի դու ինքդ էս հետո ցավալու ձեր անխելք Սահակաշվիլու տաքարյունության վրա:


Էս մտքին ուշատրություն դառձրեք ... Մարդը բավականին իրատեսական բանա գրել...

ԱՄՆ վրաստանին գամբիթ արեց որ Իրանը շահի... լրիվ համաձայն եմ... 

Ու էլի հիշում եմ անխելք նախագահին ու խեղճ ժողովրդին... :Sad: 



> Ինձ հիշեցրեք խնդրում եմ, սահակաշվիլին արդյոք բարդություններ չի ունեցել իր ընտևության կապակցությամբ«, կեղծիք, բան՞…Հրաժարական չէ՞ր տալիս…գուցե՞ հենց այսպիսի պոպուլիստական ծրագրերով` նացիոնալիզմի ալիքով մնաց գահին։ դա ամենահեշտ ճանապարհն է սովորաբար։
> Չգիտեմ, հարց եմ տալիս, չհարձակվեք վրաս։ Ինձ հիշեցրեք խնդրում եմ, սահակաշվիլին արդյոք բարդություններ չի ունեցել իր ընտևության կապակցությամբ«, կեղծիք, բան՞…Հրաժարական չէ՞ր տալիս…գուցե՞ հենց այսպիսի պոպուլիստական ծրագրերով` նացիոնալիզմի ալիքով մնաց գահին։ դա ամենահեշտ ճանապարհն է սովորաբար։
> Չգիտեմ, հարց եմ տալիս, չհարձակվեք վրաս։


Իմիջայլոց ես էլ եմ սենց բան հիշում... ու ըտեղից ենթադրում եմ որ ոչ ամբողջ ժողովուրդնա ուզում խելագառին... էնքան որ զոռով իրանը առաջա տանում...

Ես նույնիսկ կասկածում եմ որ ինքը տենց արդար անցելա 2րդ անգամ..
Էս պահը մի հատ պարզաբանեք կամ եթե ակումբում թեմա կա լինկ տվեք նայենք  :Think:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ժողովուրդ, ուշքի էկեք էլի: Վրաց-Օսական խնդիր չկա, կա Վրաց-Ռուսական 10 տարվա լարվածություն: Դեռ Շեվարնաձեն էր փշեր ցույց տալիս Ռուսաստանին, Հայաստանում ասում էին էսի գժվել ա, ամերիկացիներին ա ծախվել, բայց մոռանում էինք, որ մենք ռուսներին չենք էլ ծախվել, ձրի են վերցրել: Ավելի լավ ա ամերիկացիներին ծախված լինել, քան ռուսներինը լինել: Ամերիկացիները իրանց թայֆին փողով ապահովում են, իսկ ռուսները կզցրած են պահում:
Ես դեմ եմ պատերազմին: Համարում եմ ցանկացած պատերազմ մեծագույն սխալ: Միշտ կարելի է դիվանագիտորեն լուծել խնդիրները: 
Վրաստանն ուղղակի իրեն համարեց բավարար ուժեղ իր հողերը ետ բերելու համար, ու նա իր հողերը հետ է բերում ոչ թե Օսեթիայից, այլ Ռուսաստանից: Երևի թե ոչ մեկի մոտ կասկած չկա, որ ռուսական զորքերի խաղաղապահ լինելը միայն միֆ է: Չեմ կարող պատկերացնել ռուսական զորքեր և խաղաղապահ արտահայտությունների ընդհանրության մասին, տարբեր բևեռներ են: 
Այո, վրացիները սկսեցին բախումները, բայց հիշեք, որ Օսականա հակամարտությունը սկսվել է Ռուսաստանի հրահրմամբ: 
Այսօր ես սատարում եմ Վրաստանին  Ռուսաստանի դեմ հակամարտությանը հետևյալ պատճառներով՝ Վրաստանը և վրացիներին համարում եմ Հայաստանի ամենամոտ բարեկամներ, դեմ եմ ռուսական բեսպրեդելին մեր տարածաշրջանում, դեմ եմ ռուսական զորքերի առկայությանը մեր երկրում, որովհետև Ռուսաստանն ապացուցում է, որ երբեք չի մտածում որևէ այլ ժողովրդի մասին, բացի ռուս ժողովրդից(երբեմն նույնիսկ իր ժողովրդին է ոչնչացնում կայսերական արժեքները պահպանելու համար), չնայած Ռուսաստանը բազմազգ պետություն է, և ամեն պահի կարող է օգտագործել ուրիշ պետության անվտանգության համար կոչված իր զորքերը տվյալ պետության և ժողովրդի դեմ:
Էսօր հայերի մեծ մասը քննադատում են Սահակաշվիլուն ու Վրաստանին պատերազմը սկսելու, արյունահեղության մեջ: Տեսեք ինչ ա կատարվում Վրաստանում, մոռացե՞լ եք, որ եղբայր ազգը վրացիներն են և ոչ թե ռուսները, թե՞ ռուսները չեն մեզ չուռկա ասում՝ իրենց ավելի բարձր սորտի ազգ համարելով:
Պետք է լինել պատերազմին դեմ և ոչ թե Վրաստանին կամ վրացիներին:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ժողովուրդ, ուշքի էկեք էլի: Վրաց-Օսական խնդիր չկա, կա Վրաց-Ռուսական 10 տարվա լարվածություն: Դեռ Շեվարնաձեն էր փշեր ցույց տալիս Ռուսաստանին, Հայաստանում ասում էին էսի գժվել ա, ամերիկացիներին ա ծախվել, բայց մոռանում էինք, որ մենք ռուսներին չենք էլ ծախվել, ձրի են վերցրել: Ավելի լավ ա ամերիկացիներին ծախված լինել, քան ռուսներինը լինել: Ամերիկացիները իրանց թայֆին փողով ապահովում են, իսկ ռուսները կզցրած են պահում:
> Ես դեմ եմ պատերազմին: Համարում եմ ցանկացած պատերազմ մեծագույն սխալ: Միշտ կարելի է դիվանագիտորեն լուծել խնդիրները: 
> Վրաստանն ուղղակի իրեն համարեց բավարար ուժեղ իր հողերը ետ բերելու համար, ու նա իր հողերը հետ է բերում ոչ թե Օսեթիայից, այլ Ռուսաստանից: Երևի թե ոչ մեկի մոտ կասկած չկա, որ ռուսական զորքերի խաղաղապահ լինելը միայն միֆ է: Չեմ կարող պատկերացնել ռուսական զորքեր և խաղաղապահ արտահայտությունների ընդհանրության մասին, տարբեր բևեռներ են: 
> Այո, վրացիները սկսեցին բախումները, բայց հիշեք, որ Օսականա հակամարտությունը սկսվել է Ռուսաստանի հրահրմամբ: 
> Այսօր ես սատարում եմ Վրաստանին  Ռուսաստանի դեմ հակամարտությանը հետևյալ պատճառներով՝ Վրաստանը և վրացիներին համարում եմ Հայաստանի ամենամոտ բարեկամներ, դեմ եմ ռուսական բեսպրեդելին մեր տարածաշրջանում, դեմ եմ ռուսական զորքերի առկայությանը մեր երկրում, որովհետև Ռուսաստանն ապացուցում է, որ երբեք չի մտածում որևէ այլ ժողովրդի մասին, բացի ռուս ժողովրդից(երբեմն նույնիսկ իր ժողովրդին է ոչնչացնում կայսերական արժեքները պահպանելու համար), չնայած Ռուսաստանը բազմազգ պետություն է, և ամեն պահի կարող է օգտագործել ուրիշ պետության անվտանգության համար կոչված իր զորքերը տվյալ պետության և ժողովրդի դեմ:
> Էսօր հայերի մեծ մասը քննադատում են Սահակաշվիլուն ու Վրաստանին պատերազմը սկսելու, արյունահեղության մեջ: Տեսեք ինչ ա կատարվում Վրաստանում, մոռացե՞լ եք, որ եղբայր ազգը վրացիներն են և ոչ թե ռուսները, թե՞ ռուսները չեն մեզ չուռկա ասում՝ իրենց ավելի բարձր սորտի ազգ համարելով:
> Պետք է լինել պատերազմին դեմ և ոչ թե Վրաստանին կամ վրացիներին:


Ապերիկ ջան :LOL: , քաղաքականության մեջ քույր ախպեր չկա, կան քաղաքական շահեր, մեր շահերից չի բխում որ Վրաստանը պատերազմի միջոցով Հարավային օսեթիան ընդգրկի իր կազմ, էտքան բան, քուչի կռիվ չի որ տենանք ով ում ինչ կարգի ախպերա :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Նայի ախպերներդ ինչ են անում, http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1039367.html

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժողովուրդ, ուշքի էկեք էլի: Վրաց-Օսական խնդիր չկա, կա Վրաց-Ռուսական 10 տարվա լարվածություն: Դեռ Շեվարնաձեն էր փշեր ցույց տալիս Ռուսաստանին, Հայաստանում ասում էին էսի գժվել ա, ամերիկացիներին ա ծախվել, բայց մոռանում էինք, որ մենք ռուսներին չենք էլ ծախվել, ձրի են վերցրել: Ավելի լավ ա ամերիկացիներին ծախված լինել, քան ռուսներինը լինել: Ամերիկացիները իրանց թայֆին փողով ապահովում են, իսկ ռուսները կզցրած են պահում:
> Ես դեմ եմ պատերազմին: Համարում եմ ցանկացած պատերազմ մեծագույն սխալ: Միշտ կարելի է դիվանագիտորեն լուծել խնդիրները: 
> Վրաստանն ուղղակի իրեն համարեց բավարար ուժեղ իր հողերը ետ բերելու համար, ու նա իր հողերը հետ է բերում ոչ թե Օսեթիայից, այլ Ռուսաստանից: Երևի թե ոչ մեկի մոտ կասկած չկա, որ ռուսական զորքերի խաղաղապահ լինելը միայն միֆ է: Չեմ կարող պատկերացնել ռուսական զորքեր և խաղաղապահ արտահայտությունների ընդհանրության մասին, տարբեր բևեռներ են: 
> Այո, վրացիները սկսեցին բախումները, բայց հիշեք, որ Օսականա հակամարտությունը սկսվել է Ռուսաստանի հրահրմամբ: 
> Այսօր ես սատարում եմ Վրաստանին  Ռուսաստանի դեմ հակամարտությանը հետևյալ պատճառներով՝ Վրաստանը և վրացիներին համարում եմ Հայաստանի ամենամոտ բարեկամներ, դեմ եմ ռուսական բեսպրեդելին մեր տարածաշրջանում, դեմ եմ ռուսական զորքերի առկայությանը մեր երկրում, որովհետև Ռուսաստանն ապացուցում է, որ երբեք չի մտածում որևէ այլ ժողովրդի մասին, բացի ռուս ժողովրդից(երբեմն նույնիսկ իր ժողովրդին է ոչնչացնում կայսերական արժեքները պահպանելու համար), չնայած Ռուսաստանը բազմազգ պետություն է, և ամեն պահի կարող է օգտագործել ուրիշ պետության անվտանգության համար կոչված իր զորքերը տվյալ պետության և ժողովրդի դեմ:
> Էսօր հայերի մեծ մասը քննադատում են Սահակաշվիլուն ու Վրաստանին պատերազմը սկսելու, արյունահեղության մեջ: Տեսեք ինչ ա կատարվում Վրաստանում, մոռացե՞լ եք, որ եղբայր ազգը վրացիներն են և ոչ թե ռուսները, թե՞ ռուսները չեն մեզ չուռկա ասում՝ իրենց ավելի բարձր սորտի ազգ համարելով:
> Պետք է լինել պատերազմին դեմ և ոչ թե Վրաստանին կամ վրացիներին:


Երոն արդեն գրեց բայց մի բան էլ ես ասեմ...
Եթե Ռուսը չպահեր 250ԿՄ սահմանը ո՞նց էինք պահելու . Հիմա ես ու դու էլ էինք պագրանիչնիկ լինելու...  :Cool: 

250 ԿՄ թուրքիայի սահմանը պահելուց մեծ արժեք ասե՞ք  :Think:  

Իմիջայլով էն որ Հայաստանը տրվումա Ռուսաստանին շատ հեշտ մեր ղեկավարների ամաշնորհության հետևանքնա... :Wink: 

Երկրորդը էտ Նույն Վրաստանը որ պատմությւոնը նայեք միշտ ատամները սրած սպասելա որ Հայաստանը հենց մի քիչ ծնկի գա ինքը մի կտոր էլ հող պոկի...1920...1992 ին էլ կպոկեին եթե թույլ տրվեր...

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Եր ջան, ես հատուկ գրեցի, որ դեմ եմ պատերազմով հարցերը լուծելուն, որ դիվանագիտությունը միշտ կարելի ա օգտագործել: Իսկ որ ասում ես ախպեր չկա էտ էդքան էլ տենց չի: Հաստատ Ռուսաստանի ու ասենք Մոլդովայի նման հակամարտությանը ուրիշ աչքերով կնայեինք:
Մեր շահերը մենակ նրանում ա, որ պատերազմ չլինի, իսկ Ադրբեջանը վաղ թե ուշ Ղարաբաղի հարցի նման վիճակի մնալու դեպքում սկսելու ա հարձակումը, անկախ նրանից, թե Վրաստանը ինչ ա անում Օսեթիայում ու Աբխազիայում:
Հ.Գ. Որ պատերազմ ա սկվսում, նշանակում ա քաղաքականությունը ետին պլան ա մղվել:

----------


## Artgeo

США организовали в экстренном порядке авиамост, через который из Иордании в Грузию перебрасываются оружие и боеприпасы, предназначавшиеся для американского контингента в Ираке, передает NEWSru Israel со ссылкой на израильскую газету Ma'ariv. Напомним, ранее Белый Дом заявил, что не намерен оказывать Грузии военную помощь.

По данным издания, с минувшей пятницы ежедневно из аэропорта Акабы в Тбилиси вылетают четыре грузовых самолета американской авиакомпании UTI Worldwide INC, специализирующейся на международной пересылке, и имеющей 470 представительств в 132 странах мира. Следует отметить, что компания использует грузовые самолеты российского производства.


Акаба уже давно является перевалочным пунктом для поставок в Ирак. Американцы доставляют оружие и боеприпасы в иорданский порт, откуда они идут сухопутным путем через иордано-иракскую границу. В Пентагоне считают такой путь гораздо более безопасным, чем доставка напрямую в Ирак через воды Персидского залива.


Ma'ariv отмечает, что Грузия активно запасается оружием на случай вторжения российских войск на свою территорию. Грузинская армия до сих пор не использовала в конфликте многие новейшие виды вооружения, предпочитая сделать "сюрприз" российским военным, заключает издание.

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ինձ հիշեցրեք խնդրում եմ, սահակաշվիլին արդյոք բարդություններ չի ունեցել իր ընտևության կապակցությամբ«, կեղծիք, բան՞…Հրաժարական չէ՞ր տալիս…գուցե՞ հենց այսպիսի պոպուլիստական ծրագրերով` նացիոնալիզմի ալիքով մնաց գահին։ դա ամենահեշտ ճանապարհն է սովորաբար։
> Չգիտեմ, հարց եմ տալիս, չհարձակվեք վրաս։


Սահակաշվիլին Վրաստանի ընտրված նախագահն է: Ես եմ ընտրել Միշային, Վրաստաննա ընտրել Միշային: Ու այն, որ իմ թշնամին Միշային չի ուզում մեեեեծ արգումենտա Միշայի օգտին: 
Բացի դրանից Ռուսաստանը գիտի, ինչ ա անում: Այսօ Վրաստանում չկա ալտերնատիվ ու=, որը իր վրա կվերցնի պատասխանատվությունն ու Վրաստանի կառավարումը: Իգոր Գիորգաձեին են ուզո՞ւմ բերել: Կրկին ծնկի են ուզո՞ւմ բերել Վրաստանին: 
*ՉԻ ՍՏԱՑՎԻ: Վրաստանի =ողովուրդը միասնական է արտաքին թշնամու՝ Կրեմլի դեմ:*

----------


## Artgeo

*Այսօր Ռուսաստանի դեսպանատան մոտ =ամը 17.00 ից սկսվում է բողոքի ակցիա Ռուսաստանի կողմից Վրաստանի նկատմամբ տարվող պատերազմի դեմ:*

----------


## Amourchik

ճիշտն ասած չեմ հասցրել ծանոթանալ ակումբցիների գրառումների հետ, սակայն կուզենայի անմիջապես ասել, որ թեման շատ հետաքրքիր է անձամբ ինձ համար ասեմ որ բոլոր առումներով պաշտպանում եմ Ռուսաստանին և նույնիսկ ավելին ասեմ թող չթվա թե շատ ագրեսիվ եմ տրամադրված Վրաստանի նկատմամբ/կամ էլ թող թվա դեմ չէի լինի/ բայց շատ եմ ուզում որ Ռուսաստանը մի լավ եթե այսպես կարելի ա ասել, դաս տար Վրաստանին որ աջ ու ձախ փորձում է ճնշած լինի իր տարածքում գտնվող ազգային փոքրամասնություններին, այդ թվում և հայերին ՝Ախլքալաքում:Ասեմ ավելին շատ կուզենայի որ հնարավորության դեպքում հայերն էլ ոտքի ելնեին ինչպես արեցին աբխազները չնայած կարծում եմ սա ավելի քան անիրականանալի են բայց շատ կուզենայի:

----------


## Davo'o

> ճիշտն ասած չեմ հասցրել ծանոթանալ ակումբցիների գրառումների հետ, սակայն կուզենայի անմիջապես ասել, որ թեման շատ հետաքրքիր է անձամբ ինձ համար ասեմ որ բոլոր առումներով պաշտպանում եմ Ռուսաստանին և նույնիսկ ավելին ասեմ թող չթվա թե շատ ագրեսիվ եմ տրամադրված Վրաստանի նկատմամբ/կամ էլ թող թվա դեմ չէի լինի/ բայց շատ եմ ուզում որ Ռուսաստանը մի լավ եթե այսպես կարելի ա ասել, դաս տար Վրաստանին որ աջ ու ձախ փորձում է ճնշած լինի իր տարածքում գտնվող ազգային փոքրամասնություններին, այդ թվում և հայերին ՝Ախլքալաքում:Ասեմ ավելին շատ կուզենայի որ հնարավորության դեպքում հայերն էլ ոտքի ելնեին ինչպես արեցին աբխազները չնայած կարծում եմ սա ավելի քան անիրականանալի են բայց շատ կուզենայի:


Ու միակ բաց սահմանն էլ փակվեր ու մեր համար հանգիստ, խախանդ ապրեինք...  :Tongue:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Թվով 10 թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ ջնջվել են:*

----------


## Մտահոգ

> :Ասեմ ավելին շատ կուզենայի որ հնարավորության դեպքում *հայերն էլ ոտքի ելնեին ինչպես արեցին աբխազները* չնայած կարծում եմ սա ավելի քան անիրականանալի են բայց շատ կուզենայի:



... ու ազգովի կմնայինք Ահմադինեջադ ձյաձյաի 40 կիլոմետրի հույսին կամ էլ ազգովի պաս ենք պահելու... ով ինչքան ձգեց մինչև նահատակվելը...
Դաշնակ ես Xxxx ջան՞

----------


## Sunun

Ռուսաստանը վերջապես պետք է ցույց տա Սահակաշվիլիին թէ ծիտն ինչ թռչուն է

----------


## Amourchik

> Շաաատ վաղուցվանից արդեն պարզ էր, որ ԱՄՆ-ն մեծացնում, հասունացնում ա Վրաստանին Ռուսաստանի դեմ, ու ես դեպքում հաստատ Վրաստանը չի շահելու Ռուսաստանի հետ հարաբերություններ վատացնելու, քանի որ ՄԻՇՏ հարևան երկրները իրար համար հանդիսանում են ավելի հարմար գործընկերներ, քան օվկիանոսից այն կողմ գտնվողները:
> 
> Շատ լավ տակտիկա էր, Վրաստանը հարձակվում , անմեղ մարդկանց կոտորում ա, հետո էլ այնպիսի մի կոկորդիլոսի արցունքներ ա կապում ՄԱԿի քննարկման ժամանակ, որ արդեն կարելի էր մտածել, Վրաստանում է եղեռն տեղի ունենում…
> 
> Նույնննն պատկերը եղել է  1915ին, երբ թուրքերը հայերին կոտորում էին, իսկ Անգլիան, Ֆրանսիան,Գերմանիան ու մյուս տերությունները կողքից նայում էին: Էսօր էլ, Անգլիան, Ֆրանսիան և էլի ինչ-որ Ամերիկայի բերանով խոսող իրանցից ոչինչ չներկլայացնող երկրներ սկսում են նրանից, որ Ռուսաստանը ագրեսոր է, բայց չեն ասում, որ 
> Վրաստանն է առաջինը հարձակվել, հիմա էլ ինչ է ուզում
> 
> Ինչ կեղտոտ խաղ ա քաղաքականությունը.....
> 
> Հ.Գ. Չգիտեի, որ Փոքր Լիլո գյուղը Թբիլիսիի մեջ ա ...


թերևս իմ կարդացած գրառումներից ամենահամապատասխան  էր իմ կարծիքի հետ այս նույն տողերը կցանկանայի գրել և ես սակայն դուք արդեն դա արել եք:Մի բան էլ ասեմ, որ ցանկացած քաղաքակիրթ ազգ գիտի որ Օլիմպիական խաղերի ժամանակ պետք է դադարի ցանկացած պատերազմ բայց կարծես թե Սահակաշվիլին դրա մասին այնքան էլ տեղյակ չէր և հենց Օլիմպիական խաղերի ժամանկ սկսեց կոտորել Հարավայի նՕսեթիայի անմեղ մարդկանց ես ասեմ որ ինձ համար ավելի քան պարզ է որ այսօր մենք շրջապատված ենք գիշատիչներով որոնք ցանկացած ակնթարթ կօգտագործեն հայերին ոչնչացնելու համար այդ թվումև վրացիները.չեմ հասկանում այն հայերին ովքեր պաշտպանում են Վրաստանին ինձ համար դա ավելի քան անընդունելի է :

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> ... ու ազգովի կմնայինք Ահմադինեջադ ձյաձյաի 40 կիլոմետրի հույսին կամ էլ ազգովի պաս ենք պահելու... ով ինչքան ձգեց մինչև նահատակվելը...
> Դաշնակ ես Xxxx ջան՞


ընդհանրապես կապ չունեմ քաղաքական որևէ ուժի հետ դա իմ կարծիքն է:Այո հասկանում եմ որ շատ ծանր կլինի մեզ համար բայց և այնպես ցանկությունս շատ մեծ է որ վերականգնվի վաղեմի արդարությունը եթե կարելի  է այդպես ասել:Ստալինի «հիանալի» ծրագրերի շնորհիվ այսօր շատ ազգեր են տուժում, Վրաստանը չափազանց շատ նվերներ ա ստացել այդ տարիներին այդ թվում և մեր հողերից երևի դրանից էլ վրեժի զգացումը չի թույլ տալիս որ հարցին այլ տեսանկյունից նայեմ

----------


## Artgeo

> *Այսօր Ռուսաստանի դեսպանատան մոտ =ամը 17.00 ից սկսվում է բողոքի ակցիա Ռուսաստանի կողմից Վրաստանի նկատմամբ տարվող պատերազմի դեմ:*


Ակցիան հետաձգվում է:

----------


## Norton

> Ակցիան հետաձգվում է:


Արթ. չմոռանաս Վրաստանի դեսպանատուն էլ գնաս, ու 2000 խաղաղ օսերի սպանության համար ցույց անես: Համոզված եմ քայլդ կգնահատվի:

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray  Կարծում էի ինձ բավականաչափ ես ճանաչում որ նմանատիպ պրոբլեմներ չունեմ վրացիների հետ.. ավելի ճիշտ անմեղ Վրացի ժողովրդին ատելու պատճառ չունեմ ու չեմ ատում... 
> Փաստորեն այդքան էլ լավ չես ճանաչում...
> 
> Ինձ թվումա ստեղ մենակ մի 3 հոգու պարզ չի թե Սահակաշվիլին ինչիա սենց ոգևորվել առուծի կաթ խմել վրա տվել մի պետության որ իր պատմության մեջ ՊԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԻ ԿՐԵԼ...


Սամվել
Նախ Ռուսաստանը խայտառակ պարտություն է կրել առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմում: հետո՝ հզորագույն Հռոմեական կայսրությունը բզիկ բզիկ եղավ մի քանի տարում: Հետո Օսմանյան կայսրությունը, որը կազմաքանդվեղ այնպես գեղեցիկ ձևով, որ էլ չասած: Ռուասական կայսրրույթունը պրակտիկորեն վերջին կայսրությունն է ՝ որը ապրում ու գոյատևում է միմիայն նավթի հաշվին ու շուտով նրա վերջն էլ է գալու: Նույնիսկ կարող է դա մենք տեսնենք  :Smile: :
*Եթե անգամ անպարտեի Քաջն Ռուսիոն լինի, ինչ է. պետք է  բռնի ու ձևվի իր հարևանի տարա՞ծքը: Ռուսաստանը ագրեսով է: Նա կեղտոտ մեթոդներով ու ջարդ կոտորածով  զավթել  է Վրաստանից Հարավային Օսեթիան ու Աբխազիան: Նա կպած ուզում է գրավել Աջարիան ու նաև Ջավախքը: Նա բոլոր դաժան պատերազմների պրովակացիաներով սկսողն է /թուրքի նման/ ու նախաձեռնողը: Վրաստանը ընդամենը ազատագրական պատերազմի է դուրս եկել զավթիչների դեմ: Ու եթե Վրաստանը պարտվի, ապա 11-երորդ կարմիր բանակը կրկին ասպատակելու է ամբողջ Անդրկովկասը նորից մի 70 տարվա ստրկություն պարտադրելով Անդրկովկասին: Մեզ մնում է միայն օգնել Վրաստանին այս դաժան ու անհավասար պայքարում: Իսկ դուք հավեսով չարախնդում եք, հավանաբար առանց հասկանալու կամ էլ ռուսի  սրսկած պրոպագանդայից ելնելով 
…
Կորչի ռուսի ոտը մեր կողմերից, քանի դեռ նա ագրեսոր է:*

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ. չմոռանաս Վրաստանի դեսպանատուն էլ գնաս, ու 2000 խաղաղ օսերի սպանության համար ցույց անես: Համոզված եմ քայլդ կգնահատվի:


2000 հոգու սպանությունը սուտ է: Ակնհայտ ռուսական կեղծիք:

----------


## Amourchik

> Կորչի ռուսի ոտը մեր կողմերից, քանի դեռ նա ագրեսոր է: [/B]


ճիշտ ա թող ռուսի ագրեսոր ոտքը կորչի և մտնի ցեղասպան թուրքինը :Գոնե պատկերացնում եք քանի րոպեյում Հայստանից միայն հիշողություններ կմնային եթե Ռուսաստանը չլիներ և չհսկեր մեր սահմանը :Shok: Հասկանում եմ ոմանց համար քիչ է թվում նաև այն ինչ անում հիմա Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանի համար:Իմ խորին համոզմամբ Ամերիկան Վրաստանի համար ավելի չի անում ինչ անում է Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանի համար:չեմ հասկանում էլ ինչեք ուզում որ մեր համար Ռուսաստանը գա Ղարաբաղը մցնի մեր կազմի տակ, գնա թուրքիայից մեր հողերը բերի ու մեզ պաշտպանի՞:Ավելին մի պահանջեք ուղղակի գաշնակից երկրից Ռուսաստանը դաշնակից է Հայաստանին այլ ոչ թե պաշտպան:Ամեն երկիր առաջին հերթին մտածում ա իր ոչ թե ուրիշի մասին

----------


## dvgray

> ճիշտ ա թող ռուսի ագրեսոր ոտքը կորչի և մտնի ցեղասպան թուքինը :Գոնե պատկերացնում եք քանի րոպեյում Հայստանից միայն հիշողություններ կմնային եթե Ռուսաստանը չլիներ և չհսկեր մեր սահմանը


Ապեր /կամ քուր ջան /
Եթե քո գլխին անպաիման ինչ որ մեկլի ոտը պետք ա լինի, ապա դա քո գործն է: Կարաս ընտրես ռուսի ոտը: կարաս մոնղոլի-թաթարի  /չնայած իրարից առանձնապես չեն էլ տարբերվում  :LOL: /:

----------


## Norton

> 2000 հոգու սպանությունը սուտ է: Ակնհայտ ռուսական կեղծիք:


Դա CNN էլ է հաստատել, հետո դու Վրացական պչոպագանդայի տակ էս գտնվում, ու երրորդ, նույնիսկ եթե 10 զոհ լիներ օբյեկտիվությունը պահաջում է , հարգել նրանց հիշատակը ու հիշել… Դու ժամերով գրում էս , որ ռմբակոծվել են բնակելի տներ, իսկ Վրացիները մի ամբողջ քաղաք ու գյուղեր են, բնակչության հետ հանդերձ վերացնում, դու լռում ես՝ նույնիկ հաստումը քո սիրելի ՍԻԷՆԷՆ--ով  լսելուց ու կադրեր տեսնելուց հետ:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ապեր /կամ քուր ջան /
> Եթե քո գլխին անպաիման ինչ որ մեկլի ոտը պետք ա լինի, ապա դա քո գործն է: Կարաս ընտրես ռուսի ոտը: կարաս մոնղոլի-թաթարի  /չնայած իրարից առանձնապես չեն էլ տարբերվում /:


Բարի եղիր քո արած գրառումներին ուշադիր նայի և իմ կարծիքով ես չեմ առաջինը գրել որ*ռուսի ոտքը* կորչի մեր կողմերից այլ ես հիմնվել եմ քո գրառման վրա և կատարել նոր գրառում :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> չեմ հասկանում էլ ինչեք ուզում որ մեր համար Ռուսաստանը գա Ղարաբաղը մցնի մեր կազմի տակ, գնա թուրքիայից մեր հողերը բերի ու մեզ պաշտպանի՞:


Օհո՞՞՞
Ինչպիսի պատմական ձևափոխություններ: Լագրանժը ք,,ք է կերել  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Ռուսի մեր հողերը նվիրեց ազերիին, թուրքին, վրացուն /եթե կուզես  :Smile: / 
Իսկ հիմա պետք ա գրավի հա՞
տո մի 15 տարի առաջ հլա ռուսը Շահումյանը գրավեց ու նվիրեց ազերրին  :Angry2:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Սամվել
> Նախ Ռուսաստանը խայտառակ պարտություն է կրել առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմում: հետո՝ հզորագույն Հռոմեական կայսրությունը բզիկ բզիկ եղավ մի քանի տարում: Հետո Օսմանյան կայսրությունը, որը կազմաքանդվեղ այնպես գեղեցիկ ձևով, որ էլ չասած: Ռուասական կայսրրույթունը պրակտիկորեն վերջին կայսրությունն է ՝ որը ապրում ու գոյատևում է միմիայն նավթի հաշվին ու շուտով նրա վերջն էլ է գալու: Նույնիսկ կարող է դա մենք տեսնենք :
> *Եթե անգամ անպարտեի Քաջն Ռուսիոն լինի, ինչ է. պետք է  բռնի ու ձևվի իր հարևանի տարա՞ծքը: Ռուսաստանը ագրեսով է: Նա կեղտոտ մեթոդներով ու ջարդ կոտորածով  զավթել  է Վրաստանից Հարավային Օսեթիան ու Աբխազիան: Նա կպած ուզում է գրավել Աջարիան ու նաև Ջավախքը: Նա բոլոր դաժան պատերազմների պրովակացիաներով սկսողն է /թուրքի նման/ ու նախաձեռնողը: Վրաստանը ընդամենը ազատագրական պատերազմի է դուրս եկել զավթիչների դեմ: Ու եթե Վրաստանը պարտվի, ապա 11-երորդ կարմիր բանակը կրկին ասպատակելու է ամբողջ Անդրկովկասը նորից մի 70 տարվա ստրկություն պարտադրելով Անդրկովկասին: Մեզ մնում է միայն օգնել Վրաստանին այս դաժան ու անհավասար պայքարում: Իսկ դուք հավեսով չարախնդում եք, հավանաբար առանց հասկանալու կամ էլ ռուսի  սրսկած պրոպագանդայից ելնելով 
> …
> Կորչի ռուսի ոտը մեր կողմերից, քանի դեռ նա ագրեսոր է:*


Լավ էլի, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը՞՞՞ Ռուսի ինչին ա պետք Օսետիան, ինքը հազարավոր կիլոմետրերով տարածքներ ունի , չգիտի ինչ անի, պետք ա աչքը դնի մի փոքր Օսետիայի վրա՞՞

Ես մինչ այս լիքքը գրառումներ եմ արել, որտեղ ասել եմ որ ռուսները մեզ ոտից գլուխ առել են, որ ինչ ուզում անում են մեր հետ և այլն; Բայց իրականում, մեր ծախվող իշխանություններն են մեղավոր:
Կարող եք բացատրել որն է իմաստը ռուսի հետ հարաբերություններ փչացնելու՞ 
Ռուսաստանը մեր համար էքսպորտի երկիր ա, մեր համար գազ մատակարարող երկիր ա, ատոմակայանի հումք մատակարարող ա, մեր բազմաթիվ հայրենակիցների ապրելու վայրն ա: Ու վերջապես, եթե Ռուսաստանը չլիներ, Ղարաբաղը վաղուց կուլ էին տվել :Angry2: 
Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչի նորմալ հարաբերությունների մեջ չլինել հարևանի հետ՞՞՞ Ինչը պետք ա ավելանա դրանից՞՞՞ Իսկ եթե չեք ուզում, որ Ռուսաստանը որոշ հարցերում մեր փոխարեն չորոշի, ուրեմն ՆՈՐՄԱԼ երկիր դառեք, միա հատ դուք ձեզ հարգեք, մի գնացեք Մոսկվայում ձեզ կապիկի նման պահեք ու կարողա հարգի մեզ Ռուսաստանը, և ընդհանրապես ամբողջ աշխարհը; Թե չէ տեսանք էլի, ձեր ամերիկան, կամ էլ Եւրոպան ոնց որ թե պադդերժկա արեց "Ընտրությունները հիմնականում համապատասխանել են..." Իրականում մեզ կապիկի տեղ են դնում, դրա համար էլ համապատասխանել են :Bad: 

Ամերիկան լավ հարիֆացնում, սրսկում ա, որ ասեք Կորչի Ռուսաստանը, ու մենք էլ հետը կորչենք, Ամերիկան էլ մեծանա, չաղանա

----------


## ars83

Զոհվածների կամ վիրավորվածների մեջ հայեր կա՞ն։ Ընդհանրապես, հայերի վիճակը Վրաստանում այս օրերին ինչպիսի՞ն է։

----------


## Artgeo

> Դա CNN էլ է հաստատել, հետո դու Վրացական պչոպագանդայի տակ էս գտնվում, ու երրորդ, նույնիսկ եթե 10 զոհ լիներ օբյեկտիվությունը պահաջում է , հարգել նրանց հիշատակը ու հիշել… Դու ժամերով գրում էս , որ ռմբակոծվել են բնակելի տներ, իսկ Վրացիները մի ամբողջ քաղաք ու գյուղեր են, բնակչության հետ հանդերձ վերացնում, դու լռում ես՝ նույնիկ հաստումը քո սիրելի ՍԻԷՆԷՆ--ով  լսելուց ու կադրեր տեսնելուց հետ:


Բացարձակապես չեմ համարում իմ պարտքը ռուսական քարոզչության այստեղ առաջ տանելը: Դա առանձ ինձ էլ ոմանք շատ լավ անում են: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է զոհերին, ապա ցանկացած զոհի հիշատակ պետք է հարգվի ու հիշվի: Կրկնում եմ, ես ինքս ունեմ օս բաեկամներ, որոնք հենց այս պահին էլ գտնվում են Ցխինվալիի մոտակա գյուղերից մեկում: 
«Գյուղեր բնակչության հետ վերացնելը» նույնպես ակնհայտ սուտ է ռուսների կողմից տարածված: 

Ըստ քեզ քանի՞ բնակիչ կար Հարավային Օսեթիայում:

----------


## dvgray

> Լավ էլի, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը՞՞՞ Ռուսի ինչին ա պետք Օսետիան, ինքը հազարավոր կիլոմետրերով տարածքներ ունի , չգիտի ինչ անի, պետք ա աչքը դնի մի փոքր Օսետիայի վրա՞՞
> 
> Ես մինչ այս լիքքը գրառումներ եմ արել, որտեղ ասել եմ որ ռուսները մեզ ոտից գլուխ առել են, որ ինչ ուզում անում են մեր հետ և այլն; Բայց իրականում, մեր ծախվող իշխանություններն են մեղավոր:
> Կարող եք բացատրել որն է իմաստը ռուսի հետ հարաբերություններ փչացնելու՞ 
> Ռուսաստանը մեր համար էքսպորտի երկիր ա, մեր համար գազ մատակարարող երկիր ա, ատոմակայանի հումք մատակարարող ա, մեր բազմաթիվ հայրենակիցների ապրելու վայրն ա: Ու վերջապես, եթե Ռուսաստանը չլիներ, Ղարաբաղը վաղուց կուլ էին տվել
> Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչի նորմալ հարաբերությունների մեջ չլինել հարևանի հետ՞՞՞ Ինչը պետք ա ավելանա դրանից՞՞՞ Իսկ եթե չեք ուզում, որ Ռուսաստանը որոշ հարցերում մեր փոխարեն որոշի, ուրեմն ՆՈՐՄԱԼ երկիր դառեք, միա հատ դուք ձեզ հարգեք, մի գնացեք Մոսկվայում ձեզ կապիկի նման պահեք ու կարողա հարգի մեզ Ռուսաստանը, և ընդհանրապես ամբողջ աշխարհը; Թե չէ տեսանք էլի, ձեր ամերիկան, կամ էլ Եւրոպան ոնց որ թե պադդերժկա արեց "Ընտրությունները հիմնականում համապատասխանել են..." Իրականում մեզ կապիկի տեղ են դնում, դրա համար էլ համապատասխանել են


Քուր ջան:
Դու ինչ որ դիմումիտ  հասցեատիրոջը  խառնել ես:
Ե՞ս ինչ կապ ունեմ գրածիտ հետ  :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

> Զոհվածների կամ վիրավորվածների մեջ հայեր կա՞ն։ Ընդհանրապես, հայերի վիճակը Վրաստանում այս օրերին ինչպիսի՞ն է։


ոչ մեր հայրենակիցներից ոչ զոհվածների մեջ կա ոչ վիրավորների:Բարեբախտաբար մեր հայրենակիցները այս անգամ գոնե չեն տուժել թե չե ամեն անգամ որտեղ մի բան լինում ա չգիտես ինչու միշտ հայերից տուժածներ են լինում

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> 2000 հոգու սպանությունը սուտ է: Ակնհայտ ռուսական կեղծիք:


Մարտի մեկին, ընդհամենը փողոցային ընդհարումների հետևանքով Երևանում պաշտոնական տվյալներով զոհվեց 10 մարդ; 

Դե հիմա պատկերացրա, թե շենքեր ռմբակոծելով ու գրանատամյոտից կրակելով ինչքան մարդ կարա զոհվի

Ու ընդհարապես, լավ չի, որ ռուսները ռմբակոծում են վրացական օբյեկտները, բայց դե Սաակաշվիլին պետք ա դա հաշվի առներ պատերազմ սկսելուց առաջ

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Քանի որ և՛ վրացիները, և՛ ռուսները համարվում են հայերին բարեկամ ժողովուրդներ, կոչ եմ անում ազգային կամ պետական պատկանելությունը վիրավորող արտահայտություններ չանել:

----------


## Norton

> Բացարձակապես չեմ համարում իմ պարտքը ռուսական քարոզչության այստեղ առաջ տանելը: Դա առանձ ինձ էլ ոմանք շատ լավ անում են: 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է զոհերին, ապա ցանկացած զոհի հիշատակ պետք է հարգվի ու հիշվի: Կրկնում եմ, ես ինքս ունեմ օս բաեկամներ, որոնք հենց այս պահին էլ գտնվում են Ցխինվալիի մոտակա գյուղերից մեկում: 
> «Գյուղեր բնակչության հետ վերացնելը» նույնպես ակնհայտ սուտ է ռուսների կողմից տարածված: 
> 
> Ըստ քեզ քանի՞ բնակիչ կար Հարավային Օսեթիայում:


Ես այս դիրքից այդքան չէի խոսա, եթե քո միակողմանի, ապակողնորոշող տեղեկատվությունը չլիներ… Դու չես հավատում ռուսակակն քարոզչությանը ՝լավա՝ապրես: Բայց Վրացական նույն տիպի քարոզչոըթյանը կուրորեն հավատում ես:
Իսկ բնակչության մասին չգիդեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ կան զոհեր, որի մասին դու մի ամբողջ օր նույնիսկ մի բառ չգրեսցիր, բայց հենց հերթը հասավ վրացիքին նենց վայնասուն արիր, ոնց որ աշխարհի վերջն էր: Իմ համար դատապարտելի են և՛ վրաց, և աբխազ կողմի կատարած անմարդկային քայլերը:

----------


## ars83

Իսկ զոհերի կամ վիրավորների մեջ հայեր կա՞ն։ Ինչքան լսում եմ, լրատվամիջոցներն ասում են, որ չկան։

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Генштаб РФ огласил российские потери в Южной Осетии
> 14:24 «Интерфакс» 
> 
> Москва. 11 августа. INTERFAX.RU — В зоне грузино-осетинского конфликта группировка миротворческих сил РФ потеряла 18 человек убитыми, 4 самолета были сбиты силами грузинских подразделений. 
> 
> Об этом на пресс-конференции в понедельник в Москве сообщил заместитель начальника Генштаба РФ Анатолий Ноговицын.


Ռուսական մասի ուժային կորուստները ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների

----------


## ars83

> ոչ մեր հայրենակիցներից ոչ զոհվածների մեջ կա ոչ վիրավորների:


Տա Աստված, չլինեն էլ։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հայերը ինչպես միշտ հայտնվել են երկու կրակի արանքը :Sad:  
Ստեղ նույնիսկ հարցը ազգերին կամ պետություններին չի վերաբերում:
Ուղղակի, տհաճ ա երբ ցանկացած պետություն իրա ուժը գործադրում ա անզեն մարդկանց նկատմամբ  :Cray:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Լավ էլի, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը՞՞՞ Ռուսի ինչին ա պետք Օսետիան, ինքը հազարավոր կիլոմետրերով տարածքներ ունի , չգիտի ինչ անի, պետք ա աչքը դնի մի փոքր Օսետիայի վրա՞՞


Օսեթիայի չէ, մի հատ Չարբախի չափ տարածք էլ լիներ, աչք կդներ: Բայց հարցը դրանում չէ, այլ զիջողականության բացակայության մեջ: Ռուսաստանը շարունակում է սովետի քաղաքականությունը՝ փորձում է պահպանել խորհրդային ժամանակաշրջանում ձեռք բերած լծակները, բայց արի ու տես էլ նախկինը չի, ինչ-որ Վրաստան կարողանում ա դեմ դուրս գա, հետո ինչ որ տալիս քանդ ու քարափ ա անում, բայց մեկա էն թափը չկա:

----------


## Մտահոգ

dvgray ջան, հարցը մը քեզի
անկախ նրանից թե ով ում ինչ է հրահրել, ինչու ղարաբաղցի հայը իրավունք ունի չապրելու Ադրբեջանի սահմաներում, իսկ Օսը իրավունք չունի Վրաստանի սահմաներում չապրելու,   ինչու Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը  անձեռնամխելի է իսկ Ադրբեջանինը ոչ՞
ինչ ես կարծում Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ամենաթեժ տարիներին, օրը ցերեկով Եվրոպայի հարևան քուչում գտնվող Կիպրոսը օկուպացնող Թուրքիային ինչ էր խանգարում գոնե մի հատ Հայաստանի վրայով անցնել ու միջազգային ղժղժոցի տակ, միթոմ թե տեղի տալով հետ գնալ ելման դիրքեր՞
Իդիոտ Միշիկին էլի ռուսներն ու արևմուտքը խաբեցին...
Կհիշես երբ ռսական գումարտակը Հարավսլավիայի ռմբակոծումից հետո գրավեց Սարաևոյի օդանավակայանը, դրանից առաջ Միլոսևիչին փուռը տվին, ինչ ստացան՞.. հաղթանակած Չեչենական պատերազմ... ռուսները Միլոսևիչին խաբեցին ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես այսօր ամերիկացիները խաբեցին Միշային, ..
Կոսովոյի դիմաց դեռ ոչինչ չէին տվել ռուսներին... ամենահարմար տարբերակը ով էր.. ռոմանտիկ Միշիկը... բոլոր դեպքերում Օսեթիան արդեն կորած էր Վրաստանի համար.. ոՌուսաստանը դա արդեն իրենն էր համարում, գեղեցիկ պրիոմ էր արևմուտքի կողմից..
ռուսներին նոր բան չտալու համար զգուշացրեցին որ սա վերջնական քոննը չէ, բայց հիմա վերցրու.. արդեն տվեցինք .... իսկ Միշայի բնականաբար համոզելը որ ազատագրի երկիրդ այնքան էլ դժվար չի եղել մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ այցելած գոնդոլիզիկի համար..
Միշան դեռ պիտի սովորի որ հզորների խոստումները իրենց թրի ծայրին են..

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես այս դիրքից այդքան չէի խոսա, եթե քո միակողմանի, ապակողնորոշող տեղեկատվությունը չլիներ… Դու չես հավատում ռուսակակն քարոզչությանը ՝լավա՝ապրես: Բայց Վրացական նույն տիպի քարոզչոըթյանը կուրորեն հավատում ես:
> Իսկ բնակչության մասին չգիդեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ կան զոհեր, որի մասին դու մի ամբողջ օր նույնիսկ մի բառ չգրեսցիր, բայց հենց հերթը հասավ վրացիքին նենց վայնասուն արիր, ոնց որ աշխարհի վերջն էր: Իմ համար դատապարտելի են և՛ վրաց, և աբխազ կողմի կատարած անմարդկային քայլերը:


Կրկնում եմ, ես լրատվական ծրագիր չեմ ու օբյեկտիվ լինել չեմ կարող: Ես որևէ մեկի քարոզչությունը տարածող չեմ: Ես ներկայացնում եմ մյուս կողմի տեսանկյունը, որը դուք ստանալու այլ տարբերակ չունեք: Ես անալիզ չեմ անում, ես չեմ փոփոխում, ես ներկայանցնում եմ ամեն ինչ հենց նենց, ոնց կա: Իրար համադրելն ու հետևություններ անելը ձեր գործն ա:

----------


## Marduk



----------


## Ֆրեյա

Child, ուզում ես ասել, Ռուսաստանը Սաակաշվիլիին ստիպել ա, որ ռմբակոծի Օսետիան, ինքն էլ զորք մտցնի՞   Իրանք նույնիսկ պատերազմ չեն հայտարարել, ուղղակի սկսել են ջարդել քաղաքը:  Ու դա հաստատ Ամերիկայի զակազով համերգ ա, իսկ եթե տենց ա ինչ տարբերություն ում ստրուկը լինես՞՞՞ Ամերիկան էլ Ռուսաստանից ավելի լավը չի, նույն ձևի երկերեսանի մարդասպան երկիր ա, Ռուսաստանը գոնե ուրիշ երկրներ չի մտնում հենց այնպես, դեմոկրատիայի խաթր… 

Շատ երկրներ կան, որ Ռուսաստանին ինչ ասես ասում են, ինչ ասես անում են, նույնիսկ պատրաստ են ֆաշիստ դառնալ, մենակ թե Ռուսաստանին վատություն արած լինեն, բայց Ռուսաստանը չի պատերազմ սկսել այդ երկրների դեմ չէ՞

----------


## Norton

Artgeo հիմա ինտերնետ կա ու ակումբ մտնող բոլոր մասնակիցներն էլ կարծում եմ ստանում են բազմակողմանի ինֆորմացիա, էնքան որ ՝շատ շնորհակալ ենք մեծահոգության համար: :Smile:  Բայց կարծում եմ, դու ինֆորմացիայի արանքներում քո կարծիքն ես արտահայտում, որը ընդունում եմ պետք է սուբյեկտիվ լինի: Ուղղակի ցանկալի կլիներ հուզառատ արտահայտություննե քիչ լինեին, իսկ զոհերի մասին հիշատակումներում, հարգեիր և մեկ, և մյուս կողմը: :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Վրացական բանակի առկա վիճակը ըստ ռուս ռազմական մեկնաբանների 





> Имеющееся в Грузии вооружение позволит этой стране вести активные боевые действия с любым противником в течение как минимум нескольких недель, считает директор Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Руслан Пухов. «Военный бюджет Грузии в 2007 году составил $194,5 млн, что больше, чем за три предыдущие года, вместе взятые. Такие расходы позволили Грузии активно закупать вооружения и военную технику», - сообщил Пухов.
> 
> По данным центра, Грузия закупила в Боснии и Герцеговине партию дальнобойных 262-миллиметровых реактивных систем залпового огня (РСЗО) М-87 "Оркан". Кроме того, в Израиле были закуплены семь РСЗО GradLAR, способные вести огонь одновременно по 13 направлениям на расстояние до 45 км, в Чехии - шесть РСЗО RM-70.
> 
> Также на Украине и в Чехии с 2004 по 2006 год Грузия закупила 86 танков Т-72, 52 бронемашины БМП-2 и 30 бронетранспортеров БТР-80, а также самоходные гаубицы САУ-2С3 "Акация". Часть танков Т-72 модернизирована до уровня SIM 1, то есть дооснащена навигационными приемниками, системами связи и тепловизорами, позволяющими видеть цель в полной темноте.
> 
> Мобильность грузинской пехоты обеспечивается более 400 недавно закупленными украинскими грузовиками КрАЗ и японскими пикапами Toyota Hilux. Мотопехота вооружена американскими винтовками М-4, автоматическими гранатометами АГС-17 "Пламя", купленными на Украине, противотанковыми реактивными комплексами "Фагот", произведенными в Болгарии по лицензии еще советских времен. Не исключено, что на вооружении грузинских сил есть большое количество переносных зенитно-ракетных комплексов (скорее всего, "Игла" и "Стрела") и минометов. По данным Пухова, минометы Грузия закупала в Чехии и Боснии. Помимо этого Греция передала Грузии 60 минометов в виде безвозмездной помощи.
> 
> Для своих ВВС Грузия приобрела на Украине учебно-тренировочные самолеты L-39, вертолеты Ми-8 и Ми-24, в Казахстане - противотанковые управляемые ракеты  «Штурм», в Израиле - беспилотные аппараты «Гермес-450». Часть штурмовиков Су-25 была модернизирована с помощью израильской авионики до уровня Су-25СК. С американской фирмой Sikorsky были заключены контракты на поставку 15 многоцелевых вертолетов UH-60 "Black Hawk".
> ...

----------


## Artgeo

> Artgeo հիմա ինտերնետ կա ու ակումբ մտնող բոլոր մասնակիցներն էլ կարծում եմ ստանում են բազմակողմանի ինֆորմացիա, էնքան որ ՝շատ շնորհակալ ենք մեծահոգության համար: Բայց կարծում եմ, դու ինֆորմացիայի արանքներում քո կարծիքն ես արտահայտում, որը ընդունում եմ պետք է սուբյեկտիվ լինի: Ուղղակի ցանկալի կլիներ հուզառատ արտահայտություննե քիչ լինեին, իսկ զոհերի մասին հիշատակումներում, հարգեիր և մեկ, և մյուս կողմը:


Ինտերնետ ունենալը որևէ բան չի փոխում ու դրանում կարծում եմ բոլորս համոզվեցիքն մարտին Երևանում: Վրացական լրատվական գործակալությունների ճնշող մասը Հայաստանից անհասանելի են էս երեք օրը: 

Ցույց տուր գեթ մեկ գրառում, որտեղ ես անհարգալից եմ վերաբերվել որևէ կողմի զոհերին:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Զուգդիդին  ռուս այսպես կոչված խաղաղապահների ձեռքում է:

Սահակաշվիլու վրա հարձակում է իրականացվել:

----------


## Մտահոգ

Ամերիկյան The Wall Street Journal պարբերականը օգոստոսի 11-ին հրատարակել է Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլիի հոդվածը «Պատերազմ Վրաստանում՝ պատերազմ Արևմուտքի համար» խորագրով:

«Կարծիքներ» բաժնում հրապարակված հոդվածում Սահակաշվիլին վստահեցնում է, որ Հարավային Օսիայի ինքնահռչակ հանրապետության տարածքում բախումները սպառնում են Եվրոպայի և նախկին ԽՄ երկրների ազատությանը:

«*Ես ցանկանում էի վերամիավորել իմ երկիրը ոչ թե զենքի ուժով, այլ Վրաստանը դարձնելով ձգման կենտրոն: Ես ցանկանում էի, որ հակամարտության գոտում բնակվող մարդիկ կարողանային կիսել ծաղկող ժողովրդավարական երկրի բոլոր բարիքները*», - գրում է Վրաստանի նախագահը:

Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին կրկին մեղադրել է Կրեմլին բազմաթիվ սադրանքների և Աբխազիայում ու Հարավային Օսիայում անջատական կարգերի հսկումը իրականացնելու մեջ:

tert.am

----------


## Վարպետ

> Սահակաշվիլու վրա հարձակում է իրականացվել:


Ասել կուզի` մահաձորձ? :Shok:  Ապեր, եթե հնարավոր ա` էս մասին ավելի մանրամասն էլի...

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ասել կուզի` մահաձորձ? Ապեր, եթե հնարավոր ա` էս մասին ավելի մանրամասն էլի...


Սահակշվիլու հետ եղել է նաև Ֆրանսիայի արտգործ նախարարը, ուղղակի երկնքում հայտնվել են 2 ռուսկան ռմբակոծիչ, Սահակշվիլուն ու Կուչներին ախրանան տարելա ապահով վայր, բայց ռումբ բան չեն գցել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ասել կուզի` մահաձորձ? Ապեր, եթե հնարավոր ա` էս մասին ավելի մանրամասն էլի...


վայ, էդ բառը էդ պահին չէի գտնում

CNN BBC ոմանք դրանց ավելի շատ են հավատում  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ վրացական ալիքները այս մասին լռում են...

----------


## Norton

Artgeo-Հարգանքը կլինի այն, որ նաև հիշատակես վրացական զորքերի կողմից, բնակելի տների ռմբակոծման պատճառով զոհերը: Լավ անցանք, անհույսա:
Իսկ մահափորձնել փաստորեն ուռճացված էր :Smile:

----------


## Philosopher

> Սահակաշվիլու վրա հարձակում է իրականացվել:


Դու էդ կադրերը տեսել ես ու չնայած էդ հանգամանքին` պնդում ես, որ տեղի ունեցածը հարձակում էր Սահակաշվիլու վրա՞: Հա կամ չէ :Smile: 

Եթե հա, ես քեզ շնորհավորում եմ, եթե չէ` ընդունիր ջերմ շնորհավորանքներս :Smile: 

P.S. Կասե՞ս թե Վրաստանում էն իրար շալակ թռնելու ու վազացնելու խաղը ինչ էր կոչվում: Ուզում եմ երկրիդ նախագահի հետ կատարվածը երկրիդ նախագահի մայրենի լեզվով բնութագրել :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Ամերիկյան The Wall Street Journal պարբերականը օգոստոսի 11-ին հրատարակել է Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլիի հոդվածը «Պատերազմ Վրաստանում՝ պատերազմ Արևմուտքի համար» խորագրով:
> 
> «Կարծիքներ» բաժնում հրապարակված հոդվածում Սահակաշվիլին վստահեցնում է, որ Հարավային Օսիայի ինքնահռչակ հանրապետության տարածքում բախումները սպառնում են Եվրոպայի և նախկին ԽՄ երկրների ազատությանը:
> 
> «*Ես ցանկանում էի վերամիավորել իմ երկիրը ոչ թե զենքի ուժով, այլ Վրաստանը դարձնելով ձգման կենտրոն: Ես ցանկանում էի, որ հակամարտության գոտում բնակվող մարդիկ կարողանային կիսել ծաղկող ժողովրդավարական երկրի բոլոր բարիքները*», - գրում է Վրաստանի նախագահը:
> 
> Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին կրկին մեղադրել է Կրեմլին բազմաթիվ սադրանքների և Աբխազիայում ու Հարավային Օսիայում անջատական կարգերի հսկումը իրականացնելու մեջ:
> 
> tert.am


Հետաքրքիր է՝ ո՞վ և որտեղի՞ց է թարգմանել Սահակաշվիլու հոդվածը։ http://www.opinionjournal.com/editor...l?id=110009074
այս պաշտոնական կայքէջում հրապարակված է այդ հոդվածը։
Ինչքան կարդացի, ոչ մի «Ես ցանկանում էի, որ...», «ձգման կենտրոն», «նախկին ԽՄ երկրներ», բան–ման չկար գրած այնտեղ։ Եթե սա նշված հոդվածն է (իսկ դա, ամենայն հավանականությամբ այդպես է), ապա սա չափից դուրս կամայական թարգմանություն է։

1. 


> Ես ցանկանում էի, որ հակամարտության գոտում բնակվող մարդիկ կարողանային կիսել ծաղկող ժողովրդավարական երկրի բոլոր բարիքները


Անգլերեն իմաստով ամենամոտ տեքստը՝ Our citizens have long suffered privations, and only now are tasting the sweetness of liberty: the opportunity to vote, to lead fruitful lives, to speak their voice...

(Մեր քաղաքացիները երկար ժամանակ զրկանքներ են կրել, և միայն այժմ են զգում ազատության քաղցրությունը՝ քվեարկելու հնարավորությունը, արդյունավետ կյանք վարելը, իրենց կարծիքն արտահայտելը...)


2. ԽՄ անուն հոդվածում ընդհանրապես չկա։



> «Կարծիքներ» բաժնում հրապարակված հոդվածում Սահակաշվիլին վստահեցնում է, որ Հարավային Օսիայի ինքնահռչակ հանրապետության տարածքում բախումները սպառնում են Եվրոպայի և նախկին ԽՄ երկրների ազատությանը:


Անգլերեն տեքստը՝ 
...if the international community downplays the current rift--or worse, if it pressures Georgia to back down on all counts, shunting aside its hard-earned principles and values--then the problem will simply metastasize to another place.

(եթե միջազգային հանրությունը թերագնահատի այս անջատումը, կամ, ավելի վատ, ճնշում գործադրի Վրաստանի վրա՝ բոլոր կետերով ետ վերադառնալու, մի կողմ դնելով իր դժվարությամբ վաստակած սկզբունքներն ու արժեքները, ապա խնդիրը պարզապես կծլարձակի մեկ այլ տեղում։ )

----------


## Մտահոգ

*ars83*  դիմիր tert.am-ի խմբագրություն թարգմանական սխալները բողոքարկելու համար

----------


## ars83

> *ars83*  դիմիր tert.am-ի խմբագրություն թարգմանական սխալները բողոքարկելու համար


Էլ ուրիշ բան ու գործ չկա  :Smile: 
Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, մերոնց ի՞նչ հոդվածը խեղաթյուրելուց, այն էլ այսքան բացահայտ կերպով։  :Think:

----------


## Մտահոգ

:Smile: 


> Էլ ուրիշ բան ու գործ չկա 
> Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, մերոնց ի՞նչ հոդվածը խեղաթյուրելուց, այն էլ այսքան բացահայտ կերպով։


ջհուդամասոնական դիվերսիա է :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էլ ուրիշ բան ու գործ չկա 
> Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, մերոնց ի՞նչ հոդվածը խեղաթյուրելուց, այն էլ այսքան բացահայտ կերպով։


Հարգելիս, հարկավոր է փոքր–ինչ ուշադիր լինել, քո բերած հղումը 2006 թվի հոդված է, այնինչ այն, ինչի մասին գնում է խոսքը ահա այստեղ է՝ 
The War in Georgia Is a War for the West

Հ.Գ. Եվ թարգմանած մեջբերումները չեմ կարծում, որ առավել ուշագրավ տեղերն են, այնտեղ շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ կան ասված, կարդացեք։

----------


## ars83

> Հարգելիս, հարկավոր է փոքր–ինչ ուշադիր լինել, քո բերած հղումը 2006 թվի հոդված է, այնինչ այն, ինչի մասին գնում է խոսքը ահա այստեղ է՝ 
> The War in Georgia Is a War for the West


Հա էլի  :Shok:  2006 թվականի է (առաջին պատահած հղումը Գուգլում)։ 
Վիշապ, շնորհակալություն սխալս ուղղելու համար  :Ok: 
tert.am - ին էլ «պրետենզիա» չունեմ, ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է։

Լոլ, բայց էդ Սահակաշվիլին, փաստորեն, երկու տարին մեկ, իրար բավականին նման հոդվածներ է տպագրում WSJ–ում։

Հ.Գ. Թե ասա, Արսեն, քո ինչ բաննա քաղաքականությւոնը, որ mtahogվում ես։

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> ջհուդամասոնական դիվերսիա է


Ջհուդ ասեցիր, հիշեցի  :Wink:  (կատակ, իհարկե)

Ժողովու՛րդ։ 

Լևո՛նը  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  (մի ոգևորվեք  :Wink:  ),
մեր Լևոն Արոնյանը հենց նոր ՏՊավորիչ  :Wink:  հաղթանակ տարավ Սոչիում ընթացող ՖԻԴԵ–ի Գրան Պրիի հերթական փուլում՝ հաղթելով առաջատար Չեպարինովին։ Ուռա՜։

----------


## Վիշապ

Բավականին հետաքրքիր հոդված է՝ Возобладает ли здравый смысл? չնայած գրված է Միլի Մեջլիսի դեպուտատի կողմից, թշնամական day.az կայքում :Wink:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Հարգելիս, հարկավոր է փոքր–ինչ ուշադիր լինել, քո բերած հղումը 2006 թվի հոդված է, այնինչ այն, ինչի մասին գնում է խոսքը ահա այստեղ է՝ 
> The War in Georgia Is a War for the West
> 
> Հ.Գ. Եվ թարգմանած մեջբերումները չեմ կարծում, որ առավել ուշագրավ տեղերն են, այնտեղ շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ կան ասված, կարդացեք։


փաստորեն Միշիկն էլ չի ժխտում որ նախահարձակ է եղել իհարկե "հարգելի" պատճառներով :LOL: 
...When this failed, the Kremlin turned its attention to South Ossetia, ordering its proxies there to escalate attacks on Georgian positions. My government answered with a unilateral cease-fire; the separatists began attacking civilians and Russian tanks pierced the Georgian border. We had no choice but to protect our civilians and restore our constitutional order. Moscow then used this as pretext for a full-scale military invasion of Georgia.

 ու ինչ գեղեցիկ շիրայա տալիս Արևմտյան բարեկամներին կամ էլ վախեցնում է.. էլ չգիտի որ իրան արդեն վաղուց վաճառել են ռուսներին արևմտյան բարեկաները..

If Georgia falls, this will also mean the fall of the West in the entire former Soviet Union and beyond. Leaders in neighboring states -- whether in Ukraine, in other Caucasian states or in Central Asia -- will have to consider whether the price of freedom and independence is indeed too high.

----------


## Տատ

Взгляд из Великобритании: Почему Западу не следует вмешиваться в войну на Кавказе

----------


## Artgeo

Ռուսները գրավեցին Գորին:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Ռուսները գրավեցին Սենակին:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Վրաստանն ինքն իրա փոսը փորեց  :Ok:  
Ուշ ա զղջալու համար  :Nea: 
Ափսոս, որ անմեղ մարդիկ են կոտորվում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Marduk

> Ռուսները գրավեցին Գորին:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
> Ռուսները գրավեցին Սենակին:


Չեմ հավատում ...  :LOL:  
Ես հավատում եմ որ Վրաստանը հաղթել է, Մոսկվան արդեն շրջապատված է  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ հավատում ...  
> Ես հավատում եմ որ Վրաստանը հաղթել է, Մոսկվան արդեն շրջապատված է


Ապեր, ձեռ մի առ, ընենց "պրեզիդենտ" որ մենք ունենք, մենք կարող ենք ավելի վատ վիճակի մեջ լինել. դու մի կարծի մենք ավելի խելոք ենք

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
фото Reuters 11.08.2008 21:01 : *Грузинские войска перегруппируются на оборону Тбилиси* 
Грузинские войска перегруппируются на оборону Тбилиси, - заявил сегодня представитель грузинского правительства. Кабинет министров призывает международные организации срочно вмешаться в происходящее. Текст этого документа цитирует агентство "Франс-Пресс". Оно уточняет, что сегодня российские войска захватили грузинский город Гори. При этом агентство ссылается на секретаря грузинского Совбеза Александра Ломая. По его словам, войскам было приказано покинуть город и укрепить позиции в районе Мцхеты – она находится примерно в 20 километрах от Тбилиси.

http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/533354-echo.html

ես չէի կարծում որ ռուսներն այս աստիճան ագրեսիվ կլինեին…ինձ թվում էր նրանք կբավարարվեն Օսեթիայով և մի քանի մեծ քաղաքների ռմբակոծությամբ, բայց ես սխալվել եմ…պարզապես այս ամենից հետո ի՞նչ բարոյական իրավունք կունենան վրացիներն իրենց օսերի բարեկամ անվանելու և ռուսներն իրենց վրացիների եղբայր անվանելու

----------


## Marduk

> Ապեր, ձեռ մի առ, ընենց "պրեզիդենտ" որ մենք ունենք, մենք կարող ենք ավելի վատ վիճակի մեջ լինել. դու մի կարծի մենք ավելի խելոք ենք


Ապեր կարող է մեր պռեզիդենտը լինի ամենավերջին ապուշը բայց դե ես հո գիտեմ որ մենք հայ ենք ու հավկուրությամբ ու պռեզիդենտապաշտությամբ չենք տառապում:
 Էլը թող փորձվի Սերժիկը մի հատ այնպիսի բան անի որ ահավոր կերպով կվնասի Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը... մյուս օրը ինքը ստուց կթռնի:

 Խոսքի պատկերացրու Սերժիկը վաղը հելնում ասում է, ժողովուրդ գնում են մտնենք Նախիջևան... մեր պատմական հողն է ու նման բաներ:

 Քանի հոգի կուտի էդ կուտը ՞

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
*Министерство обороны России опровергло сообщения о захвате города Гори*

http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1039807.html

Դա միայն վրացական կողմն է ասում: Ուրիշ աղբյուրներ դեռ չեն հաստատել

----------


## Cesare

> Ապեր կարող է մեր պռեզիդենտը լինի ամենավերջին ապուշը բայց դե ես հո գիտեմ որ մենք հայ ենք ու հավկուրությամբ ու պռեզիդենտապաշտությամբ չենք տառապում:
>  Էլը թող փորձվի Սերժիկը մի հատ այնպիսի բան անի որ ահավոր կերպով կվնասի Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը... մյուս օրը ինքը ստուց կթռնի:
> 
>  Խոսքի պատկերացրու Սերժիկը վաղը հելնում ասում է, ժողովուրդ գնում են մտնենք Նախիջևան... մեր պատմական հողն է ու նման բաներ:
> 
>  Քանի հոգի կուտի էդ կուտը ՞


Եեե ընգեր, էրնեկ չէր Հայաստանը Սահակաշվիլու նման նախագահ ունենար ...

----------


## Marduk

> Եեե ընգեր, էրնեկ չէր Հայաստանը Սահակաշվիլու նման նախագահ ունենար ...


  Ունեցել ենք... արդեն: Հելնում գոռում էին Ստամբուլը կսարքենք արյան ծով... : Հետո երբ պետք եղավ իսկապես հելնել կռվել ընկել էին եվրոպացիների ոտքերը օգնություն էին աղաչում...: Հետո էլ Անգլիան հելավ ասաց բա մեր նավերը չեն կարող հելնել ձեր սարերը:

   Ամերիկյան նավերն էլ չելան Կովկասի լեռները... փոխարենը հենց հիմա գնում են Պարսից ծոց..:  

 Ես ոչ մի ցանկություն չունեմ նման նախագահ ունենալու: Լուրջ եմ ասում ավելի լավ է լինի ԼՏՊ-ն կամ թեկուզ Վանո Սիրադեղյանը քանց թե նման խելագար

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ապեր կարող է մեր պռեզիդենտը լինի ամենավերջին ապուշը բայց դե ես հո գիտեմ որ մենք հայ ենք ու հավկուրությամբ ու պռեզիդենտապաշտությամբ չենք տառապում:
>  Էլը թող փորձվի Սերժիկը մի հատ այնպիսի բան անի որ ահավոր կերպով կվնասի Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը... մյուս օրը ինքը ստուց կթռնի:
> 
> *Խոսքի պատկերացրու Սերժիկը վաղը հելնում ասում է, ժողովուրդ գնում են մտնենք Նախիջևան... մեր պատմական հողն է ու նման բաներ:* 
>  Քանի հոգի կուտի էդ կուտը ՞
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
> *Министерство обороны России опровергло сообщения о захвате города Гори*
> 
> ...


Մարդուկ, Նախիջեւանն ու Հվ. Օսեթիան համեմատելի չեն…

----------


## Cesare

> Ունեցել ենք... արդեն: Հելնում գոռում էին Ստամբուլը կսարքենք արյան ծով... : Հետո երբ պետք եղավ իսկապես հելնել կռվել ընկել էին եվրոպացիների ոտքերը օգնություն էին աղաչում...: Հետո էլ Անգլիան հելավ ասաց բա մեր նավերը չեն կարող հելնել ձեր սարերը:
> 
>    Ամերիկյան նավերն էլ չելան Կովկասի լեռները... փոխարենը հենց հիմա գնում են Պարսից ծոց..:  
> 
>  Ես ոչ մի ցանկություն չունեմ նման նախագահ ունենալու: Լուրջ եմ ասում ավելի լավ է լինի ԼՏՊ-ն կամ թեկուզ Վանո Սիրադեղյանը քանց թե նման խելագար


Ետ տենց չի, Վրաստանում ապրող յուրաքանչյուր վրացու համար ինքը շաատ լավ նախագահա, սու կողքից ես նայում, չես կարա ճիշտ ասես ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր կարող է մեր պռեզիդենտը լինի ամենավերջին ապուշը բայց դե ես հո գիտեմ որ մենք հայ ենք ու հավկուրությամբ ու պռեզիդենտապաշտությամբ չենք տառապում:
>  Էլը թող փորձվի Սերժիկը մի հատ այնպիսի բան անի որ ահավոր կերպով կվնասի Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը... մյուս օրը ինքը ստուց կթռնի:
> 
>  Խոսքի պատկերացրու Սերժիկը վաղը հելնում ասում է, ժողովուրդ գնում են մտնենք Նախիջևան... մեր պատմական հողն է ու նման բաներ:
> 
>  Քանի հոգի կուտի էդ կուտը ՞


Ապեր, ցավոք սրտի հիմարությունը մենակ Սաակաշվիլու արածը չի. հիմարության շատ տեսակներ կան որոնցից մի մասը շատ հատուկ է մեր "պրեզիդենտին"…թեկուզ հենց մենակ այն փաստը, որ մենք այսօր վրաստանի դեպքերի պատճառով գտնվում ենք տոտալ շրջափակման մեջ և ինչքան կտևի սա ու մենք ինչքան կդիմանանք  նույնպես ընկնում է մեր պետական այրերի չղճի վրա…10 տարի մեր պետական այրերը ռուսների հետույքը մտած ոչ մի ալտերնատիվ ճանապարհ չապահովեցին և այսօր մենք մնացել ենք վրաստանի ողորմությանը ու նրանց յուրաքանչյու հիմարություն ու արկածախնդրություն մեզ կանգնեցնում է կատաստրոֆայի առաջ. մեզ մտածող ոչ թե հետույք մտնող նախագահ է պետք…

Իսկ մենք որ մեր նախագահին չենք հարգում դա նշանակում է, որ նա ընտրված չէ այլ զավթել է այդ պաշտոնը և եթե վաղը ինչ որ մեկը փորձի նրան "գահընկեց" անել, ապա դա ժողովրդի կողմից առանձնապես վատ չի ընդունվի եթե չասենք խանդավառությամբ…սա վրաստանի վիճակից ոչնչով ավելի լավ չի…

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ մենք որ մեր նախագահին չենք հարգում դա նշանակում է, որ նա ընտրված չէ այլ զավթել է այդ պաշտոնը և եթե վաղը ինչ որ մեկը փորձի նրան "գահընկեց" անել, ապա դա ժողովրդի կողմից առանձնապես վատ չի ընդունվի եթե չասենք խանդավառությամբ…սա վրաստանի վիճակից ոչնչով ավելի լավ չի…


Ինչպես Շեվարդնաձեի դեպքում եղավ, ի դեպ:

----------


## Վարպետ

*Քանի որ սա իմ բացած թեման ա, կոռեկտ կհամարեի` ինձնից հարցնել` անվանումը փոխելիս!! ՈՒ վստահ եմ համարյա, որ փոխողը Արտգեոն ա, ապա խնդրում եմ` վերադարձնել նախկին անվանումը կամ վերանվանել` Հումանիտար աղետ Հարավային Օսիայում: Էս ինչ մանիպուլյացիա էր? Այ քեզ բան!*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ետ տենց չի, Վրաստանում ապրող յուրաքանչյուր վրացու համար ինքը շաատ լավ նախագահա, սու կողքից ես նայում, չես կարա ճիշտ ասես ...


Դե եթե էդքան լավ նախագահ է ուրեմն նրանք հիմա շատ ուրախ ու գոհ պետք է լինեն իրենց վիճակից…

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ինչպես Շեվարդնաձեի դեպքում եղավ, ի դեպ:


Ընգեր, մենք տարաձայնություններ ունենք Վրաստանի հարցում, բայց սրտս շատ է ցավում վրացիների համար…ռուսները չափն անցնում են

----------


## Philosopher

> *Քանի որ սա իմ բացած թեման ա, կոռեկտ կհամարեի` ինձնից հարցնել` անվանումը փոխելիս!! ՈՒ վստահ եմ համարյա, որ փոխողը Արտգեոն ա, ապա խնդրում եմ` վերադարձնել նախկին անվանումը կամ վերանվանել` Հումանիտար աղետ Հարավային Օսիայում: Էս ինչ մանիպուլյացիա էր? Այ քեզ բան!*


+1 

Բոստանդ ա՞, Artgeo անդամ: Վրաց-ռուսակա՞ն, դե միանգամից դիր ռուս-ամերիկյան ու նստի սպասի մինչև ատոմային ռումբը գտնի քեզ :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

> 10 տարի մեր պետական այրերը ռուսների հետույքը մտած ոչ մի ալտերնատիվ ճանապարհ չապահովեցին և այսօր մենք մնացել ենք վրաստանի ողորմությանը ու նրանց յուրաքանչյու հիմարություն ու արկածախնդրություն մեզ կանգնեցնում է կատաստրոֆայի առաջ. մեզ մտածող ոչ թե հետույք մտնող նախագահ է պետք…


Ասել որ ոչինչ չի արվել սխալ է:
Կառուցվել է Իրան-Հայաստան գազամուղը
Կառուցվել է Իրան Հայաստան երկրորդ ճանապարհը որը ձմռանը չի փակվում
Հիմա նախագծվում է երկաթգիծը Իրանից:
Իհարկե արվում է դանդաղ որոշ սխալներով բայց արվում է... չընդունել դա չի կարելի
Այսինքն նույնիսկ եթե Վրաստանը լրիվ բառդակ լինի միևնույն է Հայաստանում չի կրկնվի այն ինչ եղավ 1990-ին:

Իսկ Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի ճամփեն նույնիսկ եթե այն բացվի դա կլինի ինքնախաբեություն եթե քաղաքական հարցերը լուծված չեն: Նրանք ամեն րոպե կարող են փակվել ու դու ոչինչ չես կարա անի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

* Этнополитические проблемы 
Ситуацию в Южной Осетии обсудят на экстренном заседании России и НАТО*
Завтра, 12 августа, состоится экстренное заседание Совета Россия-НАТО по ситуации в Южной Осетии, сообщил сотрудник постоянного представительства России при Североатлантическом альянсе.
http://kavkaz-uzel.ru/news/news/

----------


## Marduk

> Քանի որ սա իմ բացած թեման ա, կոռեկտ կհամարեի` ինձնից հարցնել` անվանումը փոխելիս!! ՈՒ վստահ եմ համարյա, որ փոխողը Արտգեոն ա, ապա խնդրում եմ` վերադարձնել նախկին անվանումը կամ վերանվանել` Հումանիտար աղետ Հարավային Օսիայում: Էս ինչ մանիպուլյացիա էր? Այ քեզ բան!


Լիովին ընդունում եմ Վարպետի դժգոհությունը:
Այսինչ կամայականություններ են, կարող է էս ֆորումը արդեն Վրաստանի տերիտորիան է...

----------


## Artgeo

> *Քանի որ սա իմ բացած թեման ա, կոռեկտ կհամարեի` ինձնից հարցնել` անվանումը փոխելիս!! ՈՒ վստահ եմ համարյա, որ փոխողը Արտգեոն ա, ապա խնդրում եմ` վերադարձնել նախկին անվանումը կամ վերանվանել` Հումանիտար աղետ Հարավային Օսիայում: Էս ինչ մանիպուլյացիա էր? Այ քեզ բան!*


Հումանիտար աղետը 1988 թվականին Սպիտակում էր, իսկ Հարվային Օսեթիայում պատերազմ է: Թեմային վերադարձվում է նախկին անվանումը, սակայն ըստ իս այդ պատերազմը չի դադարում Վրաց-ռուսական լինելուց:

----------


## Philosopher

> Հումանիտար աղետը 1988 թվականին Սպիտակում էր, իսկ Հարվային Օսեթիայում պատերազմ է: Թեմային վերադարձվում է նախկին անվանումը, սակայն ըստ իս այդ պատերազմը չի դադարում Վրաց-ռուսական լինելուց:


Ընգեր ջան, հումանիտար աղետը հետևանք ա, պատերազմը պատճառ, օ՞ք :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

Վրաստանի պարտությանն ուրախանալու բան չկա, տխուր ու վտանգավոր է, բայց մի քիչ շուտ է պարտություն կամ հաղթանակ բղավելը։ 
նախ` վրացական վայնասունը շատ բարձր է ու լույսի արագությունից արագ, մի ահավոր բան կարդում եմ, կես ժամից հերքվում է,
երկրորդ` Ռուսաստանը գուցե և ագրեսսոր է, բայց այդ վրացու աստիճանի հիմար չի, որ գնա կանգնի Թիֆլիսի դռան առաջ,
երրորդ, մի շտապեք ամերիկացիներին խաղից դուրս տեսնել-չեկան, թողեցին, տեսաք…դրանց գալն ու հափ անելը մեկ կլինի, բոլորը ռուսներին կսկսեն բարի խոսքերով հետ կանչել։ ԱՄՆ-ն իր խոսքն ասե՞լ է, դեռ մի տեղն ա խաղացնում։ Սպասեք և զգուշացեք։

Համենայն դեպս, Ռուսաստանի արագ  ռեակցիայի համար ուրախ եմ։ Թերևս, կայծակնային չէր :Think: , հիշենք Սումգաիթը, եկան կանգնացրեցին, մի փոքր ուշացումով (դե հո ծիտ չեն), այն և այս ուշացումը հերիքեց ողբերգությանը։

----------


## Marduk

> Իսկ մենք որ մեր նախագահին չենք հարգում դա նշանակում է, որ նա ընտրված չէ այլ զավթել է այդ պաշտոնը և եթե վաղը ինչ որ մեկը փորձի նրան "գահընկեց" անել, ապա դա ժողովրդի կողմից առանձնապես վատ չի ընդունվի եթե չասենք խանդավառությամբ…սա վրաստանի վիճակից ոչնչով ավելի լավ չի…


Նախագահ հարգել չհարգելը չի որոշվում նրա ընտրված չընտրված լինելով: Վերջին հաշվով:
Որոշվում է նրա գործերով:
ԼՏՊ-ն մի միտինգի ժամանակ լավ համեմատություն արեց: Կիլիկյան գահին բազմել էր մի մարդ որը օրենքվ լեգիտիմ ժառանգ չեր: Բայց էդ մարդը հիմա անունը չեմ հիշում այնպիսի գործեր արեց որ ժողովուրդը ոչ միայն ընդունեց նրա լեգիտիմությունը այլ նույնիսկ պաշտեց:

Հիմա ուզում է 100% -ով ընտրված նախագահ լինի: Եթե ինքը հելնի ու տավարություն անի ապա ժողովուրդը պետք է ընդվզի ու տապալի տվյալ լեգիտիմ հանցագործին:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հումանիտար աղետը 1988 թվականին Սպիտակում էր, իսկ Հարվային Օսեթիայում պատերազմ է: Թեմային վերադարձվում է նախկին անվանումը, սակայն ըստ իս այդ պատերազմը չի դադարում Վրաց-ռուսական լինելուց:


Դրա համար էի ասում, որ նախկինը գոնե վերադարձնեիր, ի օգուտ քեզ կլիներ: Քանի որ Հարավային Օսիայում Վրաստանի սանձազերծած պատերազմը հանգեցրեց հումանիտար աղետի: Եթե հիմա բացեի` էդ անվանումով կբացեի:

----------


## Marduk

Տատ




> Վրաստանի պարտությանն ուրախանալու բան չկա, տխուր ու վտանգավոր է, բայց մի քիչ շուտ է պարտություն կամ հաղթանակ բղավելը։


Ախպեր չկա Վրաստանի հաղթանակ կամ պարտություն: Ոչ մեկ մտադիր չի վրաց ժողովրդին դնել կոտորել կամ իրա երկիրը թալանել:
Ապե ստեղ լուծվում է ընդամենը մի ռազմական հանցագործի հարցը: Տվյալ դեպքում Սահակաշվիլու հարցն է լուծվում: Սաղ բազարը հիմա դրա շուրջ է:

Հա հիմա վրաց ժողովուրդը աֆեկտային վիճակում է: Մոտավորապես գտնվում է սերբերի վիճակում որ կառչել էին իրենց Միլոշևիչից, կամ գերմանացիները որ մինչև վերջ հավատում էին Հիտլերին:

  Լինում են պահեր երբ լիդերները կարողանում են աֆեկտային վիճակներ ստեղծել իրենց ժողովուրդների մոտ: Նրանց ներշնչում են որ եթե իրենք չլինի կլինի ազգի վերջ ու նման զառանցանքներ: Հիմա Սահակաշվիլին է նույնը անում...  հատուկ պանիկա է քցում ժողովրդի մեջ որ էսա ռուսները մտնում են Թիֆլիս, մորթելու են բռնաբարելու են... 
 Իրականում վախի ցեցը իրա մեջ է մտել: Զգում է որ ըստ երևույթին իրան քցելու են.. Ու արևմուտքը դաբռո է տվել:

 Ի դեպ Արևմուտքը իր զապաս խոդը ունի, արխային եղեք այնտեղ միամիտներ նստած չեն: Զապասնոյ կալյոսը դա Օկրուաշվիլին է:  Որը կշարունակի Սահակաշվիլու գործը առանց նրա խելահեղությունների

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Член Европарламента: Саакашвили не имеет права декларировать войну в Южной Осетии на фоне флага Евросоюза
> Член Европейского парламента от Италии Джульетто Кьеза обвинил президента Грузии Михаила Саакашвили в нелегальной эксплуатации официального флага Европейского союза.


http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1039781.html

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նախագահ հարգել չհարգելը չի որոշվում նրա ընտրված չընտրված լինելով: Վերջին հաշվով:
> Որոշվում է նրա գործերով:
> ԼՏՊ-ն մի միտինգի ժամանակ լավ համեմատություն արեց: Կիլիկյան գահին բազմել էր մի մարդ որը օրենքվ լեգիտիմ ժառանգ չեր: Բայց էդ մարդը հիմա անունը չեմ հիշում այնպիսի գործեր արեց որ ժողովուրդը ոչ միայն ընդունեց նրա լեգիտիմությունը այլ նույնիսկ պաշտեց:
> 
> Հիմա ուզում է 100% -ով ընտրված նախագահ լինի: Եթե ինքը հելնի ու տավարություն անի ապա ժողովուրդը պետք է ընդվզի ու տապալի տվյալ լեգիտիմ հանցագործին:


Դե էլ ինչու՞ ենք ընտրություն անում…ժողովրդի կարծիքն ինչու՞ ենք հարցնում…թե՞ անցած 10 տարում լավ գործեր են արել…նախագահի նկատմամբ հարգանքը հենց նրա ընտրված լինելուց է սկսում…արած գործերը 5 տարվակտրվածքով պետք է նայել, ինչ էհիմա մի 5 տարի պիտի սպասենք ու հետո ասենք "սխալ էր", ուշ չէ՞ լինի…չընտրված նախագահի վատլինելու հնարավորությունն ավելի շատ է քան ընտրվածի, որովհոտև ոնց, որ թքեց ժողովրդի վրա ու արյան գնով նստեց, այդպես էլ ղեկավարելու է (ու հենց այդպես էլ լինում է)…կարող ես չկասկածել ապեր:

----------


## Երվանդ

> *Քանի որ սա իմ բացած թեման ա, կոռեկտ կհամարեի` ինձնից հարցնել` անվանումը փոխելիս!! ՈՒ վստահ եմ համարյա, որ փոխողը Արտգեոն ա, ապա խնդրում եմ` վերադարձնել նախկին անվանումը կամ վերանվանել` Հումանիտար աղետ Հարավային Օսիայում: Էս ինչ մանիպուլյացիա էր? Այ քեզ բան!*


Թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխելով մարդկանց կարծիքը չի փոխվում :Jpit: , ուզումա թող դնի Սահակշվիլին գրավումա Մոսկվան :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray ջան, հարցը մը քեզի
> անկախ նրանից թե ով ում ինչ է հրահրել, ինչու ղարաբաղցի հայը իրավունք ունի չապրելու Ադրբեջանի սահմաներում, իսկ Օսը իրավունք չունի Վրաստանի սահմաներում չապրելու,   ինչու Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը  անձեռնամխելի է իսկ Ադրբեջանինը ոչ՞
> ինչ ես կարծում Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ամենաթեժ տարիներին, օրը ցերեկով Եվրոպայի հարևան քուչում գտնվող Կիպրոսը օկուպացնող Թուրքիային ինչ էր խանգարում գոնե մի հատ Հայաստանի վրայով անցնել ու միջազգային ղժղժոցի տակ, միթոմ թե տեղի տալով հետ գնալ ելման դիրքեր՞
> Իդիոտ Միշիկին էլի ռուսներն ու արևմուտքը խաբեցին...
> Կհիշես երբ ռսական գումարտակը Հարավսլավիայի ռմբակոծումից հետո գրավեց Սարաևոյի օդանավակայանը, դրանից առաջ Միլոսևիչին փուռը տվին, ինչ ստացան՞.. հաղթանակած Չեչենական պատերազմ... ռուսները Միլոսևիչին խաբեցին ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես այսօր ամերիկացիները խաբեցին Միշային, ..
> Կոսովոյի դիմաց դեռ ոչինչ չէին տվել ռուսներին... ամենահարմար տարբերակը ով էր.. ռոմանտիկ Միշիկը... բոլոր դեպքերում Օսեթիան արդեն կորած էր Վրաստանի համար.. ոՌուսաստանը դա արդեն իրենն էր համարում, գեղեցիկ պրիոմ էր արևմուտքի կողմից..
> ռուսներին նոր բան չտալու համար զգուշացրեցին որ սա վերջնական քոննը չէ, բայց հիմա վերցրու.. արդեն տվեցինք .... իսկ Միշայի բնականաբար համոզելը որ ազատագրի երկիրդ այնքան էլ դժվար չի եղել մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ այցելած գոնդոլիզիկի համար..
> Միշան դեռ պիտի սովորի որ հզորների խոստումները իրենց թրի ծայրին են..


Մտահոգ ջան
Ես երկակի ստանդարտներով եմ շարժվում, ու եթե պետք լինի, տասնակի ստանդարտներով կշարժվեմ: Ոնց որ բոլորը  :Smile:  էնպես էլ ես
 :Wink:

----------


## Marduk

> Դե էլ ինչու՞ ենք ընտրություն անում…ժողովրդի կարծիքն ինչու՞ ենք հարցնում…թե՞ անցած 10 տարում լավ գործեր են արել…նախագահի նկատմամբ հարգանքը հենց նրա ընտրված լինելուց է սկսում…արած գործերը 5 տարվակտրվածքով պետք է նայել, ինչ էհիմա մի 5 տարի պիտի սպասենք ու հետո ասենք "սխալ էր", ուշ չէ՞ լինի…չընտրված նախագահի վատլինելու հնարավորությունն ավելի շատ է քան ընտրվածի, որովհոտև ոնց, որ թքեց ժողովրդի վրա ու արյան գնով նստեց, այդպես էլ ղեկավարելու է (ու հենց այդպես էլ լինում է)…կարող ես չկասկածել ապեր:


Ես չեմ ասում ընտրելը անիմաստ է:
Ասում եմ ընտրելը գարանտիա չի տալիս որ ընտրվելուց հետո հաջորդ մի ամիսը նախագահը այնպիսի բան չի անի որի տակից 1000 տարի դուրս չես գա:

Օրինակ ինչքան մարդ ձայն տվեց Արթուրին: Բայց էդ մարդը մի շաբաթվա մեջ փոխվեց: Հիմա պատկերացրու ինքը դառնար նախագահ ու մի շաբաթ հետո աներ մի լրիվ հակառակ բան որ ասել էր:

Ի՞նչ պետք է անեինք մենք: Նստեինք ասեինք լավ է անում քանի որ լեգիտիմ է՞:

հ.գ. Ի դեպ ես օրինակ գտնում եմ որ Սերժը ոչ միայն չի ընդունվում այն մարդկանց կողմից որոնք ձայն են տվել ԼՏՊ-ին, այլ ինքը հիմա կարող է չընդունվի այն մարդկանց կողմից որ նրան ձայն էին տվել: Ինքը ընտրվելուց առաջ չեր ասել որ Գյուլին հրավիրելու է Հայաստան: Դե եթե այդքան վստահ է որ Հայաստանում իրա քայլի կողմնակիցները շատ են թող ընտրվելուց առաջ ասեր դա: Բայց ընտրվեց հետո ասաց, այսինքն խաբեց իրա ընտրողին: Հիմա իրա ընտրողը հանգիստ կարա պահանջի իրա հրաժարականը: Իսկ օրինակ ոմանք որ Սերժին քֆրտում էին, Սերժի տվյալ քայլից հետո դառել են թունդ սերժամետ:

 Հիմա ստացվեց որ մարդկանց ընտրություն կապ չուներ, կապ ունեին գործերը

----------


## Artgeo

*Վաղը ժամը 15.00-ին ամբողջ աշխարհը ականատես կլինի, թե որքանով է միասնական Վրաստանը, որքանով է իր ընտրված նախագահի կողքին:*

----------


## !!Sinner!!

Վայ էդ Սահակաշվիլին վոնց էր ներվերիս ազդում...
Հիմա արդեն կհասկանա, որ ռուսների հետ կատակ անել չի կարելի: Երևի պատմության մեջ ամենաբախտախնդիր արարքն էր էս մի քանի օրվա էղածը: Սահակաշվիլին մտածում էր, որ Կոսովոյի պատմությունից հետո Ռուսաստանը էլ ռիսկ չի անի խառնվի: Մի կողմից էլ Ամերիկան էր դուխ տալի: 
Ափսոս որ դրա էշության պատճառով հասարակ ժողովուրդնա տուժում: Չնայած մեկա… Վերջը սենց մի բան պիտի լիներ, որ սաղ հասկանաին՝ Ռուսաստանին ժամանակից շուտ են սվալկա ուղարկում: Էն Ուկրաինան սկզբից մի քիչ ելույթ ունեցավ, բայց երևի Պուտինը զանգեց Յանուկովիչին, ասեց «շատ մի ոգևորվի, թե չէ գազը կփակեմ, մի ամսից Ուկրաինան իրան-իրան կփլվի»: Հիմա ձենը կտրելա:
Բայց զգացիք չէ՞ արևմուտքի ռեակցիան: Վոնց են իրար անցել: Երևի զանգել Սահակաշվիլիին ասել են «այ ախպեր, քեզ ասել էինք հաչա, ոչ թե կծի: Հիմա քո արած քաքերի տակից վո՞նց ենք դուրս գալու :Sad: »: ՆԱՏՈ-ի գլխավոր քարտուղար Յաապ Դե Խոոպսխեֆերը միանգամից հայտարարություն տարածեց, որ իրանք չեն խառնվելու, որովհետև վիդիտելի "ՄԱԿ-ի կողմից խաղաղապահ մանդատ չունեն" (յանի դժվարա՞ ՄԱԿ-ից էտ մանդատը ստանալը: Իրաքի վրա հարձակվելուց տենց պրոբլեմներ չեղան): ՄԱԿ-ի վեհաժողովն էլ սաղ օրը հավաքվումա, ինչպես միշտ մի նորմալ իտոգի չի գալիս:  Մի քանիսն էլ ուզում են պղտոր ջրում ձուկ որսան: Ազերիները ասում են, մթոմ Հայաստանից Վրաստանի վրա սամալյոտներ են թռել: Բարակ Օբաման, Մակքեյնը Ռուսաստանի մասին ավել-պակաս հաչում են, որ ընտրվեն, Սարկոզին ուզումա պահը օգտագործի, իրա ընգած ռեյտինգը բարձրացնելու համար: Մի խոսքով սաղ աշխարը սատկած էշա ման գալի, որ նալերը պոկի:
Ու ասեմ, որ սաղ գիտեին տենց մի բան լինելույա: 
Նախ՝ հայերը Իրանից գազատար էին քաշում, սենց մի բան կանխատեսելով:
Երկրորդ նշանը՝ ռուսաստանը հայկական երկաթուղին վերցրեց կառավարման, մի երկու ամիս առաջ ռուսական երկաթուղային զորքերը մտան Աբխազիա ու մոտ 20 օր առաջ պրծան երկաթգծի վերանորոգումը: Սրանից հետևումա, որ ռուսները տոչնի գիտեին երբա էտ տեղի ունենալու: Գիտեին նաև սցենարը, թե ոնց կզարգանան իրադարձությունները: Գիտեն նաև, թե ինչ տեղի կունենա ապագայում: 
Իմ կարծիքով 3-4 օրից պատերազմը կպրծնի: Հետո սաղ աշխարհը Ռուսաստանին կսկսի կյանք սովորացնելը: 
Բայց վերջում մեկա Ռուսաստանը իրանին կհասնի՝ 
1. սաղին ցույց տվեց իրա ուժը,
2. ցույց տվեց, որ դաշնակիցներին չի լքում նեղ պահին, այսինքն կարան հետը արխային ընգերություն անեն,
3. ցույց տվեց թշնամիներն ու կասկածողներին, որ լուտշե իրանց հալին պահեն,
4. Վրաստանի գահից երևի մոտ ապագայում Սահակաշվիլուն հանեն ռադ անեն,
5. ՆԱՏՈ-ին իրա տեղը ցույց տվեց, որ Վրաստանի ու Ուկրաինայի մասին մոռանա.
Հայերի համար կլինեն էս հետևանքները՝ 
1. նախ գները կթանկանան ամեն ինչի
2. միչև հոկտեմբեր-նոյեմբեր երկաթուղին կբացվի չերեզ Աբխազիա Ռուսաստան  :Smile: 




> Վաղը ժամը 15.00-ին ամբողջ աշխարհը ականատես կլինի, թե որքանով է միասնական Վրաստանը, որքանով է իր ընտրված նախագահի կողքին:


Վաղը ժամը 15:00-ին ամբողջ աշխարը կտեսնի, որ էտ վապշե եղանակ չի փոխում  :Smile: 
Պիտի միասնական լինեին, ու չթողեին, որ բանը զենքին հասներ; 
Իսկ հիմա` <<ինչ ցանես, էն կհնձես>>; 
Ու վապշե Արտ ջան, հերիքա Թիֆլիսի քարոզչական պատառիկները ֆոռումում պոստ անես  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես վրացիներին սկսեցի հարգել, երբ նրանք ազատվելով Ռուսական ճնշումից, նախագահ ընտրեցին Սահակաշվիլիին:
Այս քալյով նրանց նկատմամբ հարգանքը հաստատ չպակասեց: Զոհերի համար իհարկե ցավում եմ, բայց համարում եմ այս պատերազմը ազգային ազատագրական: Նման դեպքերում զոհերն անխուսափելի են:




> Ու վապշե Արտ ջան, հերիքա Թիֆլիսի քարոզչական պատառիկները ֆոռումում պոստ անես


Հարգելիս, եթե քեզ չեն հետաքրքրում նրա գրառումները, կարող ես շրջանցել, բայց ոչ արգելել: Ակումբում կան մարդիք, որոնք անհամբեր սպասում են լուրերի հենց նրանից:

----------


## Մարկիզ

*Бои между войсками России и Грузии ведутся за пределами буферной зоны*
(11/8/2008)

В районе трех грузинских городов - Гори, Зугдиди и Сенаки - идут бои между войсками России и Грузии. Эти города находятся за пределами так называемой буферной зоны за границей Южной Осетии.
http://kavkaz-uzel.ru/

----------


## Sunny Stream

Թբիլիսիում ապրող ընկերներիցս մեկը գրել է.
(թարգմանաբար մեջբերում եմ) 


> մերոնք արդեն դադարել են կրակել, բայց ռուսները ռմբակոծում են Վրաստանի ողջ տարածքն ու Թբիլիսին: Եթե ՆԱՏՈ-ն մեզ չօգնի, մենք կորած ենք:


...էս խեղճերը լրիվ ինֆորմացիոն բլոկադայի մեջ են, բայց դե ռուսներն էլ իզուր են Օսեթիայի տարածքից դուրս ռմբակոծություններ անում, ինչի՞ համար  :Angry2:  Էդպես էլ չհասկացա, Թբիլիսիում ռմբակոծություն եղել է՞, թե՞ չէ  :Sad:  մի քանի կադր ցույց տվեցին արվարձաններից էլ դուրս ինչ-որ ծուխ էր բարձրանում... չեմ հավատում, թե ռուսները կգային կհասնեին Թբիլիսի ու դեռ մի բան էլ անիմաստ տեղը աջ ու ձախ ռումբեր կնետեին... 
վրացիներին, ամեն դեպքում, մի բան հաջողվեց. ամբողջ Արևմուտքը միաձայն քննադատում է Ռուսաստանն ու ուզածներին չափ գոռգռում վրան: Ռուսներն էլ արդեն ներվայնությունից ու միայնակ լինելու գիտակցությունից սխալ բաներ են անում, ուզում են վախեցնել արդեն ոչ միայն Վրաստանին, այլև իր վրա ձայն բարձրացնող Արևմուտքին, Բաթումին են ռմբակոծում, Գորին... բայց էդպես ճիշտ չի´!!!  :Angry2:  
Վրաստանին ոչ մեկ էլ ռազմական օգնություն չի ցուցաբերի, պատերազմը շուտով կավարտվի... բայց վրացական իշխանությունները պիտի պատասխան տան այն սկսելու ու էդքան անմեղ մարդկանց մահվան պատճառ դառնալու համար: 

մի հարց ունեմ վրացական գործողությունները արդարացնողներին (Արթ, երևի մասնավորապես քեզ).
եթե ագրեսորները ռուսներն են և ոչ վրացիները, ինչի՞ է Հարավային Օսեթիայի 30.000 բնակիչ գաղթել Հյուսիսային Օսեթիա ու Ռուսաստան: Հո գիժ չե՞ն իրենց դժբախտացրած ագրեսորների մոտ ապաստան փնտրեն: Ի՞նչ կասես...

----------


## Վարպետ

Ես ներքոտեղադրյալ նկարներով ոչինչ ասել չեմ ուզում: Ուզում եմ, որ ուղղակի նայեք եւ հետեւություններ անեք: Սրանք վրացական քարոզչության մասնիկներ են` ռուսները ավերեցին Գորին թեմատիկայից:

1.Գորիի բնակիչը լացում է` ձեռքերի մեջ առած սպանված (ակնհայտորեն` մեջքից) բարեկամի գլուխը:


2. Նույն սպանված բարեկամը ընկած է փոշու մեջ: Նրան այնուամենայնիվ, երեւի, սպանել են փորից: Մյուս դիակը ամուր կառչած է իրեն տեղափոխողի թեւից:



3. Լացող բարեկամը հագնվել է... Կամ հետո է հանվել, երբ իմացել է իր բարեկամի մահվան մասին... Բայց եթե չգիտի դեռ իր բարեկամի մահվան մասին` ինչու է նստած լալիս` նրան փնտրելու փոխարեն?



4. Օ~, հրաշք: Զոհված բարեկամը կենդանանում է եւ նրան փրկում են վրացի զինվորականները...

Քաշել flv ֆորմատով:

----------


## Մարկիզ

*Минобороны России опровергает утверждения Грузии о продвижении войск к Тбилиси*

(11/8/2008)

Минобороны России опровергло утверждения властей Грузии о продвижении к Тбилиси. Представитель Минобороны России утверждает, что российский миротворческий контингент дислоцируется в зонах грузино-югоосетинского и грузино-абхазского конфликта.
http://kavkaz-uzel.ru/news/

----------


## Mephistopheles

> dvgray ջան, հարցը մը քեզի
> անկախ նրանից թե ով ում ինչ է հրահրել, ինչու ղարաբաղցի հայը իրավունք ունի չապրելու Ադրբեջանի սահմաներում, իսկ Օսը իրավունք չունի Վրաստանի սահմաներում չապրելու,   ինչու Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը  անձեռնամխելի է իսկ Ադրբեջանինը ոչ՞
> ինչ ես կարծում Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ամենաթեժ տարիներին, օրը ցերեկով Եվրոպայի հարևան քուչում գտնվող Կիպրոսը օկուպացնող Թուրքիային ինչ էր խանգարում գոնե մի հատ Հայաստանի վրայով անցնել ու միջազգային ղժղժոցի տակ, միթոմ թե տեղի տալով հետ գնալ ելման դիրքեր՞
> Իդիոտ Միշիկին էլի ռուսներն ու արևմուտքը խաբեցին...
> Կհիշես երբ ռսական գումարտակը Հարավսլավիայի ռմբակոծումից հետո գրավեց Սարաևոյի օդանավակայանը, դրանից առաջ Միլոսևիչին փուռը տվին, ինչ ստացան՞.. հաղթանակած Չեչենական պատերազմ... ռուսները Միլոսևիչին խաբեցին ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես այսօր ամերիկացիները խաբեցին Միշային, ..
> Կոսովոյի դիմաց դեռ ոչինչ չէին տվել ռուսներին... ամենահարմար տարբերակը ով էր.. ռոմանտիկ Միշիկը... բոլոր դեպքերում Օսեթիան արդեն կորած էր Վրաստանի համար.. ոՌուսաստանը դա արդեն իրենն էր համարում, գեղեցիկ պրիոմ էր արևմուտքի կողմից..
> ռուսներին նոր բան չտալու համար զգուշացրեցին որ սա վերջնական քոննը չէ, բայց հիմա վերցրու.. արդեն տվեցինք .... իսկ Միշայի բնականաբար համոզելը որ ազատագրի երկիրդ այնքան էլ դժվար չի եղել մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ այցելած գոնդոլիզիկի համար..
> Միշան դեռ պիտի սովորի որ հզորների խոստումները իրենց թրի ծայրին են..


Ընգեր, միգուցե ոչ թե Օսեթիան ու Աբխազիան են նվեր տալիս այլ Վրաստանը ապահով ԲԹՋ-ի դիմաց…իվերջո կերևոր չի թե տրանզիտի փողը ով է առնում

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ես ներքոտեղադրյալ նկարներով ոչինչ ասել չեմ ուզում: Ուզում եմ, որ ուղղակի նայեք եւ հետեւություններ անեք: Սրանք վրացական քարոզչության մասնիկներ են` ռուսները ավերեցին Գորին թեմատիկայից:
> 
> 1.Գորիի բնակիչը լացում է` ձեռքերի մեջ առած սպանված (ակնհայտորեն` մեջքից) բարեկամի գլուխը:
> 
> 
> 2. Նույն սպանված բարեկամը ընկած է փոշու մեջ: Նրան այնուամենայնիվ, երեւի, սպանել են փորից: Մյուս դիակը ամուր կառչած է իրեն տեղափոխողի թեւից:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Բա բնակելի շենքերի հրդեհը՞…
Կամ ո?վ ասաց, որ ամուր կառչածը հենց դիակ է:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Բա բնակելի շենքերի հրդեհը՞…


Ես հենց սկզբից պարտավորվել եմ` որեւէ մեկնաբանություն չանել :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Դիակը հարմարվում է` ողբվելու համար:

----------


## Mephistopheles

11.08.2008 22:05 : *Михаил Саакашвили выступил на заседании Совета нацбезопасности* 
Михаил Саакашвили выступил на заседании Совета нацбезопасности - он призвал своих западных союзников обеспечить ему не только моральную поддержку, и помочь противостоять России в этом конфликте. 
"До сих пор мы получали от них моральную поддержку и гуманитарную помощь, но нам нужно большее для того, чтобы остановить эту варварскую агрессию" - сказал Саакашвили в своем обращении, - его цитирует агентство "Reuters".

http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/533368-echo.html

----------


## Քամի

> Քաշել flv ֆորմատով:


քաշել չի լինում errora տալիս.....

----------


## Վարպետ

> քաշել չի լինում errora տալիս.....


Ինձ մոտ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա...

----------


## Artgeo

Ամեն ինչ պարզից էլ պարզ է, չնայած ոմանք հետս չեն համաձայնվի: Ռուսաստանը ամբողջությամբ կրկնում է 1990-91 թթվականների սցենարը: Այս 4-5 տարին Ռուսաստանը ամեն կերպ ձգտում էր Վրաստանի ընտրված նախագահին ներկայացնել որպես գիժ, աննորմալ, որպես ոչ ադեկվատ անձնավորություն: Ռուսական ԶԼՄ ներով անընդհատ Վրաստանի նախագահի անձը վիրավորող տեղեկատվություններ էին տարածվում: Այս ամենը ազդում էր նաև Վրաստանի բնակչության վրա, սակայն միևնույն է Սաակաշվիլին մնում էր Վրատանի բնակչության «Միշան» ինչպես նրան սիրալիր անվանում են: Այս տարիների ընթացքում Ռուսաստանը մի քանի անգամ փորձեց իրականացնել հեղաշրջում: Շեվարդնաձե 2-ին՝ Իգոր Գիորգաձեին նախագահ դարձնելն էր նրանց նպատակը: Չստացվե՛ց: Ու Ռուսաստանը ներքաշեց պատերազմի մեջ խաղաղ զարգացող Վրաստանին: Նոր ժողովրդավարական երկիր, որի նպատակն էր զարգանալ ու ուժեղանալ, դառնալ ցանկալի անջատողական տարածքների համար: Ու դա նրան հաջողվում էր: Վկան Ջավախքի բնակչությունը՝ որը գրեթե միշտ անջատողական է եղել, սակայն հիմա նույնիսկ ամենածայրահեղական մարդիկ խոսում էին Միշայի լավ նախագահ լինելուց: 
Սա արդեն 1991 թիվը չի, սա արդեն Գամսախուրդիան չի: 
18 տարի առաջ անկախությունը վերգտած Վրաստանը այն կրկին կորցրեց երկու տարի անց։ 2003 թվականին կրկին անկախացած Վրաստանը 

ხან მზეა და ხან ქარია
ხან გვიჭირს ხან გვიხარია
დარია თუ ავდარია
მიშა მაგარია!

Մեկ արև է, մեկ քամի է
Մեկ նեղված ենք, մեկ ուրախ ենք
Պայծառ է, թե ամպած է 
Միշան շատ ուժեղ է

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh8xt8oZ8SQ

*Վրաստանը կմնա՛ անկախ*

Շարունակեք ձեր խրախճանքը։

----------


## Grieg

> Վկան Ջավախքի բնակչությունը՝ որը գրեթե միշտ անջատողական է եղել, սակայն հիմա նույնիսկ ամենածայրահեղական մարդիկ խոսում էին Միշայի լավ նախագահ լինելուց:


http://www.evrazia.org/n.php?id=2739



> Армяне Грузии создают вооруженные формирования против Саакашвили 
> 
> В Ахалкалакском районе Грузии , компактно населенном армянами, начались волнения. Грузинскими властями предпринимались попытки сконцентрировать армянское населения в зоне их компактного проживания, с целью ограничить свободу передвижений. Сред армян Джавахетии появились первые вооруженные формирования, которые готовятся в данный момент дать отпор грузинским военным, пытающимся перенести волну этнических чисток на сей раз на территории Ахалкалаки. 
> 
> Сайты армянского движения Джавахетии не действуют. По сообщению из армянских источников к границе Грузии со стороны Армении начинают стягиваться регулярные части армянской армии.

----------


## Մարկիզ

Կարծում եմ, սուտ է, Grieg …

----------


## ars83

Բայց ինչ անխրատ մարդիկ են լինում  :Sad: 
Հեռւոստացույցով ցույց էին տալիս հայերի, որոնք գնում էին Վրաստան՝ հանգստանալու։ Նրանց հարցնում են՝ չե՞ք կարծում, որ վտանգավոր է։ Ասում են՝ գնանք, ճանապարհին կտեսնենք ոնց է, կվերադառնանք, եթե վտանգավոր լինի։

Ասա, ա՛յ մարդ, տեղդ սթրվի, էլի, աջալդ ծարավե՞լ է, ի՞նչ ես կորցրել էդ օտարի երկրում։ Մի երկու օր էլ պակաս հանգստացիր, գնա քո Սևանը...

8000 ՀՀ քաղաքացի և 2000 օտար երկրների քաղաքացիներ են Վրաստանից եկել Հայաստան, այդ թվում՝ օտարերկրյա դիվանագետներ՝ իրենց ընտանիքներով։ Որոշվել է ՀՀ մուտքի արտոնագիրը եկողներին տրամադրել անվճար, իսկ տարանցումով Զվարթնոց օդանավակայանից մեկնողներին ազատել օդային սահմանի հատման համար սահմանված պետական տուրքից։

Վրաստանի գազ մատակարարոներն առանց զգուշացման ՀՀ մտնող գազի ծավալը նվազեցրել են 30 տոկոսով, մինչդեռ ՌԴ–ն չի նվազեցրել մատակարարվող գազի ծավալները։ Վրացիները Հայռռւսգազարդի հարցմանը պատասխանել են, որ դա կապված է գազամուղի խողովակների վրա փորձարարական աշխատանքների կատարման հետ։ (Թե ասա, ձմեռվա կեսին ի՞նչ կկու) Ներկայումս գազի պակասը լրացվում է ստորգետնյա պահուստից։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայց ինչ անխրատ մարդիկ են լինում 
> Հեռւոստացույցով ցույց էին տալիս հայերի, որոնք գնում էին Վրաստան՝ հանգստանալու։ Նրանց հարցնում են՝ չե՞ք կարծում, որ վտանգավոր է։ Ասում են՝ գնանք, ճանապարհին կտեսնենք ոնց է, կվերադառնանք, եթե վտանգավոր լինի։
> 
> *Ասա, ա՛յ մարդ, տեղդ սթրվի, էլի, աջալդ ծարավե՞լ է, ի՞նչ ես կորցրել էդ օտարի երկրում։ Մի երկու օր էլ պակաս հանգստացիր, գնա քո Սևանը...*



Վրաստանում ավելի էժանա։

----------


## Norton

> *Глава МИД Франции удручен увиденным в лагере беженцев из Южной Осетии*
> 
> Глава МИД Франции Бернар Кушнер посетил лагерь беженцев из Южной Осетии во Владикавказе, после чего признался, что увиденное произвело на него тяжелое впечатление. "Впечатление самое удручающее. Иначе и быть не может, когда видишь беженцев. Я думаю, через что они прошли, попав сюда, перенесли столько страданий, некоторые потеряли близких. Так что самое главное - добиться мира, и для этого мы сюда прибыли", - заявил он. Об этом сообщает НТВ.


Փաստորեն արևմուտքը միաձայն չի պաշտպանում Միշիկին.

----------


## ars83

> Վրաստանում ավելի էժանա։


Անվտանգությունից էժա՞ն է։ 
Հասկացանք էժան է, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ՝ մի երկու օր պակաս թող հանգստանա, բայց Հայաստանում։ Թե չէ կնիկ–երեխա հավաքած գնում են Վրաստան։

----------


## Ծով

ինչ խոսք, խաղն իրականում միայն իրեն հատուկ ցինիզմով Ռուսաստանն ա սկսել ու այնուամենայնիվ թակարդը ընկավ Վրաստանը՝պատերազմի ստարտը տալով.../made in USA/

Ինչևէ...*խաղաղություն*
Արթ, պարբերաբար ասա՛ Վրաստանում ինչ ա կատարվում..ինձ հասնող տեղեկությունները խիստ միակողմանի են.. :Sad: 
Ի դեպ, արդեն բենզին տաս լիտրից ավել չեն լցնում..աչքովս տեսա :Think:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Անվտանգությունից էժա՞ն է։ 
> Հասկացանք էժան է, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ՝ մի երկու օր պակաս թող հանգստանա, բայց Հայաստանում։ Թե չէ կնիկ–երեխա հավաքած գնում են Վրաստան։


Ասածիս հեգնանքը չհասկացար...

Ավելացվել է 40 վայրկյան անց



> Ի դեպ, արդեն բենզին տաս լիտրից ավել չեն լցնում..աչքովս տեսա


Սա դեռ սկիզբնա։

----------


## Մարկիզ

*Российские войска планомерно уничтожают военную инфраструктуру Грузии*

Как сообщает корреспондент ИА REGNUM, в Тбилиси царит паника. Грузинские войска в основе своей отведены к столице. Центральное телевидение ведет агрессивную антироссийскую пропаганду, не исключая при этом, что "русские танки войдут в Тбилиси".

Между тем, по данным источника ИА REGNUM в Тбилиси, российские войска планомерно уничтожают военную инфраструктуру республики, не трогая гражданские объекты. *В частности, практически уничтожена крупнейшая грузинская военная база - Сенаки. Взята под контроль трасса между Кутаиси и Тбилиси. Заняты основные дорожные артерии, ведущие из Гори. Пока еще не проверена информация о присутствии российских частей у Мцхета (пригород Тбилиси).*
Сегодня была увеличена войсковая группировка в Абхазии - до 9 тысяч человек. Была проведена операция в городе Зугдиди и взят контроль над селом Хурча Зугдидского района. Абхазская сторона данную информацию опровергла.
http://regnum.ru/news/
Էս էլ հո սուտ չի կարող լինել…

----------


## ars83

> Ասածիս հեգնանքը չհասկացար...


Դու էլ գոնի մի սմայլիկ դնեիր։

Ժողովուրդ, ֆորումում զավախեցիներ չկա՞ն՝ պատմեն Ջավախքը ի՞նչ է անում, զորահավաքին մասնակցու՞մ է, թե՞ խուսափում է։

----------


## Մարկիզ

Էս էլ…



> *Азербайджанцы Грузии пополняют ряды добровольцев*
> Пятьдесят проживающих в Грузии азербайджанцев сегодня отправились в зону грузино-осетинского конфликта добровольцами. Об этом АПА сообщил депутат парламента Грузии Азер Сулейманов.
> 
> По его словам, он сам возглавляет группу добровольцев. "В данный момент мы ожидаем в Тбилиси очереди на получение военной формы и оружия. Сегодня вечером отбудем в зону конфликта", - цитирует депутата агентство АПА. Сулейманов также подчеркнул, что число местных азербайджанцев, желающих пойти на войну, намного больше, но пока что на передовую отправятся пятьдесят человек.
> http://regnum.ru/news/1039839.html

----------


## Mephistopheles

12.08.2008 00:23 : *Российские войска вошли ещё в один город*. 
Российские войска вошли ещё в один город.
По сообщению агентства Reuters, подразделения российской армии вошли в порт Поти на черноморском побережье. Агентство при этом ссылается на премьер-министра Грузии Ладо Гургенидзе.
Жертв в результате этой операции нет.
Ранее, напомним, порт Поти несколько раз подвергался авианалётам 

http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/533381-echo.html

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

էս ռուսները արդեն համը հանում են, սենց որ շարունակվի ՆԱՏՕ-ն էլ կխառնվի

----------


## Մարկիզ

Էս ժուռնալիստների ձեռը սաղ աշխարհն ա կրակն ընգել…

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց
Հետաքրքիր է.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/int...00/7553884.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/int...00/7551118.stm
 :Shok:  *Слова Запада мало что значат для России* 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/in_...00/7552325.stm

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց
* Посол Грузии в Азербайджане: в 25 км от Тбилиси идут бои*
(12/8/2008)

Бои между войсками России и Грузии идут в 25 км от Тбилиси, об этом поздно вечером 11 августа сообщил посол Грузии в Азербайджане Николаз Натбиладзе.
http://kavkaz-uzel.ru/news/news/date/20080812.html

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
*В Тбилиси прибывают президенты пяти стран мира*

В Тбилиси 12 августа прибывают президенты пяти стран мира. Об этом на брифинге в полночь заявил секретарь Совета национальной безопасности Грузии Александр Ломая.
По его словам, это президент Франции Николя Саркози, президент Польши Лех Качиньски, Литвы Вальдас Адамкус, Украины Виктор Ющенко и Эстони Хендрик Ильвес. "Это проявление поддержки Грузии со стороны президентов этих стран, которые намерены быть с грузинским народом до тех пор, пока оккупационные войска не покинут Грузию", - отметил он.
http://regnum.ru/news/1039853.html

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս ժուռնալիստների ձեռը սաղ աշխարհն ա կրակն ընգել…
> 
> Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց
> Հետաքրքիր է.
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/int...00/7553884.stm
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/int...00/7551118.stm
>  *Слова Запада мало что значат для России* 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/in_...00/7552325.stm
> 
> ...


Իսկ մեր դեբիլը Չինաստանում Օլիմպիական խաղեր ա տալիս…

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
12.08.2008 01:09 : *Российские войска вторглись в грузинский порт Поти.* 
Российские войска вторглись в грузинский порт Поти. Об этом сообщают западные информагентства со ссылкой на премьер-министра Грузии. Город Поти находится на Черноморском побережье страны в нескольких десятков километров от границы с непризнанной республикой Абхазия. По предварительным данным жертв в результате вторжения нет.

http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/533382-echo.html

----------


## Մարկիզ

Վա՜յ, ամեն մեկն իրա էշն ա քշում, իր շահն ա առնում՝ ստեղծված իրավիճակից…
Հըլը էս անբարոյականի զավակներն ի՞նչ են գրել.
http://www.day.az/news/georgia/127268.html

----------


## Norton

> *Грузию могут принять в НАТО досрочно*
> 11.08, 21:04 «Новые Известия» 
> 
> Завтра парламент Эстонии соберется на экстренное заседание, чтобы обсудить проект заявления «О военной агрессии России в отношении Грузии».
> 
> На нем также предполагается подписать заявление с рекомендацией к НАТО принять Грузию в альянс в ускоренном порядке. 
> 
> В проекте заявления, говорится: «Парламент поддерживает ускоренный прием Грузии в НАТО». 
> 
> Кроме того, в проекте предлагается поддержать требование «о немедленном прекращении военной деятельности и обеспечении территориальной целостности Грузии».


.....

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .....


եթե ընդունեն, միայն հետմահու

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա դա միայն կբարդացնի վիճակը ու կդարձնի վիճակն անկառավարելի, թեթ իհարկե այն այդպիսին չէ հիմա

----------


## CrusaderAM

հարգլիներս, այժմ Ալ Ջազիռով ուղիղ եթեր ցույց են տալիս ամբողջ վիճակը.. 
Ընդհանուր պատկերը.. 
վրացական բանակում կռվում են վարձկաններ, սևամոթներ... 
այս դրւթյամբ վրացական ողջ զորքերը կուտակվում են Թբիլիսի արվարձաններու, սպասում են հարձակման.. 
ռուսները գետնին են հավասարացրել Գորի քաղաքը և շարժվում են Թբիլիսիի ուղղությամբ... վաղը հանդիպում  տեղի ունենալու Սաակաշվլի և Սարկոզի այնուհետեվ մարանետկյի հետ Մեդվեդևի  հետա հանդիպելու Սարկոզին ..  բայց ինձ չի թվում, թե դա որևէ էֆեկտ կտա...  
Գորի քաղաքը ամբողջոթյամբ էվակուացված էր ... 
Փոթին ռմբակոծվելա միայն ...  ու միայն Նավահանգիստը.. քաղաք չեն մտել ....

----------


## Սամվել

> Օսեթիայի չէ, մի հատ Չարբախի չափ տարածք էլ լիներ, աչք կդներ: Բայց հարցը դրանում չէ, այլ զիջողականության բացակայության մեջ: Ռուսաստանը շարունակում է սովետի քաղաքականությունը՝ փորձում է պահպանել խորհրդային ժամանակաշրջանում ձեռք բերած լծակները, բայց արի ու տես էլ նախկինը չի, ինչ-որ Վրաստան կարողանում ա դեմ դուրս գա, հետո ինչ որ տալիս քանդ ու քարափ ա անում, բայց մեկա էն թափը չկա:


Ապեր Սովետի թափը դու տեսե՞լ ես...  Վրաստանը որ խելք ունենար դեմ չէր դուրս գա... 
Ռուսաստանը թեթև ուժա կիրառում.. շա՜տ թեթև.. ոնց որ ձեռքով ճանճ քշի...



> Սամվել
> Նախ Ռուսաստանը խայտառակ պարտություն է կրել առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմում: հետո՝ հզորագույն Հռոմեական կայսրությունը բզիկ բզիկ եղավ մի քանի տարում: Հետո Օսմանյան կայսրությունը, որը կազմաքանդվեղ այնպես գեղեցիկ ձևով, որ էլ չասած: Ռուասական կայսրրույթունը պրակտիկորեն վերջին կայսրությունն է ՝ որը ապրում ու գոյատևում է միմիայն նավթի հաշվին ու շուտով նրա վերջն էլ է գալու: Նույնիսկ կարող է դա մենք տեսնենք :


Դվ.. Քարերով ու Փեդերով կռվելու տարիները վաղուց հետևում են... Հիմա Ռուսաստանը ու մի շարք այլ երկրներ ունեն ասենք Երկիրը մի 50 անգամ կործանելու համար հերիքող սպառազինություն.. ու իրանք քանի ուրիշ մոլորակ չունեն որ տեղափոխվեն իրար դեմ չեն հելնի... կարողա ասենք էն մանր մունրներին իրար դեմ շիրա տան ու ասենք արդյուքում մեկը մի քանի տոննա նավթով առաջ ընկնի կամ էլ մի քանի մետր հողով... բայց մեծ հաշվով դա լուրջ բան չի փոխում... 

Մի հատ սնեց օրինակ բերեմ.. Պատկերևացրա մի հատ փակ սենյակում նստած ենք մի 50 հոգով... Ես ու դու մեկ էլ ասենք մի 3 հոգի ունենք մարդա մի հատ Բոմբ որով կարանք ամբողջ սենյակը վարի տենք բոլորի հետ միասին.. ու բացի դրանցի էլ մեջներից ջանովը մենք ենք... Դե հիմա ասա Ես ու Դու կկռվենք կյանքում... Ինձ թվումա չէ՛... Ուղակի կարողա ասենք 2 հոգու բռնենք կռվցնենք մեկի հագից շորերը հանենք մեզ վերցնենք... բայց մենք իրար դեմ ուղակիորեն դուրս չենք գա...  :Wink:  իսկ եթե դուրս եկանք կվերացնենք բոլորին... 

էսքան բան...

Հուսով եմ խելքները կհերիքի իրար դեմ ուղակիորեն չհելնելու համար...





> *Եթե անգամ անպարտեի Քաջն Ռուսիոն լինի, ինչ է. պետք է  բռնի ու ձևվի իր հարևանի տարա՞ծքը: Ռուսաստանը ագրեսով է: Նա կեղտոտ մեթոդներով ու ջարդ կոտորածով  զավթել  է Վրաստանից Հարավային Օսեթիան ու Աբխազիան: Նա կպած ուզում է գրավել Աջարիան ու նաև Ջավախքը: Նա բոլոր դաժան պատերազմների պրովակացիաներով սկսողն է /թուրքի նման/ ու նախաձեռնողը: Վրաստանը ընդամենը ազատագրական պատերազմի է դուրս եկել զավթիչների դեմ: Ու եթե Վրաստանը պարտվի, ապա 11-երորդ կարմիր բանակը կրկին ասպատակելու է ամբողջ Անդրկովկասը նորից մի 70 տարվա ստրկություն պարտադրելով Անդրկովկասին: Մեզ մնում է միայն օգնել Վրաստանին այս դաժան ու անհավասար պայքարում: Իսկ դուք հավեսով չարախնդում եք, հավանաբար առանց հասկանալու կամ էլ ռուսի  սրսկած պրոպագանդայից ելնելով 
> …
> Կորչի ռուսի ոտը մեր կողմերից, քանի դեռ նա ագրեսոր է:*


Դվ.. ջան որ Ռուսի ոտքը Կորչի Թուրքերը իրենց 100 տարվա պլանը իրագործման մի փորձ էլ կանեն ... համոզված եղիր... ու էսօրվա ՆԱՏՕ–ի ամենաուժեղ հետևակային զորքի դեմ մենք ոչինչ չենք կարողանա անել... 



> *ինչ ես կարծում Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ամենաթեժ տարիներին, օրը ցերեկով Եվրոպայի հարևան քուչում գտնվող Կիպրոսը օկուպացնող Թուրքիային ինչ էր խանգարում գոնե մի հատ Հայաստանի վրայով անցնել ու միջազգային ղժղժոցի տակ, միթոմ թե տեղի տալով հետ գնալ ելման դիրքեր՞*


Էս միտքը Արժանիա Հատուկ մի անգամ էլ երևալու... Ուշադիր կարդացեք ու զգացեք իրական վտանգը... 

Շնորհակալ եմ Մտահոգ ջան առողջ վերլուծության համար։  



> Artgeo հիմա ինտերնետ կա ու ակումբ մտնող բոլոր մասնակիցներն էլ կարծում եմ ստանում են բազմակողմանի ինֆորմացիա, էնքան որ ՝շատ շնորհակալ ենք մեծահոգության համար: Բայց կարծում եմ, դու ինֆորմացիայի արանքներում քո կարծիքն ես արտահայտում, որը ընդունում եմ պետք է սուբյեկտիվ լինի: Ուղղակի ցանկալի կլիներ հուզառատ արտահայտություննե քիչ լինեին, իսկ զոհերի մասին հիշատակումներում, հարգեիր և մեկ, և մյուս կողմը:


էս ի՞նչ ես խոսում...

 Արթ ջան շարունակի բազմակողմանի ինֆոից լավ բան չկա.. ինչ եք խառնվել իրար...

*ՈՒմ չի դզում թող Արտգեոին գցի Անտեսվածներից ցուցակի մեջ*  :Wink: 



> ...էս խեղճերը լրիվ ինֆորմացիոն բլոկադայի մեջ են, բայց դե ռուսներն էլ *իզուր են Օսեթիայի տարածքից դուրս ռմբակոծություններ անում*,.


Է՜  :Angry2:  Էլի սկսվեցին Երկակի ստանդարտները.. Օսերին կարելիա մահանալ իրենց տների փլատակների տակ... իսկ Վրացիներին ո՞չ  :Xeloq: 

Լավ էլ անում են.. թող 2 անգամ մտածեին ցեղասպանության ևս մեկ փորձ նախաձեռնելուց... Պետքա Վրաստանին մի 50 տարի հետ քցեն իրա կյանքով մեկ որ հասկանա ում հետ ոնց... որ հնարավոր օգևորվողներն էլ վրացիներին տենան իրանց  խղճան...

Սխալ հետևություններ չանեք.. ուղակի սենց խոսք կա "Ինչ ցանես այն էլ կհնձես"
Երևի սաղ Աշխարհին բացի Սահակաշվիլիից պարզ էր որ ռազմական ուժ կիրառելը ինչ հետևանքներ կունենա.. բայց մեկա ինքը իրա էշը քշեց... առաջին հերթին հարվածի տակ դնելով ԻՐ ժողովրդին.. Անմեղ ժողովրդին...  :Sad:

----------


## CrusaderAM

մի քիչ առաջ մահափորձ էր կազմակերպված Սաակաշվիլիի նկատմամբ, սակայն ապարդյուն...  չի հաջողվել... 
Բաքու  -   Ջեյրան Տռուբեն փայթցրել են  :LOL:  :LOL:   :LOL:  այոոոոոոոոոոո  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> .....


Էստոնացիք Աբիժնիկ են  :LOL:  Դրանք մինչև մի բան ընդունեն Վրաստանի անունը կարողա արդեն Ռուսաստան լինի  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Աչքիս Սահակաշվիլին…*|||||||*

----------


## Ծով

հմմմմմմմ..վատ ա էս պահին դա պատկերացնելը..բայց տեսնես ժողովրդիս մութ ու ցուրտ հատվածը շուտով կհասկանա՞, թե իրեն ինչ է սպասվում *միայն այն դեպքում*, երբ հարևանն է պատերազմի արհավիրքի տակ ու միջանցիկ քամին ոնց ա հոսում նաև իր երակներով...
ժո՛ղ, իսկ կանխատեսումներ կա՞ն..ինձ նոռմալ գուշակ ա պետք...քունս չի տանում :Sad: 
հայաբնակ գյուղերից ի՞նչ կա...ինձ մեկը ասեց, զենքով մտնում տանում են բոլոր տղերքին..ի՞նչ գիտեք...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ մեր դեբիլը Չինաստանում Օլիմպիական խաղեր ա տալիս…


Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ էլ անում ա: Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ է, որ Հայաստանը լռի կամ էլ շա՜տ չեզոք հայտարարություններ անի: Ռուսաստանի նման գելի հետ թարսվելը վտանգավոր է, իսկ Վրաստանն էլ Հայաստանի նման երկրի համար անհրաժեշտ հարևան է:




> հայաբնակ գյուղերից ի՞նչ կա...ինձ մեկը ասեց, զենքով մտնում տանում են բոլոր տղերքին..ի՞նչ գիտեք...


Ծո՛վ, էսօր ընկերուհիս ասեց, որ 25 տարեկանից մեծերին են տանում մենակ: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով է ճիշտ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Որ Անդրկովկասի ամենադեմոկրատական երկիրը սենց բան ա անում, ուրեմն՝ վիճակն իրոք լուրջ ա…




> *Не найдя понимания в Европе, Грузия обратила свои взоры на восток*
> 
> Грузия обратилась к Китаю с просьбой помочь в разрешении конфликта с Россией. Посол Грузии в Китае Заза Бегашвили встретился 11 августа с министром иностранных дел Китая Ян Цзечи и попросил поддержки. После встречи, в ходе брифинга для ограниченного числа иностранных и китайских журналистов Бегашвили выразил надежду, что Китай как великая держава сделает правильные выводы. При этом он не стал говорить о реакции Китая на просьбу Грузии, выразив уверенность, что Китай признаёт границы Грузии, а также, что она является независимым государством и членом ООН. По словам грузинского дипломата, он уверен, что Китай, будучи членом Совета безопасности ООН, выразит своё неприятие "агрессии против независимого государства", передает Voice of America.
> http://regnum.ru/news/1039854.html

----------


## Սամվել

> Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ էլ անում ա: Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ է, որ Հայաստանը լռի կամ էլ շա՜տ չեզոք հայտարարություններ անի: Ռուսաստանի նման գելի հետ թարսվելը վտանգավոր է, իսկ Վրաստանն էլ Հայաստանի նման երկրի համար անհրաժեշտ հարևան է:
> :


Համաձայն եմ 100 %ով.. պետք չի Հայաստանը 2ից ինչոր մեկի հետ թարսվի...

հայաստանը կարա ասենք մի քնաի հգատ պալատկա ուղարկի բան ման.. խաղաղ մարդկանց.. բայց ինչոր մեկի հետ թարսվելը մահացու կարա լինի...



> Որ Անդրկովկասի ամենադեմոկրատական երկիրը սենց բան ա անում, ուրեմն՝ վիճակն իրոք լուրջ ա…


էս գիշերը աչքիս թեժա լինելու

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հայաստանը կարա ասենք մի քնաի հգատ պալատկա ուղարկի բան ման.. խաղաղ մարդկանց.. բայց ինչոր մեկի հետ թարսվելը մահացու կարա լինի...


Այ օրինակ արտասահմանցիներին Հայաստանով տեղափոխելը շատ ճիշտ քայլ ա:

----------


## Ծով

Բյուր, իսկ ինձ Վրաստանից փախած մեր հարևանները ասացին՝ տասնվեցից սկսած..եւ պրիտոմ, հենա ընկերներիցս մեկի կուրսեցիներին, ուրեմն իրանք էլ մի տասնինը էլի :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չգիտեմ, չեմ լսել: Բայց չեմ կարծում՝ նման դաժանություն անեին: Տասնինը տարեկանը էլի հավատալի է, բայց տասնվե՞ց:  :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բյուր, իսկ ինձ Վրաստանից փախած մեր հարևանները ասացին՝ տասնվեցից սկսած..եւ պրիտոմ, հենա ընկերներիցս մեկի կուրսեցիներին, ուրեմն իրանք էլ մի տասնինը էլի


Խելքս չի կտրում: Բայց եթե տենց բան անեն, Սահակաշվիլիին պռոստը մորթելն էլ ա քիչ…

----------


## Ծով

Հայաստանը դեռևս իրան ճիշտ ա պահում... փախստականներ, դեսպաններ, մեզ մոտ դեռ խնդիր չկա, բայց, ժո՛ղ, մեր լրագրողների հիմնական մասը լրիվ միակողմանի ա խոսում/ ռուսամետ, տենց չի կարելի, թող օբյեկտիվ լինեն, երկու կողմն էլ պետք ա լուսաբանվի/   :Sad:  իսկ էն սերժիկին չեմ հասկանում ռուսներն են հուշել, որ օլիմպիկ մնա :Angry2: ...գլխավոր մինուսն ա էդ մեր..................................

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

«Շանթը» շաբաթ օրը բավական օբյեկտիվ տվեց. ուղղակի ասում էր, թե որ լրատվամիջոցն ինչ է ասում, քաշվում մի կողմ: Իսկ սերժիկն էլ, լավ կլինի, էսպես էշի ականջում քնած էլ մնա. չեզոք հայտարարություն անելը շատ դժվար կլինի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> «Շանթը» շաբաթ օրը բավական օբյեկտիվ տվեց. ուղղակի ասում էր, թե որ լրատվամիջոցն ինչ է ասում, քաշվում մի կողմ: Իսկ սերժիկն էլ, լավ կլինի, էսպես էշի ականջում քնած էլ մնա. չեզոք հայտարարություն անելը շատ դժվար կլինի:


Սերժիկը պըտի հիմա էստեղ լինի ու վերջ: Մեր հարեւան երկրում պատերազմ է, նա պետք է այստեղ լինի…

----------


## Ծով

ժո՛ղ, մարդ կա, ասում  ա, գոնե շուտ պրծնի, գնանք հանգստանալու...լավ անխելք, բայց էդքաաաաաաաա՞ն :Shok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հայաստանը դեռևս իրան ճիշտ ա պահում... փախստականներ, դեսպաններ, մեզ մոտ դեռ խնդիր չկա, բայց, ժո՛ղ, մեր լրագրողների հիմնական մասը լրիվ միակողմանի ա խոսում/ ռուսամետ, տենց չի կարելի, թող օբյեկտիվ լինեն, երկու կողմն էլ պետք ա լուսաբանվի/   իսկ էն սերժիկին չեմ հասկանում ռուսներն են հուշել, որ օլիմպիկ մնա...գլխավոր մինուսն ա էդ մեր..................................


Այ մարդ թո իրա համար լռվի Ռելաքս լինի էլի.. գա մի բան դուս տա դե արի..
Հատկապես որ խոսալուց /հատկապես խելոք բաներ/ էտքան էլ լավ չի... /մեղմ ասած/

Թո իրա համար լռվի ընդե շառից փորձանքից հեռու  :LOL:

----------


## Ծով

> Այ մարդ թո իրա համար լռվի Ռելաքս լինի էլի.. գա մի բան դուս տա դե արի..
> Հատկապես որ խոսալուց /հատկապես խելոք բաներ/ էտքան էլ լավ չի... /մեղմ ասած/
> 
> Թո իրա համար լռվի ընդե շառից փորձանքից հեռու



Սա՛մ, աչքիս իրան Չինաստանը «դզել ա»...ինչ-որ մնա էնտեղ...
կատակը մի կողմ.ճար լիներ, ճաաաաաաաաար....մեր հայ էրեխեքը բա...
Ժո՛ղ, ինձ հստակ պետք ա իմանալ որ հայաբնակ գյուղում ինչ վիճակ ա...ով, ինչ ծանոթ ունի, ճշտե՛ք էլի...
ժոոոոոոոող. շտապ պետք ա, անորոշ վիճակ ա մոտս... :Sad:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Գոնե լավ ա, որ չմտնեն Թբիլիսի մտնելը շատ անկանխատեսելի հետեւանքներ կունենա.




> *Секретарь Совбеза Грузии успокоил тбилисцев со ссылкой на МИД РФ*
> 
> Секретаря 
> Совета Национальной безопасности Грузии Александра Ломая обнадежило заявление МИД РФ о том, что российские войска не собираются входить в Тбилиси. *По словам Ломая, на грузинской территории не ведется боевых действий*. *Он при этом проинформировал, что российские войска контролируют регионы Самегрело и Шида Картли - города Поти, Зугдиди, Сенаки и Гори, добавив, что в сам город Гори российские войска не вступали, а также покинули Сенаки. Как уже сообщалось, в Сенаки была проведена операция по уничтожению военной инфраструктуры, позволяющей наносить удары по Южной Осетии.*
> *Секретарь Совбеза Грузии попытался успокоить жителей Тбилиси, заверив со ссылкой на МИД РФ, что в задачи российских войск не входит продвижение в направлении столицы Грузии.* Он также добавил, что российские миротворцы полностью контролируют *ситуацию в Зугдиди*, отстранив от несения службы грузинскую полицию. *По словам Ломая, никаких эксцессов при этом не было.*
> Между тем, как сообщает корреспондент ИА REGNUM, представители иностранных компаний массово эвакуируются из Грузии в связи с войной в Южной Осетии. В частности, компания Templar Minerals эвакуирует большинство своих сотрудников, которые участвуют в разработке золоторудного проекта в Аджарии, а также в проектах по разработке цветных металлов в Грузии. Из Грузии эвакуировался также представитель датской компании Maersk в Грузии. По прибытию в Ереван он заявил, что российские войска высадились в порту Поти.………
> http://regnum.ru/news/1039855.html


Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Մարդ բան չի հասկանում.




> *Саакашвили дает гарантию безопасности населения столицы Грузии на сутки*
> 
> "Вам станет известно за 12 часов, если какая-либо опасность будет угрожать столице. Желательно, чтобы вы по возможности находились в своих домах", - заявил президент Грузии Михаил Саакашвили на заседании Совета национальной безопасности 11 августа, обращаясь к населению Тбилиси.
> 
> Касаясь того факта, что население Тбилиси пытается покинуть город, Саакашвили заявил, что "минимум до завтра вам ничего не угрожает". Он пообещал каждый час сообщать информацию о ситуации. "У них на данном этапе нет ресурсов, чтобы попытаться занять столицу", - заявил Саакашвили, - "Очень важно, чтобы не было ощущения паники, потому, что это может создать проблемы". Он также заявил, что "цель России - устроить блокаду населения Грузии". "Они уже переходят на наше экономическое удушение, чтобы подготовить нас к какому-нибудь виду капитуляции - это является их конкретной задачей сегодня", - заявил Саакашвили. 
> http://regnum.ru/news/1039856.html

----------


## Սամվել

> Սա՛մ, աչքիս իրան Չինաստանը «դզել ա»...ինչ-որ մնա էնտեղ...


Հա բա իրան զգումա ոնց որ ձուկը ջրում... Իրա բոյի լիքը մարդ կա...  :Lol2: 

Ու իրան ոչ մեկ չի ճանաչում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Artgeo

*Грузинская власть собирается внести иск против России в суда Гааги и Страсбурга
*
Грузинская власть собирается внести иск против России в суда Гааги и Страсбурга.
Об этом заявил министр юстиции Ника Гварамиа.
Иски касаются фактов вооруженного нападения на Грузию и ее мирное население.
По словам Гварамиа, грузинская власть использует все международные механизмы, чтобы содеянное варварство не осталось безнаказанным и были применены все возможные правовые санкции.
Что касается санкций, по словам министра, это может быть как материальная, так уголовная ответственность.

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր Սովետի թափը դու տեսե՞լ ես...  Վրաստանը որ խելք ունենար դեմ չէր դուրս գա... 
> Ռուսաստանը թեթև ուժա կիրառում.. շա՜տ թեթև.. ոնց որ ձեռքով ճանճ քշի...
> 
> Դվ.. Քարերով ու Փեդերով կռվելու տարիները վաղուց հետևում են... Հիմա Ռուսաստանը ու մի շարք այլ երկրներ ունեն ասենք Երկիրը մի 50 անգամ կործանելու համար հերիքող սպառազինություն.. ու իրանք քանի ուրիշ մոլորակ չունեն որ տեղափոխվեն իրար դեմ չեն հելնի... կարողա ասենք էն մանր մունրներին իրար դեմ շիրա տան ու ասենք արդյուքում մեկը մի քանի տոննա նավթով առաջ ընկնի կամ էլ մի քանի մետր հողով... բայց մեծ հաշվով դա լուրջ բան չի փոխում... 
> 
> Մի հատ սնեց օրինակ բերեմ.. Պատկերևացրա մի հատ փակ սենյակում նստած ենք մի 50 հոգով... Ես ու դու մեկ էլ ասենք մի 3 հոգի ունենք մարդա մի հատ Բոմբ որով կարանք ամբողջ սենյակը վարի տենք բոլորի հետ միասին.. ու բացի դրանցի էլ մեջներից ջանովը մենք ենք... Դե հիմա ասա Ես ու Դու կկռվենք կյանքում... Ինձ թվումա չէ՛... Ուղակի կարողա ասենք 2 հոգու բռնենք կռվցնենք մեկի հագից շորերը հանենք մեզ վերցնենք... բայց մենք իրար դեմ ուղակիորեն դուրս չենք գա...  իսկ եթե դուրս եկանք կվերացնենք բոլորին... 
> 
> էսքան բան...
> 
> ...


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Ողբամ վիճակտ հայ ժողովուրդ
սա էլ քո առաջադեմ երիտասարդության ներկայացուցիչի կարծիքն ա
հիմա պատկերացնել անգամ սարսափելի է, թե հետադեմ երիտասարդությունը ինչ ա ասում 
 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> *Пентагон подтверждает, что Россия уничтожила военную систему оперативного командования Грузии*
> 
> Система оперативного управления ПВО Грузии разрушена. Об этом анонимный представитель Минобороны США заявил 11 августа в интервью CNN.
> 
> "Российские удары по Грузии, включая атаки на радары и системы коммуникации, опустошили систему оперативного управления страны до такой степени, что грузинское руководство может не знать о ситуации на местах", - сообщил представитель Пентагона


...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համաձայն եմ 100 %ով.. պետք չի Հայաստանը 2ից ինչոր մեկի հետ թարսվի...
> 
> հայաստանը կարա ասենք մի քնաի հգատ պալատկա ուղարկի բան ման.. խաղաղ մարդկանց.. բայց ինչոր մեկի հետ թարսվելը մահացու կարա լինի...
> 
> էս գիշերը աչքիս թեժա լինելու


Ապեր, ՍՍ-ն պիտի արձակուրդը թողեր ու մի ակնթարթում Հայաստան գար ոչ թե սպասեր մինչև շաբաթվա վերջ…

Հույսով եմ հասկանում եք չէ՞ որ ոչ մի բեռնատար գնացք, մեքենա և որևէ փոխադրամաիջոց Հայաստան ոչինչ չի բերելու ու Հայաստանից ոչինչ դուրս չի գալու գոնե մինչև շաբաթվա վերջ… գազի քանակությունն արդեն ընկել է և կշարունակի ընկնել…սրան ասում են տոտալ բլոկադա…

Էդ հիմարը պիտի գար ու փորձեր ինչ որ ձևով միջնորդ հանդիսանար հրադադար կնքելու համար…գոնե փորձեր աներ, ինչ որ ձևով հասկացներ Ռուսաստանին որ սա մեզ վրա շատ վատ է անրադառնում, ոչ թե վեր ընկներ Չինաստանում…էս կոնֆլիկտից ոչ ոք այնքան չի տուժում ինչքան մենք…մինչև շաբաթվա վերջ եթե բան չեղավ, մենք սկսելու ենք մեր կաշվի վրա զգալ…սա երկրի ղեկավարի պահվածք չի, չեզոքությունն էլ անտարբերություն չի նշանակում…ինչ պիտի գա սաի "ժողովուրդ մենք մեզնից ոչինչ չենք ներկայացնում ու բան չենք կարող անել,  ընենց որ օլիմպիական խաղեր նայեք քիչ կերեք որ շատ մնա ու երկար դիմանաք"" մի հատ գար ու ժողովրդին կոչով դիմեր  ու բացատրեր իրավիճակը, վաղը-մյուս-օր շատ հնարավոր է փախստականների հոսք դեպի Հայաստան, համենայն դեպս ջվախահայությունը Թուրքիա չի փախնելու ոչ էլ Ադրբեջան (եթե մենք այս վերաբերմունքն ունենք, դա էլ բացառված չէ) …զանգեր Պուտինին  ու Սաակաշվիլուն, գոնե ձևի համար ու փորձեր մի բան անել… Թե՞ մեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ էնքան լավ է կազմակերպված որ նախագահի կարիքը չկա…

Պարտադիր չէ մեկնումեկի հետ թարսվես…սրան հենց դիվանագիտություն են ասում

----------


## Joelle

Азербайджанцы Грузии пополняют ряды добровольцев Грузии


Пятьдесят проживающих в Грузии азербайджанцев сегодня отправились в зону грузино-осетинского конфликта добровольцами. Об этом АПА сообщил депутат парламента Грузии Азер Сулейманов.По его словам, он сам возглавляет группу добровольцев. "В данный момент мы ожидаем в Тбилиси очереди на получение военной формы и оружия. Сегодня вечером отбудем в зону конфликта", - цитирует депутата агентство АПА. Сулейманов также подчеркнул, что число местных азербайджанцев, желающих пойти на войну, намного больше, но пока что на передовую отправятся пятьдесят человек.

ՄԵնակ դա էր պակասում :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Азербайджанцы Грузии пополняют ряды добровольцев Грузии
> 
> 
> Пятьдесят проживающих в Грузии азербайджанцев сегодня отправились в зону грузино-осетинского конфликта добровольцами. Об этом АПА сообщил депутат парламента Грузии Азер Сулейманов.По его словам, он сам возглавляет группу добровольцев. "В данный момент мы ожидаем в Тбилиси очереди на получение военной формы и оружия. Сегодня вечером отбудем в зону конфликта", - цитирует депутата агентство АПА. Сулейманов также подчеркнул, что число местных азербайджанцев, желающих пойти на войну, намного больше, но пока что на передовую отправятся пятьдесят человек.
> 
> ՄԵնակ դա էր պակասում


Դե կարևորը սրան ռուսենրը տեղյակ լինեն, որ իմանան, ով ա իրանց թշնամիների շարքում  :Wink: 

Տեսնում եք էս հիմար ամերիկացիները ինչ մեկնաբանություններ են տալիս ու ինչ ձևով են կառավարում իրանց երկրի մասաների ուղեղները: Բոլոր թերթերը գրում են, որ Խեղճ, փոքր երկիրը պայքարում է Ռուսաստանի արջի հետ  :Smile:   Իրականում, ամերիկայի կառավարությունը նենցա անում, որ Ռուսաստանը ընդմիշտ մնա ամերիկացիների ուղեղներում, որպես արջ; Իսկ իրանք որ Յուգոսլավիան, Աֆղանստանը ու Իրաքը հողի հետ հավասարացրին, ու մինչև հիմա Իրաքը ու Աֆղանստանը չեն կարողանում ոտքի կանգնել ամերիկյան դեմոկրատիայից դա նորմալ ա;

Իսկ ամերիկացիք լրիվ մանիակ են; Մի հայ, որ գնացել ա էնտեղ ա ապրում, մեզ ասում ա, ԱՄՆի նման երկիրը երբեք չի կարող վատ բան անել ուրիշ երկրի համար, ինչ որ անում է, լավն է անում  :Smile:  Լավ է գոնե իրանք են հավատում դրան;

Հ.Գ» Համաձայն եմ, ռուսներն էլ լիքը թերություններ ունեն  :Tongue:

----------


## Joelle

Հա, Բուշը պահանջում է դուրս բերել ռուսական զորքերը,իսկ Իռաքի մասին մոռացել  է???
Ոնց հասկանում եմ Ամերիկա և Ռուսաստան պատերազմի կողքով դժվար ել անցնենք.. :Sad: 
Ու Ընդհանրապես ինչ-որ համաշխարհայինի հոտ է գալիս :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: :

----------


## Cesare

> Հա, Բուշը պահանջում է դուրս բերել ռուսական զորքերը,իսկ Իռաքի մասին մոռացել  է???
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ Ամերիկա և Ռուսաստան պատերազմի կողքով դժվար ել անցնենք..
> Ու Ընդհանրապես ինչ-որ համաշխարհայինի հոտ է գալիս:


Ահա, մեր պես մտածողները շատանում են ...
Լավ կլնի չե սկսի 3րդ համաշխարհայինը, մեր քթի տակ ...  :Smile: 
Բայց հազիվ թե ...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հա, Բուշը պահանջում է դուրս բերել ռուսական զորքերը,իսկ Իռաքի մասին մոռացել  է???
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ Ամերիկա և Ռուսաստան պատերազմի կողքով դժվար ել անցնենք..
> Ու Ընդհանրապես ինչ-որ համաշխարհայինի հոտ է գալիս:


Աստված չանի ,հեռու տենց բաներից :Sad:

----------


## Marduk

Ինձ թվում է ռուսական տանկերը չեն մտնի Թբիլիսի:
Հիմա իրանք մտնում են վրացական ռազմաբազանները, պայթեցնում են դրանք ու դուրս են գալիս: Սենակայում օրինակ ասում են բազան պայթեցրել են ու դուրս են եկել: Գորիում էլ մեծ ավիաբազա կա կարծեմ:
Հիմա Ռուսաստանը նույնատիպ օպերացիա է անում ինչ որ ՆԱՏՈ-ն Սերբիայում:
Զրկում են լրիվ ռազմական ինֆրաստուկտուրայից:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
3-րդ համաշխարհային կարծում եմ չի լինի:
Ես ինչքան նայում եմ, ինձ թվում է Ռուսաստանը ու ԱՄՆ-ը ինչ որ պայմանավորվածության են եկել:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ապեր, ՍՍ-ն պիտի արձակուրդը թողեր ու մի ակնթարթում Հայաստան գար ոչ թե սպասեր մինչև շաբաթվա վերջ…


Էտ հումորով էի ասում, որ լավա ընդեղ մնա  :LOL: 

Բայց եթե լուրջ լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում... բայց դե ուրա՞ էտքանը հասկանար...

Իսկ թարսվել ասելով հասկանում եմ որ ասենք բռնի էշ էշ ասի Ռուսները լավ են անում..,. /հեռու չի :LOL: /.. Բայց դե դժվար կողքից կհուշեն...



> ՄԵնակ դա էր պակասում


Ինչի Ադրբեջանցիք կարողա՞ Տերմինատոր են։ 50 հոգի ավելի 50 հոի պակաս բան չի փոխում... Նույն բաննա որ Սաղ Ադրբեջանը միանա Վրաստանին.. ավելի լավ :Smile:  մեկա բան չեն կարա փոխեն...



> Ահա, մեր պես մտածողները շատանում են ...
> Լավ կլնի չե սկսի 3րդ համաշխարհայինը, մեր քթի տակ ... 
> Բայց հազիվ թե ...


Ապեր համաշխարհայինը որտեղ էլ լինի դա աշխարհիվերջը կլինի... ընենց որ տեղը կապ չունի..

----------


## Արտիստ

> Ինձ թվում է ռուսական տանկերը չեն մտնի Թբիլիսի:
> Հիմա իրանք մտնում են վրացական ռազմաբազանները, պայթեցնում են դրանք ու դուրս են գալիս: Սենակայում օրինակ ասում են բազան պայթեցրել են ու դուրս են եկել: Գորիում էլ մեծ ավիաբազա կա կարծեմ:
> Հիմա Ռուսաստանը նույնատիպ օպերացիա է անում ինչ որ ՆԱՏՈ-ն Սերբիայում:
> Զրկում են լրիվ ռազմական ինֆրաստուկտուրայից:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 3-րդ համաշխարհային կարծում եմ չի լինի:
> Ես ինչքան նայում եմ, ինձ թվում է Ռուսաստանը ու ԱՄՆ-ը ինչ որ պայմանավորվածության են եկել:


ռուսների հիմնական եկրու նպատակները՝ լիովին ոչնչացնել կամ թուլացնել Վրաստանի ռազմական հնարավորությունները,զրկել կայուն ինֆրաստրուկտուրայից,և երկրոդ նպատակը,հասնել այն բանին որ Սահակաշվիլին հեռանա...

մինչև այս երկու պահանջները կամ նպատակները չիրագործվեն պատերազմը չի դադարի.չնայած մարտերը իստ իս մոտակա երկու օրվա ընթացքում այլևս չեն լինի,բայց պատերազմը դեռ երկար է շարունակվելու...

----------


## Elmo

> Հա, Բուշը պահանջում է դուրս բերել ռուսական զորքերը,իսկ Իռաքի մասին մոռացել  է???
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ Ամերիկա և Ռուսաստան պատերազմի կողքով դժվար ել անցնենք..
> Ու Ընդհանրապես ինչ-որ համաշխարհայինի հոտ է գալիս:


Չի գալիս Joelle ջան մի անհանգստացի: Եթե ԱՄՆ մի վարկյան իսկ չկասկածի, որ Ռուսաստանի հետ պատերազմը չի հանգեցնի իր և աբողջ մոլորակի կործանմանը, կսկսի այդ պատերազմը: Բայց կա Ռուսաստանի "միջուկային վահան" հասկացությունը: Կա ևս մեկ փաստ Ռուսաստան-Չինաստան դաշնք, որը մեղմ ասած իվիճակի է միաժամանակ պատերազմելու Երկրի վրա գտնվուղ բոլոր պետությունների հետ: Եվ իհարկե կհաղթի այդ պատերազմը(եթե դա կարելի կլինի հաղթանակ անվանել): 2 գերհզոր երկրներ՝ Չինաստան և Ռուսաստան, որոնցից մեկը զբաղեցնում է աշխարհի ցամաքի 1/6-ը մյուսում բնակվում է աշխարհի մարդկության 1/6-ը, և երկուսն էլ ունեն այնքան միջուկային զենքի պաշար, որով հնարավոր է պայթեցնել մոլորակը մի քանի անգամ(ԱՄՆ նույնպես ունի), ոչ ոք չի հանդգնի սկսել այդպիսի պատերզմ, որովհետև կպարտվի(կոչնչանա մոլորակը) մարդկությունը:

----------


## Joelle

> Էտ հումորով էի ասում, որ լավա ընդեղ մնա 
> Ինչի Ադրբեջանցիք կարողա՞ Տերմինատոր են։ 50 հոգի ավելի 50 հոի պակաս բան չի փոխում... Նույն բաննա որ Սաղ Ադրբեջանը միանա Վրաստանին.. ավելի լավ մեկա բան չեն կարա փոխեն...


չէ, 50 հոգու հարցը չէ, գաղափարի հարցն է: Դա Վատ Է,շատ Վատ է:

----------


## Marduk

> հասնել այն բանին որ Սահակաշվիլին հեռանա...


Չեմ կարծում որ այս կետի վրա մինչև վերջ պնդեն: Ի վերջո դա վրաց ժողովուրդը պետք է հասկանա:
Միլոշևիչն էլ միանգամից չհեռացավ, չնայած որ Կոսովոյում խայտառակ պարտություն կրեց:

Ուղղակի հետո ժողովուրդը հասկացավ որ անիմաստ է այդպիսի նախագահ ունենալը որին նույնիսկ ամենամոտիկ դաշնակիցները չօգնեցին:

Ես կարծում եմ վրացիք շատ շուտ կհրաժարվեն Սահակաշվիլուց, բայց դա չի լինի այս մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Իրականում, հաստատ ռուսները թքած ունեն օսետիների վրա, ոնց և մնացած ազգերի ներկայցուցիչների վրա, ու զզվում են բոլորից; Խոսքը համ իշխանությունների մաիսն ա համ էլ սովորական ժողովրդի; 
Հիմա համոզված եմ, մի հատ օսետ որ տեսնեն Մոսկվայում փողոցում, կարողա բռնեն սպանեն, չէ՞   Նենց որ, սա էլ  ա պատրվակ, ու ոնց որ թե ռուսները արդեն շատ են ոգեորվում: Ստեղ մնում ա նայել ու սովորել ուրիշի սխաների վրա; Ու Սաակաշվիլին ուղակի դեբիլա, որ իրա երկրին էտ օրը քցեց, իրա հիմար քայլերի հետևանքով էսօր իրա հողի վրայով ռուս ա ման գալիս; Ճիշտ ա, չեմ կարծում, որ վնաս կտան քաղաքացիներին, նկատի ունեմ, մենակ ռազմական օբյեկտներն են վերացնում, բայց իրա երկիրը դեռ երկար ժամանակ սրա պտուղները կքաղի, հիմնակաում տնտեսական;

----------


## Norton

> Ես կարծում եմ վրացիք շատ շուտ կհրաժարվեն Սահակաշվիլուց, բայց դա չի լինի այս մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում:


Չէս ամաչում Մարդուկ, ինչպ՞ես կարող մեծն վրաց ժողովուրդը հրաժարվել իր ընտրած նախագահից, որին քնքշորեն Միշիկ է անվանում կամ Միշա՜: Նախագահ, ով մաքառում է օտար զավթիչների դեմ ծնկի չի՛ գա, կմնա անկա՛խ ու կտանի իր երկիրը ՝ դեպի պայծառ ապագա:

----------


## Marduk

> "Таймс": Грузинские военные в панике убегали из Гори, а жители спокойно дожидались русских
> 
> Грузинские военные бросили Гори без единого выстрела и начали хаотичное паническое отступление. Как пишет британская газета "Таймс", отступление грузинских войск стало неожиданностью для местных жителей, которые в ужасе остались дожидаться прихода российских войск. "Убегая из Гори в столицу, военнослужащие советовали жителям оставить город и последовать их примеру", - пишет издание. Источник отмечает, что "грузинские военнослужащие выглядели совершенно деморализованными и потерявшими волю к сопротивлению". "Однако, часть жителей Гори не собирается оставлять город. *Мы 100 лет жили с русскими, и я не понимаю, для чего эта война. Американцы мне не нужны. Я хочу жить в мире с Россией*", - отметила 70-летняя жительница города.


www.regnum.ru/news/1040091.html

Ուշադրություն դարձրեք որ սա գրում է անգլիական Թայմսը
Այսինքն հասարակ վրացի ժողովուրդը չի վախենում ռուսական զորքից:

----------


## Elmo

> Իրականում, հաստատ ռուսները թքած ունեն օսետիների վրա, ոնց և մնացած ազգերի ներկայցուցիչների վրա, ու զզվում են բոլորից; Խոսքը համ իշխանությունների մաիսն ա համ էլ սովորական ժողովրդի;


Իհարկե թքած չունեն. Ընկերս Մոսկվայում ա ապրում 20 րոպե առաջ եմ հետը խոսացել: Ինքը հաստատեց , որ ռուսները իրենց բնակարաններում օսեթիա-ից փախստականներ են ընունում, իրենց տներից հագուստ, անկողնային պարագաներ, կոշիկ են ուղարկում: Ու ասաց, որ ազգությամբ վրացի ՌԴ քաղաքացիներին առավել ուշադիր են, իսկ դեսպանատները(Վրաստանի, ԱՄՆ և Ուկրաինաի) ուժեղացված պահպանության տակ են առել: Նույն ընկերոջս հարազատ քեռին Թբիլիսիում է, Վրաստանի քաղաքացի է, ասաց, որ քեռին իրեն պատմում էր
«Վրաստանի բոլոր ռազմական և ստրատեգիական կառուցները ռմբակոծվում են, նույնիսկ Թբիլիսիի մոտ և ներսում, ոչ մի քաղաքացիական շենք չի ռմբահարվել, ամեն ինչ անում են ոսկերչական ճշտությամբ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ մարդիկ վախեցած են, ոմանք նկուղներ են մտել, կամ մեծ քանակությամբ սնունդ ու վառելիք են առնում, պատրաստվում են, իսկ իշխանությունները ավելի են վախեցնում, ասելով թե Ռուսական տանկերը գալիս են Թբիլիսի, մարդիկ ինֆորմացիա են ստանում զանգելով րիեց Ռուսաստանի բարեկամներին և ծանոթներին»:

----------


## Norton

> *Միշիկ Սահակաշվիլի. Ռուսական զորքերը կիսել են Վրաստանը*
> 
> Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլին հայտարարել է, թե ռուսական զորքերի կողմից Գորի քաղաքին մերձակա արեւելք-արեւմուտք գլխավոր ավտոմայրուղու գրավմամբ իր երկիրը կիսվել է: 
> 
> Ազգային անվտանգության խորհրդի նիստի ժամանակ Սահակաշվիլին հայտնել է, որ ռուսաստանյան զորքերը հասել են կենտրոնական մայրուղուն եւ կտրել հաղորդակցությունը Վրաստանի արեւելքի եւ արեւմուտքի միջեւ: 
> 
> Չնայած Վրաստանի տարածք մտնելու ծրագրերի բացակայության մասին ռուսական կողմի հավաստիացումներին` հաղորդվում է Գորի, Սենակի, Զուգդիդի եւ Կուրգա բնակավայրերի գրավման մասին: 
> 
> Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլիի տվյալներով` Ռուսաստանը Վրաստան է ուղարկել 20 հազար զինծառայող եւ 500 տանկ: 
> ...


*
azatutyun.am*

----------


## Marduk

Հենց նոր ՍԻենենով քննարում էին Վրաստանի հաևցը Ռուսաստանը ու Եվրոպան

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> То по теле говорит, что столицу вот-вот возьмут, то опять выступает с обратными тезисами. А вот это вообще шедеврально, это вообще диагноз:
> 
> В понедельник вечером президент Грузии Михаил Саакашвили на заседании совета нацбезопасности Грузии заявил, что российских войск в городе Гори нет. 
> Грузинский президент также уточнил, что колонна танков, замеченная недалеко от Тбилиси, оказалась грузинской и двигалась в сторону Гори.


http://kornelij.livejournal.com/415878.htm
Որ ասում եմ հատուկ է պանիկա քցում..:

----------


## Elmo

> Որ ասում եմ հատուկ է պանիկա քցում..:


Բարեբախտաբար ժողովուրդը մասսայական խուճապի չի մատնվում: Մոտ 1 000 000 վրացի  ապրում է Ռուսաստանում, իսկ նրանց հարազատները զանգում ու իմանում են, որ նման բաներ չկան, որ իրենց խառավարությունը խուճապ ա առաջացնում: Առավել զգույշները խուճապի մատնվում են, բայց հիմնականում դա մասսայական բնույթ չի կրում:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Медведев прекращает операцию в Грузию
> 
> Выступая по РТР 12 августа Дмитрий Медведев заявил, что принял решение завершить операцию по принуждения грузинских властей к миру. Он считает, что цель операции достигнута - безопасность миротворцев и гражданского населения восстановлена. Агрессор наказан и понес большие потери. Его вооруженные силы деморализованы.
> 
> Напомним, в ночь на 8 августа, в день открытия Олимпийский игр в Пекине, нарушив предварительные договоренности о прекращения огня в зоне конфликта, президент Грузии Михаил Саакашвили начал операцию "по наведению конституционного порядка". В результате вероломного применения огня в Южной Осетии погибли более 1600 мирных жителей. Обстрелу подверглись и позиции российских миротворцев. В России хлынул поток беженцев в десятки тысяч человек. Россия была вынуждена применить военную силу для подавления огня и прекращения геноцида осетинского населения. Операция российских миротворцев в Грузии продолжалась три дня.


http://www.regnum.ru/news/1040166.html

վերջ

----------


## Marduk

Վերջացավ մի հերթական անիմաստ պատերազմ, որը սանձազերծվեց միայն այն պատճառով որ մի խումբ մարդիկ կարծում են, որ ունեն ավելի շատ իրավունքներ քան մյուսները:

 Հուսով եմ վրաց ժողովուրդը կհասկանա որ օսերը, աբխազները ու ասենք հայերը նույնպես մարդ են ու իրավունք ունեն գոնե մշակութային ավտոնոմիա ունենալու:

  ի դեպ այստեղ շատ են Ռուսաստանին հայհոյողները: Բայց գոնե թող մի հատ նայեք թե Ռուսաստանը իր ազգային փոքրամասնություններին ինչքան ավտոնոմիաներ է տվել:

----------


## Elmo

*"агрессор наказан"*
Սահակաշվիլին իր զինվորներին մսաղացի տակ ուղարկեց: :Sad:  *Թույլ նյարդեր ունեցող և զգայուն մարդկանց խորհուրդ եմ տալիս չնայել*
http://osinform.ru/uploads/posts/200...rr-rrrr-11.jpg
http://osinform.ru/uploads/posts/200...-rr-rrrr-9.jpg
http://osinform.ru/uploads/posts/200...-rr-rrrr-8.jpg
http://osinform.ru/uploads/posts/200...rr-rrrr-12.jpg

----------


## Grieg

http://azatkamq.net/node/12

----------


## Artgeo

> Դե կարևորը սրան ռուսենրը տեղյակ լինեն, որ իմանան, ով ա իրանց թշնամիների շարքում


Վրաց բանակում լիքը հայ կա:

----------


## Elmo

> Վրաց բանակում լիքը հայ կա:


Որ ման գանք Ռուսական բանակում էլ լիքը վրացի գտնվեն: Նույնիսկ կադրային սպաներ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իհարկե թքած չունեն. Ընկերս Մոսկվայում ա ապրում 20 րոպե առաջ եմ հետը խոսացել: Ինքը հաստատեց , որ ռուսները իրենց բնակարաններում օսեթիա-ից փախստականներ են ընունում, իրենց տներից հագուստ, անկողնային պարագաներ, կոշիկ են ուղարկում: Ու ասաց, որ ազգությամբ վրացի ՌԴ քաղաքացիներին առավել ուշադիր են, իսկ դեսպանատները(Վրաստանի, ԱՄՆ և Ուկրաինաի) ուժեղացված պահպանության տակ են առել: Նույն ընկերոջս հարազատ քեռին Թբիլիսիում է, Վրաստանի քաղաքացի է, ասաց, որ քեռին իրեն պատմում էր
> «Վրաստանի բոլոր ռազմական և ստրատեգիական կառուցները ռմբակոծվում են, նույնիսկ Թբիլիսիի մոտ և ներսում, ոչ մի քաղաքացիական շենք չի ռմբահարվել, ամեն ինչ անում են ոսկերչական ճշտությամբ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ մարդիկ վախեցած են, ոմանք նկուղներ են մտել, կամ մեծ քանակությամբ սնունդ ու վառելիք են առնում, պատրաստվում են, իսկ իշխանությունները ավելի են վախեցնում, ասելով թե Ռուսական տանկերը գալիս են Թբիլիսի, մարդիկ ինֆորմացիա են ստանում զանգելով րիեց Ռուսաստանի բարեկամներին և ծանոթներին»:


Լավ էլի....    Կարամ մի քանի հատ Livejournal ից լինկեր տամ, կարդաս, սիրտդ կխառնի, թե ինչեր են խոսում ռուսները իրար մեջ ու ինչքան են հրճված, որ իրանց հայրենակիցները ոտի տակ են տալիս չեմ/ ուզում ասեմ ինչ բառերով են բնութագրում վրացիներին/  հողերը;  Շատ ցավալի ա, ինչ ուզում ա լինի, վրացիները մեզ եղբայր ժողովուրդ են, չպետք  ա ռուսները տենց երջանկանան  :Bad: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Վրաց բանակում լիքը հայ կա:


Հա, բայց Վրաստանի քաղաքացի, դա նրանց պարտքն ա, պաշտպանել իրենց հայրենիքը, Վրաստանը փաստացի հայերի հայրենիքն ա;

Իսկ ադրբեջանցիք սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ են գնացել

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Հետաքրքիր է, ցեղասպանություն բառը մտքներովդ անցե՞լ էր մինչև հերթական լուրերի թողարկումը. խոսքս, իհարկե, ռուսական լուրերի մասին ա. դուք օբյեկտիվից բացի ուրիշ չեք էլ նայում:

----------


## Elmo

> Լավ էլի....    Կարամ մի քանի հատ Livejournal ից լինկեր տամ, կարդաս, սիրտդ կխառնի, թե ինչեր են խոսում ռուսները իրար մեջ ու ինչքան են հրճված, որ իրանց հայրենակիցները ոտի տակ են տալիս չեմ/ ուզում ասեմ ինչ բառերով են բնութագրում վրացիներին/  հողերը;  Շատ ցավալի ա, ինչ ուզում ա լինի, վրացիները մեզ եղբայր ժողովուրդ են, չպետք  ա ռուսները տենց երջանկանան


Ընկերս պատմեց, որ խանութում մի ռուս իր հետ աշխատող վրացու ասել եր «տենում ե՞ս ոնց ենք ձեզ ճխլում» վրացին առանց մտածելու հանելա եդ ռուսին փողոց ու կիսամեռ վիճակի ա հասցրել ծեծելով: Ոստիկանները վրացուն տարել էին: Դա պետական վերաբերմունիքի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Վրացի Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիներին պետությունը ոչ մի ճնշման չի ենթարկում, ագրեսիվ որոշ ռուսների պահվածքը համարում եմ նորմալ:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Հա, բայց Վրաստանի քաղաքացի, դա նրանց պարտքն ա, պաշտպանել իրենց հայրենիքը, Վրաստանը փաստացի հայերի հայրենիքն ա;
> 
> Իսկ ադրբեջանցիք սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ են գնացել


Էտ Ադրբեջանցիները նույնպես Վրաստանի քաղաքացիներ են:

----------


## Elmo

> Հետաքրքիր է, ցեղասպանություն բառը մտքներովդ անցե՞լ էր մինչև հերթական լուրերի թողարկումը. խոսքս, իհարկե, ռուսական լուրերի մասին ա. դուք օբյեկտիվից բացի ուրիշ չեք էլ նայում:


YouTube-ում եմ պատահաբար տեսել, որ պատերազմա սկսվել: Հետո բլոգերից իմացել եմ ինչ ակատարվում: Առաջինը ինչ մտածել եմ եդ մասին՝ «հողը ժողովրդի հետ վերցնելը անհնար ա, նշանակում ա ցեղասպանություն են անում» Լավա ռուսները հասան:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Լավա ռուսները հասան:


Ընդհանրապես ռուսները ըմբոստացողների վրա լավ են հասնում, Չեչնյան քեզ օրինակ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Վերջացավ մի հերթական անիմաստ պատերազմ, որը սանձազերծվեց միայն այն պատճառով որ մի խումբ մարդիկ կարծում են, որ ունեն ավելի շատ իրավունքներ քան մյուսները:
> 
>  Հուսով եմ վրաց ժողովուրդը կհասկանա որ օսերը, աբխազները ու ասենք հայերը նույնպես մարդ են ու իրավունք ունեն գոնե մշակութային ավտոնոմիա ունենալու:
> 
>   ի դեպ այստեղ շատ են Ռուսաստանին հայհոյողները: Բայց գոնե թող մի հատ նայեք թե Ռուսաստանը իր ազգային փոքրամասնություններին ինչքան ավտոնոմիաներ է տվել:


Համաձայն եմ  :Smile:   Ելցինի ժամանակ և մասամբ Պուտինի կառավարման ժամանակ ազգային փոքրամասնությունները լրիվ լքված վիճակում էին, բայց հիմա մի քիչ խելքի են եկել, սկսել են զբաղվել ռեգիոնների հարցերով;
Ռուսաստանի վատը այն է, որ մեր նման փոքր պետություններին կուլ է տալիս, և չի առաջարկում ոչինչ հավատարիմ մնալու փոխարեն, փոխանակ ինչ-որ համագործակցություն առաջարկելու, փոխշահավետ բաներ առաջարկելու միայն ուժի զոռով է փորձում պահել երկրին իր կողքը, ինչպես Վրաստանի դեպքում;

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Հետաքրքիր է, ցեղասպանություն բառը մտքներովդ անցե՞լ էր մինչև հերթական լուրերի թողարկումը. խոսքս, իհարկե, ռուսական լուրերի մասին ա. դուք օբյեկտիվից բացի ուրիշ չեք էլ նայում:


Կարող եմ նույնիսկ ասել, որ հենց առաջին օրը իմ մտքով անցել էր ցեղասպանություն բառը, մեկ օր անց նոր սկսեցին լուրերում օգտագործել այդ բառը, քանի որ ցանկացած մարդ երբ տեսնում ա, որ քաղաքացիականների գլխին բոմբ են գցում ու ստիպում, որ հեռանա իր երկրից, մտածում ա, որ "ցեղասպանություն" ա տեղի ունենում

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Ընկերս պատմեց, որ խանութում մի ռուս իր հետ աշխատող վրացու ասել եր «տենում ե՞ս ոնց ենք ձեզ ճխլում» վրացին առանց մտածելու հանելա եդ ռուսին փողոց ու կիսամեռ վիճակի ա հասցրել ծեծելով: Ոստիկանները վրացուն տարել էին: Դա պետական վերաբերմունիքի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Վրացի Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիներին պետությունը ոչ մի ճնշման չի ենթարկում, ագրեսիվ որոշ ռուսների պահվածքը համարում եմ նորմալ:


Ով ասաց որ պետության վերաբերմունքը չի՞՞ ինչի որ ռուս նացիոնալիստները փողոցում ռուս, վրացի, կազախ, տաջիկ և այլ սևամորթներին են սպանում, ու նրանց տալիս են 2 տարի պայմանական ազատազրկում, դա քո կարծիքով պետության կամքը չի՞՞՞ իսկ մի հատ խնձոր գողացած մարդու կարողա 15 տարի նստացնեն; Թե էտ նացիոնալիստների օֆիսների տեղը չգիտի պետությունը, որ գնա վերջը տա՞՞՞  
Մոսկվայի ժողովուրդը ատում  ա սևերին, ու համոզվածեմ, երջնիկ են, որ վրացիներին նեղում են  :Cray: 

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> Ընդհանրապես ռուսները ըմբոստացողների վրա լավ են հասնում, Չեչնյան քեզ օրինակ:


Հեցն էտ ա, որ Օսետիան իրավունք ունի ինքնորոշման, իսկ Չեչնյան` ոչ  :LOL:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Վերջացավ մի հերթական անիմաստ պատերազմ, որը սանձազերծվեց միայն այն պատճառով որ մի խումբ մարդիկ կարծում են, որ ունեն ավելի շատ իրավունքներ քան մյուսները:
> 
>  Հուսով եմ վրաց ժողովուրդը կհասկանա որ օսերը, աբխազները ու ասենք հայերը նույնպես մարդ են ու իրավունք ունեն գոնե մշակութային ավտոնոմիա ունենալու:
> 
>   ի դեպ այստեղ շատ են Ռուսաստանին հայհոյողները: Բայց գոնե թող մի հատ նայեք թե Ռուսաստանը իր ազգային փոքրամասնություններին ինչքան ավտոնոմիաներ է տվել:


Մարդուկ դու էլ մյուս ծայրահեղության մեջ ես ընկել Ռուսաստանի սիրուց, գոնե տեղյակ ես Չեչենական պատերազմների ժամանակ մեծն ռուսների "հերոսական" արարքներից՞, կամ մտածել ես թե ինչու են ռուսները օսերին պաշտպանում հիմա երբ նույն ցանկության համար չեչենական գյուղերը տանկերով արդուկում էին՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հետաքրքիր է, ցեղասպանություն բառը մտքներովդ անցե՞լ էր մինչև հերթական լուրերի թողարկումը. խոսքս, իհարկե, ռուսական լուրերի մասին ա. դուք օբյեկտիվից բացի ուրիշ չեք էլ նայում:


Սա ցեղասպանություն չի

----------


## Elmo

> Ընդհանրապես ռուսները ըմբոստացողների վրա լավ են հասնում, Չեչնյան քեզ օրինակ:


Ընդհանրապես չիշտ ես: Բայց թույլ տու մի փոքր ուղղեմ հա՞: Չափից դուրս և ցինիկ ձևով ըմբոստացողների վրա են լավ հասնում: Չեչնյան արդեն դանակը ոսկորին էր հասցրել: Ինչքան պետք ա մետրո, շուկա, կինոթատրոն ու դպրոց պայթացնեի՞ն: Իսկ վրացիների ըմբոստացումը վաղուց է սկսվել, որին Ռուսաստանը արձագանքել է ցավով, կոպիտ, բայց ոչ ռազմական:
Վրաստանը ըմբոստացավ, զորքերը հանել տվեց, Ռուսաստանի տուտուզից դուրս եկավ գնաց մտավ ԱՄՆ-ի տուտուզը, դրա համար խի ռմբակոծեցի՞ն. ՈՉ իհարկե: Բայց հարձակվել մի տարածքի վրա որտեղ 90% Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացի ա, ու որը պահպանում են ռուս խաղաղապահները, կոտորել կանաց ու երեխաներին: հետո սեփական շորերը պատառոտել ու գոռալ, թե «հասեք ինձ բռնաբարում են»: Դա ըմբոստանալու հետ չեմ համեմատի: Դա հիստերիաի ու ցինիկության դրսեվորում ա:

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> Սա ցեղասպանություն չի


Կներեք Ռուսալեզու մեջբերման համար



> Геноци́д (от греч. γένος — род, племя и лат. caedo — убиваю) — действия, совершаемые с намерением уничтожить, полностью или частично, какую-либо национальную, этническую, расовую или религиозную группу как таковую путём:
> 
>     * убийства членов этой группы;
>     * причинения тяжкого вреда их здоровью;
>     * насильственного воспрепятствования деторождению;
>     * принудительной передачи детей;
>     * либо иного создания жизненных условий, рассчитанных на физическое уничтожение членов этой группы.


Սկազբնաղբյուր

----------


## Elmo

> Մարդուկ դու էլ մյուս ծայրահեղության մեջ ես ընկել Ռուսաստանի սիրուց, գոնե տեղյակ ես Չեչենական պատերազմների ժամանակ մեծն ռուսների "հերոսական" արարքներից՞, կամ մտածել ես թե ինչու են ռուսները օսերին պաշտպանում հիմա երբ նույն ցանկության համար չեչենական գյուղերը տանկերով արդուկում էին՞


Նժդեհն ասում էր «Ուժն է ծնում իրավունք»:
Վրաստանը ուժեղ էր օսերից, հարձակվեց, Ռուսաստանն ուժեղ էր Վրաստանից՝ տրորեց, Ռուսաստանն ուժեղ էր Չեչնյանից՝ կոտրեց, քանդեց ու նորց հավաքեց նենց, ոնց իրան ձեռ ա տալիս: ԱՄՆ ուժեղ էր Իրաքից, քանդեց, հավաքումա նենց, ոնց իրան ձեռ ա տալիս; ԱՄՆ թույլա Ռւսաստանից, դրա համար ուրիշի ձեռքերով ռուսական խառույկից շագանակ ա հանում:

----------


## Սամվել

> ԱՄՆ թույլա Ռւսաստանից, դրա համար ուրիշի ձեռքերով ռուսական խառույկից շագանակ ա հանում:


Թույլը խիստ կասկածում եմ ... ուղակի իրանց իրար հետ համեմատելը սխալա...

----------


## Elmo

> Թույլը խիստ կասկածում եմ ... ուղակի իրանց իրար հետ համեմատելը սխալա...


Ես քեզ արդեն ասել եմ ԱՄՆ-Ռուսաստանը ոնց կարելի ա համեմատել իրար հետ: 

Կրկնում եմ դա նույննա, ոնց որ երկուսով փոքր սենյակի մեջ լինենք, ու ամեն մեկս ռումբ ունենանք, որով եդ սենյակը կարելի ա մի 17 անգամ պայթացնել: Հիմա ով ա ումից ուժե՞ղ:

Իսկ եթե ռումբերով չչափենք Ռուսը ծնվելա պատերազմ անելու համար ու կյանքում չի պարտվել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընդհանրապես չիշտ ես: Բայց թույլ տու մի փոքր ուղղեմ հա՞: Չափից դուրս և ցինիկ ձևով ըմբոստացողների վրա են լավ հասնում: Չեչնյան արդեն դանակը ոսկորին էր հասցրել: Ինչքան պետք ա մետրո, շուկա, կինոթատրոն ու դպրոց պայթացնեի՞ն: Իսկ վրացիների ըմբոստացումը վաղուց է սկսվել, որին Ռուսաստանը արձագանքել է ցավով, կոպիտ, բայց ոչ ռազմական:
> Վրաստանը ըմբոստացավ, զորքերը հանել տվեց, Ռուսաստանի տուտուզից դուրս եկավ գնաց մտավ ԱՄՆ-ի տուտուզը, դրա համար խի ռմբակոծեցի՞ն. ՈՉ իհարկե: Բայց հարձակվել մի տարածքի վրա որտեղ 90% Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացի ա, ու որը պահպանում են ռուս խաղաղապահները, կոտորել կանաց ու երեխաներին: հետո սեփական շորերը պատառոտել ու գոռալ, թե «հասեք ինձ բռնաբարում են»: Դա ըմբոստանալու հետ չեմ համեմատի: Դա հիստերիաի ու ցինիկության դրսեվորում ա:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Կներեք Ռուսալեզու մեջբերման համար
> 
> Սկազբնաղբյուր


Ես գիտեմ ցեղասպանությունն ինչ է և դա այս դեպքի համար կիրառելի չէ… կարող ես սա անվանել ինչ ուզում ես, բայց ոչ ցեղասպանություն… Վրացիների նպատակը դա չի եղել: Ցեղասպանությունը սովորական զինվորների միջոցով չի արվում, որովհետև ցեղասպանությունը ռազմական խնդիր չի, դրանք հիմնականում արվում են պետականորեն կազմակերպված կանոնավոր կրիմինալ խմբավորումների միջոցով և սովորաբար իրենց իսկ հսկողության տակ գտնվող տարածքի էթնիկ, ռասսայական, կամ կրոնական խմբավորման նկատմամբ …այդպես եթե նայենք բոլոր պատերզմներն էլ ցեղասպանություն կարելի է անվանել…

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> ԱՄՆ թույլա Ռւսաստանից, դրա համար ուրիշի ձեռքերով ռուսական խառույկից շագանակ ա հանում:


Ինչո՞վ ա թույլ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ........................
> Իսկ եթե ռումբերով չչափենք Ռուսը ծնվելա պատերազմ անելու համար ու կյանքում չի պարտվել:


Բայց դիվանագիտական ճակատում շատ քիչ հաղթանակ ունի

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց դիվանագիտական ճակատում շատ քիչ հաղթանակ ունի


 :Smile:  ինքը զենքով ա հաղթում:

Ռուսաստանի դիվանագիտությունը սենց ա: Ասենք հզոր պետության ականջին ասել «մենք մեծ ենք հզոր ենք, ու միջուկային հրթիռ ունենք, դե վախեցի ինձնից»: Իսկ փոքր պետության ականջին ասել «մենք մեծ ենք հզոր ենք, բեր ձեր մոտ զորք կամ հրթիռ տեղադրենք, դուք էլ մեր շվաքի տակ կապրեք»

ԱՄՆ նույննա անում, մենակ մի փոքր ավելի ծուռումուռ տալով ամեն ինչը:

Ավելացվել է 57 վայրկյան անց



> Ինչո՞վ ա թույլ:


Հետևակով, տանկերով, ինքնաթիռներով, ռազմական ստրատեգիաով, մարտական ոգով:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> …այդպես եթե նայենք բոլոր պատերզմներն էլ ցեղասպանություն կարելի է անվանել…


Հերիք էր որ Օսեթյաում տեղակայված <Смерч> Հրթիռային Համակարգը Թբիլիսիի վրա կրակեր(փառք Աստծո չկրակեց) 1 հրթիռ(ունի իր վրա 12 հրթիռ) և 67 հեկտար տարածքում գետնից 1 սմ բարձր ոչինչ չէր մնա: Այդ դեպքում է՞լ կասեինք պատերազմ էր: Ըստ միջազգայոին մարդասիրական նորմերի և Ժնիևի կոնվենցիայի պատերազմում խաղախ բնակչության նույնիսկ 1 դիտավորյալ զոհի համար սպանող զինվորը դատվում է 10-15 տարի, այլապես բոլոր միջազգային մարդասիրական կառույցները պետք է երես թեքեն այդ երկրից: Ես ինքս ծառայել եմ ԼՂՀ բանակում որպես դասակի հրամանատար, և մասնակցել եմ միջազգային մարդասիրական կառույցների, կարմիր խաչի դասընթացներին բազմաթիվ անգամներ: Ժամանակակից պատերազմը բացառում է խաղաղ բնակչության կողմից  այդպիսի մեծաքանակ զոհերը:

----------


## Artgeo

> YouTube-ում եմ *պատահաբար* տեսել, որ պատերազմա սկսվել: Հետո *բլոգերից* *իմացել եմ ինչ ակատարվում:* Առաջինը ինչ մտածել եմ եդ մասին՝ «հողը ժողովրդի հետ վերցնելը անհնար ա, նշանակում ա ցեղասպանություն են անում» Լավա ռուսները հասան:


Ռուսաստանի ագիտպրոմի աշխատակիցների կողմից իմացել է ճշմարտությունը...

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Հետևակով, տանկերով, ինքնաթիռներով, ռազմական ստրատեգիաով, մարտական ոգով:


Երևի խոսքը ռուսական «թռնող» տանկերի մասին ա, ինչպես իրենք են անվանում, ինքնաթիռներն էլ երևի ինչ-որ նոր սերնդի ինքնաթիռներ են, որ ստելսներին կարողանում են տեսնել ու խուսափել «Պատրիոտի» հրթիռներից: Մարտական ոգին էլ երևի կոփվում է ռուս սպաների ոտատակում հայտնվելու ժամանակ: Կամ էլ երի ռուսները ավելի մեծ ռազմական բյուջե ունեն, դրա հաշվին էլ ավելի կատարելագործված զենք են արտադրում: 
Մոռացեք էլի, նույն սովատական ժանգի վրա զամազկած ապրանքն են:

----------


## Elmo

> Ռուսաստանի ագիտպրոմի աշխատակիցների կողմից իմացել է ճշմարտությունը...


Վայ դու Վրաստանում չէ՞ս: Բա դու ի՞նչ գիտես ճշմարտությունը: Ես ու դու մի կանգառ ենք իրարից հեռու: Վրաստանում մոտիկ մարդկանց հետ կապ կա, բայց սկի իրանք չգիտեն ճշմարտությունըէ Վրաստանի ագիտպրոմը չի թողնում:

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> Երևի խոսքը ռուսական «թռնող» տանկերի մասին ա, ինչպես իրենք են անվանում, ինքնաթիռներն էլ երևի ինչ-որ նոր սերնդի ինքնաթիռներ են, որ ստելսներին կարողանում են տեսնել ու խուսափել «Պատրիոտի» հրթիռներից: Մարտական ոգին էլ երևի կոփվում է ռուս սպաների ոտատակում հայտնվելու ժամանակ: Կամ էլ երի ռուսները ավելի մեծ ռազմական բյուջե ունեն, դրա հաշվին էլ ավելի կատարելագործված զենք են արտադրում: 
> Մոռացեք էլի, նույն սովատական ժանգի վրա զամազկած ապրանքն են:


Իհարկե ռուսների ռազմական բյուջեն մեծ ա, որովհետև խոշորագույն զենք վաճառող երկիր ա: Իսկ ռազմական տեխնիկաի մասին քո գրածներից եզրակացնում եմ որ մի քիչ հեռու ես եդ գործից: Չնեղանաս:
«Ստելսը» պլաստմասայի հյուսվածքի ու մետաղի կույտա, բավականին տխուր աէրոդինամիկայով: Արդեն 3 հատ մենակ Իրաքում ու Հարավսլավյաում խփել են: Նույնը կարող եմ ասել հրթիռային տեխնիկայի մասին: ԱՄՆ ինքնա խոստովանում, որ ТопльМ հրթիռների պատճառով ստիպված 0-ից ա հակահրթիռային համակարգը կառուցելու: Մինչև կառուցի էլի պետքա 0-ից սկսի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Վայ դու Վրաստանում չէ՞ս: Բա դու ի՞նչ գիտես ճշմարտությունը: Ես ու դու մի կանգառ ենք իրարից հեռու: Վրաստանում մոտիկ մարդկանց հետ կապ կա, բայց սկի իրանք չգիտեն ճշմարտությունըէ Վրաստանի ագիտպրոմը չի թողնում:


Ու դրա համար պիտի նստենք ռուս բլոգերներին հավատանք...

----------


## Marduk

> Մարդուկ դու էլ մյուս ծայրահեղության մեջ ես ընկել Ռուսաստանի սիրուց, գոնե տեղյակ ես Չեչենական պատերազմների ժամանակ մեծն ռուսների "հերոսական" արարքներից՞, կամ մտածել ես թե ինչու են ռուսները օսերին պաշտպանում հիմա երբ նույն ցանկության համար չեչենական գյուղերը տանկերով արդուկում էին՞


mtahog

Ես էլ եմ առաջարկում ծայրահեղությունների մեջ չընկնել ու մի հատ վերհիշել պատմությունը:
Չեչնիան ուզեց անկախանալ: Լրիվ ուներ դրա իրավունքը ու ոչ մեկ դա կարծում եմ կասկածի տակ չի դրել:

Բայց կար մի բայց: Չեչնիայում ապրում էին բազմաթիվ այլ ազգեր, ռուսներ, հայեր, ինգուշներ և այլ կովկասյան ազգեր: Ի՞նչ եղան նրանք:

Լավ մի կողմ թողնենք փոքրամասնություններին:
Հետո եղավ Խասավյուրտի պայմանագիրը, որով Չեչնիան դե-ֆակտո դարձավ անկախ, ու փաստորեն նրա դե ֆակտո անկախանալը ճանաչեց Ռուսաստանը:

Ի՞նչ եղավ հետագա մի քանի տարու՞մ: Փոխանակ Չեչնիան դառնար օրինակելի դեմոկրատական երկիր այն սկսեց դառնալ ծայրահեղ իսլամիստական վախաբիտների որջ որոնց նպատակը արդեն ոչ միայն Չեչնիայի անկախությունն էր, այլ նաև շրջակա ավտոնոմիաների իսլամացումը ...

Եվ այստեղ կարելի է ասել Չեչնիայի իրավունքները հավասարվեցին զրոյին:  
Հիմա կարող եք ասել թե դա ռուսների սարքածն էր ու նման բաներ... բայց դա անիմաստություն է, որովհետև հարձակումը սկսեց Չեչնիան 1998-1999-ին փորձելով մտնել Դաղեստան:

  Ու վերջացավ: Ռուսաստանը արտաքին ուժերի հետ պայմանավորվեց ու սկսվեց վահաբիտական Չեչնիայի սանձահարումը: 

  Ի դեպ որպեսզի ավելի լավ պատկերացնենք, պատկերացրու որ Արցախը հենց հիմա սկսի պատերազմ Ադրբեջանի դեմ ու փորձի ասենք գնալ լեզգիններին ու թալիշներին գռգռելու.:
 Ինչ կանի դրանից հետո Ադրբեջանը՞ ու արդյոք Արցախի պայքարը դրանից հետո կմնա արդա՞ր:

----------


## Kuk

Ժո՛ղ, ի՞նչ անենք, մենք էլ չհարձակվե՞նք` Ախլքալակը վերցնենք :LOL:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ժո՛ղ, ի՞նչ անենք, մենք էլ չհարձակվե՞նք` Ախլքալակը վերցնենք


մինչև մեր զորքերը մտնեն Ախլքալակ, Ամերիկայի դեսպանատունը կդառնա Հայաստանի ղեկավարի նստավայր

----------


## Kuk

> մինչև մեր զորքերը մտնեն Ախլքալակ, Ամերիկայի դեսպանատունը կդառնա Հայաստանի ղեկավարի *նստավայր*


Նստավայրը ի՞նչ իմաստով ես գրել. բանտախո՞ւց :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Ու դրա համար պիտի նստենք ռուս բլոգերներին հավատանք...


Բլոգերը իմ ու քո նման մարդա:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> մինչև մեր զորքերը մտնեն Ախլքալակ, Ամերիկայի դեսպանատունը կդառնա Հայաստանի ղեկավարի նստավայր


ՉԻ դառնա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բլոգերը իմ ու քո նման մարդա:


Ի տարբերություն ինձ ու քեզ նրանք նստած են Մոսկվայում:
*
Ռմբակոծվել է Գորիի կենտրոնական հրապարակը: 
*

----------


## Tanamasi

Նոր սկայպով այսպիսի մի հաղորդագրություն ստացա. 
SOS SOS HELP TBILISI CAPITAL of Georgia was bombarded! Aphkhazia, Megrelia bombarded! NEED HELP from the world! Several Georgian towns (not situated in the conflict zone!) are being intensively bombed by russian airforce. A lot of of peaceful Georgians got killed. 
Russian bombers were also targeting Georgia's economic infrastructure and strategic objects, including the country's largest Black Sea port, Poti, and the main road connecting the southern part of Georgia with the east and the airport. 
People flee from their homes in Gori and Tskhinvali region and try to find shelter in Tbilisi, the Capital of Georgia which might also become the next target for Russian air force. 
Please transmit this information to all your contacts as a sign of protest against Russian agression! 
 :Think: 
Ուղղարկել էր 23-ամյա վրացի մի պատանի՝ անծանոթ։

----------


## Artgeo

Ռուսները շարունակում են ռմբակոծությունները:

Ռմբակոծվում են Քարելիի և Սենակիի գյուղերը...

----------


## Kuk

> Նոր սկայպով այսպիսի մի հաղորդագրություն ստացա. 
> SOS SOS HELP TBILISI CAPITAL of Georgia was bombarded! Aphkhazia, Megrelia bombarded! NEED HELP from the world! Several Georgian towns (not situated in the conflict zone!) are being intensively bombed by russian airforce. A lot of of peaceful Georgians got killed. 
> Russian bombers were also targeting Georgia's economic infrastructure and strategic objects, including the country's largest Black Sea port, Poti, and the main road connecting the southern part of Georgia with the east and the airport. 
> People flee from their homes in Gori and Tskhinvali region and try to find shelter in Tbilisi, the Capital of Georgia which might also become the next target for Russian air force. 
> Please transmit this information to all your contacts as a sign of protest against Russian agression! 
> 
> Ուղղարկել էր 23-ամյա վրացի մի պատանի։


Սկայպս բացեմ, կարող ա ինձնից էլ օգնություն խնդրեն, գնամ օգնեմ :Tongue:  քո կանտակտներից է՞ր, թե անծանոթ:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Սկայպս բացեմ, կարող ա ինձնից էլ օգնություն խնդրեն, գնամ օգնեմ քո կանտակտներից է՞ր, թե անծանոթ:


անծանոթ

----------


## Kuk

> անծանոթ


Չէ, չկա. փաստորեն ոչ մի վրացի իմ օգնության կարիքը չունի: Կամ էլ ունեցող կա, բայց սկայպ չունի :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

> Ժո՛ղ, ի՞նչ անենք, մենք էլ չհարձակվե՞նք` Ախլքալակը վերցնենք


Ինձ թվում է այն ժամանակ երբ սկսվի Օսեթիայի ու Աբխազիայի ճանաչումը ապա պետք է պահանջել Ջավախքի ինքնավարություն Վրաստանի կազմում
Նաև որ հայերեն լինի պետական լեզու այդ տարածքում

----------


## Kuk

> Ինձ թվում է այն ժամանակ երբ սկսվի Օսեթիայի ու Աբխազիայի ճանաչումը ապա պետք է պահանջել Ջավախքի ինքնավարություն Վրաստանի կազմում
> Նաև որ հայերեն լինի պետական լեզու այդ տարածքում


Հիմա էլ նենց հարմար պահ ա, պռոստը շակալի տպավորություն կթողնենք:

----------


## Elmo

> Նոր սկայպով այսպիսի մի հաղորդագրություն ստացա. 
> SOS SOS HELP TBILISI CAPITAL of Georgia was bombarded! Aphkhazia, Megrelia bombarded! NEED HELP from the world! Several Georgian towns (not situated in the conflict zone!) are being intensively bombed by russian airforce. A lot of of peaceful Georgians got killed. 
> Russian bombers were also targeting Georgia's economic infrastructure and strategic objects, including the country's largest Black Sea port, Poti, and the main road connecting the southern part of Georgia with the east and the airport. 
> People flee from their homes in Gori and Tskhinvali region and try to find shelter in Tbilisi, the Capital of Georgia which might also become the next target for Russian air force. 
> Please transmit this information to all your contacts as a sign of protest against Russian agression! 
> 
> Ուղղարկել էր 23-ամյա վրացի մի պատանի՝ անծանոթ։


Սովորական բոտ ա: Ուզում ե՞ս տամ դրանից: դու էլ մի քանի միլիոն ՍՊԱՄ անես:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Սովորական բոտ ա: Ուզում ե՞ս տամ դրանից: դու էլ մի քանի միլիոն ՍՊԱՄ անես:


Վրացիներին օգնությո՞ւն։  :Bad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

բոտ չի երեկ հետը խոսում էի:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> mtahog
> 
>   Ի դեպ որպեսզի ավելի լավ պատկերացնենք, պատկերացրու որ Արցախը հենց հիմա սկսի պատերազմ Ադրբեջանի դեմ ու փորձի ասենք գնալ լեզգիններին ու թալիշներին գռգռելու.:
>  Ինչ կանի դրանից հետո Ադրբեջանը՞ ու արդյոք Արցախի պայքարը դրանից հետո կմնա արդա՞ր:


փաստարկներդ թույլ են, Մարդուկ, նախ միանշանակ է որ եթե նույնիսկ մի պետության կառավարություն արկածախնդիր է կամ սրիկա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ ժողովուրդը կորցնում է իր արդար իրավունքը, քո տրամաբանությամբ կորցնում է, ասենք եթե Սաակաշվիլին արկածախնդիր է ու արյունարբու ապա վրացիները կորցնում են իրենց ապրելու իրավունքը ու ռուսները կարող են աջ ու ձախ ռմբակոծել նրանց՞ կամ եթե 350 հազարանոց չեչեններին ռուսները ըստ քեզ "մեծահոգաբար" դե ֆակտո շնորհեցին անկախություն, ու մի քանի հազար մոլեռանդներ հարձակվեցին Դաղստանի վրա, ապա չեչեն ժողովուրդը այլևս իրավունք չունի ինքնորոշվելու՞ վերջ... արդեն կարող են արդարացիորեն ստրկացվել... որ ասում եմ դու էլ "ռուսաաստվածացման" ծայրահեղւթյան մեջ ես :Smile:

----------


## Tanamasi

> բոտ չի երեկ հետը խոսում էի:


Անունն էլ Ալեկո կամ նման մի բան, չէ՞։ Ի՞նչ էր ասում։

----------


## Մտահոգ

Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին օգոստոսի 12-ին հանդես է եկել Վրաստանի քաղաքացիներին ուղղված ուղերձով: Նա կոչ է արել պահպանել հանգստություն եւ կանգնել մինչեւ վերջ, որպեսզի “երկիրը չկորցնի պետականությունը”: 

*Վրաստանի նախագահը նշել է, թե հույս ուներ ստանալ միջազգային հանրության աջակցությունը, սակայն այդ հույսը չի արդարացել: Վրաստանի նախագահի խոսքով, ԱՄՆ եւ Եվրոպան պաշտպանում են Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջությունը, բայց դեռ պատրաստ չեն հակադրվել “ռուսական ագրեսիային”:*Թբիլիսիում, օգոստոսի 12-ի կեսօրի դրությամբ, Վրաստանի խորհրդարանի շենքի առաջ տեղի է ունենում Սահակաշվիլու կողմնակիցների հանրահավաք, որոնք վանկարկում են “Միշա”: Այդ մասին հաղորդում է ռուսական ՌԲԿ գործակալությունը:
lragir. am

Միշիկը արդեն զգում է որ ինքը ընդամենը մանրադրամ էր Ռուսաստան-ԱՄՆ մեծ առևտրում

----------


## Marduk

> փաստարկներդ թույլ են, Մարդուկ, նախ միանշանակ է որ եթե նույնիսկ մի պետության կառավարություն արկածախնդիր է կամ սրիկա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ ժողովուրդը կորցնում է իր արդար իրավունքը, քո տրամաբանությամբ կորցնում է, ասենք եթե Սաակաշվիլին արկածախնդիր է ու արյունարբու ապա վրացիները կորցնում են իրենց ապրելու իրավունքը ու ռուսները կարող են աջ ու ձախ ռմբակոծել նրանց՞ կամ եթե 350 հազարանոց չեչեններին ռուսները ըստ քեզ "մեծահոգաբար" դե ֆակտո շնորհեցին անկախություն, ու մի քանի հազար մոլեռանդներ հարձակվեցին Դաղստանի վրա, ապա չեչեն ժողովուրդը այլևս իրավունք չունի ինքնորոշվելու՞ վերջ... արդեն կարող են արդարացիորեն ստրկացվել... որ ասում եմ դու էլ "ռուսաաստվածացման" ծայրահեղւթյան մեջ ես


mtahog

*Ժողովուրդը երբեք էլ չի կորցնում ազատ ու անկախ ապրելու իրավունքը:* Բայց երբ ժողովուրդը ստեղծում է մի իշխանություն որը վարում է ոչ նորմալ քաղաքականություն ապա տվյալ պահին ժողովուրդը դառնում է պատանդ այդ իշխանության ձեռքին ու չի կարողանում օգտվել իր ազատ ու անկախ ապրելու իրավունքից: օբյեկտիվորեն չի կարողանում, այլ ոչ թե զրկվում է:
 Օբյեկտիվորեն կորցնում է աջակիցներին ու ի վերջո կորցնում է անկախությունը:
 Բայց դա չի նշանակում որ նա կորցրեց ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔԸ: Ուղղակի չկարողացավ տվյալ պահին իրացնել իր բնական իրավունքը: Միգուցե ապագայում նորից կփորձի իրացնել:

  Սա է ամբողջը: Ասածիս իմաստը այն է, որ ինչպես դու էս փորձում հավասարակշռության բերել բոլոր նրանց,, որոնք բոլոր իրենց սխալները սկսում են բարդել հրեաների վրա, նույն ձևով էլ ես եմ փորձում ոմանց հասկացնել, որ իրենց հակառուսականությունը իրենց ոչ մի տեղ չի տանի, հատկապես եթե հակառուսականությունը չի հենվում օբյեկտիվ իրականության վրա:

  Ի դեպ նույն Չեչնիայի ու Վրաստանի փորձը ցույց է տալիս ռուսական գործելակերպը: Երբ ինքը տեսնում է որ մի երկիր իր դեմ շատ է լարվել ու ագրեսիվ ՝  ապա հատուկ թույլատրում է որ տվյալ երկրում իշխանության գա հիստերիկ հակառուս, որպեսզի նրա միջոցով պռապուսկատ անել տա, որից հետո էլ սկսվում է նակազատը:
   ի դեպ մյուս մեծ պետություններն էլ նման կերպ են գործում:

----------


## Elmo

> բոտ չի երեկ հետը խոսում էի:


 :LOL:  Ուրեմն էդ մեկը մարդ էր:
IT պատերազմ էլ ա գնում, որտեղ վրացի ու ռուս հակերները իրար գզզում են: Համակարգչից ոչ շատ հեռու մարդկանց էլ բոտեր են բաժանում, որոնցով կատելի ա սպամ անել:

----------


## Kuk

> mtahog
> 
> *Ժողովուրդը երբեք էլ չի կորցնում ազատ ու անկախ ապրելու իրավունքը:* Բայց երբ ժողովուրդը ստեղծում է մի իշխանություն որը վարում է ոչ նորմալ քաղաքականություն ապա տվյալ պահին ժողովուրդը դառնում է պատանդ այդ իշխանության ձեռքին ու չի կարողանում օգտվել իր ազատ ու անկախ ապրելու իրավունքից: օբյեկտիվորեն չի կարողանում, այլ ոչ թե զրկվում է:
>  Օբյեկտիվորեն կորցնում է աջակիցներին ու ի վերջո կորցնում է անկախությունը:
>  Բայց դա չի նշանակում որ նա կորցրեց ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔԸ: Ուղղակի չկարողացավ տվյալ պահին իրացնել իր բնական իրավունքը: Միգուցե ապագայում նորից կփորձի իրացնել:


Իսկ եթե ժողովուրդը չի ստեղծում այդ իշխանությունը, այլ այն ինքնակոչ է լինում, ինչպես օրինակ` ներկայիս Հ.Հ.-ի դեպքում է, ի՞նչ է լինում այդ դեպքում քո կարծիքով:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> mtahog
> Ի դեպ որպեսզի ավելի լավ պատկերացնենք, պատկերացրու որ Արցախը հենց հիմա սկսի պատերազմ Ադրբեջանի դեմ ու փորձի ասենք գնալ լեզգիններին ու թալիշներին գռգռելու.:
>  Ինչ կանի դրանից հետո Ադրբեջանը՞ ու արդյոք Արցախի *պայքարը դրանից հետո կմնա արդա՞ր*:





> mtahog
> 
> *Ժողովուրդը երբեք էլ չի կորցնում ազատ ու անկախ ապրելու իրավունքը:* Բայց երբ ժողովուրդը ստեղծում է մի իշխանություն որը վարում է ոչ նորմալ քաղաքականություն ապա տվյալ պահին ժողովուրդը դառնում է պատանդ այդ իշխանության ձեռքին ու չի կարողանում օգտվել իր ազատ ու անկախ ապրելու իրավունքից: *օբյեկտիվորեն չի կարողանում*, այլ ոչ թե զրկվում է:


հակասություններ չես նկատում այստեղ՞

----------


## Chilly

> Իսկ եթե ժողովուրդը չի ստեղծում այդ իշխանությունը, այլ այն ինքնակոչ է լինում, ինչպես օրինակ` ներկայիս Հ.Հ.-ի դեպքում է, ի՞նչ է լինում այդ դեպքում քո կարծիքով:


Ներկայիս ՀՀ իշխանությունն ինքնակոչ չէ  :Wink:  բայց այդ մասին այլ թեմայում  :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

> Ներկայիս ՀՀ իշխանությունն ինքնակոչ չէ  բայց այդ մասին այլ թեմայում


 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Տրիբունը ստեղ լիներ, կասեր.




> Ներկայիս ՀՀ իշխանությունն ինքնակոչ չէ


*No Comment*

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ եթե ժողովուրդը չի ստեղծում այդ իշխանությունը, այլ այն ինքնակոչ է լինում, ինչպես օրինակ` ներկայիս Հ.Հ.-ի դեպքում է, ի՞նչ է լինում այդ դեպքում քո կարծիքով:


 :Secret:  Էդ մասին մենակ մենք պետք ա խոսանք, իսկ դրսի համար մեր իշխանությունը մեր համար ամենալավն է :Friends: . Մեկ էլ տեսար իմացան, եկան սադրելու:
Թող մնան, թող աշխատեն «Դինգոն կսատկացնի» :Smile:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> mtahog
> 
>   Սա է ամբողջը: Ասածիս իմաստը այն է, որ ինչպես դու էս փորձում *հավասարակշռության բերել բոլոր նրանց,, որոնք բոլոր իրենց սխալները սկսում են* բարդել հրեաների վրա, նույն ձևով էլ ես եմ փորձում ոմանց հասկացնել, որ իրենց հակառուսականությունը իրենց ոչ մի տեղ չի տանի, հատկապես եթե հակառուսականությունը չի հենվում օբյեկտիվ իրականության վրա:
> :


ԷԼի սխալ ես ընկալել ես ոչ թե փորձում եմ հավասարակշռության բերել, հավատա ես դրանից ավելի լուրջ զբաղմունքներ ունեմ, այլ փորձում եմ՝ ակնհայտ  սխալ, անգրագիտության հասնող, մուսուլմանական անգրագետ ֆալահների մակարդակի հակահրեական գրառումներին պատասխանել, քանի որ ես մարդկայնորեն կարող եմ հասկանալ ոչ տառաճանաչ պաղեստինցի արաբ ֆալահին  որը ատում է հրեաններին ու նրանց վերագրում նույնիսկ հարևանի կնոջ չբերությունը... բայց լսել նույն ֆանտաստիկ հեքիաթը տառաճանաչ, քիչ թե շատ կարդացած հայ երիտասարդից... համաձայնվիր որ անհասկանալի է, կարդում են ինտեռնետային տարբեր ուլտրաֆաշիստական զիբիլ սայթեր, կարծիք կազմում  էն դեպքում որ երևի Իսրայելի աշխարագրական տեղի մասին պատկերացում չունեն, էլ չեմ խոսում կյանքում կենդանի հրեայի հետ շփված լինելը, դա ինձ զայրացնում է ընդամենը, իսկ հավասարակշռության բերելը իմ խնդիրը չէ:
Ասենք երբ դու պնդում էիր որ հրեա կանայք կործանել են պետություններ, հրեա Եսթեր ոչ հրեա Սառա և այլն, այդտեղ հավասարակշռության խնդիր չկար, ուղղակի պարզ անտեղյակություն էր կամ տեղյակ "պարզություն" ՝  հույսով որ կարդացողները նյութին ծանոթ չեն ու "մալադեց գրողին, հզոր էր" ասելով հիացմունքով կտմբտմբացնեն գլուխները:
Ավելացվել է 50 վայրկյան անց



> Ներկայիս ՀՀ իշխանությունն ինքնակոչ չէ  բայց այդ մասին այլ թեմայում


*ինքնակոչ չէ, ռոբաքոչ է:*D :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Էդ մասին մենակ մենք պետք ա խոսանք, իսկ դրսի համար մեր իշխանությունը մեր համար ամենալավն է. Մեկ էլ տեսար իմացան, եկան սադրելու:
> Թող մնան, թող աշխատեն «Դինգոն կսատկացնի»


Ինչի չգիտեն, նոր պետք ա իմանա՞ն :Smile:

----------


## Chilly

Ներող, ապե  :LOL:  սխալ սայթ էի մտել  :LOL:  ԿԵՑՑԵ ԼԵՎՕՆԸ  :Scare:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ներող, ապե  սխալ սայթ էի մտել


ջանդ սաղ ըլնի , չարդ տանեմ բռատ ջան :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

> Իսկ եթե ժողովուրդը չի ստեղծում այդ իշխանությունը, այլ այն ինքնակոչ է լինում, ինչպես օրինակ` ներկայիս Հ.Հ.-ի դեպքում է, ի՞նչ է լինում այդ դեպքում քո կարծիքով:


 Եթե այդ ժողովուրդը շարունակում է պայքարել այդ իշխանությունների դեմ ապա ամեն ինչ նորմալ է: Եթե համակերպվում է ու ասում է ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է ու լավ ապա այդ ազգը սկսում է կամաց կամաց իրան փորձանքը քցել:    
 Բայց պայքարելու իմաստը այն չի *որ մի ինքնակոչի հանի ու դնի մի նախորդ ինքնակոչի:* Դա կլինի տեղապտույտ նույն տեղում:

  Պայքարի իմաստը այն է, որ հասարակությունում անընդատ ակտիվ պռոցեսներ գնան ու նոր ուժերը առաջ գան, որոնք կլինեն իրենց տեսակով ավելի ժողովրդավար, ավելի լայնախոհ, առանց հիստերիկությունների, առանց կոմպլեկսների ու ամուր կանգնած իրենց հողի վրա ու սեփական ազգին վերև տանող: Որպեսզի վերջապես հասնես այն վիճակին որ ամենաարժանիները լինեն պետության ղեկին:

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչի չգիտեն, նոր պետք ա իմանա՞ն


Հիմա խաբելը դառելա փռշտալուց, առոջություն ասելու նման մի բան: Նենց որ Առողջություն ախշարհ ջան:

----------


## Ծով

> Ներող, ապե  սխալ սայթ էի մտել  ԿԵՑՑԵ ԼԵՎՕՆԸ


Ոնցոր էլի սխալ կայք ես մտել... :Wink:  :Tongue:  մեր մոտ ԼԵՎՕՆ ՉԻ, ԼԵՎ*Ո*Ն Ա :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ոնցոր էլի սխալ կայք ես մտել... մեր մոտ ԼԵՎՕՆ ՉԻ, ԼԵՎ*Ո*Ն Ա


չէ էդ ջհուդերեն է Լևոն, հայերեն ԼԵՎՕՆ Ա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

*Վրաստանը դուրս եկավ ԽՍՀՄ 2-ից՝ ԱՊՀ-ից:
*

Վախթանգ (Բուբա) Կիկաբիձեն հետ վերադարձրեց Պուտինի տեղակալ՝ Մեդվեդեվի օրդենից, որը ստացել էր իր ամյակին:

----------


## dvgray

> *Վրաստանը դուրս եկավ ԽՍՀՄ 2-ից՝ ԱՊՀ-ից:
> *
> 
> Վախթանգ (Բուբա) Կիկաբիձեն հետ վերադարձրեց Պուտինի տեղակալ՝ Մեդվեդեվի օրդենից, որը ստացել էր իր ամյակին:


Ապրեն Վրաստանն ու Կիկաբեձեն

----------


## Norton

> *Սահակաշվիլին խոստանում է դուրս բերել Վրաստանն ԱՊՀ-ի կազմից*
> 
> Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին, ելույթ ունենալով Թբիլիսիի կենտրոնում բազմահազարանոց հանրահավաքի ժամանակ, խոստացել է դուրս բերել Վրաստանը ԱՊՀ-ի կազմից։ Այս մասին հայտնում է РИА Новости գործակալությունը: Վրաստանի նախագահը նաև խոստացել է «չխնայել ագրեսորներին»:Սահակաշվիլին հայտարարել է, որ «այս րոպեներին շարունակվում են օդային հարվածները», իսկ իր համաքաղաքացիներ շարունակում են մահանալ:
> 
> «Որպես Վրաստանի նախագահ՝ ես չափազանց դժվար իրավիճակում եմ հայտնվել։ Երեկ ես սեփական աչքերով տեսնում էի, թե ինչպես են մեզ ռմբակոծում, և գիտակցում էի, որ այդ պահին ոչինչ չեմ կարող անել իմ ազգը պաշտպանելու համար», - հայտարարել է Սահակաշվիլին:


Միշա՜ ,առա՛ջ :Clapping:

----------


## Elmo

Հիմա հիտլերի նման ելույթ ա ունենում: Հայլուրով ցույց են տալիս: Ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ տենում:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հիմա հիտլերի նման ելույթ ա ունենում: Հայլուրով ցույց են տալիս: Ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ տենում:


                                ՆՈՐ ՊԱՏԵՐԱԶՄԻ ՀԵՌՈՒ ՆՊԱՏԱԿՆԵՐԸ
                                               (քննարկումից)
ԱԿԴ գրել է:
Բարև բոլորին ,դեպքերը կովկասում զարգանում են պլանավորված և հաշվարկված:
Հուլիսի վերջերին խոսում էինք անգլո-սաքսերի մասին ,որոնք պատրաստվում են կովկասյան տարածաշրջանում վերականգնել 1918 թվականի տնտեսական վիճակը, համեմված անգլո-սաքսերի մի անձնյա ղեկավարությամբ:
Այս ավանտյուրայի մեջ հավասարապես պատասխանատու են բոլորըիսկ ամենից շատ հատկա պես Ռուսաստանը, խնդիրը այն է որ ռուսական կողմը որևէ կերպ չէր արձագանքում վրացական կողմի ուժերի կենտրոնացմանը Ցխենվալի քաղաքի ուղղությամբ:
Ռուսական անվտանգության ծառայությունները չէին կարող չիմանալ սպասվող խոշոր հարցակ ման մասին:
Վրացական կողմը մասնակից է դարձել խոշոր խաղի ,որտեղ ամենայն հավանականությամբ հաղթող դուրս կգա,այս աածի տակ պետք է հասկանանք որ ընդունելով ամերկյան կողմնորոշում Վրացական կողմը բավականին բարձր գնով կվաճաժվի ամերիկացիներին, որը հնարավորություն կտա արևմտյան ուժերին պաշտոնապես ամրանալ կովկասում և ռուսատանին զրկել կովկասին միանձնյա տիրելուց:
Ռուսատանը ոչինչ չունի անելու,եթե Վրաստանից մնա մեկ մետր քառակուսի տարածք ապա այն կպատկանի ամերիկացիներին ,Ռուսատանը մտնում է հակամարտության երկրորդ շրջան:
Վերջին 250 տարվա ընթացքում Ռուսատանը կռվել է մշտապես երկու ճակատով կովկասյան և եվրոպական ,երկու ճակատներում ել միաժամանակյա ռուսատանը կամ պարտվել է կամ հաղթել:Այս էտապում ռուսատանը եվրոպայում պարտվող կող է Ռուսական ուժի ավարտուն պարտությունը գրանցվեց Կոսովոյում:
Պատերազմը տեղափոխվեց Կովկաս,Ռուսական հաջորդ պարտությունը կլինի ամերիկացիների 
պաշտոնական մուտքը Վրաստան:
www.armtown.com

----------


## Aurora

http://www.kavkazcenter.com/russ/con...12/60142.shtml

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *Վրաստանը դուրս եկավ ԽՍՀՄ 2-ից՝ ԱՊՀ-ից:
> *
> 
> Վախթանգ (Բուբա) Կիկաբիձեն հետ վերադարձրեց Պուտինի տեղակալ՝ Մեդվեդեվի օրդենից, որը ստացել էր իր ամյակին:


Հա, ի՞նչ։

----------


## Artgeo

> Հա, ի՞նչ։


Ժամանակի ընթացքում կերևա «ԻՆՉ»

Նշեմ միայն, որ Ռուսաստանի կողմից 1991-92 թվականների պռովակացիաները Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ նախագահ Գամսախուրդիայի դեմ կազմակերպվել էին նրա կողմից ԱՊՀ չմտնելու պատճառով: Վրաստանի ԱՊՀ մտնելու փաստաթուղթը ստորագրել է Ռուսաստանի դրածո Շեվարդնաձեն:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ժամանակի ընթացքում կերևա «ԻՆՉ»
> 
> Նշեմ միայն, որ Ռուսաստանի կողմից 1991-92 թվականների պռովակացիաները Վրաստանի լեգիտիմ նախագահ Գամսախուրդիայի դեմ կազմակերպվել էին նրա կողմից ԱՊՀ չմտնելու պատճառով: Վրաստանի ԱՊՀ մտնելու փաստաթուղթը ստորագրել է Ռուսաստանի դրածո Շեվարդնաձեն:


լավ այ ախպեր, ԱՊՀ-ն չմեռավ առանց Վրաստանի կամ էլ ուր մեռնի արդեն մեռած ա
էդքան չարժե ուրախանալ

----------


## Elmo

> Հա, ի՞նչ։


մեկին կնոջ հետ բռնում են, մի կատ կլոր են գծում, սրան քցում են կլորի մեջ, ասում են «մեջից դուրս եկար կսպանենք» ու կնոջը բռնաբարում են: Հենց գնում են ես կինը ամուսնուն ասումա «արա աչքիդ առաջ կնոջդ բռնաբարեցին մի բան չարեցիր, բա դու ի՞նչ տղամարդ ես» Ասումա  ոնց չարեցի այ կնիկ, որ չէին նայում մեկ մեկ ոտս կլորից դուրս էի դնում

Հիմա Սահակիննա:

----------


## Artgeo

Վրաստանում ընթանում են բողոքի ակցիաներ ընդդեմ Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիայի և ի աջակցություն Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականության և Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխեիլ Սահակշվիլու:

----------


## Kuk

> Վրաստանում ընթանում են բողոքի ակցիաներ ընդդեմ Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիայի և ի աջակցություն Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականության և Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխեիլ Սահակշվիլու:


Հիմա ի՞նչ` վրացիք նեղն ե՞ն ընկել, որ աջակցություն են պահանջում/խնդրում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հիմա ի՞նչ` վրացիք նեղն ե՞ն ընկել, որ աջակցություն են պահանջում/խնդրում:


Հա: Ռուսաստանը նեղում է փոքր, նոր զարգացող ժողովրդավար երկրին: Չնայած Պուտինի տեղակալ Մեդվեդեվի հրադադարի մասին ստորագրած փաստաթղթի վրացական գյուղերը շարունակվում են ռմբակոծվել:




> *Несмотря на заявление России о прекращении огня, самолеты ВВС России бомбят два грузинских села
> *
> Несмотря на заявление России о прекращении огня, самолеты ВВС России бомбят два грузинских села. Заявление об этом распространяет правительство Грузии.
> «Несмотря на то, что президент России сегодня утром сделал заявление о прекращении военной операции против Грузии, самолеты ВВС России бомбят два грузинских села», - сказано в заявлении.
> По заявлению правительства Грузии, бомбардировщики бомбят село Руиси Карельского района и село Сакоринто Каспского района. Бомбардировке было подвергнуто село Агара Хашурского района.

----------


## Kuk

> Հա: Ռուսաստանը նեղում է փոքր, նոր զարգացող ժողովրդավար երկրին: Չնայած Պուտինի տեղակալ Մեդվեդեվի հրադադարի մասին ստորագրած փաստաթղթի վրացական գյուղերը շարունակվում են ռմբակոծվել:


Այ էդ անընդունելի ա և չի համապատասխանում ո՛չ օրենքի տառին, ո՛չ բարոյականության նորմերին: Եթե իհարկե ինֆորմացիան հստակ է:

----------


## Elmo

> Հա: Ռուսաստանը նեղում է փոքր, նոր զարգացող ժողովրդավար երկրին: Չնայած Պուտինի տեղակալ Մեդվեդեվի հրադադարի մասին ստորագրած փաստաթղթի վրացական գյուղերը շարունակվում են ռմբակոծվել:


Art ջան վերկաց գնա Ծառուկյան Գագիկի տան դարպասների մոտ ու ինչքան ուժ ունես չափալախի պահակախմբի անդամներից ցանկացածին: Քեզ Ցխինվալի կանեն, անհապաղ: Ու հետո սկսի գոռգռալ «ես փոքր նոր զարգացող աղքատ մարդ եմ, ինձ մեծ, հարուս ու հզոր Ծառուկյանը ծեծումա»: Վստահ եմ ամբողջ ֆոռումը կասի այ խելոք բա ի՞նչ գործ ունիր նրա հետ: Դե դու էլ կասես մեր ֆիրմայի տնօրենն ասելա տեր եմ, խփի:

Դրանից հերո ցույց կանես, գործից դուրս կգաս, կրոն կփոխես, ՆԱՏՕ կմտնես, ինչ ուզում ես արա, վերջ դու մտել ես առյուծի վանդակը ու քացով խփել ես դեմքին, ձագերից էլ մեկին սատկացրել ես, ինքն էլ քո տուտուզը կծելա: ՆԱՏՕ մտի, տուտուզդ արդեն առյուծը կերելա, բախտդ բերելա էլի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Art ջան վերկաց գնա Ծառուկյան Գագիկի տան դարպասների մոտ ու ինչքան ուժ ունես չափալախի պահակախմբի անդամներից ցանկացածին: Քեզ Ցխինվալի կանեն, անհապաղ: Ու հետո սկսի գոռգռալ «ես փոքր նոր զարգացող աղքատ մարդ եմ, ինձ մեծ, հարուս ու հզոր Ծառուկյանը ծեծումա»: Վստահ եմ ամբողջ ֆոռումը կասի այ խելոք բա ի՞նչ գործ ունիր նրա հետ: Դե դու էլ կասես մեր ֆիրմայի տնօրենն ասելա տեր եմ, խփի:
> 
> Դրանից հերո ցույց կանես, գործից դուրս կգաս, կրոն կփոխես, ՆԱՏՕ կմտնես, ինչ ուզում ես արա, վերջ դու մտել ես առյուծի վանդակը ու քացով խփել ես դեմքին, ձագերից էլ մեկին սատկացրել ես, ինքն էլ քո տուտուզը կծելա: ՆԱՏՕ մտի, տուտուզդ արդեն առյուծը կերելա, բախտդ բերելա էլի:


Մի հատ *փոքրիկ* նյուանս կեղծել ես: Ռուսներն են եկել իրենց կեղտոտ ոտքերով իմ տան մեջ ինձ կոտորում: Ցխինվալիի ռեգիոնն ու Աբխազիան Վրաստանի Հանրապետության տարածք են:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա ինչ որ պաշտոնապես Վրաստանի տարածքնա կարան անպատիժ ռմբակոծեն քո կարծիքով? :Shok:

----------


## Rammstein

> Art ջան վերկաց գնա Ծառուկյան Գագիկի տան դարպասների մոտ ու ինչքան ուժ ունես չափալախի պահակախմբի անդամներից ցանկացածին: Քեզ Ցխինվալի կանեն, անհապաղ: Ու հետո սկսի գոռգռալ «ես փոքր նոր զարգացող աղքատ մարդ եմ, ինձ մեծ, հարուս ու հզոր Ծառուկյանը ծեծումա»: Վստահ եմ ամբողջ ֆոռումը կասի այ խելոք բա ի՞նչ գործ ունիր նրա հետ: Դե դու էլ կասես մեր ֆիրմայի տնօրենն ասելա տեր եմ, խփի:
> 
> Դրանից հերո ցույց կանես, գործից դուրս կգաս, կրոն կփոխես, ՆԱՏՕ կմտնես, ինչ ուզում ես արա, վերջ դու մտել ես առյուծի վանդակը ու քացով խփել ես դեմքին, ձագերից էլ մեկին սատկացրել ես, ինքն էլ քո տուտուզը կծելա: ՆԱՏՕ մտի, տուտուզդ արդեն առյուծը կերելա, բախտդ բերելա էլի:


Միանգամայն ճիշտ ա։

Իսկ վրացիները ո՞ւր էին, երբ որ օսերը ըտեղ էին ապրում։
Էդ ստալինն էր, որ Օսեթիան տվեց վրաստանին։

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Հա: Ռուսաստանը նեղում է փոքր, նոր զարգացող ժողովրդավար երկրին:


Արթ, մենակ ԱՄՆ-ի էդքան սիրած disproportional "գտած" բառից էլ կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ առաջին քայլը արել են վրացիները, որից հետո ռուսները ոչ համարժեք պատասխան տվեցին: Նույնիսկ իրանք էդ չեն հերքում (եթե հերքում են, ապա ո՞նց կարող են խոսել ոչ համարժեք պատասխանի մասին. չէ՞ որ պատասխանում են ինչ-որ բան ասելուց/լինելուց հետո, ոչ թե առաջ):

----------


## Սամվել

> Վերջ: Ամեն ինչ վերջացավ: *ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ!!!!!!*


Ժող բայց Վրացական Պրոպագանդան էլ Վատիկը չի չէ՞  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժող բայց Վրացական Պրոպագանդան էլ Վատիկը չի չէ՞


Չկա, չկա, գոնե էս դեպքում հնարավորություն կա Կրեմլի դեմ համար=եք պատերազմ մղելուն:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Արթ, մենակ ԱՄՆ-ի էդքան սիրած disproportional "գտած" բառից էլ կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ առաջին քայլը արել են վրացիները, որից հետո ռուսները ոչ համարժեք պատասխան տվեցին: Նույնիսկ իրանք էդ չեն հերքում (եթե հերքում են, ապա ո՞նց կարող են խոսել ոչ համարժեք պատասխանի մասին. չէ՞ որ պատասխանում են ինչ-որ բան ասելուց/լինելուց հետո, ոչ թե առաջ):


Ռուսաստանը ընդհանրապես իրավունք չուներ, Վրաստանի տարածք մտնել ու նամանավանդ իրավունք չուներ Վրաստանում Վրաստանի բնակչությանը սպանելուն: Սա է ճշմարտությունը: Իսկ Կրեմլի ու Կոկոիթիի կողմից հնչեցված 2000 զոհը նորից եմ կրկնում՝ ՍՈՒՏ Է:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Պարոնայք իմաստուններ, վերջը ո՞վ ինչ շահեց էս պատերազմից. ես տենց էլ չհասկացա:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ռուսները ու Ամերիկացիները ինչ-որ բան իրար մեջ կիսեցին, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Մնացած բոլորը տուժեցին:
Էս ռեգիոնի ռիսկային ռեյթինգը բարձրացավ, միջազգային վարկերի տոկոսները կթանկանան, տուրիստները կպակասեն, Օսետիան ավիրված, Վրաստանի ներքին վիճակը վտանգավոր: 
 :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ռուսները ու Ամերիկացիները ինչ-որ բան իրար մեջ կիսեցին, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Մնացած բոլորը տուժեցին:
> Էս ռեգիոնի ռիսկային ռեյթինգը բարձրացավ, միջազգային վարկերի տոկոսները կթանկանան, տուրիստները կպակասեն, Օսետիան ավիրված, Վրաստանի ներքին վիճակը վտանգավոր:


Այսինքն ըստ քեզ Վրաստանի իշխանությունները ախա՞լ գործեցին, ներքաշվելով պատերազմի մեջ: Էդ դեպքում ի՞նչը կամ ո՞վ նրանց դրդեց այդ քայլին, ի՞նչ ակնկալիքներ ունեին այս պատերազմից:

----------


## Artgeo

> Պարոնայք իմաստուններ, վերջը ո՞վ ինչ շահեց էս պատերազմից. ես տենց էլ չհասկացա:


Ռուսաստանը վերջնականապես վարկաբեկվեց ու քնձռոտվեց: Կարծում եմ Վրաստանն ու իր բարեկամները՝ Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ն մինչև վերջ կգնան ռուս «խաղաղապահներին» այդտեղից վերացնելու համար: 
Վերջնականապես ապացուցվեց, որ Ռուսաստանի բանակի մարտունակությունը ձգտում է 0-ի: Կոտրվեց ևս մեկ միֆ:
Վրաստանը ունեցավ բազմաթիվ զոհեր ու տնտեսապես մեծ վնաս:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Այսինքն ըստ քեզ Վրաստանի իշխանությունները ախա՞լ գործեցին, ներքաշվելով պատերազմի մեջ: Էդ դեպքում ի՞նչը կամ ո՞վ նրանց դրդեց այդ քայլին, ի՞նչ ակնկալիքներ ունեին այս պատերազմից:


Հա, ըստ իս, շատ մեծ սխալ գործեց: Էլի գրել եմ, հիմա այն դարը չի, որ մարդիկ պարերազմ անեն: ՀԻմա սահմանները բացելու, համագործակցելու դարն է: Մի հատ նայեք Եւրոպային: Ժամանակին, իրանք էլ են եղել թշնամիներ, բայց այսօր մոռացել են այդ ամենը, ու քիչքիչ գնում են նրան, որ դառնալու են մեկ ընդհանուր սահմանով մեկ երկիր:
Փոխանակ Վրաստանը ձգտի ապահովել անջատողականների անվտանգությունը, ավելի նրանց ահաբեկում: Իսկ եթե ապահովեն, ու բացեն սահմանները, մտնեն տնտեսական հարաբերությունների մեջ, մտնեն ընդհանուր պրոյեկտների մեջ, ազատ տեղաշարժվեն մի տարածքից մյուս, ում է հետաքրքրում, թե թղթի վրա այդ տարածքը ում անունով է գրած:
Դրդեց պատերազմի սեփական ինքնահավանությունը ու Ամերիկան, որը նաև նութապես ապահովեց Ռուսաստանի դեմ ուղղված, Ռուսաստանը անհանգստացնելու մղումը: 
*Վերջումմի բան հավելեմ*: 1991ի դրությամբ Օսեթիան և Աբխազիան եղել են ավտոնոմիաներ, քանի որ ի սկզբանե այդ տարածքները չեն եղել վրացական, այլ ներառվել են Վրաստանի կազմի մեջ Ստալինի պապիկի ջանքերով: 91ին Վրաստանը փորձել է այդ տարածքներին զրկել ավտոնոմիայի ստատուսից և դարձնել դրանք Վրաստանի գավառ, կամ մարզ: Այդ փաստն էլ առաջացրել է կատաղություն և անջատվելու մղումներ:
Դատեք ինքներդ....

----------


## Guest

> Պարոնայք իմաստուններ, վերջը ո՞վ ինչ շահեց էս պատերազմից. ես տենց էլ չհասկացա:


Ամերիկան իմացավ, թե ինչպիսին է Ռուսաստանի ներկայիս զինվորական պոտենցիալը: Ընդամենը մի փոքր տեստ էր սա, ո՞վ ա ընդանրապես լուրջ նայում Վրաստանի կամ Հայաստանի պես փոքրագույն, աննկատ, ոչ մի բանի վրա չազդող երկրներին վրա:
Կոսովորց ու Իրաքից հետո, երբ Ռուսները ձեռները կախած մենակ նայում էին ու խոսում, ոչ մի իրական գործողություն չկատարելով, Ամերիկան փորձեց տեսնի, թե նույն վերաբերմունքը կլինի երբ նման գործողություններ արվեն արդեն Ռուսների քթի տակ: 
Դե ինչևե, 2000-3000 զոհնին էլ օղերմի:

----------


## Philosopher

> Ռուսաստանը վերջնականապես վարկաբեկվեց ու քնձռոտվեց: Կարծում եմ Վրաստանն ու իր բարեկամները՝ Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ն մինչև վերջ կգնան ռուս «խաղաղապահներին» այդտեղից վերացնելու համար: 
> Վերջնականապես ապացուցվեց, որ Ռուսաստանի բանակի մարտունակությունը ձգտում է 0-ի: Կոտրվեց ևս մեկ միֆ:
> Վրաստանը ունեցավ բազմաթիվ զոհեր ու տնտեսապես մեծ վնաս:


loooooooooooooooooool :Smile: 

Ու էդ զրոյական մարտունակությամբ բանակով Ռուսաստանը շանսատակ արեց Վրաստանին ու քնձռոտեց նրա բարեկամներին :Smile:  

Ադեկվատ բաներ ասա կամ մի ասա :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ռուսաստանը վերջնականապես վարկաբեկվեց ու քնձռոտվեց: Կարծում եմ Վրաստանն ու իր բարեկամները՝ Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ն մինչև վերջ կգնան ռուս «խաղաղապահներին» այդտեղից վերացնելու համար: 
> Վերջնականապես ապացուցվեց, որ Ռուսաստանի բանակի մարտունակությունը ձգտում է 0-ի: Կոտրվեց ևս մեկ միֆ:
> Վրաստանը ունեցավ բազմաթիվ զոհեր ու տնտեսապես մեծ վնաս:


Հմմմ.. վարկաբեկվելու հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց ռուսաստանը արդեն մոտ 90 տարի վարկաբեկված  ա՝ ինչպես ասում են դալշե նեկուդա: Ասենք ռուսաստանի միքիչ ավել միքիչ պակաս վարկաբեկվելուց ո՞վ ինչ ա շահում կամ կորցնում: Քնձռոտվելը ի՞նչ ա  :Smile: 

Կարծում ես ռուսաստանի միքիչ ավել վարկաբեկվելուց ռուս խաղաղապահներին ավելի հե՞շտ կլինի կոնֆլիկտի գոտուց հեռացնել:

Էդ մարտունակության պահը միքիչ անհասկանալի ա իմ համար: Ո՞նց ապացուցվեց, որ ձգտում ա 0-ի: Իմ իմանալով եկան մտան պայթացրեցին, գնացին: Ի՞նչ պետք է անեին, որ չկարողացան:

----------


## Artgeo

> loooooooooooooooooool
> 
> Ու էդ զրոյական մարտունակությամբ բանակով Ռուսաստանը շանսատակ արեց Վրաստանին ու քնձռոտեց նրա բարեկամներին 
> 
> Ադեկվատ բաներ ասա կամ մի ասա


Օդային Հայկ, օդային... Մի մոռացիր: Ռուսաստանը Հարավային Օսեթիա ուղարկեց իր ամենաէլիտար զորամիավորումներից մեկը՝ 4-րդը ( եթե չեմ սխալվում): Սա ինչ որ բան ասում է իմ կարծիքով:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ամերիկան իմացավ, թե ինչպիսին է Ռուսաստանի ներկայիս զինվորական պոտենցիալը: Ընդամենը մի փոքր տեստ էր սա, ո՞վ ա ընդանրապես լուրջ նայում Վրաստանի կամ Հայաստանի պես փոքրագույն, աննկատ, ոչ մի բանի վրա չազդող երկրներին վրա:
> Կոսովորց ու Իրաքից հետո, երբ Ռուսները ձեռները կախած մենակ նայում էին ու խոսում, ոչ մի իրական գործողություն չկատարելով, Ամերիկան փորձեց տեսնի, թե նույն վերաբերմունքը կլինի երբ նման գործողություններ արվեն արդեն Ռուսների քթի տակ: 
> Դե ինչևե, 2000-3000 զոհնին էլ օղերմի:


Բայց ինչպե՞ս կարելի է Ռուսաստանի ռազմական պոտենցյալի մասին դատել Վրաստանի դեմ մղած պատերազմով: Կարծում եմ ռուսները իրենց պոտենցյալի մեկ տոկոսը օգտագործեցին:

----------


## Philosopher

> Օդային Հայկ, օդային... Մի մոռացիր: Ռուսաստանը Հարավային Օսեթիա ուղարկեց իր ամենաէլիտար զորամիավորումներից մեկը՝ 4-րդը ( եթե չեմ սխալվում): Սա ինչ որ բան ասում է իմ կարծիքով:


Ի՞նչը օդային :Shok:  Եվ էդ ամենաէլիտար զորամիավորումներից մեկը զրոյական մարտունակություն ունե՞ր :Smile: 

Հենց հիմա նախագահդ ասում ա, որ Ռուսաստանը կառավում ա Վրաստանի մեկ երրրորդ տարածքը: Էդ ուղղակի խոսում ա էն մասին, որ Ռուսաստանի բանակը զրոյական մարտունակություն ունի չէ՞ :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Օդային Հայկ, օդային... Մի մոռացիր: Ռուսաստանը Հարավային Օսեթիա ուղարկեց իր ամենաէլիտար զորամիավորումներից մեկը՝ 4-րդը ( եթե չեմ սխալվում): Սա ինչ որ բան ասում է իմ կարծիքով:


Ոչ մի ամենաէլիտար էլ չէր: Սովորական պայմանագրային զորամիավրում էր: Ժամանակակից պատերազմում մարդկային գործոնը էդքան նշանակություն չունի(բացի հատուկ նշանակության ջոկատներից), արդեն վաղուց են ացնել քանակով հաղթելու ժամանակները: Հիմա հաղթում է ռազմական տեղնիկան, և ստրատեգիան: Ռուսաստանը քաղաքացիական մեքենաշինությունով, կոմպյուտերաշինությունով, գուցե և 100 քայլ հետ է արևմուտքից, բայց ռազմական տեխնիկայի առումով և ստրատեգներով միշտ եղել է 100 քայլ առաջ:
Իսկ եթե Ռուսաստանը 0-ական մարտունակություն ունի, բերեք հարձակվենք գրավենք:

----------


## Guest

> Բայց ինչպե՞ս կարելի է Ռուսաստանի ռազմական պոտենցյալի մասին դատել Վրաստանի դեմ մղած պատերազմով: Կարծում եմ ռուսները իրենց պոտենցյալի մեկ տոկոսը օգտագործեցին:


Տենց էլ կա, իսկ պոտենցիալը գնահատելու համար ընդամենը պետք է 100-ով բազմապատկել  :Smile: 
Իսկ ընդանուր առմամբ ավելի կարևոր էր Ռուսների պատրաստակամությունը Ամերիկայի (ոչ թե Վրաստանի) դեմ պատերազմի մեջ մտնելու: Հետո ինչ որ Վրաստանի տարածքում են գործողությունները, քանի կարան պիտի ուրիշի մետ պատերազմեն, որ իրանք վնաս հանկարծ չստանան, երբ որ հասունանան մեծ պատերազմի… Քիչ մարդ կմնա աշխարհում  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Տենց էլ կա, իսկ պոտենցիալը գնահատելու համար ընդամենը պետք է 100-ով բազմապատկել 
> Իսկ ընդանուր առմամբ ավելի կարևոր էր Ռուսների պատրաստակամությունը Ամերիկայի (ոչ թե Վրաստանի) դեմ պատերազմի մեջ մտնելու: Հետո ինչ որ Վրաստանի տարածքում են գործողությունները, քանի կարան պիտի ուրիշի մետ պատերազմեն, որ իրանք վնաս հանկարծ չստանան, երբ որ հասունանան մեծ պատերազմի… Քիչ մարդ կմնա աշխարհում


Հենց ԱՄՆ և Ռուսաստանը սկսեն իրար նկատմամբ ռազմական ուժ կիրառել կպարտվենք մենք բոլորս՝ մարդկությունը կպարտվի: Մոլորակը չի դիմանա:

----------


## Marduk

Մի քանի փաստեր վրացիների համար

1. Սերժը զանգեց ցավակցեց Սահակաշվիլուն. Իսկ Ալիևից դեռ խեր խաբար չկա, մարդը իրա համար վայելում է արձակուրդը Չինաստանում

2. Թուրքիան փաստորեն Ռուսաստանում աջակցեց Մեդվեդևին, եկավ Վրաստան նույն խոսքերը կրկնեց արդեն Վրաստանի համար:  Թուրքական երկերեսանի դիվանագիտություն 

3. Ինքնաթիռները ոչ միայն չէին թռել Հայաստանից այլ օգտագործել էին Ադրբեջանի օդային տարածքը 



> Российские самолеты атакуют грузинские военные объекты, используя воздушное пространство Азербайджана. ВИДЕО.


http://censor.net.ua/go/offer/ResourceID/92256.html
Եվս մի դաս վրացիրների համար

 Վստահ եմ միևնույն է, Վրաստանը չի այդպես էլ չի հասկանա ովքեր են իր իրական ընկերները իսկ ովքեր են «ընկերներ»

----------


## Վիշապ

Կարծում եմ գլոբալ առումով այստեղ մեծ գերտերություններ Ռուսաստանն ու ԱՄՆ–ը տարածաշրջանում իրենց խաղերն են տալիս։ Բացարձակապես չեմ կարծում թե Ռուսաստանը գիշերները չի քնում, օսեթ կամ աբխազ ժողովուրդների մասին է մտածում. Պատերամը ցույց տվեց թե ով ում կողմն է, ու այստեղ ռազմավարական բոլոր ծրագրերը «update» եղան. Վրաստանը, Աբխազիան, Օսեթիան օգտագործվեցին. Պուտինը, Հայաստանում ու Ադրբեջանում Ռուսաստանի դեպանները իրենց ցինիզմով համեմված խոսքերով ակնարկեցին որ այստեղ իշխում է Ռուսաստանը, ու Ռուսաստանն է որոշում, թե Օսեթիայի պարագայում ինչն է ճիշտ, Ղարաբաղի պարագայում՝ ինչը։
Քանի դեռ մոլորակի վրա կան գերտերություններ ու փոքր, թույլ ժողովուրդներ, պատերազմները անխուսափելի են։ 
Այնպես որ Կովկասի ժողովուրդներ, միացե՛ք։ Մոտիկ հարևանը ավելի լավ է, քան հեռու «բարեկամը» :Tongue:

----------


## Marduk

Ռուսական զորքերը ու վրացական ոստիկանությունը համատեղ վերահսկում են կարգուկանոնը Գորիում







Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Փաստորեն այսպես ասենք սովորական վրացիների մեջ չկա մի ինչ որ ահավոր ատելություն ռուսների նկատմամբ

Ու այդ բոլորը չափազանցված է

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռուսաստանը վերջնականապես վարկաբեկվեց ու քնձռոտվեց: Կարծում եմ Վրաստանն ու իր բարեկամները՝ Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ն մինչև վերջ կգնան ռուս «խաղաղապահներին» այդտեղից վերացնելու համար: 
> *Վերջնականապես ապացուցվեց, որ Ռուսաստանի բանակի մարտունակությունը ձգտում է 0-ի: Կոտրվեց ևս մեկ միֆ:*
> Վրաստանը ունեցավ բազմաթիվ զոհեր ու տնտեսապես մեծ վնաս:


Քո ոճով գրեմ.. Ապացույցնե՞րը, աղբյու՞րը  :Xeloq:

----------


## Mephistopheles

հենց նոր CNN-ով Գորբաչովն ու Սաակաշվիլին էին հարցազրույց տալիս հայտնի Լարի Քինգ Շոու-ով…Գորբաչովի հարցազրույցը շատ ավելի համոզիչ էր, չնայած նրա բերած փաստերից թերևս միայն Վրաստանի նախահարձակ լինելն էր հավաստի: Սակայն ամենակարևորն այն էր, որ խնդրի մասին չիմացողն անկասկած համակրանք կունենար նրա նկատմամբ…Սրան հակառակ Սաակաշվիլու (Լարի Քինգի ասած "Շաշկավիլի") հարցազրույցն ահավոր էր. նախ կարիք չկար անգլերեն խոսելու, հաշվի արնելով ակցենտն ու սայթակումները և երկրի նախագահը ցանկալի է, որ իր մայրենի լեզվով խոսի և թարգմանությունը թողնի պրոֆեսիոնալներին: Նա իրեն ամերիկայում սովորող օտար ուսանողի պես էր պահում, կարծես ուզում էր green card ստանալ (սա մեր Սերժի ռուսա(ոռ)ամետությունից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում միայն հետույքն է տարբեր) էլ չեմ ասում Եվրոմիության դրոշի ֆոնի վրա…շատ էժանագին քայլ է, դա, ոնց որ ես,  Mephistopheles-ս հրշեջի հագուստներով ման գամ փողոցներով ու մարդիկ ինձ կանչեն հրդեհ հանգցնելու ես էլ ասեմ "դե, գիտեք ես հրշեջ չեմ, ոչ էլ կրթված ու մարզված եմ բայց մեծ ցանկություն ունեմ դառնալու"…և երկրորդ նրան տրված ժամանակը նա շատ վատ օգտագործեց երբեմն նույնիսկ առանց հարցը լսելու և անընդհատ նույն բանը թմբկահարելով, այդ ձևով նա Վրաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականությունը իջեցրեց սովորական պրոպագանդայի մակարդակի…

Ցավալին այն է, որ այս սխալները կրկնել են Վրաստանի բոլոր նախագահները և դեռ վերջերս էլ Շեվարնաձեն հայտարարեց թե Սաակաշվիլին սխալ է արել, պետք չէր Ցխինվալի մտնել *այդպես անպատրաստ*…հետաքրքիր է, թե այդ ինչպես և երբ պիտի Վրացական բանակը պատրաստ լինի ռուսների դեմ կռվելու…Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ը ոնց որ հասկանում եմ դեռ պատրաստ չեն և սա միայն ռազմական խնդիր չէ, կան շատ ավելի *կարևոր և էական գործոններ* քան ռազմականը

Ես վրացիների կողմնորոշումն ու ազատ ապրելու իրվունքը հարցականի տակ չեմ դնում և ոչ էլ ուրախանում եմ նրանց դժբախտությամբ. նրանց դժբախտությունից ես ինձ ավելի երջանիկ չեմ զգում, պարզապես ինձ զարմացնում է վրաց ղեկավարների ինկոմպետենտությունը, քանի որ դրան գումարած մեր "այրերի" հանճարեղ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը, կամ ավելի ճիշտ դրա բացակայությունը, մեր ժողովուրդը պարբերաբար հայտնվում է անելանելի դրության մեջ:

----------


## Elmo

0-ի ձգտող մարտունակությամբ բանակի մի փոքր ստորաբաժանում մտավ Վրաստան ամեն ինչ վառեց թափեց, վրացական բանակին վերացրեց: ԱՄՆ-ին էլ ՆԱՏՕ-ին էլ ասեց «հեռու խաղացեք ինչ սկսել եմ ավարտին եմ հասցնելու», նրանք էլ վախից 1 զինվոր էլ չուղարկեցին Վրաստան: Ու էդ 0 մարտունակությունն էր: Հիմա հաշվել ա պետք Վրաստանի, ՆԱՏՕ-ի և ԱՄՆ-ի բանակի մարտունակությունը ինչի՞ ա ձգտում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռուսաստանը վերջնականապես վարկաբեկվեց ու քնձռոտվեց: Կարծում եմ Վրաստանն ու իր բարեկամները՝ Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ն մինչև վերջ կգնան ռուս «խաղաղապահներին» այդտեղից վերացնելու համար: 
> *Վերջնականապես ապացուցվեց, որ Ռուսաստանի բանակի մարտունակությունը ձգտում է 0-ի: Կոտրվեց ևս մեկ միֆ:*
> Վրաստանը ունեցավ բազմաթիվ զոհեր ու տնտեսապես մեծ վնաս:


Դե որ այդպես է մի հատ էլ գնացեք Ցխինվալի մտեք, հետո էլ՝ Սուխումի…

BBC-ի թղթակիցը իր ռեպորտաժում ասում էր երեկ "The Georgian army no where to be seen, it literally evaporated "

----------


## Վիշապ

Ռուսական ավանտյուրայի վերաբերյալ նյութեր վերջապես գտա ինտերնետում՝ Мифы о войне в Грузии
1500 զոհերի հետքերը ինչ որ չեն նկատվում՝ Russia/Georgia: Investigate Civilian Deaths
Россия завысила число жертв в Южной Осетии в десятки раз?

----------


## dvgray

> Ռուսական ավանտյուրայի վերաբերյալ նյութեր վերջապես գտա ինտերնետում՝ Мифы о войне в Грузии
> 1500 զոհերի հետքերը ինչ որ չեն նկատվում՝ Russia/Georgia: Investigate Civilian Deaths
> Россия завысила число жертв в Южной Осетии в десятки раз?


Վիշապ ջան  :Smile: 
Ոնց որ ասեիր, թե վերջապես գտա ինտերնետում, որ գայլն է կծել եղնիկի քամակը, և ոչ թե հակառակը, ինչպես պնդում է գայլը ու իրեն  "թիմը  :LOL: "
…
Մի փոքր պատմություն իմացող ու մի պուճուրիկ  տրամաբանաությանը տիրապետող ցանկացած մարդ էտ ապացույցի կարիքը չունի: Պարզից էլ  պարզ է որ ռուսական հատուկ ծառայությունները սարքել էին օսերի վրա վրացիքի հարձակումը:
…
Իսկ թե ես ամենը ինչ վերջ կունենա  մինչև ողն ու ծուծը փտած ու միայն նավթի անխնա շահագործման հաշվին զկռտվող ռուսական պետության համար, սա էլ պարզ է: Մոտենում է իրենց վերջը, եթե սա իրենց ինքնագործնեության արդյունքն էր / որին խիստ կասկածում եմ/ :

----------


## Racer

Եկեք չմոռանանք ԱՄՆ-ի գործոնը

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ԿԱՄ ՄԱՍԻՑ ՀՐԱԺԱՐՎԵԼՈՒ ԱՐՎԵՍՏԸ
> Հարավային Օսիայում բռնկված ռուս-վրացական պատերազմն աստիճանաբար արդեն դառնում է պատմություն, իրադարձությունները սկսում են զարգանալ ռազմական ավելի ու ավելի քիչ բաղադրիչով, մինչդեռ շատ շատերին դեռ շարունակում է հետաքրքրել հարցը, թե այդուամենայնիվ ինչի հետ գործ ունեցավ աշխարհը Հարավային Օսիայում: Ինչ էր դա, զուտ Սահակաշվիլու էմոցիոնալություն եւ Պուտինի վրեժխնդրություն կամ քեն, թե բավական նրբորեն պլանավորած աշխարհաքաղաքական մի ծրագիր, որն ուներ շատ ավելի գլոբալ նպատակ, քան Հարավային Օսիան, ինչին էլ հակամարտության երեք կողմից զոհ գնացին հազարավոր մարդիկ` զինվոր, թե խաղաղ բնակիչ:
> 
> Շատ դժվար է հավատալ, որ Սահակաշվիլին այդքան միամիտ էր ինքնուրույն պատերազմ սկսելու համար, այն էլ Ռուսաստանի դեմ, իսկ աշխարհն էլ այդքան քնած էր, նրա այդ ինքնագործունեությունը չկանխելու համար: Ռազմական գործողությունների հետեւանքով Վրաստանի անհաջողությունից հետո Թբիլիսիի կենտրոնում իր զինակիցներին հանրահավաքի բերած Սահակաշվիլին հայտարարեց, թե ինքն ակնկալում էր, որ միջազգային հանրությունը կկանգնի Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիայի դեմ, բայց իր հույսը չարդարացավ: Եթե ոչ լրիվ, ապա գոնե մասամբ Սահակաշվիլին երեւի թե անկեղծացել է, տեսնելով բազմահազարանոց հանրահավաքը:
> 
> Հարց է միայն, թե ինչն էր միջազգային հանրության հանդեպ այդ հավատի պատճառը: Արդյոք նույն այդ հանրության առանձին ներկայացուցիչների հավաստիացումները, որ թույլ չեն տա Ռուսաստանին խառնվել վրաց-օսական պատերազմին, թե հավատը պարզապես հիմնված էր այն պարզ պատկերացումների վրա, թե Վրաստանը միջազգային հանրության բարեկամն է, իսկ Ռուսաստանը մրցակից, եւ հետեւաբար մրցակցին թույլ չեն տա բարեկամին նեղել: Սահակաշվիլու մեջ երեւի թե խոսել է հայկական արյան այն մասը, որի համար նույնիսկ Վրաստանի որոշ շրջանակներ համարում էին, որ Վրաստանում 2004 թվականին տեղի ունեցավ հայկական հեղափոխություն: Հայկական արյունն էլ երեւի թե թույլ չի տվել հիշել, որ քաղաքականության մեջ բարեկամ կամ մրցակից հասկացությունները խիստ պայմանական են, իսկ գերիշխողը շահն է: Հետեւաբար, իրավիճակն առավելագույնս հասկանալու համար, այն էլ ինֆորմացիայի սղության պարագայում, պետք է երեւի թե դիտարկել, թե ով շահեց տեղի ունեցածից: Ըստ այդմ էլ հնարավոր է որոշակի եզրակացություն անել, թե ով էր ի վերջո բախման իրական նախաձեռնողը:
> 
> Թվում է, թե շահողներից մեկը Ռուսաստանն է: Նա կարողացավ Վրաստանին լուրջ դաս տալ, իսկ աշխարհին էլ ցույց տալ, որ դեռ ունակ է կայացնելու ինքնուրույն որոշումներ եւ չանսալու միջազգային հանրության սպառնալիքներին, թե իրեն կմեկուսացնեն համաշխարհային քաղաքականությունից: Բացի այդ, Ռուսաստանը փաստացի իր օգտին լուծեց Աբխազիայի եւ Օսիայի խնդիրը, այդ տարածքներում տեղակայելով իր զորքը, թերեւս բավական երկար ժամանակով: Սակայն երբ խնդիրը նայում ենք մյուս կողմից, ապա ակնհայտ է, որ Ռուսաստանը զգալիորեն կորցրեց թե Հարավային Կովկասում, թե ընդհանրապես համաշխարհային քաղաքական գործընթացում: Օրինակ, հարց է առաջանում, իսկ Ռուսաստանի ինչին է պետք Օսիան եւ Աբխազիան, եթե դրանք վերջնականապես կտրվում են Վրաստանից եւ այլեւս չեն կարող Ռուսաստանի ձեռքին ծառայել որպես այդ երկրի դեմ կիրառվող գործիք: Աբխազիան եւ Օսիան նույնիսկ կարող են դառնալ Ռուսաստանի ուսին բեռ, քանի որ այդ չճանաչված երկրների վարչակարգերին Ռուսաստանի Դաշնային իշխանությունը ֆինանսական մեծ օժանդակություն էր ցուցաբերում ու պահում էր Վրաստանի վրա անջատական տրամադրություններով ազդելու համար: Մինչդեռ հիմա հարց է առաջանում, թե արդեն ինչի համար է Ռուսաստանը ֆինանսավորելու այդ չճանաչված հանրապետությունների կառավարիչներին, եթե նրանք արդեն կորցրել են իրենց հիմնական գործառույթը` ծակել Վրաստանին, ազդել այդ երկրի ղեկավարության նյարդերի վրա: Հարց է նաեւ, թե ինչ կլինի, եթե Ռուսաստանը դադարի ֆինանսավորել: Այդ դեպքում Օսիան ու Աբխազիան կարող են դառնալ անվերահսկելի տրածքներ, եւ փաստացի պոտենցիալ Չեչնիաներ Ռուսաստանի գլխին: Այսինքն, երբ Ռուսաստանը հիմա սկսի անիմաստ ծախսեր անել Օսիայի եւ Աբխազիայի վրա, թերեւս դրանից հետո կհասկանա, որ իրեն ոչ թե դրանք էին պետք, այլ Վրաստանը, մինչդեռ ինքը ձեռք բերեց այն, ինչ իրեն պետք չէր, ու կորցրեց այն, ինչ այդքան անհրաժեշտ էր Կովկասում հեռանկար ունենալու համար:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուրը՝ lragir.am
Ի՞նչ կասեք պարոնայք իմաստուններ  :Smile:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ռուսաստանը վերջնականապես վարկաբեկվեց ու քնձռոտվեց: Կարծում եմ Վրաստանն ու իր բարեկամները՝ Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ն մինչև վերջ կգնան ռուս «խաղաղապահներին» այդտեղից վերացնելու համար: 
> Վերջնականապես ապացուցվեց, որ Ռուսաստանի բանակի մարտունակությունը ձգտում է 0-ի: Կոտրվեց ևս մեկ միֆ:
> Վրաստանը ունեցավ բազմաթիվ զոհեր ու տնտեսապես մեծ վնաս:


Ռուսաստանը կար ու մնաց նույնը: "Վարկաբեկված ու քնձռոտ" երեկ չի դառել: Ռուսաստանի բանակին պետք չի թերագնահատել, մանավանդ որ ոչ ՆԱՏՕ-ն և ոչ էլ ԱՄՆ-ը չեն թերագնահատում: Ստուգում էին, միգուցե… 
Էն որ Մերձավոր Արևելքի քարտեզը վերաձևելու են, իմ մոտ դառնում է համոզմունք: Ու որքանով ես եմ տեսնում, Ռուսաստանին բավական մեծ "թուլափայ" են տալու: Արևմուտքն իր գազի ու նավթի դարդին է, հասարակ վրացու համար չի էլ ֆսֆսա:
Արթ բան էի հարցրել, բայց ֆորումի "քիմմաքրման" պատճառով ջնջվել է: Հիմա ստիպված նորից եմ հարցնում. կարող ե՞ս տեղեկանալ - Շալիկաշվիլու ռեզիդենցիան (ասում են Գորիի մոտերքն է) գնդակոծվել է՞, վնասված է՞, թե սաղ լավա …  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

*Միխաիլ Սահակաշվիլի*  :Crazy:

----------


## Elmo

> *Միխաիլ Սահակաշվիլի*


Բա ասում եմ Հիտլերի վերջին օրերի նման, հոգեկանը խանգարվելա:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Բորժումիում կրակոցներ են   :Cry:

----------


## dvgray

> Բորժումիում կրակոցներ են


Գեղատեսիլ վայրեր են: Գոնե էտ անասուն ռուսական մարդաբոյը ոյնտեղ  չապականի  :Angry2:

----------


## Norton

> Բորժումիում կրակոցներ են


Լավ Ռուսատսանն էլ արդեն չափից անցավ, եթե հայտարաելա պատերազմի ավարտ` էլ ինչ ա կրակոցները շարունակում, մեկա արդեն վրացական բանակ գոյություն չունի…

----------


## Elmo

Պատերազմը արդեն ԱՄՆ-ի ու ՆԱՏՕ-ի հետ ա գնում: Ագիտացիոն պատերազմ, որտեղ Ռուսաստանը էլի հաղթումա: Իսկ Վրաստանը ամբողջովին ջախջախված ա: Բանակ էլ չունի, գործընկեր էլ, նախագահն էլ գալստուկն ա ծամում բառիս բուն իմաստով:

----------


## dvgray

> մեկա արդեն վրացական բանակ գոյություն չունի…


Իսկ դու համոզվա՞ծ ես դրանում: Հեսա ամերիկացիք լրիվ ուրիշ զենք են տեղադրելու ես տարածքում, որով հանգիստ Իրանի հակաօդային ուժերի ցաք ու ցրիվ անեն  :Wink: :
Ու այսպես էլ չեք հասկանում, թե ուր են տանում ճանապարհները  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Ու այսպես էլ չեք հասկանում, թե ուր են տանում ճանապարհները


Տենում ենք ուր են տանում: Հասկանալ պետք չի, հասկացողները հասկանում, ու գործում են, մենք ականատես ենք: Ռուսաստանը հաղթումա:

----------


## dvgray

> Տենում ենք ուր են տանում: Հասկանալ պետք չի, հասկացողները հասկանում, ու գործում են, մենք ականատես ենք: Ռուսաստանը հաղթումա:


Հա ապեր հա  :Smile: 
Մենակ էտքան մի ջղայնացի էլի  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Լավ Ռուսատսանն էլ արդեն չափից անցավ, եթե հայտարաելա պատերազմի ավարտ` էլ ինչ ա կրակոցները շարունակում, մեկա արդեն վրացական բանակ գոյություն չունի…


Վրացական բանակ գոյություն չունի, բայց տոննաներով զենքա Վրաստան մտնում`օգնության տակ թաքնված , տենաս ինչի՞ համար   :Rolleyes:  : Մի տեսակ չէի հավատում որ Ռուսաստանը գործողություները շարունակում է, բայց մարդիկ ասում են կրակոցներ կան:  :Sad: Գորիում էլ գնացքի ռեյլսերն են տրաքացրել, մդա՜

----------


## Norton

> Իսկ դու համոզվա՞ծ ես դրանում: Հեսա ամերիկացիք լրիվ ուրիշ զենք են տեղադրելու ես տարածքում, որով հանգիստ Իրանի հակաօդային ուժերի ցաք ու ցրիվ անեն :
> Ու այսպես էլ չեք հասկանում, թե ուր են տանում ճանապարհները


Թող մտցնի , իրա շահերիցա բխում, դու դեռ չհասկացար, որ Ռուսաստանի ֆորպոստից, Ամերիկայի ֆորպոստ նույն բաննա, ուղղակի ԱՄՆի դեպքում  մի քանի նյուանսներ  կա, ավելի դեմոկրատական պետությություն, տնտեսական աճի ավելի լավ պայմաններ, ավելի հզոր ռազմական դաշինքի՝ ՆԱՏՕ--ի օգնություն, ավելի լայն հնարավորություններ դիվանագիտական սպեկտրում՝ դա լավա, բայց կախվածության ցուցանիշը նույնա, ոնց Ռուսատանի ֆոռպոստերը առանց իրա դաբրոի չեն կարա շարժվեն, նենց էլ ԱՄն--ինը, տարբերություն գրեթե չկա: :Cool:

----------


## dvgray

> Թող մտցնի , իրա շահերիցա բխում, դու դեռ չհասկացար, որ Ռուսաստանի ֆորպոստից, Ամերիկայի ֆորպոստ նույն բաննա, ուղղակի ԱՄՆի դեպքում  մի քանի նյուանսներ  կա, ավելի դեմոկրատական պետությություն, տնտեսական աճի ավելի լավ պայմաններ, ավելի հզոր ռազմական դաշինքի՝ ՆԱՏՕ--ի օգնություն, ավելի լայն հնարավորություններ դիվանագիտական սպեկտրում՝ դա լավա, բայց կախվածության ցուցանիշը նույնա, ոնց Ռուսատանի ֆոռպոստերը առանց իրա դաբրոի չեն կարա շարժվեն, նենց էլ ԱՄն--ինը, տարբերություն գրեթե չկա:


Էտ ե՞ս չհասկացա  :Smile: : Կարող ա:
Բայց մի հատ ինձ էլ լսի: Էտ անտեր Ամերիկան որտե՞ղ ա: Հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր այն կողմ չէ՞: Ու ոնց էլ անի, օրերից մի օր ռադը քաշելու ա չէ՞ էստեղից: Համաձայն ես չէ՞ սրան:
Իսկ մեր "մեծ ախպերացուն" ՝ ռուս՞ը : Քթներիս տակա ա չէ՞: Ու նրան մնում ա մենակ մենք ռադ անել տանք կամ էլ ինքը վերանա գնա ու մեզ հանդիստ թողնի չէ՞: Ուրիշ ճար չկա չէ՞:
Ուրեմն ասածիս հետևանքով ի՞նչ ա դուրս գալիս: Դուրս ա գալիս, որ Վրաստանը իրա քանդված տնտոսությամբ շատ ավելի լավ վիճակում ա /կամ կլիի շուտով/ քան մենք:
Հասկացա՞ր  :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

> Էտ ե՞ս չհասկացա : Կարող ա:
> Բայց մի հատ ինձ էլ լսի: Էտ անտեր Ամերիկան որտե՞ղ ա: Հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր այն կողմ չէ՞: Ու ոնց էլ անի, օրերից մի օր ռադը քաշելու ա չէ՞ էստեղից: Համաձայն ես չէ՞ սրան:
> Իսկ մեր "մեծ ախպերացուն" ՝ ռուս՞ը : Քթներիս տակա ա չէ՞: Ու նրան մնում ա մենակ մենք ռադ անել տանք կամ էլ ինքը վերանա գնա ու մեզ հանդիստ թողնի չէ՞: Ուրիշ ճար չկա չէ՞:
> *Ուրեմն ասածիս հետևանքով ի՞նչ ա դուրս գալիս: Դուրս ա գալիս, որ Վրաստանը իրա քանդված տնտոսությամբ շատ ավելի լավ վիճակում ա /կամ կլիի շուտով/ քան մենք:*


dvgray


Աչքիս դու ընդանրապես չհասկացար ինչ կատարվեց:
Ֆրանսիան, Գերմանիան ու Ռուսաստանը կատարեցին հատուկ օպերացիա ու լրիվ չմո սարքեցին Սաակաշվիլու վարչախումբը:  Ամերիկան էլ մանթո մանթո ֆռֆռում է: Նույնիսկ Թուրքիան էնքան հաբռգեց որ չի թողել Ամերիկյան նավերը մտնեն Սև ծով:  «Եղբայրական» Ադրբեջանն էլ մյուս կողմից ընդանդրապես քցում արեց ու փոխեց նաֆթի ու գազի ուղղությունները....  Ինձ թվում է մի քիչ շատ ես շտապում Ռուսաստանը քնդված տեսնելու հարցում... Ըստ երևույթին ԱՄՆ-ի քանդվելը ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի պատճառով ավելի շուտ կտեսնենք քան Ռուսաստանի հիպոթեթիկ քանդվելը մի 50-60 տարի հետո.

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Բորժումիում կրակոցներ են


Մենակ Բորժոմիում չի, Թբիլիսիի մոտերքում էլ կրակում են
Երեկ ՍիԷնԷնով ասում էին որ ամբողջ Վրաստանով  գլուխ են բարձրացրել տարբեր տեսակի ավազակախմբեր, որոնք մարդկանց սկսել են ռեկետ անել: Այսպիսի իրավիճակներում բնական է հանցագործությունների աճը, փաստացի հիմա Վրաստանը Թբիլիսիից դուրս իշխանություն չունի

----------


## Marduk

Մի ռազմական հանցագործության խրոնիկա

http://ep-news.livejournal.com/45700.html

Հետո էլ ասում են 21-րդ դարում մասսայական սպանդներ չեն կարող լինել... 
Կարող են լինել, շատ հանգիստ... : Մի քանի օր ՍիԷնէն-ը լռում է ու ամեն հարց լուծված է... Հետո ինչքան էլ գոռաս որ սպանեցին լավագույն դեպքում բանի տեղ չեն դնի, վատագույն դեպքում կասեն դու ես մեղավոր:

----------


## dvgray

> Հետո էլ ասում են 21-րդ դարում մասսայական սպանդներ չեն կարող լինել...


21 -որդ դարում առավել ևս, մինչև աչքովտ չտեսնես, ոչնչին հավատալ պետք չէ: 
Անգամ եթե աչքիտ առաջ տեսնես,մի հատ շոշափլ ա պետք, կարո՞ղ  ա կոմպյուտերային գեներացված  հոլոգրաֆիկ պատկերներ են:  :LOL:

----------


## Amanita

> dvgray
> 
> 
> Աչքիս դու ընդանրապես չհասկացար ինչ կատարվեց:
> Ֆրանսիան, Գերմանիան ու Ռուսաստանը կատարեցին հատուկ օպերացիա ու լրիվ չմո սարքեցին Սաակաշվիլու վարչախումբը:  Ամերիկան էլ մանթո մանթո ֆռֆռում է: Նույնիսկ Թուրքիան էնքան հաբռգեց որ չի թողել Ամերիկյան նավերը մտնեն Սև ծով:  «Եղբայրական» Ադրբեջանն էլ մյուս կողմից ընդանդրապես քցում արեց ու փոխեց նաֆթի ու գազի ուղղությունները....  Ինձ թվում է մի քիչ շատ ես շտապում Ռուսաստանը քնդված տեսնելու հարցում... Ըստ երևույթին ԱՄՆ-ի քանդվելը ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի պատճառով ավելի շուտ կտեսնենք քան Ռուսաստանի հիպոթեթիկ քանդվելը մի 50-60 տարի հետո.


Marduk  ինչու ա քեզ թվում, որ քեզ  հաջողվեց հասկանալ իրավիճակը?
Մեջբերում ես անում ռուսական սաիթից, օգտագործում ես ռուսական տերմին "ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՕՊԵՐԱՑԻԱ". Ու սրանով դու մեզ հայտնում ես "ռուսական շահերը պաշտպանող" ինֆորմացիա.

ՀԵՏՈ...




> dvgray
> Մենակ Բորժոմիում չի, Թբիլիսիի մոտերքում էլ կրակում են
> Երեկ ՍիԷնԷնով ասում էին որ ամբողջ Վրաստանով գլուխ են բարձրացրել տարբեր տեսակի ավազակախմբեր, որոնք մարդկանց սկսել են ռեկետ անել: Այսպիսի իրավիճակներում բնական է հանցագործությունների աճը, փաստացի հիմա Վրաստանը Թբիլիսիից դուրս իշխանություն չունի


Անցնում ես CNN-ին (Ամերիկյան) ու ամերիկայի սեսակետն ես ներկայացնում.

Մի խոսքով, մեր նման մահկանացուները չեն իմանա տենց էլ, թե իրականում ինչ կատարվեց Կովկասում, քանի որ մեզ ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուր են ծառայում միայն ԼՐԱՏՎԱԿԱՆ ՄԻՋՈՑՆԵՐԸ, իսկ դրանք անկախ չեն ու ոչ էլ նպատակ ունեն հանրությանը "ԿՈՒՐՍԻ ՊԱՀԵԼ" թե ով ում բարեկամն է.
ՑՏԵՍՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

----------


## voter

Սահակաշվիլին մեղք ա... Մեծ շուխուր ա անում, որ իրենից բան չհարցնեն, թեմայից շեղում ա, նույնիսկ դեբիլիկ Սարկոզիին խոսալու տեղ չթողեց.

Բայց այսօր Գերմանացիներն հասել են Վրաստան ու սպասելի է, որ օրվա վերջում շատ տհաճ պոզա են դնելու Սահակաշվիլուն, քանի որ Գերմանական ու եվրոպական կանալներում արդեն ներկայացնում են Ռուսաստանի գործունեությունը ՀԱՍԿԱՆԱԼԻ բայց ՉԱՓԱԶԱՆՑՎԱԾ իսկ Սահակաշվիլու մասին ասում են, որ նա շուտով պիտի ԱՏՉՈՏ տա ինչն է դրդել, կամ ով է իրեն բռդել նման քայլի...

ՈՒրիշ խոսքերով – ապե մենք գիտենք որ Ռուսները արյունարբու են, վատն են, թողես ում ասես հում հում կուտեն, բայց մենք ենք չթողողը ու ինչքան կարում ենք չենք թողում, դու –Սաակաշվիլի, արի ասա ինչի ես մտել էտ արջի վանդակը՞...

Բայց շատ ավելի մեղքս գալիս ա Սաակաշվիլին, որ մտածում եմ, վրացիք են շուտով սկսելու հարցեր տալ....

----------


## սիսար

Դիտեցեք    Սահակաշվիլուն:

http://www.youtube.com/watch? v=GqSIXIwGLhI

----------


## Սելավի

Սա  ցույցա  տալիս  ամերիկական  հեռուստակոմպանիաների  իրական  դեմքը: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONICYAHcTcc

Ինչ  էին  ուզում  լսել,  ինչ  լսեցին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սա  ցույցա  տալիս  ամերիկական  հեռուստակոմպանիաների  իրական  դեմքը: 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONICYAHcTcc
> 
> Ինչ  էին  ուզում  լսել,  ինչ  լսեցին:


Ինչ որ ուզում են լսել, այն էլ լսում են, ուրիշ հարց է, թե այդ պահին ինչու էր պետք նման բան լսել  :LOL:  Հեռուստաթատրոնը  արդեն պրեզիդենտից լավ է կառավարում ամբոխին։ 
Մարդիկ, միամիտ մի եղեք, մի վստահեք էլեկտրոնային էկրանի վրա խլվլացող բլբլոցին ու կինոներին, իրական աշխարհը կարող է լրիվ այլ լինել։

----------


## Սելավի

> Ինչ որ ուզում են լսել, այն էլ լսում են, ուրիշ հարց է, թե այդ պահին ինչու էր պետք նման բան լսել  Հեռուստաթատրոնը  արդեն պրեզիդենտից լավ է կառավարում ամբոխին։ 
> Մարդիկ, միամիտ մի եղեք, մի վստահեք էլեկտրոնային էկրանի վրա խլվլացող բլբլոցին ու կինոներին, իրական աշխարհը կարող է լրիվ այլ լինել։


http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=144971
Սա  էլ  նայի  նույն  մարդիկ  են  ուրիշ  հեռուստակոմպանիա: Նորից հարցազրույց  են  տալիս  հենց  այդ  թեմայով:

----------


## Elmo

> Հետո էլ ասում են 21-րդ դարում մասսայական սպանդներ չեն կարող լինել...


Ո՞նց չեն կարող լինել: Բա սեպտեմբերի 11-ը՞, երբ Բուշի վարչակազմը(կուլիսների հետևինը) սեփական բնակչությանը կոտորեց, ու մի տոննա հակատերորիստական օրենքներ հնարեց, որով սահմանափակեց ամերիկացիների իրավունքները(օրինակ տերորիզմի մեջ կասկածվողին կարելի է առանց օրդերի ձերբակալել, խուզարկել, նույնիս օրինական տանջել), հետո էլ հարձակվեց Իրաքի վրա: Մինչև հիմա էլ ընկած սարերում Բեն Լադեն են ման գալիս, ու Իրաքում արաբական հագուստով մարդ են սպանում, որպեսզի արդարացնեն իրենց ներկայությունը:

Իր տերերին հավատարիմ, տերերի ստրատեգիան ժառանգած Վրաստանի նախագահը(հիշեք ինչ ճանապարհով եկավ իշխանության) նույնն է կրկնում: Կորոտեց խաղախ բնակչությանը ու սեփական բանակը, հանուն տերերի ավանտյուրաի:

Նայեեք ինքներդ, ոչինչ չեք հիշու՞մ: Ո՞նց նա եկավ իշխանության:
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=paB-qiUqXtg

----------


## Վիշապ

> http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=144971
> Սա  էլ  նայի  նույն  մարդիկ  են  ուրիշ  հեռուստակոմպանիա: Նորից հարցազրույց  են  տալիս  հենց  այդ  թեմայով:


Գրողի ծոցը այդ թեման, խնամված մաշկով, ու արտակարգ անգլերենի առոգանությամբ մանկահասակ Ամանդա անունով օսեթուհին  իր մորքուրի հետ մեղադրում է Սահակաշվիլուն, տեսեք, տեսեք։ Մեջն ինչ կա… 
Իրականում այստեղ տարածքներ, ռեսուրսներ, Վրաստանի վերվերի թռնել, Ռուսաստանից պոկվելու ջանքեր, Ռուսաստանի դեմոնստրացիան, թե տարածաշրջանում ով ա տերը, տարածքներ, ռեսուրսներ, *իշխանություն, փող*… թե չէ օսեթ ժողովուրդի ինքնորոշում, բլա բլա բլա…

----------


## Artgeo

> Սա  ցույցա  տալիս  ամերիկական  հեռուստակոմպանիաների  իրական  դեմքը: 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONICYAHcTcc
> 
> Ինչ  էին  ուզում  լսել,  ինչ  լսեցին:


Ինտերներ չունեմ տվյալ պահին, էս էն աղջիկն ա, որ ազգանունը Կոկոեվայա  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Նայեեք ինքներդ, ոչինչ չեք հիշու՞մ: Ո՞նց նա եկավ իշխանության:


94 տոկոս էր ստացել եթե չեմ սխալվում, երկրորդ անգամ 54 տոկս նկարած, 44 տոկոս իրական:  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Ռուս զինվորները թալանում են Գորիի ու Փոթիի տները, ռազմաբազաները: Տանում են նույնիսկ սառնարանները, կոնդիցիոներները
http://streaming.gpb.ge/moambis_kadrebi.wmv

----------


## Elmo

> 94 տոկոս էր ստացել եթե չեմ սխալվում, երկրորդ անգամ 54 տոկս նկարած, 44 տոկոս իրական:


Բա ինչի՞ են դեմոկրատիա թմբկահարում: Օրինական, լեգիտիմ իշխանության տապալման փորձեր ... բլա բլա բլա... :
Թալանի մասին. Ես չգիտեմ ինչքա՞ն են ռուսները թալանում, ինչքա՞ն ռուսական համազգեստով, կամ առանց համազգեստի վրացիները, բայց մի բան որ վրացական բանակը Գորիից անկանոն փախուստի ա դիմել առանց կռվի դա խայտառակությունա: Միայն ռուսական «Вствок»(Այ էդ քո ասած էլիտար գունդնա) գնդի 2 գումարտակի անունը լսելով նենց են ճողոպրել, որ զինամթերքն էլ են թողել, ռազմական տեղնիկան էլ: Ամոթ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բա ինչի՞ են դեմոկրատիա թմբկահարում: Օրինական, լեգիտիմ իշխանության տապալման փորձեր ... բլա բլա բլա... :


Այսօր Վրաստանում որևէ մեկի մոտ Սահակաշվիլու լեգիտիմության խնդիր չկա։ Նրան ընդունում են որպես լեգիտիմ նախագահ։ Կարևորը էս ա։ Օրինակ Սերժը լեգիտիմության խնդիր ունի։ Նրան չեն ընդունում որպես նախագահ, անկախ ընտրությունների արդյունքից։ Իսկ Սահակաշվիլուն ընդունում են։ 




> Թալանի մասին. Ես չգիտեմ ինչքա՞ն են ռուսները թալանում, ինչքա՞ն ռուսական համազգեստով, կամ առանց համազգեստի վրացիները, բայց մի բան որ վրացական բանակը Գորիից անկանոն փախուստի ա դիմել առանց կռվի դա խայտառակությունա: Միայն ռուսական «Вствок»(Այ էդ քո ասած էլիտար գունդնա) գնդի 2 գումարտակի անունը լսելով նենց են ճողոպրել, որ զինամթերքն էլ են թողել, ռազմական տեղնիկան էլ: Ամոթ:


Ա-ՄՈԹ, Ա-ՄՈԹ... Վայ չէ, էս ուրիշ սերիալից էր  :LOL: 

Մեքենաների համարները ռուսական են  :Wink:  Վիդեոն նայի, նոր դատողություններ արա, կասկածի տեղիք չի մնա, եթե վիդեոն նայես։ 
Իսկ ճիշտ ժամանակին նահանջելը լավ զինվորականի որոշում է  :Wink:  Դիվանագիտական պայքարում հիմա դա կոզիր ա + զոհերը քիչ են։

----------


## voter

Գերմանացիք խիստ ջղայնացած են, քանի որ պարզել են, որ իրենց Բունդեսվերի զենքը անօրինական առանց իրենց թույլատվության ինչ ինչ կանալներով Վրաստանումէ հայտնվել չնայած դատական արգելքի, բայց գնա ու տես, որ հերիք չի ուղարկել են վրացիք Օսեթիայում այդ զենքով մարդ սպանելու։

Բացահայտ է, որ Սաակաշվիլին իրեն տրված վստահությունը Եվրոպացիների ու Ամերիկացիների մոտ ոտնատակ է արել ու եթե ԱՄՆ–ն իր սովորության համաձայն «սրիկա է բայց մեր սրիկան է» շարունակում է պաշտպանել Սաակաշվիլուն, քանի որ բացահայտվելու դեպքում իրենցից են հարցնելու, ինչու են օգնել նման ավանտյուրիստի, Եվրոպան արդեն հետևություններ է անում - Սահակաշվիլին վստահելի չէ - Գերմանական կենտոնական կանալներից մեկն երեկ Վրաստանից միացման ժամանակ հարցը բարցրացրեց - Սաակաշվիլին դեռ պիտի դժվար հարցերին պատասխանի, ինչու է բանը հասել սրան...

Այսինքն հարցը լեգիտիմության մեջ չի այլ, որ մարդուն ասում են  ԱԽՏՈՒՆՔ ՆԵԼԵԶ ՈՒԲՅՈՏ, մեկա գնում մտնում է բարձրավոլտ պեչենու բախչեքն...

----------


## Marduk

Ամանիտա

 Ես նայում եմ ու լսում եմ բոլոր կողմերին էլ ու դրա հիման վրա ստեղծում եմ ընդհանուր պատկեր:  Հիմա ես նայում եմ տեսնում եմ Եվրոնյուսը տեղ տեղ լրիվ կրկնում է ռուսական ալիքների կարծիքը ու մեկ էլ վերջում ասում է, թե Բուշը մինչև հիմա ոչ մի ցավակցական խոսք չասաց: Իսկ Եվրոնյուսով պատահական խոսքեր չեն տարածվում: Նույնիսկ այն որ Եվրոնյուսը շատ քիչ ցույց տվեց Երևանի մարտի մեկի դեպքերը նույնիսկ դա պատահական չի, ինչպես ասենք Սարկոզիի արագ շնորհավորելը Սերժին... Այդպիսի թվացյալ մանրուքներով կարելի է մոտավոր պատկեր ստանալ:    

 Ի դեպ Թուրքիայի վարքը: Պատահական չի նույնպես

 Մի հատ սա նայեք
http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1042973.html

 Փաստորեն Ամերիկային ասում է, քո դարն անցել է հարգելի դաշնակից

----------


## Artgeo

> Հիմա ես նայում եմ տեսնում եմ Եվրոնյուսը տեղ տեղ լրիվ կրկնում է ռուսական ալիքների կարծիքը


Ի՞նչ լեզվով ես նայում  :Smile:

----------


## !!Sinner!!

Բայց զգում ե՞ք: Սառը պատերազմի հոտա գալիս:  :Think: 
ԱՄՆ-ը Ռուսաստանինա մեղադրում իմպերիալիստական նկրտումների համար: Բայց ես չեմ հասկանում: Ինչի՞ իրանց կարելիա, իսկ Ռուսաստանին, որ տարածքով 2 անգամ մեծա ԱՄՆ-ից, ավելի շատ ռեսուրս ունի, ռազմական առումով չի զիջում՝ չի կարելի: 
Վերջիվերջո պիտի չե՞ մեկը լինի, որ պետք եղած ժամանակ մի երկու ապտակ տա: Թե չէ սաղ աշխարհում իրանց հիվանդ, այլանդակ, անճաշակ «մշակույթն» են տարածում ժողովրդավարության անվան տակ::

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց զգում ե՞ք: Սառը պատերազմի հոտա գալիս:


Նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ում չգիտեն, որ արդեն իրենց սահմանադրությունը ուժը կորցնում է, որովհետև գլոբալիզացման ծրագրի շրջանակներում ԱՄՆ-ը, Կանադան և Մեքսիկան ծրագրել են միավորում: Այսինքն նոր Սահմանադրություն, նոր վալյուտա(Անունը՝ Ամերո, որը պետք է փոխարինի ԱՄՆ դոլլարին, Կանադական Դոլլարին և Մեքսիկական պեսոին)



> Североамериканская объединённая валюта, также часто упоминаемая как амеро (от англ. amero) — предполагаемая валюта Североамериканского Cоюза (США, Канада и Мексика), которая должна сменить доллар США, канадский доллар и мексиканский песо. Концепция Североамериканского Cоюза и амеро аналогична Европейскому Союзу и евро.


Վրաստանը և այլ ԱՄՆ-ի հպատակ պետությունները մանր մունր հենակետեր են գլոբալիզացիա-ի գործընթացում: Ռուսաստանը և Չինաստանը միակ այսպես կոչված «չգլոբալիզավող» պետություններն են: Այնպես որ ոչ թէ սառը այլ հաստագլխության պատերազմ ա գնում, որտեղ գլոբալիզացիա-ի պապաների մեթոդները բավականին ազդեցիկ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ փխրուն են, իսկ Ռուսաստանի և Չինաստանի դիրքը, թեկուզ թվում են սառը, բայց ապահովագրված են ռազմական հզոր մեքենայով: Այնպես որ ժամանակի ըթացքում ամեն ինչ կլողա ջրի երես: Իմ անձնական կարծիքով գալիս է Ռուսաստանի դարաշրջանը:

Նաստրադամուսը, չնայած ահավոր ատում եր «արջերի սառը երկիրը» բայց այնուամենայնիվ կանխատեսել է «արջի գերիշխանության տարիները»: Վանգան նույնպես  :Smile:  Սա, իհարկե, էլի իմ անձնական կարծիքով ցնդաբանություն է, բայց և այնպես որոշ արևմտյան սնահավատներ սարսափում են դրանից:

----------


## սիսար

> Այնպես որ ժամանակի ըթացքում ամեն ինչ կլողա ջրի երես: Իմ անձնական կարծիքով գալիս է Ռուսաստանի դարաշրջանը:
> 
> Նաստրադամուսը, չնայած ահավոր ատում եր «արջերի սառը երկիրը» բայց այնուամենայնիվ կանխատեսել է «արջի գերիշխանության տարիները»: Վանգան նույնպես  Սա, իհարկե, էլի իմ անձնական կարծիքով ցնդաբանություն է, բայց և այնպես որոշ արևմտյան սնահավատներ սարսափում են դրանից:


  Համամիտ   եմ   Ձեզ   հետ,   մի   կողմ   թողնելով   հայտնի   երկու   պայծառատեսների    կանխատեսությունները,  բավական   է   ունենալ   նվազագույն   քաղաքագիտական   սուր   հոտառություն,  որից   հետո   կարելի   է   համոզված   լինել,   որ   ապագան   պատկանում   է   նրանց:

----------


## Amanita

> Ամանիտա
> 
>  Ես նայում եմ ու լսում եմ բոլոր կողմերին էլ ու դրա հիման վրա ստեղծում եմ ընդհանուր պատկեր:  Հիմա ես նայում եմ տեսնում եմ Եվրոնյուսը տեղ տեղ լրիվ կրկնում է ռուսական ալիքների կարծիքը ու մեկ էլ վերջում ասում է, թե Բուշը մինչև հիմա ոչ մի ցավակցական խոսք չասաց: Իսկ Եվրոնյուսով պատահական խոսքեր չեն տարածվում: Նույնիսկ այն որ Եվրոնյուսը շատ քիչ ցույց տվեց Երևանի մարտի մեկի դեպքերը նույնիսկ դա պատահական չի, ինչպես ասենք Սարկոզիի արագ շնորհավորելը Սերժին... Այդպիսի թվացյալ մանրուքներով կարելի է մոտավոր պատկեր ստանալ:    
> 
>  Ի դեպ Թուրքիայի վարքը: Պատահական չի նույնպես
> 
>  Մի հատ սա նայեք
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/...a/1042973.html
> 
>  Փաստորեն Ամերիկային ասում է, քո դարն անցել է հարգելի դաշնակից


Բոլորդ էլ համաձայն կլինեք այն մտքի հեդ, որ, աշխարհում ինչ էլ կատարվի, պայմանավորված է սրա կամ նրա շահերով, որոնք իրոք ՀԶՈՐ են  ու նման չեն ոչ Լյովիկին, ոչ Սերժիկին, ոչ էլ Սահակին: Իրենց շահերը պաշտպանելու համար ունեն զորք (NATO-ի խաղաղարար ուժեր, ՄԱԿ-ի խաղաղարար ուժեր),  Զանգվածային Լրատվական Միջոցներ(CNN, ABC, CBS, BBC, FOX, EuroNews), բանկեր ու այլ դրամական հաստատություններ( Միջազգային Արժույթային Հիմնադրամ (IMF), Համաշխարհային Բանկ (World Bank),  Համաշխարհային Առևտրային Կազմակերպություն (WTO) և գլոբալիզացմանը նպաստող գիտություն ու տեխնոլոգիա:



Էս բոլորը վերաբերվում ա Արևմուտքին: Իսկ Ռուսաստանը ստեղծում ա արդեն իրա գերտերությունը... Շրջանառությունից կամաց-կամաց հանում ա Դոլարը(ԱՄՆ-ից դուրս գտնվող դոլարը համարվում ա "վիրուսոտ"), Գազի ու Բենզինի կախվածություն ա ստեղծում Եվրոպայում  ու  հիմնականում Գազպրոմի հիմման վրա, որովհետև ուրիշ մեծ գազ ու բենզին արտահանող ընկերություն չի մնացել  :Think:  ...  Վ.Վ. Պուտինի վարած քաղաքականության արդյունքում մի քանի հրեա գործարար-քաղաքական գործիչներ մնացին խաղից դուրս  :Tongue:  Մնաց միայն Պուտինի սեփականությունը հանդիսացող Գազպրոմը:
Դե հիմա մտածեք, թե Գազպրոմի գազատար խողովակները որտեղով են անցնում դեպի Եվրոպա, դա ում ա ձեռք տալիս և ում ա խանգառում:
Մի խողովակաշարը անցնում էր Ուկրաինայով: Էնտեղ ԶՈՌՈՎ հեղափոխություն արեցին ու որոշ չափով ստացվեց, գազի վաճառքը քչացավ մի քանի անգամով....  ու տուժեց հենց ինքը` Ուկրաինան. որովհետև ներմուծվող գազի ու բենզինի ծավալները քչացրեց էս մեր Գազպրոմ ախպերը ու գները բարձրացրեց:
Հիմա էլ հարավային Եվրոպային վառելանյութով ապահովելու մենաշնորհ լինելու հարցն են որոշում` ԱՄՆ-Անգլիա  թե Ռուսաստան: Ռուսաստանինը անցնում ա Կովկասով: Բայց ոչ թե բանավոր ա էդ հարցը որոշվում այլ "ԿՈՆԿՈւՐՍ" են կազմակերպել  :Think: 

Ու ստեղ էնքան պետությունները դեր չեն խաղում, ինչքան մասնավոր շահերը. այսինքն չկա ԱՄՆ, կա STANDARD OIL կամ EXXON MOBILE: Չկա Միացյալ Թագավորություն այլ կա SHELL ,Չկա Ռուսաստան այլ կա ԳԱԶՊՐՈՄ ու  ФСБ:

Եթե ձեր մեջ մարդ կգտնվի, որ կկասկածի վառելանյութ արտահանողների գործելակերպի ու աշխարհում տեղի ունեցող պատերազմների ու "Տեռորիզմների" պատճառա-հետևանքային կապերի մեջ.... առանց խղճի խայթ զգալու թող հարցնի ինձ:
BYE

----------


## Koms

Կարծում եմ, վերջին շաբաթվա ընթացքում ռուս-վրացական պատերազմի արդյունքում կորդինալ կերպով փոխվեց մեր տարածաշրջանի ողջ գեոպոլիտիկ պատկերը` ճիշտ կլիներ նոր քննարկման անցնել,..

----------


## Elmo

> Ու ստեղ էնքան պետությունները դեր չեն խաղում, ինչքան մասնավոր շահերը. այսինքն չկա ԱՄՆ, կա STANDARD OIL կամ EXXON MOBILE: Չկա Միացյալ Թագավորություն այլ կա SHELL ,Չկա Ռուսաստան այլ կա ԳԱԶՊՐՈՄ ու  ФСБ:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ: Մի քանի բան էլ ավելացնեմ: Այսպես կոչված «հակատերորիստական պատերազմներում» բացի վառելանյութից կա նաև այլ գերշահույթ ապահովող բիսնես՝ զենքերի վաճառքը: Պատերազմները հրահրողները իրենք էլ վաճառում են զենքը 2 կողմերին: Օրինակ ներկայիս ԱՄՆ պրեզիդենտ Բուշի պապիկը Union Bank -ի տնօրենն էր, որը Նացիստական Գերմանիաին տոկոսով փող էր տալիս, իսկ Ամերիկական մեկ այլ ֆիրմա այդ փողերի դիմաց զենք էր վաճառում նուն Գերմանիաին: Union Bank -ի հաշվի վրա կալանք էին դրել այդ խայտառակ քայլի համար:
Հարավային Օսեթյաի պատերազմը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան 60 տարի տևող «Նոր Համաշխարհային Կարգեր» -ի համար մղվող պատերազմի դրսևորում:

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց



> Իսկ ճիշտ ժամանակին նահանջելը լավ զինվորականի որոշում է  Դիվանագիտական պայքարում հիմա դա կոզիր ա + զոհերը քիչ են։


Արտ ջան ախր քո հետ զրուցելուց ահագին բարձր կարծիք եմ կազմել քո մասին, խ՞ի ես ուզում համոզես, որ նման պրիմիտիվ բաներ չգիտես, մեկա չեմ հավատում, որ չգիտես: Նահանջը դա զորքի և ռազմական տեխնիկայի իր զբաղեցրախ դիրքերից տեղաշարժն է դեպի թիկունք և նոր դիրքերի զբաղեցումը այնտեղ: Իսկ ռազմական տեղնիկան և զինամթերքը թողած ու գնացած բանակը համարվում է խուճապահար փախած:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա զոհերին, ես ահավոր ուրախ եմ, երբ ԱՄՆ-ի հրահրած պատերազմում վրացիները խուսափում են զոհերից: Վրացի ազգը մեղավոր չի: Իսկ լեգիտիմ կոչեցյալը վիրավորումա իր ազգին, ու ազգի արժանապատվությանը՝ անգլերեն ելույթներվ: Էլի Սերժի խոսացածը հայերեն համարելը դժվարա, բայց գոնե թարգմանիչի կարիք չկա, վանկերով, բայց հայերեն ա դիմում ազգին: Վրացիները 5 000 տարի ա լեզու ունեն, բայց պրեզիդենտ ունեն, որը անգլերեն ա խոսում: ԱՄՈԹ:

----------


## Koms

Հետևելով լուրերին հիմա, ստացվում է, որ ամեն ինչ գնում է նրան, որ մեր տարածաշրջանում կարող են գերտերությունների միջև սանձազերծվել խոշորամասշտաբ ռազմական գործողություններ,

----------


## Elmo

> Հետևելով լուրերին հիմա, ստացվում է, որ ամեն ինչ գնում է նրան, որ մեր տարածաշրջանում կարող են գերտերությունների միջև սանձազերծվել խոշորամասշտաբ ռազմական գործողություններ,


Չի լինի նման բան:

----------


## Koms

Մի բան պարզ է ու հստակ` ռազմակալելով Վրաստանի որոշ տարածքներ` Ռուսաստանն արդեն անցավ այն գիծը, որից հետո ուղղակի ետնահանջ չկա` իր բոլոր հետևանքներով,..

----------


## newbee

Ժող. չմոռանանք որ վրաստանը մեր "բարեկամն է" : Ճիշտ է մեկ--մեկ վատ բաներ էլ է անում,  հավեսով թուրքին էլ միջանցք կառաջարկի դեպի Հայաստան, ախլքալակն էլ ոտքի տակ կտա, եթե պետք է… բայց դե վատ բարեկամներ էլ են լինում :Smile:  : 
Կարդում եմ գրառումները այն մարդկանց, ովքեր կողմ են վրաստանի վարած "քաղաքականությանը "  ու զարմանում:  Ախր վատ օրինակ էր Սահակաշվիլին Ալիևի համար  :Wink:  : Վրաստանի ամբողջականության հարցը ազերիները վայրկյանական օգտագործելու էին ադրբեջանի նույնատիպ հարցը նոր ուժով վեր հանելու համար:

ՀԳ  Ասետին ընկեր ունեմ, բայց էտ կապ չուներ :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Էհ պատերազմ՜, պատերազմ…

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Չի լինի նման բան:


Աստված ձենդ լսի…
Բայց Կոմսը հեռու չի իրականությունից: Փիս հոտ ա գալիս էս ծխից, մարդու մսի խանձահոտ:

----------


## Elmo

> Աստված ձենդ լսի…
> Բայց Կոմսը հեռու չի իրականությունից: Փիս հոտ ա գալիս էս ծխից, մարդու մսի խանձահոտ:


Վստահ եմ, որ չի լինի: Ահագին մուլտիմիլիարդերներ կան եդ պատերազմների հետևում կանգնած, ու ահագին կորցնելու բան ունեն: Իսկ մոլորակի կորուստը իրանց համար ձեռնտու չի:

----------


## voter

Գերմանական ալիքները պնդում են, որ Վրաստանում Սահակաշվիլիից արդեն հրաճարական են պահանջում – հավատամ թե չէ՞

----------


## Koms

Ասենք թե Սահակաշվիլուն փոխարինեց Բուրջանաձեն` ինչ է դրանից փոխվելու? հավատացեք, որ ոչինչ... 
Ճիշտ է, Վրաստանն այսօր ջախջախված է , բայց հիմա կարելի է փաստել, որ Ռուսաստանն արդեն պրոբլեմներ ունի, և մեծ պրոբլեմներ,.. Մեկ բան է` երբ քո երկրի ներսում ես պատերազմում (Չեչնիա), և լրիվ այլ վիճակ է, երբ պատերազմական գործողություններ ես ծավալում հարևան սուվերեն երկրի տարածքում` առանց ՄԱԿ-ի (կամ այլ) սանկցիայի,.. երևի տարբերություն կա, չէ?..

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Է հետո՞: Ամերիկան էլ էր առանց սանկցիայի մտնում իրաք ու՞:

ՄԱԿը արդեն կամաց կամաց 2րդ համաշխարհայինից առաջ Ազգերի Լիգայի օրնա ընկնում: ու երբ առաջին պետությունը դուրս գա ՄԱԿի կազմից, արդեն իսկականից պատերազմի հոտը կփչի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Գերմանական ալիքները պնդում են, որ Վրաստանում Սահակաշվիլիից արդեն հրաճարական են պահանջում – հավատամ թե չէ՞


Դեռ, չէ: Քանի դեռ ռուս օկուպացիոն զորքերը Վրաստանում են դա բացառվում է:

----------


## Koms

Հարց է ծագում, իսկ արդյոք ռուսները մոտակա ժամանակ դուրս կգան Վրաստանից?.. հիմա դժվար է կանխատեսել, համենայն դեպս ոնց-որ թե իրադարձությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ նրանք ուզում են հաստատվել Փոթիում, գուցեև Գորիում եւ այլ վայրերում?.. Հակառակ դեպում ինչի համար էր ռուսների կողմից իրականացված այս շռնդալից  ռազմական կամպանիան? ինչի համար էին այս բոլոր քարոզչական ջանքերը` ստեղծել վրացիներից նոր "հրեշ-թշնամու"  կերպար?.. Պարզ է, որ նպատակները ավելի հեռահար էին, չէ?

----------


## Սամվել

> Հարց է ծագում, իսկ արդյոք ռուսները մոտակա ժամանակ դուրս կգան Վրաստանից?.. հիմա դժվար է կանխատեսել, համենայն դեպս ոնց-որ թե իրադարձությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ նրանք ուզում են հաստատվել Փոթիում, գուցեև Գորիում եւ այլ վայրերում?.. Հակառակ դեպում ինչի համար էր ռուսների կողմից իրականացված այս շռնդալից  ռազմական կամպանիան? ինչի համար էին այս բոլոր քարոզչական ջանքերը` ստեղծել վրացիներից նոր "հրեշ-թշնամու"  կերպար?.. Պարզ է, որ նպատակները ավելի հեռահար էին, չէ?


Ռուսները Վրաստանին տնտեսապես մի 50 տարի հետ գցեցին.. էտ իրանց հերիք էր  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարց է ծագում, իսկ արդյոք ռուսները մոտակա ժամանակ դուրս կգան Վրաստանից?.. հիմա դժվար է կանխատեսել, համենայն դեպս ոնց-որ թե իրադարձությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ նրանք ուզում են հաստատվել Փոթիում, գուցեև Գորիում եւ այլ վայրերում?.. Հակառակ դեպում ինչի համար էր ռուսների կողմից իրականացված այս շռնդալից  ռազմական կամպանիան? ինչի համար էին այս բոլոր քարոզչական ջանքերը` ստեղծել վրացիներից նոր "հրեշ-թշնամու"  կերպար?.. Պարզ է, որ նպատակները ավելի հեռահար էին, չէ?


Նպատակը հենց լեգիտիմ իշխանության՝ Սահակաշվիլու իշխանության վարկաբեկումն է, խայտառակումը և որպես վերջնական նպատակ Վրաստանում իշխանափոխությունը: Այդպես են արել և 90-ականներին: Այն =ամանակ Շեվարդնաձեին բերին դարձրին փորձանք Վրաստանի գլխին, այսօր բերելու են Գիորգաձեին: Պատճառը, Վրաստանի արագ տեմպերով զարգանալն էր ու մյուս երկրների =ողովուրդների Վրաստանի օրինակին հետևելը:

Մի կողմից ԱՄՆ-ական անարյուն հեղափոխությունները՝  Ուկրայինա, Վրաստան 2003 և այլն: Մյուս կողմից Ռուսական արյունալի հեղաշրջումները՝ Հայաստան 1999, Վրաստան 1991 ու արյունալի հեղաշրջման փորձը 2008 և այլն:

----------


## Արմին

Երեխեք ջան, այս ամենը երկու գերտերությունների խաղն է, որոնք հենց բան չեն ունենում անելու մի թույլ պետություն են գտնում ու սկսում ինչ որ հայտնագործություններ անել :Think:

----------


## voter

Պետք է կարողանալ տարբերել Ռուսաստանի օլիգարխիայի պրոբլեմները ռազմա-կգբականների պրոբլեներից։

Եթե առաջինները արդեն լուրջ պրոբլեմներ ունեն իրենց փողերն շվեցարական բանկերում տնորինելու ու Եվրոպայում ու Ամերիկայում գործնկերներ ունենալու մեջ, ապա երկրորդները, որոնց կառկառուն ներկայացուցիչն է Պուտինը, չեմ կարծում թե որևէ պրոբլեմ ունեցել են, կամ կունենան, այդ իսկ պատճառով Ռուսական զորքերի դուրս բերումը միայն ու միայն կախված է երկրորդների-ուժայինների քմահաճույքներից։ 

ՈՒժայիններին, որչ ՆԱՏՕի որոշումներն են «սարսափեցնում» ու ոչ էլ առավել ևս ԱՄՆի հիստերիաները - նրանք խորը ԹՔԱԾ ունեն բոլորի վրա։

Այն որ ընդհանրապես ռուսական զորքերը Գորիում կանգնել ու առաջ այլևս չեն գնացել, առաջինների, ֆինանսական համակարգի շնորհքն է, որոնք միայն կորուստներ են ունենում ինքան ռազմականը հաջողություններ։

Ֆինանսական ռուսաստանը այլևս ազդեցություն այնքան ինչքան Էլցինի ժամանակ էր չունի ու որոշումներ չի կարողանա կայացնել,ինչքան էլ նրանց դժվարությունների մեջ դնեն արտասահմանում - ինչը Եվրոպացիք շատ լավ հասկացան ու վերջին ՆԱՏՕի նիստը ընդհամենը բռունց բարցրացնել էր ու նույնիսկ մատ թափտալ Ռուսաստանի վրա չհամարձակվեցին, քանի որ հասկանում են, ինչքան արագ կարող են կորցնել Ռուսաստանում առկա ֆինանսական լոբբիին, որի հետ միայն կարող են շփվել։

Չեք նկատում, որ Պուտինը ուղղակի թքած ունի բոլոր ԱՄՆների ու Եվրոպաների վրա, որոնք քաջ գիտակցում են, որ նրա մոտ է իրական ուժը բայց ոչ մի կերպ հետը բանակցություններ վարել չեն կարող, նա իրեն լրիվ ներքին գործերի հրամանատարի պես է պահում...

Սա որոշակի համաշխարհային կարգ ու կանոնի վերաձևում է - ԱՄՆի միանձնյա ոստիկանապետի կարգավիճակը զրոյացվում է, նրանով, որ ցույց է տրվում թուլությունը - ԱՄՆն իր ամենածախու երդվյալ վկային անգամ օգնել չի համարձակվում, ինչքան էլ նա Անգլերեն խոսա։ Դրանով ցույց է տրվում ԱՄՆի ճղճիմությունը ու անհնարինությունը միջին արևելքում ինչ որ բան որոշելու։

Ռուսաստանի ֆինանսական համակարգին կարծում եմ համոզել են, որ նրանք ինչպես Խոդորկովսկին, պիտի ՄՈՒԾՎԵՆ, որ շարունակեն հանգիստ գոյատևել, դրանք էլ կմուծվեն նույնիսկ իրենց ունեցվածքը արտասահմանյան բանկերում կորցնելու վտանգով։

----------


## Artgeo

Ի դեպ, բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր Կոկոյթիի հետևից պնդում են, որ մահացածները մի քանի հազար են, ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք Ռուսաստանի նախագահ Պուտինի խոսքերը 



> Путин подчеркнул, что в результате агрессии Грузии против Южной Осетии "*десятки* человек убиты, сотни ранены".


http://www.rian.ru/society/20080809/150231210.html

----------


## Koms

Կարծում եմ, մենք դեռ ողջամիտ ազգ ենք, եւ հասկանում ենք, որ ոչ մի լավ բան մեզ չի սպասում հարևան երկրի ներկա, մեղմ ասաց, դրամատիկ իրավիճակից,..

----------


## Elmo

> Ի դեպ, բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր Կոկոյթիի հետևից պնդում են, որ մահացածները մի քանի հազար են, ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք Ռուսաստանի նախագահ Պուտինի խոսքերը 
> 
> http://www.rian.ru/society/20080809/150231210.html


Էդ  սկզբում էր տենց ասում, քանի դեռ 2000 հոգի չեր զոհվել: Հենց Ռուսաստանին սկսեցին անտեղի ագրեսորի տեղ դնել, բնականաբար, 2000 հոգի պետք ա «զոհվեին»: Իսկ իրականում թվերը կարևոր չեն: 30-ից ավել զոհ խաղաղ բնակչության մեջ արդեն գենոցիդ ա:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Էդ  սկզբում էր տենց ասում, քանի դեռ 2000 հոգի չեր զոհվել: Հենց Ռուսաստանին սկսեցին անտեղի ագրեսորի տեղ դնել, բնականաբար, 2000 հոգի պետք ա «զոհվեին»: Իսկ իրականում թվերը կարևոր չեն: 30-ից ավել զոհ խաղաղ բնակչության մեջ արդեն գենոցիդ ա:


Ազգային խտրականությամբ սպանությունների դեպքում խաղաղ ազգաբնակչության մեջ, նույնիսկ մեկից ավելին կարելի ա գնահատել գենոցիդ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էդ  սկզբում էր տենց ասում, քանի դեռ 2000 հոգի չեր զոհվել: Հենց Ռուսաստանին սկսեցին անտեղի ագրեսորի տեղ դնել, բնականաբար, 2000 հոգի պետք ա «զոհվեին»: Իսկ իրականում թվերը կարևոր չեն: 30-ից ավել զոհ խաղաղ բնակչության մեջ արդեն գենոցիդ ա:


Համաձայն եմ: Պուտինը պիտի պատասխանատվության ենթարկվի Հարավային Օսեթիայում պատերազմ սկսելու ու Վրաստանի տարածքները օկուպացնելու համար:

----------


## Elmo

> Համաձայն եմ: Պուտինը պիտի պատասխանատվության ենթարկվի Հարավային Օսեթիայում պատերազմ սկսելու ու Վրաստանի տարածքները օկուպացնելու համար:


Հաղթողին չեն դատում:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Համաձայն եմ: Պուտինը պիտի պատասխանատվության ենթարկվի Հարավային Օսեթիայում պատերազմ սկսելու ու Վրաստանի տարածքները օկուպացնելու համար:


Իսկ Բուշը?

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ Բուշը?


Նույնապես, հաղթողին չեն դարում: Պատմական ճշմարտություն ա:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Նույնապես, հաղթողին չեն դարում: Պատմական ճշմարտություն ա:


Հենց էդ ա, որ կուզեի Արթուրը էլի պատասխաներ էս հարցին :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ Բուշը?


Բուշը Վրաստանի ո՞ր տարածքն ա ռմբակոծել  :Think:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Բուշը Վրաստանի ո՞ր տարածքն ա ռմբակոծել


Այ ախպեր, դու ցիկլվել ես Վրաստանի վրա  :LOL:  Աշխարհի կենտրոնը Թիֆլիսը չի :LOL:  Ես Բաղդադի, Քաբուլի բանի մասին եմ խոսում :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Բուշը Վրաստանի ո՞ր տարածքն ա ռմբակոծել


Իսկ դա կապ ունի՞: Անմեղ երկրներին ռմբակոծումա: Աումա ուրան եք հարստացնում, խփում վերացնում ա , հետո պարզվումա ԱՄՆ-ին պետք էր հարստացնել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ դա կապ ունի՞: Անմեղ երկրներին ռմբակոծումա: Աումա ուրան եք հարստացնում, խփում վերացնում ա , հետո պարզվումա ԱՄՆ-ին պետք էր հարստացնել:


Ինձ մեղմ ասած Իրաքը չի հետաքրքրում  :Wink:

----------


## Philosopher

> Բուշը Վրաստանի ո՞ր տարածքն ա ռմբակոծել


Բուշը ռմբակոծել ա Իրաքի ու Հարավսլավիայի տարածքները, մի օր Բուշին դատել պահանջել ե՞ս, ուլտրադեմոկրատ ջան, ու Ամերիկայի անարյուր հեղափոխությունների մասին խոսելիս` մտածե՞լ ես քանի արյան մեղքի տակ ես քեզ ակամա գցում :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բուշը ռմբակոծել ա Իրաքի ու Հարավսլավիայի տարածքները, մի օր Բուշին դատել պահանջել ե՞ս, ուլտրադեմոկրատ ջան, ու Ամերիկայի անարյուր հեղափոխությունների մասին խոսելիս` մտածե՞լ ես քանի արյան մեղքի տակ ես քեզ ակամա գցում


Ի դեպ, երեկ դու էիր նենց ոչինչ զգացմունքային պնդում, որ «մի քանի հազար» հոգիա սպանվել: Ի՞նչ կասես նախագահ Պուտինի խոսքերի վերաբերյալ:

Կուզենայի լսել նաև կարծիքդ այս մասին
http://novitsky.livejournal.com/129643.html

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ինձ մեղմ ասած Իրաքը չի հետաքրքրում


Բա որ ասում ենք` Սահակաշվիլին էլ պատասխան ա տալու օսերի գենոցիդի համար, մեզ էլ էդ լոգիկայով ա խնդիրը հետաքրքրում: :Smile:  Փաստորեն էկանք կոնսենսուսի? :Jpit:

----------


## Elmo

> Ինձ մեղմ ասած Իրաքը չի հետաքրքրում


Ավելի մեղմ ասած Վրաստանն էլ սկի ԱՄՆ-ին չի հետաքրքրում: Պարզապես ուրիշի ձեռքերով օՁ բռնելը լավ գործա:

----------


## Philosopher

> Ի դեպ, երեկ դու էիր նենց ոչինչ զգացմունքային պնդում, որ «մի քանի հազար» հոգիա սպանվել: Ի՞նչ կասես նախագահ Պուտինի խոսքերի վերաբերյալ:
> 
> Կուզենայի լսել նաև կարծիքդ այս մասին
> http://novitsky.livejournal.com/129643.html


Ընգեր ջան, ես ասեցի ու հիմա էլ կրկնում եմ. մի հոգուն սպանողն էլ հանցագործ ա, ու դու հիմա էդ հանցագործին պաշտպանելու անհաջող փորձեր ես անում: Քո խոսքերը մեկնաբանենք, հորով-մորով անենք, հետո անցնենք Պուտինին, հը՞ :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ի դեպ, բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր Կոկոյթիի հետևից պնդում են, որ մահացածները մի քանի հազար են, ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք Ռուսաստանի նախագահ Պուտինի խոսքերը 
> 
> http://www.rian.ru/society/20080809/150231210.html


Էտ զորքերի մասինա Արթուր խոսքը, ոչ թե խաղաղ բնակիչների :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> *Ռուսական բանակում հայտնաբերվել է վրացի լրտես*
> 12:51 • 20.08.08
> 
> Ռուսական բանակի ավագ սպա, ազգությամբ վրացի Միխայիլ Խաչիձեն ձերբակալվել է Ստավրոպոլի շրջանում` ի օգուտ Վրաստանի լրտեսական գործունեություն իրականացնելու մեջ կասկածանքով: Այս մասին հայտնում է РИА Новости-ն:
> 
> «Համաձայն մեր ունեցած տեղեկատվության` Խաչիձեն հավաքագրվել է Վրաստանի տարածքում 2007թ. վերջին: Հյուսիսային Կովկասի ռազմական շրջաններից մեկի զորամասում ծառայություն անցնելու տարիներին վրացական հետախուզության հրահանգով ձերբակալվածը զբաղվել է ռուսական զինված ուժերի, ռազմական զորամասերի պատրաստվածության մասին, ինչպես նաև իր զինծառայողների վերաբերյալ գաղտնի տեղեկատվություն հավաքելով»,- ասվում է հաղորդագրության մեջ:
> 
> Ռուսաստանի ՆԳՆ-ը Խաչիձեի նկատմամբ հարուցել է քրեական գործ ՌԴ ՔՕ 275 հորդվածի համաձայն («պետական դավաճանություն»): Համաձայն այս հոդվածի` առավելագույն պատիժը 20 տարվա ազատազրկումն է:
> 
> ...


Մալադեց վրացիքին, արդեն Ռուաստանում սեփական շպիոնները ունեն :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բա որ ասում ենք` Սահակաշվիլին էլ պատասխան ա տալու օսերի գենոցիդի համար, մեզ էլ էդ լոգիկայով ա խնդիրը հետաքրքրում: Փաստորեն էկանք կոնսենսուսի?


Չէ, քանի որ ցեղասպանություն չի եղել: Ու կամաց կամաց բացահայտվում են ռուսների ագրեսիայի փաստարկները: Տեսնողը կտեսնի, չտեսնողին ոչինչով օգնել չեմ կարող:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Էտ զորքերի մասինա Արթուր խոսքը, ոչ թե խաղաղ բնակիչների


Որտե՞ղ էր տենց բան նշված:  :Think:  Խոսքը ընդհանուր թվի մասին ա: 

Human Rights Watch ը նույնպես խոսում է 50-ին մոտ զոհերի մասին ու նույնպես հիմնականում զինվորների
http://grani.ru/Politics/Russia/m.139909.html

Բացի դրանից: Ո՞ւր են «ոչնչացված Ցխինվալիի կադրերը» 
Նկարներում հստակ երևում է, որ քաղաքը նորմալ կանգնած է իր տեղում:
http://drugoi.livejournal.com/2693103.html
http://ssmirnoff.livejournal.com/1020016.html
Ի դեպ նկարները արված են ռուսական շտուրմից հետո:


Ո՞ւր են հարգելիներս Լավրովի բլթերի ապացույցները: 
http://www.vz.ru/politics/2008/8/12/195728.html

----------


## Երվանդ

հենց քո դրած առաջին նկարում մենակ պատերն են շենքի :LOL: , դու էն հերոսին հիշացրիր արդեն, էն որ պահեստը թալանումա բռնվումա, ասում են 10 հոգի տեսել են ոնց ես պահեստը թալանում, էսի ասումա ուզում եք եսել 500 հոգի բերեմ որ չեն տեսել :LOL: , հմի 4 հատ նկար ես գտել դրել եսիմ որ թվի եսիմ որտեղից ու ուզում ես որ մարդիկ քո դրած նկարներին հավատան վիդեոկադրերը թողած :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> հենց քո դրած առաջին նկարում մենակ պատերն են շենքի, դու էն հերոսին հիշացրիր արդեն, էն որ պահեստը թալանումա բռնվումա, ասում են 10 հոգի տեսել են ոնց ես պահեստը թալանում, էսի ասումա ուզում եք եսել 500 հոգի բերեմ որ չեն տեսել, հմի 4 հատ նկար ես գտել դրել եսիմ որ թվի եսիմ որտեղից ու ուզում ես որ մարդիկ քո դրած նկարներին հավատան վիդեոկադրերը թողած


Ցույց տուր վիդեոկադրերը  :Smile:  երկու օր անընդմեջ նայում էի, ո՞նց եղավ որ ես չեմ տեսել էտ կադրերը, դու տեսել ես  :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Այ սենց դեմոնստռացիաներ սիրում եմ  :LOL:   մեկին էլ երևանում եմ ականետես եղել 

Էն որ տակից են նկարում որ չերևա որ 3 շարք են կողմ մարդ չկա: ոտէերի մասը նայեք --- 3 շարք  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ցույց տուր վիդեոկադրերը  երկու օր անընդմեջ նայում էի, ո՞նց եղավ որ ես չեմ տեսել էտ կադրերը, դու տեսել ես


нтв ով ենքաաաան են ցուց տվել, էլ շենքեր, էլ հիվանդանոցներ, էլ մանգապարտեզներ ռմբակոծված, էլ չեմ ասում որ օրը մեջ նոր կադրեր էին ցուց տալիս թաղումներից, մի հատ 70ի մոտ կին որի մարմնի կեսից շատը վեռվել էր, որ պատմումեր ոնցա տեսել մի կին թոռան հետ ոնցա տանկի կողմից վրաերթի ենթարկվել ու էլի տենց լիքը վիդեոներ

----------


## Chuk

> Այ սենց դեմոնստռացիաներ սիրում եմ   մեկին էլ երևանում եմ ականետես եղել 
> 
> Էն որ տակից են նկարում որ չերևա որ 3 շարք են կողմ մարդ չկա: ոտէերի մասը նայեք --- 3 շարք


Ներս, մի բանի վրա էլ ես ուշադրությունդ հրավիրեմ: Ձախ կողմի կեպկայով մարդու հետևում մի աղջկա դեմք է երևում՝ լրիվ դեֆորմացված: Ավելի որակյալ նկարն ունենալու դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ հստակ կասեի, անհաջող մոնտա՞ժ է, թե՞ ոչ: Ու չնայած սրան ես ունեմ տեսակետ, որ եթե նույնիսկ 5 հոգի են այդպիսի բողոքի ակցիա անում, ապա այդ ակցիային ուշադրություն ամեն դեպքում պետք է դարձնել: Ակցիան ամեն դեպքում եղել է, չէ՞, փաստորեն, անկախ մասնակիցների թվից:

----------


## Artgeo

> нтв ով ենքաաաան են ցուց տվել, էլ շենքեր, էլ հիվանդանոցներ, էլ մանգապարտեզներ ռմբակոծված, էլ չեմ ասում որ օրը մեջ նոր կադրեր էին ցուց տալիս թաղումներից, մի հատ 70ի մոտ կին որի մարմնի կեսից շատը վեռվել էր, որ պատմումեր ոնցա տեսել մի կին թոռան հետ ոնցա տանկի կողմից վրաերթի ենթարկվել ու էլի տենց լիքը վիդեոներ


Ասում եմ *ցույց տուր*, մի պատմի: Պատմելով նենց բաներ են պատմում: 

Իսկ ՆՏՎ նայել չեմ կարող, շնորհակալություն Սեր=-Քոչարյանին:

----------


## Elmo

> Ու չնայած սրան ես ունեմ տեսակետ, որ եթե նույնիսկ 5 հոգի են այդպիսի բողոքի ակցիա անում, ապա այդ ակցիային ուշադրություն ամեն դեպքում պետք է դարձնել: Ակցիան ամեն դեպքում եղել է, չէ՞, փաստորեն, անկախ մասնակիցների թվից:


Նման ակցիաներ շատ են լինում: Ասենք կինոթատրոնների դիմաց «Դավինչիի Կոդը» ֆիլմի հակառակորդներն են , կամ համասեռամոլները, ՈւՖՈլոգները, աշխարհի վերջը կանխատեսողները և այլն...: Որպես կանոն նման ակցիաները լինում են սակավաթիվ և ուշադրությունից դուրս են մնում:

----------


## Chuk

> Նման ակցիաներ շատ են լինում: Ասենք կինոթատրոնների դիմաց «Դավինչիի Կոդը» ֆիլմի հակառակորդներն են , կամ համասեռամոլները, ՈւՖՈլոգները, աշխարհի վերջը կանխատեսողները և այլն...: Որպես կանոն նման ակցիաները լինում են սակավաթիվ և ուշադրությունից դուրս են մնում:


Իսկ գուցե չպետք է ուշադրությունից դուրս մնա: Օրինակ ես վերջերս մասնակցել եմ որոշակի ակցիաների, որոնք եղել են ոչ մեծ քանակի մարդկանցով, բայց հենց այդպես էլ պետք էր, ու հաստատ ուշադրության արժանի էր: Չեմ առարկում, որ կան ակցիաներ, որոնց ավելորդ ուշադրություն պետք չի դարձնել: Բայց միշտ հիշենք, որ եթե կա բողոքող, ապա կա պատճառ: Ու այստեղ Դավինչիակոդական բաներ խառնելն էլ եմ սխալ համարում, լրիվ տարբեր հարցեր են:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նման ակցիաներ շատ են լինում: Ասենք կինոթատրոնների դիմաց «Դավինչիի Կոդը» ֆիլմի հակառակորդներն են , կամ համասեռամոլները, ՈւՖՈլոգները, աշխարհի վերջը կանխատեսողները և այլն...: Որպես կանոն նման ակցիաները լինում են սակավաթիվ և ուշադրությունից դուրս են մնում:


Դե եթե հայերը տեղյակ են Եվրոպայում անցկացված այդ ակցիայից, նշանակում է ուշադրությունից այնքան էլ դուրս չէր:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Դե եթե հայերը տեղյակ են Եվրոպայում անցկացված այդ ակցիայից, նշանակում է ուշադրությունից այնքան էլ դուրս չէր:


Էտ արթուրի տված լինկի մեջ էր

----------


## Elmo

> Ու այստեղ Դավինչիակոդական բաներ խառնելն էլ եմ սխալ համարում, լրիվ տարբեր հարցեր են:


Նմանությունը կայանում ա նրանում, որ երկու կողմերն էլ անտեղյակ են և պատկերացում չեն կազմում ինչի մասին է խոսք գնում, ոչ զոհերի մասին գիտեն, ոչ ագրեսորի, ոչ էլ կիմանան: Պրոպագանդաի հզոր մեքենան չի թողնում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էտ արթուրի տված լինկի մեջ էր


Շնորհակալության կարիք չկա

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էտ արթուրի տված լինկի մեջ էր


Ես ի նկատի ունեի Դավինչիական ակցաիները:

----------


## Elmo

> Ես ի նկատի ունեի Դավինչիական ակցաիները:


Դրա մասին ես եմ քրքրել գտել, վստահ չեմ որ շատերը գիտեն:

----------


## Artgeo

Լավ, ես գնամ: Գնալուց առաջ երկու հատ բան տամ կարդալու, եթե չեք ալարում

http://novitsky.livejournal.com/129643.html

http://nukri.org/modules.php?op=modl...rticle&sid=810

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դրա մասին ես եմ քրքրել գտել, վստահ չեմ որ շատերը գիտեն:


Ես էլ գիտեի, առանց քրքրելու:

----------


## Norton

> *«ՌՈՒՍԱՍՏԱՆԸ ՀԱՐԱՎ-ՕՍԵԹԱԿԱՆ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻՆ ՓՐԿԵՑ ՑԵՂԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ»*
> 
> _ՀՀ առաջին Նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր‑Պետրոսյանը պատասխանում է «Ա1+»-ի հարցերին_
> 
> * Պարոն նախագահ, կարծես թե, ռուս-վրացական վերջին պատերազմը լրջորեն չգնահատվեց ո՛չ Հայաստանի իշխանությունների, ո՛չ էլ քաղաքական կուսակցությունների եւ նույնիսկ քաղաքագետների կողմից, մինչդեռ ակնհայտ է, որ այդ պատերազմն անուղղակիորեն շոշափում է նաեւ մեր երկրի կենսական շահերը։*
> 
>       Չեմ կարող չհամաձայնել Ձեր դիտարկմանը, բայց կուզեի այդ առթիվ կատարել մեկ հստակեցում. պատերազմը վրաց-օսեթական էր, եւ միայն հետո էր, որ այն վերած֊վեց ռուս-վրացականի։
> 
> *Այսինքն, Դուք ուզում եք ասել, որ նախահարձակը Վրաստանն էր, եւ Ռուսաստանը հարկադրաբա՞ր ներքաշվեց պատերազմի մեջ։*
> ...


*a1plus.am*

----------


## Amanita

Ստեղ բան չկա համարյա գրած:
Լեվոնը նայում ա լուրերը, նույն լուրերը, ինչը և մենք ենք նայում, հետո իրա խելքի չափով կարծիք ա կազմում, էտքանի մեջից ֆիլտրում ա էն ինֆորմացիան, ինչը կարելի ա թերթերին ասել, Ա1-ն էլ իրա հերթին մաքրագրում ա ու փոխանցում ա սայթի խմբագրին: Դրա համար էլ սենց անիմաստ բան ա ստացվում:

Ամեն մեկդ էլ, իմ կարծիքով, ավելի ճիշտ պատկերացում կկազմեք ձեր մեջ` առանց հաշվի առնելու ինչ-որ ¨իրա դարն ապրած¨ անձնավորության կարծիքը, մանավանդ որ նա այլևս հեղինակություն չի:

----------


## dvgray

> Եւ երրորդ, փոքր պետությունները պետք է մեկանգամընդմիշտ հրաժարվեն երրորդ ուժի ապավինելու կործանարար քաղաքականությունից եւ փորձեն իրենց հարցերը լուծել սեփական միջոցներով ու կարողություններով՝ չխախտելով միջազգային իրավունքի ընդունված կանոնները եւ ժողովուրդների համակեցության նորմերը։


Ու ո՞վ ա սա ասում: Մի մարդ, որը ինքը կնքեց Հայաստանը ռուսական ռազմաբազայի  վերածելու պայմանագիրը, որից հետո քայլ առ քակլ իրականացվեց Հայաստանի ղազացումը:

…
Ընդանրապես հարցազրույցը ծայրից ծայր դեմագոգիա է, և սա պարզ ցույց է տալիս, որ Սերժը դեմագոգիայի առումով Լևոնի կրտսեր ու երևի ամենահաջող աշակերտն է  :LOL: :
…
Կորչեն բոլոր դեմագոգները  :Angry2: : Զզվում եմ իրենցից  :Bad: 
Սրանցից իսկապես անհնարին է մի լավ բան սպասելը:
…
Էհ Մելիք-Մելիք: Ականջտ կանչի: Երևում ա դու ճիշտ ես դուրս գալու 
…

----------


## Artgeo

Ոնց չեմ սիրում քաղքական կեղտոտ խաղերը: Իմհկ ծայրից ծայր Պուտինին ուղղված նամակա, աջակցություն ստանալու համար: Մենակ վերնագիրը արդեն ամեն ինչ արժի:

Բացի դրանից խիստ կասկածի տակ եմ դնում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի տեղեկացվածությունը:



> որը բացի իր վճարած բազմահազար մարդկային կյանքերից,


Միայն այս հատվածը արդեն հիմք է տալիս պնդելու, որ նա տեղյակ չէ իրավիճակին:



Ի դեպ, ևս մեկ ուշագրավ լուր: Ըստ պաշտոնական Մոսկվայի, *ինչ որ հրաշագործությամբ* զոհերի թիվը «պակասում» է: Այսպես, օկկուպացիոն զորքերի թմբկահարվող 74-ից, երեկվա դրությամբ իջավ 64-ի, իսկ խաղաղ բնակչության մեջ թմբկահարվող 2000-ից՝ 177-ի:
Տեսնենք այս կեղծիքը մինչև ե՞րբ է թմբկահարվելու Կրեմլի պրոպոգանդայի կողմից:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Թբիլիսիում տեղի ունեցած համերաշխության այդ ցույցն, իհարկե, հուզիչ արարողություն էր, բայց դրան պետք է վերագրել ավելի շուտ բարոյական, քան քաղաքական նշանակություն։


Սա կոչվում է կոմպլեմենտար քաղաքականություն :LOL:  Պարոնն իր հարցազրույցով բացահայտում է քաղաքականությունն իր բոլոր կեղտոտ դրսևորումներով։ Բարոյականությունը վիրավորված հեծկլտում է անկյունում։ Սկզբունքորեն առանց խորը մտածելու էլ քաղաքականության տեսանկյունից ամբողջովին գրագետ մոտեցումներ ու մտքեր է արտահայտում, իմա՝ մեր փոքրիկ (չասեմ ողորմելի, ամոթ ա :Xeloq: ) երկիրը Ղարաբաղի խնդիր ունենալով հանդերձ կարիք չունի բարոյական գնահատականներ տալով գժտվել մեծերի, հզորների հետ, մանավանդ, որ Թուրքիան էլ Վրաստանին առանձնապես չսատարեց ու մի քանի խայթոց էլ նետեց Ամերկայի հասցեին։ Այստեղ նույնիսկ կարևոր էլ չի թե Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ինչքանով է տիրապետում օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիային տեղի ունեցածի շուրջ։ Մի խոսքով ինչքան էլ բարոյական չի, բայց Հայաստանի օգտին է խոսում… (քաղաքականություն, քո ստեղծողը…) Դեռ մի բան էլ, այս հարցազրույցով Տեր–Պետրոսյանը լրիվ ջրում է այն կասկածանքները, թե ինքը ամերիկամետ է, գունավոր հեղափախություն, բլա բլա բլա…
Էդ մի կողմ, ջոկիք սաղ աշխարհի ուշադրությունը կենտորնացնելով փոքրիկ Օսեթիայի վրա, Ռուսաստանը ոնց գյոզերով ավելի մեծ, հարուստ ռեսուրսներ ու ծով ունեցող Աբխազիան իրենով արեց, որ իսկի դրա մասին չեն էլ խոսում :LOL:  
Մի խոսքով էլի հարցեր կա՞ն… հա՛, մի հարց… … Հալալ ա ապեր, հալալ ա… :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Ստեղ բան չկա համարյա գրած:
> Լեվոնը նայում ա լուրերը, նույն լուրերը, ինչը և մենք ենք նայում, հետո իրա խելքի չափով կարծիք ա կազմում, էտքանի մեջից ֆիլտրում ա էն ինֆորմացիան, ինչը կարելի ա թերթերին ասել, Ա1-ն էլ իրա հերթին մաքրագրում ա ու փոխանցում ա սայթի խմբագրին: Դրա համար էլ սենց անիմաստ բան ա ստացվում:
> 
> Ամեն մեկդ էլ, իմ կարծիքով, ավելի ճիշտ պատկերացում կկազմեք ձեր մեջ` առանց հաշվի առնելու ինչ-որ ¨իրա դարն ապրած¨ անձնավորության կարծիքը, մանավանդ որ նա այլևս հեղինակություն չի:


Ոնց հասկանում եմ, քո կարծիքով Լևոնը 8 տարի նախագահելով, պատերազմող երկիր ղեկավարելով, ու դիվանագիտությամբ զբաղվելով չի՞ կարողացել ավելի խելացի լինել քաղաքական վելուծություն անելու համար, քան սովորական քաղաքացիներս:

----------


## Chuk

Թեկուզ և գնահատականների մի մասն իմ սրտով կամ իմ պատկերացումներով չի, սակայն չեմ կարող չհիանալ այս հարցազրույցով:

Սա շարքային հարցազրույց չի կարելի  անվանել ոչ մի դեպքում:
Եթե նախօրոք չկարդայի, թե ով է տվել, պիտի մտածեի, որ հարցազրույց է տվել երկրի ղեկավարը:
Այո՛: Այս մի հարցազրույցով Տեր-Պետրոսյանն արեց էն, ինչ պիտի աներ Սերժ Սարգսյանը: 
Անհրաժեշտ տեղում զգուշավոր, անհրաժեշտ տեղում փոքր-ինչ հարցակողական, հնարավորինս համակողմանի գնահատականներով: Հարցազրույց, որի ամեն մի տառը, ըստ իս, շնչում է երկրի շահերի մասին մտածմունքով:

Ես էլ չեմ սիրում քաղաքականությունը  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ հարցազրույցի մեսիջն ուղղված էր ոչ թե Պուտինին, այլ Ալիևին, եթե չեք հասկացել, ասեմ, իմանաք: Կարդացեք վերջին օրերին և Միացյալ Նահանգների պաշտոնատար անձանց, և Եվրոպացիների հայտարարությունները, որոնցով բաց տեքստով Ղարաբաղին զգուշացումներ է արվում: Զգուշավոր քաղաքականությունը գալիս է այդ հայտարարություններից և ընդհանրապես Սահակաշվիլին իր բավական չմտածված գործողություններով ոնց-որ թե հարցականի տակ դրեց այս կարգի հակամարտություններում ազգային ինքնորոշման խնդիրը:

----------


## Elmo

> Թեկուզ և գնահատականների մի մասն իմ սրտով կամ իմ պատկերացումներով չի, սակայն չեմ կարող չհիանալ այս հարցազրույցով:
> 
> Սա շարքային հարցազրույց չի կարելի  անվանել ոչ մի դեպքում:
> Եթե նախօրոք չկարդայի, թե ով է տվել, պիտի մտածեի, որ հարցազրույց է տվել երկրի ղեկավարը:
> Այո՛: Այս մի հարցազրույցով Տեր-Պետրոսյանն արեց էն, ինչ պիտի աներ Սերժ Սարգսյանը: 
> Անհրաժեշտ տեղում զգուշավոր, անհրաժեշտ տեղում փոքր-ինչ հարցակողական, հնարավորինս համակողմանի գնահատականներով: Հարցազրույց, որի ամեն մի տառը, ըստ իս, շնչում է երկրի շահերի մասին մտածմունքով:
> 
> Ես էլ չեմ սիրում քաղաքականությունը


Ապրի Լևոնը, ես իրիան չէի հավակնում(կասեի զզվում էի), բայց հենց ընտրություն լինի, իրան կընտրեմ: 2 բանի համար՝
1. Ինքը Հայաստանը էնքան էր սիրում, որ հրաժարական սարքեց, յանիմ իշխանափոխություն եղավ ու Ղարաբաղի հարցը էլ իրանոից չի կախված:
2. Իրա էս հայտարարության համար:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ստեղ բան չկա համարյա գրած:
> Լեվոնը նայում ա լուրերը, նույն լուրերը, ինչը և մենք ենք նայում, հետո իրա խելքի չափով կարծիք ա կազմում, էտքանի մեջից ֆիլտրում ա էն ինֆորմացիան, ինչը կարելի ա թերթերին ասել, Ա1-ն էլ իրա հերթին մաքրագրում ա ու փոխանցում ա սայթի խմբագրին: Դրա համար էլ սենց անիմաստ բան ա ստացվում:
> 
> Ամեն մեկդ էլ, իմ կարծիքով, ավելի ճիշտ պատկերացում կկազմեք ձեր մեջ` առանց հաշվի առնելու ինչ-որ ¨իրա դարն ապրած¨ անձնավորության կարծիքը, մանավանդ որ նա այլևս հեղինակություն չի:


ԼԱվ բա ո՞վա է էտ Քաղաքական հեղինակություն կոչվածը  :Think:  Լուսավորեք մենք էլ ճանաչենք... 

Ասածս ինչա մարդը առողջ վերլուծելա իրավիճակը *Հայաստանի տեսանկյունից* ու դա ողջունելիա...  :Ok: 

Լևոնը աչքիս բարձրացավ...  :Xeloq:

----------


## dvgray

> ԼԱվ բա ո՞վա է էտ Քաղաքական հեղինակություն կոչվածը  Լուսավորեք մենք էլ ճանաչենք... 
> 
> Ասածս ինչա մարդը առողջ վերլուծելա իրավիճակը *Հայաստանի տեսանկյունից* ու դա ողջունելիա... 
> 
> Լևոնը աչքիս բարձրացավ...


Իսկ իմ աջքիս գնաց ընկավ 1996-ի իրա տեղը  :LOL: :
…
Սա ձոն էր առ Պուտինը ու վերջ: Ինչպես 1996-ին ժամը մեկ Ելցինի համար էր երգեր երգում առ Ռուսիոն  :Bad: :
Փոքր երկրները /աղքատ մարդը  :LOL: / իր նամուս թասիբից բացի ուրիշ բան չունի : Եթե դա էլ ցեխը կոխի, ավելի լավ է գնա մեռնի :
…
Ու էստեղ իզուր տեղը դուք էլ քաղաքականություն-քաղաքականություն մի խաղացեք, աստծու սիրուն :
…
Այս "երգը" Լևոնի բացահայտ երգն էր դեպի այս ռեգիոնում դեմինանտ դարձողը /ըստ իրեն/: Այսինքն պարզ է դառնում, որ աթոռի երգ է: Ու էստեղ երկիր-մերկիր խառնել պետք չի: Լևոնը նախագահ չի, որ նախագահական ելույթներ ունենա :

----------


## Chuk

Էհհհ, Դիվի, ափսոս որ հեչ չեմ ուզում կոնկրետ քո հետ այս թեմաներով վիճել: Բայց նորից եմ ասում, ուշադիր կարդա վերջին օրերին ԱՄՆ և Եվրոպա հայտարարությունները, մասնավորապես տարածքային ամբողջականությունների մասին, ուշադիր հետևիր մեր իշխանիկների արձագանքներին, որոնք ուղղակի թյուրիմացություն են, օրինակ էսօր Աղվան Վարդանյանի, ու հետևիր, որ ալտերնատիվ տարբերակ չկար, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը արեց *միակ* ճիշտ քայլը, որովհետև ինքն ինչ-որ տեղ ներկայացնում է նաև ժողովրդին ու ժողովրդի տեսակետը, ու որոշակի տեղերում պետք է հասկանան, թե ում հետ գործ ունեն, ինչ դիրքորոշման, որ մասնավորապես Ալիև ձյան շատ չոգևորվի: Առանց փակագծերը շատ բանալու այսքանն եմ ասում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվեցի, որ չէի ուզենա Լևոնին տեսնել Հայաստանի նախագահ: 
Ես շատ բարձր եմ գնահատում նրա դերը այսօրվա քաղաքական դաշտի ձևավորման գործում, բայց երբեք չեմ գոռա "Լևոն, նախագահ":
Կարծում եմ մի քանի նման հարցազրույց ևս, և այսօրվա "Լևոն, նախագահ" գոռացողների մի մասը կսկսեն մտածել այլընտրանքի մասին:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Բայց ԼՏՊ-ն այդ հոդվածում իշխանություններից տարբերվող այլ տեսակետ չի էլ քաշել: Մեջբերում եմ` Այս առումով ՀՀ իշխանությունների դիրքորոշումից դժգոհելու հիմքեր չկան: ........

----------


## ars83

> Առաջին, Հայաստանի իշխանությունները վերջապես պետք է հասկանան, թե ինչպիսի չարիք է մեր երկրի շրջափակումը եւ նրա միակողմանի կախվածությունը միայն մեկ հարեւանից։ Դա պետք է նրանց ստիպի իրական քայլեր ձեռնարկել Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման եւ հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ուղղությամբ։ Երկրորդ, արկածախնդրությունը մեծագույն վտանգ է փոքր պետությունների համար, որովհետեւ դրա ամենահավանական հետեւանքը ազգային աղետն է։ Փոքր պետություններն այդպիսի սխալներ գործելու իրավունք չունեն։ Նման շռայլություն թույլատրված է միայն աշխարհի հզորներին, քանի որ նրանց սխալներից սովորաբար տուժում են ոչ թե իրենք, այլ միեւնույն է՝ փոքրերը։ Եւ երրորդ, փոքր պետությունները պետք է մեկանգամընդմիշտ հրաժարվեն երրորդ ուժի ապավինելու կործանարար քաղաքականությունից եւ փորձեն իրենց հարցերը լուծել սեփական միջոցներով ու կարողություններով՝ չխախտելով միջազգային իրավունքի ընդունված կանոնները եւ ժողովուրդների համակեցության նորմերը։


Այս մասը ո՞վ մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն կմեկնաբանի։
«Ժողովուրդների համակեցության նորմեր». արդյո՞ք այստեղ ակնարկ կա Արցախում հայերի և ազերիների համակեցությանը։

----------


## dvgray

Չուկ ջան
Ես էլ չեմ ուզում վիճեմ, բայց ասեմ որ Լևոնը չպետք ա շատ ոգևորվի սենց բաներով: Ինքը արտաքին գործերի նախարար չի: Իրա մտածմունքը պետք ա լինի վեր հանել 
/պատմական/ ճշմարտությունը
ազնվությունը իր ժողովրդի /ընտրողների/ հետ

Էլի եմ ասում, որ ինքը այս պահին պետություն չի ներկայացնում: Իսկ Ալիև ձյաձյան հազիվ թե բուռն հետաքրքրություն ունենա Լևոնի հարցազրույցներով
ինքը լավ գիտի, որ գլխավոր հրամանատարը այսօր Սերժն ա
հետո ինքը այսօր ընտրական հարցեր ա լուծում

Հ.Գ. Դու իսկապես հավատու՞մ ես , որ այս նավթամուղի առկայության պարագայում , առանց Հայաստանի հետ նախօրոք ունեցած համաձայնության , Ազրբեջանը կարող է հարձակվել Հայասռանի /Արցախի/ վրա՞

----------


## Elmo

Զարմանում եմ, մարդիկ նենց հեշտ են պատկերացնում երկիր ղեկավարելու գործը: Մանավանդ երբ դու փոքր ես, աղքատ ու տարածքիդ վրա աչք ունեն, պատրաստ են ռազմական գործողություններս սկսել ամեն վայրկյան, ու չեն սկսում միայն այն պատճառով որ հզոր պետութայն դաշնակից ես: Շատ հեշտա ֆուտբոլի մեկնաբանի նման քննարկել խաղը՝ «այ նրանք սխալ արեցին, ինչպես կարելի է՞ր», «էսինչը սկի խաղալ չգիտի, ենինչը գիտի» իսկ իրականում դաշտ հանես խոտերի մեջ կկորի: Շատ հեշտա կողքից գնահատական տալը:

----------


## dvgray

> Զարմանում եմ, մարդիկ նենց հեշտ են պատկերացնում երկիր ղեկավարելու գործը: Մանավանդ երբ դու փոքր ես, աղքատ ու տարածքիդ վրա աչք ունեն, պատրաստ են ռազմական գործողություններս սկսել ամեն վայրկյան, ու չեն սկսում միայն այն պատճառով որ հզոր պետութայն դաշնակից ես: Շատ հեշտա ֆուտբոլի մեկնաբանի նման քննարկել խաղը՝ «այ նրանք սխալ արեցին, ինչպես կարելի է՞ր», «էսինչը սկի խաղալ չգիտի, ենինչը գիտի» իսկ իրականում դաշտ հանես խոտերի մեջ կկորի: Շատ հեշտա կողքից գնահատական տալը:


Հետո՞  :Smile: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Դիվի, հետո եթե հավես ունենամ, ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ, չնայած բարդ ա, խոստովանում եմ: Ամեն դեպքում չեմ բացառում, որ առաջիկա օրերին որոշ լուրջ վերլուծաբաններ ինձ օգնության հասնեն (ոչ ֆորումում) ու այնպես որ գուցե ճիշտ է, որ ես չշտապեմ:

Երկու բառով պատասխանեմ նախորդ հարցերին ինձ ուղղված: Սերժ Սարգսյանի արձագանքը պետք է լիներ այնպիսին, ինչպես այս հարցազրույցում խոսել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Ու յուրաքանչյուր կողմին ցավակցական խոսք ասելը կամ հեռագիր ուղարկելը այս արձագանքից շատ է տարբերվում: Միաժաման Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նշել է, նաև «բացերի» մասին: Ավելի լուրջ նայելու դեպքում յուրաքանչյուրդ էլ կնկատեք, իմ կարծիքով, որ իրականում այստեղ Ռուսաստանին բացահայտ օժանդակում կամ հետև մտնել չկար: Ընդամենը պահից թելադրված համակողմանի վերլուծություն, յուրաքանչյուր կողմի հնարավորինս իրական երևույթները նշելով: Գնացի հարևան թեմաներ, ներեք, բայց հիմա պատրաստ չեմ այստեղ ավելի շատ գրել  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Հետո՞


Լևոն Նախագահ:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ես ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվեցի, որ չէի ուզենա Լևոնին տեսնել Հայաստանի նախագահ: 
> Ես շատ բարձր եմ գնահատում նրա դերը այսօրվա քաղաքական դաշտի ձևավորման գործում, բայց երբեք չեմ գոռա "Լևոն, նախագահ":
> Կարծում եմ մի քանի նման հարցազրույց ևս, և այսօրվա "Լևոն, նախագահ" գոռացողների մի մասը կսկսեն մտածել այլընտրանքի մասին:


Ես իմ ձայնը կտամ, դառավ քո -1 ի դիմաց +1: Մնաց մնացածը :LOL:

----------


## newbee

> "Առաջին, Հայաստանի իշխանությունները վերջապես պետք է հասկանան, թե ինչպիսի չարիք է մեր երկրի շրջափակումը եւ նրա միակողմանի կախվածությունը միայն մեկ հարեւանից։ Դա պետք է նրանց ստիպի իրական քայլեր ձեռնարկել Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման եւ հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ուղղությամբ։ Երկրորդ, արկածախնդրությունը մեծագույն վտանգ է փոքր պետությունների համար, որովհետեւ դրա ամենահավանական հետեւանքը ազգային աղետն է։ Փոքր պետություններն այդպիսի սխալներ գործելու իրավունք չունեն։ Նման շռայլություն թույլատրված է միայն աշխարհի հզորներին, քանի որ նրանց սխալներից սովորաբար տուժում են ոչ թե իրենք, այլ միեւնույն է՝ փոքրերը։ Եւ երրորդ, փոքր պետությունները պետք է մեկանգամընդմիշտ հրաժարվեն երրորդ ուժի ապավինելու կործանարար քաղաքականությունից եւ փորձեն իրենց հարցերը լուծել սեփական միջոցներով ու կարողություններով՝ չխախտելով միջազգային իրավունքի ընդունված կանոնները եւ ժողովուրդների համակեցության նորմերը։"


Չէ, էս մարդը լրիվ ձեռ ա առնում արդեն: Ամեն երկրորդ բառի տակ Հայ-ազերի-թուրքական բարեկամության երգն ա երգում: Լավ ասենք թե որոշել ենք մենք մեր ուժերի վրա հույսներս դնենք,  մոտավորապես պատկերացնում եմ հայ-թուրքական սահմանի վիճակը. ռուսական սահմանապահ զորքերը դուրս եկան  , մեր 10 000 պրոֆեսիոնալ բանակը , ծիծաղս էլ եկավ,  մի 5 հազար կանգնած են թուրքիայի սահմանին,  մի 5 էլ կռվում են արցախում… 
Մոռացել էի, ախր ԼՏՊ-ի նախագահելու ժամանակ մենք թուրքերի ու ազերիների հետ հարցեր չենք ունենալու, հարաբերությունները կարգավորված են լինելու, բարեկամ երկրներ ենք լինելու, ինչ Արցախ, ինչ բան, ամեն ինչ լավ ա… Ռուսաստան էլ գրողի ծոցը,  վատ վերջաբան էլ ա հարցի լուծում:

----------


## Սամվել

> "Առաջին, Հայաստանի իշխանությունները վերջապես պետք է հասկանան, թե ինչպիսի չարիք է մեր երկրի շրջափակումը եւ նրա միակողմանի կախվածությունը միայն մեկ հարեւանից։ Դա պետք է նրանց ստիպի իրական քայլեր ձեռնարկել Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման եւ հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ուղղությամբ։ Երկրորդ, արկածախնդրությունը մեծագույն վտանգ է փոքր պետությունների համար, որովհետեւ դրա ամենահավանական հետեւանքը ազգային աղետն է։ Փոքր պետություններն այդպիսի սխալներ գործելու իրավունք չունեն։ Նման շռայլություն թույլատրված է միայն աշխարհի հզորներին, քանի որ նրանց սխալներից սովորաբար տուժում են ոչ թե իրենք, այլ միեւնույն է՝ փոքրերը։ Եւ երրորդ, փոքր պետությունները պետք է մեկանգամընդմիշտ հրաժարվեն երրորդ ուժի ապավինելու կործանարար քաղաքականությունից եւ փորձեն իրենց հարցերը լուծել սեփական միջոցներով ու կարողություններով՝ չխախտելով միջազգային իրավունքի ընդունված կանոնները եւ ժողովուրդների համակեցության նորմերը։"     
> 			
> 		
> 
> Չէ, էս մարդը լրիվ ձեռ ա առնում արդեն: Ամեն երկրորդ բառի տակ Հայ-ազերի-թուրքական բարեկամության երգն ա երգում: Լավ ասենք թե որոշել ենք մենք մեր ուժերի վրա հույսներս դնենք,  մոտավորապես պատկերացնում եմ հայ-թուրքական սահմանի վիճակը. ռուսական սահմանապահ զորքերը դուրս եկան  , մեր 10 000 պրոֆեսիոնալ բանակը , ծիծաղս էլ եկավ,  մի 5 հազար կանգնած են թուրքիայի սահմանին,  մի 5 էլ կռվում են արցախում… 
> Մոռացել էի, ախր ԼՏՊ-ի նախագահելու ժամանակ մենք թուրքերի ու ազերիների հետ հարցեր չենք ունենալու, հարաբերությունները կարգավորված են լինելու, բարեկամ երկրներ ենք լինելու, ինչ Արցախ, ինչ բան, ամեն ինչ լավ ա… Ռուսաստան էլ գրողի ծոցը,  վատ վերջաբան էլ ա հարցի լուծում:


ՄԻ հատ *էս* թեման կարդա էլի ու տեստը անցի  :LOL:  

Լուրջ չեմ հասկանում ինչ տրամաբանությամբ ես իրա ասածից էտ ենթադրում.. եթե բացատրեք հալալա  :Ok:

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ, էս մարդը լրիվ ձեռ ա առնում արդեն: Ամեն երկրորդ բառի տակ Հայ-ազերի-թուրքական բարեկամության երգն ա երգում: Լավ ասենք թե որոշել ենք մենք մեր ուժերի վրա հույսներս դնենք,  մոտավորապես պատկերացնում եմ հայ-թուրքական սահմանի վիճակը. ռուսական սահմանապահ զորքերը դուրս եկան  , մեր 10 000 պրոֆեսիոնալ բանակը , ծիծաղս էլ եկավ,  մի 5 հազար կանգնած են թուրքիայի սահմանին,  մի 5 էլ կռվում են արցախում…


Չենք կռվելու էդ ժամանակ, հենց գան քֆուր ենք տալու: Պրոֆեսիոնալ բանակը ասելու ա «հալա սաղտ կանգնաք տեղներդ արա» ու բազաՌ ա անելու: Տենց էլի... Լևոն Նախագահ: Ընտրություն ըլնի ընտրենք:

----------


## Սամվել

Այ մարդ մարդը ասում պետք չի ինչոր մեկի վրա Հույս դնելով պատերազմ սկսել... Դուք ինչի՞ հետևից եք ընկել... 

Չեմ հասկանում ինչնա՞ անհասկանալի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Elmo

> Այ մարդ մարդը ասում պետք չի ինչոր մեկի վրա Հույս դնելով պատերազմ սկսել... Դուք ինչի՞ հետևից եք ընկել... 
> 
> Չեմ հասկանում ինչնա՞ անհասկանալի


Պրոֆեսիոնալ բանակն ա անհասկանալի: Մնացածը շատ լավա: Եթե չի փոշմանել արդեն:

----------


## newbee

> Այ մարդ մարդը ասում պետք չի ինչոր մեկի վրա Հույս դնելով պատերազմ սկսել... Դուք ինչի՞ հետևից եք ընկել... 
> 
> Չեմ հասկանում ինչնա՞ անհասկանալի


"Եւ երրորդ, փոքր պետությունները պետք է մեկանգամընդմիշտ հրաժարվեն երրորդ ուժի ապավինելու կործանարար քաղաքականությունից եւ փորձեն իրենց հարցերը լուծել սեփական միջոցներով ու կարողություններով՝ չխախտելով միջազգային իրավունքի ընդունված կանոնները եւ ժողովուրդների համակեցության նորմերը։"  

Հարցեր ասելով, դու հասկանում ես՞ միայն պատերազամ ՞՞՞ : Կներես, բայց ես չեմ կարողանում ԼՏՊ-ի բառերից, ինչ ոչ հատուկ տողատակեր գտնեմ, հասկանում եմ են ինչ որ գրված ա:  :Smile:   , այ եթե ես էլ ցույցերին ակտիվ մասնակցեի երևի, երևի քո նման կհասկանայի այն ինչն ավելի ձեռնատու է:  

ՀԳ . Երիտասարդ, թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդացել եմ  :Smile:  , ուղակի վերջի երեք էջում ակտիվ քնարկվում էր ԼՏՊ-ի հարցազրույցը ու քանի դեռ զգովքս ԼՏՊ-ի էր ամեն ինչ, բողոք չկար, հենց ես իմ հակառակ կարծիքն ասեցի, թեմայի վերնագիրն ես ցույց տալիս:   :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> "Եւ երրորդ, փոքր պետությունները պետք է մեկանգամընդմիշտ հրաժարվեն երրորդ ուժի ապավինելու կործանարար քաղաքականությունից եւ փորձեն իրենց հարցերը լուծել սեփական միջոցներով ու կարողություններով՝ չխախտելով միջազգային իրավունքի ընդունված կանոնները եւ ժողովուրդների համակեցության նորմերը։"  
> 
> Հարցեր ասելով, դու հասկանում ես՞ միայն պատերազամ ՞՞՞ : Կներես, բայց ես չեմ կարողանում ԼՏՊ-ի բառերից, ինչ ոչ հատուկ տողատակեր գտնեմ, հասկանում եմ են ինչ որ գրված ա:   , այ եթե ես էլ ցույցերին ակտիվ մասնակցեի երևի, երևի քո նման կհասկանայի այն ինչն ավելի ձեռնատու է:  
> 
> ՀԳ . Երիտասարդ, թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդացել եմ  , ուղակի վերջի երեք էջում ակտիվ քնարկվում էր ԼՏՊ-ի հարցազրույցը ու քանի դեռ զգովքս ԼՏՊ-ի էր ամեն ինչ, բողոք չկար, հենց ես իմ հակառակ կարծիքն ասեցի, թեմայի վերնագիրն ես ցույց տալիս:


Եթե Վրաստանը չապավիներ ԱՄՆ-ին, ապա այս ամբողջ պատմությունը չէր լինի: Հույսները «մեծ եղբոր» վրա էին դրել: Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ասածն այդ էր, որ հաշվես, թե իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե մեծ եղբայրն օգնության չհասնի: Ու սա շատ ուսանելի դաս է մեր համար: Ի դեպ մենք՝ հայերս, այս դասը չքաղելու պատճառով մի անգամ չի, որ քաշվել ենք: Ու սա այնքան հասկանալի է նրա խոսքերից, ինչքան այն, որ 1+1=2: Ու այդ մանր կծոցին էլ հանրահավաքին գնալ-չգնալու մասին, լրիվ անտեղի էր: Ի դեպ կարծեմ Սամոն չի էլ գալիս հանրահավաքներին  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> "Եւ երրորդ, փոքր պետությունները պետք է մեկանգամընդմիշտ հրաժարվեն երրորդ ուժի ապավինելու կործանարար քաղաքականությունից եւ փորձեն իրենց հարցերը լուծել սեփական միջոցներով ու կարողություններով՝ չխախտելով միջազգային իրավունքի ընդունված կանոնները եւ ժողովուրդների համակեցության նորմերը։"


Խոսքը ստեղ Վրաստանի մասինա, որը ապավինելով ԱՄՆ-ին «քացով խփեց Ռուսաստանի ոտերի արանքին»: Ես լրիվ Համաձայն եմ, պետք չի ապավինել ԱՄՆ-ի նման սադրիչ պետությանը, առավել ևս երբ ուղարկում կռվելու մի երկրի դեմ, որին պատմության մեջ ոչ ոք չի հաղթել, ու հիմա ոչ ոք չի ուզում հետը խնդիրներ ունենա: Իսկ Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանին չի ապավինում, այլ փոխշահավետ համագործակցումա, դա ԼՏՊ-ն իր «գահակալության» տարիներին էլ ա արել, Քոչարյանն էլ, Սերժն էլ, ու քանի չենք ուզում թուրքի փայ դառնանք, պիտի համագործակցենք: Չմոռանանք, որ Ադրբեջանի մեՆձ ախպերը հզոր ռազմական ուժ ունի, մեր համար էլ խելքը չի գնում:

----------


## Սամվել

> "Եւ երրորդ, փոքր պետությունները պետք է մեկանգամընդմիշտ հրաժարվեն երրորդ ուժի ապավինելու կործանարար քաղաքականությունից եւ փորձեն իրենց հարցերը լուծել սեփական միջոցներով ու կարողություններով՝ չխախտելով միջազգային իրավունքի ընդունված կանոնները եւ ժողովուրդների համակեցության նորմերը։"  
> 
> Հարցեր ասելով, դու հասկանում ես՞ միայն պատերազամ ՞՞՞ : Կներես, բայց ես չեմ կարողանում ԼՏՊ-ի բառերից, ինչ ոչ հատուկ տողատակեր գտնեմ, հասկանում եմ են ինչ որ գրված ա:   , այ եթե ես էլ ցույցերին ակտիվ մասնակցեի երևի, երևի քո նման կհասկանայի այն ինչն ավելի ձեռնատու է:  
> 
> ՀԳ . Երիտասարդ, թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդացել եմ  , ուղակի վերջի երեք էջում ակտիվ քնարկվում էր ԼՏՊ-ի հարցազրույցը ու քանի դեռ զգովքս ԼՏՊ-ի էր ամեն ինչ, բողոք չկար, հենց ես իմ հակառակ կարծիքն ասեցի, թեմայի վերնագիրն ես ցույց տալիս:




Նախ ասեմ որ Լևոն Ֆան կլաբից չեմ.. ու Ցույցերին էլ գործի բերումով չեմ գնում... 

Ախր ինչի ես մեկանաբանում այն ինչ քեզ պետք է գալիս...



> Եւ երրորդ, փոքր պետությունները պետք է մեկանգամընդմիշտ հրաժարվեն երրորդ ուժի ապավինելու կործանարար քաղաքականությունից եւ փորձեն իրենց հարցերը լուծել սեփական միջոցներով ու կարողություններով՝ *չխախտելով միջազգային իրավունքի ընդունված կանոնները եւ ժողովուրդների համակեցության նորմերը։*"


Նրա ասածը էնա որ պետք չի խոսքի Ռուսաստանի վրա հույս դնելով հարձակվել ասենք Թուրքիայի վրա որ հետո երբ թուրքերը մեզ կոպիտ ասած պատժեն ասենք Ռուսաստան փրկի.. Ոնց որ եղավ Վրաստանի հետ...

Բայց ստեղից ոչմիտրամաբանությամբ չի հետևում որ նա ասումա չէ թող Ռուսը գնա մենք մեր սահմանը կպաշտպանենք... ասեմ որ ես էլ եմ դրա մեծ հակառակորդ .. Ու բավականին իրատես եմ էտ հարցերում ու քո հետ համաձայն եմ.. բայց կոնկրետ էս խոսքերից դա *ՉԷՐ հետևում*

ՈՒ պետք էլ չի հուսալ որ Ռուսաստանի շահերը էս Ռեգիոնում անընդհատ կապված կլինեն Հայաստանի հետ... և ձեռքերը ծալած Ռուսաստանի թիկունքից լեզու հանել Թուրքիային.. որովհետև Ռուսը կարողա մի օր ինքնակամ գնա ու ըտեղ մեր վվիճակը իրոք ծանր կլինի... Այլ պետքա հիիկվանից փորձել Թուրքերի հետ լեզու գտնել.. 
Որ ասենք Վրաստանի քմահաճույքով մենք ստեղ սովից չմեռնենք էտ 1 
համ էլ ինչ վատ կլինի որ մենք էլ հարևանների հետ լավ լինենք... թող էլի Դավերյայ նո պռավերյայ լինի բայց դե էս թշնամանքը որ հիմա կա ոչմի լավ բանի չի տանի եթե չսկսվի այն հաղթահարելու փորձեր կատարվել...

----------


## newbee

Ինձ կներեք իհարկե, բայց ահավոր ցանկություն չունեմ համագործակցելու թուրքի հետ: Մի տեսակ ատելություն կա մեջս, որը չեմ կարողանում հաղթահարել: Ես իրավունք ունեմ երևի իմ անձնական տեսակետն ունենալու…

CHUK,  արդարացի չի, իմ ցույցի մասին արտահայտվելը նկատեցի , ու որպես խայթոց որակավորեցիր, բայց ինձ տեստ հանձնելու առաջարկը կարծես նորմալ համարեցիր

----------


## voter

Artego, անկախ նրանից, ով է արյունարբուն քանի հոգի են սպանել, ինչպես, որտեղ ու ով է սկսել կրակել, փաստը մնում է, որ Սահակաշվիլին իր թայֆայով ԱՊԱՇՆՈՐՀ ղեկավար է, ով չի կարողացել կանխել այս ամենը։

Վրացական ժողովուրդը ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ ի վիճակի է գիտակցել, որ իր ղեկավարը ՉԻ կարողացել հարցը լուծել, անկախ նրանից պատերազմ սկսելու ու հաղթելու թե պատերազմից խուսափելու անհրաժեշտություն էր կանգնած։

ՈՒրիշ խոսքերով, հիմա Վրաստանը ՈՉԻՆՉ չի որոշում, ինչ ասեն անելու է, նույնիսկ դա Սաակաշվիլին ամեն կերպ ներկայացնում է, թե այդպես է , վրաստանի ժողովրդին ինչ ասեն անելու է...

Փալասի կարգավիճակի է հասցրել վրաստանին Սահակաշվիլին...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մոդերատորական: Թեման փակվում է, քանի որ բարեբախտաբար Հարավային Օսեթիայում այլևս պատերազմ չկա և դժբախտաբար այս թեման սահուն կերպով վեր է ածվում օֆթոփանոցի: Պատերազմի հետևանքների և աշխարհաքաղաքական հետպատերազմյան իրավիճակի քննարկման համար կբացվի նոր թեմա:

----------

